# What are you listening to?



## Lucy Hamilton

Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.

You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.

The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.

This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":


Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:

City Slang Records

Imarhan

The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.

This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:


Edited to add comment.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Avicii, our twin daughters got me listening to him


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Avicii, our twin daughters got me listening to him



I haven't heard of him, I'll check him out.


----------



## Indeependent

The music in my head.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> The music in my head.



Uh-oh


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avicii, our twin daughters got me listening to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of him, I'll check him out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Savages "T.I.W.Y.G"

With Savages, it's like mixture of early Siouxsie and The Banshees meeting Big Black head-on....which is obviously good stuff.

Savages are English band with French girl on the vocals, but she does thing in English.

They are on Matador Records, very great label, good bands:

Matador Records | Home

THIS to US is called MULTICULTURISM - English with French, that's OUR VERSION of being Multicultural 


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Frank Wilson "Do I Love You (Indeed I Do)"....simply THE greatest Northern Soul record EVER, original copies now changing hands for £40,000.

Mr. Lucy, two years ago, during what can only be described as intense and secretive negotiations bought an original Demo 45 for a considerable sum, someone found this out and offered to buy it off him for mega amount and Mr. Lucy rightly said no.

The picture in the below video 1, obviously a Bootleg, but the sound quality on the video more superior to the next video 2 which shows the original Tamla Motown record from 1965, never released, only 250 copies of the 45 were pressed up and all Demo copies.

The sound quality of the Wilson and Acklin records not pristine on these videos, but if you like them you can get them on variety of Northern Soul CD Compilations, where sound quality excellent and I recommend you hear them in the original pristine sound.

Bootleg picture:


Original Picture:


IMHO the second greatest Northern Soul record ever, this is Barbara Acklin's "Just Ain't No Love", this is the Brunswick Records release from 1968.

There was an earlier release on Coral Records pressed up as Italian Demo for some reason.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Wilson "Do I Love You (Indeed I Do)"....simply THE greatest Northern Soul record EVER, original copies now changing hands for £40,000.
> 
> Mr. Lucy, two years ago, during what can only be described as intense and secretive negotiations bought an original Demo 45 for a considerable sum, someone found this out and offered to buy it off him for mega amount and Mr. Lucy rightly said no.
> 
> The picture in the below video 1, obviously a Bootleg, but the sound quality on the video more superior to the next video 2 which shows the original Tamla Motown record from 1965, never released, only 250 copies of the 45 were pressed up and all Demo copies.
> 
> The sound quality of the Wilson and Acklin records not pristine on these videos, but if you like them you can get them on variety of Northern Soul CD Compilations, where sound quality excellent and I recommend you hear them in the original pristine sound.
> 
> Bootleg picture:
> 
> 
> Original Picture:
> 
> 
> IMHO the second greatest Northern Soul record ever, this is Barbara Acklin's "Just Ain't No Love", this is the Brunswick Records release from 1968.
> 
> There was an earlier release on Coral Records pressed up as Italian Demo for some reason.
Click to expand...


I've inherited the eclectic music tastes from my parents, also I've inherited the obsessive record collecting habit from them


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

My dog snoring?


----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Françoise Hardy "Voilà" released in 1967 on the Disques Vogue record label, like most of her songs, Hardy wrote "Voilà"


----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


>



Do you like Van Morrison's stuff with Them? Even though I'm useless now for about 20 minutes, this always happens when listening to Françoise Hardy, such dreamy noise.

Only two albums, one 1965, the other 1966:

The Angry Young Them - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Them Again - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Them did an amazing version of Big Joe Williams' "Baby Please Don't Go", which Williams released in 1935 on the brilliant Bluebird Records

Them released their version in 1964, the B-Side "Gloria" Van Morrison wrote himself.

Them "Baby Please Don't Go", I think actually one of the most perfect 45 records ever recorded, because it contains everything you want in ONE 45 record:


Big Joe Williams "Baby Please Don't Go", the original version 1935, the Delta Blues one:


Them "Gloria", incredibly wonderful:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


>



Okay, you and me, we should just get married already....I'm starting divorce proceedings tomorrow! 

Anna Karina, fantastic stuff, fantastic films!


----------



## froggy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like Van Morrison's stuff with Them? Even though I'm useless now for about 20 minutes, this always happens when listening to Françoise Hardy, such dreamy noise.
> 
> Only two albums, one 1965, the other 1966:
> 
> The Angry Young Them - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Them Again - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Them did an amazing version of Big Joe Williams' "Baby Please Don't Go", which Williams released in 1935 on the brilliant Bluebird Records
> 
> Them released their version in 1964, the B-Side "Gloria" Van Morrison wrote himself.
> 
> Them "Baby Please Don't Go", I think actually one of the most perfect 45 records ever recorded, because it contains everything you want in ONE 45 record:
> 
> 
> Big Joe Williams "Baby Please Don't Go", the original version 1935, the Delta Blues one:
> 
> 
> Them "Gloria", incredibly wonderful:
Click to expand...

Yeah all his stuff is good. So you get moved to the motion listen to certain tunes?


----------



## froggy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you and me, we should just get married already....I'm starting divorce proceedings tomorrow!
> 
> Anna Karina, fantastic stuff, fantastic films!
Click to expand...

Anna is mesmerizing


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Howlin' Wolf aka Chester Burnett "Goin' Down Slow", this was originally recorded by St. Louis Jimmy in 1941 and again issued on Bluebird Records.

Howlin' Wolf released it on his album "Howlin' Wolf" in 1962 on Chess Records. The guitar isn't The Wolf, it's Hubert Sumlin and it's actually indescribable, possibly one the most dirtiest guitar pieces ever, it's very sexy.


Here's the original "Goin' Down Slow" by St. Louis Jimmy, his own composition. The piano is played by Roosevelt Sykes.


Roosevelt Sykes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

All treated like crap, no royalties usually, ie. Willie Dixon, Lightnin' Hopkins etc. Willie Dixon shamed Jimmy Page into giving him royalties though by suing him in 1987. Good for Willie.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you and me, we should just get married already....I'm starting divorce proceedings tomorrow!
> 
> Anna Karina, fantastic stuff, fantastic films!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anna is mesmerizing
Click to expand...


Yes I agree.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like Van Morrison's stuff with Them? Even though I'm useless now for about 20 minutes, this always happens when listening to Françoise Hardy, such dreamy noise.
> 
> Only two albums, one 1965, the other 1966:
> 
> The Angry Young Them - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Them Again - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Them did an amazing version of Big Joe Williams' "Baby Please Don't Go", which Williams released in 1935 on the brilliant Bluebird Records
> 
> Them released their version in 1964, the B-Side "Gloria" Van Morrison wrote himself.
> 
> Them "Baby Please Don't Go", I think actually one of the most perfect 45 records ever recorded, because it contains everything you want in ONE 45 record:
> 
> 
> Big Joe Williams "Baby Please Don't Go", the original version 1935, the Delta Blues one:
> 
> 
> Them "Gloria", incredibly wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah all his stuff is good. So you get moved to the motion listen to certain tunes?
Click to expand...


My day job which I've given up, sort of, to concentrate on other things, the day job has been music journalist, not any of that awful Pop Music though of course.


----------



## froggy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like Van Morrison's stuff with Them? Even though I'm useless now for about 20 minutes, this always happens when listening to Françoise Hardy, such dreamy noise.
> 
> Only two albums, one 1965, the other 1966:
> 
> The Angry Young Them - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Them Again - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Them did an amazing version of Big Joe Williams' "Baby Please Don't Go", which Williams released in 1935 on the brilliant Bluebird Records
> 
> Them released their version in 1964, the B-Side "Gloria" Van Morrison wrote himself.
> 
> Them "Baby Please Don't Go", I think actually one of the most perfect 45 records ever recorded, because it contains everything you want in ONE 45 record:
> 
> 
> Big Joe Williams "Baby Please Don't Go", the original version 1935, the Delta Blues one:
> 
> 
> Them "Gloria", incredibly wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah all his stuff is good. So you get moved to the motion listen to certain tunes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My day job which I've given up, sort of, to concentrate on other things, the day job has been music journalist, not any of that awful Pop Music though of course.
Click to expand...


Sort of, Part timin it?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like Van Morrison's stuff with Them? Even though I'm useless now for about 20 minutes, this always happens when listening to Françoise Hardy, such dreamy noise.
> 
> Only two albums, one 1965, the other 1966:
> 
> The Angry Young Them - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Them Again - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Them did an amazing version of Big Joe Williams' "Baby Please Don't Go", which Williams released in 1935 on the brilliant Bluebird Records
> 
> Them released their version in 1964, the B-Side "Gloria" Van Morrison wrote himself.
> 
> Them "Baby Please Don't Go", I think actually one of the most perfect 45 records ever recorded, because it contains everything you want in ONE 45 record:
> 
> 
> Big Joe Williams "Baby Please Don't Go", the original version 1935, the Delta Blues one:
> 
> 
> Them "Gloria", incredibly wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah all his stuff is good. So you get moved to the motion listen to certain tunes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My day job which I've given up, sort of, to concentrate on other things, the day job has been music journalist, not any of that awful Pop Music though of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sort of, Part timin it?
Click to expand...


The other day yes, I was dragged back for the day. It must be my parfum, they miss it


----------



## froggy

And your other taste in music is?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Link Wray & The Wraymen "Genocide" recorded 1969, always amazing stuff from Link Wray, it gets especially amazing from about 1 minute 36 seconds until the finish.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


> And your other taste in music is?



Anything that's not Pop Music, so anything from Classical to Opera to Blues to Free Jazz to whatever.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Didn't I make this topic already?


----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Delgados "Everything Goes Around The Water" from the 1998 album "Peloton" on Chemikal Underground records.

The Delgados were a majestic band, from Glasgow, Scotland.


The Fall are my favourite band ever, from Manchester, England lead by Mark E. Smith. They released their 31st album last year "Sub-Lingual Tablet"

The Fall "Spoilt Victorian Child" from the 1985 album "This Nations Saving Grace" on Beggars Banquet records.


The Fall "Two Librans" from the 2000 album "The Unutterable" on Eagle Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Delgados "Everything Goes Around The Water" from the 1998 album "Peloton" on Chemikal Underground records.
> 
> The Delgados were a majestic band, from Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> 
> The Fall are my favourite band ever, from Manchester, England lead by Mark E. Smith. They released their 31st album last year "Sub-Lingual Tablet"
> 
> The Fall "Spoilt Victorian Child" from the 1985 album "This Nations Saving Grace" on Beggars Banquet records.
> 
> 
> The Fall "Two Librans" from the 2000 album "The Unutterable" on Eagle Records.
Click to expand...


Curtis Mayfield "Freddie's Dead" from 1972 album "Superfly" on Curtom records. "Freddie's Dead" a fantastic song about a Junkie. Mayfield's song construction, with the woodwind, strings and brass is just very spectacular.

Curtis Mayfield - Freddie's Dead

For some reason the video won't show, so you'll have to click on link for the video.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bear513 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I make this topic already?
Click to expand...


Make what topic?


----------



## froggy




----------



## Wyatt earp

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I make this topic already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make what topic?
Click to expand...



Thought I did copy cat 

What are you listening to ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bear513 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I make this topic already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make what topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I did copy cat
> 
> What are you listening to ?
Click to expand...


Yes, but I think this is for The Frog and me 

Although anyone can post if they wish.


----------



## froggy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I make this topic already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make what topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I did copy cat
> 
> What are you listening to ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but I think this is for The Frog and me
> 
> Although anyone can post if they wish.
Click to expand...


Give me a drag off that smoke. Lol


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Elgins "Heaven Must Have Sent You", this was released in 1966 in the UK on Tamla Motown, it was also released in 1966 in the US on the VIP label, which was a subsidiary of Motown - as people should know Motown was the record label, Tamla was another Motown subsidiary, in Europa especially they released all Motown records on the Tamla Motown joint label.

Anyhow, The Elgins "Heaven Must Have Sent You" 1966 Tamla Motown....an absolute gem of a record:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


>



This is your personal soundtrack of course


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Ottorino Respighi "St. Michael The Archangel" ("San Michele Arcangelo")

This is from Respighi's "Vetrate di Chiesa" written in 1926, it's in Four Movements, three are based on "Tre Preludi Sopra Melodie Gregoriane For Piano" which Respighi wrote in 1919.

Respighi "St. Michael The Archangel" from "Vetrate di Chiesa" (in English "Church Windows") it's STIRRING stuff when it really get's going:


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


>



I love Patsy Cline.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Janis Joplin "Kozmic Blues" from the 1969 album "I Got Dem Ol' Kozmic Blues Again Mama!", this song "Kozmic Blues" written by Janis Joplin and Gabriel Mekler, Mekler who was a Palestinian, also worked with the wonderful Etta James, like Joplin, he also died young at the age of 35 in a motorcycle accident in 1977.

Janis Joplin an utterly unique and organic artiste, also another great Texan, from Port Arthur, Texas 

Janis Joplin "Kozmic Blues"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Dick Dale and His Del-Tones "The Victor" from Dale's fourth album 1964's "Mr. Eliminator" on Capitol Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Dale and His Del-Tones "The Victor" from Dale's fourth album 1964's "Mr. Eliminator" on Capitol Records.
Click to expand...


Dick Dale and His Del-Tones "Banzai Washout" from Dale's fifth album also released in 1964 "Summer Surf" (like "Mr. Eliminator") on Capitol Records.

The You Tube video appears to take the song from the "Better Shred Than Dead" 1997 Rhino Records Dick Dale Anthology, but it's the exact same recording as is on the 1964 album "Summer Surf"

This really IS a barnstormer:


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

The Ventures a little similar to Dick Dale


----------



## baileyn45




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



In honour of Maurice White, who left us February 3rd at age 74. He founded Earth, Wind & Fire and was their frontman.

Earth, Wind & Fire "September" released 1978 on Columbia Records, this is just a great song and you don't even have to like Disco to think this is good:


----------



## skye

In honor of Maurice White. RIP

One of my favorite tunes ever.


----------



## Alex.

RIP Maurice White

*MAURICE WHITE After the love has gone *


----------



## skye

Bless every single musician in "Earth, Wind and Fire" !!!!!

They were something amazing!!!!


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Cramps "Human Fly" released originally in 1978 on Vengeance Records "7 with "Domino" as B-Side.

The upfront reverb guitar by Poison Ivy Rorschach is basically sublime, the fuzz guitar by Bryan Gregory sounds just like a buzzsaw....Lux Interior the front man, one of the great f-cked-up geniuses....sadly he and Bryan Gregory no longer with us. Lux Interior died of heart-attack in 2009 and Bryan Gregory died of multiple organ failure in 2001.

The Cramps "Human Fly":


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cramps "Human Fly" released originally in 1978 on Vengeance Records "7 with "Domino" as B-Side.
> 
> The upfront reverb guitar by Poison Ivy Rorschach is basically sublime, the fuzz guitar by Bryan Gregory sounds just like a buzzsaw....Lux Interior the front man, one of the great f-cked-up geniuses....sadly he and Bryan Gregory no longer with us. Lux Interior died of heart-attack in 2009 and Bryan Gregory died of multiple organ failure in 2001.
> 
> The Cramps "Human Fly":
Click to expand...


The Cramps "Domino" which was B-Side to "Human Fly" as I already said. This is a cover of Roy Orbison's "A Cat Called Domino" which he recorded in 1957 for Sun Records.


Here's Roy Orbison's original "A Cat Called Domino" Sun Records:


Edited to add Roy Orbison.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


>



Amazing and beautiful.


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> Bless every single musician in "Earth, Wind and Fire" !!!!!
> 
> They were something amazing!!!!


----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Igor Stravinsky "Movements for Piano and Orchestra" written in 1958 during Stravinsky's Serial Period which began in 1954 and was completed in 1968.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Tammi Terrell "I Gotta Find A Way (To Get You Back)" recorded 1967 for Tamla Motown records and never released.

Tammi Terrell, very beautiful, very talented and very tragic. She first got her brain tumour in early 1968, from then on her public appearances halted to none, in two years she had something like 8 brain operations, but the brain tumour kept returning and she died in March 1970 aged only 24 years.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Fall my favourite band ever, Sonic Youth my second favourite band ever.

Sonic Youth "Sugar Kane" from the 1992 album "Dirty" on  DGC Records....this is a Thurston Moore song:


This "Orange Rolls, Angel's Spit" is a Kim Gordon song, always more 'um activated than Thurston Moore's songs:

Sonic Youth "Orange Rolls, Angel's Spit" from the 1992 album "Dirty" on DGC Records.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Darlene Love "A Fine, Fine Boy" released 1963 on Philles Records the B Side is "Nino & Sonny (Big Trouble)"


Jacques Brel "La chanson des vieux amants" from Brel's ninth album "Jacques Brel 67" released in of course 1967 on Barclay Records.

Like most of Jacques Brel's recordings, it's beautiful and sad all at the same time, a great Belgian and a true Artiste.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Shangri-Las "The Train From Kansas City" released on 7" in 1965 on Red Bird records, this was the B Side, the A Side of the "7 is "Right Now and Not Later"

18 singles and 2 albums in roughly 2 and a half years, this was The Shangri-Las entire recording career, and it's all wonderful and very often highly dramatic and traumatic stuff such as "Past, Present and Future" from 1966. Ultimately a tragic group, they began to disintegrate in 1967, beset with amongst other things Mary Ann Ganser's drug problems, she died in 1970 aged only 22 years.

The Weiss sisters, Mary and Elizabeth very good looking, the Ganser sisters, Mary Ann and Marge, not good looking.


Here's the A-Side "Right Now and Not Later":


----------



## froggy




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Canceled single only 10 to 15 still exist. Worth $12,000. to $20,000


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Possibly the rarest Shrine record released with only a few said to exist.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Artie Shaw "Stardust" recorded in 1941 for RCA Victor records, the trumpet is Billy Butterfield. "Stardust" is one of the greatest compositions ever written IMHO, music from Hoagy Carmichael with lyrics from Mitchell Parish.

This Artie Shaw version of "Stardust" obviously instrumental and it's my favourite version of the song, it's dreamy and just all round sublime.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


>



You know Reg Presley, frontman of The Troggs, he was obsessed with investigating Crop Circles. Here's an interview he gave about The Trogg's, pre-The Troggs and Crop Circles he gave to The Independent newspaper 20 years ago:

Wild things down in the cornfields: Reg Presley thinks that somebody


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Krzysztof Penderecki "Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima" composed in 1960 for 52 string instruments. Krzysztof Penderecki is one of Poland's greatest Contemporary Classical composers.

Here it says "Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima", which is incorrect, it's "Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima"

The composition is 8 minutes and 38 seconds in duration.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Peter Lieberson "Concerto For Piano - First Movement" composed in 1983.

Peter Lieberson was the son of German-Norwegian ballerina Vera Zorina, her stage name, her birth name Eva Brigitta Hartwig.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Etta James "Tell Mama" recorded in 1967 and released in 1967 as a "7 on Cadet Records. Recorded at the FAME (Florence Alabama Music Enterprises) Studios in Muscle Shoals, Alabama. In 1968 James' eighth album titled "Tell Mama" released also on Cadet Records.

Cadet Records was a subsidiary of Chess Records, which Argo/Chess was Etta James' original record label.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Rose Murphy "Busy Line" recorded in 1947 on 78 RPM and I'm sure released on His Master's Voice Records in UK and on RCA Victor records in the US. This song is just crazy.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## froggy




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## baileyn45




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Big Eyed Beans From Venus" from the 1972 album "Clear Spot" on Reprise Records.

I love Don Van Vliet, a genuine original. It's impossible to choose a favourite Beefheart song, but "Big Eyed Beans From Venus" is pretty special.


----------



## baileyn45

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Big Eyed Beans From Venus" from the 1972 album "Clear Spot" on Reprise Records.
> 
> I love Don Van Vliet, a genuine original. It's impossible to choose a favourite Beefheart song, but "Big Eyed Beans From Venus" is pretty special.
Click to expand...

Wow I don't think I've heard that since probably 1972!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

baileyn45 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Big Eyed Beans From Venus" from the 1972 album "Clear Spot" on Reprise Records.
> 
> I love Don Van Vliet, a genuine original. It's impossible to choose a favourite Beefheart song, but "Big Eyed Beans From Venus" is pretty special.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I don't think I've heard that since probably 1972!
Click to expand...


Good stuff huh?


----------



## baileyn45

Lucy Hamilton said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Big Eyed Beans From Venus" from the 1972 album "Clear Spot" on Reprise Records.
> 
> I love Don Van Vliet, a genuine original. It's impossible to choose a favourite Beefheart song, but "Big Eyed Beans From Venus" is pretty special.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I don't think I've heard that since probably 1972!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good stuff huh?
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I was a big beefheart fan back in the day. Must have let it slip away. I'll be rectifying that shortly. Thanks!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

baileyn45 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Big Eyed Beans From Venus" from the 1972 album "Clear Spot" on Reprise Records.
> 
> I love Don Van Vliet, a genuine original. It's impossible to choose a favourite Beefheart song, but "Big Eyed Beans From Venus" is pretty special.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I don't think I've heard that since probably 1972!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good stuff huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. I was a big beefheart fan back in the day. Must have let it slip away. I'll be rectifying that shortly. Thanks!
Click to expand...


Yes this is what you must do, start listening to Beefheart again!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Ornette Coleman Quartet "Blues Connotation" from Coleman's fifth album 1961's "This Is Our Music" released on Atlantic Records.

Ornette Coleman on Alto Saxophone, Donald Cherry on Pocket Trumpet, Charlie Haden on Bass and Ed Blackwell on Drums....Blackwell replaced the previous drummer Billy Higgins.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

Who am I listening to? The Who. Who are you. Dead serious.


----------



## Moonglow

Guess Who....


----------



## froggy

Yes


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## froggy




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Marlena Shaw "Let's Wade In The Water" this was recorded in 1966 and released as "7 on Cadet Records, the B Side is "Show Time"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Slim Harpo "I'm A King Bee" recorded and also released in 1957 on Excello Records of Baton Rouge, Louisiana.

This was a A A Side, the other side is "I Got Love If You Want It".

His own compositions of course, J. Moore, James Moore aka Slim Harpo.

This song is obviously and not too subtle about it, this is about sex.

The other side "I Got Love If You Want It", also excellent, all Slim Harpo's stuff is excellant.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


I've met him and his wife a few times, nice people.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Arvo Pärt "Ludus: Con moto" from his 1977 double concerto "Tabula Rasa", containing two movements "Ludus" and "Silentium", for two solo violins, prepared piano and chamber orchestra. It's very beautiful and inspiring stuff.

Arvo Pärt is a great Estonian composer.


Arvo Pärt "Silentium: Senza moto"


----------



## baileyn45




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Stereolab "Super-Electric" from 1991 a "7 on Duophonic Records....I was 1 years-old when this released.


Stereolab "French Disko" from 1993 a "7 on Duophonic Records.


----------



## froggy




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Hank Williams "Why Don't You Love Me?" released in 1950 on the MGM record label, the B Side is "A House Without Love"


The Smiths "Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Loved Me" from the 1987 album "Strangeways, Here We Come" released on Rough Trade records....this is the album version, the "7 is 2 minutes shorter in duration, the B Side of that is "Rusholme Ruffians" a session version for the GREAT John Peel RIP - Strangeways is a famous prison in Manchester, England and Rusholme is an Inner-City area of Manchester, England.

The Smiths "Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Loved Me", featuring VERY LONG 1 minute 56 second intro, the actual SONG begins at the obviously 1 minute 56 second mark....I think this is my absolute favourite Smiths song, so beautiful and yet so tragic. The photo from cover of the album, is of actor Richard Davalos in a still from the film "East Of Eden" made in 1954 by Elia Kazan, also featuring James Dean, film released in March 1955.


Martha Reeves and The Vandellas - pre-1967 known as Martha and The Vandellas.

Martha Reeves and The Vandellas "Tear It On Down" from the 1972 album "Black Magic" on the Gordy record label. This was their last album, and "Tear It On Down" is probably one of their finest songs.


Belle & Sebastian "Dirty Dream Number Two" from the 1998 album "The Boy With The Arab Strap" released on Jeepster Recordings....THIS is from when Belle & Sebastian were STILL ACTUALLY a good band.

Arab Strap, like Belle & Sebastian, a band from Glasgow, Scotland....AN Arab Strap is a sexual device that men often use to get it up and stay up, it's a leather and metal ring construction. File Under Bondage Devices  

The video won't come up in the post, so click on link and it brings the thing straight from You Tube....it's REALLY worth it, it's a fabulous song!

Belle and Sebastian - Dirty Dream Number Two


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## namvet




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Wanda Jackson "Fujiyama Mama" this was released in 1957 on Capitol Records, the B Side is "No Wedding Bells For Joe"

Wanda Jackson a woman with what can only be described as balls, also she always sounds like she drank rocket fuel for breakfast.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy




----------



## Sbiker

Cannot throw it away:


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## baileyn45




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



X-Ray Spex "Oh Bondage Up Yours!" released in 1977 on Virgin Records, the B Side is "I Am A Cliché"


----------



## Sbiker

Heh, I think I have a little more classic to this morning


Look, how McCartney sawing his bass party -and also singing...  he's really boss!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Human League "Being Boiled" released in 1978 on Fast Product Records, the B Side is "Circus Of Death"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i listen to and watch this video below at LEAST twice every other day or so because of the reason you see listed in my sig below. proof dreams really CAN come true.


----------



## baileyn45

IMHO the best version of the first song The Weight


----------



## Sbiker

Time for Russian Heavy Metal:


Album of 1988 yr. Clip is unofficial, cutted by movies "Alexander, Neva battle" and "1612"...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Primitives "Stop Killing Me" released in 1987 on Lazy Records the B Side is "Buzz Buzz Buzz"


----------



## Alex.

*Feel So Close - Calvin Harris*


----------



## Alex.

*Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5 featuring Christina Aguilera *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Crystals "He's A Rebel" released in 1962 on Philles Records, the B Side is "I Love You Eddie"


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Amanda Powell*

**
**


----------



## Maggdy

I listened to music formerly, the in old time. I like the rock opera and musical films. My favorite (when I was young) the "Hair".

"Hair tells the story of the "tribe", a group of politically active, long-haired hippies of the "Age of Aquarius" living a bohemian life in New York City and fighting against conscription into the Vietnam War. Claude, his good friend Berger, their roommate Sheila and their friends struggle to balance their young lives, loves, and the sexual revolution with their rebellion against the war and their conservative parents and society. Ultimately, Claude must decide whether to resist the draft as his friends have done, or to succumb to the pressures of his parents (and conservative America) to serve in Vietnam, compromising his pacifistic principles and risking his life." More: Hair (musical) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

("Hungary abolished mandatory military service by November 2004, after the parliament had modified the constitution, ending a long-standing political dispute. To restore drafting, a two-thirds vote in parliament is needed, which is unlikely in the short term. As of 2011, the country is developing a professional army, with strong emphasis on "contract soldiers" who voluntarily serve 4+4 years for a wage.

In December 2011, the National Assembly re-established the possibility of mandatory military service for every male citizen - with Hungarian address - between the age of 18 and the age of 40. Even though drafting is still banned in peace time, the listing of citizens fit for military service starts in January 2012. According to the legislation, the conscripts can only be drafted in "state of emergency" or as defensive measure, the National Assembly can authorise drafting.")

Or an other brilliant arts:
"In 1983, in the latest years of the communist regime, a recent play was put on in Budapest's greatest park. The music (Levente Szörényi) and the writing (János Bródy) has been over the years a little part of the hungarian nation's sense. There is a song for freedom, song about, what the freedom is, what can be a route of fate of a thousand-years old land and his nation with God and with ourselves alone.

The rock opera was based on true historical events. In 997, the hungarian grand prince, Stephen defeated Koppány, the leader of the transdanubian pagan rebels. Stephen was the founder of the hungarian state, one of the apostles of christianity and the builder of christian european culture in Hungary."

My personal remark: Koppány was Stephen King's uncle and we also love he is.


----------



## baileyn45

Leon Russell


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Maggdy

baileyn45 said:


> Leon Russell


----------



## froggy

Ricky Nelson - Travelin' Man 1961:


----------



## froggy

JS Bach Complete Lute Works,Konrad Junghanel:


----------



## froggy

The Beau Brummels: Laugh Laugh:


----------



## froggy

Three Dog Night - Liar:


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

What A Fool Believes - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Paper Plate - GZA


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Can You Stand The Rain


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

NPR-All things considered-A discussion on eugenics.


----------



## froggy

MaryL said:


> NPR-All things considered-A discussion on eugenics.




Nazi tried and failed.


----------



## MaryL

froggy said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR-All things considered-A discussion on eugenics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi tried and failed.
Click to expand...

NAZIS got the idea from America's 1920's infatuation with purifying the "race". Yeah, I know.


----------



## froggy

MaryL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR-All things considered-A discussion on eugenics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi tried and failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAZIS got the idea from America's 1920's infatuation with purifying the "race". Yeah, I know.
Click to expand...



America was trying to put and end to asylums. Didn't work


----------



## CremeBrulee

So serious in here.....


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Jackie Brenston & His Delta Cats "Rocket 88" released as a 10" 78rpm in 1951 on Chess Records the B Side is "Come Back Where You Belong"

The Delta Cats were actually Ike Turner's Kings of Rhythm. Jackie Brenston himself was in the Kings of Rhythm, he was saxophonist.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MaryL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR-All things considered-A discussion on eugenics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi tried and failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAZIS got the idea from America's 1920's infatuation with purifying the "race". Yeah, I know.
Click to expand...


Please can we not have this sort of discussion in this Music thread. It's a Music thread, not political or social thread. Thanks.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sbiker

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR-All things considered-A discussion on eugenics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi tried and failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAZIS got the idea from America's 1920's infatuation with purifying the "race". Yeah, I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please can we not have this sort of discussion in this Music thread. It's a Music thread, not political or social thread. Thanks.
Click to expand...

 
At least, we can do it with a music! 

Enjoy the sunday coming:


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Documentary: 

L Word Mississippi: Hate The Sin


----------



## MaryL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR-All things considered-A discussion on eugenics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi tried and failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAZIS got the idea from America's 1920's infatuation with purifying the "race". Yeah, I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please can we not have this sort of discussion in this Music thread. It's a Music thread, not political or social thread. Thanks.
Click to expand...

You are *absolutely* right, my apologies.


----------



## MaryL

I am listening to Jane's Addiction, Three Days.


----------



## froggy




----------



## HenryBHough

I was enjoying this:


When I recalled this about the song....

Moonlight In Vermont: Sinatra Song of the Century #70

Betcha never noticed.....


----------



## IsaacNewton

This thread is like the Juke Box threads but no worries, music is good whenever and wherever it is!

I listen to the entire spectrum at different times.



----------------------------------------------------------------------

Now I dislike 98% of country music but there are a few songs that I really like. By the way I don't say grace and I don't say maam, but I like the HWJ song alot. Two I like. Have to love the sound of a steel string guitar with new strings.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Don't like 99% of rap, but this I like one.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I love 99% of all classical music. It is the height of human musical genius. Some of it is so good you wonder how a human being imagined it.

Edvard Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No.1

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

And as a rock guitarist there are many favorites. The Scorpion guitar solos are ridiculously good, and the solos in Comfortably Numb are about as close as pop music comes to an ethereal level.

Rock you like a hurricane with lyrics - scorpions
Reelin' In The Years
Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb (with lyrics)
Yellow Ledbetter with Lyrics - Pearl Jam

Many more in all genres, far too many to list or post. If the music is original and pure I'm there.


----------



## Sbiker

Let's see im-game clip for the real music:


and real clip for music from game:


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Factory Girl ~ Rhiannon Giddens, Bhi Bhiman, and Leyla McCalla*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Sun Ra & His Solar Arkestra "The Shadow World" from the 1966 album "The Magic City" released on Saturn Records.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Season of the Witch*

**
**
**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



I love Pulp, I love Jarvis Cocker.

Pulp "Babies" released in 1992 on 12" on Gift Records, the B Sides are "Styloroc (Nites of Suburbia)" and "Sheffield: Sex City"


Pulp "This Is Hardcore" released in 1998 on 12" on Island Records, the B Sides are "Ladies Man" and "The Professional", also the title track of the 1998 album "This Is Hardcore" on Island Records.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

They have a shorter work week in Europe.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## froggy

Greatest Rock Music Hits Of the 70's -Vol.1(full …: 
Enjoy


----------



## froggy

Suzi Quatro - The Wild one (1974):


----------



## froggy

The Hollies - Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress) …:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Silver Apples "I Don't Know" from the album "The Garden" recorded in 1970, but not released until 1998 on Bully Records.


Just two of them, Simeon on vocals and oscillators and Danny Taylor on drums and percussion. The name Silver Apples comes from the William Butler Yeats poem "The Song of Wandering Aengus_" _from 1899 "The Wind Among The Reeds"....I love Yeats.
_
*The Song of Wandering Aengus*

* WILLIAM BUTLER Y**EATS*

*I went out to the hazel wood,
Because a fire was in my head,
And cut and peeled a hazel wand,
And hooked a berry to a thread;
And when white moths were on the wing,
And moth-like stars were flickering out,
I dropped the berry in a stream
And caught a little silver trout.*

*When I had laid it on the floor
I went to blow the fire a-flame,
But something rustled on the floor,
And someone called me by my name:
It had become a glimmering girl
With apple blossom in her hair
Who called me by my name and ran
And faded through the brightening air.*

*Though I am old with wandering
Through hollow lands and hilly lands,
I will find out where she has gone,
And kiss her lips and take her hands;
And walk among long dappled grass,
And pluck till time and times are done,
The silver apples of the moon,
The golden apples of the sun.*
_


----------



## froggy

The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides:


----------



## froggy

IRON BUTTERFLY - IN A GADDA DA VIDA - 1968 (ORIGI…:


----------



## froggy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My dog snoring?




vision of a white dog dream meaning


----------



## MaryL

Good lord. Depeche  Mode, Personal Jesus.  Just so happens.


----------



## froggy

A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Bobbie Gentry "Ode To Billie Joe" released on 7" in 1967 on Capitol Records, the B Side is "Mississippi Delta"...."Ode To Billie Joe" also the title of Bobbie Gentry's first album also released in 1967 on Capitol Records.


Talking Heads "Psycho Killer" released on 7" in 1977 on Sire Records, the B Side is "Psycho Killer (Acoustic Version)"...."Psycho Killer" also appears on Talking Heads first album "Talking Heads: 77" also released in 1977 on Sire Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Espers "Dead King" from the album "The Weed Tree" released in 2005 on Locust Music. 

8 minutes and 2 seconds of majestic wonderment and a beautiful voice.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Drain You by Nirvana


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Lee Hazlewood & Nancy Sinatra "Some Velvet Morning" released on 7" in 1967 on Reprise Records the B Side is "Oh, Lonesome Me"

Love Lee Hazlewood's stuff...."Some Velvet Morning" obviously about sex, which makes the song even greater:


Edited for spelling error.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


> A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum:



You know that was one of the first established music videos for "A Whiter Shade Of Pale"


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Militants

Nice music and relax to it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Daisy Hill Puppy Farm "Heart Of Glass" released on 7" in 1988 on Lakeland Records, single A side no B side....Daisy Hill Puppy Farm from Iceland, only released two singles, this a cover of the Blondie song and in 1989 a 12" "Crusher":


----------



## froggy

Over 1 hour mega mix of best Rock and Roll songs …:


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

ABC World News Tonight


----------



## konradv

The Great Society(Grace Slick)- Sally Go Round the Roses


----------



## konradv

Traffic- Sad and Deep as You


----------



## konradv

Blondie- Rip Her to Shreds


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Blues Traveler - Run-Around


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Velvelettes "Needle In A Haystack" released on 7" in 1964 on V.I.P Records, a Motown subsidiary, the B Side is "Should I Tell Them"


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

To Be With You - Mr. Big


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Soft Cell "Bedsitter" released on 7" in 1981 on Some Bizzare Records, the B Side is "Facility Girls"...."Bedsitter" also appears on Soft Cell's first album "Non-Stop Erotic Cabaret" also released in 1981 on Some Bizzare Records.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Eve of Destruction - Barry McGuire


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Chills "Pink Frost" released on 7" in 1984 on Flying Nun Records, the B Side is "Purple Girl"...."Pink Frost" also appears on The Chills album "Kaleidoscope World" released in 1986 also on Flying Nun Records.

The Chills are from Dunedin, New Zealand....Flying Nun Records from Christchurch, New Zealand.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Steely Dan classic: Reelin' in the Years


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Slick Rick - Sittin' In My Car


----------



## IsaacNewton

Put the dog out, close thr blinds, put on the ear phones and crank that shite up.


----------



## froggy

O.A.R.-Here's To You (Live On Red Rocks):


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

"Fear Thy Neighbor," a TV show on the Investigation Discovery (ID) channel.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Undertones "Jimmy Jimmy" released on 7" in 1979 on Sire Records, the B Side is "Mars Bars"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Roxy Music "Do The Strand" released on 7" in 1973 on Island Records, the B Side is "Editions Of You"...."Do The Strand" also appears on Roxy Music's album "For Your Pleasure" also released in 1973 and also on Island Records.

Roxy Music were fantastic UNTIL Brian Eno left them, then they went far too commercial in many peoples' opinion, so the albums "Roxy Music" in 1972, "For Your Pleasure" in 1973 and "Stranded" also in 1973 absolutely brilliant stuff....post-"Stranded" too commercial, too Pop Music.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxy Music "Do The Strand" released on 7" in 1973 on Island Records, the B Side is "Editions Of You"...."Do The Strand" also appears on Roxy Music's album "For Your Pleasure" also released in 1973 and also on Island Records.
> 
> Roxy Music were fantastic UNTIL Brian Eno left them, then they went far too commercial in many peoples' opinion, so the albums "Roxy Music" in 1972, "For Your Pleasure" in 1973 and "Stranded" also in 1973 absolutely brilliant stuff....post-"Stranded" too commercial, too Pop Music.
Click to expand...


This sounds like it could have inspired Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## MaryL

Silence. Ambient background sounds, a car driving by, a dog barking in the distance and the hum of the fan on the pc. It's bliss.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

IsaacNewton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxy Music "Do The Strand" released on 7" in 1973 on Island Records, the B Side is "Editions Of You"...."Do The Strand" also appears on Roxy Music's album "For Your Pleasure" also released in 1973 and also on Island Records.
> 
> Roxy Music were fantastic UNTIL Brian Eno left them, then they went far too commercial in many peoples' opinion, so the albums "Roxy Music" in 1972, "For Your Pleasure" in 1973 and "Stranded" also in 1973 absolutely brilliant stuff....post-"Stranded" too commercial, too Pop Music.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This sounds like it could have inspired Rocky Horror Picture Show.
Click to expand...


I hadn't thought of that before.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

The awesome show "Snapped" on Oxygen channel.


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Specials "Ghost Town" released on 7" in 1981 on 2 Tone Records, the B Sides are "Why?" and "Friday Night, Saturday Morning"


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

An episode of Dateline.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## konradv

Patti Smith- Dancing Barefoot


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## konradv

Leo Kottke- Tilt Billings & the Student Prince


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## konradv

10,000 Maniacs- The Painted Desert


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Jóhann Jóhannsson "Ef Ég Hefði Aldrei..." from his album "Englabörn" released in 2002 on Touch Records. It's beautiful stuff.

Jóhann Jóhannsson is a Minimalist, Neo-Classical composer from Reykjavík, Iceland.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## 007




----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Investigation Discovery (ID channel) commercials.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Nina Simone "Feeling Good" from Simone's album "I Put A Spell On You" released in 1965 on Philips Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



New Order "Sunrise" from the album "Low-Life" released in 1985 on Factory Records. I like New Order's guitar-based stuff, I'm NOT a fan of their Synthpop-based stuff.


----------



## turtledude

Love Jimmy's Pedal steel on this piece and JPJ's mandolin


----------



## turtledude

one of the other great Page-steel bits

sadly a song they almost never played live (only know of one time but Page played it with the Black Crowes)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Kate Bush "Babooshka" released on 7" in 1980 on EMI Records, the B Side is "Ran Tan Waltz"...."Babooshka" also appears on Bush's third album "Never for Ever" also released in 1980 also on EMI Records.


----------



## Tehon

Stoked to get the opportunity to see these guys in a few months!


----------



## Militants




----------



## Militants

Again Metallica.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## my2¢

Mostly Christian music these days.....

​


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## JOSweetHeart

Could this late beautiful precious be any more yummy?


God bless you and his family and Donna always!!!

Holly

P.S. If only I had discovered him sooner.


----------



## Militants

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



AHAHA.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



I love Polly Jean Harvey completely.

P J Harvey "The Piano" from her album "White Chalk" released in 2007 on Island Records.


P J Harvey "My Beautiful Leah" from her album "Is This Desire?" released in 1998 on Island Records.


----------



## Tehon

Yeah buddy!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Sauna Youth "The Bridge" released on 7" on Upset The Rhythm Records on January 15th 2016....the B Side is "Blurry Images"...."The Bridge" also appears on their debut album "Distractions" also released on Upset The Rhythm Records.

Sauna Youth are from London, England.


Sauna Youth "Transmitters" from their debut album "Distractions" released in 2015 on Upset The Rhythm Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tehon said:


> Yeah buddy!



Yes excellent stuff 

P J Harvey has a new album - her ninth album - released on 15th April, it's called "The Hope Six Demolition Project"


----------



## Militants

Rocky Balboa movie and song!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



P J Harvey also has a very great drummer Robert Ellis.

P J Harvey "Sheela-Na-Gig" released on her album "The Peel Sessions 1991-2004" released in 2006 on Island Records.... "Sheela-Na-Gig" also appears on her debut album "Dry" released in 1992 on Too Pure Records.

The GREAT man in the picture with Polly Jean....he's much missed R.I.P.


P J Harvey "Yuri-G" from her album "Rid Of Me"  released in 1993 on Island Records.


----------



## froggy

Genesis - No Reply At All:


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Goodnight Good Guy - Collective Soul


----------



## froggy

1000 drummers & The Golden Earring - Radar Love (…:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Roy Hawkins "Why Do Things Happen To Me" released on 10" 78 rpm in 1950 on Modern Records, the B Side is "Royal Hawk"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Ella Fitzgerald "Sunshine Of Your Love" from her live album of the same name released in 1969 on MPS Records. The song "Sunshine Of Your Love" is of course the Cream song and is on their second album "Disraeli Gears" released in 1967 on Reaction Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds "There She Goes, My Beautiful World" from the double album "Abattoir Blues/The Lyre of Orpheus" released in 2004 on Mute Records.


In the above song, Nick Cave - a genuine poet and quite the artistic genius himself - namechecks many people from Philip Larkin to Dylan Thomas to Vladimir Nabokov to St. John of The Cross - he also namechecks Johnny Thunders "Chinese Rocks":

Johnny Thunders & The Heartbreakers "Chinese Rocks" from their only studio album "L.A.M.F." released in 1977 on Track Records...."Chinese Rocks" was also released on 7" in 1977 with the B Side "Born To Lose" also on Track Records


----------



## ChrisL

Listening to this song right now.


----------



## Tehon

Abattoir Alter Boy and Girl


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## xband

Rush is playing on stage on the MTVL channel and that is what I am listening to and watching at this very moment.


----------



## MaryL

Amplitude modulation broadcast of Colorado NPR on a old crystal set using radio shack 20 k headphones. Good lord.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## xband

Tehon said:


>



Young people need the old manufacturing jobs back over here so they don't have to work in the fast food business. Five dollars per hour was a good living wage in 1955 at the GM plant that was razed and a big casino built it its place..


----------



## Blooms

Summer - Calvin Harris 


This sounds even more awesome using my new Sony MDRZX660 headphones I bought recently.


----------



## Tehon

xband said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young people need the old manufacturing jobs back over here so they don't have to work in the fast food business. Five dollars per hour was a good living wage in 1955 at the GM plant that was razed and a big casino built it its place..
Click to expand...

Keep on looking forward.... No use in lookin 'round.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL

How about some White Zombie?  Awesome song!  Do you like this kind of music Lucy Hamilton?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## froggy

Buck Owens & Susan Raye ~ Looking Back To See:


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Muhammed

ZZ Top


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## ChrisL

Hope to see you back soon, Lucy!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Militants

House Music 2016:


Pop Music 60/70/80:


Rock Music 1982:


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

"School" by Supertramp.

Supertramp - School (1975)


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## konradv

U2- Pride(In the Name of Love)


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## konradv

Van Morrison


Into the Mystic


Tupelo Honey


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## jon_berzerk

*Wynonie Harris - Keep On Churnin' (Til The Butter Come)*


----------



## Pogo

*Snarky Puppy*  "Soro" (feat. Salif Keita)

​


----------



## Pogo

*Thione Seck* w/ Africando --- velvet voice

​


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Pop23




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Cate Le Bon "Wonderful" taken from her fourth album "Crab Day" released on April 15th on Drag City Records.


Cate Le Bon "Greta" taken from her second album "Cyrk" released in 2012 on The Control Group record label.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Human League "The Sound Of The Crowd" released on 7" in 1981 on Virgin Records, the B Side is "The Sound Of The Crowd (Add Your Voice)"...."The Sound Of The Crowd" also appears on their third album "Dare" also released in 1981 on Virgin Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



I'm okay, just before this I said three Hail Mary's 

Jerry Goldsmith "Ave Satani" from his brilliant soundtrack to the brilliant film "The Omen" (1976)

"Ave Satani" = "Hail, Satan" and also the chorus sings "Ave Versus Christus" = "Hail, Anti-Christ" 


Jerry Goldsmith "The Omen Suite", awesome and scary at the same time


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Amazingly good tune:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Rolling Stones "Midnight Rambler" from the album "Let It Bleed" released in 1969 on Decca Records.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Adam & The Ants "Kings Of The Wild Frontier" released on 7" in 1980 on CBS Records, the B Side is "Press Darlings"...."Kings Of The Wild Frontier" is also the title track of their second album also released in 1980 on CBS Records.

Completely ridiculous clothing they wore of course, but a great song with Burundi Drumming. I chose Adam & The Ants because of the two Bow Wow Wow songs chosen earlier....David Barbarossa was a member of Adam & The Ants from 1977-1980, he then left them to join Bow Wow Wow in 1980, he doesn't appear on "Kings Of The Wild Frontier" but does appear on Adam & The Ants preceeding album, their first, "Dirk Wears White Sox" released in 1979 on Do It Records.


----------



## MaryL

Zappa- Slime from the video.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Pogo

Marcela Morelo (Argentina) - _Corazón Salvaje
_

​


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam & The Ants "Kings Of The Wild Frontier" released on 7" in 1980 on CBS Records, the B Side is "Press Darlings"...."Kings Of The Wild Frontier" is also the title track of their second album also released in 1980 on CBS Records.
> 
> Completely ridiculous clothing they wore of course, but a great song with Burundi Drumming. I chose Adam & The Ants because of the two Bow Wow Wow songs chosen earlier....David Barbarossa was a member of Adam & The Ants from 1977-1980, he then left them to join Bow Wow Wow in 1980, he doesn't appear on "Kings Of The Wild Frontier" but does appear on Adam & The Ants preceeding album, their first, "Dirk Wears White Sox" released in 1979 on Do It Records.
Click to expand...


I got cher Burundi drumming right here, chère:

​


----------



## konradv

Not Folk Rock, Folk Rap.


Bob Dylan- Talking World War III Blues


----------



## Militants

Stevie Wonder:


A love song of americano.

Rammstein:


Industrial Metal of Germany.


----------



## Militants

Most of negrous dislike hard rocks. And my voices dislike when I listen to hard rocks. He belief i'm nazi when I listen to Trash/Industrial/Death Metal but I say no. 

Did they don't understand my answer to them how blame me ?! 

Because I like 3 pcs of Metal. I listen to Metal music. I have rights to listen to Metal music. Nobody can hurt me. I am only close to one thug my neighboor.

He like me often because I am normalthinkig and I like Metal genre.


----------



## Militants

My breath through voice is handicapped I say to him. He never win.


----------



## Militants

In Flames.


Only For The Weak.

The hockey music.

50 precent nazi.

50 precent music.


----------



## Militants

It is not metal music when I'm normal thinkers I noticed in the latest wave metal music that was Nazi music but I like hard rockers been long before the last time it was not okay with the hard rock now. Techno, Dance, Reggae, Pop, Club and House goes as normal thinking and Rap Rap but I do not if it's the dead rapper Tupac Shakur. There are good songs by Tupac yet. Eminem and 50 Cent among others are inferior music. Gangster music Apart from Tupac's nothing for me although I'm normal thinking but I belief nothing in gangsta life from a side of my old friend mr Abdul but he's dump in school by me and a girl how will this maybe it were me instead how dump possibly best friend and not my friend how dump me because a girl wills that way. A lot of hard rock and Sportal Swedish forum among me 2003 and 2004 I dump mr Abdul and my voices will blame me with Metal music but even I trust before I willing no more nazi in music to me it is normal thinkers for me but only Tupac's of Rap music even Raggae is better like Radio yesterday I and mr Abdul have a girl as enemy she will not me and mr Abdul along side and mr Abdul are Communist or Marxist and I like Marxism much more than Communism even Finland are a lot of Commuis but I never will in Finn way. It is America I like and Denmark and Norway much bettter of Norweigan and Danish than Finn even Finland have a lot of nazi and normal thinkers to but I have no chanches with Finnish language because I don't will Communism in my life they and me how never can speak Finnish but enough with Swedish and English and I am Swedish citizen . .


----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> Zappa- Slime from the video.



Hey you forgot the video....

​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Julie London "Cry Me A River" released on 7" in 1955 on Liberty Records, the B Side is "S'Wonderful"...."Cry Me A River" also appears on her first album "Julie Is Her Name" also released in 1955 on Liberty Records.

The guitar is from Barney Kessel:

Barney Kessel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam & The Ants "Kings Of The Wild Frontier" released on 7" in 1980 on CBS Records, the B Side is "Press Darlings"...."Kings Of The Wild Frontier" is also the title track of their second album also released in 1980 on CBS Records.
> 
> Completely ridiculous clothing they wore of course, but a great song with Burundi Drumming. I chose Adam & The Ants because of the two Bow Wow Wow songs chosen earlier....David Barbarossa was a member of Adam & The Ants from 1977-1980, he then left them to join Bow Wow Wow in 1980, he doesn't appear on "Kings Of The Wild Frontier" but does appear on Adam & The Ants preceeding album, their first, "Dirk Wears White Sox" released in 1979 on Do It Records.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got cher Burundi drumming right here, chère:
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Thank you darling ogo


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Julie ~ The story of a slave*

**


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Peggy Lee "Black Coffee" from her album "Black Coffee" released on 10" in 1953 on Decca Records.

The trumpet is played by Pete Candoli who was an outstanding trumpeter:

Pete Candoli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Godspeed You! Black Emperor "Moya" from their EP "Slow Riot For New Zero Kanada" released on 12" in 1999 on Constellation/Kranky Records.

"Moya" contains a partial re-working of Henryk Górecki's "Symphony No.3, Op. 36" aka "Symphony Of Sorrowful Songs", which will be partially recognisable if you're familiar with Górecki's incredible work.

The front cover as pictured, Hebrew, in transliterated form is Tohu wa-bohu (formless and empty), used in Genesis 1:2 and Jeremiah 4:23, the former describing the Earth before God separated light from dark and the latter describing the Earth after the Lord's Day.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Militants

More Metallica.


Stevie Wonder.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

You like Alice in Chains, Lucy Hamilton?  I LOVE them!  Unfortunately, the lead singer died from a drug overdose.  Such a shame.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Pearl Jam is another excellent band.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I like Soundgarden too, but not as much as the others.  Chris Cornell sometimes sounds a little "screechy" for my liking.    This is an excellent tune though.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Nirvana is another one of my favorite grunge bands.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pogo

Are you aware that every time a video is linked, it slows down the page load?

-- and when a single post is a single video, it's slow at one level.... and when a single post has two videos, it's slow at twice that level.... and when a single post has three videos it's_ three times_ as slow.....

Have mercy.  Limit to one video per post, please.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Are you aware that every time a video is linked, it slows down the page load?
> 
> -- and when a single post is a single video, it's slow at one level.... and when a single post has two videos, it's slow at twice that level.... and when a single post has three videos it's_ three times_ as slow.....
> 
> Have mercy.  Limit to one video per post, please.



What are you using, dial up?    No way, I'm going to post as many videos as I want to, bossy!


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Are you aware that every time a video is linked, it slows down the page load?
> 
> -- and when a single post is a single video, it's slow at one level.... and when a single post has two videos, it's slow at twice that level.... and when a single post has three videos it's_ three times_ as slow.....
> 
> Have mercy.  Limit to one video per post, please.



Not slow for me.  Get high speed internet!  I thought you were all "techy?"  Lol.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

An episode of a new ID (Investigation Discovery) channel show "Deadly Demands."


----------



## CremeBrulee

That drummer is cheesin.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



Smashing Pumpkins is kind of an acquired taste.  Lol.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Pogo said:


> Are you aware that every time a video is linked, it slows down the page load?



Are you aware you're an idiot?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Militants

Metallica And Justice For All + Lyrics


----------



## Militants

Metallica And Justice For All + Lyrics

Only terrorists are against hard rock.


----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## skye

*A Joker Tribute - Massive Attack*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



This is for Ted "8 mistresses" Cruz.

Connie Francis "Lipstick On Your Collar" released on 7" in 1959 on MGM Records, the B Side is "Frankie"


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WheelieAddict said:


>





The point you are idiotically trying to make Mr. Only 883 posts in SIX YEARS Yes Hello I'm A Troll Sock Puppet. Whilst the lyrics to a German are ridiculous, to Trolls they would post this thinking people believe the below, Trolls not being very clever:

*DIE EIER VON SATAN (THE BALLS OF SATAN) by TOOL*

*"Lead singer Maynard Keenan wrote this. It sounds kind of ridiculous because it is in German, but once you understand what he wrote it's quite funny and meaningful. The majority of people listening to this song are going to hear a passionate German speaker and an enraptured, cheering crowed, which they will automatically associate to Hitler his many public speeches."*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> *A Joker Tribute - Massive Attack*



Do you like "Teardrop" from Massive Attack? Elisabeth Fraser, once of Cocteau Twins has always had such an amazing voice.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point you are idiotically trying to make Mr. Only 883 posts in SIX YEARS Yes Hello I'm A Troll Sock Puppet. Whilst the lyrics to a German are ridiculous, to Trolls they would post this thinking people believe the below, Trolls not being very clever:
> 
> *DIE EIER VON SATAN (THE BALLS OF SATAN) by TOOL*
> 
> *"Lead singer Maynard Keenan wrote this. It sounds kind of ridiculous because it is in German, but once you understand what he wrote it's quite funny and meaningful. The majority of people listening to this song are going to hear a passionate German speaker and an enraptured, cheering crowed, which they will automatically associate to Hitler his many public speeches."*
Click to expand...

I'm well aware what the song is about. Figured it would get a rise out of you  Why so defensive Eva?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WheelieAddict said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point you are idiotically trying to make Mr. Only 883 posts in SIX YEARS Yes Hello I'm A Troll Sock Puppet. Whilst the lyrics to a German are ridiculous, to Trolls they would post this thinking people believe the below, Trolls not being very clever:
> 
> *DIE EIER VON SATAN (THE BALLS OF SATAN) by TOOL*
> 
> *"Lead singer Maynard Keenan wrote this. It sounds kind of ridiculous because it is in German, but once you understand what he wrote it's quite funny and meaningful. The majority of people listening to this song are going to hear a passionate German speaker and an enraptured, cheering crowed, which they will automatically associate to Hitler his many public speeches."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figured it would get a rise out of you
Click to expand...


Yes because you're a Troll and that was DELIBERATE Flame Bait.

This 42 pages and 400 plus posts and SUDDENLY that's your FIRST post....you don't kid anyone, I know your random other posts....so who told you to attempt to mess up my thread? The other name you post for ie. The Sock's Sock?


----------



## WheelieAddict

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point you are idiotically trying to make Mr. Only 883 posts in SIX YEARS Yes Hello I'm A Troll Sock Puppet. Whilst the lyrics to a German are ridiculous, to Trolls they would post this thinking people believe the below, Trolls not being very clever:
> 
> *DIE EIER VON SATAN (THE BALLS OF SATAN) by TOOL*
> 
> *"Lead singer Maynard Keenan wrote this. It sounds kind of ridiculous because it is in German, but once you understand what he wrote it's quite funny and meaningful. The majority of people listening to this song are going to hear a passionate German speaker and an enraptured, cheering crowed, which they will automatically associate to Hitler his many public speeches."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm well aware what the song is about. Figured it would get a rise out of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make the most of your Trolling Flame Baiting, because as it's my thread I can have this thread requested locked for a clean-up shall we say.
> 
> Then you can post where you're more suited, say FZ.
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point you are idiotically trying to make Mr. Only 883 posts in SIX YEARS Yes Hello I'm A Troll Sock Puppet. Whilst the lyrics to a German are ridiculous, to Trolls they would post this thinking people believe the below, Trolls not being very clever:
> 
> *DIE EIER VON SATAN (THE BALLS OF SATAN) by TOOL*
> 
> *"Lead singer Maynard Keenan wrote this. It sounds kind of ridiculous because it is in German, but once you understand what he wrote it's quite funny and meaningful. The majority of people listening to this song are going to hear a passionate German speaker and an enraptured, cheering crowed, which they will automatically associate to Hitler his many public speeches."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm well aware what the song is about. Figured it would get a rise out of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make the most of your Trolling Flame Baiting, because as it's my thread I can have this thread requested locked for a clean-up shall we say.
> 
> Then you can post where you're more suited, say FZ.
Click to expand...

I posted a work of art. Why the hostility? I thought you might like it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WheelieAddict said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point you are idiotically trying to make Mr. Only 883 posts in SIX YEARS Yes Hello I'm A Troll Sock Puppet. Whilst the lyrics to a German are ridiculous, to Trolls they would post this thinking people believe the below, Trolls not being very clever:
> 
> *DIE EIER VON SATAN (THE BALLS OF SATAN) by TOOL*
> 
> *"Lead singer Maynard Keenan wrote this. It sounds kind of ridiculous because it is in German, but once you understand what he wrote it's quite funny and meaningful. The majority of people listening to this song are going to hear a passionate German speaker and an enraptured, cheering crowed, which they will automatically associate to Hitler his many public speeches."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm well aware what the song is about. Figured it would get a rise out of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make the most of your Trolling Flame Baiting, because as it's my thread I can have this thread requested locked for a clean-up shall we say.
> 
> Then you can post where you're more suited, say FZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point you are idiotically trying to make Mr. Only 883 posts in SIX YEARS Yes Hello I'm A Troll Sock Puppet. Whilst the lyrics to a German are ridiculous, to Trolls they would post this thinking people believe the below, Trolls not being very clever:
> 
> *DIE EIER VON SATAN (THE BALLS OF SATAN) by TOOL*
> 
> *"Lead singer Maynard Keenan wrote this. It sounds kind of ridiculous because it is in German, but once you understand what he wrote it's quite funny and meaningful. The majority of people listening to this song are going to hear a passionate German speaker and an enraptured, cheering crowed, which they will automatically associate to Hitler his many public speeches."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm well aware what the song is about. Figured it would get a rise out of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make the most of your Trolling Flame Baiting, because as it's my thread I can have this thread requested locked for a clean-up shall we say.
> 
> Then you can post where you're more suited, say FZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted a work of art. Why the hostility? I thought you might like it.
Click to expand...


Idiot, you obviously have already forgotten your previous comment:

*"I'm well aware what the song is about. Figured it would get a rise out of you "*


----------



## WheelieAddict

My apologies. I didn't realize you were so sensitive and delicate. Here is a song from the same artist I hope you will enjoy:


----------



## WheelieAddict

Well I apologize once again. Lets all enjoy this calming video:


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## flacaltenn

bump...


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork




----------



## Militants




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork




----------



## Tehon

I am listening to stoner rock!


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork




----------



## Militants




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Anong

Why - Carly Simon - YouTube


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I love song.  It's so sweet.  It was written for his son.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Militants




----------



## ChrisL

Militants said:


>



Metallicaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Militants

Anong said:


> Why - Carly Simon - YouTube



Hollywood celebrite Christina Appelgate ?! Remines about mrs Kelly and mr Bundy.


----------



## ChrisL

Militants said:


> Anong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why - Carly Simon - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood celebrite Christina Appelgate ?! Remines about mrs Kelly and mr Bundy.
Click to expand...


That's what got her the fame!  Lol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Pink Floyd "Astronomy Domine" from the album "The Piper At The Gates of Dawn" released in 1967 on EMI Records.


The Piper At The Gates of Dawn is the title of chapter seven of Kenneth Grahame's book "The Wind In The Willows" first published in 1908, it's one of my favourite books:

The Wind in the Willows - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Jam "A' Bomb In Wardour Street" from their third album "All Mod Cons" released in 1978 on Polydor Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Portishead "We Carry On" from their album "Third" released in 2008 on Island Records.


----------



## Militants




----------



## Militants

Himmler, Hitler. Verdich !!


----------



## Militants

I like this music Power ....

I know many American are against Germany still yet. 

How to explane America ....


----------



## ChrisL

Militants said:


> I like this music Power ....
> 
> I know many American are against Germany still yet.
> 
> How to explane America ....



I'm not against Germany.  Most Americans are not, as far as I know.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this music Power ....
> 
> I know many American are against Germany still yet.
> 
> How to explane America ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not against Germany.  Most Americans are not, as far as I know.
Click to expand...


I know you're not Chris, or I'd have given you shit already


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Reverend Gary Davis "I Heard The Angels Singing" from the album "The Legendary Reverend Gary Davis, New Blues and Gospel" released in 1965 on Biograph Records.

This album was re-issued for the first time in 2011 on very heavy 180 gram vinyl on Sutro Park Records.


The Reverend Gary Davis, an amazing artiste, and very influential:

Reverend Gary Davis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Reverend A. W. Nix "The Black Diamond Express To Hell Part I and Part II" accompanied by his congregation and recorded on April 23rd, 1927.

The Reverend A. W. Nix recorded 54 sermons and Gospel songs in the 1920s and early 1930s, which at the time were released on 78 RPM on Vocalion Records, which from 1925-1930 was a subsidiary of Brunswick Records.

Stirring stuff:

*"Sin is the engineer, Pleasure is the headlight, and the Devil is the conductor....the bell is ringing, 'Hell-bound, Hell-bound' and the Devil cries out, 'All aboard for Hell.'"*

Part I:


Part II:


The 1927-1928 sermons were compiled into an album "Rev. A. W. Nix: Complete Recorded Works in Chronological Order (1927–1928)" released in 1995 on Document Records....I recommend this, it's ALL amazing stuff, it's mesmerising for it's passion and hysteria.

The Reverend A. W. Nix:

Reverend A. W. Nix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Edited to add comment.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Tehon

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Reverend A. W. Nix "The Black Diamond Express To Hell Part I and Part II" accompanied by his congregation and recorded on April 23rd, 1927.
> 
> The Reverend A. W. Nix recorded 54 sermons and Gospel songs in the 1920s and early 1930s, which at the time were released on 78 RPM on Vocalion Records, which from 1925-1930 was a subsidiary of Brunswick Records.
> 
> Stirring stuff:
> 
> *"Sin is the engineer, Pleasure is the headlight, and the Devil is the conductor....the bell is ringing, 'Hell-bound, Hell-bound' and the Devil cries out, 'All aboard for Hell.'"*
> 
> Part I:
> 
> 
> Part II:
> 
> 
> The 1927-1928 sermons were compiled into an album "Rev. A. W. Nix: Complete Recorded Works in Chronological Order (1927–1928)" released in 1995 on Document Records....I recommend this, it's ALL amazing stuff, it's mesmerising for it's passion and hysteria.
> 
> The Reverend A. W. Nix:
> 
> Reverend A. W. Nix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...

I have been listening to this for years and never knew its genesis. Imagine my surprise, thanks Lucy!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tehon said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Reverend A. W. Nix "The Black Diamond Express To Hell Part I and Part II" accompanied by his congregation and recorded on April 23rd, 1927.
> 
> The Reverend A. W. Nix recorded 54 sermons and Gospel songs in the 1920s and early 1930s, which at the time were released on 78 RPM on Vocalion Records, which from 1925-1930 was a subsidiary of Brunswick Records.
> 
> Stirring stuff:
> 
> *"Sin is the engineer, Pleasure is the headlight, and the Devil is the conductor....the bell is ringing, 'Hell-bound, Hell-bound' and the Devil cries out, 'All aboard for Hell.'"*
> 
> Part I:
> 
> 
> Part II:
> 
> 
> The 1927-1928 sermons were compiled into an album "Rev. A. W. Nix: Complete Recorded Works in Chronological Order (1927–1928)" released in 1995 on Document Records....I recommend this, it's ALL amazing stuff, it's mesmerising for it's passion and hysteria.
> 
> The Reverend A. W. Nix:
> 
> Reverend A. W. Nix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been listening to this for years and never knew its genesis. Imagine my surprise, thanks Lucy!
Click to expand...


Wow amazing huh? No problem  Well, now you know it's genesis!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Tehon

John Schooley is a one man band who records for Voodoo Rhythm Records.


And this is Bob Log III, another Voodoo Rhythm recorder and one man band extraordinaire.


----------



## ChrisL

This is for you Lucy Hamilton


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> This is for you Lucy Hamilton



Thanks  Yes I recommend smoked haddock with chocolate syrup


----------



## Anong




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

"Dirty laundry" by Don Henley

Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (1982)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

"I wanna be your lover" by Prince

Prince - I Wanna Be Your Lover (Subtitulado) (1979)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Low "When You Walked Out On Me" from the album "The Shanti Project Collection" released in 2000 on Badman Recording Co.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Tyrannosaurus Rex "Suneye" from the album "T. Rex" released in 1970 on Fly Records.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Love "Alone Again Or" from their album "Forever Changes" released in 1967 on Elektra Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



I thought I'd post another of my favourite Classical pieces, I haven't posted one for several weeks.

Jean Sibelius "Preludium: Andante (ma non troppo)" from his "Finlandia, Op. 26" tone poem, written in 1899 and revised in 1900.

"Finlandia" is one of the great emotionally stirring pieces of music, majestic and sublime and dramatic.

The première of "Finlandia" was on 2nd July, 1900 in Helsinki with The Helsinki Philharmonic Society conducted by Robert Kajanus, who himself was Finland's most prominent composer pre-Jean Sibelius.

The film that accompanies this 9 minute and 36 seconds of "Preludium: Andante (ma non troppo)" is:

"Wild Scandinavia / Wildes Skandinavien".

Made in 2011 and directed by Oliver Goetzl with cinematography from Ivo Nörenberg, and features wonderful wild creatures in the Finnish wilderness, like the wild lynx, Goldeneye chicks, bears and wolves....precious creatures that we need to protect.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I thought I'd post another of my favourite Classical pieces, I haven't posted one for several weeks.
> 
> Jean Sibelius "Preludium: Andante (ma non troppo)" from his "Finlandia, Op. 26" tone poem, written in 1899 and revised in 1900.



Probably the greatest morning greeting ever. The only time I regularly got up very early they played this song at the services I went to, even though there was almost always only one other person there.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd post another of my favourite Classical pieces, I haven't posted one for several weeks.
> 
> Jean Sibelius "Preludium: Andante (ma non troppo)" from his "Finlandia, Op. 26" tone poem, written in 1899 and revised in 1900.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the greatest morning greeting ever. The only time I regularly got up very early they played this song at the services I went to, even though there was almost always only one other person there.
Click to expand...


Yes it's amazingly wonderful, I'm glad you agree, it's very much music of the soul, from the soul and to the soul.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Echo & The Bunnymen "Heads Will Roll" released on 7" in 1983 as the B Side to "Never Stop" on Korova Records...."Heads Will Roll" also appears on their third album "Porcupine" also released in 1983 on Korova Records.




The Bunnymen had a very great drummer Pete de Freitas, he was killed at the age of 27 in 1989 in a motorcycle accident. I think they musically and creatively went a bit downhill post-Pete de Freitas....for their first five albums he was with them, until his death - "Crocodiles" in 1980 to "Echo & The Bunnymen" in 1987 - it's all very brilliant stuff.

Pete de Freitas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Gene Vincent & His Blue Caps "Race With The Devil" released on 7" in 1956 on Capitol Records....the B Side is "Gonna Back Up Baby"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Temptations "Get Ready" released on 7" in 1966 on Gordy Records....the B Side is "Fading Away"


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Temptations "Get Ready" released on 7" in 1966 on Gordy Records....the B Side is "Fading Away"
Click to expand...


I love that song!  

I also like this old song.


----------



## ChrisL

I like a lot of the old time girl bands.  They were great!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Temptations "Get Ready" released on 7" in 1966 on Gordy Records....the B Side is "Fading Away"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love that song!
> 
> I also like this old song.
Click to expand...


Oh yes The Ronettes, great stuff, you can't have enough of 1960s Girl Groups!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> I like a lot of the old time girl bands.  They were great!



I've randomly been posting 1960s Girl Group stuff, I had The Shangri-Las and Darlene Love about....10 pages back or something


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Elliott Smith "Pictures Of Me" from his album "Either/Or" released in 1997 on Kill Rock Star Records.




The title of the album "Either/Or" (in English) derives from the book of the same name "Enten-Eller" from the Danish philosopher Søren Kierkegaard, first published in 1843 under the pseudonym Victor Eremita, which is Latin for Victorious Hermit.

"Enten-Eller" received it's first translation into English in 1944.

It's a brilliant book that I recommend, here's a link:

Either/Or

*"Either/Or is the earliest of the major works of Søren Kierkegaard, one of the most startlingly original thinkers and writers of the nineteenth century, and the first which he wrote under a pseudonym, as he would for his greatest philosophical writings. Adopting the viewpoints of two distinct figures with radically different beliefs--the aesthetic young man of Part One, called simply 'A', and the ethical Judge Vilhelm of the second section--Kierkegaard reflects upon the search for a meaningful existence, contemplating subjects as diverse as Mozart, drama, boredom, and, in the famous Seducer's Diary, the cynical seduction and ultimate rejection of a young, beautiful woman. A masterpiece of duality, Either/Or is an exploration of the conflict between the aesthetic and the ethical--both meditating ironically and seductively upon Epicurean pleasures, and eloquently expounding the noble virtues of a morally upstanding life."*


Edited to add comment.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:"
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Imarhan "Imarhan" from the album "Imarhan" released on City Slang Records on April 29th, 2016.




Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of ours in Berlin:

City Slang Records


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Jimmy Reed "Hush Hush" released on 7" in 1960 on Vee-Jay Records....the B Side is "Going To The River Part 2"




Jimmy Reed "Aw Shucks, Hush Your Mouth" released on 7" in 1962 on Vee-Jay Records....the B Side is "Baby, What's Wrong"


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## hangover




----------



## froggy




----------



## Militants




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Sonic Youth "Kissability" from their album "Daydream Nation" released in 1988 on Blast First Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Dwight Pullen "Sunglasses After Dark" released on 7" in 1958 on Carlton Records....the B Side is "Teen Age Bug"


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight Pullen "Sunglasses After Dark" released on 7" in 1958 on Carlton Records....the B Side is "Teen Age Bug"
Click to expand...


And there are Sunglasses at Night!  Lol!  Crappy song though.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The next one is an instrumental but would be a shame not to include.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Christian Wolff "Summer (For String Quartet)" composed in 1961.

Recorded and performed by Societa Cameristica Italiana String Quartet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Robert Schumann "Op. 41, no. 3 in A major" (Second Movement: Assai agitato)

Composed in 1842 "Op. 41, Three String Quartets in A minor, F and A major", it's absolutely sumptuous and divine.

This is performed by The Manfred Quartet.




As well as being a prolific composer of the Romantic Era, Schumann was also a well-known music critic. The majority of his writings appeared in Die Neue Zeitschrift für Musik - The New Journal of Music - which he founded in 1834 and published by Schott Musik of Mainz, Schott still publish Die Neue Zeitschrift für Musik to this day.

Schott Musik is the oldest music publishing house in Europa, and the second oldest music publishing house in the world.

I've written articles and also written reviews for Die Neue Zeitschrift für Musik in my capacity as a Freelance.

Here is it's website:

journal

home


*"In 1834 the Neue Zeitschrift für Musik was founded by Robert Schumann. Since then, this magazine has dealt with the contemporary trends in music - issue by issue. Meanwhile the Neue Zeitschrift für Musik is read in over 40 countries all around the world.

Each issue deals with a special subject from the wide range of New Music: detailed and from many different points of view. Thus the issues are indispensable sources of information on major currents of the present even after years.

The Neue Zeitschrift für Musik is crossing borders: New Music is seen in relation to classical music, jazz, rock and independent. Furthermore the sections Weltmusik, Klangmomente, Crossover and Porträt present important phenomena in each issue - regardless of the main subject."
*
Edited to add comment.
*

*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Die Monitr Batss "Spread Yr Legs, Release The Bats" from their album "Youth Controllers" released in 2003 on Dim Mak Records.

Die Monitr Batss are from Olympia, Washington State.


----------



## Coyote

The late, great Warren Zevon...Carmelita


I hear Mariachi static on my radio
And the tubes they glow in the dark
And I'm there with her in Ensenada
And I'm here in Echo Park

Carmelita hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town

Well, I'm sittin' here playing solitaire
With my pearl-handled deck
The county won't give me no more methadone
They cut off your welfare check...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> The late, great Warren Zevon...Carmelita
> 
> 
> I hear Mariachi static on my radio
> And the tubes they glow in the dark
> And I'm there with her in Ensenada
> And I'm here in Echo Park
> 
> Carmelita hold me tighter
> I think I'm sinking down
> And I'm all strung out on heroin
> On the outskirts of town
> 
> Well, I'm sittin' here playing solitaire
> With my pearl-handled deck
> The county won't give me no more methadone
> They cut off your welfare check...



So, it's only taken like 26 pages for you to finally decide to post something in this thread....


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The late, great Warren Zevon...Carmelita
> 
> 
> I hear Mariachi static on my radio
> And the tubes they glow in the dark
> And I'm there with her in Ensenada
> And I'm here in Echo Park
> 
> Carmelita hold me tighter
> I think I'm sinking down
> And I'm all strung out on heroin
> On the outskirts of town
> 
> Well, I'm sittin' here playing solitaire
> With my pearl-handled deck
> The county won't give me no more methadone
> They cut off your welfare check...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's only taken like 26 pages for you to finally decide to post something in this thread....
Click to expand...


The music threads have always been my favorites but I usually post in the Juke Box, in honor of my dear friend Intense (an admin who is no longer here) - he introduced me to much fine music


----------



## Coyote

I love Russian music...hard to stand still with this one...Katyusha


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The late, great Warren Zevon...Carmelita
> 
> 
> I hear Mariachi static on my radio
> And the tubes they glow in the dark
> And I'm there with her in Ensenada
> And I'm here in Echo Park
> 
> Carmelita hold me tighter
> I think I'm sinking down
> And I'm all strung out on heroin
> On the outskirts of town
> 
> Well, I'm sittin' here playing solitaire
> With my pearl-handled deck
> The county won't give me no more methadone
> They cut off your welfare check...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's only taken like 26 pages for you to finally decide to post something in this thread....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The music threads have always been my favorites but I usually post in the Juke Box, in honor of my dear friend Intense (an admin who is no longer here) - he introduced me to much fine music
Click to expand...


That's the thread that's something like 2,000 pages long. It's good to see you also in this thread now


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Bălănescu Quartet "Aria" from their album "Maria T" released in 2005 on Mute Records. 

It's impossibly beautiful stuff.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Bearsuit "Hey Charlie, Hey Chuck" released on 7" in 2001 on Sickroom Gramophonic Collective Records....the B Sides are "Hovercar" and "Fears Of Moonpilot Ben"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Slint "Good Morning, Captain" from their album "Spiderland" released in 1991 on Touch and Go Records.

Along with Squirrel Bait, Slint the greatest band to come from Louisville, Kentucky.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



MC5 "I Want You Right Now" from their album "Kick Out The Jams" released in 1969 on Elektra Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Spacemen 3 "Revolution" from their album "Playing With Fire" released in 1989 on Fire Records.


----------



## Militants




----------



## Militants




----------



## Militants

My old friend mr Abdul against hard rock music. Like a negro he are. He is mulatto.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Gossip "Standing In The Way Of Control" released on 7" in 2006 on Kill Rock Star Records....the B Side is "Sick With It"

They refer to the band as The Gossip below, it's actually Gossip.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Militants said:


> My old friend mr Abdul against hard rock music. Like a negro he are. He is mulatto.



Huh?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Jefferson Airplane "The Ballad of You & Me & Pooneil" from their album "After Bathing At Baxter's" released in 1967 on RCA Victor Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


>




Sonny Boy Williamson II "Bring It On Home" released on 7" in 1966 on Checker Records....the B Side is "Down Child"

Checker Records was a subsidiary of Chess Records.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork




----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Wanda Jackson "Funnel Of Love" released on 7" in 1961 on Capitol Records, this is the B Side....the A Side is "Right Or Wrong"

The below says 1960, which is incorrect, it was released in 1961.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Charlie Boyer and The Voyeurs "Be Glamorous" released on 7" in 2013 on Heavenly Recordings....the B Side is "It's My Wish"




Charlie Boyer and The Voyeurs are from London. Heavenly Recordings is a legendary label and 100% Independent, and run by some friends of ours.

Heavenly Recordings


----------



## Weatherman2020

I've met her a few times, very nice gal.


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Franz Liszt "Élégie No. 2, S.197, S. 131bis" composed by Liszt in 1877.

Franz Liszt wrote two arrangements for "Élégie No. 2, S.197", "S. 131" is for piano and cello and "S. 131bis" is for piano and violin.

This performance is from Constantino Catena on piano and Mauro Tortorelli on violin.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Ronettes "Baby, I Love You" released on 7" in 1963 on Philles Records....the B Side is "Miss Joan & Mr. Sam"


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed

How 'bout some a capella?


Short but sweet.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Skull Pilot

I put my library on shuffle and this just came up


----------



## Bonzi

I love this one.....


----------



## Skull Pilot

Bonzi said:


> I love this one.....


I always loved Amy Mann's voice


----------



## Muhammed

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franz Liszt "Élégie No. 2, S.197, S. 131bis" composed by Liszt in 1877.
> 
> Franz Liszt wrote two arrangements for "Élégie No. 2, S.197", "S. 131" is for piano and cello and "S. 131bis" is for piano and violin.
> 
> This performance is from Constantino Catena on piano and Mauro Tortorelli on violin.
Click to expand...

That is some really crappy music.


----------



## Bonzi

There are a few classics I like, but, very few.... mostly because of Fantasia or the music course I took in college where I discovered Wagner's Tristan & Isolde


----------



## Bonzi

gives me chills, is the most beautiful music I have ever heard.....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Black Sabbath "The Wizard" from their album "Black Sabbath" released in 1970 on Vertigo Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bonzi said:


> There are a few classics I like, but, very few.... mostly because of Fantasia or the music course I took in college where I discovered Wagner's Tristan & Isolde



Being Germanic, I'm deeply emotionally attached to Richard Wagner, he composed music from our collective Germanic souls, as such it's impossible to sum up in mere words what his music means to us.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Muhammed said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franz Liszt "Élégie No. 2, S.197, S. 131bis" composed by Liszt in 1877.
> 
> Franz Liszt wrote two arrangements for "Élégie No. 2, S.197", "S. 131" is for piano and cello and "S. 131bis" is for piano and violin.
> 
> This performance is from Constantino Catena on piano and Mauro Tortorelli on violin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is some really crappy music.
Click to expand...


That is Franz Liszt you idiot.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Johannes Brahms "Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77, III. Allegro giocoso, ma non troppo vivace – Poco più presto (D major)"

This is Johannes Brahms only Violin Concerto, he composed it in 1878 and dedicated it to his friend Josef Joachim, who was a great Hungarian conductor, composer and one of the most important violinists of the 19th Century.



The première of "Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77" was held in Leipzig on January 1st, 1879 and was conducted by Josef Joachim....the more significant première was held in Vienna and was jointly conducted by Hans Guido Freiherr von Bülow and Josef Hellmesberger Sr.

Hans Guido Freiherr von Bülow, was Franz Liszt's Son-in-Law, he married Cosima Liszt in 1857 (Cosima divorced him in 1870 and married Richard Wagner), he was certainly the most important conductor of the 19th Century, along with Ludwig II, he was instrumental in putting Richard Wagner and his music on the map.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

An episode of "The First 48."


----------



## Weatherman2020

Some local boys.


----------



## MaryL

"Shouldn't have took more than you gave", Dave Mason.  Reminds me of the whole Watergate Vietnam era.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork




----------



## Coyote

Uriah Heep...Lady in Black


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork




----------



## ChrisL

PRINCE- When doves cry


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## 1stRambo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Yo Sweetness? Something relaxing!


"GTP"


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Aretha Franklin "Chain Of Fools" released on 7" in 1967 on Atlantic Records....the B Side is "Prove It"

"Chain Of Fools" is also on her album "Lady Soul", released in 1968 on Atlantic Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Belle & Sebastian "Dog On Wheels" from the EP "Dog On Wheels" released on 12" in 1997 on Jeepster Recordings....the other tracks are "The State I Am In", "String Bean Jean" and "Belle & Sebastian"


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## james bond

I remember listening to Prince's Lil Red Corvette and cruising in my own 1983 Lil Red Corvette.  My video got taken down and you can't play Prince's music to your video.  What an a-hole thing to do to his fans.  Oh well.  Here's an idea of what I'm talking about.


>>Turn the audio off.<<


>>Turn audio on and play in the background.<<


----------



## ChrisL

james bond said:


> I remember listening to Prince's Lil Red Corvette and cruising in my own 1983 Lil Red Corvette.  My video got taken down and you can't play Prince's music to your video.  What an a-hole thing to do to his fans.  Oh well.  Here's an idea of what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> >>Turn the audio off.<<
> 
> 
> >>Turn audio on and play in the background.<<



You can still get his videos, just not on Youtube.  



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## james bond

Fire and Rain by James Taylor


----------



## james bond

I Can't Drive 55 - Sammy Hagar


----------



## ChrisL

I hated Van Halen with Sammy Hagar.  Lol.  *thumbs down*


----------



## Bonzi

What I'm listening to now I just posted in the Prince thread by Mudwhistle... before that, it was:


----------



## james bond

ChrisL said:


> I hated Van Halen with Sammy Hagar.  Lol.  *thumbs down*



You mean Van Hagar?  Sammy is very polarizing.  I once did the Bay to Breakers carrying a boom box to help keep the pace and rhythm.  It had running music on it.  Even at full volume it wasn't very loud due to the crowd size.  However, a few people ran by complaining of the music when Sammy was singing with his band.  They said to turn it down in a snarky tone.  Most of the people liked the music.  Locals there like Sammy.

This song has the Van Halen sound even with Sammy.


This one could be a mixture.


This one is Sammy.



Do you know Sammy Hagar?


----------



## ChrisL

james bond said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hated Van Halen with Sammy Hagar.  Lol.  *thumbs down*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Van Hagar?  Sammy is very polarizing.  I once did the Bay to Breakers carrying a boom box to help keep the pace and rhythm.  It had running music on it.  Even at full volume it wasn't very loud due to the crowd size.  However, a few people ran by complaining of the music when Sammy was singing with his band.  They said to turn it down in a snarky tone.  Most of the people liked the music.  Locals there like Sammy.
> 
> This song has the Van Halen sound even with Sammy.
> 
> 
> This one could be a mixture.
> 
> 
> This one is Sammy.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know Sammy Hagar?
Click to expand...


I'm not a Sammy Hagar fan.  Lol.    No offense.


----------



## basquebromance

Stromae - Ta Fete


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

basquebromance said:


> Stromae - Ta Fete



Where is it? I'm not getting the video.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Bonzi

only because it was on a commercial.  I'm trying to figure out what to add to my Youtube play list:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Fall "Totally Wired" released on 7" in 1980 on Rough Trade Records....the B Side is "Putta Block"

The Fall are my favourite band EVAH....they released album number 30 in 2015.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Clinic "Cement Mixer" released on 7" in 1998 on Aladdin's Cave of Golf Records....the B Sides are "Kimberley" and "Voot"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Buffalo Springfield "Mr. Soul" from their album "Buffalo Springfield Again" released in 1967 on ATCO Records.


Edited for spelling error.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

The one and only song I like by Sammy Hagar  (also a hilarious video!)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Sleater-Kinney "Ironclad" from the album "All Hands On The Bad One" released in 2000 on Kill Rock Star Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Little Walter "My Babe" released on 7" in 1955 on Checker Records....the B Side is "Thunder Bird"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Little Richard "Ooh! My Soul" released on 7" in 1958 on Speciality Records....the B Side is "True Fine Mama"

This is very much one of Little Richard's most raucous songs, the band spends nearly the entire song trying to catch up with him....he's hyper and out of control from the beginning


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Morrissey "The Last of The Famous International Playboys" released on 7" in 1989 on His Master's Voice Records....the B Side is "Lucky Lisp"

The song name checks The Kray Twins, Ronnie and Reggie, notorious 1960s East End London Gangsters:

Kray twins - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Professor Alex Bradford & The Bradford Specials "Too Close To Heaven" released on 10" in 1953 on Speciality Records....the B Side is "I Don't Care What The World May Do"


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Weatherman2020

I could write a movie from this one song.
Blessed to get to go to the dress rehearsal for their PBS Great Performances show a couple of years ago.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi

I love this song - it's my new favorite song to listen to.....


*I'm and imaging
a dark lit place, your place or mine
I'm not paralyzed, but I seem to be struck by you
I want to make you move
because you're standing still 
and if your body matches what your eyes can do
you'll probably move right through me on my way to you*


----------



## Coyote

A great song by two performers: My Back Pages

Bob Dylan



The Byrds


----------



## Coyote

Eric Clapton - Let it Rain


----------



## Coyote

Can't Find My Way Back Home....

first, by Blind Faith in 1969




and in 2007- Steve Winwood and Eric Clapton (both formerly of Blind Faith)


----------



## Coyote

Layla....



It has one of my favorite instrumentals


----------



## Coyote

Lola...


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Weatherman2020

Coyote said:


> A great song by two performers: My Back Pages
> 
> Bob Dylan
> 
> 
> 
> The Byrds


Was on a flight to NY with the Byrds many moons ago, seemed like nice guys.  Simply brilliant taking the words of King Solomon and putting them to music.


----------



## Bonzi

lyrics from another song of their's I like:

*The days go by and you wish you were a different guy,
Different friends and a new set of clothes.
You make alterations and affect a new pose,
A new house, a new car, a new job, a new nose.
But it's superficial and it's only skin deep,
Because the voices in your head keep shouting in your sleep.
Get back, get back.
*


----------



## Coyote

Weatherman2020 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> A great song by two performers: My Back Pages
> 
> Bob Dylan
> 
> 
> 
> The Byrds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was on a flight to NY with the Byrds many moons ago, seemed like nice guys.  Simply brilliant taking the words of King Solomon and putting them to music.
Click to expand...


That is so cool!  Wish I could have met some of these guys - love the Byrds


----------



## Bonzi

I am my own parasite
I don't need a host to live


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Ronnie Hawkins and The Hawks "Who Do You Love" released on 7" in 1963 on Roulette Records....the B Side is "Bo Diddley"....Ronnie Hawkins backing band The Hawks, the 1957-1964 line-up later in 1964 changed their name to The Band and then became Bob Dylan's backing band.

"Who Do You Love" is a complete gem, it's also wonderfully raucous.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Coyote

Will Ye Go Lassie Go?


----------



## Coyote

High Kings - Green Fields of France

again, the pointless slaughter of WW2 


Oh how do you do, young Willy McBride
Do you mind if I sit here down by your graveside
And rest for a while in the warm summer sun?
I've been walking all day, and I'm nearly done.
And I see by your gravestone you were only nineteen
When you joined the great fallen in 1916.
Well I hope you died quick and I hope you died clean.
Or Willy McBride, was is it slow and obscene?


----------



## Coyote

The High Kings - the Parting Glass


----------



## Coyote

What better national anthem could be then this?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> What better national anthem could be then this?



You're having a Scottish moment huh? It's the sporran and kilts isn't it?


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy

Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days:


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The House Of Love "Marble" from the album "A Spy In The House Of Love" released in 1990 on Fontana Records.

Also the title of the Anaïs Nin novel which she wrote in 1954 and is pictured on the above albums front cover.

A Spy in the House of Love - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

Santana - Hold On:


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I used to like these guys.  I don't think they've had much success with their newer stuff though.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy

Hinder - All American Nightmare:


----------



## froggy

Move Your Body - My Darkest Days:


----------



## MaryL

Cocteau Twins. _Pur_.


----------



## froggy

Shinedown - Diamond Eyes (Boom-Lay Boom-Lay Boom)…:


----------



## froggy

Three Days Grace - Misery Loves My Company:


----------



## froggy

Hank Williams - Your Cheatin` Heart w added bass …:


----------



## Coyote

For froggy...


----------



## froggy

I'M SO LONESOME I COULD CRY (1949) by Hank Willia…:


----------



## Coyote

Townes van Zandt...Our Mother the Mountain


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> Townes van Zandt...Our Mother the Mountain


How you doing girl


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Townes van Zandt...Our Mother the Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you doing girl
Click to expand...


I'm happy seeing you posting music so I'm doing just fine


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Townes van Zandt...Our Mother the Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you doing girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm happy seeing you posting music so I'm doing just fine
Click to expand...

You are just the sweetest


----------



## Coyote

This is one of the most evocative and heartrending versions of 500 miles I've ever heard...Eric and Leon Bibb express the sorrow, pain and loss of a peoples who have lost their homelands.

Shusha  I am curious, do you like music?  Does this describe the Jewish longing for Israel?


----------



## Coyote

Another beautiful bit by Eric and Leon Bibb...love their voices


----------



## froggy

REO Speedwagon - Roll with the Changes: 
I'm guessing I was somewhere in the crowd.


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> REO Speedwagon - Roll with the Changes:
> I'm guessing I was somewhere in the crowd.



That must have been a cool concert...I'm trying to remember concerts I've been too - I have seen Neil Diamond, Gordan Lightfoot, Arlo Guthrie and Pete Seeger...but not any rock concerts, I always liked smaller venues


----------



## froggy

R.E.O Speedwagon - (Golden Country)  Check it out…:


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> REO Speedwagon - Roll with the Changes:
> I'm guessing I was somewhere in the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been a cool concert...I'm trying to remember concerts I've been too - I have seen Neil Diamond, Gordan Lightfoot, Arlo Guthrie and Pete Seeger...but not any rock concerts, I always liked smaller venues
Click to expand...

I've been to too many to count the seventies were good concert days.


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> REO Speedwagon - Roll with the Changes:
> I'm guessing I was somewhere in the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been a cool concert...I'm trying to remember concerts I've been too - I have seen Neil Diamond, Gordan Lightfoot, Arlo Guthrie and Pete Seeger...but not any rock concerts, I always liked smaller venues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to too many to count the seventies were good concert days.
Click to expand...


I would like to have seen Eric Clapton...or....Blind Faith (but I was too young I think)...and the Byrds!


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> REO Speedwagon - Roll with the Changes:
> I'm guessing I was somewhere in the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been a cool concert...I'm trying to remember concerts I've been too - I have seen Neil Diamond, Gordan Lightfoot, Arlo Guthrie and Pete Seeger...but not any rock concerts, I always liked smaller venues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to too many to count the seventies were good concert days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to have seen Eric Clapton...or....Blind Faith (but I was too young I think)...and the Byrds!
Click to expand...

All greats.


----------



## Coyote

Eric and Leon Bibb - Sylvie


----------



## froggy

froggy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> REO Speedwagon - Roll with the Changes:
> I'm guessing I was somewhere in the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been a cool concert...I'm trying to remember concerts I've been too - I have seen Neil Diamond, Gordan Lightfoot, Arlo Guthrie and Pete Seeger...but not any rock concerts, I always liked smaller venues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to too many to count the seventies were good concert days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to have seen Eric Clapton...or....Blind Faith (but I was too young I think)...and the Byrds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All greats.
Click to expand...

Kiss, The Greatful Dead, Bad Company


----------



## froggy

38 Special - Caught Up In You:


----------



## froggy

Eric Clapton - Hello Old Friend (1976): 
For you Coyote


----------



## froggy

Eric Clapton - Please be with me, Gypsy (with Lyr…:


----------



## froggy

Eric Clapton - 7 - Before you Accuse me - Live Ja…:


----------



## froggy

Eric Clapton - Bell Bottom Blues (Live Video Vers…:


----------



## froggy

Steely Dan Dirty Work 1972:


----------



## froggy

"Pancho and Lefty" - Willie Nelson and Merle Hagg…:


----------



## Coyote

Ever heard of Daniel Lanois?  French Canadian - love his stuff (first heard it on a Northern Exposure episode)


_Oh, oh, deep water
Black and cold like the night
I stand with arms wide open
I've run a twisted line
I'm a stranger in the eyes of the Maker_
_I could not see
For the fog in my eyes
I could not feel
For the fear in my life_
_And from across the great divide
In the distance I saw a light
Of John Baptist
Walking to me with the Maker_
_My body, my body is bent
And broken by long and dangerous sleep
I can't work the fields of Abraham
And turn my head away
I'm not a stranger in the hands of the Maker_
_Brother John, have you seen
The homeless daughters
Standing here with broken wings_
_I have seen the flaming swords
There over East of Eden
Burning in the eyes of the Maker
Burning in the eyes of the Maker
Burning in the eyes of the Maker
Oh, river rise from your sleep_


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Weatherman2020

Coyote said:


> High Kings - Green Fields of France
> 
> again, the pointless slaughter of WW2
> 
> 
> Oh how do you do, young Willy McBride
> Do you mind if I sit here down by your graveside
> And rest for a while in the warm summer sun?
> I've been walking all day, and I'm nearly done.
> And I see by your gravestone you were only nineteen
> When you joined the great fallen in 1916.
> Well I hope you died quick and I hope you died clean.
> Or Willy McBride, was is it slow and obscene?


You mean WW1.


----------



## Coyote

Weatherman2020 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> High Kings - Green Fields of France
> 
> again, the pointless slaughter of WW2
> 
> 
> Oh how do you do, young Willy McBride
> Do you mind if I sit here down by your graveside
> And rest for a while in the warm summer sun?
> I've been walking all day, and I'm nearly done.
> And I see by your gravestone you were only nineteen
> When you joined the great fallen in 1916.
> Well I hope you died quick and I hope you died clean.
> Or Willy McBride, was is it slow and obscene?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean WW1.
Click to expand...


Yes WW1 - utterly pointless.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> High Kings - Green Fields of France
> 
> again, the pointless slaughter of WW2
> 
> 
> Oh how do you do, young Willy McBride
> Do you mind if I sit here down by your graveside
> And rest for a while in the warm summer sun?
> I've been walking all day, and I'm nearly done.
> And I see by your gravestone you were only nineteen
> When you joined the great fallen in 1916.
> Well I hope you died quick and I hope you died clean.
> Or Willy McBride, was is it slow and obscene?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean WW1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes WW1 - utterly pointless.
Click to expand...

Europeans mocked the American military during the Civil War because of the carnage.  But it was at that time of history when the range of rifles jumped from a hundred feet to a thousand feet with rifling.  Tactics just had not caught up yet.  50 years later Europe makes the Civil War look like a picnic.


----------



## Coyote

Weatherman2020 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> High Kings - Green Fields of France
> 
> again, the pointless slaughter of WW2
> 
> 
> Oh how do you do, young Willy McBride
> Do you mind if I sit here down by your graveside
> And rest for a while in the warm summer sun?
> I've been walking all day, and I'm nearly done.
> And I see by your gravestone you were only nineteen
> When you joined the great fallen in 1916.
> Well I hope you died quick and I hope you died clean.
> Or Willy McBride, was is it slow and obscene?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean WW1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes WW1 - utterly pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans mocked the American military during the Civil War because of the carnage.  But it was at that time of history when the range of rifles jumped from a hundred feet to a thousand feet with rifling.  Tactics just had not caught up yet.  50 years later Europe makes the Civil War look like a picnic.
Click to expand...


Wasn't WW1 the first for many things - a change from traditional warfare to trench warfare, gas warfare?  The last veterans have died - but it still is a haunting war.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Weatherman2020

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> High Kings - Green Fields of France
> 
> again, the pointless slaughter of WW2
> 
> 
> Oh how do you do, young Willy McBride
> Do you mind if I sit here down by your graveside
> And rest for a while in the warm summer sun?
> I've been walking all day, and I'm nearly done.
> And I see by your gravestone you were only nineteen
> When you joined the great fallen in 1916.
> Well I hope you died quick and I hope you died clean.
> Or Willy McBride, was is it slow and obscene?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean WW1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes WW1 - utterly pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans mocked the American military during the Civil War because of the carnage.  But it was at that time of history when the range of rifles jumped from a hundred feet to a thousand feet with rifling.  Tactics just had not caught up yet.  50 years later Europe makes the Civil War look like a picnic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't WW1 the first for many things - a change from traditional warfare to trench warfare, gas warfare?  The last veterans have died - but it still is a haunting war.
Click to expand...

WW1 was when war became fully mechanized.  All throughout history you had standoff weapons, but it always got down into hand to hand combat.  Eventually the combatants ran out of energy and someone was victorious and the killing stopped.  With mechanized warfare you just kill and kill with no end.


----------



## Coyote

This is my favorite song about WW1...but also, the one that always makes me cry listening to it...


----------



## Coyote

Weatherman2020 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> High Kings - Green Fields of France
> 
> again, the pointless slaughter of WW2
> 
> 
> Oh how do you do, young Willy McBride
> Do you mind if I sit here down by your graveside
> And rest for a while in the warm summer sun?
> I've been walking all day, and I'm nearly done.
> And I see by your gravestone you were only nineteen
> When you joined the great fallen in 1916.
> Well I hope you died quick and I hope you died clean.
> Or Willy McBride, was is it slow and obscene?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean WW1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes WW1 - utterly pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans mocked the American military during the Civil War because of the carnage.  But it was at that time of history when the range of rifles jumped from a hundred feet to a thousand feet with rifling.  Tactics just had not caught up yet.  50 years later Europe makes the Civil War look like a picnic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't WW1 the first for many things - a change from traditional warfare to trench warfare, gas warfare?  The last veterans have died - but it still is a haunting war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WW1 was when war became fully mechanized.  All throughout history you had standoff weapons, but it always got down into hand to hand combat.  Eventually the combatants ran out of energy and someone was victorious and the killing stopped.  With mechanized warfare you just kill and kill with no end.
Click to expand...



I think it's also the first war with a lot of photographic coverage too isn't it?  There are so many photos.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean WW1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes WW1 - utterly pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans mocked the American military during the Civil War because of the carnage.  But it was at that time of history when the range of rifles jumped from a hundred feet to a thousand feet with rifling.  Tactics just had not caught up yet.  50 years later Europe makes the Civil War look like a picnic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't WW1 the first for many things - a change from traditional warfare to trench warfare, gas warfare?  The last veterans have died - but it still is a haunting war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WW1 was when war became fully mechanized.  All throughout history you had standoff weapons, but it always got down into hand to hand combat.  Eventually the combatants ran out of energy and someone was victorious and the killing stopped.  With mechanized warfare you just kill and kill with no end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's also the first war with a lot of photographic coverage too isn't it?  There are so many photos.
Click to expand...

American Civil War had a lot.  Photographic history is another interesting topic.  Really not a lot in WW1&2 considering cameras were easily accessible. D Day had one photographer and his shots were destroyed when the negatives were processed too quickly.  John Glenn had to buy his own camera at a liquor store for his historic flight.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Coyote said:


> This is my favorite song about WW1...but also, the one that always makes me cry listening to it...


On a happy note.  There is a well done movie on this too.

Christmas truce - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> High Kings - Green Fields of France
> 
> again, the pointless slaughter of WW2
> 
> 
> Oh how do you do, young Willy McBride
> Do you mind if I sit here down by your graveside
> And rest for a while in the warm summer sun?
> I've been walking all day, and I'm nearly done.
> And I see by your gravestone you were only nineteen
> When you joined the great fallen in 1916.
> Well I hope you died quick and I hope you died clean.
> Or Willy McBride, was is it slow and obscene?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean WW1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes WW1 - utterly pointless.
Click to expand...

all because someone assassined Franz Ferdinandi


----------



## MaryL

John Prine's "Souvenirs". All the snow has turned to water, Christmas day has come and gone...


----------



## froggy

Elton John - Teacher I Need You (Don't Shoot 2 of…:


----------



## Coyote

Joe Ely - Row of Dominos


_Don't let your past drive you under_
_You know how a memory comes and goes_
_Well the years rolled away just like thunder_
_Where they fell like a row of dominoes_
_They fell like a row of dominoes_


----------



## Coyote

Townes van Zandt - The Rake


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

Crosby Stills  Nash - Southern Cross:


----------



## froggy

Ol' '55 - Eagles.: 


How about this one Coyote


----------



## froggy

The Beatles--In My Life [ official music video]:


----------



## froggy

Someone Like You - Van Morrison.wmv:


----------



## froggy

Van Morrison - Moondance:


----------



## froggy

Cheap Trick - The Flame:


----------



## froggy

Bad English - When I See You Smile:


----------



## froggy

Bad Company - If You Needed Somebody (Video):


----------



## froggy

IRON BUTTERFLY - IN A GADDA DA VIDA - 1968 (ORIGI…:


----------



## froggy

Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat:


----------



## froggy

You Can Do Magic - America (Lyrics) HQ:


----------



## froggy

Eric Clapton - Layla:


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge over troubled water (w…:


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Pogo

Neil Innes -- _Blue Suede Schubert_

​


----------



## Pogo

This is so cool.....

The Bird and the Bee--- _You're a Cad_

​


----------



## Pogo

froggy said:


> Eric Clapton - Layla:



​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Clapton - Layla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Wow!  That's cool!  What kind of instruments are those??


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Clapton - Layla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That's cool!  What kind of instruments are those??
Click to expand...

She's good.


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Clapton - Layla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That's cool!  What kind of instruments are those??
Click to expand...


It's a Guzheng


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Clapton - Layla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That's cool!  What kind of instruments are those??
Click to expand...


It's called a gayageum --- Korean version of the Chinese gu zheng.  Has higher frets than the gu zheng but like the Chinese instrument the frets are all movable so you can tune to whatever key you need.  That's why she's using two -- one tuned to Cm for the repeating chorus, the other to D for the "middle 8".

Luna's so cool.  Check out her blues riff here, especially around the 1:00 mark.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​And here's one I just discovered, hadn't seen it before --- doing Jimi Hendrix although it says Stevie Ray Vaughn --- this is just .... wrong  

​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Clapton - Layla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That's cool!  What kind of instruments are those??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called a gayageum --- Korean version of the Chinese gu zheng.  Has higher frets than the gu zheng but like the Chinese instrument the frets are all movable so you can tune to whatever key you need.  That's why she's using two -- one tuned to Cm for the repeating chorus, the other to D for the "middle 8".
> 
> Luna's so cool.  Check out her blues riff here, especially around the 1:00 mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Wow!  That is so cool.  She's really talented.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Clapton - Layla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That's cool!  What kind of instruments are those??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called a gayageum --- Korean version of the Chinese gu zheng.  Has higher frets than the gu zheng but like the Chinese instrument the frets are all movable so you can tune to whatever key you need.  That's why she's using two -- one tuned to Cm for the repeating chorus, the other to D for the "middle 8".
> 
> Luna's so cool.  Check out her blues riff here, especially around the 1:00 mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That is so cool.  She's really talented.
Click to expand...


But she doesn't try to do too much, y'know?  Stays with easy stuff like.... oh, Eric Clapton... David Gilmour.... Jimi Hendrix... you know, amateurs.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Clapton - Layla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That's cool!  What kind of instruments are those??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called a gayageum --- Korean version of the Chinese gu zheng.  Has higher frets than the gu zheng but like the Chinese instrument the frets are all movable so you can tune to whatever key you need.  That's why she's using two -- one tuned to Cm for the repeating chorus, the other to D for the "middle 8".
> 
> Luna's so cool.  Check out her blues riff here, especially around the 1:00 mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That is so cool.  She's really talented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But she doesn't try to do too much, y'know?  Stays with easy stuff like.... oh, Eric Clapton... David Gilmour.... Jimi Hendrix... you know, amateurs.
Click to expand...


It's pretty awesome to see a young girl like that getting into the "greats" and doing it well.


----------



## froggy

David Lee Roth - Just A Gigolo / I Ain't Got Nobo…:


----------



## froggy

Smile - April Lady (HD):


----------



## froggy

Lyrics~Deep Purple-Nino Tempo & April Stevens:


----------



## froggy

Simon & Garfunkel - April Come She Will:


----------



## froggy

Ray Stevens - The Pirate Song:


----------



## froggy

Eagles - Dirty Laundry 1080p LIVE [R.I.P. Glenn]:


----------



## froggy

Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep ( Lol ):


----------



## froggy

Amie Miriello - I Came Around:


----------



## froggy

Eddie Rabbit   "Driving My Life Away":


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Elastica "Stutter" released on 10" in 1993 on Deceptive Records....the B Side's are "Rockunroll", "2:1" and "Annie"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


> Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep ( Lol ):



*"Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep"
*
Off Topic and uh-oh too much information


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Cecil Gant "Nashville Jumps" released on 10" in 1946 on Bullet Records....the B Side is "Loose As A Goose"


I'm getting completely obsessive now, posting pictures of 10" A Sides and B Sides....I LOVE 10" records, beautiful things, the aroma of Shellac is very special....okay, I better stop now about this fetish and calm down, or I might begin commenting about my fetish with ears


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## boedicca




----------



## numan

'
"Sunday Baroque" from the CBC.
.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

The One I Love Lyrics - R.E.M:


----------



## froggy

R.E.M. - Losing my religion (lyrics):


----------



## froggy

Taking Care of Business Lyrics on Screen:


----------



## froggy

Medium Patricia Arquette - I Will Survive:


----------



## froggy

Abba - Mamma Mia:


----------



## froggy

ABBA - The Winner Takes It All (1980) HD 0815007:


----------



## froggy

Laura Branigan - Gloria:


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## froggy

Montrose - Rock Candy:


----------



## froggy

Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper (1976)…:


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## froggy

Sure As I'm Sittin Here (1974) - Three Dog Night:


----------



## froggy

Next Time I Fall In Love, Peter Cetera & Amy Grant:


----------



## Coyote

I love this song, but best by John McDermott - what a glorious song!!!!!


_Hot as a burning ember,
Flaming in bleak December
Burning within the hearts
Of clansmen afar!
Calling to home and fire,
Calling the sweet desire,
Shining a light that beckons from every star!_


Like the mountains of West Virginia, I think there is something in the highlands of Scotland that call to the heart to return.


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> I love this song, but best by John McDermott - what a glorious song!!!!!
> 
> 
> _Hot as a burning ember,
> Flaming in bleak December
> Burning within the hearts
> Of clansmen afar!
> Calling to home and fire,
> Calling the sweet desire,
> Shining a light that beckons from every star!_
> 
> 
> Like the mountains of West Virginia, I think there is something in the highlands of Scotland that call to the heart to return.


The Scottish accent. Hey girl what's up.


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this song, but best by John McDermott - what a glorious song!!!!!
> 
> 
> _Hot as a burning ember,
> Flaming in bleak December
> Burning within the hearts
> Of clansmen afar!
> Calling to home and fire,
> Calling the sweet desire,
> Shining a light that beckons from every star!_
> 
> 
> Like the mountains of West Virginia, I think there is something in the highlands of Scotland that call to the heart to return.
> 
> 
> 
> The Scottish accent. Hey girl what's up.
Click to expand...


I love the Scottish accent...you got one Froggy?


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this song, but best by John McDermott - what a glorious song!!!!!
> 
> 
> _Hot as a burning ember,
> Flaming in bleak December
> Burning within the hearts
> Of clansmen afar!
> Calling to home and fire,
> Calling the sweet desire,
> Shining a light that beckons from every star!_
> 
> 
> Like the mountains of West Virginia, I think there is something in the highlands of Scotland that call to the heart to return.
> 
> 
> 
> The Scottish accent. Hey girl what's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the Scottish accent...you got one Froggy?
Click to expand...

Cherokee, Irish, and Swiss.


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this song, but best by John McDermott - what a glorious song!!!!!
> 
> 
> _Hot as a burning ember,
> Flaming in bleak December
> Burning within the hearts
> Of clansmen afar!
> Calling to home and fire,
> Calling the sweet desire,
> Shining a light that beckons from every star!_
> 
> 
> Like the mountains of West Virginia, I think there is something in the highlands of Scotland that call to the heart to return.
> 
> 
> 
> The Scottish accent. Hey girl what's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the Scottish accent...you got one Froggy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cherokee, Irish, and Swiss.
Click to expand...


Cool combo Froggy....Welsh and Danish and Norwegian here 

Here's one for you....Ready for the Storm...for all souls strengthened in adversity 


The waves crash in and the tide tide pulls out
It's an angry sea but there is no doubt
That the lighthouse will keep shining out
To warn the lonely sailor
And the lightning strikes and the wind cuts cold
Through the sailor's bones to the sailor's soul
Till there's nothing left that he can hold
Except the rolling ocean

But I am ready for the storm, yes sir ready
I am ready for the storm, I'm ready for the storm

Oh give me mercy for my dreams
Cause every confrontation
Seems to tell me what it really means
To be this lonely sailor
But when the sky begins to clear
And the sun it melts away my fear
I'll cry a silent weary tear
For those that need to love me

Distance it is no real friend
And time will take its time
And you will find that in the end
It brings you me, the lonely sailor
And when you take me by your side
You love me warm, you love me
And I should have realized
I had no reason to be frightened


----------



## Coyote

Dougie Maclean and Kathy Mattea - Turning Away


In darkness we do what we can
In daylight we're oblivion
Our hearts so raw and clear
Are turning away, turning away from here


----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this song, but best by John McDermott - what a glorious song!!!!!
> 
> 
> _Hot as a burning ember,
> Flaming in bleak December
> Burning within the hearts
> Of clansmen afar!
> Calling to home and fire,
> Calling the sweet desire,
> Shining a light that beckons from every star!_
> 
> 
> Like the mountains of West Virginia, I think there is something in the highlands of Scotland that call to the heart to return.
> 
> 
> 
> The Scottish accent. Hey girl what's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the Scottish accent...you got one Froggy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cherokee, Irish, and Swiss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool combo Froggy....Welsh and Danish and Norwegian here
> 
> Here's one for you....Ready for the Storm...for all souls strengthened in adversity
> 
> 
> The waves crash in and the tide tide pulls out
> It's an angry sea but there is no doubt
> That the lighthouse will keep shining out
> To warn the lonely sailor
> And the lightning strikes and the wind cuts cold
> Through the sailor's bones to the sailor's soul
> Till there's nothing left that he can hold
> Except the rolling ocean
> 
> But I am ready for the storm, yes sir ready
> I am ready for the storm, I'm ready for the storm
> 
> Oh give me mercy for my dreams
> Cause every confrontation
> Seems to tell me what it really means
> To be this lonely sailor
> But when the sky begins to clear
> And the sun it melts away my fear
> I'll cry a silent weary tear
> For those that need to love me
> 
> Distance it is no real friend
> And time will take its time
> And you will find that in the end
> It brings you me, the lonely sailor
> And when you take me by your side
> You love me warm, you love me
> And I should have realized
> I had no reason to be frightened
Click to expand...

Good mixture Coyote


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## OZman

Browsing YouTube for the great voices of the world.


----------



## froggy

I'd Love To Change The World - Ten Years After:


----------



## Bonzi

.... but I don't know what to do....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

Rick Nelson Garden Party 1985:


----------



## Bonzi

.... you can't please everyone so you have to please yourself....


----------



## froggy

Bonzi said:


> .... but I don't know what to do....





Bonzi said:


>


Sing it johnny


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

froggy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... but I don't know what to do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sing it johnny
Click to expand...


I love his voice.  It makes me melt....


----------



## froggy

Love the One You're With:


----------



## froggy

Bonzi said:


>


Great minds think alike.lol


----------



## froggy

Cher Gypsies Tramps And Theives Lyrics:


----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Pogo

Happy belated 66th birthday to Stevie Wonder --- who is a freaking genius

​


----------



## Pogo

Sergio Mendes -- _What is This_

​


----------



## Pogo

Paula Morelenbaum - _Telecoteco_

​CrusaderFrank


----------



## Bonzi

My favorite Stevie Wonder song


----------



## Bonzi

Most don't like it, but this is my 2nd favorite:


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## froggy

The Isley Brothers - It's Your Thing:


----------



## ChrisL

I like Superstition by Stevie Wonder.


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> .... but I don't know what to do....



?  This one forgot to bring music.  No worries, here it is.

​


----------



## froggy

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... but I don't know what to do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?  This one forgot to bring music.  No worries, here it is.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

That's funny, I think she was replying to that song. Lol


----------



## Bonzi

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... but I don't know what to do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?  This one forgot to bring music.  No worries, here it is.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I think it was on the previous page posted by someone else...


----------



## froggy

Rod Stewart   Infatuation:


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... but I don't know what to do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?  This one forgot to bring music.  No worries, here it is.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was on the previous page posted by someone else...
Click to expand...


Not to worry.  I saw only a lyric and provided a video to go with it.  I defended your honour.  Damn chivalrous of me.  

Back to our regularly disheveled program....
Savoy Brown - _Hellbound Train_


​


----------



## Weatherman2020

With Memorial Day coming up.


----------



## froggy

IRON BUTTERFLY - IN A GADDA DA VIDA - 1968 (ORIGI…:


----------



## froggy

David Bowie - Cat People (Putting Out Fire) Music…:


----------



## froggy

Sister Hazel  All for you:


----------



## froggy

Andrea True Connection ~ More, More, More:


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Pogo

Beltaine - _Rockhill _..... Celtícia from Poland

​


----------



## froggy

Goodnight Sweetheart (Goodnite) - A Cappella Barb…:


----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## froggy

genesis- no reply at all (live):


----------



## froggy

Lucy In The Sky With Diwiththis araoke The Beatles…: 
Do you have any ties with this song? Reminds me of a long trip I took one might.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

Johnny Mathis - Wonderful Wonderful - Lyrics Below:


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

Charley Pride 'Before I met you' with lyrics.:


----------



## froggy

The Platters - Twilight time - 1958:


----------



## froggy

Last Kiss lyrics (J. Frank Wilson):


----------



## Zoom-boing

Scored 800 free cd's from a neighbor, no cases, all in big cd zipper cases (5 or 6), alphabetical order, liner notes included.  Holy shit!  Don't know what I'm listening to just yet!  lol


----------



## froggy

froggy said:


> Lucy In The Sky With Diwiththis araoke The Beatles…:
> Were you aware the meaning of the title to this song?
> 
> Do you have any ties with this song? Reminds me of a long trip I took one might.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I could listen to this late beautiful precious all day, I love him so much.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. If only I had found him sooner.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Nina Nastasia "What's Out There" from her fifth album "Outlaster" released in 2010 on Fat Cat Records.

I love Nina Nastasia, all dramatic stuff and often incorporating Neoclassical like the whole of the "Outlaster" album.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## froggy

The Vogues "You're the One" 1965:


----------



## froggy

Sammy Hagar - Give To Live:


----------



## froggy

Greg Kihn Band - Jeopardy:


----------



## froggy

Foreigner - I've Been Waiting For A Girl Like You…:


----------



## froggy

The Staple Singers - I'll Take You There [Full Le…:


----------



## froggy

Clarence Carter Let's Funk:


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

Freddie Hart - Easy Lovin':


----------



## Bonzi

you must listen to music all day long! I'm not actually listening to any music right now, just TV... (sports)


----------



## froggy

Queen Of The Silver Dollar - Dr. Hook:


----------



## froggy

Watching xfiles


----------



## froggy

Bonzi said:


> you must listen to music all day long! I'm not actually listening to any music right now, just TV... (sports)


No music on the job. Lol


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Radiohead "The National Anthem" from a BBC Radio 1 Session recorded on the 15th November 2000 and included on the album "Kid A (Special Collectors Edition)" released in 2009 on EMI Records.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Go-Betweens "Spring Rain" released in 1986 on 7" on Beggars Banquet Records....the B Side is "The Life At Hand", "Spring Rain" is also on their album "Liberty Belle and The Black Diamond Express" also released in 1986 on Beggars Banquet Records.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

The Police - Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic:


----------



## froggy

Rolling Stones - Angie (HQ):


----------



## froggy

Joe Cocker - You Are So Beautiful:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Echo & The Bunnymen "Crocodiles" from the album "Crocodiles" released in 1980 on Korova Records.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ampix




----------



## froggy

Led Zeppelin - All My Love | Subtitulado:


----------



## froggy

Led Zeppelin - Fool In The Rain (with lyrics):


----------



## indago




----------



## Bonzi

... and incredibly boring conference call on salary negotiating  (not music, but what I am listening too....)


----------



## froggy

Bonzi said:


> ... and incredibly boring conference call on salary negotiating  (not music, but what I am listening too....)


More money lol


----------



## froggy

PLEDGING MY LOVE ~ Johnny Ace  (1955):


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I saw it with my "Naked Eye."


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

"Dr. Beat" emergency.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro




----------



## froggy

Johnny B. Goode - Back to the Future (9/10) Movie…:


----------



## froggy

REO Speedwagon - Time for Me to Fly (with video l…:


----------



## Skull Pilot

The video is a bit risque so I'll just post the link  OK so I tried to just post the link but the video just posts


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## indago




----------



## boedicca

It was the third of June, another sleepy, dusty Delta day...


----------



## boedicca

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I saw it with my "Naked Eye."




I love this song!


----------



## froggy

Papa was a Rolling Stone- The Temptations (Full V…:


----------



## froggy

The Rolling Stones-Under My Thumb:


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

Alan Jackson - It Must Be Love:


----------



## froggy

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Love Struck Baby:


----------



## froggy

SAM COOKE - Another Saturday Night (Single Edit i…:


----------



## Bonzi

This is a fun song, but the lyrics.... interesting......


She felt comatose waiting for this thing to grow
She's impatient cause she wants it now and so it shows
She can't be bothered by the ties that bind her
She's united when it strangles everything it holds

_[Chorus:]_
She's looking through the wrong end
She's looking through the wrong end
She's looking through the wrong end of the telescope
Turn it around, turn it around

She closed the door with the intention of not looking back
But missed her step because she didn't have a steady track
She can't be bothered by the mistakes she has made
But she's forgetting that's what guides you to the rightful path

_[Chorus]_

As suspected back at home it grew out of control
Well, that can happen when you leave things to a little girl
So now she's left without an option at hand
She better tend to it or she won't have another chance


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>



this is such a beautiful song.....


----------



## froggy

Help me make it trought the night - Kris Kristoff…:


----------



## froggy

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is such a beautiful song.....
Click to expand...

I saw them live a couple time great band


----------



## froggy

Monday Monday - The Mamas & The Papas - Lyrics:


----------



## froggy

Joe South and The Believers - Walk A Mile In My S…: 
God walked  our walk as Jesus so he knows how it is.


----------



## Militants

Blackened video by the Metallica:


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## froggy

Janis Joplin - Piece of My Heart lyrics:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Lightnin' Hopkins "Shotgun Blues" released on 10" in 1950 on Aladdin Records....the B Side is "Rollin' Blues"


----------



## gtopa1

Nek minnit!!!!


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Next on the Playlist


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Beautiful movie; superb song.


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

in English.......

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

On my playlist...

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Haunting...


Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Warhaus "The Good Lie" taken from their forthcoming album "We Fucked A Flame Into Being" which is released on 2nd September 2016 on PIAS Recordings.

Warhaus are obviously the best musical people to appear from Belgium since Jacques Brel. The below video is directed by Wouter Bouvijn.


----------



## froggy

gtopa1 said:


> Nek minnit!!!!
> 
> 
> Greg


You could say they jacked up Jill. Lol


----------



## indago




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Thelonious Monk "Straight No Chaser" this recording is from 1947 and it originally appeared on the album "Genius of Modern Music: Volume 2" released in 1952 on Blue Note Records.

It features Art Blakey on drums, Milt Jackson on vibraphone, Al McKibbon on bass and Sahib Shihab on alto saxophone.


Thelonious Monk "Blue Monk" from the album "Thelonious Monk Trio" released in 1954 on Prestige Records.

It features Art Blakey on drums and Percy Heath on bass.


----------



## froggy

The Bee Hives - Beatnik Baby (1961):


----------



## froggy

Let's Go Trippin' Surf Instro Sexy Bikini Dance G…:


----------



## froggy

Jackson Browne - Running on Empty w/ lyrics:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Cocteau Twins "Aikea-Guinea" from their E.P. "Aikea-Guinea" released in 1985 on 4AD Records.


Cocteau Twins "Throughout the Dark Months of April and May" from their album "Victorialand" released in 1986 on 4AD Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Bo Diddley "You Can't Judge A Book By It's Cover" released on 7" in 1962 on Checker Records....the B Side is "I Can Tell"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Lift To Experience "Just As Was Told" from their double album "The Texas-Jerusalem Crossroads" released in 2001 on Bella Union Records.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton, given our other conversation I thought this song to be most appropriate.    Lol!


----------



## Coyote

Warren Zevon...miss you man...Carmelita


_I hear Mariachi static on my radio
And the tubes they glow in the dark
And I'm there with her in Ensenada
And I'm here in Echo Park_
_Carmelita hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town_


----------



## Coyote

I love folk music...there was a radio show I listened to years ago, called Music Americana, with Dick Cerry - and I found a lot of good songs there.

This was one of them - The Dutchman, sung by Liam Clancy, a song of old enduring love...


----------



## Coyote

Deanta...Ready for the Storm

I am...sometimes...but sometimes the storm just washes over and all you can do is hang on.


----------



## Coyote

Dougie MacLean and Kathi Mattea - Turning Away


_In darkness we do what we can_
_In daylight we're oblivion_
_Our hearts so raw and clear_
_Are turning away, turning away from here_


----------



## Coyote

Josh Ritter - Idaho


All that love all those mistakes
What else can a poor man make?
So I gave up a life of crime
I gave it to a friend of mine
Something else was on my mind
The only ghost I'm haunted by
I hear her howling down below
Idaho oh Idaho


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> I love folk music...there was a radio show I listened to years ago, called Music Americana, with Dick Cerry - and I found a lot of good songs there.
> 
> This was one of them - The Dutchman, sung by Liam Clancy, a song of old enduring love...



In the Classical Music thread, you mentioned "Wild Mountain Thyme", alternate names are "Purple Heather" and "Will Ye Go, Lassie Go", it was written by Francis McPeake.

The tune and lyrics are like most Folk Ballads, variants of earlier Folk Ballads, in this instance "The Braes of Balquhither" by Robert Tannahill (1774-1810)

He committed suicide by drowning himself in 1810, of course in those days suicides were considered an abomination and a curse upon the community and they were buried in unmarked places next to Churches but outside of Hallowed Ground.

Robert Tannahill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My favourite version of "Wild Mountain Thyme" was performed by Sandy Denny, this after she left Fairport Convention.

The below is from a session Sandy Denny and her other band Fotheringay recorded for John Peel for his BBC Radio programme on 15th November 1970.

Sandy Denny is very special, I've worshipped her voice since I first heard it as a child. Of course, naturally she was doomed, chronic alcoholism and drugs, leading in 1978 to her falling down the stairs when drunk and hitting her head, she died less than two weeks later from an Intracranial hemorrhage aged 31 years-old.


Edited because the link got mixed up


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Kings Highway....

_I might just change my mind
Sometimes you can never tell
Where a story will unwind
How deep is the shallow ground_

_Sometimes you would never guess
Who's all talk and who just might_


----------



## Coyote

Greg Brown (who has a voice like molasses....) 

Rexroth's Daughter....*what is real but compassion as we move from birth to death?*




_Coldest night of the winter
working up my farewell
In the middle of everything
under no particular spell_

_Dreaming of the mountains
where the children learn the stars
Clouds roll in from Nebraska
dark chords on a big guitar_

_My restlessness is long gone
standing like an old jack pine
I'm looking for Rexroth's daughter
She's a friend of a friend of mine_

_Can't believe your hands and mouth
did all that to me
And they are so daily naked
for all the world to see_

_That thunderstorm in Michigan
I never will forget
We shook right with the thunder
& with the pounding rain got wet_

_Where did you turn when you turned from me
with your arms across your chest
Ya,I'm looking for Rexroth's daughter
saw her in the great northwest_

_Would she have said it was the wrong time
if I had found her then
I don't ask very much
a field across the road and a few good friends_

_She used to come & see me
she was always there & gone
Even the very longest love
do'nt last very long_

_She'd stood there in my doorway
smoothing out her dress
saying 'life is a thump-ripe melon-
-so sweet and such a mess'_

_[I wanted to get to know you
but you said you were shy
I would have followed you anywhere
but hello rolled into goodbye_

_I just stood there watching
as you walked along the fence
Beware of them that look at you
as an experience_

_You're back out on the highway
with your poems of city heat
I'm looking for Rexroth's daughter
here on my own side street]_

_
Well,The murderer who lived next door
seemed such a normal guy--
You try to swallow what they shove at us
you run out of tears to cry_

_I heard a man speak quietly
I listened for a while
He spoke from his heart to my woe
& then he bowed & smiled_

_What is real but compassion
as we move from birth to death
Ya,I'm looking for Rexroth's daughter
& I'm running out of breath_

_Spring will come back I know it will
& it'll do its best
so useful, so endangered
like a lion or a breast_

_I think about my children
when I look at any child's face
pray that we will find a way
to get with all this amazing grace_

_It's so cold out there tonight
stormy I can hardly see
I'm looking for Rexroth's daughter
& I guess I always will be._


----------



## Coyote

Folk musicians, like Arlo Guthrie, Pete Seeger and Tom Paxton were among those I grew up with.

I love this song by Tom Paxton: Corrymeela, because who amongst us has not been in this place?  Cursing the darkness and blowing out the light....Corrymeela is a community in Ireland devoted to peace and reconciliation.  It sprang from Irelands history of religious wars.  It holds an important place still.

__

_I was angry with myself. I was lost and confused.
There wasn't an unkind word or spiteful thought I hadn't used.
All the anger I carried was bound to explode.
I was walking in a rage down a long hard road._


_[Cho:]
O Corrymeela, I need to rest myself.
I need to discover myself again.
O Corrymeela, I need a peaceful vision.
O let my only decision be to lay down my sorrows._


_There were times when I was right.
There were times when I was wrong.
I couldn't feel one way about anything for very long.
The blame for all my troubles pointed everywhere but me.
I was as full of hate as any one you'll ever see._


_[Cho:]_


_Just to feel the anger leaving me.
Just to let the burning bitterness die.
O show me the sea, let its music heal me.
Show me a field where I can lie._


_I was tearing myself apart.
I was my own worst enemy.
There didn't seem to be an answer to my misery.
I knew that I was wrong and I was sure that I was right.
I was cursing the darkness and blowing out the light._


----------



## Pogo

Wow, this thread got good.  Greg Brown.... Sandy Denny .... Julie Fowlis..... Thelonious Monk....  well done, I gotta visit more often.


----------



## Coyote

The Last Thing on My Mind...


----------



## Coyote

Pogo said:


> Wow, this thread got good.  Greg Brown.... Sandy Denny .... Julie Fowlis..... Thelonious Monk....  well done, I gotta visit more often.




Add to it Pogo! 

I've been away from the music for too long ...


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this thread got good.  Greg Brown.... Sandy Denny .... Julie Fowlis..... Thelonious Monk....  well done, I gotta visit more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add to it Pogo!
> 
> I've been away from the music for too long ...
Click to expand...


Gawrsh.  Well OK. 

Something old....

​


----------



## Pogo

-- and something newer:

​


----------



## Pogo

​


----------



## Ozone

at this moment, have to listen to this because some idiot was gone spouting off about how the heartland's full of hicks, and that's just rude. next up though, going to listen to that taylor swift. because she's white.


----------



## indago




----------



## Militants

Modern Talking Megamix 3 Trance.


----------



## indago




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## eflatminor

Ain't nobody's business if I do


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Militants

Italiano Techno.


----------



## Militants

German Techno and Trance mix from the year 2009.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Wow, this thread got good.  Greg Brown.... Sandy Denny .... Julie Fowlis..... Thelonious Monk....  well done, I gotta visit more often.



Yes you must visit more often, this is an order, you will obey, all resistance is futile


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Hey Pogo another gem, this one of Sandy Denny's own many compositions and accompanying herself on a 12 string.

Sandy Denny "Autopsy", this is the demo version, which she recorded on 30th December 1968 at Sound Techniques in London, England.


----------



## indago

He Plays Piano In The Dark


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Rolling Stones "Paint It Black" released on 7" in 1966 on Decca Records....the B Side is "Long, Long While"


----------



## Pogo

Buffy Sainte-Marie "Starwalker" (live version 2010)

Quite the energy for a 70-year old....

​


----------



## skye

I always come back to certain songs and this is one of them


*Supertramp - My Kind Of Lady*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## skye

more Supertramp...yes? good is good 


*Supertramp - It's Raining Again  1982  *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Skull Pilot

The Rides
Stephen Stills
Kenny Wayne Shepherd
Barry Goldberg


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy

Salt in My Tears Martin Briley:


----------



## froggy

Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982):


----------



## froggy

The Sweet - The Ballroom Blitz 1973:


----------



## froggy

Sweet - Give The Lady Some Respect - Promo Clip (…:


----------



## froggy

Sweet - Love Is Like Oxygen - Promo Clip (OFFICIA…:


----------



## froggy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My dog snoring?


Roll him over


----------



## konradv

Traffic- John Barleycorn(Must Die)


----------



## gtopa1

Coyote said:


> I love folk music...there was a radio show I listened to years ago, called Music Americana, with Dick Cerry - and I found a lot of good songs there.
> 
> This was one of them - The Dutchman, sung by Liam Clancy, a song of old enduring love...



Liam was the last of the band to pass away fairly recently. A very sad event; I've been listening to them since the 60s.


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Lovely tune.


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

( I can't find the Joan Baez version)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

These guys are the real deal


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

The Beatles - A Day In The Life:


----------



## froggy

The Beatles - Girl (vinyl):


----------



## froggy

George Michael - Careless Whisper (Official Video):


----------



## froggy

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean:


----------



## froggy

Michael Jackson - Leave Me Alone:


----------



## froggy

Michael Jackson - Ghosts (official video):


----------



## froggy

Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word:


----------



## froggy

"Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier:


----------



## protectionist

QUIZ - What IS the # 1 Most Listened to Tune in the World ?


----------



## Kristian

YEAH! YEAH! 


THE METALLICA.


----------



## Kristian

Modern Talking Megamix 3.


----------



## Kristian

Gigi Agostino - Top10 Dance.


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Divine Wind

Michael Oldfield's Ommadawn


----------



## Pogo

Good god, what summa y'all have going on at seven in the morning... 







Woke up with this in my head, still playing on and on....
The incomparable João Gilberto: "Bahia Com H", about his home state

​The inventor of Bossa Nova is still with us, turned 85 earlier this month.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Skull Pilot

The great Bill Withers


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Tip of My Tongue - Stereo Motion


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Pogo

Renaissance/Annie Haslam:  _Ocean Gypsy_

​


----------



## Pogo

Caravan:  Hello Hello  (demo version, better vocal mic)

​

--- from the album with the inimitable title "If I Could Do it All Over Again I'd Do It All Over You" (1970)


----------



## ChrisL

I'm just chilling and listening to one of my favorite LZ tunes (for like the 3rd time tonight).    Going to try to catch some Zzzz's in a couple.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Pogo

Screamin' Jay Hawkins:  Constipation Blues ----- LIVE!

​


----------



## Pogo

It's A Beautiful Day - _Hot Summer Day_

​Characteristically outstanding harmony counterpoint between the male and female singers...


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Kristian

The dead British songer Queen!


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Tilly




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kristian

Bonzi said:


>



Great old Rock N'Rolls??


----------



## skye

*Florida Georgia Line - H.O.L.Y.*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Kristian

Fade To Black


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Kristian

Metallica Lyrics


----------



## Alex.

*Barbara Streisand & Barry Gibb - What Kind Of Fool *


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.

I love these duets.

I wanted to perform a duet with my son's voice teacher (this song) she does not have the range and my ear hurt. She hit a high note and my glasses cracked.






*Jason Mraz & Colbie Caillat - Lucky*

**


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



How is this song informative?


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



I like him.  Lol!  Guilty pleasure.


----------



## ChrisL

Kristian said:


> Fade To Black



Yaaaaarrrrr!    Lol!


----------



## Tehon

Wait for it........Wait for it......Gotta Scream! Yeah


----------



## skye

Luv this song!    

It's called "The Fighter" by Keith Urban

here having fun with beautiful  wife ....(well, wife then? ..whatever) Nicole Kidman


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*Cat Stevens Moonshadow *


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Tubesteak Jones - Faith in the Human Race, Come on.....Party People

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



I've been neglecting this thread because of Euro 2016 and stuff, this is from me to me 

This is for everyone else who hasn't been neglecting this thread 

Shelagh McDonald ""Dowie Dens Of Yarrow" from her 1971 album "Stargazer" released on B&C Records.

After recording "Stargazer", McDonald had a very bad LSD trip and disappeared for 34 years, resurfacing in 2005 after reading a newspaper article about the reissues of her first album "The Shelagh McDonald Album" released in 1970 on B&C Records and the aforementioned "Stargazer"

Shelagh McDonald - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Edited to add link.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Skull Pilot

One of my favorite guitarists


----------



## Skull Pilot

UPDATE

On a whim I decided to check out Kenny's tour schedule and I found he's headlining a blues festival less than 2 hours away

I bought tickets right away as he hardly ever gets to New England


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Witchit




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Skull Pilot

Bonzi said:


>


god I hate that song


----------



## Bonzi

Skull Pilot said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god I hate that song
Click to expand...


I can record me singing it, and you'd hate it even more! LOL!


----------



## gtopa1

One of my favs...first I've heard this version ...


Greg


----------



## Bonzi

I'd post non mainstream stuff, but no one would listen to it....


----------



## gtopa1

....the original version...I think..(Pop song and then the classical piece)



Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Bonzi said:


> I'd post non mainstream stuff, but no one would listen to it....



I would...I like nice melodies.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi

gtopa1 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post non mainstream stuff, but no one would listen to it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would...I like nice melodies.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Nice like calming?  That's good to know.... if I know what style of music people like I would post it.... I like all kinds


----------



## Bonzi

gtopa1 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post non mainstream stuff, but no one would listen to it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would...I like nice melodies.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I'm no classical guru but there are a few I really like.  3 I like most of all....I'll post them.....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi

any my very favorite ......


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## gtopa1

(he-hem...the "official" is not very modest. )

Greg


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## gtopa1

lol


Greg


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## gtopa1

One from my "long hair" days...


Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> One from my "long hair" days...
> 
> 
> Greg



It says the video is not available.


----------



## ChrisL

Zakk Wylde with Black Label Society - sounds a lot like Ozzy.  Me like!


----------



## gtopa1

An early fav redone poignantly..


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One from my "long hair" days...
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says the video is not available.
Click to expand...



Can happen in different copyright zones.


Greg


----------



## Kristian

ChrisL said:


> Zakk Wylde with Black Label Society - sounds a lot like Ozzy.  Me like!


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

You have to watch the entire video.  Zakk is INCREDIBLE.


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

And am now off to bed....

Good night, all.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> And am now off to bed....
> 
> Good night, all.
> 
> Greg



Have a good night!


----------



## skye

Nina Simone with a great interpretation of this song 

*my baby just cares for me*


**
*

*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## skye

*Demi Lovato - Stone Cold (Official Video)*


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot

Jeff Beck


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*Adam Lambert - Whataya Want from Me*


----------



## Alex.

Performing this and a bunch of others for my mother today in English and Spanish in my new 12 string


*CUANDO CALIENTA EL SOL TRINI lOPEZ *


*Love me with all of your heart lyrics by Engelbert Humperdinck *


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Skull Pilot

Feeling Horny today


----------



## Skull Pilot

Love rock with a horn section


----------



## Alex.

*You Belong To Me *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Lightnin' Hopkins "I Woke Up This Morning" from his album "Down Home Blues" released in 1964 on Bluesville Records.


----------



## Pogo

Bonzo Dog Band "Canyons of Your Mind"

​


----------



## Coyote

Gillian Welch and David Rawlings - Caleb Meyer


----------



## Coyote

Gillian Welch - I'll Fly Away.....


_When the shadows of this life have gone
I'll fly away
Like a bird from these prison walls I'll fly
I'll fly away_


----------



## Coyote

Black Lilies - Catherine


Sergeant Foster, tell me now straight
Four thousand pounds of fire and we’re in overweight
You say you don’t believe we’ll ever get her off the ground
Don’t worry, sergeant she ain’t never let me down
No she ain’t never let me down


Up here with the birds and the angels and the bombs
Eighty-nine missions and I ain’t twenty-one
Thinking of my mother and the girl I left behind
Come on silver darling, we were born to fly
Yeah we were born to fly

And my Catherine, carry me on your wings
To Lake Michigan and childhood dreams
Where the Red Arrow Highway cuts right through our town
Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground
Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground


Remember them German boys from Chicago town
Marching down main street and nobody made a sound
I wasn’t but a child then, and I ain’t much older now
Looking back through the smoke and flames, they never saw it coming down
No they never saw it coming down


And my Catherine, carry me on your wings
To Lake Michigan and childhood dreams
Where the Red Arrow Highway cuts right through our town
Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground
Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground


Traveled across the ocean, been all around this land
Pontedera, Italy … got drunk in Paris, France
Crossed that old Rhine River, can’t be much longer now
Have you heard the news today?  We’re all heroes now!
Yeah we’re all heroes now


And my Catherine, carry me on your wings
To Lake Michigan and childhood dreams
Where the Red Arrow Highway cuts right through our town
Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground
Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground


----------



## Coyote

For the policemen of Dallas


----------



## Coyote

Alison Krauss does a nice version of Blind Faith's "Can't Find My Way Back Home"


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Alison Krauss does a nice version of Blind Faith's "Can't Find My Way Back Home"




Ellen McIlwaine's version.... the collage is random images...

​


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Pogo

Ellen McIlwaine:  _30 Piece Band_

​
Somebody writing in an entertainment rag actually referred to _Bonnie Raitt_ as the greatest redheaded slide guitar player.
I set her straight right quick.


----------



## Kristian

Greatness from Saliva.

This thugs is no real. 

They allways will fight me down because I like hard rock.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Likkmee

I can't really hear it but I KNOW it's all lies. My dumber half is watching "the nooz".
She's TV educated like most idiots.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Likkmee said:


> I can't really hear it but I KNOW it's all lies. My dumber half is watching "the nooz".
> She's TV educated like most idiots.



well listen to my songs, they are awesome   (not that I'm biased or anything)


----------



## Weatherman2020

On 9-11 Matt Redman realized there really were no good worship songs for such times.  So him and has wife sat down and wrote what became an epic song.


----------



## Pogo

Moody Blues "The Actor"

​


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## jon_berzerk

*Ecstasy of Gold*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Carla_Danger

Pogo said:


> Moody Blues "The Actor"
> 
> ​






Another good one by the Moody Blues...


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Yes; all too quick indeed. Enjoy their childhood; they grow up all to soon....

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## gtopa1

Go to "Show more" and select; I suggest Guantanamera and Wimoweh. Their 15th Reunion concert. 


Some excellent songs on the album.

Greg


----------



## IsaacNewton

Love old acoustic style blues.


----------



## IsaacNewton

And electric blues by the master Ry Cooder.


----------



## jon_berzerk

*Sixty Seconds To What*


----------



## IsaacNewton

jon_berzerk said:


> *Sixty Seconds To What*




Ennio Morricone is, I believe, in the same league as John Williams as a composer. Williams has scored bigger box office hits but Morricone's body of work is the work of a master of his craft. Ecstasy of Gold, The them for The Thing, Two Mules for Sister Sarah, Mission to Mars. His range and depth of feel for the story he was scoring is incredible.


----------



## jon_berzerk

IsaacNewton said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sixty Seconds To What*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ennio Morricone is, I believe, in the same league as John Williams as a composer. Williams has scored bigger box office hits but Morricone's body of work is the work of a master of his craft. Ecstasy of Gold, The them for The Thing, Two Mules for Sister Sarah, Mission to Mars. His range and depth of feel for the story he was scoring is incredible.
Click to expand...

an incredibly great composer 

one of my favorites


----------



## skye

*Etta James - A Sunday Kind Of Love*


----------



## Kristian

Def Leppard right here.


----------



## Weatherman2020

A friend from Ireland.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Josh Ritter - Wings


----------



## gtopa1

Edit: educating the grandkids 8 and 5; they love it!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Exit grandson...


Greg


----------



## Alex.

Just finished a several week arc where I played the guitar and sang and  at various locations in the Northeast, such a blast.

I close with various songs sometimes depending on my mood and that of the audience. 

A few nights a ago I was playing at a for a group the summer night sky was clear and so many stars were out. 

There was fire pit lit up and everyone was mellow.

I closed with this 

*Across the universe *

**


----------



## skye

Miss Etta James.....you were the best  .....  thank you.





*At Last - Etta James *


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Old song....but the best version I have heard....


----------



## boedicca

Shaggy


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## iamwhatiseem

Not usually interested in country music...at all...but I like this one...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

De-stressing music...great melodic tones...


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Alan Vega died on Saturday July 16th 2016, RIP Alan Vega.

I only heard that he'd died when my former Sub-Editor sent me a text message that I hadn't read until about half an hour ago 

Alan Vega - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

At random I decided to choose "Ghost Rider" from Suicide's debut album, also titled "Suicide" and released in 1977 on Red Star Records. There are much better Suicide songs, I might post another later, but for now and in memory of Alan Vega I'm posting "Ghost Rider"

Red Star Records was founded in 1977 by Marty Thau, who from 1972 until 1975 was the manager of The New York Dolls.


----------



## skye

*Clean Bandit - Rather Be (Violin Cover by Robert Mendoza)*


----------



## Mortimer




----------



## Mortimer




----------



## Mortimer




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

Been invited to do a series of shows lasting through September. I will do one and see how I feel then agree to do the others.

I think I will start with a 60's theme

*TOMMY JAMES & THE SHONDELLS-"I THINK WE'RE ALONE NOW"*


----------



## Coyote

Love this group....The Black Lilies....The Fall



I am but a dreamer and I’ve seen you in between
The shadows and the sunshine falling down on me


----------



## Coyote

Counting Crowes....The Rain King


----------



## Mortimer




----------



## Mortimer




----------



## Coyote

St. James Infirmery...


----------



## Coyote

Grand Funk Railroad...Closer to Home


----------



## Coyote

Three Dog Night - Road to Shambala


----------



## Mortimer




----------



## Mortimer




----------



## Alex.

Such fun prepping for my first show will cover this

*The Box Tops - The Letter*

**


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Stasha_Sz

yeah, caught the tail end of "The Martian" the other day and got this earworm implanted:


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

*Nineteen Hundred and Eighty Five by Paul McCartney and Wings*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Weatherman2020

Three sisters I've met a few times, very nice gals.


----------



## skye

*MAGIC! - Red Dress (Official Video)*


----------



## Stasha_Sz

From a 2002 live performance in Verona, Italy, the ageless Ennio Morricone conducts in the timeless classic L'estasi Dell'oro. Susanna Rigacci provides the soprano.
If this does not make the malenky hairs on your plott stand all end-wise, then you must already be dead.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Kristian




----------



## skye

*Electric Light Orchestra - Rain Is Falling*


----------



## skye

"Last Train To Londonistan-  ELO "



because it's not London any  more....is all burka and sharia and  @#$%....

GN my sweet friends...


----------



## Mortimer




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Myles Kennedy
Watch Over You


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## turtledude

from the "nothing current comes close to these guys" file


----------



## turtledude

another one from the "nothing currently being played can match these guys"

Felix Pappalardi RIP--what a voice-what a bass player!


----------



## turtledude

and a bonus mountain track for our younger posters who might not know what really good music is


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pogo

Lighthouse:  _One Fine Morning_

​


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## skye

*Fifth Harmony - Write On Me*


----------



## skye

My God ...^^ that was amazing!


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross

lol


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I could listen to this late beautiful precious all day.......


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. You can only imagine what it does to me every time that I hear him sing "Why do I keep looking for you when I know you've gone?", if only I had found him sooner..........


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Since the networks are caught up in fawning over the DNC convention, I made tonight Anime Night. Here is a favorite from Initial D:


----------



## Stasha_Sz

And a little Vision & the Revengers from Bubblegum Crisis 2033. Hashimoto Maiko provides the vocals.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

The haunting Arai Akino voicing Myung/Sharon Apple from Macross Plus.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

And finally, since Youtube has been hit with the ban-hammer, here is a live version by Kajiura Yuki's Fictionjunction of Salva Nos from Noir.


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot

Now here again is Black Snake Moan from the movie of the same name.  Which had some good music plus Christina Ricci was nude a lot in it


----------



## xband

Stairway to Heaven, next up, Bad Girl.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I bet you thought this was a Nirvana song


----------



## xband

I sang on stage with Al Green before, believe it or not,


----------



## Skull Pilot

Gary Moore Makes that Les Paul cry


----------



## xband

Linda Ronstadt makes Jerry Brown go ape.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Davy Knowles is one of my favorite new mostly unknown guitar players.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

..... I love the ending of this song  ^


----------



## skye

*Rogue Valley "Shoulder to Shoulder Around the Fire"*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.

Covering this for a show tomorrow, first time in public.....................psyched!

*Electric Light orchestra - Can't Get It Out Of My Head*


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> *Rogue Valley "Shoulder to Shoulder Around the Fire"*


I wish I knew of this beautiful tune. I was playing in the mountains at a bonfire this would have been perfect.......



well almost perfect........if you were there then  it really would have been a  perfect one summer dream.


*ELO - One Summer Dream*


----------



## skye

*VAN MORRISON _ BRIGHT SIDE OF THE ROAD.*


----------



## Kristian

Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## skye

*Van Morrison-Real real Gone*


----------



## skye

*Stranded By Van Morrison*

**


----------



## Alex.

My 10  year old performed the lead vocals on this during our show today. So much fun...he even made money people were throwing cash his way 


*Happy Together - Turtles *


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Weatherman2020

Alex. said:


> My 10  year old performed the lead vocals on this during our show today. So much fun...he even made money people were throwing cash his way
> 
> 
> *Happy Together - Turtles *


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

LOL MmmBop by the Hansons from the, "I hate these songs" thread.  

Another throwback for my generation. Mandy Moore Candy-


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The Divinyls

I Touch Myself


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

One of the best movies, "A Walk to Remember"  "Only Hope" by Mandy Moore


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Kelly Clarkson

Already Gone


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Make You Feel My Love

Adele


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Weatherman2020

I've known Dennis for years.  Even ended up on the same pond hopper from Victoria to Seattle a few years ago.


----------



## yiostheoy

This is an old hippy blues love song from back in the 1970's.

Most of the original band members are dead now -- early deaths from drug abuse.

But the band itself reconstituted still plays occasionally.

They mostly hang out in Tiburon CA these days.

That big mountain in the background overlooks the SF Bay Area from the north.


----------



## gtopa1

One of my fav singers ever!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## phoenyx

One from my brother...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


>



One of my favorite songs. Wake up!


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## Coyote

Randy Newman - Louisiana, 1927


----------



## Coyote

The Black Lilies - Shepherd's Song


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx

Spoiler: Lyrics



Hey, Baby I just got back from town
Where the bribes are paid
Honey, they turned my offer down
They say the deal's already made
So now I gotta stand and watch
While it all comes down
And the buzzards and the hawks
And the judges and the mob
Circle round

Now if I were the queen of all the world
I would go in chains just to see you free
Of the ropes that bind you
And the role you play
And the pride that hooks you
While the big ones get away

Love junkies wanna change the world:
It quickly stays the same
Money junkies hire all the smart ones
Power junkies run the game

One step at a time
Polarity Hill
If the bad guys don't get you, baby
Then the good guys will
With angels on the take
And the gangsters in the yard
Hey don't the wars come easy
Hey don't the peace come hard

Now if I had a way to reach the sky
I'd grab that crescent moon
Wield it like a knife
Save you from the lies
From the ropes that bind you
And the role you play
And the game that hooks you
While the big ones get away


----------



## phoenyx

Used to listen to this piece a lot for a time when I was younger...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

China Grove - Doobies


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Fly By Night - Rush


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Double Vision - Foreigner


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Ridgerunner

"Highly" recommended...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Delgados "Thirteen Gliding Principles" from their album "The Great Eastern" which was released in 2000 on their own label Chemikal Underground Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Mogwai "Kappa" from their album "Come On Die Young" released in 1999 on Chemikal Underground Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Sterling Roswell "Atom Brain Monster-Rock!" released on July 30th 2016 on 7" on Blang Records....the B-Side is "Atom Brain (Instrumental Version)"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Grow Fins" from the album "The Spotlight Kid" released in 1972 on Reprise Records.


Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Lick My Decals Off, Baby" from the album "Lick My Decals Off, Baby" released in 1970 on Straight Records.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Grow Fins" from the album "The Spotlight Kid" released in 1972 on Reprise Records.
> 
> 
> Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Lick My Decals Off, Baby" from the album "Lick My Decals Off, Baby" released in 1970 on Straight Records.
Click to expand...



Oosie, have I told you lately you have outstanding taste?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Grow Fins" from the album "The Spotlight Kid" released in 1972 on Reprise Records.
> 
> 
> Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Lick My Decals Off, Baby" from the album "Lick My Decals Off, Baby" released in 1970 on Straight Records.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, have I told you lately you have outstanding taste?
Click to expand...


Thanks ogo, you do also 

Somewhere in this thread, I've already posted my favourite song from Don Van Vliet, which is "Big Eyed Beans From Venus"

I can't find that post, so as this is a mega song, I'll post it again.

Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Big Eyed Beans From Venus" from the album "Clear Spot" released in 1972 on Reprise Records.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Pogo

Dave van Ronk -  _Sunday Street / Garden State Stomp_

​
I believe he wrote both of these.


----------



## skye

I know I love vintage but also like others ............I just listened to this one and it's so much fun!! great harmonies..... really nice you know?
you know what I mean LOL

*Kent Jones - Don't Mind *


----------



## skye

A bit of lyrics of that song  ...so much fun!   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



"Don't Mind"

Hola, hola na

She telling me this
And telling me that
You said once you take me with you, I'll never go back
Now I got a lesson that I want to teach
I'mma show you that where you from don't matter to me
She said, "Hola. ¿Cómo estás?" She said, "Konnichiwa."
She said, "Pardon my French," I said, "Bonjour, Madame."
Then she said, "Sak pase," and I said, "N'ap boule."
No matter where I go, you know I love 'em all
She said, "Hola. ¿Como estás?" She said, "Konnichiwa."
She said, "Pardon my French," I said, "Bonjour, Madame."
Then she said, "Sak pase," and I said, "N'ap boule."
No matter where I go you know I love them all


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Georgia - Boz Scaggs


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Make-Up "Do You Like Gospel Music?" from their album "In Mass Mind" released in 1998 on Dischord Records/Black Gemini Records.

The song has nothing to do with do you like Gospel Music, but has everything to do with do you like oral sex.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Mudhoney "If I Think", from the "Superfuzz Bigmuff EP" released on 12" in 1988 on Sub Pop Records....the other tracks are "Need", "Chain That Door", "Mudride", "No One Has" and "In 'n' Out of Grace"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Mudhoney "In 'n' Out of Grace", from the "Superfuzz Bigmuff EP" released on 12" in 1988 on Sub Pop Records.

The clip at the beginning of the song is from the Russ Meyer film "Mudhoney" which Meyer directed in 1965 and after which the band named themselves.


Mudhoney (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Thank you George and all you folk in St Albans.


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

QuickHitCurepon said:


>


lol. I like the song but the clip is a bit tarty.

Greg


----------



## Weatherman2020

47 years ago today.


----------



## gtopa1

Hand up if you've walked on that pedestrian crossing on Abbey Road??








Greg


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Me! I Disconect from You - Gary Numan


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.

*Let It Be Paul McCartney, One On One August 7, 2016 *


----------



## skye

James Taylor -"My Traveling Star"-


----------



## phoenyx




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Run, Run, Run - Velvet Underground


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sbiker




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## LA RAM FAN

been listening to these two  almost everyday the past 6 months for one obvious reason.

this first one gives me chills

and here is WHY this first video give me chills and goosebumps is this second video below.


----------



## Coyote

Il Divo....Amazing Grace


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## phoenyx

Don't usually listen to eminem, but I'm feeling a little controversial today ...
"_Now this looks like a job for me so everybody just follow me
'Cause we need a little controversy,
'Cause it feels so empty without me..._"


----------



## Alex.

I will play this for my show this Saturday. 

*BOBBY HEBB & RON CARTER - SUNNY*


----------



## phoenyx

Another from slim shady, which I believe makes a reference to another song I've been talking about which shall remain unmentioned by me -.-...
"_...They got the Discovery Channel, don't they?
"We ain't nothing but mammals.._"


----------



## phoenyx




----------



## Pogo

A little nostalgia for the old folks.... Frank Zappa/Mothers of Invention: "Help, I'm a Rock / It Can't Happen Here" (1968)

​

Fun fact: the part of Suzy Creamcheese played by Essra Mohawk.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Hey Spuds! Kent State's own: DEVO
Gut Feeling/Slap Your Mammy live


----------



## Pogo

Billy Joel: _Rosalinda_ -- haunting song for his mother (who pushed him to study piano)

​


----------



## Gracie

That cute pig commercial of Mr. Bombastic.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Loving You - Minnie Riperton


----------



## Pogo

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Loving You - Minnie Riperton



Incredible voice, incredible person.  I just recently found out that her ^^ daughter is Maya Rudolph (of SNL fame).  At the end of this song she's chanting the the-new baby's name:  "Maya Maya..."  It's faded out on this version.

Here's one (a live version) with the full "Maya Maya" chant (at 3:10)
-- and then at the end on the whistle register part, instead of descending down a third, she climbs up a fifth to an even _higher _note 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Pogo

The Mamas and the Papas - _Twelve Thirty_

​


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Losing My Religion - REM


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## skye

yes? cool


----------



## Pogo

Fastball "_The Way"_

​
Lela and Raymond Howard, an elderly couple with cognitive issues including Alzheimer's, got in their car one summer day and started driving without telling anyone their planned destination.  They were found two weeks later at the bottom of a cliff hundreds of miles away.  To this day no one knows where they intended to go.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Sara Smile - Daryl Hall & John Oates


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Maneater - Daryl Hall & John Oates


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

El Camino del Rey [High Quality] vs. The Byrds - Eight Miles High (Audio) | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Forgot about Dre.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## CrusaderFrank

phoenyx said:


> Don't usually listen to eminem, but I'm feeling a little controversial today ...
> "_Now this looks like a job for me so everybody just follow me
> 'Cause we need a little controversy,
> 'Cause it feels so empty without me..._"



I've been an Eminem fan since he first started.  When my kids first started driving we had Eminem cd's in the cars and their friends would go, "You like him?!!? And they'd respond, "No, those are my Dad's CD's"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Skull Pilot

This is where I was Saturday less than 10 feet away from the stage and yes I shot this.  I'm not very good at the video thing but please enjoy
And if you are in New England Kenny has some more tour dates slotted in NH and CT I highly suggest you go


----------



## phoenyx

CrusaderFrank said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't usually listen to eminem, but I'm feeling a little controversial today ...
> "_Now this looks like a job for me so everybody just follow me
> 'Cause we need a little controversy,
> 'Cause it feels so empty without me..._"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been an Eminem fan since he first started.  When my kids first started driving we had Eminem cd's in the cars and their friends would go, "You like him?!!? And they'd respond, "No, those are my Dad's CD's"
Click to expand...


Oh my God, that made me laugh so hard !


----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx

Pogo said:


> Fastball "_The Way"_
> 
> ​
> Lela and Raymond Howard, an elderly couple with cognitive issues including Alzheimer's, got in their car one summer day and started driving without telling anyone their planned destination.  They were found two weeks later at the bottom of a cliff hundreds of miles away.  To this day no one knows where they intended to go.



Always liked the song, nice to hear the story behind it


----------



## Gracie

I have been listening to this every night for the past couple of months, just before I go to bed. It makes me not so sad. Or feel so lonely. And it makes my heart swell with love of God and know He made such a wonderful, beautiful planet for us (that we are killing but that is for another topic..not this one). It makes me want to cry from the beauty of the music. Good cry....happy cry...not sad cry.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

We Got the Beat - Go Gos


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Tin Pan Alley - Apples in Stereo


----------



## phoenyx




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Mortimer




----------



## Zander

I am listening to this brand new (2016) metal band.....you're welcome!


----------



## Zander

Dig this....


----------



## Mortimer




----------



## Zander

Another newer heavy metal band I am seriously enjoying.....


----------



## rcfieldz

I'm watching...


----------



## Pogo

Rickie Lee Jones -- _Show Biz Kids_

​


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Slip Kid - The Who


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Fantasy - Mariah Carey


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Alex.

*'Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay*


----------



## eflatminor

Some of the most badass players in the history of jazz, methinks:


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## skye

Very close to my heart is Argentina.... Buenos Aires I lived there some years and haven't been back since.....many people I loved are gone and  dead......I travelled a lot  while I lived there .... never a country has been so beautiful...... it meant so much to me .............I miss Argentina.....I miss it bad...every single day that passes I miss it more.....the past I love


*MUCHACHA OJOS DE PAPEL*


----------



## peabody

Lately I've been listening to Crim3s and White Ring


----------



## MaryL

"People puttin people down" By John Prine. Look it up.


----------



## MaryL

Sam Stone by John Prine. There is a hole in daddy's arm were all the money goes. Jesus Christ died for nothin', I supose...


----------



## Alex.

*Ariana Grande - Dangerous Woman *


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Very close to my heart is Argentina.... Buenos Aires I lived there some years and haven't been back since.....many people I loved are gone and  dead......I travelled a lot  while I lived there .... never a country has been so beautiful...... it meant so much to me .............I miss Argentina.....I miss it bad...every single day that passes I miss it more.....the past I love
> 
> 
> *MUCHACHA OJOS DE PAPEL*



For Skye..... 

Marcela Morelo  -- _Corazón Salvaje_

​


----------



## skye

Pogo thank you! 

thank you so much!


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Pogo thank you!
> 
> thank you so much!



Oh no, thank _you _for bringing it up.  I wanna go there now, looks so beautiful and diverse.


----------



## skye

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo thank you!
> 
> thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, thank _you _for bringing it up.  I wanna go there now, looks so beautiful and diverse.
Click to expand...




I know Pogo....but it's all gone .....all  is gone Pogo....

Dead or gone.....it's sad ....


----------



## Alex.

*David Bowie - Friday on my mind *


----------



## rcfieldz

I like to listen with my eyes.


----------



## phoenyx




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot

Can't get enough Sonny


----------



## Tehon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro




----------



## phoenyx

Musical piece from the film Synchronicity which I just saw yesterday...


----------



## Alex.

*Sia - Cheap Thrills (Lyric Video) ft. Sean Paul *


----------



## Mindful




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Love Calling - Billy Idol


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## skye

totally love this tune


----------



## Coyote

Jefferson Airplane...White Rabbit


----------



## Coyote

Rolling Stones - Painted Black


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Bob Dylan - Shelter from the storm


----------



## Coyote

Leonard Cohen - The Partisan


----------



## Coyote

More Leonard...he's one of the greatest.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## skye

Miss Nancy Wilson ...again....gorgeous music...

*Ocean Of Love*


**


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Skull Pilot

The Blues is just a good man feelin' bad


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## namvet




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

*Peter Allen (1944–1992) - I'd Rather Leave While I'm In Love*


----------



## skye

one last from Peter Allen ...GN y'all!


*Peter Allen - The More I See You*


----------



## namvet

skye said:


> one last from Peter Allen ...GN y'all!
> 
> 
> *Peter Allen - The More I See You*



what a hoot


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

namvet said:


>


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## skye

*Electric Light Orchestra - The Bouncer

 *


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Tehon




----------



## The Great Goose

I am listening to this, lying on the ground staring at the clouds. I imagine I am on a green field in England and Lucy is sweeping down in a Messerschmidt BF 109, shooting me into a bloody pulp.


----------



## Weatherman2020

I was in the second row during this filming.  It's actually from the dress rehearsal the night before the "real" concert.  PBS ended up using more footage from the dress rehearsal for the show.

Trivia: Edie is the wife of Paul Simon.  
Steve Martin went to a friends wedding where they had a bluegrass band at the reception. He loved their playing so much he asked them to join him for what is now several albums, one a Grammy winner.


----------



## namvet




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Skull Pilot said:


>


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## phoenyx




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Coyote

Catherine...by Black Lilies


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Joe Ely - Dominos


Carmen must have been the Devils daughter
At least he taught her how to wear her clothes
And the boys folled her to the slaughter
Where they fell like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes

Don't let your past drive you under
You know how a memory comes and goes
Well the years rolled away just like thunder
Where they fell like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Coyote

Solas - No Forgetten Man


'Cause one man's chains become another's freedom So I'll be no forgotten man. 'Cause one man's chains becomes another's freedom So you'll be no forgotten man.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Solas - Am I born to die?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL

One of my favorite LZ tunes!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This one is such a beautiful song.  I love Led Zeppelin.


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## Weatherman2020

Lives near me.  Very active in community charity work.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

rcfieldz said:


>



www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Wle6jFjIP4


----------



## The Great Goose




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## phoenyx




----------



## gtopa1

I was at their concert in Brisbane in 1976/77. Same chat and all.


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

1st song: the Travelling people.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg

A very good second version


Greg


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Pogo

gtopa1 said:


> 1st song: the Travelling people.
> 
> Greg



I used to be Mick Moloney's dogsitter.

German Shepherd named "Clancy".


----------



## Pogo

This tune popped into my head this morning --

​I wasn't aware that Tom died earlier this year.  Very nice obit here:

>> From the moment he unwrapped a blonde Fender Stratocaster on his 10th birthday in his childhood home on Milwaukee's south side, hardly a day went by when Tom Spanic didn't have a guitar in his hand.

When Tom's son Ian was 8, he encouraged the boy to pick up the instrument — in a way.

"He used reverse psychology on me," Ian told the Journal Sentinel. "He left his Olympic White 1962 Fender Stratocaster and his Fender Super Reverb amp in my bedroom and would always tell me, 'Don't touch the guitar.' So of course I'd want to mess with it." 

.... Spanic was born April 21, 1946. When his mother, a welder, and his father, a Wisconsin Gas Company worker, gave their son that guitar, Spanic taught himself to play Chet Atkins tunes. He stacked quarters on the arm of his record player so the vinyl would spin slower and he could mimic every note. <<​
Yike 

>> "He would do absolutely anything for you. He was so loyal. I couldn't have asked for anybody better to spend these 30 years of my life with," said wife Mary Shanahan Spanic. "He was born under a lucky star. He had a special life and talent." <<​


----------



## Pogo

Based on a series of letters written home from the Emigration.... 

Robbie OÇonnell, Mick Moloney and James Keane:  _Kilkelly_

​


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Alter Bridge- RULEZ- but I digress 

"Rise Today."

I love you Myles Kennedy!!! MARRY ME!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Blind Willie Johnson "Dark Was The Night, Cold Was The Ground" recorded on December 3rd 1927 in Dallas, Texas and   released in 1928 on 10" 78 rpm on Columbia Records....this is the B Side to the A Side "It's Nobody's Fault But Mine"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Syd Barrett "Long Gone" from his album "The Madcap Laughs" released in 1970 on Harvest Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Charley Patton and Bertha Lee "Yellow Bee" recorded on January 31st 1934 in New York City and released in 1934 on 10" 78 rpm on Vocalion Records....the B Side is "Mind Reader Blues"

Bertha Lee was the Common Law wife of Charley Patton, there's something Other Worldly about her voice.


The recordings from January 30th-February 1st 1934 were the last Charley Patton did.

He died on April 28th 1934 aged 43 years-old of a mitral valve disorder.

Mitral valve - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

His death wasn't considered important enough to be included in the newspapers, he didn't get a headstone until 1990, 56 years after his death.

Not that I make political comments in my music thread, but that Charley Patton and others are buried in a field is simply disgusting.

When people are dead, only the shell is in the ground, the soul is with Our Lord in His Beautiful Kingdom, so who cares who is buried next to who else or what colour they are, NONE of that matters anymore, nobody should be buried in fields, WTF?!

This below is Holly Ridge Cemetery in Sunflower County in Mississippi, effectively a field, full of dead black people, only some fortunate enough to even have a headstone, the majority, probably hundreds of them still lay in unmarked resting places.











I recommend that everyone has the below three disc boxed set, it was released in 2014 on Acrobat Records, it's available on Amazon at the very good price of $17.99 for you Americans.

There's something transcendent in Charley Patton recordings, like he was already dead when he recorded them and was communicating through the Ether back to the recording studio.











Edited to add comment.


----------



## jasonnfree




----------



## namvet




----------



## The Great Goose




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



P J Harvey "Kamikaze" from her album "Stories From The City, Stories From The Sea" released in 2000 on Island Records.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## idb

I've just discovered Reverend Beat-Man
I'm a psucker for Psychobilly.


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



My Bloody Valentine "You Made Me Realise" from the "You Made Me Realise EP" released on 12" in 1988 on Creation Records....the other tracks are "Slow", "Thorn", "Cigarette In Your Bed" and "Drive It All Over Me"


My Bloody Valentine "When You Sleep" from the album "Loveless" released in 1991 on Creation Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Spectrum & Silver Apples "The Edge" from the album "A Lake of Teardrops" released in 1999 on Space Age Recordings.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Charles Mingus "Haitian Fight Song" from the album "The Clown" released in 1957 on Atlantic Records.

Charles Mingus of course on double bass, Shafi Hadi on alto and tenor saxophone, Jimmy Knepper on trombone, Wade Legge on piano and Danny Richmond on drums.

Hey Pogo get your buttocks back in this thread, you've not posted for more than a week.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Originally published on the 1973 masterpiece, Phaedra, this is a live version of  Tangerine Dream's Mysterious Semblance on the Strand of Nightmares. This recording was made at the TD 35th anniversary tour at Shepard's Bush Empire in 2005. Enjoy!


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Mingus "Haitian Fight Song" from the album "The Clown" released in 1957 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Charles Mingus of course on double bass, Shafi Hadi on alto and tenor saxophone, Jimmy Knepper on trombone, Wade Legge on piano and Danny Richmond on drums.
> 
> Hey Pogo get your buttocks back in this thread, you've not posted for more than a week.
Click to expand...



Doch!  Ich habe drei posten am Sontag gebraucht.  

Mingus reminded me of this record.  I wore it out.  Love Percy Heath's bass work here.

*Modern Jazz 4tet - Topsy*

​


----------



## Pogo

*It's a Beautiful Day -- Don and Dewey*

​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Mingus "Haitian Fight Song" from the album "The Clown" released in 1957 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Charles Mingus of course on double bass, Shafi Hadi on alto and tenor saxophone, Jimmy Knepper on trombone, Wade Legge on piano and Danny Richmond on drums.
> 
> Hey Pogo get your buttocks back in this thread, you've not posted for more than a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doch!  Drei posten am Sontag.
> 
> Mingus reminded me of this record.  I wore it out.  Love Percy Heath's bass work here.
> 
> *Modern Jazz 4tet - Topsy*
> 
> ​
Click to expand...



Yes you did posts on Sunday, I just noticed 

That was a wonderful piece from the Modern Jazz Quartet, Percy Heath excellent and also the second time he's been in this thread also the second time that the great Milt Jackson has appeared, remember Thelonious Monk's "Straight No Chaser" and Thelonious Monk's "Blue Monk", post # 881 here:

What are you listening to?

Pogo we need to get married, it doesn't matter that I'm already married, I'm pro-Polygamy with this, we can listen to Jazz records and you can pour me Mint Juleps


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Sorry folks, not much into jazz, never really have been, but thanks for the thanks on my electronica!
This one is a bit personal to me as I was out there next to Buffalo Bayou listening to this one live back in '86. To borrow a line from Jeff Spicoli: "Awesome! Totally awesome!"
From Rendezvous Houston in 1986, here is Jean-Michel Jarre's Rendezvous IV:


The Houston fire marshals had a cow when they discovered the fireworks people launching through the louvers on the 1600 Smith Street building. (the white building with the slots on the coupola roof on the right) The crew, who were all French, feigned that they understood no English and continued launching right through the end of the show.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Mingus "Haitian Fight Song" from the album "The Clown" released in 1957 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Charles Mingus of course on double bass, Shafi Hadi on alto and tenor saxophone, Jimmy Knepper on trombone, Wade Legge on piano and Danny Richmond on drums.
> 
> Hey Pogo get your buttocks back in this thread, you've not posted for more than a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doch!  Drei posten am Sontag.
> 
> Mingus reminded me of this record.  I wore it out.  Love Percy Heath's bass work here.
> 
> *Modern Jazz 4tet - Topsy*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did posts on Sunday, I just noticed
> 
> That was a wonderful piece from the Modern Jazz Quartet, Percy Heath excellent and also the second time he's been in this thread also the second time that the great Milt Jackson has appeared, remember Thelonious Monk's "Straight No Chaser" and Thelonious Monk's "Blue Monk", post # 881 here:
> 
> What are you listening to?
> 
> Pogo we need to get married, it doesn't matter that I'm already married, I'm pro-Polygamy with this, we can listen to Jazz records and you can pour me Mint Juleps
Click to expand...


Don't give me that julep song and dance.  You want me to cook for you, I just know it.
I mean -- who wouldn't....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Mingus "Haitian Fight Song" from the album "The Clown" released in 1957 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Charles Mingus of course on double bass, Shafi Hadi on alto and tenor saxophone, Jimmy Knepper on trombone, Wade Legge on piano and Danny Richmond on drums.
> 
> Hey Pogo get your buttocks back in this thread, you've not posted for more than a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doch!  Drei posten am Sontag.
> 
> Mingus reminded me of this record.  I wore it out.  Love Percy Heath's bass work here.
> 
> *Modern Jazz 4tet - Topsy*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did posts on Sunday, I just noticed
> 
> That was a wonderful piece from the Modern Jazz Quartet, Percy Heath excellent and also the second time he's been in this thread also the second time that the great Milt Jackson has appeared, remember Thelonious Monk's "Straight No Chaser" and Thelonious Monk's "Blue Monk", post # 881 here:
> 
> What are you listening to?
> 
> Pogo we need to get married, it doesn't matter that I'm already married, I'm pro-Polygamy with this, we can listen to Jazz records and you can pour me Mint Juleps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give me that julep song and dance.  You want me to cook for you, I just know it.
> I mean -- who wouldn't....
Click to expand...


You can start now, get into the kitchen and make me a sammich


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Creatures "Miss The Girl" released on 7" in 1983 on Polydor Records....the B Side is "Hot Springs In The Snow"

"Miss The Girl" is also on The Creatures first album "Feast" released in 1983 also on Polydor Records.

The Creatures were a Siouxsie and the Banshees side project, featuring Siouxsie Sioux and percussionist Budgie.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Ray Smith "Right Behind You Baby" released on 7" in 1958 on Sun Records, this is the B Side and it's a gem....the A Side is "So Young" which is just not very good.

Ray Smith was one of those tragic people where everything went wrong in his personal life. He committed suicide by shooting himself on November 29th 1979 aged 45 years-old.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Vibes "I'm In Pittsburgh (And It's Rainin')" from "The Inner Wardrobes Of Your Mind EP" released in 1985 on 12" on Chainsaw Records....the other tracks are "I Hear Noises (Extended Trip Version)", "Hasil Adkins In My Head" and "Scratch My Back"


The Vibes "Hasil Adkins In My Head"


I was going to include a Hasil Adkins song, but most of his songs might be a bit too frightening for the uninitiated and also those of a nervous disposition.

West Virginia has a lot to answer for....ahem Coyote West Virginia, you have Hasil Adkins to answer for  a complete mad man.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Sonics "Strychnine" from the album "Here Are The Sonics!!!" released in 1965 on Etiquette Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Hasil Adkins "No More Hot Dogs" from the compilation album "Out To Hunch", the songs recorded from 1960-1964 and released in 1986 on Norton Records, on the back of the record sleeve it says:

Technical Note: Sound quality on some tracks may vary with intoxication levels.

"No More Hot Dogs" is about Hasil Adkins wanting to decapitate his girlfriend and nail her head to the wall, decapitation is a recurring theme in his songs, as is chicken and space aliens.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Pogo

Paulo Moura --* Chorinho pra você*  (Chorinho for you)

​Chorinho (shor-EEN-yoo) is a distinctively Brazilian musical form that developed in the late 19th century around the same time as, and sharing certain musical structures with, ragtime in the States.  Usually employing a small group featuring a lead instrument (commonly a flute or mandolin, here the clarinet), a 7-string guitar (extra bass string, for meandering counterpoint) and always light percussion.  This one is more innovative than the standard form, which follows a AA-BB-AA-CC-AA pattern.  The melody is almost invariably poignant, dripping with the bittersweet longing emotion the Portuguese call _saudade_.


Probably the best known chorinho to US audiences is "Tico Tico no Fuba", often shortened to just "Tico Tico", written 99 years ago....

---- which was really never intended to be played like this:

​


----------



## Pogo

North Carolina's own .... Thelonious Monk:  *Crepuscule with Nellie*

​
Monk was a fairly intense dude.  And he had a "thing" for his musicians being on time.  One night he had a quartet playing in a jazz club.  After the band played a set Monk told the musicians "twenty minutes" for a break.

When the 20 minutes were up Monk took his place back at the piano.  The bassist took up his bass, the sax player was ready...

No drummer.  Apparently he had ducked out to the strip club next door and hadn't made it back.  

Monk said nothing, did nothing, just sat and waited.  

Finally the drummer came rushing in furtively, hurriedly taking his place at the drum set, whereupon Monk launched immediately into the music.  After the theme was run through the sax player took a solo, band came back in, then Monk took his solo, band back in, then the bassist took his solo.  Band came back, and now it was time for the drummer's solo. Soon as he started Monk motioned to the other two musicians to follow him.  They went offstage, out the door and waited there.

For an hour.

The drummer was left to himself, all alone, to come up with whatever he could_ for an hour_. 
All alone.
No way out.

Finally they came back and got him off the hook.

That drummer was never late again.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Happy - Pharrell Williams


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Mingus "Haitian Fight Song" from the album "The Clown" released in 1957 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Charles Mingus of course on double bass, Shafi Hadi on alto and tenor saxophone, Jimmy Knepper on trombone, Wade Legge on piano and Danny Richmond on drums.
> 
> Hey Pogo get your buttocks back in this thread, you've not posted for more than a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doch!  Drei posten am Sontag.
> 
> Mingus reminded me of this record.  I wore it out.  Love Percy Heath's bass work here.
> 
> *Modern Jazz 4tet - Topsy*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did posts on Sunday, I just noticed
> 
> That was a wonderful piece from the Modern Jazz Quartet, Percy Heath excellent and also the second time he's been in this thread also the second time that the great Milt Jackson has appeared, remember Thelonious Monk's "Straight No Chaser" and Thelonious Monk's "Blue Monk", post # 881 here:
> 
> What are you listening to?
> 
> Pogo we need to get married, it doesn't matter that I'm already married, I'm pro-Polygamy with this, we can listen to Jazz records and you can pour me Mint Juleps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give me that julep song and dance.  You want me to cook for you, I just know it.
> I mean -- who wouldn't....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can start now, get into the kitchen and make me a sammich
Click to expand...


  While he's at it, he can make me one too!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Mingus "Haitian Fight Song" from the album "The Clown" released in 1957 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Charles Mingus of course on double bass, Shafi Hadi on alto and tenor saxophone, Jimmy Knepper on trombone, Wade Legge on piano and Danny Richmond on drums.
> 
> Hey Pogo get your buttocks back in this thread, you've not posted for more than a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doch!  Drei posten am Sontag.
> 
> Mingus reminded me of this record.  I wore it out.  Love Percy Heath's bass work here.
> 
> *Modern Jazz 4tet - Topsy*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did posts on Sunday, I just noticed
> 
> That was a wonderful piece from the Modern Jazz Quartet, Percy Heath excellent and also the second time he's been in this thread also the second time that the great Milt Jackson has appeared, remember Thelonious Monk's "Straight No Chaser" and Thelonious Monk's "Blue Monk", post # 881 here:
> 
> What are you listening to?
> 
> Pogo we need to get married, it doesn't matter that I'm already married, I'm pro-Polygamy with this, we can listen to Jazz records and you can pour me Mint Juleps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give me that julep song and dance.  You want me to cook for you, I just know it.
> I mean -- who wouldn't....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can start now, get into the kitchen and make me a sammich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While he's at it, he can make me one too!
Click to expand...


It's a deal.     --- The three of us will make a sandwich.  

Know what I mean, nudge nudge....


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doch!  Drei posten am Sontag.
> 
> Mingus reminded me of this record.  I wore it out.  Love Percy Heath's bass work here.
> 
> *Modern Jazz 4tet - Topsy*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did posts on Sunday, I just noticed
> 
> That was a wonderful piece from the Modern Jazz Quartet, Percy Heath excellent and also the second time he's been in this thread also the second time that the great Milt Jackson has appeared, remember Thelonious Monk's "Straight No Chaser" and Thelonious Monk's "Blue Monk", post # 881 here:
> 
> What are you listening to?
> 
> Pogo we need to get married, it doesn't matter that I'm already married, I'm pro-Polygamy with this, we can listen to Jazz records and you can pour me Mint Juleps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give me that julep song and dance.  You want me to cook for you, I just know it.
> I mean -- who wouldn't....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can start now, get into the kitchen and make me a sammich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While he's at it, he can make me one too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a deal.     --- The three of us will make a sandwich.
> 
> Know what I mean, nudge nudge....
Click to expand...


A ham in between two pieces of white bread?


----------



## Pogo

XTC - *It's Nearly Africa*

​


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did posts on Sunday, I just noticed
> 
> That was a wonderful piece from the Modern Jazz Quartet, Percy Heath excellent and also the second time he's been in this thread also the second time that the great Milt Jackson has appeared, remember Thelonious Monk's "Straight No Chaser" and Thelonious Monk's "Blue Monk", post # 881 here:
> 
> What are you listening to?
> 
> Pogo we need to get married, it doesn't matter that I'm already married, I'm pro-Polygamy with this, we can listen to Jazz records and you can pour me Mint Juleps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me that julep song and dance.  You want me to cook for you, I just know it.
> I mean -- who wouldn't....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can start now, get into the kitchen and make me a sammich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While he's at it, he can make me one too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a deal.     --- The three of us will make a sandwich.
> 
> Know what I mean, nudge nudge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A ham in between two pieces of white bread?
Click to expand...




I could make a reference to "lettuce" here but I won't.  

Two fine tomatoes though.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me that julep song and dance.  You want me to cook for you, I just know it.
> I mean -- who wouldn't....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can start now, get into the kitchen and make me a sammich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While he's at it, he can make me one too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a deal.     --- The three of us will make a sandwich.
> 
> Know what I mean, nudge nudge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A ham in between two pieces of white bread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could make a reference to "lettuce" here but I won't.
> 
> Two fine tomatoes though.
Click to expand...


  Not sure where we would squeeze in the lettuce.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pogo

I love this guy's voice --- you'd never guess he's young, white, or Australian....

C.W. Stoneking --* The 'Love Me or Die'*

​


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doch!  Drei posten am Sontag.
> 
> Mingus reminded me of this record.  I wore it out.  Love Percy Heath's bass work here.
> 
> *Modern Jazz 4tet - Topsy*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did posts on Sunday, I just noticed
> 
> That was a wonderful piece from the Modern Jazz Quartet, Percy Heath excellent and also the second time he's been in this thread also the second time that the great Milt Jackson has appeared, remember Thelonious Monk's "Straight No Chaser" and Thelonious Monk's "Blue Monk", post # 881 here:
> 
> What are you listening to?
> 
> Pogo we need to get married, it doesn't matter that I'm already married, I'm pro-Polygamy with this, we can listen to Jazz records and you can pour me Mint Juleps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give me that julep song and dance.  You want me to cook for you, I just know it.
> I mean -- who wouldn't....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can start now, get into the kitchen and make me a sammich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While he's at it, he can make me one too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a deal.     --- The three of us will make a sandwich.
> 
> Know what I mean, nudge nudge....
Click to expand...


*"Know what I mean, nudge nudge.... "
*
Um, I'm just an innocent girl with a virgin mind, oh wait, hold on I forgot


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did posts on Sunday, I just noticed
> 
> That was a wonderful piece from the Modern Jazz Quartet, Percy Heath excellent and also the second time he's been in this thread also the second time that the great Milt Jackson has appeared, remember Thelonious Monk's "Straight No Chaser" and Thelonious Monk's "Blue Monk", post # 881 here:
> 
> What are you listening to?
> 
> Pogo we need to get married, it doesn't matter that I'm already married, I'm pro-Polygamy with this, we can listen to Jazz records and you can pour me Mint Juleps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me that julep song and dance.  You want me to cook for you, I just know it.
> I mean -- who wouldn't....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can start now, get into the kitchen and make me a sammich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While he's at it, he can make me one too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a deal.     --- The three of us will make a sandwich.
> 
> Know what I mean, nudge nudge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A ham in between two pieces of white bread?
Click to expand...


Is this going to be a hide the salami type situation?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can start now, get into the kitchen and make me a sammich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he's at it, he can make me one too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a deal.     --- The three of us will make a sandwich.
> 
> Know what I mean, nudge nudge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A ham in between two pieces of white bread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could make a reference to "lettuce" here but I won't.
> 
> Two fine tomatoes though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure where we would squeeze in the lettuce.
Click to expand...


ChrisL I hold you responsible for leading Pogo astray


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> While he's at it, he can make me one too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a deal.     --- The three of us will make a sandwich.
> 
> Know what I mean, nudge nudge....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A ham in between two pieces of white bread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could make a reference to "lettuce" here but I won't.
> 
> Two fine tomatoes though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure where we would squeeze in the lettuce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL I hold you responsible for leading Pogo astray
Click to expand...


Pogo has been a stray for longer than I've known him!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a deal.     --- The three of us will make a sandwich.
> 
> Know what I mean, nudge nudge....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ham in between two pieces of white bread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could make a reference to "lettuce" here but I won't.
> 
> Two fine tomatoes though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure where we would squeeze in the lettuce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL I hold you responsible for leading Pogo astray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo has been a stray for longer than I've known him!
Click to expand...


It's okay Chris, now I'm a Polygamist I'll be keeping Pogo on the plantation


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Counting Crows....Rain King



_When I think of heaven (Deliver me in a black-winged bird)
I think of flying down into a sea of pens and feathers
and all other instruments of faith and sex and God
In the belly of a black-winged bird
Don't try to feed me
I've been here before and I deserve a little more_
_I belong in the service of the Queen I belong anywhere but in between
She's been crying I've been thinking And I am the Rain King_


----------



## Coyote

Soul Asylum - Runaway Train
Thank you Intense for this gem


----------



## Coyote

Blackmore's Night - Village Lanterne
this one is thanks to Ollie


----------



## Coyote

I'm a hardcore sucker for romantic happy endings with comedy...Princess Bride - my favorite movie...


----------



## Coyote

Everybody's talking...


----------



## Coyote

Well it's alright....End of the Line by the Traveling Wilburys


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

A bit of American History...

The Battle Hymn of the Republic



and by Odetta...one of the best


"...as he died to make men holy we shall die to make men free..."


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Well it's alright....End of the Line by the Traveling Wilburys



Thank you for this Coyote -- I've been hearing this so regularly from the local band I work with but never heard the original before.

I've gotta say, it sounds better when the locals do it (without the drummer).  That "at the end of the line" response is so sweet the way they do it with male and female vocals together.  Good to hear the original though.  Sweet tune.


----------



## Coyote

Odetta...All the Pretty Little Horses


----------



## Pogo

Just thought of this for whatever reason (bad eyesight probably) ---

The title of the thread is "What are you listening to", which is correct English.

In New Orleans though, you don't "listen_ to_" --- you "listen *at*".  As if you're casting your aural observational powers _toward_ something.

Seems to me like "to" is more active whereas "at" is more passive.  

Lucy Hamilton


----------



## Coyote

The House of the Rising Sun


Odetta



The Animals


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> The House of the Rising Sun
> 
> 
> Odetta
> 
> 
> 
> The Animals




OK, now you done it....

​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Just thought of this for whatever reason (bad eyesight probably) ---
> 
> The title of the thread is "What are you listening to", which is correct English.
> 
> In New Orleans though, you don't "listen_ to_" --- you "listen *at*".  As if you're casting your aural observational powers _toward_ something.
> 
> Seems to me like "to" is more active whereas "at" is more passive.
> 
> Lucy Hamilton



Pogo I do not understand this 

So in New Orleans they'd say what are you listening at?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

For some reason...I'm hung up on anthems and patriotic songs...this is kind of what I wish our anthem was...and John McDermott is one of the best 



And, for Scotland (who could fail to be stirred?)



Can music bring one to God?  I think so...


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought of this for whatever reason (bad eyesight probably) ---
> 
> The title of the thread is "What are you listening to", which is correct English.
> 
> In New Orleans though, you don't "listen_ to_" --- you "listen *at*".  As if you're casting your aural observational powers _toward_ something.
> 
> Seems to me like "to" is more active whereas "at" is more passive.
> 
> Lucy Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo I do not understand this
> 
> So in New Orleans they'd say what are you listening at?
Click to expand...


I have no clue what he's talking about.  Lol.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


>



I love that song!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


>



You've trapped me....


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought of this for whatever reason (bad eyesight probably) ---
> 
> The title of the thread is "What are you listening to", which is correct English.
> 
> In New Orleans though, you don't "listen_ to_" --- you "listen *at*".  As if you're casting your aural observational powers _toward_ something.
> 
> Seems to me like "to" is more active whereas "at" is more passive.
> 
> Lucy Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo I do not understand this
> 
> So in New Orleans they'd say what are you listening at?
Click to expand...


Yup.  "listening at".

Strange isn't it?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> The House of the Rising Sun
> 
> 
> Odetta
> 
> 
> 
> The Animals



This song "The House of The Rising Sun", originally called "Rising Sun Blues" when first recorded, the oldest known recording of it is from 1933 by Clarence "Tom" Ashley and Gwen Foster. 

In 1927 Iva Smith had a recording "Rising Sun Blues" but it has no relation to this, it's a completely different song, but has the same title.

Clarence "Tom" Ashley and Gwen Foster "Rising Sun Blues" recorded September 6th 1933 and released on 10" 78 RPM in 1934 on Vocalion Records....the B Side is "East Virginia Blues"


Vocalion Records had a beautiful inner segment, here's the above 10" 78 RPM A Side and B Side.











Edited for Iva Smith not Ivy Smith


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The House of the Rising Sun
> 
> 
> Odetta
> 
> 
> 
> The Animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song "The House of The Rising Sun", originally called "Rising Sun Blues" when first recorded, the oldest known recording of it is from 1933 by Tom Clarence Ashley and Gwen Foster. In 1927 Ivy Smith had a recording "Rising Sun Blues" but it has no relation to this, it's a completely different song, but has the same title.
> 
> Tom Clarence Ashley and Gwen Foster "Rising Sun Blues" recorded September 6th 1933 and released on 10" 78 RPM in 1934 on Vocalion Records....the B Side is "East Virginia Blues"
> 
> 
> Vocalion Records had a beautiful inner segment, here's the above 10" 78 RPM A Side and B Side.
Click to expand...



  Beautiful.  That's an outstanding transcription.  That's part of what I do professionally so I appreciate it -- that's fine work right there.

There was a yuuuge leap in recording quality from the '20s to the '30s.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The House of the Rising Sun
> 
> 
> Odetta
> 
> 
> 
> The Animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song "The House of The Rising Sun", originally called "Rising Sun Blues" when first recorded, the oldest known recording of it is from 1933 by Clarence "Tom" Ashley and Gwen Foster. In 1927 Ivy Smith had a recording "Rising Sun Blues" but it has no relation to this, it's a completely different song, but has the same title.
> 
> Clarence "Tom" Ashley and Gwen Foster "Rising Sun Blues" recorded September 6th 1933 and released on 10" 78 RPM in 1934 on Vocalion Records....the B Side is "East Virginia Blues"
> 
> 
> Vocalion Records had a beautiful inner segment, here's the above 10" 78 RPM A Side and B Side.
Click to expand...


Cool...didn't realize it was that old


----------



## Coyote

Another song I love...500 Miles

I grew up with Peter, Paul and Mary's version...



But, I also LOVE Eric and Leon Bibb (father and son)...and the video adds a back story to it, such voices


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

_Oh, had I a golden Thread
And needle so fine
I've weave a magic strand
Of rainbow design
Of rainbow design.

In it I'd weave the bravery
Of women giving birth,
In it I would weave the innocence
Of children over all the earth,
Children of all earth._


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The House of the Rising Sun
> 
> 
> Odetta
> 
> 
> 
> The Animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song "The House of The Rising Sun", originally called "Rising Sun Blues" when first recorded, the oldest known recording of it is from 1933 by Clarence "Tom" Ashley and Gwen Foster. In 1927 Ivy Smith had a recording "Rising Sun Blues" but it has no relation to this, it's a completely different song, but has the same title.
> 
> Clarence "Tom" Ashley and Gwen Foster "Rising Sun Blues" recorded September 6th 1933 and released on 10" 78 RPM in 1934 on Vocalion Records....the B Side is "East Virginia Blues"
> 
> 
> Vocalion Records had a beautiful inner segment, here's the above 10" 78 RPM A Side and B Side.
Click to expand...


As I mentioned Iva Smith's "Rising Sun Blues" also, here it is, with Cow Cow Davenport on the piano and Booker T. Winfield on the cornet.

Iva Smith and Cow Cow Davenport "Rising Sun Blues" recorded January 26th 1927 and released in 1927 on 10" 78 RPM on Paramount Records...."Rising Sun Blues" is the B Side, the A Side is "My Own Man Blues"


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Pogo

The version the Animals did came from the early Dylan recording recently released at that time...

​-- which he in turn got from Dave van Ronk


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The House of the Rising Sun
> 
> 
> Odetta
> 
> 
> 
> The Animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song "The House of The Rising Sun", originally called "Rising Sun Blues" when first recorded, the oldest known recording of it is from 1933 by Clarence "Tom" Ashley and Gwen Foster. In 1927 Ivy Smith had a recording "Rising Sun Blues" but it has no relation to this, it's a completely different song, but has the same title.
> 
> Clarence "Tom" Ashley and Gwen Foster "Rising Sun Blues" recorded September 6th 1933 and released on 10" 78 RPM in 1934 on Vocalion Records....the B Side is "East Virginia Blues"
> 
> 
> Vocalion Records had a beautiful inner segment, here's the above 10" 78 RPM A Side and B Side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I mentioned Iva Smith's "Rising Sun Blues" also, here it is, with Cow Cow Davenport on the piano and Booker T. Winfield on the cornet.
> 
> Iva Smith and Cow Cow Davenport "Rising Sun Blues" recorded January 26th 1927 and released in 1927 on 10" 78 RPM on Paramount Records...."Rising Sun Blues" is the B Side, the A Side is "My Own Man Blues"
Click to expand...


"Cow Cow" always brings this to mind...

​When Ella starts to scat it's just... unreal


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought of this for whatever reason (bad eyesight probably) ---
> 
> The title of the thread is "What are you listening to", which is correct English.
> 
> In New Orleans though, you don't "listen_ to_" --- you "listen *at*".  As if you're casting your aural observational powers _toward_ something.
> 
> Seems to me like "to" is more active whereas "at" is more passive.
> 
> Lucy Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo I do not understand this
> 
> So in New Orleans they'd say what are you listening at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  "listening at".
> 
> Strange isn't it?
Click to expand...


Yes to say the least.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought of this for whatever reason (bad eyesight probably) ---
> 
> The title of the thread is "What are you listening to", which is correct English.
> 
> In New Orleans though, you don't "listen_ to_" --- you "listen *at*".  As if you're casting your aural observational powers _toward_ something.
> 
> Seems to me like "to" is more active whereas "at" is more passive.
> 
> Lucy Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo I do not understand this
> 
> So in New Orleans they'd say what are you listening at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue what he's talking about.  Lol.
Click to expand...


*"I have no clue what he's talking about. Lol. "*

Well as I have the key to the padlock on the liquor cabinet, if Pogo has been drinking he's taken an axe to the padlock....and, well this means he's in trouble when I check the damage


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I'm not familiar with anything from the 20s or 30s, unless maybe it's been covered more recently.


----------



## Coyote

I was a sucker for this movie too...and Patrick Swayze


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> I'm not familiar with anything from the 20s or 30s, unless maybe it's been covered more recently.



Hey, that's why we're here 

It's a treasure. There weren't all these labels put on music like "country", "jazz", blues" etc in the relentless charge to pigeonhole everything, pave it over and market it for maximum profit --- yet. You got a whole lot of creativity straight from the heart.

You got some crap too but that's necessary and it's always there.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The House of the Rising Sun
> 
> 
> Odetta
> 
> 
> 
> The Animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song "The House of The Rising Sun", originally called "Rising Sun Blues" when first recorded, the oldest known recording of it is from 1933 by Tom Clarence Ashley and Gwen Foster. In 1927 Ivy Smith had a recording "Rising Sun Blues" but it has no relation to this, it's a completely different song, but has the same title.
> 
> Tom Clarence Ashley and Gwen Foster "Rising Sun Blues" recorded September 6th 1933 and released on 10" 78 RPM in 1934 on Vocalion Records....the B Side is "East Virginia Blues"
> 
> 
> Vocalion Records had a beautiful inner segment, here's the above 10" 78 RPM A Side and B Side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.  That's an outstanding transcription.  That's part of what I do professionally so I appreciate it -- that's fine work right there.
> 
> There was a yuuuge leap in recording quality from the '20s to the '30s.
Click to expand...


I've had this obsession with records since I was about 10 years-old.

There's this man and he wants to sell his collection of 78 RPM records, he has roughly 600 of them, we're arranging to meet so I can look through them and I'll take from him all the Blues, Rhythm & Blues and any Jazz ones, except that awful Dixieland Jazz stuff which I hate, two things I hate Dixieland Jazz and anything with a banjo on, I detest the banjo.

In my Totalitarian Dictatorship EVERY banjo will be seized on and publicly sledgehammered in the street.


----------



## Coyote

Black Lilies - Catherine
...love songs that tell stories...we were born to fly! 


_Sergeant Foster, tell me now straight
Four thousand pounds of fire and we’re in overweight
You say you don’t believe we’ll ever get her off the ground
Don’t worry, sergeant she ain’t never let me down
No she ain’t never let me down_


_Up here with the birds and the angels and the bombs
Eighty-nine missions and I ain’t twenty-one
Thinking of my mother and the girl I left behind
Come on silver darling, we were born to fly
Yeah we were born to fly_


_And my Catherine, carry me on your wings
To Lake Michigan and childhood dreams
Where the Red Arrow Highway cuts right through our town
Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground
Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground_


_Remember them German boys from Chicago town
Marching down main street and nobody made a sound
I wasn’t but a child then, and I ain’t much older now
Looking back through the smoke and flames, they never saw it coming down
No they never saw it coming down_


_And my Catherine, carry me on your wings
To Lake Michigan and childhood dreams
Where the Red Arrow Highway cuts right through our town
Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground
Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground_


_Traveled across the ocean, been all around this land
Pontedera, Italy … got drunk in Paris, France
Crossed that old Rhine River, can’t be much longer now
Have you heard the news today?  We’re all heroes now!
Yeah we’re all heroes now_


_And my Catherine, carry me on your wings
To Lake Michigan and childhood dreams
Where the Red Arrow Highway cuts right through our town
Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground
Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground_


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The House of the Rising Sun
> 
> 
> Odetta
> 
> 
> 
> The Animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song "The House of The Rising Sun", originally called "Rising Sun Blues" when first recorded, the oldest known recording of it is from 1933 by Tom Clarence Ashley and Gwen Foster. In 1927 Ivy Smith had a recording "Rising Sun Blues" but it has no relation to this, it's a completely different song, but has the same title.
> 
> Tom Clarence Ashley and Gwen Foster "Rising Sun Blues" recorded September 6th 1933 and released on 10" 78 RPM in 1934 on Vocalion Records....the B Side is "East Virginia Blues"
> 
> 
> Vocalion Records had a beautiful inner segment, here's the above 10" 78 RPM A Side and B Side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.  That's an outstanding transcription.  That's part of what I do professionally so I appreciate it -- that's fine work right there.
> 
> There was a yuuuge leap in recording quality from the '20s to the '30s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had this obsession with records since I was about 10 years-old.
> 
> There's this man and he wants to sell his collection of 78 RPM records, he has roughly 600 of them, we're arranging to meet so I can look through them and I'll take from him all the Blues, Rhythm & Blues and any Jazz ones, except that awful Dixieland Jazz stuff which I hate, two things I hate Dixieland Jazz and anything with a banjo on, I detest the banjo.
> 
> In my Totalitarian Dictatorship EVERY banjo will be seized on and publicly sledgehammered in the street.
Click to expand...


I did not know this about you --- you know what, I have a banjo right here, two meters away.  You're inspiring me to pick it up. 

Matter of fact I think I'll play it at our wedding.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The House of the Rising Sun
> 
> 
> Odetta
> 
> 
> 
> The Animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song "The House of The Rising Sun", originally called "Rising Sun Blues" when first recorded, the oldest known recording of it is from 1933 by Tom Clarence Ashley and Gwen Foster. In 1927 Ivy Smith had a recording "Rising Sun Blues" but it has no relation to this, it's a completely different song, but has the same title.
> 
> Tom Clarence Ashley and Gwen Foster "Rising Sun Blues" recorded September 6th 1933 and released on 10" 78 RPM in 1934 on Vocalion Records....the B Side is "East Virginia Blues"
> 
> 
> Vocalion Records had a beautiful inner segment, here's the above 10" 78 RPM A Side and B Side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.  That's an outstanding transcription.  That's part of what I do professionally so I appreciate it -- that's fine work right there.
> 
> There was a yuuuge leap in recording quality from the '20s to the '30s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had this obsession with records since I was about 10 years-old.
> 
> There's this man and he wants to sell his collection of 78 RPM records, he has roughly 600 of them, we're arranging to meet so I can look through them and I'll take from him all the Blues, Rhythm & Blues and any Jazz ones, except that awful Dixieland Jazz stuff which I hate, two things I hate Dixieland Jazz and anything with a banjo on, I detest the banjo.
> 
> In my Totalitarian Dictatorship EVERY banjo will be seized on and publicly sledgehammered in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not know this about you --- you know what, I have a banjo right here, two meters away.  You're inspiring me to pick it up.
> 
> Matter of fact I think I'll play it at our wedding.
Click to expand...


You are just inviting trouble now


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The House of the Rising Sun
> 
> 
> Odetta
> 
> 
> 
> The Animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song "The House of The Rising Sun", originally called "Rising Sun Blues" when first recorded, the oldest known recording of it is from 1933 by Tom Clarence Ashley and Gwen Foster. In 1927 Ivy Smith had a recording "Rising Sun Blues" but it has no relation to this, it's a completely different song, but has the same title.
> 
> Tom Clarence Ashley and Gwen Foster "Rising Sun Blues" recorded September 6th 1933 and released on 10" 78 RPM in 1934 on Vocalion Records....the B Side is "East Virginia Blues"
> 
> 
> Vocalion Records had a beautiful inner segment, here's the above 10" 78 RPM A Side and B Side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.  That's an outstanding transcription.  That's part of what I do professionally so I appreciate it -- that's fine work right there.
> 
> There was a yuuuge leap in recording quality from the '20s to the '30s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had this obsession with records since I was about 10 years-old.
> 
> There's this man and he wants to sell his collection of 78 RPM records, he has roughly 600 of them, we're arranging to meet so I can look through them and I'll take from him all the Blues, Rhythm & Blues and any Jazz ones, except that awful Dixieland Jazz stuff which I hate, two things I hate Dixieland Jazz and anything with a banjo on, I detest the banjo.
> 
> In my Totalitarian Dictatorship EVERY banjo will be seized on and publicly sledgehammered in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not know this about you --- you know what, I have a banjo right here, two meters away.  You're inspiring me to pick it up.
> 
> Matter of fact I think I'll play it at our wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just inviting trouble now
Click to expand...


Oh no, we ain't even started.  

I recognize reverse psychology when I see it.  So here you go, as requested, this is my favorite banjo player, Alison Brown.  I like to describe her as "the banjo player Béla Fleck wishes he was".... 

​


----------



## ChrisL

Uh oh.  Not even married yet and already fighting.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Uh oh.  Not even married yet and already fighting.



Yup -- we're ready.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This song "The House of The Rising Sun", originally called "Rising Sun Blues" when first recorded, the oldest known recording of it is from 1933 by Tom Clarence Ashley and Gwen Foster. In 1927 Ivy Smith had a recording "Rising Sun Blues" but it has no relation to this, it's a completely different song, but has the same title.
> 
> Tom Clarence Ashley and Gwen Foster "Rising Sun Blues" recorded September 6th 1933 and released on 10" 78 RPM in 1934 on Vocalion Records....the B Side is "East Virginia Blues"
> 
> 
> Vocalion Records had a beautiful inner segment, here's the above 10" 78 RPM A Side and B Side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.  That's an outstanding transcription.  That's part of what I do professionally so I appreciate it -- that's fine work right there.
> 
> There was a yuuuge leap in recording quality from the '20s to the '30s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had this obsession with records since I was about 10 years-old.
> 
> There's this man and he wants to sell his collection of 78 RPM records, he has roughly 600 of them, we're arranging to meet so I can look through them and I'll take from him all the Blues, Rhythm & Blues and any Jazz ones, except that awful Dixieland Jazz stuff which I hate, two things I hate Dixieland Jazz and anything with a banjo on, I detest the banjo.
> 
> In my Totalitarian Dictatorship EVERY banjo will be seized on and publicly sledgehammered in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not know this about you --- you know what, I have a banjo right here, two meters away.  You're inspiring me to pick it up.
> 
> Matter of fact I think I'll play it at our wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just inviting trouble now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, we ain't even started.
> 
> I recognize reverse psychology when I see it.  So here you go, as requested, this is my favorite banjo player, Alison Brown.  I like to describe her as "the banjo player Béla Fleck wishes he was"....
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Pogo that was great


----------



## Coyote

Stan Rogers - The Mary Ellen Carter


_She went down last October in a pouring driving rain._
_The skipper, he'd been drinking and the Mate, he felt no pain._
_Too close to Three Mile Rock, and she was dealt her mortal blow,_
_And the Mary Ellen Carter settled low._
_There were just us five aboard her when she finally was awash._
_We'd worked like hell to save her, all heedless of the cost._
_And the groan she gave as she went down, it caused us to proclaim_
_That the Mary Ellen Carter would rise again._

_Well, the owners wrote her off; not a nickel would they spend._
_She gave twenty years of service, boys, then met her sorry end._
_But insurance paid the loss to us, they let her rest below._
_Then they laughed at us and said we had to go._
_But we talked of her all winter, some days around the clock,_
_For she's worth a quarter million, afloat and at the dock._
_And with every jar that hit the bar, we swore we would remain_
_And make the Mary Ellen Carter rise again._

_Rise again, rise again, that her name not be lost_
_To the knowledge of men._
_Those who loved her best and were with her till the end_
_Will make the Mary Ellen Carter rise again._

_All spring, now, we've been with her on a barge lent by a friend._
_Three dives a day in hard hat suit and twice I've had the bends._
_Thank God it's only sixty feet and the currents here are slow_
_Or I'd never have the strength to go below._
_But we've patched her rents, stopped her vents, dogged hatch and_
_porthole down._
_Put cables to her, 'fore and aft and girded her around._
_Tomorrow, noon, we hit the air and then take up the strain._
_And make the Mary Ellen Carter Rise Again._

_For we couldn't leave her there, you see, to crumble into scale._
_She'd saved our lives so many times, living through the gale_
_And the laughing, drunken rats who left her to a sorry grave_
_They won't be laughing in another day. . ._
*And you, to whom adversity has dealt the final blow
With smiling bastards lying to you everywhere you go
Turn to, and put out all your strength of arm and heart and brain
And like the Mary Ellen Carter, rise again.*

_Rise again, rise again - though your heart it be broken_
_And life about to end_
_No matter what you've lost, be it a home, a love, a friend._
_Like the Mary Ellen Carter, rise again._


----------



## Pogo

​


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> ​




That reminded me of this -- R Crumb and his Cheap Suit Serenaders:   *Singin' in the Bathtub*

​


----------



## Coyote

Stan Rogers - Witch of the Westmerelands...


_Pale was the wounded knight
That bore the rowan shield,
Loud and cruel were the ravens' cries
As they feasted on the field,

Saying, "Beck water, cold and clear,
Will never clean your wound.
There's none but the Witch of the Westmoreland
Can make thee hale and sound.

"So turn, turn your stallion's head
Till his red mane flies in the wind
And the rider of the moon goes by
And the bright star falls behind."

And clear was the paling moon
When a shadow passed him by;
Below the hill were the brightest stars
When he heard the owlet cry.

Saying, "Why do you ride this way
And wherefore came you here?"
"I seek the Witch of the Westmoreland
Who dwells by the Winding Mere."

And it's weary by the Ullswater
And the misty brake fern way
Till through the cleft of the Kirkstane Pass
The winding water lay.

He said, "Lie down my brindled hound
And rest ye, my good gray hawk,
And thee, my steed, may graze thy fill
For I must dismount and walk.

"But come when you hear my horn
And answer swift the call,
For I fear ere the sun will rise this morn
Ye will serve me best of all."

And it's down to the water's brim
He's borne the rowan shield
And the goldenrod he has cast in
To see what the lake might yield

And wet rose she from the lake
And fast and fleet went she,
One half the form of a maiden fair
With a jet-black mare's body.

And loud, long, and shrill he blew,
Till his steed was by his side;
High overhead the gray hawk flew
And swiftly he did ride.

Saying, "Course well me brindled hound
And fetch me the jet-black mare!
Stoop and strike, me good gray hawk,
And bring me the maiden fair!"

She said, "Pray sheath thy silvery sword,
Lay down thy rowan shield.
For I see by the briny blood that flows
You've been wounded in the field."

And she stood in a gown of a velvet blue,
Bound 'round with a silver chain,
And she's kissed his pale lips once and twice
And three times 'round again.

And she's bound his wounds with the goldenrod,
Full fast in her arms he lay,
And he has risen hale and sound,
With the sun high in the day.

She said, "Ride with your brindled hound at heel
And your good gray hawk in hand.
There's none can harm the knight who's lain
With the Witch of the Westmoreland."_


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Stan Rogers - Witch of the Westmerelands...
> 
> 
> _Pale was the wounded knight
> That bore the rowan shield,
> Loud and cruel were the ravens' cries
> As they feasted on the field,
> 
> Saying, "Beck water, cold and clear,
> Will never clean your wound.
> There's none but the Witch of the Westmoreland
> Can make thee hale and sound.
> 
> "So turn, turn your stallion's head
> Till his red mane flies in the wind
> And the rider of the moon goes by
> And the bright star falls behind."
> 
> And clear was the paling moon
> When a shadow passed him by;
> Below the hill were the brightest stars
> When he heard the owlet cry.
> 
> Saying, "Why do you ride this way
> And wherefore came you here?"
> "I seek the Witch of the Westmoreland
> Who dwells by the Winding Mere."
> 
> And it's weary by the Ullswater
> And the misty brake fern way
> Till through the cleft of the Kirkstane Pass
> The winding water lay.
> 
> He said, "Lie down my brindled hound
> And rest ye, my good gray hawk,
> And thee, my steed, may graze thy fill
> For I must dismount and walk.
> 
> "But come when you hear my horn
> And answer swift the call,
> For I fear ere the sun will rise this morn
> Ye will serve me best of all."
> 
> And it's down to the water's brim
> He's borne the rowan shield
> And the goldenrod he has cast in
> To see what the lake might yield
> 
> And wet rose she from the lake
> And fast and fleet went she,
> One half the form of a maiden fair
> With a jet-black mare's body.
> 
> And loud, long, and shrill he blew,
> Till his steed was by his side;
> High overhead the gray hawk flew
> And swiftly he did ride.
> 
> Saying, "Course well me brindled hound
> And fetch me the jet-black mare!
> Stoop and strike, me good gray hawk,
> And bring me the maiden fair!"
> 
> She said, "Pray sheath thy silvery sword,
> Lay down thy rowan shield.
> For I see by the briny blood that flows
> You've been wounded in the field."
> 
> And she stood in a gown of a velvet blue,
> Bound 'round with a silver chain,
> And she's kissed his pale lips once and twice
> And three times 'round again.
> 
> And she's bound his wounds with the goldenrod,
> Full fast in her arms he lay,
> And he has risen hale and sound,
> With the sun high in the day.
> 
> She said, "Ride with your brindled hound at heel
> And your good gray hawk in hand.
> There's none can harm the knight who's lain
> With the Witch of the Westmoreland."_



>> Many casual listeners assume that this ballad of a wounded knight seeking redemption and healing is an actual medieval piece, but it was written in the twentieth century by Archie Fisher. However, just like the great Arthurian tales, "Witch of the Westmereland" is written on two levels; a spiritual metaphor lies within a fantastic adventure.

At the song's outset, we meet our hero, a knight who is wounded and battle-weary; he could be a veteran of virtually any war in any era, and his war need not have been literal. Visitations from animal guides including ravens (sacred to Odin) and a hare (sacred to Eostre) inform him that his wounds cannot be healed by any normal means. His are spiritual wounds which will require supernatural healing. Both creatures direct him to seek out the "maid who dwells by the winding mere." An owl (sacred to Athena and a symbol of wisdom) further instructs the knight in the method of finding the witch he seeks: He must cast goldenrod into the witch's lake.

Throughout his adventures, the knight is aided by the three companions traditional to a knight: his horse, his hawk, and his hounds. In medieval folklore, these were often seen as extensions of the knight himself, symbols of his skill and strength. So it is significant that our hero tells them to wait behind as he approaches the mere. Like every spiritual seeker, he has to set aside his own ego and accomplishments before he can approach his subconscious, the gateway to Divine power.

However, as he approaches the mere, it's interesting to note that the knight bears the four magical tools with him. His sword and shield are at his side, his horn is ready should he need to summon his hounds, and the goldenrod he needs to summon the witch fills the role of the phallic wand. Of course, we don't need Freud to point out the significance of the knight placing his goldenrod in the witch's lake.

The knight's shield is of particular interest. Every time it is mentioned, from the second line on, it's referred to as "the rowan shield." Now, traditionally, shields were made from lindenwood, and poets dating back to the Beowulf period have consistently talked about linden shields. Rowan, on the other hand, is often associated with warding off magic. Could it be that this knight is not only spiritually wounded but also has built up shields that cut him off from the magical possibilities of the world?

In any case, once the knight uses the goldenrod to perform the Great Rite Symbolic on the lake, the witch springs forth from the water like a mystical revelation emerging from a seeker's subconscious. Unexpectedly, the witch has a centaurian form, half-maiden and half-horse; she represents the union of the human being with nature. The knight blows his horn to recall his helpful beasts, for he will need all of his faculties to catch the witch once she has entered this realm.

When at length the half-horse witch is apprehended by the knight's hounds and hawk, she transforms entirely into a maiden, clad in blue and silver as she stands in the moonlight. She commands the knight to sheathe his sword and lay down his shield. Once he has abandoned the aggression (or alternatively the logic) of the sword and the defensiveness of the shield, she kisses him three times; thus the knight is blessed by all three aspects of the Goddess. She then binds his wounds with the goldenrod, showing him that he has had the capacity to heal himself all along. Finally, he lies in her arms, achieving the Great Rite of union with the Divine Source. As the sun rises, he likewise rises from her embrace, not only fully healed, but also made invincible, for "none can harm the knight who's lain with the witch of the Westmereland." << -- Cedric's Pagan Thoughts


----------



## Picaro

Katherine Jenkin's *Believe* cd, selection 7 onward, to be followed by Sarah Brightman's *Eden* cd.


----------



## Coyote

Mason Williams - Classical Gas


----------



## Coyote

Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song


----------



## Coyote

I think this is Steppenwolfs best song ever...Monster


----------



## Coyote

Odetta...unrivaled....love her


----------



## Coyote

Leon and Eric Bibb - Bring a Little Water Sylvie


----------



## Coyote

Lyle Lovett - If I had a boat....
this one I have to thank AVG-JOE for introducing me to


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Picaro

Coyote said:


> Lyle Lovett - If I had a boat....
> this one I have to thank AVG-JOE for introducing me to



Lyle Lovett has several excellent songs out there over the years. We go see him every time he passes through town. Fairly eclectic body of work.


----------



## jasonnfree

puccini while cooking lentils


----------



## Picaro

Renatta Tebaldi's cover of *Catalini ebben? ... Ne andro lotana*, (the intro aria to *La Wally*), Fredrica von Stade's cover of* voi che sapete*, from Mozart's *Marriage of Figaro*, Sumi Jo's fascinating cover of *Queen of the Night's Revenge Aria* from Mozart's* The Magic Flute, *amazing vocals on that, then Kristen Flagstad's cover of* Du bist der Lenz* from Wagner's* Die Walkure,* then* Birgitt Nilsson's Isolde's Leibestod, *from Wagner's* Tristian and Isolde, *then the entire cd of  Wynton Marsalis'* Portrait of Wynton Marsalis.*


----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## rcfieldz

My farts.


----------



## phoenyx

Little Mix's Salute, with the background of an AMV...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## jessaragen

Kaney West is perfect for work


----------



## Skull Pilot

The Blue Poets
Debut album coming soon what do you think of this


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Tehon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Just changing it up a little.


----------



## basquebromance

GANGSTA RAP!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Molly Hatchet - Gator Country


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Molly Hatchet - Dreams I'll Never See


----------



## Stasha_Sz

From 1981's Fire of Unknown Origin album, here is the amazing Blue Öyster Cult with Joan Crawford:

 
That's Alan Lanier, (RIP), on keyboards & leers...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Alter Bridge's Myles Kennedy & Mark Tremonti - 'Addicted To Pain' *

*Unplugged*

**
*Myles Kennedy, MARRY ME! ♥*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

OMG I just found this!!!

Myles Kennedy with Disturbed
Sound of Silence


----------



## Pogo

This one's been earworming for days...

*Moody Blues** Eternity Road*

​


----------



## Pogo

*Buffy Sainte-Marie* *Cripple Creek*

​


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

ChrisL said:


> Just changing it up a little.



Elton was very good at that. With his early days (like Blondie), he had a lot of experience with drunken brawls and moving it all in the correct way.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I Want to Ta-Ta You Baby - Johnny Guitar Watson


----------



## Picaro

It's been Belinda Carlyle's *Voila* cd, a Sting compilation cd put out in 1994, Van Morrison's *Moondance*, and the Rolling Stones' *Sticky Fingers* all day, rinsed, and repeated.


----------



## Pogo

*The Cyrcle* *Turn Down Day*

​


----------



## Pogo

*Critters* *Mr. Dieingly Sad*

​


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This song has everything, even monkey sounds!


----------



## Pogo

For Oosie --- and anyone up for a bit of word play

*Allan Sherman One Hippopotami
*
​


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Jane Siberry & KD Lang - Calling All Angels - Train does this song but this version with kd Lang and Jane Siberry is hauntingly beautiful..


----------



## namvet




----------



## gipper

Listening to Highway Star by Deep Purple as I type this....OH MAN...WHAT A TUNE....takes right back to 1975 in my 1968 Dodge Charger RT.


----------



## flacaltenn

Special song for me. Hadn't heard it in years. Used to be on our set list..


----------



## ChrisL

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Jane Siberry & KD Lang - Calling All Angels - Train does this song but this version with kd Lang and Jane Siberry is hauntingly beautiful..



Speaking of angels . . .


----------



## ChrisL

How about some Peter Green today?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Siberry & KD Lang - Calling All Angels - Train does this song but this version with kd Lang and Jane Siberry is hauntingly beautiful..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of angels . . .
Click to expand...


*"Speaking of angels . . ."
*
Yes, you rang? You called me to the thread, so I'm here


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pogo

This is _outstanding _recording quality for being 45 years old.....

*Leon Russell Come On In My Kitchen
*
​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> This is _outstanding _recording quality for being 45 years old.....
> 
> *Leon Russell Come On In My Kitchen
> *
> ​



Come on in my kitchen?  That is what Lucy says to you.  Go to her kitchen and make her a sammich, and make me one too.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## james bond

Started with New York State of Mind.  I've heard more somber renditions, but the original artist made it more jazzier imho.


(The NY State of Mind by nas is more life in the ghetto instead of 9/11.  One can't forget neither experience.)

Then this came on with its message of young people to quit being a loser.  Who plays guitar?


And finish off today with Ray Stevens and to give a Big Finger to Big Science.

Big Science's Distorted View of 9/11
CEH:   Big Science’s Distorted View of 9/11


----------



## jasonnfree

Evita


----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Guadalupe Plata are from Úbeda, Andalucía.

Guadalupe Plata "Tormenta" from their fourth album "Guadalupe Plata" released in 2015 on Everlasting Records.


Guadalupe Plata "Hueso De Gato Negro" track III from the B Side of the above same album.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Hey Pogo the below, wonderful stuff.

Shabaka and The Ancestors are a Contemporary Jazz ensemble from South Africa, although Shabaka Hutchings himself is from Barbados and has performed as part of the Sons of Kemet and also the Sun Ra Arkestra.

Shabaka Hutchings is on Tenor saxophone, they have a pretty wonderful Trumpeter Mandla Mlangeni, Mthunzi Mvubu is on Alto saxophone and also some excellent percussion from Tumi Mogorosi.

Shabaka and The Ancestors "Joyous" from their debut double album "Wisdom of Elders" released on September 16th, 2016 on Brownswood Recordings.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Weatherman2020

On 9-11-01 Michael walked outside to get some fresh air.  He looked up at his flagpole and this song came to him.


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## The Great Goose




----------



## The Great Goose




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Mississippi Fred McDowell "Jesus Is On The Mainline" from his album "I Do Not Play No Rock 'N' Roll" released in 1969 on Capitol Records.


Mississippi Fred McDowell "Long Line Skinner" from the CD reissue of his album "I Do Not Play No Rock 'N' Roll" released in 2001 on Fuel 2000 Records, "Long Line Skinner" wasn't on the original 1969 album.


----------



## Weatherman2020

In Huntington Beach they try to play rock& roll, disco, country, classical and rap but only one style of music can ever be heard.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Fairport Convention "Nottamun Town" from their album "What We Did on Our Holidays" released in 1969 on Island Records.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Like the recent Blues additions, thanks! Here are some "white-man's blues", (aka Bluegrass). The Stanley Brothers performing Worried Man Blues on Pete Seeger's Rainbow Quest. (RIP Ralph Stanley)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Tehon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Ike Turner & His Kings of Rhythm "The New Breed Part 1" released on 7" in 1965 on Sue Records.


Ike Turner & His Kings of Rhythm "The New Breed Part 2" the B Side of the above A Side.


----------



## gtopa1

Charming.


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Eloy

Since it is Mexico Independence Day.


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## phoenyx




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Whole Album alert; my fav album from the late 60s. 


Greg


----------



## phoenyx




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Angel Olsen "Shut Up Kiss Me" from her album "My Woman" which was released on September 2nd 2016 on Jagjaguwar Records.


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Stasha_Sz

gtopa1 said:


> Whole Album alert; my fav album from the late 60s.


Tormato is actually late '70's, but still a very good, if underrated, album by Yes.

While digging through some old boxes I had stored in the garage, I came across this gem. Loreena McKennitt's The Mummers' Dance.


----------



## gtopa1

Stasha_Sz said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whole Album alert; my fav album from the late 60s.
> 
> 
> 
> Tormato is actually late '70's, but still a very good, if underrated, album by Yes.
> 
> While digging through some old boxes I had stored in the garage, I came across this gem. Loreena McKennitt's The Mummers' Dance.
Click to expand...


Correct; 1978 I just checked. The Group formed in 1968........I'd been listening to them from about that time...1970ish  but I knew that they'd formed earlier. They didn't get much air time here but they were around.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Just reread a previous post; yes, the GROUP was from the late 60s/70s, the Album was late 70s. My bad.


Greg


----------



## Stasha_Sz

gtopa1 said:


> Correct; 1978 I just checked. The Group formed in 1968........I'd been listening to them from about that time...1970ish but I knew that they'd formed earlier. They didn't get much air time here but they were around.


I first heard them when Roundabout started receiving airplay. Was hooked on them ever since. Saw them 3 times live, all were spectacular shows. Tales From Topographic Oceans was probably my favorite back in the day, but the one I listen to most these days is Going for the One.


----------



## gtopa1

Stasha_Sz said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct; 1978 I just checked. The Group formed in 1968........I'd been listening to them from about that time...1970ish but I knew that they'd formed earlier. They didn't get much air time here but they were around.
> 
> 
> 
> I first heard them when Roundabout started receiving airplay. Was hooked on them ever since. Saw them 3 times live, all were spectacular shows. Tales From Topographic Oceans was probably my favorite back in the day, but the one I listen to most these days is Going for the One.
Click to expand...


Thank you. I don't listen to them much these days but you've ignited the spark. My friends couldn't seem to get "into them" at all. I came across some of their Albums in 1975/78 at the Uni Music Room at the Uni of Qld. I was familiar with them, before then but to have them on tap was great. I don't recall many of the songs though; I'm a bit like that. This is going to be very pleasant research.

Greg


----------



## Skull Pilot

One of my favorite female singers and one of my favorite blues guitarists


----------



## Kat

LOVE LOVE THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Pogo

The incomparable *João Gilberto: Pra Que Discutir Com Madame *

​
Madame diz que a raça não melhora
Que a vida piora por causa do samba,
Madame diz o que samba tem pecado
Que o samba é coitado e devia acabar,
Madame diz que o samba tem cachaça, mistura de raça mistura de cor,
Madame diz que o samba democrata, é música barata sem nenhum valor,

Vamos acabar com o samba, madame não gosta que ninguém sambe
Vive dizendo que samba é vexame
Pra que discutir com madame.

No carnaval que vem também concorro
Meu bloco de morro vai cantar ópera
E na Avenida entre mil apertos
Vocês vão ver gente cantando concerto
Madame tem um parafuso a menos
Só fala veneno meu Deus que horror!
O samba brasileiro democrata
Brasileiro na batata é que tem valor.​
(Madam says samba is bad for the race and degrades life.  Madam says samba is sinful, impoverished and should be eliminated.
Madam says samba (is like) cachaça (liquor) --- mixing of races! Mixing of colors!
Madam says the democratic samba is barbarism with no value.  "Let's get rid of samba".  Madam would have nobody samba-ing.  She keeps saying it's 'shameful'.

In the Carnaval my group will compete, and sing opera, and on the streets a thousand happy faces will sing in concert. Madam is wacko.  She speaks bullshit.  My got what horror!  The democratic Brazilian samba is where it's at.)


----------



## Pogo

gtopa1 said:


> Whole Album alert; my fav album from the late 60s.
> 
> 
> Greg



I've always considered "On the Silent Wings of Freedom" (33:48 in your link) to be the quintessential tour de force of Yes music, the climax of where they were going the whole time, the peak after which there's no more to be said.

There's just nowhere to go after that.  Mr. H.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Stasha_Sz said:


> Tormato is actually late '70's, but still a very good, if underrated, album by Yes.


----------



## Coyote

Love this group....The Bodeans - Good Things


----------



## Coyote

John Prine - Paradise


----------



## Indeependent

I'm listening to the hum of my wife's PC.


----------



## Coyote

Townes VanZandt - The Rake

His was a sad life...but brilliant


_I used to wake and run with the moon_
_I lived like a rake and a young man_
_I covered my lovers with flowers and wounds_
_My laughter the devil would frighten_
_The sun she would come and beat me back down_
_But every cruel day had its nightfall_
_I'd welcome the stars with wine and guitars_
_Full of fire and forgetful_


----------



## Coyote

Another from Townes VanZandt - Our Mother the Mountain


----------



## Coyote

Blind Faith - Well Alright....


----------



## Coyote

Eric Clapton - Let it Rain


----------



## Coyote

Blind Faith - Can't find my way back home...


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Jimmy Hendricks - Hey Joe


----------



## Coyote

My favorite Janice song...


----------



## Coyote

Ubi Caritas....

_WHERE charity and love are, God is there.
Christ's love has gathered us into one.
Let us rejoice and be pleased in Him.
Let us fear, and let us love the living God.
And may we love each other with a sincere heart. _


----------



## Coyote




----------



## tycho1572

This song reminds me of the guy I saw outside of the DC train station...


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Coyote

Loreena McKinnet - Lady of Shallot

_And moving through a mirror clear
That hangs before her all the year,
Shadows of the world appear.
There she sees the highway near
Winding down to Camelot;
And sometimes thro' the mirror blue
The Knights come riding two and two.
She hath no loyal Knight and true,
The Lady Of Shalott._


----------



## Coyote

Greg Brown - Rexroth's Daughter

What is real but compassion as we move from birth to death ...


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> Loreena McKinnet - Lady of Shallot
> 
> _And moving through a mirror clear
> That hangs before her all the year,
> Shadows of the world appear.
> There she sees the highway near
> Winding down to Camelot;
> And sometimes thro' the mirror blue
> The Knights come riding two and two.
> She hath no loyal Knight and true,
> The Lady Of Shalott._


She has a great voice. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loreena McKinnet - Lady of Shallot
> 
> _And moving through a mirror clear
> That hangs before her all the year,
> Shadows of the world appear.
> There she sees the highway near
> Winding down to Camelot;
> And sometimes thro' the mirror blue
> The Knights come riding two and two.
> She hath no loyal Knight and true,
> The Lady Of Shalott._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a great voice. Thanks for sharing that.
Click to expand...


You  might like this one also


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## idb

Radiohead's latest album at the moment.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Now for something completely different: From a TOTP broadcast © 1965, the Moody Blues with Go Now.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## idb

Moonglow said:


>


Jeez, you're getting through these songs quickly!
Have you got them on double speed?


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Stasha_Sz

There are two kinds of soundtracks my friend, those by Ennio Morricone and those that aren't...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Probably the best PSA ever:


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Prince
Crimson and Clover


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Prince
The Beautiful Ones


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dreamer

Dalia said:


>



Nice from EU continent and country France. Excellento.

Do you like soccer. 

What about missed World Cup 2018.


----------



## Dalia

I like soccer i like PSG and manchester united the player Zlatan Ibrahimović.





i like this to...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## jasonnfree

A sad romance.  Beautiful.


----------



## phoenyx




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## james bond

Former Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice playing piano for Queen Elizabeth II.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## gipper

Great tune..


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## gipper

Moonglow said:


>


Great tune.  

This one might be better...


----------



## namvet




----------



## Moonglow

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great tune.
> 
> This one might be better...
Click to expand...

I liked em all, and have all the albums and concert ticket stubs to prove it...


----------



## idb




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Dalia

Music from France

Indochine


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Music from Slovenia. Saša Lendero:


----------



## Coyote

Simon and Garfunkle: He was my brother...

A song associated with the slaying of three civil rights workers,  Andrew Goodman, James Chaney and Michael Schwerner.

Brave people.  My heros.


_He was my brother
Five years older than I
He was my brother
Twenty-three years old the day he died

Freedom rider
They cursed my brother to his face
“Go home, outsider
This town is gonna be your buryin' place

He was singin' on his knees
An angry mob trailed along
They shot my brother dead
Because he hated what was wrong

He was my brother
Tears can't bring him back to me
He, was my brother
And he died so his brothers could be free
He died so his brothers could be free


_
Edited to add:  

In December, (1967), Judge Cox sentenced the men (who killed the 3 civil rights workers) to prison terms ranging from three to 10 years. After sentencing, he said, “They killed one ******, one Jew, and a white man. I gave them what I thought they deserved.” None of the convicted men served more than six years behind bars._

_


----------



## Coyote

Simon and Garfunkle - Kathy's Song


And as I watch the drops of rain
Weave their weary paths and die
I know that I am like the rain
There but for the grace of you go I.


----------



## Coyote

Simon and Garfunkle - Patterns


----------



## MaryL

Sam Stone,  by John Prine. Sad and beautiful.


----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> Sam Stone,  by John Prine. Sad and beautiful.



That's one of my favorites from John Prine...


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Odetta....


----------



## Coyote




----------



## ChrisL

Does anyone like System of a Down?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Guns ~n~ Roses.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Dreamer

Rock N Roll.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Dreamer

Rock N Roll.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Dreamer

Trash Metal - Anthrax.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Dreamer

Rock N Roll.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Dalia




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Tehon




----------



## ChrisL

Hey now the well run dry
Pages of the book on fire
Read the writing...on the wall...

Hoedown, say showdown
Everywhere you look
They're fighting...Hear the call...

And you know its getting stronger,
It can't last very much longer
Turn to stone

Well there's a change in the wind
You know the signs don't lie
Such a strange feeling and I don't know why
Its takin'... such a long time...

Backyard people and they work all day
Tired of the speeches
And the way the reasons they keep changin'...
Just to make the Words Rhyme...

And you know its getting stronger,
Can't fake 'em out much longer
Turn to stone

And you know its getting stronger,
It can't last very much longer
Turn to stone


----------



## Pogo

*Leon Redbone -  My Walking Stick *(Irving Berlin)

​I used to do this tune in a jug band.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Tehon

Pogo said:


> *Leon Redbone -  My Walking Stick *(Irving Berlin)
> 
> ​I used to do this tune in a jug band.


Cool tune I will check out more of his stuff.
In the meantime.


----------



## ChrisL

One of the songs off Metallica's new album, Hardwired.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Burt: I thought you said if we destroyed the brain, it'd die!
Frank: It worked in the movie!
Burt: Well, it ain't working now, Frank!
Freddie: You mean the movie lied?


----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Dalia




----------



## namvet




----------



## esthermoon

I like 90's music


----------



## jasonnfree

Sad Romance by  Thao Nguyan Xanh.


----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## Dalia

France :

Noir Désir.


----------



## hangover




----------



## Dalia




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton

Coyote said:


>



I think this is where they got the inspiration for much of the music in the newer Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Dalia




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## Coyote

Grand Funk Railroad - Closer to Home


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley 

I thought you might like this.


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley
> 
> I thought you might like this.


 awesome lol he is a natural


----------



## phoenyx




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



So Pogo

The Ornette Coleman Quartet "R.P.D.D." from the 1962 album "Ornette!" released on Atlantic Records, the album was recorded in one day, January 31 1961 at the Atlantic Studios in New York.

This was Ornette Coleman's seventh album and the first not to feature Charlie Haden on bass, although later they would work together again. Scott LaFaro didn't live to see "Ornette!" released as he was killed in an auto accident on July 6 1961 at the age of 25 years-old.

Scott LaFaro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ornette Coleman on alto saxophone, Don Cherry on pocket trumpet, Scott LaFaro on bass and Ed Blackwell on drums.


The Ornette Coleman Quartet "Blues Connotation" from the 1961 album "This Is Our Music" released on Atlantic Records.

Ornette Coleman on alto saxophone, Don Cherry on pocket trumpet, Charlie Haden on bass and Ed Blackwell on drums.


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## former republican




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## froggy

Marilyn Manson - This is Halloween:


----------



## froggy

the fire inside - bob seger (w/lyrics) HD:


----------



## Pogo

*Cream:  Pressed Rat and Warthog*

​featuring the incomparable bass and cello of the late Jack Bruce


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



David Bowie "All The Madmen" from the album "The Man Who Sold The World" released in 1970 on Mercury Records.


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley
> 
> I thought you might like this.



So ChrisL are you meaning that Animal is a better drummer than TNHarley or are you calling TN a Muppet?


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

REO Speedwagon - That Ain't Love:


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley
> 
> I thought you might like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ChrisL are you meaning that Animal is a better drummer than TNHarley or are you calling TN a Muppet?
Click to expand...


He likes death metal and I thought he would like Animal doing death metal.  

I've heard before that the character of Animal was based partly on Don Brewer, and he really is kind of like Animal in this video.  He is one crazy mofo.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

I love this one by GFR.  It's so awesome.


----------



## phoenyx

This was a nice song (that I hadn't heard of) before I saw this tribute, but since I heard this song when I saw this tribute, I think this song will always remind me of Obama now (both the pros and the cons)...


----------



## froggy

The Wizard Of Oz - Follow The Yellow Brick Road l…:


----------



## froggy

When you're at home alone and bored:


----------



## phoenyx

Intro music to HBO's Westworld TV series that's come out recently. Music is by Ramin Djaweda, same composer who does all the Game of Thrones Music. Jonesing for the next episode already -.-...


----------



## gipper

Neil Young...wow can the dude sing.  One of the all time best.


----------



## froggy

Dedicated to Kats avatar

Rod Stewart - Hot Legs (Official Video):


----------



## sparky




----------



## froggy

Andy Griffith - Darlings - There Is A Time:


----------



## froggy

Ray Stevens - The Streak (Original):


----------



## froggy

Ray Stevens - It's Me Again Margaret:


----------



## froggy

Watchmen intro Bob Dylan "the times they are a ch…:


----------



## Coyote

Blondie - Call Me


----------



## Coyote

Sundown


----------



## froggy

"Our House"- Crosby Stills and Nash - Lyrics (HD):


----------



## froggy

OUR HOUSE MADNESS WITH LYRICS:


----------



## froggy

Bob Seger - We've Got Tonight {HD}:


----------



## froggy

Andy Griffith Show – 7 fantastic songs in a row:


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Blind Faith...Can't Find My Way Back Home

This...I would like to have seen live   Not in some big expensive glitzy venue, but an open air park somewhere...


----------



## Coyote

Eric Clapton - Let it Rain!


----------



## Coyote

A different version of Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Coyote

Deep Purple - Child in Time


This is one I would dedicate to Meister  were he here.....


----------



## Stasha_Sz

FZ & perhaps the first "rap" song ever: from 1966, Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention' s Trouble Every Day.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## gipper

QuickHitCurepon said:


>


Back just a few short years ago (haha) I put my brand NEW Santana's Inner Secrets album on the turn table (includes Stormy) during a small party at my place. Damn! Everybody loved it. My roommate loved it so much he kept playing it over and over for several weeks afterward. Great tune and great album. Every time I hear it, I am taken back to that time and place....


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## Stasha_Sz

An interesting cover of Hawkwind's Spirit of the Age by The Hausfrauen Experiment.
The vid is from 1968's Voyage to the Planet of Prehistoric Women.


----------



## froggy

LaWanda Page - Pipe Layin' Dan (Part 1 of 3): 

Warning foul language.


----------



## froggy

Lawanda Page:


----------



## Moonglow

Coyote said:


> Deep Purple - Child in Time
> 
> 
> This is one I would dedicate to Meister  were he here.....


First rock concert I attended, they were with Uriah Heap....


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## froggy

Moonglow said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep Purple - Child in Time
> 
> 
> This is one I would dedicate to Meister  were he here.....
> 
> 
> 
> First rock concert I attended, they were with Uriah Heap....
Click to expand...

 
Two great bands.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Ain't it the truth...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

good concert also


----------



## Moonglow

A little song from Charlie Daniels pot smokin' days..


----------



## Moonglow

Been there, done that, ain't never going back....


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Such beauty and joy to the eyes and ears...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Pretty Things "Don't Bring Me Down" released in 1964 on 7" on Fontana Records, the B Side is "We'll Be Together"

This was released in 1964, the year Them formed, I once played this to someone and they said "Is this Them?" and I said "No, it's The Pretty Things, they formed before Them and Them just sounded like The Pretty Things"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Moonglow said:


>



I give you 1,000 Winners


----------



## Velcoro




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Pogo

Für Oosie

*Peter Gabriel - Schock den Affen*

​One of the few examples of an Anglophone artist doing a rendering in another language, since the Beatles effectively put an end to the practice.


----------



## Dalia




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Stan Rogers - Mary Ellen Carter

For anyone who's faced adversity and lying traiters and who perseveres and succeeds


----------



## Coyote

Arlo Guthrie - City of New Orleans


----------



## Coyote

Ah but I was so much older then, I'm younger then that now...


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

From Dark Star....


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Leonard Cohen...Suzanne


_And Jesus was a sailor when he walked upon the water
And he spent a long time watching from his lonely wooden tower
And when he knew for certain only drowning men could see him
He said all men will be sailors then until the sea shall free them
But he himself was broken, long before the sky would open
Forsaken, almost human, he sank beneath your wisdom like a stone_


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## The Great Goose




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia

De France !

La Tribu De Dana - Manau


Templiers ( Musique ERA )


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



So Coyote for you.

Joni Mitchell "Coyote" from her album "Hejira" released in 1976 on Asylum Records.


----------



## jasonnfree




----------



## basquebromance

Just listened to 2 college students on CNN who are going to vote for Hillary because Katy Perry & Miley Cyrus told them to. 

We're toast.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Been on a '60's "Girl Group" kick lately. Here is one of the best from the genre: a compilation of The Ronettes rendition of Be My Baby from various TV appearances. (in stereo... crank it up and enjoy "the wall of sound")


----------



## ChrisL

I LOVE this song so much.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Coyote

The Mystic's Dream - Loreena McKinnett


----------



## Manonthestreet

Elvis number one again.......


----------



## Coyote




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Weatherman2020

His hair was perfect....


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Dalia

De France, CALOGERO - Pomme C


----------



## Dalia

Fréro Delavega - Le coeur éléphant


----------



## Dalia

Florent Pagny - Là Où Je T'Emmènerai


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Sharon den Adel - Within Temptation


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

One more from Sharon...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## flacaltenn

One of groups in my "car mix" -- POCO

.


----------



## skye

dancing before the deluge Nov 8th ..




Calvin Harris - My Way


----------



## flacaltenn

And more POCO ---


----------



## skye

more insignificant sounds  LOL

nice harmonies though...nice harmonic cords in my opinion









Starving (Lyrics) - Hailee Steinfeld ft. Grey & Zedd


----------



## skye

who likes this?  ^^^^  yum? who?

be a man LOL


----------



## skye

???????????????

the more i know you,,.,the more i want to know

says song..

so lets talk what ever LOL


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## esthermoon

QuickHitCurepon said:


>


There's a 90's version here


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

esthermoon said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a 90's version here
Click to expand...



Oh no, who would want to copy that song?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Tehon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL

I love this song!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ZZ PUPPS




----------



## ChrisL

For the leftists.    Lol.


----------



## flacaltenn

For any of the ladies who are doubting themselves.


----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## peabody

I'm listening to America's most talented band: The Stangulated Beat Offs


----------



## JOSweetHeart

flacaltenn said:


> For any of the ladies who are doubting themselves.


Not all people will go for this song. I am a female and I don't go for it because what is really being said in the song is for a person to do whatever makes sense to them no matter what may be in store for them later on good or bad after they have done whatever makes sense to them. To me if there is no good common sense in the lyrics of a song, why listen to it?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## flacaltenn

JOSweetHeart said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For any of the ladies who are doubting themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all people will go for this song. I am a female and I don't go for it because what is really being said in the song is for a person to do whatever makes sense to them no matter what may be in store for them later on good or bad after they have done whatever makes sense to them. To me if there is no good common sense in the lyrics of a song, why listen to it?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...


Understand what you're saying. It's trying to remove all judgement from personal decisions.. And you will be always be judged. But some times -- you are damned if you do -- and damned if don't because of the differences in how segments of society look at personal actions. It's all satire anyways.


----------



## rcfieldz

Screwdriver & Bambi (Jimmy Fallon) 现场版 13/03/01 - Prince 

Let Me Hear You Scream Jimmy Kimmel Live 现场版 - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## ZZ PUPPS




----------



## Coyote

So...tomorrow is election day, for those of us who are American.

This song is by a group called Schooner Fare - I was blessed to see them perform in person, always in small venues 

I think this song is for and from the hearts of all of us - left or right. Peace.


----------



## skye

I want Mr Trump to win so much....

love this tune


----------



## skye

Mistaken Identity   ^^^^


win MrTrump....please?


----------



## skye

one last before tomorrow...please...let it be Mr Trump.

Thank you


----------



## skye

more more more


----------



## skye

so....my name in real life is Susanna ....like her ....Susanna Hoffman  she is ..

I'm   only  Susanna .....can we hear this again? thank you


----------



## skye

Never Hillary .................Never..........................Never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbiker

skye said:


> Never Hillary .................Never..........................Never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Are you ready, if Hillary win, to follow Trump in Scotland and listen Scotland's alt-rock, like Biffy Clyro? )


----------



## rcfieldz

I think if Trump wins there may be a lucky guy with a smile on his face...thanks to skye. Or am I wrong?


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Ambient Breakbeat piece played by a fellow on an NI Maschine, enjoy:


----------



## Sbiker

skye said:


> so....my name in real life is Susanna ....like her ....Susanna Hoffman  she is ..
> 
> I'm   only  Susanna .....can we hear this again? thank you



Damn, never see you in Scotland next years....  Congratulations, Suzie!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## skye

Oh yeah...it's all right now!!!Trump....


----------



## skye

I'm so Glad!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad I'm glad I'm glad 

Eric Clapton


----------



## peabody




----------



## skye

share the happiness ....Eric Clapton Layla...


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> I'm so Glad!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad I'm glad I'm glad
> 
> Eric Clapton



That's Jack Bruce actually.  
Weird mix.  The lead solo is shifted a whole bar out of place.

Lucy Hamilton


----------



## skye

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so Glad!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad I'm glad I'm glad
> 
> Eric Clapton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Jack Bruce actually.
> 
> Lucy Hamilton
Click to expand...


what?

sorry I don't understand


----------



## Pogo

This tune started churning though my head yesterday.

It was an omen.  The entire day could be summed up in the lyrics here:

​


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so Glad!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad I'm glad I'm glad
> 
> Eric Clapton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Jack Bruce actually.
> 
> Lucy Hamilton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what?
> 
> sorry I don't understand
Click to expand...


It says "Eric Clapton", but that's not Eric Clapton singing --- it's Jack Bruce.


----------



## skye

ok ty pogo!


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> ok ty pogo!



That was I think the second record album I ever bought.  On the strength of the first, which was _Disraeli Gears._


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## rcfieldz

I'm listening to stupid people chant stupid slogans on tv...and you?


----------



## Coyote

K. D. Lang - After the Gold Rush

wow can this woman sing


----------



## skye

I'm still basking in the glow of  victory!  


OH HAPPY DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Dalia

De France


----------



## Dalia

Full  song


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## westwall




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Pogo

I just found one of this lady's records in a store today... 

​


----------



## skye

it's like.....music rules you know....1920s and 1930s and today....good music rules ...20s.

never going to get enough today too


MØ - KAMIKAZE


----------



## skye

kami kami kami zee..... try it....lallallala


----------



## skye

and... pour toi....et toi....et toi...and all of you  my friends....cha cha cha...


when Paris was clean .....muah my friends....many moons ago...


young Vanessa before Depp.....early in her French career...

Joe Le Taxi


----------



## skye

elle est  mignon ^^^


----------



## skye

oh Mon Dieu.....sorry... I  will not express myself in French any more ..


----------



## skye

Taxi? huh? what...this better you morons?

ok ...no problem losers ....LOL

here is he Mr Joe Le Taxi....and Vanessa  Paradis...just fun...and I will never  understand this american craziness with big tits and all that matronly thing.....why? lol just why ...puke lol ok?


----------



## skye

she sings well ^^^^ heheheh


----------



## skye

can you morons pay some attention ? please? yes??????????  ok here

what's so difficult? say yes ok ...bloody hell LOL


----------



## skye

yes we hate idiots and morons....but we love that saxofon and the music in general.....


cum here,,,,,kiss me,,

say yes,,,,


----------



## skye

ok I'm going to bed now,,,,this is what I Love,,,,hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


good night my babies,, all of you .....relax ....,,I love you all so much.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pogo

quoi?


----------



## Alex.

Love her boots.


----------



## Alex.

*Bruno Mars - 24K Magic *

Dance sequence and choreography reminds of my days in ballet and jazz dance.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Stasha_Sz

From a Dutch TV programme © 1970, Melanie Safka appearing with the Edith Hawkins Singers, performing Lay Down (Candles in the Rain):


----------



## historycisalpin

I'm sorry for those who do not know the Italian, because they can not appreciate the text in its larger whole.

This is the translated text:

In front of so many people school
eight twenty, first bell
"And turn off the cigarette"
and thousands of legs and glasses
racing on the stairs.
Eight and a half all standing
the president, the cross and the professor
It always reads the same story
in the same way, on the same book
with the same words from forty years of honest profession.
But questions have never had
a clear answer.
And the Divine Comedy, increasingly comedy
to the point that even today I do not know
if Dante was a free man, a failed or a party servant, or a party servant.
But Paolo and Francesca, as I myself remember them well
why, tell me, who has never been in love
of that of the first counter,
the prettiest, the most stupid,
They idiot, still beaming
just when your love had the same words,
the same breath of the book that you read in secret
under the desk.
Noon, everything disappears,
"Forward! Everyone at the bar."
Where Nietzsche and Marx they shook hands
and they talked together last party
and the new suit, made especially
and always that girl who was spinning all (unless you)
and assemblies and the film club debates
never granted then
and cowardly leaks at the gate
and fist fights in the yard and in the hallway,
the first stirrings of a '68
still long and too short to come, to forget!
And your commitment that was growing ever stronger in you ...
"Comrade school, fellow nothing
you saved yourself from the smoke of the barricades?
School friend, companion for nothing
you saved or did you get in the bank too?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Life is a Rock (But the Radio Rolled Me) - Reunion



*B. Bumble and the Stingers, Mott the Hoople, Ray Charles Singers*
*Lonnie Mack and twangin' Eddy, here's my ring we're goin' steady*
*Take it easy, take me higher, liar liar, house on fire*
*Locomotion, Poco, Passion, Deeper Purple, Satisfaction*
*Baby baby gotta gotta gimme gimme gettin' hotter*
*Sammy's cookin', Lesley Gore and Ritchie Valens, end of story*
*Mahavishnu, Fujiyama, Kama Sutra, rama-lama*
*Richard Perry, Spector, Barry, Rogers-Hart, Nilsson, Harry*
*Shimmy shimmy ko-ko bop and Fats is back and Finger Poppin'*

*[Chorus]*
*Life is a rock but the radio rolled me*
Gotta turn it up louder, so my DJ told me
*Life is a rock but the radio rolled me*
*At the end of my rainbow lies a golden oldie*


*FM, AM, hits are clickin' while the clock is tock-a-tickin'*
*Friends and Romans, salutations, Brenda and the Tabulations*
*Carly Simon, I behold her, Rolling Stones and centerfoldin'*
*Johnny Cash and Johnny Rivers, can't stop now, I got the shivers*
*Mungo Jerry, Peter Peter Paul and Paul and Mary Mary*
*Dr. John the nightly tripper, Doris Day and Jack the Ripper*
*Gotta go Sir, gotta swelter, Leon Russell, Gimme Shelter*
*Miracles in Smokey places, slide guitars and Fender basses*
*Mushroom omelet, Bonnie Bramlett, Wilson Pickett, stop and kick it*


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Tehon




----------



## historycisalpin

Arpioni (Former Italian Group) with the participation of Tonino Carotone


----------



## historycisalpin

Banda Bassotti


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## 007




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Fryderyk Chopin, #1 in B minor, Op. 20


----------



## esthermoon

skye said:


> and... pour toi....et toi....et toi...and all of you  my friends....cha cha cha...
> 
> 
> when Paris was clean .....muah my friends....many moons ago...
> 
> 
> young Vanessa before Depp.....early in her French career...
> 
> Joe Le Taxi


I love this song!!


----------



## esthermoon

skye said:


> ok I'm going to bed now,,,,this is what I Love,,,,hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> good night my babies,, all of you .....relax ....,,I love you all so much.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


You really love Vanessa Paradis, don't you?


----------



## esthermoon

historycisalpin said:


> I'm sorry for those who do not know the Italian, because they can not appreciate the text in its larger whole.
> 
> This is the translated text:
> 
> In front of so many people school
> eight twenty, first bell
> "And turn off the cigarette"
> and thousands of legs and glasses
> racing on the stairs.
> Eight and a half all standing
> the president, the cross and the professor
> It always reads the same story
> in the same way, on the same book
> with the same words from forty years of honest profession.
> But questions have never had
> a clear answer.
> And the Divine Comedy, increasingly comedy
> to the point that even today I do not know
> if Dante was a free man, a failed or a party servant, or a party servant.
> But Paolo and Francesca, as I myself remember them well
> why, tell me, who has never been in love
> of that of the first counter,
> the prettiest, the most stupid,
> They idiot, still beaming
> just when your love had the same words,
> the same breath of the book that you read in secret
> under the desk.
> Noon, everything disappears,
> "Forward! Everyone at the bar."
> Where Nietzsche and Marx they shook hands
> and they talked together last party
> and the new suit, made especially
> and always that girl who was spinning all (unless you)
> and assemblies and the film club debates
> never granted then
> and cowardly leaks at the gate
> and fist fights in the yard and in the hallway,
> the first stirrings of a '68
> still long and too short to come, to forget!
> And your commitment that was growing ever stronger in you ...
> "Comrade school, fellow nothing
> you saved yourself from the smoke of the barricades?
> School friend, companion for nothing
> you saved or did you get in the bank too?


I love Italian music even if I don't know Italian very well 
I like too much a group called Litfiba


----------



## Dalia




----------



## rcfieldz




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Cross

lol..


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Dalia




----------



## namvet




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## jaydedjen110

Halestorm:


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

3 Doors Down Ex-Guitarist -- Arrest Made In Overdose Death


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Dalia




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot

Subscribe to this YouTube Channel.


----------



## Boys

Parole Parole.


D'Agostino.


----------



## Boys

Faint.


Linkin Park.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Stasha_Sz

No telling what those wacky Finns get up to on those long winter nights... this is Steve'n'Seagull's cover of Thunderstruck. Now you have seen it all!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Felt like a little Doo Wop


----------



## Dalia

From France


----------



## miketx

Right now, Christmas music.


----------



## Dalia

Yes,


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Wow!  That's a pretty sexy video.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Stasha_Sz

One I have always wished that I had seen live, either by Sabbath or Heaven & Hell: this is H&H performing Falling Off the Edge of the World. Crank it up! It is that good:


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Best known for her work on soundtracks, this is Kajiura Yuki's side project, fictionjunction, performing Salva Nos, which appeared on the Noir OST:
.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## basquebromance

James Hetfeld singing: "we need to cure the earth of man"

liberals are such nice people!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I love this song.  This might be one of my new favorite songs.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Skull Pilot

I didn't even know this guy competed on The Voice 
Check him out for some great bluesy vocals


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla - Ella Jenkings, arr. Leyla McCalla / Little Sparrow (live @Bimhuis Amsterdam) *

**


----------



## Tom Horn

Hi Lucy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Creedence is remembered as a top-40 band but they could lay down the R&B.  Fogerty is my favorite rock vocalist all-time and the boy could play that Rickenbacker.   What's funny is all the groupies down front are in their 60's now.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Crixus




----------



## ChrisL

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ChrisL

I always liked Carol of the Bells.


----------



## namvet

in remembrance


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> 
> Wow!  That's a pretty sexy video.



*"Wow! That's a pretty sexy video. "
*
Open the window and get some fresh air or something woman


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tom Horn said:


> Hi Lucy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creedence is remembered as a top-40 band but they could lay down the R&B.  Fogerty is my favorite rock vocalist all-time and the boy could play that Rickenbacker.   What's funny is all the groupies down front are in their 60's now.



*"Hi Lucy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "
*
Hi Tom* *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Bukka White "Parchman Farm Blues" released on 10" in 1940 on Okeh Records....the B Side is "District Attorney Blues"


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

In Remembrance...Keith Emerson and Greg Lake


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Butthole Surfers "Sea Ferring" from the album "Rembrandt Pussyhorse" released in 1986 on Touch and Go Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ZZ PUPPS said:


> In Remembrance...Keith Emerson and Greg Lake



Keith Emerson committed suicide early in the year, then Greg Lake just died, the way 2016 has been for a ridiculous amount of deaths, we still have a few days so hopefully Carl Palmer won't join them


----------



## Tom Horn

Emmy Lou is the only girl who can sing a song like Ronstadt used to:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Marianne Faithfull "Cockleshells" from her album "North Country Maid" released in 1966 on Decca Records.


----------



## Tom Horn

"Heavy Fuel" Mark Knopfler and Dire Straits....plays a 6-string like a bass... only other guy I know of who plays like that is Lindsey Buckingham of Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Crixus

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butthole Surfers "Sea Ferring" from the album "Rembrandt Pussyhorse" released in 1986 on Touch and Go Records.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crixus

I mean this,


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Crixus said:


> I mean this,



They were a very good band but after the album "piouhgd" in 1991 they increasingly went what I call crap but what others refer to as "commercial" which is of course crap.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Wow!  That's a pretty sexy video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Wow! That's a pretty sexy video. "
> *
> Open the window and get some fresh air or something woman
Click to expand...


Where have you been, girl?  I've missed you!   How are the babies and how is mama?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Wow!  That's a pretty sexy video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Wow! That's a pretty sexy video. "
> *
> Open the window and get some fresh air or something woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been, girl?  I've missed you!   How are the babies and how is mama?
Click to expand...


*"Where have you been, girl? I've missed you!  How are the babies and how is mama?"
*
I have been very busy and I'm here tomorrow and then I must resume my busy stuff until I have some more less busy time. I have missed you as well darling 

The babies are doing good and are happy little boys for Mama and also for Papa!

I'm going to the bed now, I was just outside and it's freezing, so freezing that if I had cockles they'd be frozen now


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Wow!  That's a pretty sexy video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Wow! That's a pretty sexy video. "
> *
> Open the window and get some fresh air or something woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been, girl?  I've missed you!   How are the babies and how is mama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Where have you been, girl? I've missed you!  How are the babies and how is mama?"
> *
> I have been very busy and I'm here tomorrow and then I must resume my busy stuff until I have some more less busy time. I have missed you as well darling
> 
> The babies are doing good and are happy little boys for Mama and also for Papa!
> 
> I'm going to the bed now, I was just outside and it's freezing, so freezing that if I had cockles they'd be frozen now
Click to expand...


Glad to hear that everyone is doing well.    I hope you all had a nice Christmas!


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Sbiker

Muhammed said:


>



 A parody for Rammstein - I've never heared it yet...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This one might be my favorite Black Sabbath tune.


----------



## ChrisL

Love the sound of the guitar in this one.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> This one might be my favorite Black Sabbath tune.


----------



## ChrisL

One of my favorite old school songs.  This song is kick ass!  These guys are 80s rock gods!


----------



## ZZ PUPPS




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## ZZ PUPPS




----------



## ZZ PUPPS




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Happy New Year


----------



## Mortimer




----------



## Mortimer




----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Fleetwood Mac "The World Keep On Turning" from their debut album "Fleetwood Mac" also known as "Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac" released in 1968 on Blue Horizon Records.

This is from when Fleetwood Mac were good, when Peter Green was with them and not the commercial fluff they've produced sans Peter Green.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Coyote




----------



## konradv

Blondie- Once I Had A Love


----------



## konradv

Ian Anderson- Locomotive Breath ft. The Neue Philharmonie Frankfurt


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



A tune for defcon4 

The Delgados "All You Need Is Hate" from their album "Hate" released in 2002 on their own label Chemikal Underground Records.


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tune for defcon4
> 
> The Delgados "All You Need Is Hate" from their album "Hate" released in 2002 on their own label Chemikal Underground Records.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I thought you forgot about me....well, I was wrong.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tune for defcon4
> 
> The Delgados "All You Need Is Hate" from their album "Hate" released in 2002 on their own label Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! I thought you forgot about me....well, I was wrong.
Click to expand...


Sorry, who are you? I forget.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



I was about to post another tune for....whatshisname, who is that man?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Flatmates "I Could Be In Heaven" released on 7" in 1986 on The Subway Organisation record label....the B Side is "Tell Me Why"


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



David Bowie "Station To Station" from his tenth album "Station To Station" released in 1976 on RCA Victor Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



P J Harvey "Me-Jane" from her album "Rid Of Me" released in 1993 on Island Records.


P J Harvey "Man-Size (Demo)" released on 7" in 1993 on Island Records as one of the two B Sides the other being "Reeling" to the A Side "50ft Queenie"


P J Harvey "Rub Til It Bleeds" from her album "Rid Of Me" released in 1993 on Island Records.


----------



## konradv

Solo, acoustic, sounds great!


Steve Winwood- John Barleycorn(Must Die)


----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Blind Lemon Jefferson "Lockstep Blues" released on 10" 78 RPM in 1928 on Paramount Records, this is the A Side of the record.


Blind Lemon Jefferson "Hangman's Blues" this is the B Side to the above A Side.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy

I've been reminiscing lately.   MC5 is probably my favorite band that no one seems to remember.   Probably because they were just a little ahead of their time, being considered proto punk these days.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy

A more polished version for German TV.


----------



## konradv

Speaking of German TV, I love this even though I don't understand it.


Juliane Werding- Am Tag als Conny Kramer starb


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Yardbirds "I'm A Man" released on 7" in 1965 on Epic Records....the B Side is "Still I'm Sad"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

konradv said:


> Speaking of German TV, I love this even though I don't understand it.
> 
> 
> Juliane Werding- Am Tag als Conny Kramer starb



It's about the day Conny Kramer died from his addiction to drugs, it makes references to seeing lights and colours and joints, which suggest an Acid Trip and smoking weed.

Although you can't die per se from taking LSD or from smoking weed, so he must have been taking Heroin or something but that's not referenced in any way in the song.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy

Legendary MC5 guitarist Wayne Kramer still rockin' it.     Named in Rolling Stone's top 100 guitarists of all time.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Constructive Anarchy said:


> I've been reminiscing lately.   MC5 is probably my favorite band that no one seems to remember.   Probably because they were just a little ahead of their time, being considered proto punk these days.



The MC5 were good, I was born in 1990.

I think Tom Horn will agree about the MC5.


----------



## Kosh




----------



## Mortimer

My song for today


----------



## konradv

Lucy Hamilton said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of German TV, I love this even though I don't understand it.
> Juliane Werding- Am Tag als Conny Kramer starb
> 
> 
> 
> It's about the day Conny Kramer died from his addiction to drugs, it makes references to seeing lights and colours and joints, which suggest an Acid Trip and smoking weed.  Although you can't die per se from taking LSD or from smoking weed, so he must have been taking Heroin or something but that's not referenced in any way in the song.
Click to expand...

I don't understand the words, but I did look up the story behind the song.  It is about heroin, which apparently was a big problem in Germany in the 70s.  I was originally attracted to the song because the tune is from "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down"  by The Band, but have watched it many times because I love her voice.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

konradv said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of German TV, I love this even though I don't understand it.
> Juliane Werding- Am Tag als Conny Kramer starb
> 
> 
> 
> It's about the day Conny Kramer died from his addiction to drugs, it makes references to seeing lights and colours and joints, which suggest an Acid Trip and smoking weed.  Although you can't die per se from taking LSD or from smoking weed, so he must have been taking Heroin or something but that's not referenced in any way in the song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand the words, but I did look up the story behind the song.  It is about heroin, which apparently was a big problem in Germany in the 70s.  I was originally attracted to the song because the tune is from "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down"  by The Band, but have watched it many times because I love her voice.
Click to expand...


Yes the song itself does not reference Heroin, but Trips and Joints, but yes Heroin was a big problem especially in Berlin or West Berlin as it was which in the 1970s was the Heroin capital of Europa very much, including many teenagers were hooked, Smack dealers used to hang out at the main section of the Bahnhof Zoo and in the U-Bahn section (the railway station and the underground railway) where teenager addicts used to meet them, all very distasteful.

The song you post I thought I had heard the tune of which somewhere else but not with that song and there it is as you state "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" by The Band.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Constructive Anarchy said:


> I've been reminiscing lately.   MC5 is probably my favorite band that no one seems to remember.   Probably because they were just a little ahead of their time, being considered proto punk these days.



Last night I remember that I had posted in this thread a tune from the MC5 myself.

My post is from April 2016 MC5 "I Want You Right Now" from their album "Kick Out The Jams" released in 1969 on Elektra Records.

Here is the link to it.

What are you listening to?


----------



## Tehon

*Cowardice asks the question - is it safe?
Expediency asks the question - is it politic?
Vanity asks the question - is it popular?
But conscience asks the question - is it right?
And there comes a time when one must take a position
that is neither safe, nor politic, nor popular;
but one must take it because it is right.*

*Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.

*


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

"We're gonna give you Pictures At An Exhibition"


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Coyote

Tonight, I'm listening to Joan Baez...someone who's voice needs no electronic manipulation...


----------



## Coyote

Phil Ochs -one of folk musics greatest.

I think this song is a good reminder, a gentle nudge in these mean spirited times...


----------



## Coyote

Greg Brown...a deep easy voice: Rexroth's Daughter


_The murderer who lived next door seemed like such a normal guy-_
_If you try to follow what they shove at us you run out of tears to cry_
_I heard a man speak quietly i listened for a while_
_He spoke from his heart to my woe & then he bowed & smiled_
_What is real but compassion as we move from birth to death_
_I am looking for rexroth's daughter & I'm running out of breath_


----------



## Coyote

Tim Hardin: Simple Song of Freedom....made famous by Bobby Darin


----------



## Coyote

More folk music....Schooner Fare is one of the groups I was lucky to see - rich, vibrant, and fun!  Always small venues 

We the People


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Coyote

Schooner Fare - Mary Ellen Carter


_For we couldn't leave her there, you see, to crumble into scale.
She'd saved our lives so many times, living through the gale
And the laughing, drunken rats who left her to a sorry grave
They won't be laughing in another day. . .
And you, to whom adversity has dealt the final blow
With smiling bastards lying to you everywhere you go
Turn to, and put out all your strength of arm and heart and brain
And like the Mary Ellen Carter, rise again._


----------



## Coyote

Joan Baez - In My Time of Need (originally by Ryan Adams)....

_
Will you say to me a little rains gonna come
When the sky can't offer none to me
Cause I will come for you
When my days are through
And I'll let your smile just off and carry me

_


----------



## Coyote

Is there anyone today with vocals matched to poetry like Simon and Garfunkle?


----------



## Coyote

Greg Brown...I'm Walkin' Daddy


_Ain't no road a good road until it's free to everyone
We're walkin' daddy father holy ghost & son

Ain't no sorrow can dim the love comes shining through
I'm walkin' daddy I know what I am here to do

To be of use try to help the deal along
I'm walkin' daddy & i'm just gonna keep walkin' on_


----------



## mdk

Love!


----------



## Coyote

Another classic folkie....Tom Paxton.  I was lucky to see him, Pete Seeger and Arlo Guthrie live 

This song, Corymeela, I think speaks to all of us, but it's the first time I found it on youtube.


_I was tearing myself apart._
_I was my own worst enemy._
_There didn't seem to be an answer to my misery._
_I knew that I was wrong and I was sure that I was right._
_I was cursing the darkness and blowing out the light._


----------



## Coyote

Eric Clapton - Layla!


----------



## Coyote

And...Lola...the song for today


----------



## Coyote

Eric Clapton - Let it Rain


----------



## mdk

It's a Floyd night. lol


----------



## Stasha_Sz

mdk said:


> It's a Floyd night. lol


I can live with that!
How about 1967's See Emily Play:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Gladys Knight and The Pips "Didn't You Know (You'd Have to Cry Sometime)" released on 7" in 1969 on the Soul label which was a subsidiary of The Motown Record Corporation, this is the A Side of the record.


Gladys Knight and The Pips "Keep An Eye" this is the B Side to the above A Side.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Stasha_Sz said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Floyd night. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I can live with that!
> How about 1967's See Emily Play:
Click to expand...


Syd Barrett was an insane genius, Pink Floyd went downhill post-Barrett in my opinion.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Stranglers "Golden Brown" released on 7" in 1982 on Liberty Records....the B Side is "Love 30"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Coachwhips "Thee Alarm" from their album "Bangers Vs. Fuckers" released in 2004 on Narnack Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



I of course hate the sentiment of the whole Riot grrrl Movement ie. Third-Wave Feminism and Far Leftism, but the Riot grrrl Movement had some fantastic bands and I support the whole DIY Ethic of self-sufficiency, doing everything for themselves and/or with other equally Independent collaborators, including the making of the music and the marketing of it without ANY assistance from the Mainstream Music Industry which I have a _visceral_ hatred of....I just hate anything Mainstream and Mega Corporate and especially Art should not be Corporate, Art isn't a Commodity, Art is for the love.

I better stop or I'll begin to sound like a Hippy or something  

Anyhow, Bikini Kill released four 7" inch Singles, "Rebel Girl" was the first of them.

The below video is...._shocking, _but Coyote being a Commie will like it 

Bikini Kill "Rebel Girl" released on 7" in 1993 on Kill Rock Star Records....the B Side is "Demirep"


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Syd Barrett was an insane genius, Pink Floyd went downhill post-Barrett in my opinion.


Insane; most definitely, though too many doses of LSD probably helped that situation along.
Genius; no doubt about it, he was head and shoulders over his contemporaries.
Pink Floyd going downhill? Not so sure about that one. My favorite Floyd album, Meddle, was post Barrett. I rather think they evolved. Granted, my least favorite albums were also post Barrett, Dark Side & The Wall, but a lot of that was due to massive overplay.
I notice that the Emily that I posted is blocked now, apologies for that, it worked last night. (I have gotten into the habit of checking before posting music because of this).
Thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## Coyote

Warren Zevon - Carmalita


_Carmelita hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town_


----------



## Tehon




----------



## PoliticalChic

ZZ PUPPS said:


> "We're gonna give you Pictures At An Exhibition"


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

PoliticalChic said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We're gonna give you Pictures At An Exhibition"
Click to expand...


Most know that ELP infused classical music into their work but aren't aware that the entire Pictures album is totally composed from Mussorgsky's 10 piece suite.  It is one of the examples of why I consider Keith to be rocks greatest keyboardist.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

The final ELP concert...40 years.  RIP Keith and Greg.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ZZ PUPPS




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Sleater-Kinney "One Song For You" from their album "The Hot Rock" released in 1999 on Kill Rock Star Records.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

The late Greg Lake...recently


...then, before age and cancer claimed his voice...


Pay particular attention to the background aspects Keith lays down with the Moog.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Shutting down for the night and listening to an Irish band.  A good sampling of The Corrs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Pavement "Trigger Cut / Wounded Kite At: 17" from their album "Slanted and Enchanted" released in 1992 on Matador Records.


Pavement "Conduit For Sale" from their album "Slanted and Enchanted" released in 1992 on Matador Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



I already posted this in May, but I'm posting it again because it's a raucous gem of a record.

This is an example of a cover version being much better than the original. The original being the Bo Diddley version of "Who Do You Love" which was released on 7" in 1956 on Checker Records, which was a subsidiary of Chess Records.

Ronnie Hawkins and The Hawks "Who Do You Love" released on 7" in 1963 on Roulette Records....the B Side is "Bo Diddley"....Ronnie Hawkins backing band The Hawks, the 1957-1964 line-up later in 1964 changed their name to The Band and then became Bob Dylan's backing band.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS




----------



## basquebromance

look at that cover! this look doesn't say gangsta, it says: "I'll suck your dick for some blow!"


----------



## Coyote

Steppenwolf - Monster


----------



## Coyote

The Lady of Shallotte


----------



## Coyote

Nancy Griffith - Hard Times Come Again No More....


----------



## Coyote

And another version


----------



## Coyote

Caledonia....


----------



## Coyote

Lola...


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Coyote

This is the best version of 500 miles I've ever heard....Eric and Leon Bibb


----------



## Coyote

Dancing in the Dark...


----------



## Coyote

The incomparable Odetta...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Stooges "Down On The Street" from their album "Fun House" released in 1970 on Elektra Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



New Order "Age Of Consent" from their album "Power, Corruption & Lies" released in 1983 on Factory Records.


----------



## Coyote

America


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL

Listening to some G n R today and I heard a few that I had forgotten about.  This is a wicked awesome tune.  Don't forget to crank it up!  


Unless you're at work, then don't crank it up.  Don't.


----------



## ChrisL

And definitely don't crank this one up if you're at work, or and especially if you work around liberals.  Yikes.


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Stasha_Sz

"He calls himself Yngwie *J* Malmsteen so he is not confused with all the other Yngwie Malmsteens in the world"
Here is the virtuoso performing Icarus Dream Fanfare:


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## namvet




----------



## ZZ PUPPS




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## skye

Marco Mengoni - Non passerai


----------



## esthermoon

skye said:


> Marco Mengoni - Non passerai


Love this song! 
Unfortunately I cannot understand what he's saying....I did understand just a few words in Italian


----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



^^^

That is a wicked kick ass version of Black Magic Woman!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Wedding Present "Lovenest" from the album "Seamonsters" released in 1991 on RCA Records.


The Wedding Present "Dalliance" from the album "Seamonsters" released in 1991 on RCA Records.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Floor Jansen, as are a few beer buds thanks to ol' Pupps.


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Belle & Sebastian "Lazy Line Painter Jane" from the EP "Lazy Line Painter Jane" released on 12" in 1997 on Jeepster Records....the other tracks on the EP are "You Made Me Forget My Dreams", "Photo Jenny" and "A Century of Elvis"


----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## historycisalpin

I'm not a believer, but I love the songs sung in Latin.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

How can you know
Where you've been in time
You'll see the signs
And realize your sin


----------



## turtledude

namvet said:


>


  Their best song IMHO


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Flat Worms "Red Hot Sand" released on 7" in 2016 on Volar Records....the B Sides are "Petulance" and "Sovereignty"


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Cold and misty morning, I heard a warning borne in the air
About an age of power where no one had an hour to spare,
Where the seeds have withered, silent children shivered, in the cold
Now their faces captured in the lenses of the jackals for gold.
I'll be there
I'll be there
I will be there.

Suffering in silence, they've all been betrayed.
They hurt them and they beat them, in a terrible way.
Praying for survival at the end of the day.
There is no compassion for those who stay.
I'll be there
I'll be there
I will be there

There must be someone who can set them free:
To take their sorrow from this odyssey
To help the helpless and the refugee
To protect what's left of humanity.
Can't you see
Can't you see
Can't you see

I'll be there
I'll be there
I will be there;

To heal their sorrow
To beg and borrow
Fight tomorrow.

---

Step inside! Hello! We've a most amazing show
You'll enjoy it all we know
Step inside! Step inside!

We've got thrills and shocks, supersonic fighting cocks.
Leave your hammers at the box
Come inside! Come inside!

Roll up! Roll up! Roll up!
See the show!

Left behind the bars, rows of Bishops' heads in jars
And a bomb inside a car
Spectacular! Spectacular!

If you follow me there's a speciality
Some tears for you to see
Misery, misery,

Roll up! Roll up! Roll up!
See the show!

Next upon the bill in our House of Vaudeville
We've a stripper in a till
What a thrill! What a thrill!

And not content with that,
With our hands behind our backs,
We pull Jesus from a hat,
Get into that! Get into that!

Roll up! Roll up! Roll up!
See the show!

_[Karn Evil 9 1st Impression Part 2]_

Welcome back my friends to the show that never ends
We're so glad you could attend, come inside, come inside
There behind a glass stands a real blade of grass
Be careful as you pass, move along, move along

Come inside, the show's about to start
Guaranteed to blow your head apart
Rest assured you'll get your money's worth
Greatest show in Heaven, Hell or Earth
You've got to see the show, it's a dynamo
You've got to see the show, it's rock and roll, oh

Right before your eyes we pull laughter from the skies
And he laughs until he cries, then he dies, then he dies

Come inside, the show's about to start
Guaranteed to blow your head apart
You've got to see the show, it's a dynamo
You've got to see the show, it's rock and roll, oh

Soon the Gypsy Queen in a glaze of vaseline
Will perform on guillotine, what a scene, what a scene
Next upon the stand will you please extend a hand
To Alexander's Ragtime Band, Dixieland, Dixieland

Roll up, roll up, roll up
See the show

Performing on a stool we've a sight to make you drool
Seven virgins and a mule, keep it cool, keep it cool
We would like it to be known the exhibits that were shown
Were exclusively our own, all our own, all our own

Come and see the show, come and see the show
Come and see the show
See the show

_[Karn Evil 9 2nd Impression]_

_[instrumental]_

_[Karn Evil 9 3rd Impression]_

Man alone, born of stone,
Will stamp the dust of time
His hands strike the flame of his soul;
Ties a rope to a tree and hangs the Universe
Until the winds of laughter blows cold.

Fear that rattles in men's ears
And rears its hideous head
Dread... Death... in the wind...

Man of steel pray and kneel
With fever's blazing torch
Thrust in the face of the night;
Draws a blade of compassion
Kissed by countless Kings
Whose jewelled trumpet words blind his sight.

Walls that no man thought would fall
The altars of the just
Crushed... Dust... in the wind...

No man yields who flies in my ship
Danger!
Let the bridge computer speak
Stranger!
Load your program. I am yourself.

No computer stands in my way
Only blood can cancel my pain
Guardians of a nuclear dawn
Let the maps of war be drawn.

Rejoice! Glory is ours!
Our young men have not died in vain,
Their graves need no flowers
The tapes have recorded their names.

I am all there is
Negative! Primitive! Limited! I let you live!
But I gave you life
What else could you do?
To do what was right
I'm perfect! Are you?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "When It Blows It Stacks" from the album "The Spotlight Kid" released in 1972 on Reprise Records.


Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Grow Fins" from the album "The Spotlight Kid" released in 1972 on Reprise Records.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Shirley Collins "Newcastle" from the 7" EP "English Songs" released in 1960 on Collector Records....the other track on the A Side is "The Unquiet Grave" and the tracks on the B Side are "The Irish Girl" and "I Draw My Ship"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Glen Walp and The Casuals "Honey Bun" released on 7" in 1960 on Mask Records....the B Side is "Uprising"


A very rare record that I paid 400 Euros for a few years ago from a record dealer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Little Walter and His Nightcats "Can't Hold On Much Longer" released on 10" 78 RPM in 1952 on Checker Records.

This is the B Side of the record....the A Side is "Juke"


----------



## Tehon




----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Tarkus


----------



## BlueGin

For Jason


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I could listen to my late beautiful precious all day, I love him SO much!!!


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. If only I had discovered him before his going forward.....


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Marianne




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


>



I know all the words by heart to this one!


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Not a bad band, by the way!


----------



## Shelly T




----------



## Shelly T




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Shelly T




----------



## Shelly T




----------



## Marion Morrison

Pretty entertaining.


----------



## Shelly T




----------



## Shelly T




----------



## Marion Morrison

Ear candy, baby.


----------



## ChrisL

Shelly T said:


>



This is one of my favorite Joe Walsh songs, along with this one.


----------



## Marion Morrison

The Wilson sisters. They might be pushing 60 but they still rock.


----------



## ChrisL

I love the guitar SO much.  I wanna jam out!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> I love the guitar SO much.  I wanna jam out!


 Like these girls?


----------



## ChrisL

Another great one from The James Gang.  Joe Walsh is awesome guitarist.  Such talent!


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the guitar SO much.  I wanna jam out!
> 
> 
> 
> Like these girls?
Click to expand...


Kind of but better.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the guitar SO much.  I wanna jam out!
> 
> 
> 
> Like these girls?
Click to expand...


Maybe more like this.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the guitar SO much.  I wanna jam out!
> 
> 
> 
> Like these girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of but better.
Click to expand...

 You're better than Allison Robertson?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the guitar SO much.  I wanna jam out!
> 
> 
> 
> Like these girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe more like this.
Click to expand...


Ooof. All of Joan Jett's songs are covers. The Donnas are originals. Plus Allison plays better.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the guitar SO much.  I wanna jam out!
> 
> 
> 
> Like these girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of but better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're better than Allison Robertson?
Click to expand...


No, I can't even play but if I could, I would want to be better, like Joan Jet!


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the guitar SO much.  I wanna jam out!
> 
> 
> 
> Like these girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe more like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooof. All of Joan Jett's songs are covers. The Donnas are originals. Plus Allison plays better.
Click to expand...


nuh-uh.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Maybe I'd like to shred it up like Orianthi!


----------



## Tehon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the guitar SO much.  I wanna jam out!
> 
> 
> 
> Like these girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe more like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooof. All of Joan Jett's songs are covers. The Donnas are originals. Plus Allison plays better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nuh-uh.
Click to expand...

No really, a certain Cuban friend pointed out that every single on of her songs are covers.

Crimson and Clover= Tommy James and the Shondells?

Maybe she did write "I hate myself" and "Do ya wanna touch"


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the guitar SO much.  I wanna jam out!
> 
> 
> 
> Like these girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe more like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooof. All of Joan Jett's songs are covers. The Donnas are originals. Plus Allison plays better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nuh-uh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No really, a certain Cuban friend pointed out that every single on of her songs are covers.
> 
> Crimson and Clover= Tommy James and the Shondells?
> 
> Maybe she did write "I hate myself" and "Do ya wanna touch"
Click to expand...


What about I Love Rock and Roll?  Is that a remake too?


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like these girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe more like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooof. All of Joan Jett's songs are covers. The Donnas are originals. Plus Allison plays better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nuh-uh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No really, a certain Cuban friend pointed out that every single on of her songs are covers.
> 
> Crimson and Clover= Tommy James and the Shondells?
> 
> Maybe she did write "I hate myself" and "Do ya wanna touch"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about I Love Rock and Roll?  Is that a remake too?
Click to expand...


"*I Love Rock 'n' Roll*" is a rock song written in 1975 by Alan Merrill of The Arrows,

To be fair I grew up on Joan singing it and I love it.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe more like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooof. All of Joan Jett's songs are covers. The Donnas are originals. Plus Allison plays better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nuh-uh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No really, a certain Cuban friend pointed out that every single on of her songs are covers.
> 
> Crimson and Clover= Tommy James and the Shondells?
> 
> Maybe she did write "I hate myself" and "Do ya wanna touch"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about I Love Rock and Roll?  Is that a remake too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "*I Love Rock 'n' Roll*" is a rock song written in 1975 by Alan Merrill of The Arrows,
Click to expand...


Oh well.  I still like her style.  She is a tough bitch!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooof. All of Joan Jett's songs are covers. The Donnas are originals. Plus Allison plays better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nuh-uh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No really, a certain Cuban friend pointed out that every single on of her songs are covers.
> 
> Crimson and Clover= Tommy James and the Shondells?
> 
> Maybe she did write "I hate myself" and "Do ya wanna touch"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about I Love Rock and Roll?  Is that a remake too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "*I Love Rock 'n' Roll*" is a rock song written in 1975 by Alan Merrill of The Arrows,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well.  I still like her style.  She is a tough bitch!
Click to expand...

I prefer her style on that one as well.  Oman but Stevie's good!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Wow!  I wish I could play like those guys!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mmm, Marshall tube stacks and Wurlitzer power, I love it!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## turtledude

one of the great acid rock voices of all time

the late great David Byron


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Cramps "Garbageman" from the album "Songs The Lord Taught Us" released in 1980 on I.R.S Records.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cramps "Garbageman" from the album "Songs The Lord Taught Us" released in 1980 on I.R.S Records.
Click to expand...

 
Bartók to the Cramps. That's quite a segue, Lucy.
Keeping with the Cramps theme, here is Sheena's in a Goth Gang. Yes, that is the one & only Bettie Page doing the grind:


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Boys

*A techno song:

*


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Boss

I think this is her best album since Belladonna. Maybe her best ever. The heavy influence of Dave Stewart of the Eurythmics is refreshing and brings Stevie into the 21st century very nicely.


----------



## konradv

Postmodern Jukebox- Black Hole Sun(Vintage Soundgarden Cover ft. Haley Reinhart)


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## Skull Pilot

Gary Moore could make a guitar cry like no one else


----------



## Skull Pilot

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My dog snoring?


I have a dog that snores sometimes too


----------



## Skull Pilot

2 late greats


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marianne




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## ChrisL

You talk about things that nobody cares
You're wearing out things that nobody wears
You're calling my name but I gotta make clear
I can't say baby where I'll be in a year


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison

Skull Pilot said:


> 2 late greats



Jeff Healy never saw how strange his movements looked and it never made a bit of difference in the world.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## historycisalpin

between Arabic and Italian:


Live form Bagdad:


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## esthermoon

One of my favourite 90s songs


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## namvet




----------



## Shelly T




----------



## Shelly T




----------



## Shelly T




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Marianne




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Marianne




----------



## namvet




----------



## ZZ PUPPS

It's Throw Back Thursday...1987...SLN


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ina Forsman  Smoky sexy voice and she looks as good as she sounds


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Weatherman2020

Even If - MercyMe


----------



## NoNukes

Sturgill Simpson, A Sailor's Guide to Life.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marianne

The audience must have been made up of zombies because they are emotionless. WTF?


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


>



 My goodness.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness.
Click to expand...


I know, her hair is so long!


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


>



That is one of the strangest videos.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, her hair is so long!
Click to expand...


Yeah... that's it.  I do like that, though. (long hair)


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


>



Love the Beastie Boys!  They are a riot!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ZZ PUPPS

To someone who might feel this way, even though she is not...


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Marianne




----------



## PoliticalChic

This....




....and I keep picturing Obama as Scarpia


----------



## Marianne




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## historycisalpin

Parody dialect of Puglia:


----------



## historycisalpin

Folk song in the Modena Celtic dialect:


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Live from an 1981 Capitol Theater concert, this is Alice Cooper performing Clones (We're All). Appearing on his 1980 Flush the Fashion album, Clones was Cooper's first top 40 hit since '78's How You Gonna See Me Now:


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marianne




----------



## tycho1572

Marianne said:


>


I like it.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Skull Pilot

I saw Tab Benoit in New Orleans at the Jazz and Heritage Foundation Blues and BBQ festival a few years back when he played just before Kenny Wayne Shepherd.

He's doing a great job keeping the blues alive

If you can get down there in Oct I highly suggest it.  3 days of free great music and all kinds of awesome BBQ not to mention it's held just a few blocks from the French Quarter


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Coyote

Black Lilies: Soul of Man


_Where does the soul of man go? 
When we reach the end of the road 
Will there be light or darkness and fright 
Nobody really knows 

When will it be the end? 
The messenger’s day to send 
Will there be doom or blood on the moon? 
Nobody knows my friend, nobody knows my friend 

So sing tonight and drink your fill 
A few more hours of life to kill 
Hold the one you love easy on your mind 
Maybe it’s for real this time, maybe its for real this time _


----------



## Coyote

Warren Zevon: Carmelita


_Carmelita hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down 
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town
Well, I'm sittin' here playing solitaire
With my pearl-handled deck 
The county won't give me no more methadone 
And they cut off your welfare check_


----------



## Coyote

Mumford and Sons: Lovers Eyes


_But do not ask the price I pay_
_I must live with my quiet rage_
_Tame the ghosts in my head_
_That run wild and wish me dead_
_Should you shake my ash to the wind_
_Lord forget all of my sins_
_And let me die where I lie_
_Beneath the curse of these lovers eyes_


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Coyote

Solas: No Forgotten Man


...because one man's chains become another's freedom...


----------



## Coyote

"It gets right to the heart of what our country is supposed to be about..."

This Land is My Land, This Land is Your Land...written by the great Woody Guthrie and sung by many


----------



## Coyote

One of the best American songs - or songs about America ever written...what our country is about, should be about.  

This land is your land, this land is my land - written by Woodie Guthrie, sung by many.

This is one of the few that includes the entire lyrics:


This land is your land This land is my land
From California to the New York island; 
From the red wood forest to the Gulf Stream waters 
This land was made for you and Me.


 As I was walking that ribbon of highway, 
I saw above me that endless skyway: 
I saw below me that golden valley: 
This land was made for you and me.


 I've roamed and rambled and I followed my footsteps 
To the sparkling sands of her diamond deserts; 
And all around me a voice was sounding: 
This land was made for you and me.


When the sun came shining, and I was strolling, 
And the wheat fields waving and the dust clouds rolling, 
As the fog was lifting a voice was chanting: 
This land was made for you and me.


As I went walking I saw a sign there 
And on the sign it said "No Trespassing." 
But on the other side it didn't say nothing, 
That side was made for you and me.


In the shadow of the steeple I saw my people, 
By the relief office I seen my people; 
As they stood there hungry, I stood there asking 
Is this land made for you and me?


*Nobody living can ever stop me, 
As I go walking that freedom highway; 
Nobody living can ever make me turn back 
This land was made for you and me. *


----------



## Coyote

You got to walk that lonesome valley....


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## jasonnfree

Music starts about 1:06


----------



## Marianne




----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Get yer Irish UP


----------



## Marianne




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy

Classic.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Gosh Lucy seems like just the other day we were on page one. Lol


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marianne




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## ChrisL

esthermoon said:


>



I love this song!


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

One must respect the Crue.


----------



## Marion Morrison

One more, The Crue does not have many bad songs:


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Coyote

I love Warren Zevon...his loss is such a loss to the music world...

Roland the Thompson Gunner


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


>



Froggy! You are so on my wave length sweetie!  After Warren Zevon - I'm playing this


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

From my youth...


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this song!
Click to expand...

Me too Chris!


----------



## Shelly T

froggy said:


>


----------



## froggy




----------



## Marion Morrison

Skip to 2:00 G.T. This is why you are gay and John Fogerty is not. In.Your.Face.


----------



## G.T.

Marion Morrison said:


> Skip to 2:00 G.T. This is why you are gay and John Fogerty is not. In.Your.Face.


We have a stage five fuckin clinger here

Dont worry Mary, I get this a lot ...this clingy thing with you old folks.

The way Ive helped each prior heal, was at first I reinforced each stereo-type in their brains....and to an exascerbated degree.

Got them REALLY livid, and unable to leave me be.

And then, when they are so thoroughly addicted to saying my name, as youve been of late ..


boom. I ignore them completely and it drives them up a mother fucking wall.


----------



## Marion Morrison

G.T. said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 2:00 G.T. This is why you are gay and John Fogerty is not. In.Your.Face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a stage five fuckin clinger here
> 
> Dont worry Mary, I get this a lot ...this clingy thing with you old folks.
> 
> The way Ive helped each prior heal, was at first I reinforced each stereo-type in their brains....and to an exascerbated degree.
> 
> Got them REALLY livid, and unable to leave me be.
> 
> And then, when they are so thoroughly addicted to saying my name, as youve been of late ..
> 
> 
> boom. I ignore them completely and it drives them up a mother fucking wall.
Click to expand...


 3 million more people have heard this than your stuff. It will remain that way.


----------



## G.T.

Marion Morrison said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 2:00 G.T. This is why you are gay and John Fogerty is not. In.Your.Face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a stage five fuckin clinger here
> 
> Dont worry Mary, I get this a lot ...this clingy thing with you old folks.
> 
> The way Ive helped each prior heal, was at first I reinforced each stereo-type in their brains....and to an exascerbated degree.
> 
> Got them REALLY livid, and unable to leave me be.
> 
> And then, when they are so thoroughly addicted to saying my name, as youve been of late ..
> 
> 
> boom. I ignore them completely and it drives them up a mother fucking wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 million more people have heard this than your stuff. It will remain that way.
Click to expand...

cool story bro

wheres your stuff?

akkkkaayyy


----------



## Marion Morrison

G.T. said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 2:00 G.T. This is why you are gay and John Fogerty is not. In.Your.Face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a stage five fuckin clinger here
> 
> Dont worry Mary, I get this a lot ...this clingy thing with you old folks.
> 
> The way Ive helped each prior heal, was at first I reinforced each stereo-type in their brains....and to an exascerbated degree.
> 
> Got them REALLY livid, and unable to leave me be.
> 
> And then, when they are so thoroughly addicted to saying my name, as youve been of late ..
> 
> 
> boom. I ignore them completely and it drives them up a mother fucking wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 million more people have heard this than your stuff. It will remain that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool story bro
> 
> wheres your stuff?
> 
> akkkkaayyy
Click to expand...


Any decent covers are better than what you got. That's just atrocious garbage.


----------



## G.T.

Marion Morrison said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 2:00 G.T. This is why you are gay and John Fogerty is not. In.Your.Face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a stage five fuckin clinger here
> 
> Dont worry Mary, I get this a lot ...this clingy thing with you old folks.
> 
> The way Ive helped each prior heal, was at first I reinforced each stereo-type in their brains....and to an exascerbated degree.
> 
> Got them REALLY livid, and unable to leave me be.
> 
> And then, when they are so thoroughly addicted to saying my name, as youve been of late ..
> 
> 
> boom. I ignore them completely and it drives them up a mother fucking wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 million more people have heard this than your stuff. It will remain that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool story bro
> 
> wheres your stuff?
> 
> akkkkaayyy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any decent covers are better than what you got. That's just atrocious garbage.
Click to expand...

you have nothing


zero

zilch 

nadda


youre forced to post other peoples work to defend your opinions

you are riding coat tails because you have zilch. 

does that burn? put on your big girl panties and show your own work you big mouth faggot or consider that you just got punked down like a bitch and uhh, shut the fuck up already


----------



## Marion Morrison

G.T. said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 2:00 G.T. This is why you are gay and John Fogerty is not. In.Your.Face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a stage five fuckin clinger here
> 
> Dont worry Mary, I get this a lot ...this clingy thing with you old folks.
> 
> The way Ive helped each prior heal, was at first I reinforced each stereo-type in their brains....and to an exascerbated degree.
> 
> Got them REALLY livid, and unable to leave me be.
> 
> And then, when they are so thoroughly addicted to saying my name, as youve been of late ..
> 
> 
> boom. I ignore them completely and it drives them up a mother fucking wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 million more people have heard this than your stuff. It will remain that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool story bro
> 
> wheres your stuff?
> 
> akkkkaayyy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any decent covers are better than what you got. That's just atrocious garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have nothing
> 
> 
> zero
> 
> zilch
> 
> nadda
> 
> 
> youre forced to post other peoples work to defend your opinions
> 
> you are riding coat tails because you have zilch.
> 
> does that burn? put on your big girl panties and show your own work you big mouth faggot or consider that you just got punked down like a bitch and uhh, shut the fuck up already
Click to expand...


At least I'm not a wannabe wigger with no musical sense whatsoever. I have perfect pitch even, wigger. You got 2 ears, one is tone deaf and the other is stone deaf.


----------



## G.T.

all talk, andddddd...

nothing 2 back it up.

know what thats called, MaryAnn?


----------



## Marion Morrison

G.T. said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 2:00 G.T. This is why you are gay and John Fogerty is not. In.Your.Face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a stage five fuckin clinger here
> 
> Dont worry Mary, I get this a lot ...this clingy thing with you old folks.
> 
> The way Ive helped each prior heal, was at first I reinforced each stereo-type in their brains....and to an exascerbated degree.
> 
> Got them REALLY livid, and unable to leave me be.
> 
> And then, when they are so thoroughly addicted to saying my name, as youve been of late ..
> 
> 
> boom. I ignore them completely and it drives them up a mother fucking wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 million more people have heard this than your stuff. It will remain that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool story bro
> 
> wheres your stuff?
> 
> akkkkaayyy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any decent covers are better than what you got. That's just atrocious garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have nothing
> 
> 
> zero
> 
> zilch
> 
> nadda
> 
> 
> youre forced to post other peoples work to defend your opinions
> 
> you are riding coat tails because you have zilch.
> 
> does that burn? put on your big girl panties and show your own work you big mouth faggot or consider that you just got punked down like a bitch and uhh, shut the fuck up already
Click to expand...




G.T. said:


> all talk, andddddd...
> 
> nothing 2 back it up.
> 
> know what thats called, MaryAnn?


Since you brought that up:


----------



## G.T.

Marion Morrison said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a stage five fuckin clinger here
> 
> Dont worry Mary, I get this a lot ...this clingy thing with you old folks.
> 
> The way Ive helped each prior heal, was at first I reinforced each stereo-type in their brains....and to an exascerbated degree.
> 
> Got them REALLY livid, and unable to leave me be.
> 
> And then, when they are so thoroughly addicted to saying my name, as youve been of late ..
> 
> 
> boom. I ignore them completely and it drives them up a mother fucking wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 million more people have heard this than your stuff. It will remain that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool story bro
> 
> wheres your stuff?
> 
> akkkkaayyy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any decent covers are better than what you got. That's just atrocious garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have nothing
> 
> 
> zero
> 
> zilch
> 
> nadda
> 
> 
> youre forced to post other peoples work to defend your opinions
> 
> you are riding coat tails because you have zilch.
> 
> does that burn? put on your big girl panties and show your own work you big mouth faggot or consider that you just got punked down like a bitch and uhh, shut the fuck up already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> all talk, andddddd...
> 
> nothing 2 back it up.
> 
> know what thats called, MaryAnn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you brought that up:
Click to expand...

again, not your work.

so...cool story bro.


you are just a bitter low class hater.

keep proving it. byebye


----------



## Marion Morrison

G.T. said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 million more people have heard this than your stuff. It will remain that way.
> 
> 
> 
> cool story bro
> 
> wheres your stuff?
> 
> akkkkaayyy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any decent covers are better than what you got. That's just atrocious garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have nothing
> 
> 
> zero
> 
> zilch
> 
> nadda
> 
> 
> youre forced to post other peoples work to defend your opinions
> 
> you are riding coat tails because you have zilch.
> 
> does that burn? put on your big girl panties and show your own work you big mouth faggot or consider that you just got punked down like a bitch and uhh, shut the fuck up already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> all talk, andddddd...
> 
> nothing 2 back it up.
> 
> know what thats called, MaryAnn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you brought that up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, not your work.
> 
> so...cool story bro.
> 
> 
> you are just a bitter low class hater.
> 
> keep proving it. byebye
Click to expand...


Your 3rd rate rap is the lowest of the low. You should cap yourself in the head before the next time you try to foist that dogshit upon another human being.


----------



## G.T.

Marion Morrison said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool story bro
> 
> wheres your stuff?
> 
> akkkkaayyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any decent covers are better than what you got. That's just atrocious garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have nothing
> 
> 
> zero
> 
> zilch
> 
> nadda
> 
> 
> youre forced to post other peoples work to defend your opinions
> 
> you are riding coat tails because you have zilch.
> 
> does that burn? put on your big girl panties and show your own work you big mouth faggot or consider that you just got punked down like a bitch and uhh, shut the fuck up already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> all talk, andddddd...
> 
> nothing 2 back it up.
> 
> know what thats called, MaryAnn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you brought that up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, not your work.
> 
> so...cool story bro.
> 
> 
> you are just a bitter low class hater.
> 
> keep proving it. byebye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your 3rd rate rap is the lowest of the low. You should cap yourself in the head before next time you try to foist that dogshit upon another human being.
Click to expand...

no, anyone who knows anything about rap actually thinks i kick ass at it  

you just are dated. youre a dinosaur

you posted run dmc

umm, rap has evolved from the basic rat/hat/bat structure dip shit

nowadays, its guaged on cadence, multi syllabic rhyme schemes (i know, you dont know what that is. its. ..cuz youre old)....speed...word play, delivery.

you talk about "pitch"


uhh, its rap you faggot    not south by southwest


you dont know your head from your fucking ass and have proven it....so, when your opinion of rap matters will be never. youre ignorant.

now hopaaa off my fucking nuts....do you know how pathetic you look trying day in and day out tirelessly to drag someone down like you do?

youre small, for it
a punk, a loud mouth low life


look in the mirror, thats YOU

So....lets you not worry so much about GT honey and you might should go fix whatever causes you to lash out like such a bitter jealous little bitch....cuz uh.. ..its not a good look.


----------



## Marion Morrison

G.T. said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any decent covers are better than what you got. That's just atrocious garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> you have nothing
> 
> 
> zero
> 
> zilch
> 
> nadda
> 
> 
> youre forced to post other peoples work to defend your opinions
> 
> you are riding coat tails because you have zilch.
> 
> does that burn? put on your big girl panties and show your own work you big mouth faggot or consider that you just got punked down like a bitch and uhh, shut the fuck up already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> all talk, andddddd...
> 
> nothing 2 back it up.
> 
> know what thats called, MaryAnn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you brought that up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, not your work.
> 
> so...cool story bro.
> 
> 
> you are just a bitter low class hater.
> 
> keep proving it. byebye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your 3rd rate rap is the lowest of the low. You should cap yourself in the head before next time you try to foist that dogshit upon another human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, anyone who knows anything about rap actually thinks i kick ass at it
> 
> you just are dated. youre a dinosaur
> 
> you posted run dmc
> 
> umm, rap has evolved from the basic rat/hat/bat structure dip shit
> 
> nowadays, its guaged on cadence, multi syllabic rhyme schemes (i know, you dont know what that is. its. ..cuz youre old)....speed...word play, delivery.
> 
> you talk about "pitch"
> 
> 
> uhh, its rap you faggot    not south by southwest
> 
> 
> you dont know your head from your fucking ass and have proven it....so, when your opinion of rap matters will be never. youre ignorant.
> 
> now hopaaa off my fucking nuts....do you know how pathetic you look trying day in and day out tirelessly to drag someone down like you do?
> 
> youre small, for it
> a punk, a loud mouth low life
> 
> 
> look in the mirror, thats YOU
> 
> So....lets you not worry so much about GT honey and you might should go fix whatever causes you to lash out like such a bitter jealous little bitch....cuz uh.. ..its not a good look.
Click to expand...


You fucking faggot ass wigger, you couldn't rap your way out of a wet paper bag.

You know jack shit about tones, scales, or music.

You got a home music studio or some shit.

Make cut and paste tracks you think are cool, but nobody else in the world does.

GIGO baby. That's Garbage in, Garbage out.

Your "rap" is garbage. Ask anybody.


How many beats are in a 12-bar blues?


----------



## G.T.

Marion Morrison said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have nothing
> 
> 
> zero
> 
> zilch
> 
> nadda
> 
> 
> youre forced to post other peoples work to defend your opinions
> 
> you are riding coat tails because you have zilch.
> 
> does that burn? put on your big girl panties and show your own work you big mouth faggot or consider that you just got punked down like a bitch and uhh, shut the fuck up already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> all talk, andddddd...
> 
> nothing 2 back it up.
> 
> know what thats called, MaryAnn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you brought that up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, not your work.
> 
> so...cool story bro.
> 
> 
> you are just a bitter low class hater.
> 
> keep proving it. byebye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your 3rd rate rap is the lowest of the low. You should cap yourself in the head before next time you try to foist that dogshit upon another human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, anyone who knows anything about rap actually thinks i kick ass at it
> 
> you just are dated. youre a dinosaur
> 
> you posted run dmc
> 
> umm, rap has evolved from the basic rat/hat/bat structure dip shit
> 
> nowadays, its guaged on cadence, multi syllabic rhyme schemes (i know, you dont know what that is. its. ..cuz youre old)....speed...word play, delivery.
> 
> you talk about "pitch"
> 
> 
> uhh, its rap you faggot    not south by southwest
> 
> 
> you dont know your head from your fucking ass and have proven it....so, when your opinion of rap matters will be never. youre ignorant.
> 
> now hopaaa off my fucking nuts....do you know how pathetic you look trying day in and day out tirelessly to drag someone down like you do?
> 
> youre small, for it
> a punk, a loud mouth low life
> 
> 
> look in the mirror, thats YOU
> 
> So....lets you not worry so much about GT honey and you might should go fix whatever causes you to lash out like such a bitter jealous little bitch....cuz uh.. ..its not a good look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fucking faggot ass wigger, you couldn't rap your way out of a wet paper bag.
> 
> You know jack shit about tones, scales, or music.
> 
> You got a home music studio or some shit.
> 
> GIGO baby. That's Garbage in, Garbage out.
> 
> Your "rap" is garbage. Ask anybody.
Click to expand...

jealousy aint a good look mary ann


----------



## Abishai100

*Pearl Vision*


What do John Wayne and Janis Joplin have in common? Probably nothing, but the Wayne film _True Grit_ and the Joplin song "Maybe" both speak to everyday American pedestrian sensibilities about the spirituality of embracing optimism in the face of real heartburn, which is why the two have been linked to pro-American ideas.

I can't decide who's better...


*True Grit (Film)*


----------



## konradv

*Postmodern Jukebox*


Black Hole Sun- Vintage Soundgarden Cover ft. Haley Reinhart


Heart Of Glass- Vintage 40s Old Hollywood-Style Blondie Cover ft. Addie Hamilton


You Give Love A Bad Name- Vintage Blues-Style Bon Jovi Cover ft. Jennie Lena


Anaconda- Vintage Bluegrass Hoedown-Style Nicki Minaj Cover ft. Robyn Adele Anderson
*
*


----------



## konradv

Can't stop watching them!


All About That Bass- Postmodern Jukebox European Tour Version


Bad Romance- Vintage 1920's Gatsby-Style Lady Gaga Cover ft. Ariana Savalas & Sarah Reich


Barbie Girl- Vintage Beach Boys-Style Aqua Cover ft. Morgan James


Smells Like Teen Spirit- 1940s Swing-Style Nirvana Cover ft. Robyn Adele Anderson


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Stasha_Sz

While replying to the "Weekend Song" thread with Saturday in the Park, a Chicago song I really do not care much for, I passed by _THIS_ Chicago song, which is excellent! From Dick Clark's 1974 Rockin' New Year's Eve, this is Wishing You Were Here:


----------



## basquebromance

metalcore band steals the piano riff from Coldplay's "Clocks"...here are the dramatic results...


the singer seemingly sings: "i want you to know that i am homo" at one point!


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne

Coyote said:


> I love Warren Zevon...his loss is such a loss to the music world...
> 
> Roland the Thompson Gunner


Heaven't heard this song in years. I never heard this version, I think the one I had was sung Rory Gallagher.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## froggy




----------



## ZZ PUPPS




----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

froggy said:


>



Paul Rodgers she is not. That is still epic! Unbelievably epic!


----------



## Marianne




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marion Morrison

Winger! I was kind of into 70s mode, but anything from 1965-Nirvana is fine by me.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I used to have a guitar like that, only with a Kahler 1 instead of Floyd Rose II.

I know who still has it. Mighty fine guitar.


----------



## namvet

still swingin' it


----------



## Marianne

Marion Morrison said:


> I used to have a guitar like that, only with a Kahler 1 instead of Floyd Rose II.
> 
> I know who still has it. Mighty fine guitar.


I have a Gretsch Sunburst


----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marianne




----------



## PoliticalChic

*Sergei Vasilievich Rachmaninoff's birthday today....*
 1 April1873– 28 March 1943) was a Russian pianist, composer, and conductor of the late-Romantic period, some of whose works are among the most popular in the classical repertoire.


----------



## froggy

PoliticalChic said:


> *Sergei Vasilievich Rachmaninoff's birthday today....*
> 1 April1873– 28 March 1943) was a Russian pianist, composer, and conductor of the late-Romantic period, some of whose works are among the most popular in the classical repertoire.


----------



## PoliticalChic

froggy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sergei Vasilievich Rachmaninoff's birthday today....*
> 1 April1873– 28 March 1943) was a Russian pianist, composer, and conductor of the late-Romantic period, some of whose works are among the most popular in the classical repertoire.
Click to expand...




That's in G minor


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy

Marianne said:


>


Louisville great little town to visit.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Weatherman2020

Friends with the lead singer and his wife.
Great people.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Jethro Tull "Mother Goose" from the album "Aqualung" released in 1971 on Island Records.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

99 Red Balloons


----------



## Stasha_Sz

From 1969, Delft Holland's Tee-Set performing their only US hit, Ma Belle Amie on a rare promo video. Had this one stuck in my head for a couple of days now, pass it on to the rest of you lot:


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Skull Pilot

I'm kind of obsessed with Ina Forsman right now.  Just something about her voice


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Marion Morrison

Got mah chicken soup under pressure.


----------



## konradv

Happy Easter


Jesus Christ Superstar (1970 Original London Concept Recording) [Full Album]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## ZZ PUPPS




----------



## james bond

I heard this song on Better Call Saul season 3 opener.  It's supposed to the dumbest song ever.  Never really paid attention to the lyrics that much ha ha.


----------



## heil hitler




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Old Rocks




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Mmm,tasty!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

drifter said:


>



i listened to this song too today! what a coincidence!


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Cellblock2429

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



/---- Fox News


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Cellblock2429 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Fox News
Click to expand...

Anything worth listening to. Lol


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## ChrisL

Pogo


----------



## Marion Morrison

I just realized the Deep Purple singer is also the Whitesnake singer. Good times.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> I just realized the Deep Purple singer is also the Whitesnake singer. Good times.



  Thats cool!!!
The blimp was stored on hwy 59 back in the day.
It was a regular sight in my youth.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Marion Morrison

Younger and I had a 19 year old gf.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

From 1967, The Stone Poneys, featuring Linda Ronstadt, (The Stone Poneys _WERE_ Linda Ronstadt if one wants to get technical), with their only hit, the Michael Nesmith penned Different Drum, lip-synched, poorly, on a TV appearance from the day:


----------



## Gracie

I cannot NOT listen to this over and over and over and over and over.....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Stasha_Sz said:


> From 1967, The Stone Poneys, featuring Linda Ronstadt, (The Stone Poneys _WERE_ Linda Ronstadt if one wants to get technical), with their only hit, the Michael Nesmith penned Different Drum, lip-synched, poorly, on a TV appearance from the day:



Oh yeah?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Pogo



Pogo's too gay for music. Probably just gay enough for Mick Jagger.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Shiet these girls rock.

That there hits the spot.


When it comes to music, it's all about putting the right tones at the right times.


I like this one!


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## namvet




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Where I shall rest forever more.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized the Deep Purple singer is also the Whitesnake singer. Good times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cool!!!
> The blimp was stored on hwy 59 back in the day.
> It was a regular sight in my youth.
Click to expand...


The blimp?  There's an opening....

​A squid eating dough in a polyethylene bag.... 
... is fast and bulbous.

--- Got me?


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Shiet these girls rock.
> 
> That there hits the spot.
> 
> 
> When it comes to music, it's all about putting the right tones at the right times.
> 
> 
> I like this one!



Sadly, Linda Ronstadt has sung her last.  Permanently silenced by Parkinson's.

Could be worse --- Sheila Chandra can't even _talk_.

​


----------



## Pogo

Anyway -- here's the one I came for:

​


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Gracie

Just finished watching Werewolf In London. Dumb movie, great soundtrack.


----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

Tori Amos. Songs from the choirgirl motel. SPARK.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

Dropkick Murphys. Shipping up to Boston.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

Enya, Cursum Perficio.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## ZZ PUPPS




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

MaryL said:


> Enya, Cursum Perficio.



Enya, oh so soothing, let me help you with that.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marion Morrison

Marianne said:


>



The original I like better. IMO Phil's best song.


----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Marion Morrison

I first learned about D-day from seeing my uncle having nightmares.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Tehon




----------



## namvet




----------



## froggy




----------



## JustAnotherNut

today it's anything Patsy Cline


----------



## froggy




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut

Marion Morrison said:


>



I loved Def Leopard, they never put out a bad song


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Sia - Helium


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Marion Morrison

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Sia - Helium


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Marion Morrison said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sia - Helium
Click to expand...


What?? Did you bother to listen to it?


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Marion Morrison

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sia - Helium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?? Did you bother to listen to it?
Click to expand...


yes.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Marion Morrison said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sia - Helium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?? Did you bother to listen to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.
Click to expand...


LOL What's with the expression then?


----------



## Marion Morrison

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sia - Helium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?? Did you bother to listen to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL What's with the expression then?
Click to expand...


The correct one for me.

da fuq is that?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Marion Morrison said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sia - Helium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?? Did you bother to listen to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL What's with the expression then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct one for me.
> 
> da fuq is that?
Click to expand...


It's above your pay grade. No worries.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Yes, Prince wrote this.


----------



## Marion Morrison

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?? Did you bother to listen to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL What's with the expression then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct one for me.
> 
> da fuq is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's above your pay grade. No worries.
Click to expand...


Au contraire, it's below my musical sensibility.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Marion Morrison said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?? Did you bother to listen to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL What's with the expression then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct one for me.
> 
> da fuq is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's above your pay grade. No worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire, it's below my musical sensibility.
Click to expand...


Noted that you're a relative nooby here but that's no excuse for spamming the Music thread with insults. Kindly fuck off.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

Marion Morrison said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sia - Helium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?? Did you bother to listen to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL What's with the expression then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct one for me.
> 
> da fuq is that?
Click to expand...

??

It was pretty decent actually.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Darkwind said:


>



I love this song!! ♥♥  As always you have impeccable taste..


----------



## Darkwind

I really like this one...


----------



## Marion Morrison

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL What's with the expression then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct one for me.
> 
> da fuq is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's above your pay grade. No worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire, it's below my musical sensibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noted that you're a relative nooby here but that's no excuse for spamming the Music thread with insults. Kindly fuck off.
Click to expand...


Hey, no need to hate because that music sucks. I don't hate you because you like it, it just sucks.

No it's not above my pay grade, and it's below the bottom of musical relevance.

Here's something musical:


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Darkwind said:


> I really like this one...



Her voice is amazing. Hauntingly beautiful. I like this song too.


----------



## Darkwind

Marion Morrison said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL What's with the expression then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The correct one for me.
> 
> da fuq is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's above your pay grade. No worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire, it's below my musical sensibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noted that you're a relative nooby here but that's no excuse for spamming the Music thread with insults. Kindly fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, no need to hate because that music sucks. I don't hate you because you like it, it just sucks.
> 
> No it's not above my pay grade, and it's below the bottom of musical relevance.
> 
> Here's something musical:
Click to expand...

Well, it only sucks for you.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Marion Morrison said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL What's with the expression then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The correct one for me.
> 
> da fuq is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's above your pay grade. No worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire, it's below my musical sensibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noted that you're a relative nooby here but that's no excuse for spamming the Music thread with insults. Kindly fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, no need to hate because that music sucks. I don't hate you because you like it, it just sucks.
> 
> No it's not above my pay grade, and it's below the bottom of musical relevance.
> 
> Here's something musical:
Click to expand...

LMFAO


----------



## Darkwind

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her voice is amazing. Hauntingly beautiful. I like this song too.
Click to expand...

Her range is simply amazing.


----------



## Darkwind

and of course...


Something about that movie kind of hit home.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Darkwind said:


> and of course...
> 
> 
> Something about that movie kind of hit home.



I was just listening to ID about an hour ago.. Uncanny.. Great song.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> and of course...
> 
> 
> Something about that movie kind of hit home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just listening to ID about an hour ago.. Uncanny.. Great song.
Click to expand...

Hmm....its cause you want Me.......*nods sagely*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Alter Bridge with my future husband, Myles Kennedy
Broken Wings


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Darkwind said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> and of course...
> 
> 
> Something about that movie kind of hit home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just listening to ID about an hour ago.. Uncanny.. Great song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm....its cause you want Me.......*nods sagely*
Click to expand...


You just figured that out ?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Darkwind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The correct one for me.
> 
> da fuq is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's above your pay grade. No worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire, it's below my musical sensibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noted that you're a relative nooby here but that's no excuse for spamming the Music thread with insults. Kindly fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, no need to hate because that music sucks. I don't hate you because you like it, it just sucks.
> 
> No it's not above my pay grade, and it's below the bottom of musical relevance.
> 
> Here's something musical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it only sucks for you.
Click to expand...




Darkwind said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her voice is amazing. Hauntingly beautiful. I like this song too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her range is simply amazing.
Click to expand...


What range?

She a heroin-addled alto and uses a falsetto.

That=fail.

I do appreciate her use of dynamics. Other than that, eh.

Before you go talking smack, I have 3 cousins and 2 friends that are coloraturas, ok?


----------



## Darkwind

Marion Morrison said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's above your pay grade. No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, it's below my musical sensibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noted that you're a relative nooby here but that's no excuse for spamming the Music thread with insults. Kindly fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, no need to hate because that music sucks. I don't hate you because you like it, it just sucks.
> 
> No it's not above my pay grade, and it's below the bottom of musical relevance.
> 
> Here's something musical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it only sucks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her voice is amazing. Hauntingly beautiful. I like this song too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her range is simply amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What range?
> 
> She a heroin-addled alto and uses a falsetto.
> 
> That=fail.
> 
> I do appreciate her use of dynamics. Other than that, eh.
Click to expand...

So, this sucked for you again?

It really sucks to be you, doesn't it?


----------



## Darkwind

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> and of course...
> 
> 
> Something about that movie kind of hit home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just listening to ID about an hour ago.. Uncanny.. Great song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm....its cause you want Me.......*nods sagely*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just figured that out ?
Click to expand...

I have My moments.  lol


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Darkwind said:


>




This song will always be one of the best..  ♥


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Marion Morrison said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's above your pay grade. No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, it's below my musical sensibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noted that you're a relative nooby here but that's no excuse for spamming the Music thread with insults. Kindly fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, no need to hate because that music sucks. I don't hate you because you like it, it just sucks.
> 
> No it's not above my pay grade, and it's below the bottom of musical relevance.
> 
> Here's something musical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it only sucks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her voice is amazing. Hauntingly beautiful. I like this song too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her range is simply amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What range?
> 
> She a heroin-addled alto and uses a falsetto.
> 
> That=fail.
> 
> I do appreciate her use of dynamics. Other than that, eh.
> 
> Before you go talking smack, I have 3 cousins and 2 friends that are coloraturas, ok?
Click to expand...


WTF is your problem?? No one gives a shit about your cousins goofyass.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Darkwind said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> and of course...
> 
> 
> Something about that movie kind of hit home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just listening to ID about an hour ago.. Uncanny.. Great song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm....its cause you want Me.......*nods sagely*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just figured that out ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have My moments.  lol
Click to expand...


*Whispers* You most certainly do.


----------



## Darkwind

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, it's below my musical sensibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noted that you're a relative nooby here but that's no excuse for spamming the Music thread with insults. Kindly fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, no need to hate because that music sucks. I don't hate you because you like it, it just sucks.
> 
> No it's not above my pay grade, and it's below the bottom of musical relevance.
> 
> Here's something musical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it only sucks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her voice is amazing. Hauntingly beautiful. I like this song too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her range is simply amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What range?
> 
> She a heroin-addled alto and uses a falsetto.
> 
> That=fail.
> 
> I do appreciate her use of dynamics. Other than that, eh.
> 
> Before you go talking smack, I have 3 cousins and 2 friends that are coloraturas, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is your problem?? No one gives a shit about your cousins goofyass.
Click to expand...

He's about to go on the soft ignore list.


----------



## Darkwind

I've been listening to this young lady's renditions lately too.  She's pretty good.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Darkwind said:


> I've been listening to this young lady's renditions lately too.  She's pretty good.



She has a beautiful voice. Are you subscribed to her channel?


----------



## Darkwind

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been listening to this young lady's renditions lately too.  She's pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a beautiful voice. Are you subscribed to her channel?
Click to expand...

No, but I listen enough that she shows up on My main page feed.  I have too many subscriptions now.  lol

So....a little return to My roots....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Darkwind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, it's below my musical sensibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noted that you're a relative nooby here but that's no excuse for spamming the Music thread with insults. Kindly fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, no need to hate because that music sucks. I don't hate you because you like it, it just sucks.
> 
> No it's not above my pay grade, and it's below the bottom of musical relevance.
> 
> Here's something musical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it only sucks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her voice is amazing. Hauntingly beautiful. I like this song too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her range is simply amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What range?
> 
> She a heroin-addled alto and uses a falsetto.
> 
> That=fail.
> 
> I do appreciate her use of dynamics. Other than that, eh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, this sucked for you again?
> 
> It really sucks to be you, doesn't it?
Click to expand...



Not at all. For one thing I know the difference between real range and falsetto.


I also know from someone's face when they're a junky.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## phoenyx




----------



## williamyates

Blood Brothers - Iron Maiden.


----------



## esthermoon

williamyates said:


> Blood Brothers - Iron Maiden.


Good song


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The Wallflowers
Heroes


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Little Big Town
Better Man


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## froggy




----------



## ChrisL

Recognize Ted Nugent in this video?


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Here's some classical  Lucy.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My dog snoring?


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## phoenyx

I first heard a truncated version of Boa's Duvet song as the opening theme song in an anime called Serial Experiments Lain. It's a great anime, but I think the song is great on its own, and is better in its full form...


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Sexual content viewer beware.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy




----------



## ChrisL

Open up the champagne, pop!
It's my house, come on, turn it up

Welcome to my house.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## ChrisL

Just stop your crying
It's a sign of the times
Welcome to the final show
Hope you're wearing your best clothes

You can't bribe the door on your way to the sky
You look pretty good down here
But you ain't really good


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Recognize Ted Nugent in this video?



I think I recognize Kip Winger and of course Tommy Shaw.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize Ted Nugent in this video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I recognize Kip Winger and of course Tommy Shaw.
Click to expand...


No Kip Winger in that band.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize Ted Nugent in this video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I recognize Kip Winger and of course Tommy Shaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Kip Winger in that band.
Click to expand...

 I kno, the bassplayer= Some italian guy.


----------



## esthermoon

The great blondino


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Pumpkin Row




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Tom Horn

Some of the Western in Country Western from EmmyLou:


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Pumpkin Row




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## crazymonster




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## idb

Sigur Ros


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## Weatherman2020

"Music is an agreeable harmony for the honor of God and the permissible delights of the soul."
Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

007 said:


>



I tell you what, that cracker's underrated. That boy is good! That's a deep one, thank you.

He ain't no cajun, dis heanh a cracker.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Bleipriester

Little witch there on the broom riding quick into my room,
keeps on riding through the night until the potion is alright.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Serious badassery right here.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dat 8th note groove! Mucho Chuck Berry satisfaction! Does not disappoint.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

And then there's what it's all based on: Chuck Berry does da Chuck Berry mighty good!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Just think about this version the next time you're in an elevator and hear the vanilla Muzak version. One of the best performances I've ever heard


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

Meanwhile, in the pre-Obama days


----------



## Marion Morrison

And in the really before Obama days :


----------



## Marion Morrison

froggy said:


>



I know that woman, It's the Bunny Yeager woman. The one she took all the pictures of.


----------



## Marion Morrison

]

Dammit I cannot get vhs to internets. I got the Uncle Yoke version an Eric  Johnson on the same tape.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Marion Morrison

This sums up late teenage nights! Great song.

 Yep I know somebody that's been with that girl ever since. I reckon he loved her forever, but the car was rockin' that night. I've seen her friend I was with that night once since then. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Boy, back when people had talent n stuff.


----------



## MaryL

Brandenburg concerto  1-4 trying to ignore the loud ASS MESSICAN BOOM BOOM BOOM  outside my casa.


----------



## Marion Morrison

MaryL said:


> Brandenburg concerto  1-4 trying to ignore the loud ASS MESSICAN BOOM BOOM BOOM  outside my casa.



Let off a couple rounds, that usually quells that.

protip: into the ground and pick up your shells.

I could go crank a chainsaw right now or let off a couple rounds, ain't nobody sayin' nothin.

I ain't crankin' no Mexican music outside my house, though.

Had someone doing that boom boom not long ago, yeah, I let off a couple rounds, it stopped.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

I was first introduced to electronica produced on the NI Maschine several years ago. I was impressed then by the technology and the software support available to it. I recently was finally able to see one being used live and was even more impressed, (despite it being used to produce dance-club beats).
This video is of the MKII version, the Mikro, being used to produce an atmospheric sound. The artist is Andrew Chellman, enjoy!


----------



## Coyote

Connie Dover - Ubi Caritas


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

What a voice....

I once was lost, but now I'm found


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

This song still resonates today doesn't it?


----------



## Coyote

Such good voices...and lyrics that were poetry: Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## Coyote

And who hasn't felt like this at times?


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Mortimer

Right now I listen to Serbian music


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Mortimer

this is also a good song


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

I like Russian music a great deal


----------



## Mortimer

Coyote said:


> I like Russian music a great deal


----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


>


Great movie.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

Good one's Froggy!


Here's another...not sure which version I like best


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> Good one's Froggy!
> 
> 
> Here's another...not sure which version I like best


Right on Coyote.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

Joe Ely - Row of Dominos


Don't let your past drive you under
You know how a memory comes and goes
Well the years rolled away just like thunder
Where they fell like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes

Won't you tell me how you been
Something more than you've been feelin fine
I'm havin that feelin again
Theres a whole lot more to lay on the line
A whole lot more to lay on the line

Share and share alike you know I love you
But I also love the way the wild wind blows
So don't set your dreams up there above you
Where they'll fall like a row of dominoes
They'll fall like a row of dominoes

They say a fool never knows what he misses
And a wise man never misses what he knows
What can I say your ten thousand kisses
Fell on me like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes

Won't you tell me how you been
Something more than you've been feelin fine
I'm havin that feelin again
And the dominoes are standin in a line
Yes the dominoes are standin in a line


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## froggy




----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Moonglow

My cousin that lives by OKC


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Love Uriah Heep....


----------



## Coyote

featherlite said:


>



Nice...love the Gin Blossoms


----------



## tycho1572

This song was shared by a religious nurse I took out last year (I already shared a pic of her)....


----------



## Coyote




----------



## tycho1572

She was wearing a Third Day shirt when we went hiking.


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> This song shared by a religious nurse I took out last year (I already shared a pic of her)....




...I like that


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This song shared by a religious nurse I took out last year (I already shared a pic of her)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I like that
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This song shared by a religious nurse I took out last year (I already shared a pic of her)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.
Click to expand...


Never heard it before - so thanks for introducing me to it!


----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This song shared by a religious nurse I took out last year (I already shared a pic of her)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard it before - so thanks for introducing me to it!
Click to expand...

YW. 
It's why I like meeting people. You'll  never know what they can offer until you let them in.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This song shared by a religious nurse I took out last year (I already shared a pic of her)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard it before - so thanks for introducing me to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YW.
> It's why I like meeting people. You'll  never know what they can offer until you let them in.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryL

"Spark", Tori Amos.


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


>


That's an old favorite.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## tycho1572

Little Feat........


I sexed the girl voted best looking in HS while listening to this song, Coyote.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


>


Never cared much for that one.


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Little Feat........
> 
> 
> I sexed the girl voted best looking in HS while listening to this song, Coyote.



I like that Tycho...going back through the years, I used to skip classes to hang out in ceramics where we'd listen to the radio and create stuff.

This was one song I liked...


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

Funny thing...the older I get, the more vivid the jolts of memory that certain songs or scents bring.  These songs were popular in highschool...and came up on the youtube selections...how strange I feel 

Sappy...still...kinda cool






ps - YES I'm a little drunk


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


>



That's one I haven't heard in a while


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> Funny thing...the older I get, the more vivid the jolts of memory that certain songs or scents bring.  These songs were popular in highschool...and came up on the youtube selections...how strange I feel
> 
> Sappy...still...kinda cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps - YES I'm a little drunk


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing...the older I get, the more vivid the jolts of memory that certain songs or scents bring.  These songs were popular in highschool...and came up on the youtube selections...how strange I feel
> 
> Sappy...still...kinda cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps - YES I'm a little drunk
Click to expand...


Good one Froggy!


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## tycho1572

Now that I'm home, I'll share a few recent tunes I like.


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## MaryL

yeah yeah yeahs. Skeleton me.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## MaryL

JustAnotherNut said:


>


Got to love it, all of us ex hippies are  having a flashback, That and Fortunate son by CDR.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## tycho1572

I love this vid... lol


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JustAnotherNut

tycho1572 said:


> I love this vid... lol



I can see why you do......he's good!


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Marion Morrison

tycho1572 said:


> I love this vid... lol



That guy can rock a blues purty damn good!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Coyote




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Coyote




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Coyote

Warren Zevon....Carmelita


_Carmelita hold me tighter_
_I think I'm sinking down _
_And I'm all strung out on heroin_
_On the outskirts of town_


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Coyote

Black Lilies...Soul of Man


_Where does the soul of man go?_
_When we reach the end of the road_
_Will there be light or darkness and fright_
_Nobody really knows_
_When will it be the end?_
_The messengers day to send_
_Will there be doom or blood on the moon?_
_Nobody knows my friend, nobody knows my friend_


----------



## Coyote

And another...Soul of Man


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Josh Ritter - Idaho


----------



## Coyote

And the King...Eric Clapton


----------



## Lateralus

Zeromancer - Neo Geisha

Zeromancer - Wikipedia


----------



## Coyote

Eric Anderson - Violets of Dawn


----------



## Coyote

Phil Ochs...There but for fortune...


and there but for fortune may go you or I


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Leona Boyd - Sunchild


----------



## Coyote

Arizona...


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*"Pirates of the Caribbean" on Musical Tesla coils  *


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## froggy




----------



## Dalia

Silence is worth gold


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## froggy




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

In Suzanne Vega Mood....

Small Blue Thing


_I am cool and smooth and curious_
_I never blink_
_I am turning in your hand_
_Turning in your hand_
_Small blue thing_


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> In Suzanne Vega Mood....
> 
> Small Blue Thing
> 
> 
> _I am cool and smooth and curious_
> _I never blink_
> _I am turning in your hand_
> _Turning in your hand_
> _Small blue thing_


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## tycho1572

Every rose really does have it's thorn.


----------



## Kat




----------



## Skull Pilot

You people need to get the Blues


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## wsucram15

Lazuli - _Nos Ames Saoules (our soul drunk?) Such a good CD and band, Im still working on translation.
Sigor Ros..anything. Great band, my Grandkids even like this.
Ill check out some of the others..Thanks_


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## tycho1572

I never heard of this band until I took an ER nurse out for a day of hiking. She was wearing a Third Day shirt.


----------



## froggy

tycho1572 said:


> I never heard of this band until I took an ER nurse out for a day of hiking. She was wearing a Third Day shirt.


o

Good gospel band I heard them once at a camp meeting in Marietta Georgia


----------



## froggy




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Stasha_Sz

With Coffee & Cars coming up tomorrow, I have been prepping the Porsche to show off to the throngs. I have always found it best to work to music, and what better music to work on a German car, but one of the great masters of Baroque, JS Bach. This is Brandenburg Concerto #3 as performed by the Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, conducted by Sir Neville Marriner. Please enjoy one of the greatest musical masterpieces as conducted by one of the greats at maximum volume:


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

Sorry, no videos. Just the Smiths "suedehead".


----------



## MaryL

The Smiths stole my heart in the 80's. Panic? That joke isn't funny any more? I know these are anthems to gay culture, but they seem transcendent. I loved Morrissey,Damn that boy had style.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## MaryL

"Happy jack" by the Who.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Nothing like a little foot-stompin' Southern Boogie Rock to kick off the 4th. These are the masters of the genre, the real Lynyrd Skynyrd, live at the Winterland, with Don't Ask Me No Questions:


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Grace Potter & Friends- Grand Point North 2014 - With A Little Help from my Friends *

**


----------



## MaryL

Yes, Heart of the sunrise.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MaryL

Anyone still have record player? I am listening to a track I recorded  from vinyl to MP3 format years ago. Peter Gabriel, "Only us".  I hear vinyl is coming back.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## P F Tinmore

*I'd Rather Go Blind, The Frankie Starr Band (feat. Mary Bridget Davies) *

**


----------



## mamooth

I keep coming back to this one. Laurie Anderson, 1986. It's kind of performance art with music. If you haven't seen it, it's worth the view, as it's quite entertaining. She's got about the "smoothest" voice I've ever heard.

"Paradise ... is exactly like where you are right now ... only much, much, better."


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## MaryL

I AM LISTENING TO ...(hush people)...Silence. No Music. No human made  noise,  silence is MUSIC to me. What is wrong with quietude?  I hesitate to bring this up. It's not like  I don't like Music, but damn we have morons with extremely  LOUD sound  systems now a days disturbing the peace aggressively  forcing their tastes on the  surrounding  populace. Didn't the Geneva convention  recently BAN the use of loud MUSIC/NOISE as a form of TORTURE? But if it's  just FINE for entertainment. No it isn't. Sorry, off topic slightly. Me ranting AGAIN.


----------



## Rambunctious

MaryL said:


> I AM LISTENING TO ...(hush people)...Silence. No Music. No human made noise, silence is MUSIC to me. What is wrong with quietude? I hesitate to bring this up. It's not like I don't like Music, but damn we have morons with extremely LOUD sound systems now a days disturbing the peace aggressively forcing their tastes on the surrounding populace. Didn't the Geneva convention recently BAN the use of loud MUSIC/NOISE as a form of TORTURE? But if it's just FINE for entertainment. No it isn't. Sorry, off topic slightly. Me ranting AGAIN.


----------



## MaryL

Rambunctious said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I AM LISTENING TO ...(hush people)...Silence. No Music. No human made noise, silence is MUSIC to me. What is wrong with quietude? I hesitate to bring this up. It's not like I don't like Music, but damn we have morons with extremely LOUD sound systems now a days disturbing the peace aggressively forcing their tastes on the surrounding populace. Didn't the Geneva convention recently BAN the use of loud MUSIC/NOISE as a form of TORTURE? But if it's just FINE for entertainment. No it isn't. Sorry, off topic slightly. Me ranting AGAIN.
Click to expand...

Nice try at mockery, instead of funny icons, use ENGLISH. God lord that's another peeve of mine. Stay on topic.


----------



## MaryL

I have my own tastes in Music, and I have made shout outs to various Musicians a few times  on this board. I also like  hearing the wind and the birds chirping. We live in a society that  has loud jet planes overhead, loud traffic and other forms of noise pollution.  I may be off topic, but it seems the people with the LOUDEST stereos also have the worst taste in music. This may be off topic, But I never hear music by  the Beatles, Beethoven , Sinatra or Leadbelly. It's always antagonizing hateful negative crap, forced on you against your will. Jesus, they managed to  weaponize Music. Instead of soothing the savage beast, they inflame it.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## namvet




----------



## Picaro

Helene Grimaud's CD *'The Very Best of Helene Grimaud*, which is Rachmaninoff, Schumann, and Brahms, of course. Only 16 years old in the Rachmaninoff performances.

Helene Grimaud - Very Best Of Hélène Grimaud


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## namvet




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Tehon




----------



## froggy

Tehon said:


>


And they turn down the first choice of a band name. Three on a rack.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Marianne




----------



## Marianne




----------



## froggy




----------



## Tehon




----------



## froggy




----------



## bitter clinging swiftie




----------



## froggy




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Coyote

Bobby Gentry - Ode to Billy Joe


----------



## Coyote

Me and Bobby McGee...the great Janice!

Freedom is just another word for nothing left to lose...


----------



## Coyote

So much good music from the folk era...

500 Miles - a song that never fails to evoke intense longing.  Peter Paul and Mary, a group with beautiful harmonies did one version and the second Leon and Eric Bibb, a father and son team


----------



## MaryL

i just came from a thread about songs that make you whistle I loved this song back in the day, Keep a strong upper lip, eh what?


----------



## Coyote

Mary Travers...There is a Ship (also known as The Water is Wide)


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Stasha_Sz

One of the seminal groups from the mid-60's British Invasion, The Animals left a musical legacy that far outlasted the few years that they were together.  Their gritty blues-based sound owed a lot to their industrial Newcastle-on-Tyne roots, and exemplified by the booming voice of small-statured lead singer Eric Burdon, chalked up 10 top twenty hits in both the UK & USA charts.
This is one of their earliest hits, the video being from what I believe is an 1965 airing of Shindig, (note the trophy over the fireplace rocking out), paired with the sound from a BBC recording from the same era, (this avoids Eric's flubbed line at the first chorus). Enjoy the original Animals with It's My Life:


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Pogo

DakhaBrakha (Ukraine):  "Vesna"

​


----------



## Pogo

Stasha_Sz said:


> small-statured lead singer Eric Burdon



He is the Eggman!


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Pogo said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> small-statured lead singer Eric Burdon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the Eggman!
Click to expand...

 
Possibly... Probably... Since the walrus was Paul...



Pogo said:


> DakhaBrakha (Ukraine):  "Vesna"
> 
> ​


 
I quite like this, thank you for posting them.


----------



## Pogo

*Barcelona Gipsy Klezmer Orchestra*: *Cigani Ljubiat Pesnji*

​


The permanent members of BGKO are clarinetist Robindro Nikolić (Barcelona, Spain), accordionist Mattia Schirosa (Italy), double bassist Ivan Kovačević (Serbia), guitarist Julien Chanal (France), percussionist Stelios Togias (Greece), and vocalist Sandra Sangiao (Spain). BGKO also includes rotating nomad musicians, and the band reflects the style of the various artists that have been a part of it.​


Oh noes!  Multiculturalism!  RUN!!


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Bobby Gentry - Ode to Billy Joe



Kind of unusual to see a video from that era actually sung and played live instead of synched.  
But she's talented enough to pull it off.  And I bet she insisted on it.


----------



## Pogo

Barcelona makes me think of *Maria del Mar Bonet* (who is based there) -- *"Bir Demet Yasemen"*


​

Originally recorded on her LP _Anells D'aigua_ (Rings of Water) with the Traditional Music Ensemble of Tunisia 1985

English lyrics (translated from Turkish) at the link


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy

drifter said:


>


Give the little guy a sip. Lol


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420

froggy said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give the little guy a sip. Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

froggy said:


>



Where's the salt?! Where's the g-d salt!


----------



## froggy

Just for you Drifter


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


>


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

I love Josh Ritter's music...this one, Idaho, makes me yearn to be there, just as Country Roads took me to West Virginia almost thirty years ago.


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


>


I love Enya


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

...and another Dark Star moment...for anyone who was a fan of B rated Sci Fi flicks


----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

I seemed to be stuck on Townes vanZandt for now...


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Michelle420

This is one of my favs by him


----------



## Coyote

Another Cat Stevens song, as a Muslim....for his daughter.  I like it...especially in combination with his thoughts here A Bad Night good man.


----------



## froggy

This looks like the place I'm in. Lol


----------



## Coyote

I like religious music..if anything could convert me to the sublime...well, it's message would be in music


----------



## Michelle420

froggy said:


> This looks like the place I'm in. Lol



What place are you in?


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

drifter said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like the place I'm in. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What place are you in?
Click to expand...

A crowded one.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## froggy




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## tycho1572

I like when this thread is bumped. It reminds me of the importance of music. 

I'll be sharing some when I get home.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## deanrd

And entire Andy Grammer concert is playing in the background.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## froggy

Thanks Lucy for this thread for all to enjoy where ever you are.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## mdk

Chopin-Etude no. 3 in E major, Op. 10 no. 3, "Tristesse"

I am not doing so well, but in my defense, I am shit-faced. lol


----------



## Moonglow

mdk said:


> Chopin-Etude no. 3 in E major, Op. 10 no. 3, "Tristesse"
> 
> I am not doing so well, but in my defense, I am shit-faced. lol


And it is Chopin, there have been people seriously injured falling asleep during Chopin...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## mdk

Moonglow said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chopin-Etude no. 3 in E major, Op. 10 no. 3, "Tristesse"
> 
> I am not doing so well, but in my defense, I am shit-faced. lol
> 
> 
> 
> And it is Chopin, there have been people seriously injured falling asleep during Chopin...
Click to expand...


The way I am presently playing...sleep might be a better a option.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

mdk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chopin-Etude no. 3 in E major, Op. 10 no. 3, "Tristesse"
> 
> I am not doing so well, but in my defense, I am shit-faced. lol
> 
> 
> 
> And it is Chopin, there have been people seriously injured falling asleep during Chopin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way I am presently playing...sleep might be a better a option.
Click to expand...

I am a Mozart man myself....and the weed is weak.....


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## mdk

Moonglow said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chopin-Etude no. 3 in E major, Op. 10 no. 3, "Tristesse"
> 
> I am not doing so well, but in my defense, I am shit-faced. lol
> 
> 
> 
> And it is Chopin, there have been people seriously injured falling asleep during Chopin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way I am presently playing...sleep might be a better a option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a Mozart man myself....and the weed is weak.....
Click to expand...


I attempted "Turkish March" and our weed is awesome. lol


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

mdk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chopin-Etude no. 3 in E major, Op. 10 no. 3, "Tristesse"
> 
> I am not doing so well, but in my defense, I am shit-faced. lol
> 
> 
> 
> And it is Chopin, there have been people seriously injured falling asleep during Chopin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way I am presently playing...sleep might be a better a option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a Mozart man myself....and the weed is weak.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I attempted "Turkish March" and our weed is awesome. lol
Click to expand...

Just a bad load, more will come, they already built the bongs...


----------



## Moonglow

mdk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chopin-Etude no. 3 in E major, Op. 10 no. 3, "Tristesse"
> 
> I am not doing so well, but in my defense, I am shit-faced. lol
> 
> 
> 
> And it is Chopin, there have been people seriously injured falling asleep during Chopin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way I am presently playing...sleep might be a better a option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a Mozart man myself....and the weed is weak.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I attempted "Turkish March" and our weed is awesome. lol
Click to expand...

Bach was such a piano pounder for hymnes...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## mdk

My husband just awoke and told me I am raping Chopin. He's right, but he's still a prick. lol


----------



## Moonglow

mdk said:


> My husband just awoke and told me I am raping Chopin. He's right, but he's still a prick. lol


Try some _Night on Bald Mountain_..Mussorgsky..


----------



## Moonglow

_1812 Overture_..Pyotr Tchaikovsky..You would need to be a one man symphony band..


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## mdk

Moonglow said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband just awoke and told me I am raping Chopin. He's right, but he's still a prick. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Try some _Night on Bald Mountain_..Mussorgsky..
Click to expand...


I left my orchestra in the pit. lol


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

mdk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband just awoke and told me I am raping Chopin. He's right, but he's still a prick. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Try some _Night on Bald Mountain_..Mussorgsky..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I left my orchestra in the pit. lol
Click to expand...

The cherry pit?


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

mdk said:


> My husband just awoke and told me I am raping Chopin. He's right, but he's still a prick. lol



I  love piano I wish I was with  you listening


----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Pogo

Rhiannon Giddens:  _Julie_

​

based on the memoirs of a slave in the 19th century


----------



## Pogo

froggy said:


>



ooh what an opening...

Valentina Hassan:  "Ken Lee"

​Original by Pete Ham:
​


----------



## Pogo

Rhiannon Giddens with Tom Jones and the Jools Holland big band:  _St. James Infirmary
_
​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Tehon




----------



## ChrisL

One of my new favorite songs!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Reasonable




----------



## Reasonable

Pogo said:


> Rhiannon Giddens:  _Julie_
> 
> ​
> 
> based on the memoirs of a slave in the 19th centurR from the Carolina Chocolate Drops. I'm glad she pursued a solo career.





Pogo said:


> Rhiannon Giddens:  _Julie_
> 
> ​
> 
> based on the memoirs of a slave in the 19th century


Rhiannon is from the Carolina Chocolate Drops who I also like. Kinda glad she pursued a solo career. You got good taste, dude.


----------



## Reasonable




----------



## Tehon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Lately, I've been, I've been losing sleep
Dreaming about the things that we could be
But baby, I've been, I've been praying hard
Said no more counting dollars
We'll be counting stars
Yeah we'll be counting stars
I see this life, like a swinging vine
Swing my heart across the line
And in my face is flashing signs
Seek it out and ye' shall find
Old, but I'm not that old
Young, but I'm not that bold
And I don't think the world is sold
On just doing what we're told
I-I-I-I feel something so right
Doing the wrong thing
I-I-I-I feel something so wrong
Doing the right thing
I couldn't lie, couldn't lie, couldn't lie
Everything that kills me makes me feel alive
Lately, I've been, I've been losing sleep
Dreaming about the things that we could be
But baby, I've been, I've been praying hard
Said no more counting dollars
We'll be counting stars
Lately, I've been, I've been losing sleep
Dreaming about the things that we could be
But baby, I've been, I've been praying hard
Said no more counting dollars
We'll be, we'll be counting stars
I feel the love and I feel it burn
Down this river, every turn
Hope is our four-letter word
Make that money, watch it burn
Old, but I'm not that old
Young, but I'm not that bold
And I don't think the world is sold
On just doing what we're told
I-I-I-I feel something so wrong
Doing the right thing
I could lie, could lie, could lie
Everything that drowns me makes me wanna fly
Lately, I've been, I've been losing sleep
Dreaming about the things that we could be
But baby, I've been, I've been praying hard
Said no more counting dollars
We'll be counting stars
Lately, I've been, I've been losing sleep
Dreaming about the things that we could be
But baby, I've been, I've been praying hard
Said no more counting dollars
We'll be, we'll be counting stars
Take that money
Watch it burn
Sink in the river
The lessons I've learned
Take that money
Watch it burn
Sink in the river
The lessons I've learned
Take that money
Watch it burn
Sink in the river
The lessons I've learned
Take that money
Watch it burn
Sink in the river
The lessons I've learned
Everything that kills me, makes feel alive...
Lately, I've been, I've been losing sleep
Dreaming about the things that we could be
But baby, I've been, I've been praying hard
Said no more counting dollars
We'll be counting stars
Lately, I've been, I've been losing sleep
Dreaming about the things that we could be
But baby, I've been, I've been praying hard
Said no more counting dollars
We'll be, we'll be counting stars
Take that money
Watch it burn
Sink in the river
The lessons I've learned
Take that money
Watch it burn
Sink in the river
The lessons I've learned
Take that money
Watch it burn
Sink in the river
The lessons I've learned
Take that money
Watch it burn
Sink in the river
The lessons I've learned

Songwriters: Ryan Tedder
Counting Stars lyrics © Sony/ATV Music Publishing LLC


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Amaranth




----------



## Bonzi

Hold On Loosely

38 Special

Not by choice, oldies station at work...


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

My 2nd radio was shortwave and I got it for $5 at a yard sale.

I used to listen to Dr. Demento.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Picaro

I've been addicted to Sarah Brightman's *Symphony* album and Jackie Evancho's latest album *Two Hearts* literally all day today, particularly *Fleurs Du Mal*,* Sanvean*, *Atressa* and *Swere Traume*, I think those are spelled right, and pretty much all the songs on Evancho's.


----------



## Picaro

Rambunctious said:


>



Stapleton's arrangement of that Jones song is singularly great stuff, isn't it? That song and Urban's *Blue Ain't Your Color* are two favorites of mine I listen to at least a dozen times a week, and I'm not a big country fan.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BULLDOG




----------



## Picaro

Picaro said:


> I've been addicted to Sarah Brightman's *Symphony* album and Jackie Evancho's latest album *Two Hearts* literally all day today, particularly *Fleurs Du Mal*,* Sanvean*, *Atressa* and *Swere Traume*, I think those are spelled right, and pretty much all the songs on Evancho's.



Meh, it's *Schwere Traume*, by Mozart; missed that one.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Everyone should experience this one once.




Relax, she's like the Captain Kirk of vocals, and a colorotura.


----------



## Pogo

Ulali "Mahk Jchi" (live)

​


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Pogo

Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
Very original indeed.

​


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​



That is some wholly uninteresting poppy shit.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Tehon

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some wholly uninteresting poppy shit.
Click to expand...

Dude you posted up fucking Air Supply.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tehon said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some wholly uninteresting poppy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude you posted up fucking Air Supply.
Click to expand...


 And so I did!  Air Supply was sappy, not poppy and generic.

Air Supply is the corn syrup of music.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lyrical Genius!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420

I just want to move ahead
I just want to free myself - but it's a struggle
I just want to stay in bed
I just want to be myself - but it's a struggle​


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Pogo

Tehon said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some wholly uninteresting poppy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude you posted up fucking Air Supply.
Click to expand...


He posts that snark ------ and then immediately follows with Led Zep.  

Can't make this shit up.

I take it from that that he wants to hear more.  Can do.

"Orbit" (live session)

​


----------



## Pogo

drifter said:


> I just want to move ahead
> I just want to free myself - but it's a struggle
> I just want to stay in bed
> I just want to be myself - but it's a struggle​



The title always recalls this --- Sheila Chandra "The Struggle"

​
I had the privilege to interview this outstanding artist years ago.  Tragically this title is now ironic as she has now been rendered mute by a weird disease called Burning Mouth Syndrome and can no longer sing or even speak.

The syllables she's chanting in the rhythm are called bols.  In India you're required to be able to sing the percussion notes and have them all nailed before you're even allowed to touch the drum.


----------



## Michelle420

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to move ahead
> I just want to free myself - but it's a struggle
> I just want to stay in bed
> I just want to be myself - but it's a struggle​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The title always recalls this --- Sheila Chandra "The Struggle"
> 
> ​
> I had the privilege to interview this outstanding artist years ago.  Tragically this title is now ironic as she has now been rendered mute by a weird disease called Burning Mouth Syndrome and can no longer sing or even speak.
> 
> The syllables she's chanting in the rhythm are called bols.  In India you're required to be able to sing the percussion notes and have them all nailed before you're even allowed to touch the drum.
Click to expand...


Burning mouth syndrome pretty weird and ironic since she liked to chant.....


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, this song was my favorite over the radio when I was young! It Does Tell Fact Of Life!


"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420

Knew from the start
It had to be you
You got my heart
I don't know what
I'm gonna do with your love

Heaven sent a sign that sent you
I'm going out of my mind
Since I met you​


----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious

TURN IT UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Picaro

Today's cd's that have been playing over and over on the sound system outdoors and indoors are Winton Marsalis' *Portrait of an Artist* and * The Majesty of the Blues*.

I despise blues generally as a genre, mostly trash, but a few musicians stand out as genuine musical talent, like Winton and Branford, BB King, Solomon Burke, and a few others.


----------



## Picaro

Today's cd's that have been playing over and over on the sound system outdoors and indoors are Winton Marsalis' *Portrait of an Artist* and * The Majesty of the Blues*.

I despise blues generally as a genre, mostly trash, but a few musicians stand out as genuine musical talent, like Winton and Branford, BB King, Solomon Burke, and a few others. Winton's *Majesty* is at the top of the very short list.


----------



## Marion Morrison

This some serious stuff here! ^Poster above me, GFY.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I remember when we used to do little "mini concerts" here at USMB.  We would post like 5 songs from the same artist.  So I am going to do a little GnR mini concert.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

Hairon or not (it is) Slash has some talent.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Note the NWA hat.


----------



## ChrisL

Loaded like a freight train
Flyin like an airplane
Feelin like a space brain
One more time tonight
Well I'm a west coast struttin'
One bad mother
Got a rattlesnake suitcase
Under my arm
Said I'm a mean machine
Been drinkin' gasoline
And honey you can make my motor hum
I got one chance left
In a nine live cat
I got a dog eat dog sly smile
I got a Molotov cocktail
With a match to go
I smoke my cigarette with style
An I can tell you honey
You can make my money tonight


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Loaded like a freight train
> Flyin like an airplane
> Feelin like a space brain
> One more time tonight
> Well I'm a west coast struttin'
> One bad mother
> Got a rattlesnake suitcase
> Under my arm
> Said I'm a mean machine
> Been drinkin' gasoline
> And honey you can make my motor hum
> I got one chance left
> In a nine live cat
> I got a dog eat dog sly smile
> I got a Molotov cocktail
> With a match to go
> I smoke my cigarette with style
> An I can tell you honey
> You can make my money tonight



Wake up late, and honey put on your clothes.

And take your credit card to the liquor store, well that's.. one for you , and two for me, but tonight..

I'll be loaded like a freight train, higher than aeroplane, feeling a space brain one more time tonight.

I'm on the night train 

(bottoms up)

I'm on the night train 

(fill my cup)

I'm on the night train

Ready to crash and burn, I never learn.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## jasonnfree

Been listening to this one a lot


----------



## Michelle420

​


----------



## Michelle420

Oh, baby, I hope you liked the show
When the band said goodnight
I had to say hello
Little lover, I can't get you off my mind, no
Little lover, I've been trying hard to find
Someone like you


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This is the first song that my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders got to sing with the other guys. His first solo line is at the 0:44 mark.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. Steve is the one on the left in the picture there.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



I have had a few months absence from this the music thread I started in February 2016, thank you everyone who did not follow suit and have continued posting in it 

Coyote are you posting? Are you tipsy? I was supposed to be in bed but I have had a Martini 

Aretha Franklin "Don't Play That Song (You Lied)" released on 7" in 1970 on Atlantic Records, the B Side is "The Thrill Is Gone"...."Don't Play That Song (You Lied)" also is Track 1 on Aretha Franklin's 19th album "Spirit In The Dark" also released in 1970 on Atlantic Records.


Post nap I will listen to Ornette Coleman at ear bleeding volume


----------



## Coyote

I'm tipsy and I'm listening...my song for tonight....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> I'm tipsy and I'm listening...my song for tonight....



Where's that Commie bastard Pogo is he posting?

Hey Pogo Stalin-Mao


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> I'm tipsy and I'm listening...my song for tonight....



You are tipsy and I have had two and a half Martini's....uh oh


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tipsy and I'm listening...my song for tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are tipsy and I have had two and a half Martini's....uh oh
Click to expand...


We're dangerous


----------



## Coyote

I'll fly away...oh glory...


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## MaryL

Flashback: do you have INTEL inside?


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Picaro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Aretha Franklin "Don't Play That Song (You Lied)" released on 7" in 1970 on Atlantic Records,



Weird .. I had  the urge to pull out my Ben King version of that song just hours ago, and I followed that with my Aretha Franklin cds; I don't have Aretha's cover of that song on them, though.


----------



## Picaro

Currently obsessing on Belinda Carlisle's cd *Voila*, the French disc. On it's third play through now. Don't know what's next, maybe Evancho's cover of *Je Taime* off her *Awakening* cd and most likely her instrumental cover of Rachmaninov's *Vocalize*, on the same cd.


----------



## impuretrash




----------



## impuretrash




----------



## impuretrash




----------



## featherlite

heard this yesterday while driving...you know those songs that bring a flood of memories back.
I always thought the singers of this group were kind of goofy looking.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love to hear my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys sing this one.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## impuretrash

Between Martigues and Marseille,
Dipping into the waters of Africa,
Fate has dictated that I sit,
Close to Fos the septic tank…

Where I was born the sea reeks of petrol,
Under an oxydized sky and a scorching dirty sun,
That falls as thick as a straitjacket
Over the company towers;

Where I was born sheet metal and plastic lie at the horizon,
Each piece of earth scorched like the Arizona desert,
Only vermin like to hang around
In this gigantic sauna and

Where I was born it is never a good idea to venture out:
The coppers have lost their balls in front of Arab gangs,
Who will stick you full of holes,
If your face is too pale…

Because where I was born is no longer France,
Our Gothic splendours:
Now decaying ruins of stone
Tagged with exotic swear words…

Audrey: _‘In the streets of France,
We’re punching kidneys and starting fires.
Lay down petrol, quick you can.
So that all the vultures,
Burn on the ground and expire.
If you don’t piss off,
Then we’ll fuck you up.’_

Blond with blue eyes, calcinated,
Planted in the wrong place,
Begging for my legitimate fate,
I suddenly had a dream of the North.

Of virgin wooded expanses,
Of a welcoming permafrost,
In which I would never meet again,
The eternal ebony abhorrence.

I had wanted to break Phoebus,
And shoot back all of his arrows,
So that he would crash like an Airbus,
Between Marseille and Marrakech.

And you appeared to me as a mirror, a brother in hatred,
A generous purveyor of twilights and ice,
A discordant horn of European enmity
Blowing muck on those who scorn my race.

You Black Metal! Forged in garages at night,
Like home-made bomb,
Made half from dreams and half from rage.

You Black Metal! Emerging from the bowels of the earth,
Like a huge anal probe,
To blow up entire cities!

You Black Metal! Steel cutter of throats,
Deadly national spur,
That makes Red roses bleed 

You Black Metal! Suddenly you lent me your wings,
Like an immense boreal raven,
To tear myself far away, towards nobler citadels!


----------



## impuretrash

*Ballad against the enemies of France*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## JOSweetHeart

If only I could've seen my late beautiful precious sing this song live.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. I don't even know if it was ever once done during a show.


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Wake up you've been sleeping
Take up your bed and walk
Stop blaming other people
Oh it's nobody else's fault
accept the truth about you
You know that life goes on without you
And your expensive mis-inventions
Disguising your intentions
Don't worship my hurt feelings, Mr. Intentional

See I know you can't help me, Mr. Intentional
The only help I need to live is unprofessional
The only wealth I have to give is not material
And if you need much more than that, I'm not available
Please don't entertain me, Mr. Intentional
Oh I don't need your sympathy, Mr. Intentional
Stay away from me, Mr. Intentional
So unidimensional, Mr. Promotional, Mr. Emotional, Mr. Intentional


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## jasonnfree




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Skull Pilot

My current crush is playing right now


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



The Cramps "Rockin' Bones" from their second album "Psychedelic Jungle" released in 1981 on I.R.S. Records.

The original version of "Rockin' Bones" was recorded by Ronnie Dawson and released in 1959 on the Dallas, Texas Independent record label Rockin' Records with the B Side "Congratulations To Me"

The Cramps is a slower and more drawn out rendition which I prefer.


----------



## Coyote

I remember when this song first came out...I so loved and still love it


----------



## Coyote

Caledonia...


----------



## Coyote

Amazing Grace...one of the most beautiful songs ever   I once was lost but now am found...transformative

Several versions...


----------



## Coyote

mmmm more El Divo .... Halleluha...adding KD Lang who's version is my favorite.

Not only are El Divo (effing) gorgeous to look at but their voices.. Lucy Hamilton


----------



## Coyote

The Great Selkie of Sule Skerry....

The Selkie's were beings who were seals in the sea, and walked as human upon the land.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band "25th Century Quaker" from the album "Mirror Man" released in 1971 on Buddah Records.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## froggy




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## MaryL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Tehon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

I f'n love Roberta Flack what a great voice.  

Sent this to my libertarian boyfriend this morning HAHA (he's a heavy metal enthusiast)


----------



## froggy




----------



## Geaux4it

A bunch of fucking noise. I have Tucker on and Mrs. Geaux4it has her Iphone cranked up to max with the weather channel.

Makes me drink

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

Drums rule the day in this fine tune

-Geaux
-----------


----------



## froggy

How cancer-stricken 'atheist' David Bowie found God in his final weeks of life


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it

Done


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Pogo

Newen Afrobeat w/ Seun Kuti & Cheick Tidiane Seck "Opposite People" (by Fela Kuti)

​
DAY-yum.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Pogo

Trance music ---

Gnawa Diffusion: "Chara'Allah"

​Algerian Gnawa music, based in France.


----------



## froggy




----------



## iceberg

my radio station.


----------



## Michelle420

I know what you're thinking, you're on my mind
You're right, you're right, you're right
You promise so fast you just might take flight
Hope your not tired, tonight, tonight


----------



## Ridgerunner

Beatles


Sent from my LG-M210 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Rocko

I kinda like this song


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Been listening to a lot of modern Euro folk inspired music as of late, found this wonderful lady while perusing the likes of Faun, Wardruna, Gjallarhorn & Omnia, she is Eivør Pálsdóttir and she hails from the Faroe Islands. What she can do with her voice is just amazing. Have a listen to Trøllabundin:


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## tinydancer

Just found this old tribute to George Harrison. Prince just slays this at the end. Unreal version.


*Prince, Tom Petty, Steve Winwood, Jeff Lynne and others -- "While My Guitar Gently Weeps"*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ridgerunner

What a absolutely great tune... RIP Gregg Allman...


----------



## gipper

But we need peace....if only the assholes in charge could be convinced.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Have I posted this one recently?    Oh well, you can't post one of the best songs in the world too many times.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

Yeah yeah, ahaha, I'm the C-to-the-A-to-the-D-D-Y
Know you'd rather see me die than to see me fly
I call all the shots
Rip all the spots, rock all the rocks
Cop all the drops, I know you thinking now's
When all the balling stops, nigga never
Home gotta call me on the yacht
Ten years from now we'll still be on top
Yo, I thought I told you that we won't stop
Now what you gonna do when it's cool
Bag a money much longer than yours
And a team much stronger than yours, violate me
This'll be your day, we don't play
Mess around be D.O.A., be on your way
Cause it ain't enough time here, ain't enough lime here
For you to shine here, deal with many women
But treat dimes fair, and I'm
Bigger than the city lights down in Times Square
Yeah, yeah yeah


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison

Doctor Mathers? Cracker ain't operatin' on me, no sir!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Pogo

Listening to the Thelonious Monk birthday broadcast on WKCR

Born 100 years ago today in Rocky Mount North Carolina, Monk is one of the strongest icons of the American Classical Music and was a composer like no other.

​Favorite Thelonious Monk story, from his son:

Monk was playing a club somewhere  with a quartet.  At one point the band took a break.  Bandleader Monk, who was a stickler for things to happen on time, told the band "twenty minutes".

Twenty minutes later Monk took his place at the piano.  Bassist was ready, sax was ready.  No drummer.  Apparently the drummer had ventured out to a nearby strip joint.  Monk said nothing, just sat.  Waiting.  Finally the drummer came rushing back in and, again without a word, Monk went right into the music.  After establishing the theme the sax took his solo, back in.  Monk takes his solo, back in to the theme.  The bassist took his solo, and back in.  As the three musicians laid out for the drummer's solo, Monk motioned to the other musicians to follow him.  The three walked outside and just stood there.

For an hour.  

Drummer's back there all by himself, having to come up with whatever he can come up with _for an hour.  _Alone.  No safety net.

Finally the three came back and took their places to rescue the hapless errant drummer.  That guy was never late again.

That's whatcha call Monk Zen.


----------



## Pogo

Berta Rojas "Danza Paraguaya"

​A piece by the famed classical guitarist Augustin Barrios.

The music is exquisite.  The ever-revolving camera work, not so much.


----------



## Pogo

Also been enjoying this quartet, a live show in Germany: Sora Djobarte


​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Pogo

Puppini Sisters: "Is This the High LIfe?"


​


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


>



This is one of the funniest videos you will EVER see!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the funniest videos you will EVER see!
Click to expand...


That was the milli vanilli of that day. Those girls do it better than the alleged "artists"

No one will ever really know.

I liked the song.


----------



## Marion Morrison

On knees in pigtails. S'cuse me fer a min.. maybe 2


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

This is a kick ass song.  Drum solo is a bit long for me, but . . . . wow.  Lol!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

drifter said:


>



I love your songs drifter!


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your songs drifter!
Click to expand...


I love yours. You have great taste.


----------



## Michelle420

We could have been flapper friends had we only lived in that time frame.


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> We could have been flapper friends had we only lived in that time frame.



(((thank you drifter)))


----------



## Darkwind

Actually, let Me amend that to a better version.


----------



## Michelle420

Someday when I'm lonely
Wishing you weren't so far away
Then I will remember
Things we said today


----------



## Michelle420

You Want A Love To Last Forever
One That Will Never Fade Away
I Want To Help You With Your Problem
Stick Around, I Say


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

If I fell in love with you
Would you promise to be true
And help me understand
Cos I've been in love before
And I found that love was more
Than just holding hands


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

I don't know why, but I really enjoy this song.


----------



## Darkwind

Hey, I remember how it was...


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

God, I love this song..


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

To round it out, back to Floyd....


good night....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Kelly Pace and Group "Rock Island Line"


^^^^ This was the * second prisoner recording of "Rock Island Line" and it was recorded by John A. Lomax in October 1934 at the Cummins State Prison Farm, Arkansas. This appears on the album "Alan Lomax Popular Songbook" released in 2003 on Rounder Select Records.

* The first prisoner recording was the very first audio recording of "Rock Island Line" and that was recorded by John A. Lomax in September 1934 at the Tucker Prison Farm, Arkansas.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## ChrisL

Alligator lizards in the air!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Pace and Group "Rock Island Line"
> 
> 
> ^^^^ This was the * second prisoner recording of "Rock Island Line" and it was recorded by John A. Lomax in October 1934 at the Cummins State Prison Farm, Arkansas. This appears on the album "Alan Lomax Popular Songbook" released in 2003 on Rounder Select Records.
> 
> * The first prisoner recording was the very first audio recording of "Rock Island Line" and that was recorded by John A. Lomax in September 1934 at the Tucker Prison Farm, Arkansas.
Click to expand...


Thank you Oosie.  The Lomaxes are two of my heroes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Joyce Davoren quartet, performing "Straighten up and fly right."


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## ChrisL

A really great tribute to Tom Petty from Dave Grohl of the Foo Fighters (formerly of Nirvana).  


And the late great Tom Petty . . .


----------



## ChrisL

Past the road to your house
That you never called home
Where they turned out the lights
Though they say you'll never know

I remember running through the wet grass
Falling a step behind
Both of us never tiring
Desperately wanting

When they pumped out your guts
Filled you full of those pills
You were never quite right
Deserving all the chills
They say the worst is over
Kicked it over and ran
Then they ask what went wrong
When they turn you on again
They turn you on again.

I remember running through the wet grass
Falling a step behind
Both of us never tiring
Desperately wanting

Kick them right in the face
Make them wish they weren't born
And if they bring up your name
Well they'll say you won the war.
Baby burst in the world
Never given a chance
Then they ask what went wrong
When you never had it right

Oh, the letters have dropped off
Though they say you got them all
I finally figured out some things you'll never know.
Take back your life and let me inside
We'll find the door if you care to anymore.

I remember running through the wet grass
Falling a step behind
Both of us never tiring
Desperately wanting.


----------



## ChrisL

The lights go out and I can't be saved
Tides that I tried to swim against
Have brought me down upon my knees
Oh I beg, I beg and plead, singing

Come out of the things unsaid
Shoot an apple off my head and a
Trouble that can't be named
A tiger's waiting to be tamed, singing

You are, you are

Confusion that never stops
The closing walls and the ticking clocks gonna
Come back and take you home
I could not stop, that you now know, singing

Come out upon my seas
Cursed missed opportunities am I
A part of the cure
Or am I part of the disease, singing

You are, you are
You are, you are
You are, you are

And nothing else compares
And nothing else compares
And nothing else compares

You are, you are

Home, home, where I wanted to go
Home, home, where I wanted to go
Home, home, where I wanted to go (You are)
Home, home, where I wanted to go (You are)


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> The lights go out and I can't be saved
> Tides that I tried to swim against
> Have brought me down upon my knees
> Oh I beg, I beg and plead, singing
> 
> Come out of the things unsaid
> Shoot an apple off my head and a
> Trouble that can't be named
> A tiger's waiting to be tamed, singing
> 
> You are, you are
> 
> Confusion that never stops
> The closing walls and the ticking clocks gonna
> Come back and take you home
> I could not stop, that you now know, singing
> 
> Come out upon my seas
> Cursed missed opportunities am I
> A part of the cure
> Or am I part of the disease, singing
> 
> You are, you are
> You are, you are
> You are, you are
> 
> And nothing else compares
> And nothing else compares
> And nothing else compares
> 
> You are, you are
> 
> Home, home, where I wanted to go
> Home, home, where I wanted to go
> Home, home, where I wanted to go (You are)
> Home, home, where I wanted to go (You are)



These guys sound a lot like U2 to me.


----------



## ChrisL

Speaking of U2!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Fotheringay "Banks of The Nile" from the album "Fotheringay" released in 1970 on Island Records.


Fairport Convention "Fotheringay" from the album "What We Did On Our Holidays" released in 1969 on Island Records.


Sandy Denny the most majestic and purest female voice IMHO in recorded history. In typical fashion she had to destroy herself with booze and drugs, fell down the stairs when drunk and hit her head and two weeks later died of a Mid-Brain Intracerebral haemorrhage. 

She is buried in Putney Vale Cemetery in London, England.






Howard Carter is buried in the same cemetery.





*
*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore

Dalia said:


>


Back then it was called the establishment. Now it is called the 1%. Same group of parasites.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## turtledude

By far the greatest band NOT in the Rock and Roll Hall of fame (which proves what a joke that place is)


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## turtledude

drifter said:


>



the song that made Jimi an international superstar. It also showed what  great bass player Noel Redding was


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Vashti Bunyan "Rose Hip November" from the album "Just Another Diamond Day" released in 1970 on Philips Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Sibylle Baier "The End" from the album "Colour Green" released in 2006 on Orange Twin Records. The whole album Baier originally recorded between 1970-1973 but the album was not released until 2006.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Archie Shepp ""Rufus (Swung His Face At Last To The Wind, Then His Neck Snapped)" from the album "Four for Trane" released in 1964 on Impulse! Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Both the below are from Captain Beefheart "Sun Zoom Spark: 1970 to 1972" the 4 CD Boxset released in 2014 on Rhino Records.

Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "I Can't Do This Unless I Can Do This / Seam Crooked Sam" 


Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Circumstances (Alternate Version 2)"


----------



## Dalia




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sephardic & Arabic songs - Amanda Powell/Apollo's Fire*


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Nick Drake "Fruit Tree" from the album "Five Leaves Left" released in 1969 on Island Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Johnny Burnette and The Rock n Roll Trio "The Train Kept A-Rollin'" released as the A Side on 7" in 1956 on Coral Records.


Johnny Burnette and The Rock n Roll Trio "Honey Hush" is the B Side of the above A Side.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vashti Bunyan "Rose Hip November" from the album "Just Another Diamond Day" released in 1970 on Philips Records.
Click to expand...


Vashti Bunyan.  You posted _Vashti Bunyan_.  

OK I am officially impressed.  

​
One of a collection of unreleased (until decades later) demos from the mid-1960s


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Comus "Song To Comus" from the album "First Utterance" released in 1971 on Dawn Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vashti Bunyan "Rose Hip November" from the album "Just Another Diamond Day" released in 1970 on Philips Records.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vashti Bunyan.  You posted _Vashti Bunyan_.
> 
> OK I am officially impressed.
> 
> ​
> One of a collection of unreleased (until decades later) demos from the mid-1960s
Click to expand...


Yes "Some Things Just Stick in Your Mind – Singles and Demos 1964 to 1967" released on FatCat Records in 2007 is full of gems, including the only two 7" singles she ever released, the curious choice to give her "Some Things Just Stick in Your Mind" written by Mick Jagger and Keith Richards, I add that Jimmy Page plays guitar on that Vashti 7" it was released in 1965 on Decca Records the B Side is "I Want To Be Alone" and her final 7" single "Train Song" which was released in 1966 on Columbia Records with the B Side "Love Song" both are credited just to Vashti sans Bunyan.

I love Vashti Bunyan, her two other albums after "Just Another Diamond Day" are excellent also "Lookaftering" released 35 years after her first album in 2005 and "Heartleap" released in 2014 which she says is her final album, both are on FatCat Records.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.





I have commented this before but IMHO Sandy Denny was the greatest female vocalist ever, also there is a deep emotional attachment to Sandy Denny songs, they frequently have the ability to make me cry "Now and Then" is one of them.

Sandy Denny "Now and Then" this is a demo which was recorded on December 30 1968 at Sound Techniques, London, England on December 30 1968, Sandy Denny's demos were 100% more brilliant than most other artists actual recorded catalogues.

"Now and Then" was first released in 2004 on the 5 CD Boxset anthology "A Boxful of Treasures" on Fledg'ling Records, the below is from "I've Always Kept A Unicorn: The Acoustic Sandy Denny" released in 2016 on Island Records.


Sandy Denny "Autopsy" this is the demo version of the later song that appeared on the Fairport Convention album "Unhalfbricking" released in 1969 on Island Records, this demo was recorded at the same December 30 1968 Sound Techniques session that "Now and Then" was recorded at.


Fairport Convention "Reynardine" from the album "Liege & Lief" released in 1969 on Island Records.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Anaïs Mitchell ft. Greg Brown - Why We Build the Wall*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Likkmee

Keepin it real.....


----------



## Likkmee

P F Tinmore said:


>


It was nice of Babz to buy Harry a sax. Did she get it from her cousin with the " money in advance" shop ?


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## ChrisL

I am going to do a Who mini concert, so get ready to rock out!


----------



## Pogo

Giraffes?  Giraffes!: "I Am SH(im)e[r] As You Am SH(im)e[r] As You Are Me And We Am I And I Are All Together" 

​Your basic "math rock" from Massachusetts, with a cameo by Alan Watts.....


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Dusty Springfield "Some Of Your Lovin" released on 7" in 1965 on Philips Records the B Side is "I'll Love You For A While"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Giraffes?  Giraffes!: "I Am SH(im)e[r] As You Am SH(im)e[r] As You Are Me And We Am I And I Are All Together"
> 
> ​Your basic "math rock" from Massachusetts, with a cameo by Alan Watts.....



I like a lot of Math Rock of course, they do not exist as a band anymore but I always liked very much June of 44.

June of 44 "Equators To Bi-Polar" from the album "Anahata" released in 1999 on Quarterstick Records, the below features some excellent trumpet toward the end.


June of 44 "Wear Two Eyes (Boom)" from the same above album, the below also features some excellent trumpet.


----------



## Pogo

This thread fuggin' rocks.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Roy Harper "In A Beautiful Rambling Mess" from the album "Come Out Fighting Ghengis Smith" released in 1968 on CBS Records.


Roy Harper "Sgt. Sunshine" from the album "Folkjokeopus" released in 1969 on Liberty Records.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



More Math Rock, Slint one the most wonderful bands ever only released two albums "Tweez" in 1989 on Jennifer Hartman Records (later reissued in 1993 on Touch and Go Records) and "Spiderland" in 1991, their final album features some exceptional angular melodies, atypical rhythmic structures and dissonant chords the best single example of is "Good Morning, Captain" which is the final track on Side Two of the album.

Slint "Good Morning, Captain" from the album "Spiderland" released in 1991 on Touch and Go Records.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's to the genius that was Freddy Mercury and the talent of Brian May. (and the other 2 dudes)


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Aretha Franklin "The Thrill Is Gone (From Yesterday's Kiss)" from Aretha Franklin's 19th album "Spirit In The Dark" released in 1970 on Atlantic Records.


----------



## MaryL

Alanis Morisette. She calms my angry mind. I am like Estella...


----------



## Marion Morrison

MaryL said:


> Alanis Morisette. She calms my angry mind. I am like Estella...



Terrific song! So real. This is why people need to get married before they have sex and children.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aretha Franklin "The Thrill Is Gone (From Yesterday's Kiss)" from Aretha Franklin's 19th album "Spirit In The Dark" released in 1970 on Atlantic Records.
Click to expand...


I grew up with the B.B. King version.


----------



## Marion Morrison

^ That there is epic! Anytime you got a black guy playing steel electric guitar? Yeah!

Idk who he is, but it's all good!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I am listening to "Make The Most" from my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys during his earlier days with an act named Pyramid in 1974.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. Sadly, this song is not at the You Tube website right now.


----------



## turtledude

Sandy Denny was one of the three great female Folk Rockers in Britain from that era (along with Maddy Prior of Steeleye Span and Annie Haslam of Renaissance)  Her duet with Robert Plant in Battle for Evermore was a thing of beauty.  This is my favorite Sandy Denny song though


----------



## turtledude

drifter said:


>


my favorte Nicks/Buckingham work


----------



## turtledude

Annie Haslam


----------



## Dr Grump

James - Sit down


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## ChrisL

JustAnotherNut said:


>



Sorry, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## ChrisL

This is one of my current favorite songs.  Could change by next week though.


----------



## Pogo

Likkmee said:


> Keepin it real.....



What country are you in?


----------



## Pogo

P F Tinmore said:


> [Anaïs Mitchell arrangement of Tam Lin]



This is outstanding.  Different arrangement of Child 35 than what we've been used to and the innovation is welcome.  Fine harmonizing.  Very impressed with Anaïs Mitchell, "Why We Build the Wall" as well.  




Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sibylle Baier "The End" from the album "Colour Green" released in 2006 on Orange Twin Records. The whole album Baier originally recorded between 1970-1973 but the album was not released until 2006.



This is another wondrous find, danke sehr.

Note I've extracted the video links because every video link including quoted ones slows down the page loading and makes it an interminable wait to see/hear the latest posts.  That's why I don't come to this thread that often --- it takes several minutes to get into it (Oosie, this also applies to all those times you quote your OP).  HTH.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Tin Pan Caravan: Anais Mitchell- 1984*

**


----------



## Pogo

For the Fauré "Siciliennne" from _Pélleas et Mélisande_ I'm partial to the harp/flute arrangement but this is an exquisite rendering on classical guitar by Emre Sabuncuoğlu

​


----------



## Likkmee

Pogo said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keepin it real.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What country are you in?
Click to expand...

Nicaragua


----------



## Pogo

Likkmee said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keepin it real.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What country are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicaragua
Click to expand...


Just wondered because unfortunately the Garry Moore video doesn't play in he US.  We get a 'copyright' error.


----------



## Likkmee

Pogo said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keepin it real.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What country are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicaragua
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondered because unfortunately the Garry Moore video doesn't play in he US.  We get a 'copyright' error.
Click to expand...

More land of the *fee* nonsense. Go get Hola ! and sign in from any country you want.


----------



## Pogo

Likkmee said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keepin it real.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What country are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicaragua
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondered because unfortunately the Garry Moore video doesn't play in he US.  We get a 'copyright' error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More land of the *fee* nonsense. Go get Hola ! and sign in from any country you want.
Click to expand...


WAY too much trouble.  Especially for a video I have no reason to suspect will be worth it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Guess this is where I wanted to post this.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Somebody said 1984. Here's a song from 1984:


----------



## Natural Citizen

We need to bring back 60s swimsuits, btw.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Marion Morrison said:


> Guess this is where I wanted to post this.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut

Also some surprisingly good guitarists that you wouldn't expect........

ok this video is a bit annoying, but Roy Clark was good and could play damn near anything on a guitar



The Nashville String Band, was Chet Atkins with Homer & Jethro, also from the comedy show 'HeeHaw'


----------



## Pogo

JustAnotherNut said:


> Also some surprisingly good guitarists that you wouldn't expect........
> 
> ok this video is a bit annoying, but Roy Clark was good and could play damn near anything on a guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nashville String Band, was Chet Atkins with Homer & Jethro, also from the comedy show 'HeeHaw'




From what I recall Roy Clark could play damn near anything _on_ anything.  One of the most versatile musicians I've ever seen, and never saw him pick up an instrument that looked like it was a challenge.

He prolly still can, he's a natural.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## MaryL

Kate Bush, she makes me...cry, and so much more.


----------



## MaryL

I love Kate Bush. But then there is that Canadian , Jane Siberry,


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Likkmee

People with musical abilities.


----------



## WillMunny

I've always had an oddball love of John Denver.  His country music is a little sappy, but in a surprisingly likeable way.  Keep in mind I was born during the peak of Mr. Denver's career (the '70s) and both my parents were John Denver fans who listened to him constantly.  So whenever I hear John Denver, I do feel a nostalgic childhood connection.  Anyway, this is my favorite one that gets pleasantly stuck in my head forever.  Fun to listen to ad nauseum.  That woman is just as good a singer as he is.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Likkmee

WillMunny said:


> I've always had an oddball love of John Denver.  His country music is a little sappy, but in a surprisingly likeable way.  Keep in mind I was born during the peak of Mr. Denver's career (the '70s) and both my parents were John Denver fans who listened to him constantly.  So whenever I hear John Denver, I do feel a nostalgic childhood connection.  Anyway, this is my favorite one that gets pleasantly stuck in my head forever.  Fun to listen to ad nauseum.  That woman is just as good a singer as he is.


I get that. I'm an old guy and can still relate to my mom and dads over and over of Andy Williams on vinyl. Now I listen to it and the dude DID have some talent.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## WillMunny

My all time favorite Bob Dylan song, performed by the late Mary Travers.  I just wish this song were much, much longer than it was.  I'm guessing this was late '60s or early '70s.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

RIP Tom


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## a loss for words

Carmina Burana by Orf.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Spanish Mary - Lyrics by Bob Dylan & Lead Vocals by Rhiannon Giddens*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## turtledude

The greatest cowbell song in history


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## LittleNipper




----------



## turtledude

KR's voice works for this well


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## turtledude

Richard and Linda Thompson doing a song RT wrote as a teenager for Fairport Convention about Christian Martyrs


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## turtledude

The greatest voice in British Folk Rock:  the brilliant contra-alto Maddy Prior


----------



## Michelle420

Beatles I am the Walrus


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful




----------



## turtledude

47 years ago from one of the really great hard rock bands with maybe the most amusing drummer in history.  the live at leeds and Hull records are considered among the finest live recordings ever.  just listen to Moon's drumming the first time through


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Bleipriester

Zeichen der Zeit & Kampf ums Vaterland

Soundcloud:
Zeichen der Zeit


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Giraffes?  Giraffes!: "I Am SH(im)e[r] As You Am SH(im)e[r] As You Are Me And We Am I And I Are All Together"
> 
> ​Your basic "math rock" from Massachusetts, with a cameo by Alan Watts.....



Ornette Coleman "Chronology" from the album "The Shape of Jazz To Come" released in 1959 on Atlantic Records.

Some excellent Cornet from Don Cherry on this.


What have you been listening to Pogo ? For the past week I exclusively been listening to Ornette Coleman, Charles Mingus, Cecil Taylor, Albert Ayler and more Sandy Denny Demos.

Sandy Denny "The Pond and The Stream" from "I've Always Kept A Unicorn - The Acoustic Sandy Denny" released in 2016 on 180gram 2 X LP on Island Records. This demo was recorded in February 1970 at the Sound Techniques Studios, London, England.


----------



## NoNukes

James Bay


----------



## Mindful

Lucy, those poignant Miles Davis classics have stood the test of time.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy, those poignant Miles Davis classics have stood the test of time.



Miles Davis was actually a genius, "Kind Of Blue" is possibly the greatest Modal Jazz album ever recorded, also "Sketches of Spain" is a masterpiece.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy, those poignant Miles Davis classics have stood the test of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miles Davis was actually a genius, "Kind Of Blue" is possibly the greatest Modal Jazz album ever recorded, also "Sketches of Spain" is a masterpiece.
Click to expand...


Yes,lovely.

I sit here in Central Europe, on dark winter nights, drinking red wine, listening to Jazz Fm. Some great tracks.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy, those poignant Miles Davis classics have stood the test of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miles Davis was actually a genius, "Kind Of Blue" is possibly the greatest Modal Jazz album ever recorded, also "Sketches of Spain" is a masterpiece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,lovely.
> 
> I sit here in Central Europe, on dark winter nights, drinking red wine, listening to Jazz Fm. Some great tracks.
Click to expand...


I was supposed to be going out this morning, it's so cold though I think I stay in and have a quadruple Espresso and listen to "Sketches of Spain" and then listen to Sun Ra and His Solar Arkestra "Other Planes of There" released in 1966 on Saturn Records.

Kid A aged four years of age is getting to like this stuff, I gave him a crash course early on when he was two years of age when I made him sit through Archie Shepp's "The Magic of Ju-Ju" released in 1967 on Impulse! Records and Roscoe Mitchell's "Sound" released in 1966 on Delmark Records.

Pogo likes Jazz but I know he cannot handle my obsession with Free Jazz.

I hate Swing Jazz and I also hate New Orleans Dixieland Jazz, I would prefer as a choice to have a nine inch nail hammered into my forehead than have to listen to Swing Jazz or New Orleans Jazz.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy, those poignant Miles Davis classics have stood the test of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miles Davis was actually a genius, "Kind Of Blue" is possibly the greatest Modal Jazz album ever recorded, also "Sketches of Spain" is a masterpiece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,lovely.
> 
> I sit here in Central Europe, on dark winter nights, drinking red wine, listening to Jazz Fm. Some great tracks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was supposed to be going out this morning, it's so cold though I think I stay in and have a quadruple Espresso and listen to "Sketches of Spain" and then listen to Sun Ra and His Solar Arkestra "Other Planes of There" released in 1966 on Saturn Records.
> 
> Kid A aged four years of age is getting to like this stuff, I gave him a crash course early on when he was two years of age when I made him sit through Archie Shepp's "The Magic of Ju-Ju" released in 1967 on Impulse! Records and Roscoe Mitchell's "Sound" released in 1966 on Delmark Records.
> 
> Pogo likes Jazz but I know he cannot handle my obsession with Free Jazz.
> 
> I hate Swing Jazz and I also hate New Orleans Dixieland Jazz, I would prefer as a choice to have a nine inch nail hammered into my forehead than have to listen to Swing Jazz or New Orleans Jazz.
Click to expand...


I'm going out later, after coffees, and Brit TV (the best). Christmas Markets up and running.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giraffes?  Giraffes!: "I Am SH(im)e[r] As You Am SH(im)e[r] As You Are Me And We Am I And I Are All Together"
> 
> ​Your basic "math rock" from Massachusetts, with a cameo by Alan Watts.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ornette Coleman "Chronology" from the album "The Shape of Jazz To Come" released in 1959 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Some excellent Cornet from Don Cherry on this.
> 
> 
> What have you been listening to Pogo ? For the past week I exclusively been listening to Ornette Coleman, Charles Mingus, Cecil Taylor, Albert Ayler and more Sandy Denny Demos.
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Pond and The Stream" from "I've Always Kept A Unicorn - The Acoustic Sandy Denny" released in 2016 on 180gram 2 X LP on Island Records. This demo was recorded in February 1970 at the Sound Techniques Studios, London, England.
Click to expand...


I'm definitely listening to Oosie's Sandy Denny posts 

Was immersed in this recently around the anniversary of JFK assassination, doing a remix.  Very powerful song.

​Jim Glover and Jean Ray were longtime friends of Phil Ochs the writer, and their duet was the first recorded release of this epic song, in 1966. At that time stereo was a fairly new gimmick and some of the panning experiments don't wear well with time.  This one has the two voices channeled extreme left and right, so I imaged them closer together and balanced them a bit better.

Other than that, going through a lot of CDs but haven't come across much that is earthshaking of late.


----------



## Pogo

This sibling duo has some wonderfully tight harmonies, critically compared to the Everly Brothers --

Secret Sisters: Tennessee River Runs Low

​


----------



## Pogo

JustAnotherNut said:


>



back betty, bready blam de lam! bloody had a baby
blam de lam! hire the handicapped blam de lam! put him on
the wheel blam de lam! burn him in the coffee blam de lam!
cut him with a fish knife blam de lam! send him off to col-
lege & pet him with drumstick blam de lam! boil him in the
cookbook blam de lam! fix him up an elephant blam de lam!
sell him to the doctors blam de lam . . . back betty, big
bready blam de lam! betty had a milkman, blam de lam!
sent him to the chain gang blam de lam! fixed him up a
navel, blam de lam (hold that tit while i git it. Hold it right
there while i hit it . . . blam!) fed him lotza girdles, raised
him in pnuemonia . . . black bloody, itty bitty, blam de lam!
said he had a lambchop, blam de lam! had him in a stocking,
stuck artichokes in his ears, planted him in green beans &
stuck him on a compass blam de lam! last time i seed him,
blam de lam! he was standing in a window, blam de lam!
hundred floors up, blam de lam! with his prayers & his pig-
foot, blam de lam! black betty, black betty blam de lam!
betty had a loser blam de lam, i spied him on the ocean with a
long string of muslims - blam de lam! all going quack quack
. . . blam de lam! all going quack quack, blam!

---- Bob Dylan, _Having a Weird Drink with the Long Tall Stranger_ from "Taratula" (1966)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Me and Bobby McGee...the great Janice!
> 
> Freedom is just another word for nothing left to lose...



Coyote this afternoon I went to a Cocktail party, I take Kid A with me this official his entry into Society and I am on target to have him mixing his first Martini next year at age five years of age....at six years of age I am appointing him as Mama's Official Martini Cocktail Bartender 

Sonny Boy Williamson II "Nine Below Zero" released on 10" Shellac in 1952 on Trumpet Records, this is the B Side the A Side is "Mighty Long Time"


The A Side of the above record.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back betty, bready blam de lam! bloody had a baby
> blam de lam! hire the handicapped blam de lam! put him on
> the wheel blam de lam! burn him in the coffee blam de lam!
> cut him with a fish knife blam de lam! send him off to col-
> lege & pet him with drumstick blam de lam! boil him in the
> cookbook blam de lam! fix him up an elephant blam de lam!
> sell him to the doctors blam de lam . . . back betty, big
> bready blam de lam! betty had a milkman, blam de lam!
> sent him to the chain gang blam de lam! fixed him up a
> navel, blam de lam (hold that tit while i git it. Hold it right
> there while i hit it . . . blam!) fed him lotza girdles, raised
> him in pnuemonia . . . black bloody, itty bitty, blam de lam!
> said he had a lambchop, blam de lam! had him in a stocking,
> stuck artichokes in his ears, planted him in green beans &
> stuck him on a compass blam de lam! last time i seed him,
> blam de lam! he was standing in a window, blam de lam!
> hundred floors up, blam de lam! with his prayers & his pig-
> foot, blam de lam! black betty, black betty blam de lam!
> betty had a loser blam de lam, i spied him on the ocean with a
> long string of muslims - blam de lam! all going quack quack
> . . . blam de lam! all going quack quack, blam!
> 
> ---- Bob Dylan, _Having a Weird Drink with the Long Tall Stranger_ from "Taratula" (1966)
Click to expand...


I should add though, Dylan was riffing on an old African American trad song, probably from Leadbelly's recording:

​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giraffes?  Giraffes!: "I Am SH(im)e[r] As You Am SH(im)e[r] As You Are Me And We Am I And I Are All Together"
> 
> ​Your basic "math rock" from Massachusetts, with a cameo by Alan Watts.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ornette Coleman "Chronology" from the album "The Shape of Jazz To Come" released in 1959 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Some excellent Cornet from Don Cherry on this.
> 
> 
> What have you been listening to Pogo ? For the past week I exclusively been listening to Ornette Coleman, Charles Mingus, Cecil Taylor, Albert Ayler and more Sandy Denny Demos.
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Pond and The Stream" from "I've Always Kept A Unicorn - The Acoustic Sandy Denny" released in 2016 on 180gram 2 X LP on Island Records. This demo was recorded in February 1970 at the Sound Techniques Studios, London, England.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm definitely listening to Oosie's Sandy Denny posts
> 
> Was immersed in this recently around the anniversary of JFK assassination, doing a remix.  Very powerful song.
> 
> ​Jim Glover and Jean Ray were longtime friends of Phil Ochs the writer, and their duet was the first recorded release of this epic song, in 1966. At that time stereo was a fairly new gimmick and some of the panning experiments don't wear well with time.  This one has the two voices channeled extreme left and right, so I imaged them closer together and balanced them a bit better.
> 
> Other than that, going through a lot of CDs but haven't come across much that is earthshaking of late.
Click to expand...


Pogo that video will not play for me.

In other news my Priest is here, yesterday also was my Confession Day if I cannot do Fridays I go Tuesdays.

My Priest and I are now going to play our usual game of Machiavelli * and he has Vodka and I have Chocolate Milk as I am a good girl 

Or _am_ I? 





* Machiavelli:

Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giraffes?  Giraffes!: "I Am SH(im)e[r] As You Am SH(im)e[r] As You Are Me And We Am I And I Are All Together"
> 
> ​Your basic "math rock" from Massachusetts, with a cameo by Alan Watts.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ornette Coleman "Chronology" from the album "The Shape of Jazz To Come" released in 1959 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Some excellent Cornet from Don Cherry on this.
> 
> 
> What have you been listening to Pogo ? For the past week I exclusively been listening to Ornette Coleman, Charles Mingus, Cecil Taylor, Albert Ayler and more Sandy Denny Demos.
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Pond and The Stream" from "I've Always Kept A Unicorn - The Acoustic Sandy Denny" released in 2016 on 180gram 2 X LP on Island Records. This demo was recorded in February 1970 at the Sound Techniques Studios, London, England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm definitely listening to Oosie's Sandy Denny posts
> 
> Was immersed in this recently around the anniversary of JFK assassination, doing a remix.  Very powerful song.
> ​Jim Glover and Jean Ray were longtime friends of Phil Ochs the writer, and their duet was the first recorded release of this epic song, in 1966. At that time stereo was a fairly new gimmick and some of the panning experiments don't wear well with time.  This one has the two voices channeled extreme left and right, so I imaged them closer together and balanced them a bit better.
> 
> Other than that, going through a lot of CDs but haven't come across much that is earthshaking of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo that video will not play for me.
> 
> In other news my Priest is here, yesterday also was my Confession Day if I cannot do Fridays I go Tuesdays.
> 
> My Priest and I are now going to play our usual game of Machiavelli * and he has Vodka and I have Chocolate Milk as I am a good girl
> 
> Or _am_ I?
> 
> View attachment 163923
> 
> * Machiavelli:
> 
> Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Is the video restricted in Europa?

See if this one works, same song:

​

Jim Glover actually taught Phil Ochs how to play guitar.  Ochs had been more of a journalist/writer before that.

I forgot to strip out the videos from the quoted posts.  Makes the page take forever to load.  At least I did it this time.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back betty, bready blam de lam! bloody had a baby
> blam de lam! hire the handicapped blam de lam! put him on
> the wheel blam de lam! burn him in the coffee blam de lam!
> cut him with a fish knife blam de lam! send him off to col-
> lege & pet him with drumstick blam de lam! boil him in the
> cookbook blam de lam! fix him up an elephant blam de lam!
> sell him to the doctors blam de lam . . . back betty, big
> bready blam de lam! betty had a milkman, blam de lam!
> sent him to the chain gang blam de lam! fixed him up a
> navel, blam de lam (hold that tit while i git it. Hold it right
> there while i hit it . . . blam!) fed him lotza girdles, raised
> him in pnuemonia . . . black bloody, itty bitty, blam de lam!
> said he had a lambchop, blam de lam! had him in a stocking,
> stuck artichokes in his ears, planted him in green beans &
> stuck him on a compass blam de lam! last time i seed him,
> blam de lam! he was standing in a window, blam de lam!
> hundred floors up, blam de lam! with his prayers & his pig-
> foot, blam de lam! black betty, black betty blam de lam!
> betty had a loser blam de lam, i spied him on the ocean with a
> long string of muslims - blam de lam! all going quack quack
> . . . blam de lam! all going quack quack, blam!
> 
> ---- Bob Dylan, _Having a Weird Drink with the Long Tall Stranger_ from "Taratula" (1966)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should add though, Dylan was riffing on an old African American trad song, probably from Leadbelly's recording:
> 
> ​
Click to expand...



Yet Dylan didn't make the song famous. Ram Jam did and they used the same words/lyrics as Leadbelly, not the ones you quoted. I've not heard Dylan do this song.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giraffes?  Giraffes!: "I Am SH(im)e[r] As You Am SH(im)e[r] As You Are Me And We Am I And I Are All Together"
> 
> ​Your basic "math rock" from Massachusetts, with a cameo by Alan Watts.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ornette Coleman "Chronology" from the album "The Shape of Jazz To Come" released in 1959 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Some excellent Cornet from Don Cherry on this.
> 
> 
> What have you been listening to Pogo ? For the past week I exclusively been listening to Ornette Coleman, Charles Mingus, Cecil Taylor, Albert Ayler and more Sandy Denny Demos.
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Pond and The Stream" from "I've Always Kept A Unicorn - The Acoustic Sandy Denny" released in 2016 on 180gram 2 X LP on Island Records. This demo was recorded in February 1970 at the Sound Techniques Studios, London, England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm definitely listening to Oosie's Sandy Denny posts
> 
> Was immersed in this recently around the anniversary of JFK assassination, doing a remix.  Very powerful song.
> ​Jim Glover and Jean Ray were longtime friends of Phil Ochs the writer, and their duet was the first recorded release of this epic song, in 1966. At that time stereo was a fairly new gimmick and some of the panning experiments don't wear well with time.  This one has the two voices channeled extreme left and right, so I imaged them closer together and balanced them a bit better.
> 
> Other than that, going through a lot of CDs but haven't come across much that is earthshaking of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo that video will not play for me.
> 
> In other news my Priest is here, yesterday also was my Confession Day if I cannot do Fridays I go Tuesdays.
> 
> My Priest and I are now going to play our usual game of Machiavelli * and he has Vodka and I have Chocolate Milk as I am a good girl
> 
> Or _am_ I?
> 
> View attachment 163923
> 
> * Machiavelli:
> 
> Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the video restricted in Europa?
> 
> See if this one works, same song:
> 
> ​
> 
> Jim Glover actually taught Phil Ochs how to play guitar.  Ochs had been more of a journalist/writer before that.
> 
> I forgot to strip out the videos from the quoted posts.  Makes the page take forever to load.  At least I did it this time.
Click to expand...


The first it just say This Video Is Not Available.

The second video is okay, that was VERY fantastic. I like Jim & Jean, you know ogo I think we channel each other sometimes because a few weeks ago I was relistening to their first album "Jim & Jean" released in 1965 on Philips Records, not sure what label it was on in America it could have also been Philips or the subsidiary Fontana Records or the other subsidiary Mercury Records, but not only do they perform two great versions of two Leadbelly songs "Relax Your Mind" and "Alabama Sound" they also do Buffy Sainte-Marie's "Welcome, Welcome Emigrante"

Re. Phil Ochs he's too political for me, of course he was talented but too political, same with Richard Fariña and also Ewan McColl. They were in a group together I am sure Jim Glover and Phil Ochs were in I cannot remember the name and I'm sure they didn't release any records.


----------



## Pogo

JustAnotherNut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back betty, bready blam de lam! bloody had a baby
> blam de lam! hire the handicapped blam de lam! put him on
> the wheel blam de lam! burn him in the coffee blam de lam!
> cut him with a fish knife blam de lam! send him off to col-
> lege & pet him with drumstick blam de lam! boil him in the
> cookbook blam de lam! fix him up an elephant blam de lam!
> sell him to the doctors blam de lam . . . back betty, big
> bready blam de lam! betty had a milkman, blam de lam!
> sent him to the chain gang blam de lam! fixed him up a
> navel, blam de lam (hold that tit while i git it. Hold it right
> there while i hit it . . . blam!) fed him lotza girdles, raised
> him in pnuemonia . . . black bloody, itty bitty, blam de lam!
> said he had a lambchop, blam de lam! had him in a stocking,
> stuck artichokes in his ears, planted him in green beans &
> stuck him on a compass blam de lam! last time i seed him,
> blam de lam! he was standing in a window, blam de lam!
> hundred floors up, blam de lam! with his prayers & his pig-
> foot, blam de lam! black betty, black betty blam de lam!
> betty had a loser blam de lam, i spied him on the ocean with a
> long string of muslims - blam de lam! all going quack quack
> . . . blam de lam! all going quack quack, blam!
> 
> ---- Bob Dylan, _Having a Weird Drink with the Long Tall Stranger_ from "Taratula" (1966)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should add though, Dylan was riffing on an old African American trad song, probably from Leadbelly's recording:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Dylan didn't make the song famous. Ram Jam did and they used the same words/lyrics as Leadbelly, not the ones you quoted. I've not heard Dylan do this song.
Click to expand...


I don't know that Dylan ever did the song.  I should have pointed out, "Tarantula" is not a song or album, it's a book of free verse poetry.  When I say he was 'riffing on' it I mean using the phrases and the model as a point of departure from which he went in all his Dylanesque directions.  I'm presuming (guessing) that Dylan picked it up from Leadbelly but I don't know for a fact.  But it was an old traditional African American song before Leadbelly did it.

I like to know the origins/evolutions of things. On the other hand I'd heard the Ram Jam version before but never had any idea who they were.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giraffes?  Giraffes!: "I Am SH(im)e[r] As You Am SH(im)e[r] As You Are Me And We Am I And I Are All Together"
> 
> ​Your basic "math rock" from Massachusetts, with a cameo by Alan Watts.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ornette Coleman "Chronology" from the album "The Shape of Jazz To Come" released in 1959 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Some excellent Cornet from Don Cherry on this.
> 
> 
> What have you been listening to Pogo ? For the past week I exclusively been listening to Ornette Coleman, Charles Mingus, Cecil Taylor, Albert Ayler and more Sandy Denny Demos.
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Pond and The Stream" from "I've Always Kept A Unicorn - The Acoustic Sandy Denny" released in 2016 on 180gram 2 X LP on Island Records. This demo was recorded in February 1970 at the Sound Techniques Studios, London, England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm definitely listening to Oosie's Sandy Denny posts
> 
> Was immersed in this recently around the anniversary of JFK assassination, doing a remix.  Very powerful song.
> ​Jim Glover and Jean Ray were longtime friends of Phil Ochs the writer, and their duet was the first recorded release of this epic song, in 1966. At that time stereo was a fairly new gimmick and some of the panning experiments don't wear well with time.  This one has the two voices channeled extreme left and right, so I imaged them closer together and balanced them a bit better.
> 
> Other than that, going through a lot of CDs but haven't come across much that is earthshaking of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo that video will not play for me.
> 
> In other news my Priest is here, yesterday also was my Confession Day if I cannot do Fridays I go Tuesdays.
> 
> My Priest and I are now going to play our usual game of Machiavelli * and he has Vodka and I have Chocolate Milk as I am a good girl
> 
> Or _am_ I?
> 
> View attachment 163923
> 
> * Machiavelli:
> 
> Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the video restricted in Europa?
> 
> See if this one works, same song:
> 
> ​
> 
> Jim Glover actually taught Phil Ochs how to play guitar.  Ochs had been more of a journalist/writer before that.
> 
> I forgot to strip out the videos from the quoted posts.  Makes the page take forever to load.  At least I did it this time.
Click to expand...


Bridget St. John "Lizard-Long-Tongue-Boy" from the album "Ask Me No Questions" released in 1969 on Dandelion Records, John Martyn plays guitar on this. This album was the first of three albums that Bridget St. John released on John Peel's Dandelion Records and Peel also Produced the albums....and apart from my parents no other person contributed more to my musical education than John Peel, very adored and very missed.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giraffes?  Giraffes!: "I Am SH(im)e[r] As You Am SH(im)e[r] As You Are Me And We Am I And I Are All Together"
> 
> ​Your basic "math rock" from Massachusetts, with a cameo by Alan Watts.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ornette Coleman "Chronology" from the album "The Shape of Jazz To Come" released in 1959 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Some excellent Cornet from Don Cherry on this.
> 
> 
> What have you been listening to Pogo ? For the past week I exclusively been listening to Ornette Coleman, Charles Mingus, Cecil Taylor, Albert Ayler and more Sandy Denny Demos.
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Pond and The Stream" from "I've Always Kept A Unicorn - The Acoustic Sandy Denny" released in 2016 on 180gram 2 X LP on Island Records. This demo was recorded in February 1970 at the Sound Techniques Studios, London, England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm definitely listening to Oosie's Sandy Denny posts
> 
> Was immersed in this recently around the anniversary of JFK assassination, doing a remix.  Very powerful song.
> ​Jim Glover and Jean Ray were longtime friends of Phil Ochs the writer, and their duet was the first recorded release of this epic song, in 1966. At that time stereo was a fairly new gimmick and some of the panning experiments don't wear well with time.  This one has the two voices channeled extreme left and right, so I imaged them closer together and balanced them a bit better.
> 
> Other than that, going through a lot of CDs but haven't come across much that is earthshaking of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo that video will not play for me.
> 
> In other news my Priest is here, yesterday also was my Confession Day if I cannot do Fridays I go Tuesdays.
> 
> My Priest and I are now going to play our usual game of Machiavelli * and he has Vodka and I have Chocolate Milk as I am a good girl
> 
> Or _am_ I?
> 
> View attachment 163923
> 
> * Machiavelli:
> 
> Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the video restricted in Europa?
> 
> See if this one works, same song:
> 
> ​
> 
> Jim Glover actually taught Phil Ochs how to play guitar.  Ochs had been more of a journalist/writer before that.
> 
> I forgot to strip out the videos from the quoted posts.  Makes the page take forever to load.  At least I did it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first it just say This Video Is Not Available.
> 
> The second video is okay, that was VERY fantastic. I like Jim & Jean, you know ogo I think we channel each other sometimes because a few weeks ago I was relistening to their first album "Jim & Jean" released in 1965 on Philips Records, not sure what label it was on in America it could have also been Philips or the subsidiary Fontana Records or the other subsidiary Mercury Records, but not only do they perform two great versions of two Leadbelly songs "Relax Your Mind" and "Alabama Sound" they also do Buffy Sainte-Marie's "Welcome, Welcome Emigrante"
> 
> Re. Phil Ochs he's too political for me, of course he was talented but too political, same with Richard Fariña and also Ewan McColl. They were in a group together I am sure Jim Glover and Phil Ochs were in I cannot remember the name and I'm sure they didn't release any records.
Click to expand...


The first Jim & Jean LP was also on Philips here, the second (the one I linked) on Verve Folkways and their third on Verve Forecast.  That first Jim & Jean LP fetches a few bucks on the collector market I think.  I don't have it.

Ochs yes was very social/political, that was his passion and led him to "topical" songs, kind of like writing articles with music is how he looked at it.  Yet "Crucifixion" is very spiritual, looking at the propensity of culture to build up some hero and then kill him.  He doesn't mention JFK in the song but it's obviously the model, yet it's expressed as a general cultural observation.  Ochs called it the greatest song he ever wrote, and I think he was right.  But the Jim & Jean version is unsurpassed.

The small group (duo I think) with Jim Glover and Phil Ochs was the Sundowners.  They did a few gigs but no recordings.

As for Buffy Sainte-Marie, she's one of my favorite people.  Had the pleasure of interviewing her and found her a wonderfully openhearted, personable and impish spirit.  A wise woman.

Oosie you have a deep well of music that continues to impress.  What I think you should do is sell off your liquor cabinet and buy a plane ticket here, where you and I can run a radio station, trading off input over and over.  Leave kids A, B, C, D, E, F and G with Mr Oosie, he can handle it.  In return I will cook for you.


----------



## BlackSand

.​
*I know it is a remake, but I like it.

*​

.​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giraffes?  Giraffes!: "I Am SH(im)e[r] As You Am SH(im)e[r] As You Are Me And We Am I And I Are All Together"
> 
> ​Your basic "math rock" from Massachusetts, with a cameo by Alan Watts.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ornette Coleman "Chronology" from the album "The Shape of Jazz To Come" released in 1959 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Some excellent Cornet from Don Cherry on this.
> 
> 
> What have you been listening to Pogo ? For the past week I exclusively been listening to Ornette Coleman, Charles Mingus, Cecil Taylor, Albert Ayler and more Sandy Denny Demos.
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Pond and The Stream" from "I've Always Kept A Unicorn - The Acoustic Sandy Denny" released in 2016 on 180gram 2 X LP on Island Records. This demo was recorded in February 1970 at the Sound Techniques Studios, London, England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm definitely listening to Oosie's Sandy Denny posts
> 
> Was immersed in this recently around the anniversary of JFK assassination, doing a remix.  Very powerful song.
> ​Jim Glover and Jean Ray were longtime friends of Phil Ochs the writer, and their duet was the first recorded release of this epic song, in 1966. At that time stereo was a fairly new gimmick and some of the panning experiments don't wear well with time.  This one has the two voices channeled extreme left and right, so I imaged them closer together and balanced them a bit better.
> 
> Other than that, going through a lot of CDs but haven't come across much that is earthshaking of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo that video will not play for me.
> 
> In other news my Priest is here, yesterday also was my Confession Day if I cannot do Fridays I go Tuesdays.
> 
> My Priest and I are now going to play our usual game of Machiavelli * and he has Vodka and I have Chocolate Milk as I am a good girl
> 
> Or _am_ I?
> 
> View attachment 163923
> 
> * Machiavelli:
> 
> Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the video restricted in Europa?
> 
> See if this one works, same song:
> 
> ​
> 
> Jim Glover actually taught Phil Ochs how to play guitar.  Ochs had been more of a journalist/writer before that.
> 
> I forgot to strip out the videos from the quoted posts.  Makes the page take forever to load.  At least I did it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first it just say This Video Is Not Available.
> 
> The second video is okay, that was VERY fantastic. I like Jim & Jean, you know ogo I think we channel each other sometimes because a few weeks ago I was relistening to their first album "Jim & Jean" released in 1965 on Philips Records, not sure what label it was on in America it could have also been Philips or the subsidiary Fontana Records or the other subsidiary Mercury Records, but not only do they perform two great versions of two Leadbelly songs "Relax Your Mind" and "Alabama Sound" they also do Buffy Sainte-Marie's "Welcome, Welcome Emigrante"
> 
> Re. Phil Ochs he's too political for me, of course he was talented but too political, same with Richard Fariña and also Ewan McColl. They were in a group together I am sure Jim Glover and Phil Ochs were in I cannot remember the name and I'm sure they didn't release any records.
Click to expand...


Steve Albini in usual cheerful mood 

Big Black "Colombian Necktie" from the album "Songs About Fucking" released in 1987 on Touch and Go Records.


Steve Albini in even more cheerful mood 

Shellac "Prayer To God" from the album "1000 Hurts" released in 2000 on Touch and Go Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ornette Coleman "Chronology" from the album "The Shape of Jazz To Come" released in 1959 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Some excellent Cornet from Don Cherry on this.
> 
> 
> What have you been listening to Pogo ? For the past week I exclusively been listening to Ornette Coleman, Charles Mingus, Cecil Taylor, Albert Ayler and more Sandy Denny Demos.
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Pond and The Stream" from "I've Always Kept A Unicorn - The Acoustic Sandy Denny" released in 2016 on 180gram 2 X LP on Island Records. This demo was recorded in February 1970 at the Sound Techniques Studios, London, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely listening to Oosie's Sandy Denny posts
> 
> Was immersed in this recently around the anniversary of JFK assassination, doing a remix.  Very powerful song.
> ​Jim Glover and Jean Ray were longtime friends of Phil Ochs the writer, and their duet was the first recorded release of this epic song, in 1966. At that time stereo was a fairly new gimmick and some of the panning experiments don't wear well with time.  This one has the two voices channeled extreme left and right, so I imaged them closer together and balanced them a bit better.
> 
> Other than that, going through a lot of CDs but haven't come across much that is earthshaking of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo that video will not play for me.
> 
> In other news my Priest is here, yesterday also was my Confession Day if I cannot do Fridays I go Tuesdays.
> 
> My Priest and I are now going to play our usual game of Machiavelli * and he has Vodka and I have Chocolate Milk as I am a good girl
> 
> Or _am_ I?
> 
> View attachment 163923
> 
> * Machiavelli:
> 
> Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the video restricted in Europa?
> 
> See if this one works, same song:
> 
> ​
> 
> Jim Glover actually taught Phil Ochs how to play guitar.  Ochs had been more of a journalist/writer before that.
> 
> I forgot to strip out the videos from the quoted posts.  Makes the page take forever to load.  At least I did it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first it just say This Video Is Not Available.
> 
> The second video is okay, that was VERY fantastic. I like Jim & Jean, you know ogo I think we channel each other sometimes because a few weeks ago I was relistening to their first album "Jim & Jean" released in 1965 on Philips Records, not sure what label it was on in America it could have also been Philips or the subsidiary Fontana Records or the other subsidiary Mercury Records, but not only do they perform two great versions of two Leadbelly songs "Relax Your Mind" and "Alabama Sound" they also do Buffy Sainte-Marie's "Welcome, Welcome Emigrante"
> 
> Re. Phil Ochs he's too political for me, of course he was talented but too political, same with Richard Fariña and also Ewan McColl. They were in a group together I am sure Jim Glover and Phil Ochs were in I cannot remember the name and I'm sure they didn't release any records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first Jim & Jean LP was also on Philips here, the second (the one I linked) on Verve Folkways and their third on Verve Forecast.  That first Jim & Jean LP fetches a few bucks on the collector market I think.  I don't have it.
> 
> Ochs yes was very social/political, that was his passion and led him to "topical" songs, kind of like writing articles with music is how he looked at it.  Yet "Crucifixion" is very spiritual, looking at the propensity of culture to build up some hero and then kill him.  He doesn't mention JFK in the song but it's obviously the model, yet it's expressed as a general cultural observation.  Ochs called it the greatest song he ever wrote, and I think he was right.  But the Jim & Jean version is unsurpassed.
> 
> The small group (duo I think) with Jim Glover and Phil Ochs was the Sundowners.  They did a few gigs but no recordings.
> 
> As for Buffy Sainte-Marie, she's one of my favorite people.  Had the pleasure of interviewing her and found her a wonderfully openhearted, personable and impish spirit.  A wise woman.
> 
> Oosie you have a deep well of music that continues to impress.  What I think you should do is sell off your liquor cabinet and buy a plane ticket here, where you and I can run a radio station, trading off input over and over.  Leave kids A, B, C, D, E, F and G with Mr Oosie, he can handle it.  In return I will cook for you.
Click to expand...


That first Jim & Jean LP was the possession of a friend of my Papa's, an English friend who tragically died in a plane accident before I was born but his wife left all of his record collection to Papa and when Papa was not looking one day I took that Jim & Jean LP lol it's okay Papa knows, we share records with each other.

Another friend of our family who died of cancer they had a collection of I think it's 500 78s and we were left those also, one box weigh an absolute ton, but they are nearly all old Blues records fantastic stuff.

All the Verve Records subsidiaries were great, Verve itself was great Norman Granz set that label up especially to put Ella Fitzgerald records on, Charlie Parker and Lester Young were on Verve.

Verve Folkways and Verve Forecast were the same subsidiary, Verve Folkways began in 1964 as just a label for the Folk recordings and in 1967 they decided to expand the reportoire and changed the name to Verve Forecast many of the Folk artists were still on it like Tim Hardin and Odetta etc as well as Blues artists like Lightnin' Hopkins and they released some recordings by Leadbelly also.

"Crucifixion" is very spiritual, it's an exceptional song, I think it works better that they do not mention JFK, I like the repeated analogy with a Matador though.

That's it The Sundowners!

Buffy Sainte-Marie, there is something wrong with people who do not like that woman.

Thank you ogo for that lovely compliment, I think us having a radio station would be excellent we could have six hour programmes and we would get a mega cult following Worldwide and yes Mr. Lucy could take care of all the kidlets and you could cook for me


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ornette Coleman "Chronology" from the album "The Shape of Jazz To Come" released in 1959 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Some excellent Cornet from Don Cherry on this.
> 
> 
> What have you been listening to Pogo ? For the past week I exclusively been listening to Ornette Coleman, Charles Mingus, Cecil Taylor, Albert Ayler and more Sandy Denny Demos.
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Pond and The Stream" from "I've Always Kept A Unicorn - The Acoustic Sandy Denny" released in 2016 on 180gram 2 X LP on Island Records. This demo was recorded in February 1970 at the Sound Techniques Studios, London, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely listening to Oosie's Sandy Denny posts
> 
> Was immersed in this recently around the anniversary of JFK assassination, doing a remix.  Very powerful song.
> ​Jim Glover and Jean Ray were longtime friends of Phil Ochs the writer, and their duet was the first recorded release of this epic song, in 1966. At that time stereo was a fairly new gimmick and some of the panning experiments don't wear well with time.  This one has the two voices channeled extreme left and right, so I imaged them closer together and balanced them a bit better.
> 
> Other than that, going through a lot of CDs but haven't come across much that is earthshaking of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo that video will not play for me.
> 
> In other news my Priest is here, yesterday also was my Confession Day if I cannot do Fridays I go Tuesdays.
> 
> My Priest and I are now going to play our usual game of Machiavelli * and he has Vodka and I have Chocolate Milk as I am a good girl
> 
> Or _am_ I?
> 
> View attachment 163923
> 
> * Machiavelli:
> 
> Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the video restricted in Europa?
> 
> See if this one works, same song:
> 
> ​
> 
> Jim Glover actually taught Phil Ochs how to play guitar.  Ochs had been more of a journalist/writer before that.
> 
> I forgot to strip out the videos from the quoted posts.  Makes the page take forever to load.  At least I did it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first it just say This Video Is Not Available.
> 
> The second video is okay, that was VERY fantastic. I like Jim & Jean, you know ogo I think we channel each other sometimes because a few weeks ago I was relistening to their first album "Jim & Jean" released in 1965 on Philips Records, not sure what label it was on in America it could have also been Philips or the subsidiary Fontana Records or the other subsidiary Mercury Records, but not only do they perform two great versions of two Leadbelly songs "Relax Your Mind" and "Alabama Sound" they also do Buffy Sainte-Marie's "Welcome, Welcome Emigrante"
> 
> Re. Phil Ochs he's too political for me, of course he was talented but too political, same with Richard Fariña and also Ewan McColl. They were in a group together I am sure Jim Glover and Phil Ochs were in I cannot remember the name and I'm sure they didn't release any records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first Jim & Jean LP was also on Philips here, the second (the one I linked) on Verve Folkways and their third on Verve Forecast.  That first Jim & Jean LP fetches a few bucks on the collector market I think.  I don't have it.
> 
> Ochs yes was very social/political, that was his passion and led him to "topical" songs, kind of like writing articles with music is how he looked at it.  Yet "Crucifixion" is very spiritual, looking at the propensity of culture to build up some hero and then kill him.  He doesn't mention JFK in the song but it's obviously the model, yet it's expressed as a general cultural observation.  Ochs called it the greatest song he ever wrote, and I think he was right.  But the Jim & Jean version is unsurpassed.
> 
> The small group (duo I think) with Jim Glover and Phil Ochs was the Sundowners.  They did a few gigs but no recordings.
> 
> As for Buffy Sainte-Marie, she's one of my favorite people.  Had the pleasure of interviewing her and found her a wonderfully openhearted, personable and impish spirit.  A wise woman.
> 
> Oosie you have a deep well of music that continues to impress.  What I think you should do is sell off your liquor cabinet and buy a plane ticket here, where you and I can run a radio station, trading off input over and over.  Leave kids A, B, C, D, E, F and G with Mr Oosie, he can handle it.  In return I will cook for you.
Click to expand...


Kid B aged two years of age she likes baby music, this is not acceptable now she is two years of age I need to get started on her like I did Kid A when he was her age.

I decide that today Saturday I am going to play her Captain Beefheart and his Magic Band "Trout Mask Replica" released in 1969 on Straight Records and then follow that by playing her Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Lick My Decals Off, Baby" released in 1970 on Straight Records.

On Sunday I'm thinking she should hear some Albert Ayler maybe "Spiritual Unity" released in 1964 on ESP-Disk Records, you know during the recording of this album at one point the Recording Engineer actually fled the Control Room then returned later to change the recording tape and then fled the Control Room again lol, so of course Kid B should be subjected to this album, this is her crash course like Kid A had, he's been there already and now its her turn


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back betty, bready blam de lam! bloody had a baby
> blam de lam! hire the handicapped blam de lam! put him on
> the wheel blam de lam! burn him in the coffee blam de lam!
> cut him with a fish knife blam de lam! send him off to col-
> lege & pet him with drumstick blam de lam! boil him in the
> cookbook blam de lam! fix him up an elephant blam de lam!
> sell him to the doctors blam de lam . . . back betty, big
> bready blam de lam! betty had a milkman, blam de lam!
> sent him to the chain gang blam de lam! fixed him up a
> navel, blam de lam (hold that tit while i git it. Hold it right
> there while i hit it . . . blam!) fed him lotza girdles, raised
> him in pnuemonia . . . black bloody, itty bitty, blam de lam!
> said he had a lambchop, blam de lam! had him in a stocking,
> stuck artichokes in his ears, planted him in green beans &
> stuck him on a compass blam de lam! last time i seed him,
> blam de lam! he was standing in a window, blam de lam!
> hundred floors up, blam de lam! with his prayers & his pig-
> foot, blam de lam! black betty, black betty blam de lam!
> betty had a loser blam de lam, i spied him on the ocean with a
> long string of muslims - blam de lam! all going quack quack
> . . . blam de lam! all going quack quack, blam!
> 
> ---- Bob Dylan, _Having a Weird Drink with the Long Tall Stranger_ from "Taratula" (1966)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should add though, Dylan was riffing on an old African American trad song, probably from Leadbelly's recording:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Dylan didn't make the song famous. Ram Jam did and they used the same words/lyrics as Leadbelly, not the ones you quoted. I've not heard Dylan do this song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know that Dylan ever did the song.  I should have pointed out, "Tarantula" is not a song or album, it's a book of free verse poetry.  When I say he was 'riffing on' it I mean using the phrases and the model as a point of departure from which he went in all his Dylanesque directions.  I'm presuming (guessing) that Dylan picked it up from Leadbelly but I don't know for a fact.  But it was an old traditional African American song before Leadbelly did it.
> 
> I like to know the origins/evolutions of things. On the other hand I'd heard the Ram Jam version before but never had any idea who they were.
Click to expand...


YOU didn't know sumpin??? Color me shocked


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ornette Coleman "Chronology" from the album "The Shape of Jazz To Come" released in 1959 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Some excellent Cornet from Don Cherry on this.
> 
> 
> What have you been listening to Pogo ? For the past week I exclusively been listening to Ornette Coleman, Charles Mingus, Cecil Taylor, Albert Ayler and more Sandy Denny Demos.
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Pond and The Stream" from "I've Always Kept A Unicorn - The Acoustic Sandy Denny" released in 2016 on 180gram 2 X LP on Island Records. This demo was recorded in February 1970 at the Sound Techniques Studios, London, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely listening to Oosie's Sandy Denny posts
> 
> Was immersed in this recently around the anniversary of JFK assassination, doing a remix.  Very powerful song.
> ​Jim Glover and Jean Ray were longtime friends of Phil Ochs the writer, and their duet was the first recorded release of this epic song, in 1966. At that time stereo was a fairly new gimmick and some of the panning experiments don't wear well with time.  This one has the two voices channeled extreme left and right, so I imaged them closer together and balanced them a bit better.
> 
> Other than that, going through a lot of CDs but haven't come across much that is earthshaking of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo that video will not play for me.
> 
> In other news my Priest is here, yesterday also was my Confession Day if I cannot do Fridays I go Tuesdays.
> 
> My Priest and I are now going to play our usual game of Machiavelli * and he has Vodka and I have Chocolate Milk as I am a good girl
> 
> Or _am_ I?
> 
> View attachment 163923
> 
> * Machiavelli:
> 
> Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the video restricted in Europa?
> 
> See if this one works, same song:
> 
> ​
> 
> Jim Glover actually taught Phil Ochs how to play guitar.  Ochs had been more of a journalist/writer before that.
> 
> I forgot to strip out the videos from the quoted posts.  Makes the page take forever to load.  At least I did it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first it just say This Video Is Not Available.
> 
> The second video is okay, that was VERY fantastic. I like Jim & Jean, you know ogo I think we channel each other sometimes because a few weeks ago I was relistening to their first album "Jim & Jean" released in 1965 on Philips Records, not sure what label it was on in America it could have also been Philips or the subsidiary Fontana Records or the other subsidiary Mercury Records, but not only do they perform two great versions of two Leadbelly songs "Relax Your Mind" and "Alabama Sound" they also do Buffy Sainte-Marie's "Welcome, Welcome Emigrante"
> 
> Re. Phil Ochs he's too political for me, of course he was talented but too political, same with Richard Fariña and also Ewan McColl. They were in a group together I am sure Jim Glover and Phil Ochs were in I cannot remember the name and I'm sure they didn't release any records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first Jim & Jean LP was also on Philips here, the second (the one I linked) on Verve Folkways and their third on Verve Forecast.  That first Jim & Jean LP fetches a few bucks on the collector market I think.  I don't have it.
> 
> Ochs yes was very social/political, that was his passion and led him to "topical" songs, kind of like writing articles with music is how he looked at it.  Yet "Crucifixion" is very spiritual, looking at the propensity of culture to build up some hero and then kill him.  He doesn't mention JFK in the song but it's obviously the model, yet it's expressed as a general cultural observation.  Ochs called it the greatest song he ever wrote, and I think he was right.  But the Jim & Jean version is unsurpassed.
> 
> The small group (duo I think) with Jim Glover and Phil Ochs was the Sundowners.  They did a few gigs but no recordings.
> 
> As for Buffy Sainte-Marie, she's one of my favorite people.  Had the pleasure of interviewing her and found her a wonderfully openhearted, personable and impish spirit.  A wise woman.
> 
> Oosie you have a deep well of music that continues to impress.  What I think you should do is sell off your liquor cabinet and buy a plane ticket here, where you and I can run a radio station, trading off input over and over.  Leave kids A, B, C, D, E, F and G with Mr Oosie, he can handle it.  In return I will cook for you.
Click to expand...


A beautiful and pure but very troubled soul, I hope wherever Nick Drake is his tormented soul is at peace.

No idea when these Demos were actually recorded, I think somewhere between the beginning of 1968 to the Summer 1970 as the official studio recording of "Day Is Done" is on "Five Leaves Left" and recording of that album began in July 1968 and the official studio recording of "Hazey Jane I" is on "Bryter Layter" and recording of that album began in the Autumn of 1970. 

Nick Drake "Day Is Done" this is the Demo of the song from the album "Second Grace - Home Recordings of Alternate Versions and Unreleased Songs" released on 180gram vinyl LP in 2001 on Not on Label (Nick Drake) this is a pseudo-label a holding area for all unofficial releases of music by Nick Drake where no other record label is discernible.


Nick Drake "Hazey Jane" this is the Demo of the song from the same above album.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely listening to Oosie's Sandy Denny posts
> 
> Was immersed in this recently around the anniversary of JFK assassination, doing a remix.  Very powerful song.
> ​Jim Glover and Jean Ray were longtime friends of Phil Ochs the writer, and their duet was the first recorded release of this epic song, in 1966. At that time stereo was a fairly new gimmick and some of the panning experiments don't wear well with time.  This one has the two voices channeled extreme left and right, so I imaged them closer together and balanced them a bit better.
> 
> Other than that, going through a lot of CDs but haven't come across much that is earthshaking of late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo that video will not play for me.
> 
> In other news my Priest is here, yesterday also was my Confession Day if I cannot do Fridays I go Tuesdays.
> 
> My Priest and I are now going to play our usual game of Machiavelli * and he has Vodka and I have Chocolate Milk as I am a good girl
> 
> Or _am_ I?
> 
> View attachment 163923
> 
> * Machiavelli:
> 
> Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the video restricted in Europa?
> 
> See if this one works, same song:
> 
> ​
> 
> Jim Glover actually taught Phil Ochs how to play guitar.  Ochs had been more of a journalist/writer before that.
> 
> I forgot to strip out the videos from the quoted posts.  Makes the page take forever to load.  At least I did it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first it just say This Video Is Not Available.
> 
> The second video is okay, that was VERY fantastic. I like Jim & Jean, you know ogo I think we channel each other sometimes because a few weeks ago I was relistening to their first album "Jim & Jean" released in 1965 on Philips Records, not sure what label it was on in America it could have also been Philips or the subsidiary Fontana Records or the other subsidiary Mercury Records, but not only do they perform two great versions of two Leadbelly songs "Relax Your Mind" and "Alabama Sound" they also do Buffy Sainte-Marie's "Welcome, Welcome Emigrante"
> 
> Re. Phil Ochs he's too political for me, of course he was talented but too political, same with Richard Fariña and also Ewan McColl. They were in a group together I am sure Jim Glover and Phil Ochs were in I cannot remember the name and I'm sure they didn't release any records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first Jim & Jean LP was also on Philips here, the second (the one I linked) on Verve Folkways and their third on Verve Forecast.  That first Jim & Jean LP fetches a few bucks on the collector market I think.  I don't have it.
> 
> Ochs yes was very social/political, that was his passion and led him to "topical" songs, kind of like writing articles with music is how he looked at it.  Yet "Crucifixion" is very spiritual, looking at the propensity of culture to build up some hero and then kill him.  He doesn't mention JFK in the song but it's obviously the model, yet it's expressed as a general cultural observation.  Ochs called it the greatest song he ever wrote, and I think he was right.  But the Jim & Jean version is unsurpassed.
> 
> The small group (duo I think) with Jim Glover and Phil Ochs was the Sundowners.  They did a few gigs but no recordings.
> 
> As for Buffy Sainte-Marie, she's one of my favorite people.  Had the pleasure of interviewing her and found her a wonderfully openhearted, personable and impish spirit.  A wise woman.
> 
> Oosie you have a deep well of music that continues to impress.  What I think you should do is sell off your liquor cabinet and buy a plane ticket here, where you and I can run a radio station, trading off input over and over.  Leave kids A, B, C, D, E, F and G with Mr Oosie, he can handle it.  In return I will cook for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A beautiful and pure but very troubled soul, I hope wherever Nick Drake is his tormented soul is at peace.
> 
> No idea when these Demos were actually recorded, I think somewhere between the beginning of 1968 to the Summer 1970 as the official studio recording of "Day Is Done" is on "Five Leaves Left" and recording of that album began in July 1968 and the official studio recording of "Hazey Jane I" is on "Bryter Layter" and recording of that album began in the Autumn of 1970.
> 
> Nick Drake "Day Is Done" this is the Demo of the song from the album "Second Grace - Home Recordings of Alternate Versions and Unreleased Songs" released on 180gram vinyl LP in 2001 on Not on Label (Nick Drake) this is a pseudo-label a holding area for all unofficial releases of music by Nick Drake where no other record label is discernible.
> 
> 
> Nick Drake "Hazey Jane" this is the Demo of the song from the same above album.
Click to expand...


Wanda Jackson is a woman who sounded like she drank rocket fuel for breakfast.

Wanda Jackson "Fujiyama Mama" released in 1957 on 7" on Capitol Records the B Side is "No Wedding Bells For Joe"


Wanda Jackson "Mean, Mean Man" released in 1958 on 7" on Capitol Records the B Side is "Happy, Happy Birthday"


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely listening to Oosie's Sandy Denny posts
> 
> Was immersed in this recently around the anniversary of JFK assassination, doing a remix.  Very powerful song.
> ​Jim Glover and Jean Ray were longtime friends of Phil Ochs the writer, and their duet was the first recorded release of this epic song, in 1966. At that time stereo was a fairly new gimmick and some of the panning experiments don't wear well with time.  This one has the two voices channeled extreme left and right, so I imaged them closer together and balanced them a bit better.
> 
> Other than that, going through a lot of CDs but haven't come across much that is earthshaking of late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo that video will not play for me.
> 
> In other news my Priest is here, yesterday also was my Confession Day if I cannot do Fridays I go Tuesdays.
> 
> My Priest and I are now going to play our usual game of Machiavelli * and he has Vodka and I have Chocolate Milk as I am a good girl
> 
> Or _am_ I?
> 
> View attachment 163923
> 
> * Machiavelli:
> 
> Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the video restricted in Europa?
> 
> See if this one works, same song:
> 
> 
> Jim Glover actually taught Phil Ochs how to play guitar.  Ochs had been more of a journalist/writer before that.
> 
> I forgot to strip out the videos from the quoted posts.  Makes the page take forever to load.  At least I did it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first it just say This Video Is Not Available.
> 
> The second video is okay, that was VERY fantastic. I like Jim & Jean, you know ogo I think we channel each other sometimes because a few weeks ago I was relistening to their first album "Jim & Jean" released in 1965 on Philips Records, not sure what label it was on in America it could have also been Philips or the subsidiary Fontana Records or the other subsidiary Mercury Records, but not only do they perform two great versions of two Leadbelly songs "Relax Your Mind" and "Alabama Sound" they also do Buffy Sainte-Marie's "Welcome, Welcome Emigrante"
> 
> Re. Phil Ochs he's too political for me, of course he was talented but too political, same with Richard Fariña and also Ewan McColl. They were in a group together I am sure Jim Glover and Phil Ochs were in I cannot remember the name and I'm sure they didn't release any records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first Jim & Jean LP was also on Philips here, the second (the one I linked) on Verve Folkways and their third on Verve Forecast.  That first Jim & Jean LP fetches a few bucks on the collector market I think.  I don't have it.
> 
> Ochs yes was very social/political, that was his passion and led him to "topical" songs, kind of like writing articles with music is how he looked at it.  Yet "Crucifixion" is very spiritual, looking at the propensity of culture to build up some hero and then kill him.  He doesn't mention JFK in the song but it's obviously the model, yet it's expressed as a general cultural observation.  Ochs called it the greatest song he ever wrote, and I think he was right.  But the Jim & Jean version is unsurpassed.
> 
> The small group (duo I think) with Jim Glover and Phil Ochs was the Sundowners.  They did a few gigs but no recordings.
> 
> As for Buffy Sainte-Marie, she's one of my favorite people.  Had the pleasure of interviewing her and found her a wonderfully openhearted, personable and impish spirit.  A wise woman.
> 
> Oosie you have a deep well of music that continues to impress.  What I think you should do is sell off your liquor cabinet and buy a plane ticket here, where you and I can run a radio station, trading off input over and over.  Leave kids A, B, C, D, E, F and G with Mr Oosie, he can handle it.  In return I will cook for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid B aged two years of age she likes baby music, this is not acceptable now she is two years of age I need to get started on her like I did Kid A when he was her age.
> 
> I decide that today Saturday I am going to play her Captain Beefheart and his Magic Band "Trout Mask Replica" released in 1969 on Straight Records and then follow that by playing her Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Lick My Decals Off, Baby" released in 1970 on Straight Records.
> 
> On Sunday I'm thinking she should hear some Albert Ayler maybe "Spiritual Unity" released in 1964 on ESP-Disk Records, you know during the recording of this album at one point the Recording Engineer actually fled the Control Room then returned later to change the recording tape and then fled the Control Room again lol, so of course Kid B should be subjected to this album, this is her crash course like Kid A had, he's been there already and now its her turn
Click to expand...



I like this approach to childrearing.  In a  kind of way.  Broaden their horizons.

My parents always had classical music on, then we'd turn on the radio for rock 'n' roll.  Later I'd fire up my shortwave and hear exotic music from eastern Europa and South America.  So it was always obvious that whatever one was in front of at the time, there was always something else out there.

I think I'm especially lucky to have seen Ella in concert before she left us.  What a genius.

A squid eating dough in a polyethylene bag.... is fast and bulbous.  Got me?


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> A beautiful and pure but very troubled soul, I hope wherever Nick Drake is his tormented soul is at peace.
> 
> No idea when these Demos were actually recorded, I think somewhere between the beginning of 1968 to the Summer 1970 as the official studio recording of "Day Is Done" is on "Five Leaves Left" and recording of that album began in July 1968 and the official studio recording of "Hazey Jane I" is on "Bryter Layter" and recording of that album began in the Autumn of 1970.
> 
> Nick Drake "Day Is Done" this is the Demo of the song from the album "Second Grace - Home Recordings of Alternate Versions and Unreleased Songs" released on 180gram vinyl LP in 2001 on Not on Label (Nick Drake) this is a pseudo-label a holding area for all unofficial releases of music by Nick Drake where no other record label is discernible.
> 
> 
> Nick Drake "Hazey Jane" this is the Demo of the song from the same above album.



Love me some Nick Drake music.  Very original chords he came up with.

I'll be putting "Pink Moon" on the air tomorrow for the Supermoon.  

Danke für los demos amiga.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely listening to Oosie's Sandy Denny posts
> 
> Was immersed in this recently around the anniversary of JFK assassination, doing a remix.  Very powerful song.
> ​Jim Glover and Jean Ray were longtime friends of Phil Ochs the writer, and their duet was the first recorded release of this epic song, in 1966. At that time stereo was a fairly new gimmick and some of the panning experiments don't wear well with time.  This one has the two voices channeled extreme left and right, so I imaged them closer together and balanced them a bit better.
> 
> Other than that, going through a lot of CDs but haven't come across much that is earthshaking of late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo that video will not play for me.
> 
> In other news my Priest is here, yesterday also was my Confession Day if I cannot do Fridays I go Tuesdays.
> 
> My Priest and I are now going to play our usual game of Machiavelli * and he has Vodka and I have Chocolate Milk as I am a good girl
> 
> Or _am_ I?
> 
> View attachment 163923
> 
> * Machiavelli:
> 
> Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the video restricted in Europa?
> 
> See if this one works, same song:
> 
> ​
> 
> Jim Glover actually taught Phil Ochs how to play guitar.  Ochs had been more of a journalist/writer before that.
> 
> I forgot to strip out the videos from the quoted posts.  Makes the page take forever to load.  At least I did it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first it just say This Video Is Not Available.
> 
> The second video is okay, that was VERY fantastic. I like Jim & Jean, you know ogo I think we channel each other sometimes because a few weeks ago I was relistening to their first album "Jim & Jean" released in 1965 on Philips Records, not sure what label it was on in America it could have also been Philips or the subsidiary Fontana Records or the other subsidiary Mercury Records, but not only do they perform two great versions of two Leadbelly songs "Relax Your Mind" and "Alabama Sound" they also do Buffy Sainte-Marie's "Welcome, Welcome Emigrante"
> 
> Re. Phil Ochs he's too political for me, of course he was talented but too political, same with Richard Fariña and also Ewan McColl. They were in a group together I am sure Jim Glover and Phil Ochs were in I cannot remember the name and I'm sure they didn't release any records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first Jim & Jean LP was also on Philips here, the second (the one I linked) on Verve Folkways and their third on Verve Forecast.  That first Jim & Jean LP fetches a few bucks on the collector market I think.  I don't have it.
> 
> Ochs yes was very social/political, that was his passion and led him to "topical" songs, kind of like writing articles with music is how he looked at it.  Yet "Crucifixion" is very spiritual, looking at the propensity of culture to build up some hero and then kill him.  He doesn't mention JFK in the song but it's obviously the model, yet it's expressed as a general cultural observation.  Ochs called it the greatest song he ever wrote, and I think he was right.  But the Jim & Jean version is unsurpassed.
> 
> The small group (duo I think) with Jim Glover and Phil Ochs was the Sundowners.  They did a few gigs but no recordings.
> 
> As for Buffy Sainte-Marie, she's one of my favorite people.  Had the pleasure of interviewing her and found her a wonderfully openhearted, personable and impish spirit.  A wise woman.
> 
> Oosie you have a deep well of music that continues to impress.  What I think you should do is sell off your liquor cabinet and buy a plane ticket here, where you and I can run a radio station, trading off input over and over.  Leave kids A, B, C, D, E, F and G with Mr Oosie, he can handle it.  In return I will cook for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A beautiful and pure but very troubled soul, I hope wherever Nick Drake is his tormented soul is at peace.
> 
> No idea when these Demos were actually recorded, I think somewhere between the beginning of 1968 to the Summer 1970 as the official studio recording of "Day Is Done" is on "Five Leaves Left" and recording of that album began in July 1968 and the official studio recording of "Hazey Jane I" is on "Bryter Layter" and recording of that album began in the Autumn of 1970.
> 
> Nick Drake "Day Is Done" this is the Demo of the song from the album "Second Grace - Home Recordings of Alternate Versions and Unreleased Songs" released on 180gram vinyl LP in 2001 on Not on Label (Nick Drake) this is a pseudo-label a holding area for all unofficial releases of music by Nick Drake where no other record label is discernible.
> 
> 
> Nick Drake "Hazey Jane" this is the Demo of the song from the same above album.
Click to expand...


The Shangri-Las "The Train From Kansas City" released in 1965 on 7" on Red Bird Records this is the B Side the A Side is "Right Now and Not Later"


The Shangri-Las "The Dum Dum Ditty" from their second and final album "Shangri-Las-65!" released in 1965 on Red Bird Records.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Wanda Jackson is a woman who sounded like she drank rocket fuel for breakfast.
> 
> Wanda Jackson "Fujiyama Mama" released in 1957 on 7" on Capitol Records the B Side is "No Wedding Bells For Joe"
> 
> 
> Wanda Jackson "Mean, Mean Man" released in 1958 on 7" on Capitol Records the B Side is "Happy, Happy Birthday"



Love the Wanda Jackson attitude.  It's like they told her "now Wanda you're a girl so you sit over there and be demure" and she said "shut up and get off my stage"..

​


----------



## Pogo

Been spinning Joni Mitchell's "Both Sides Now" (Warner 2000) where she took on mostly other people's music with a jazz orchestra.  As a fan of Joni for many decades I'm trying every way I can think to find something positive about this.  

I'm afraid it can't be done.  This is bloody awful.  Way overproduced, way overorchestrated and a match between voice and arrangements that never had a chance to work.  And doesn't.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Been spinning Joni Mitchell's "Both Sides Now" (Warner 2000) where she took on mostly other people's music with a jazz orchestra.  As a fan of Joni for many decades I'm trying every way I can think to find something positive about this.
> 
> I'm afraid it can't be done.  This is bloody awful.  Way overproduced, way overorchestrated and a match between voice and arrangements that never had a chance to work.  And doesn't.



WTF who's bad idea was this?! I cannot imagine someone less suited to sing with a jazz orchestra than Joni Mitchell, her voice is so not for that type of thing.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo that video will not play for me.
> 
> In other news my Priest is here, yesterday also was my Confession Day if I cannot do Fridays I go Tuesdays.
> 
> My Priest and I are now going to play our usual game of Machiavelli * and he has Vodka and I have Chocolate Milk as I am a good girl
> 
> Or _am_ I?
> 
> View attachment 163923
> 
> * Machiavelli:
> 
> Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the video restricted in Europa?
> 
> See if this one works, same song:
> 
> 
> Jim Glover actually taught Phil Ochs how to play guitar.  Ochs had been more of a journalist/writer before that.
> 
> I forgot to strip out the videos from the quoted posts.  Makes the page take forever to load.  At least I did it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first it just say This Video Is Not Available.
> 
> The second video is okay, that was VERY fantastic. I like Jim & Jean, you know ogo I think we channel each other sometimes because a few weeks ago I was relistening to their first album "Jim & Jean" released in 1965 on Philips Records, not sure what label it was on in America it could have also been Philips or the subsidiary Fontana Records or the other subsidiary Mercury Records, but not only do they perform two great versions of two Leadbelly songs "Relax Your Mind" and "Alabama Sound" they also do Buffy Sainte-Marie's "Welcome, Welcome Emigrante"
> 
> Re. Phil Ochs he's too political for me, of course he was talented but too political, same with Richard Fariña and also Ewan McColl. They were in a group together I am sure Jim Glover and Phil Ochs were in I cannot remember the name and I'm sure they didn't release any records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first Jim & Jean LP was also on Philips here, the second (the one I linked) on Verve Folkways and their third on Verve Forecast.  That first Jim & Jean LP fetches a few bucks on the collector market I think.  I don't have it.
> 
> Ochs yes was very social/political, that was his passion and led him to "topical" songs, kind of like writing articles with music is how he looked at it.  Yet "Crucifixion" is very spiritual, looking at the propensity of culture to build up some hero and then kill him.  He doesn't mention JFK in the song but it's obviously the model, yet it's expressed as a general cultural observation.  Ochs called it the greatest song he ever wrote, and I think he was right.  But the Jim & Jean version is unsurpassed.
> 
> The small group (duo I think) with Jim Glover and Phil Ochs was the Sundowners.  They did a few gigs but no recordings.
> 
> As for Buffy Sainte-Marie, she's one of my favorite people.  Had the pleasure of interviewing her and found her a wonderfully openhearted, personable and impish spirit.  A wise woman.
> 
> Oosie you have a deep well of music that continues to impress.  What I think you should do is sell off your liquor cabinet and buy a plane ticket here, where you and I can run a radio station, trading off input over and over.  Leave kids A, B, C, D, E, F and G with Mr Oosie, he can handle it.  In return I will cook for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid B aged two years of age she likes baby music, this is not acceptable now she is two years of age I need to get started on her like I did Kid A when he was her age.
> 
> I decide that today Saturday I am going to play her Captain Beefheart and his Magic Band "Trout Mask Replica" released in 1969 on Straight Records and then follow that by playing her Captain Beefheart and The Magic Band "Lick My Decals Off, Baby" released in 1970 on Straight Records.
> 
> On Sunday I'm thinking she should hear some Albert Ayler maybe "Spiritual Unity" released in 1964 on ESP-Disk Records, you know during the recording of this album at one point the Recording Engineer actually fled the Control Room then returned later to change the recording tape and then fled the Control Room again lol, so of course Kid B should be subjected to this album, this is her crash course like Kid A had, he's been there already and now its her turn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like this approach to childrearing.  In a  kind of way.  Broaden their horizons.
> 
> My parents always had classical music on, then we'd turn on the radio for rock 'n' roll.  Later I'd fire up my shortwave and hear exotic music from eastern Europa and South America.  So it was always obvious that whatever one was in front of at the time, there was always something else out there.
> 
> I think I'm especially lucky to have seen Ella in concert before she left us.  What a genius.
> 
> A squid eating dough in a polyethylene bag.... is fast and bulbous.  Got me?
Click to expand...


Agreed......my parents were similar in that they'd usually listen to the old country music like Loretta Lynn, Patsy Cline, Hank Williams Sr, Charley Pride, etc BUT my mother also had a fondness for opera and my dad loved Spanish Flamenco guitar and at the time of course I wanted to hear rock & roll. 

I've never really studied music, but I have come to enjoy & appreciate many different genres.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


>



I am having problems getting this thread to load, Pogo mentioned having this trouble the other night 

Coyote last year in this thread and another we were discussing "Wild Mountain Thyme"








Link to the above post:

What are you listening to?

As I said in my post last year Sandy Denny's version of "Wild Mountain Thyme" is my favourite and it's worth reposting it again:


But my second favourite version of "Wild Mountain Thyme" is by Marianne Faithfull which I have not mentioned until now.

Marianne Faithfull "Wild Mountain Thyme" from the album "North Country Maid" released in 1966 on Decca Records.


----------



## Pogo

I generally don't come to a thread like this often for that reason --- it has to load every video link and the longer a single page goes, the more videos it is forced to load.  AND every time a quote nest contains videos --- all those previous videos have to load again as well.

Pogo's Recommendations for a music thread posting videos:

1 post no more than one video per post;

2 if you quote a prior post that had videos, _remove the quoted video _so it isn't forced to load again;

3 Post the title and artist in text so it can be searched that way (Lucy and I, for two, already do this)​These will help take the strain off and the page won't take forever to load.


----------



## MaryL

Elvis Costello. What is so Funny about peace, love and understanding?


----------



## Mindful

Maz flips the Script.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> I generally don't come to a thread like this often for that reason --- it has to load every video link and the longer a single page goes, the more videos it is forced to load.  AND every time a quote nest contains videos --- all those previous videos have to load again as well.
> 
> Pogo's Recommendations for a music thread posting videos:
> 
> 1 post no more than one video per post;
> 
> 2 if you quote a prior post that had videos, _remove the quoted video _so it isn't forced to load again;
> 
> 3 Post the title and artist in text so it can be searched that way (Lucy and I, for two, already do this)​These will help take the strain off and the page won't take forever to load.



Charlie Feathers "Jungle Fever" released on 7" in 1958 on Kay Records the B Side is "Why Don't You"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> I generally don't come to a thread like this often for that reason --- it has to load every video link and the longer a single page goes, the more videos it is forced to load.  AND every time a quote nest contains videos --- all those previous videos have to load again as well.
> 
> Pogo's Recommendations for a music thread posting videos:
> 
> 1 post no more than one video per post;
> 
> 2 if you quote a prior post that had videos, _remove the quoted video _so it isn't forced to load again;
> 
> 3 Post the title and artist in text so it can be searched that way (Lucy and I, for two, already do this)​These will help take the strain off and the page won't take forever to load.



Pogo this is a Cream Alert I know they are your favourite band and Cream did a song on their first album "Fresh Cream" the song "Rollin and Tumblin" and they originally credited it as Traditional, then later they credited it to McKinley Morganfield (aka Muddy Waters) but that song was written by Hambone Willie Newbern, errors like this I don't like.

He recorded it at his only recording session ever on March 14 1929 at the OKeh Records studio in Atlanta, Georgia and he only ever recorded six songs in his whole life at that one session after that he disappeared, some people have said he was beaten to death in a prison fight in 1947 and some others say he died at home in 1965. There is also no photograph in existence of Hambone Willie Newbern, the photograph that some idiots put on websites or whatever is actually a photograph of Son House, this photograph of Son House:






Hambone Willie Newbern "Roll and Tumble Blues" recorded on March 14 1929 and pressed on 10" 78RPM for OKeh Records but never released and there was no B Side.


I know ^^^^ was never released because in the below Discography it is listed as Unissued. Weird stuff, Hambone Willie Newbern a total man of mystery.


----------



## Marion Morrison

JustAnotherNut said:


>



I stay away from Lido. If you like saggy gay men, that's what's up with Lido.

And the occasional hot blonde with a red G-String.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I like this on a Sunday morning, have heard it for years:


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> I like this on a Sunday morning, have heard it for years:



I'd forgotten they were British. Oh yes, Ozzy!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stay away from Lido. If you like saggy gay men, that's what's up with Lido.
> 
> And the occasional hot blonde with a red G-String.
Click to expand...


*"And the occasional hot blonde with a red G-String."*

I'm a natural blonde and people tell me that I'm hot....I have no G-Strings though, my Lingerie though are Basques I have various colours mainly black but I do have two red.

Um....not that I know _anything_ about G-Strings, I am an innocent girl with a virgin mind....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....or _am_ I?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> I like this on a Sunday morning, have heard it for years:



The first three Sabbath albums are great, anything after album three "Master of Reality" not so great.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stay away from Lido. If you like saggy gay men, that's what's up with Lido.
> 
> And the occasional hot blonde with a red G-String.
Click to expand...


Then why did you thank me for it??? 


I don't care about the why's & wherefore's of any song or group........I just like a catchy tune &/or good music. 

Lido just happens to be a catchy tune, IMO


And from your comments about 'gay men' in music.......that would have to include Freddy Mercury/Queen, Liberace, Elton John, etc, etc, etc..........and that's just wrong cause they are/were great, talented musicians of their crafts


----------



## Marion Morrison

JustAnotherNut said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stay away from Lido. If you like saggy gay men, that's what's up with Lido.
> 
> And the occasional hot blonde with a red G-String.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you thank me for it???
> 
> 
> I don't care about the why's & wherefore's of any song or group........I just like a catchy tune &/or good music.
> 
> Lido just happens to be a catchy tune, IMO
> 
> 
> And from your comments about 'gay men' in music.......that would have to include Freddy Mercury/Queen, Liberace, Elton John, etc, etc, etc..........and that's just wrong cause they are/were great, talented musicians of their crafts
Click to expand...



Because I know all about Lido Beach. 

Yes, Freddy Mercury and Liberace were musical geniuses. I am one to recognize and appreciate that.

I'm not one to go around Lido Beach, though. 

Too much faggotry.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


>



That is really good stuff, and I remember it from the 70s! There was that song, and "Celebration" when I saw this guy running through the laundromat with 3 cops chasing him going "clop clop clop"

I don't see how they catch could him as fast as he was running and as slow as they were. Hopefully he didn't do anything too bad. He looked terrified.


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Mindful

Love the cool dance moves in this:

I Can Dream About You [Official Music Video] The Sorels (Dan Hartman)


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ridgerunner said:


>



Lawdy! I'm out in the country, but that there will put you right downtown!

 Who's the woman?

Hoo boy! Dat some fancy music dere!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's to Brad Delp and Tom Scholz! Crank it!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Marion Morrison said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawdy! I'm out in the country, but that there will put you right downtown!
> 
> Who's the woman?
> 
> Hoo boy! Dat some fancy music dere!
Click to expand...


Well Duke that be Miss Bonnie Raitt... I have been deeply in love with her for 40+ years... Have never heard a tune from her that was not worth giving your full attention to and just listening... 

Oh and yes Dr. John can sell it!!!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ridgerunner said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawdy! I'm out in the country, but that there will put you right downtown!
> 
> Who's the woman?
> 
> Hoo boy! Dat some fancy music dere!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Duke that be Miss Bonnie Raitt... I have been deeply in love with her for 40+ years... Have never heard a tune from her that was not worth giving your full attention to and just listening...
> 
> Oh and yes Dr. John can sell it!!!
Click to expand...


Oh, she's so good!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Been spinning Joni Mitchell's "Both Sides Now" (Warner 2000) where she took on mostly other people's music with a jazz orchestra.  As a fan of Joni for many decades I'm trying every way I can think to find something positive about this.
> 
> I'm afraid it can't be done.  This is bloody awful.  Way overproduced, way overorchestrated and a match between voice and arrangements that never had a chance to work.  And doesn't.



Link Wray and His Ray Men "Fatback" from the album "Jack The Ripper" released in 1963 on Swan Records.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't come to a thread like this often for that reason --- it has to load every video link and the longer a single page goes, the more videos it is forced to load.  AND every time a quote nest contains videos --- all those previous videos have to load again as well.
> 
> Pogo's Recommendations for a music thread posting videos:
> 
> 1 post no more than one video per post;
> 
> 2 if you quote a prior post that had videos, _remove the quoted video _so it isn't forced to load again;
> 
> 3 Post the title and artist in text so it can be searched that way (Lucy and I, for two, already do this)​These will help take the strain off and the page won't take forever to load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo this is a Cream Alert I know they are your favourite band and Cream did a song on their first album "Fresh Cream" the song "Rollin and Tumblin" and they originally credited it as Traditional, then later they credited it to McKinley Morganfield (aka Muddy Waters) but that song was written by Hambone Willie Newbern, errors like this I don't like.
> 
> He recorded it at his only recording session ever on March 14 1929 at the OKeh Records studio in Atlanta, Georgia and he only ever recorded six songs in his whole life at that one session after that he disappeared, some people have said he was beaten to death in a prison fight in 1947 and some others say he died at home in 1965. There is also no photograph in existence of Hambone Willie Newbern, the photograph that some idiots put on websites or whatever is actually a photograph of Son House, this photograph of Son House:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hambone Willie Newbern "Roll and Tumble Blues" recorded on March 14 1929 and pressed on 10" 78RPM for OKeh Records but never released and there was no B Side.
> 
> 
> I know ^^^^ was never released because in the below Discography it is listed as Unissued. Weird stuff, Hambone Willie Newbern a total man of mystery.
> 
> View attachment 164129
Click to expand...


Excellent musicology sleuthing there Oosie.  Whatever we're paying you, triple it.  

I wasn't able to find much more though I did find _Roll and Tumble_ had been released on disc on two compilation LPs, "Scannin' the Blues" (Columbia 63288 UK and Germany plus alt catalogue number in Japan but never released in US) in 1968 and then in US the following year on "Mississippi Blues no 3; Transition 1926-1937" (Origin Jazz Library OJL-17) in 1969.  Both of these of course would be after Fresh Cream was recorded.

And on the other point I can affirm your status as a virgin innocent girl with no G-string.  Anybody says different, you send 'em to me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tammi Terrell - David Ruffin was a POS and many people including Terrell's family blamed him for starting the brain tumour that caused her death in 1970, Ruffin in 1967 having hit her across the head with a motorcycle helmet and The Temptations former road manager also said he witnessed Ruffin hit Terrell in the head with a hammer.

Tammi Terrell was fantastic, I hope David Ruffin is burning in Hell.






Tammi Terrell "I Gotta Find A Way To Get You Back" recorded in 1966 for Motown Records but not released until 2010, this is an Unreleased Acetate (First Take) the backing vocalists are The Temptations, this first appeared on "Tammi Terrell - Come On And See Me: The Complete Solo Collection" released in 2010 on Double CD and packaged in a three panel gatefold sleeve with a 36 page booklet on Hip-O Select Records.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tammi Terrell - David Ruffin was a POS and many people including Terrell's family blamed him for starting the brain tumour that caused her death in 1970, Ruffin in 1967 having hit her across the head with a motorcycle helmet and The Temptations former road manager also said he witnessed Ruffin hit Terrell in the head with a hammer.
> 
> Tammi Terrell was fantastic, I hope David Ruffin is burning in Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammi Terrell "I Gotta Find A Way To Get You Back" recorded in 1966 for Motown Records but not released until 2010, this is an Unreleased Acetate (First Take) the backing vocalists are The Temptations, this first appeared on "Tammi Terrell - Come On And See Me: The Complete Solo Collection" released in 2010 on Double CD and packaged in a three panel gatefold sleeve with a 36 page booklet on Hip-O Select Records.



Oosie did I ever tell you about the Motown Museum?

Years ago I had a road job in Memphis and my co-worker wanted to go see Sun Records.  I wasn't enthused, thought it would be a tourist trap.  But it was pretty cool, I liked seeing the vintage studios and tape machines, and resolved that if I ever got sent to Detroit I'd go see the Motown Museum for the same reason.  I'm a tech geek about that stuff so that amuses me.  Several years later I got a gig in Detroit and had enough free time to go.

The MM is a three (four?) story house where Berry Gordy set up his operation with studios in what used to be a garage, and offices on the upper floors.  Then in the attic floor he ran a long microphone cable to one end of the attic where a speaker was mounted on the other side. This he would feed back into the recording for reverberation to create "the Motown sound".  So they showed us that, and we saw some vintage studios, heard some stories, saw some old tape decks, and I'm geeking out.  But they added a historical note I didn't see coming.

In the early 1960s when all this started, they noted, there was no such thing as white kids and black kids dancing together or sharing the same music.  It was culturally segregated as much as if there had been a sign over the music.  Gordy's aim was to produce music that could appeal across those lines and be dug by everybody regardless of racial culture.  And they demonstrated that in the museum culminating in a documentary film at the end.

It was intensely moving.  We had gone into that tour a disparate group of strangers. Singles, couples small groups, blacks, whites .... by the time we came out of it we were all brothers and sisters, color no longer existed and there were no strangers - because we had all been moved by the same profound experience -- Motown had just broken down those barriers _again_ right in front of us.

Ever since that visit this one lyric stands out for the depth of what it really means:

"This is an invitation
Across the nation
A chance for folks to meet"​
I never fully grokked what that meant until that visit.  It sums up what Motown was there for in five seconds.

​
Even without that deeper meaning it was a powerful driving irresistible piece of rock.  Listen closely and you can hear Marvin Gaye (co-writer) in the background slamming a steady beat on a steel plate, with a tire iron.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammi Terrell - David Ruffin was a POS and many people including Terrell's family blamed him for starting the brain tumour that caused her death in 1970, Ruffin in 1967 having hit her across the head with a motorcycle helmet and The Temptations former road manager also said he witnessed Ruffin hit Terrell in the head with a hammer.
> 
> Tammi Terrell was fantastic, I hope David Ruffin is burning in Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammi Terrell "I Gotta Find A Way To Get You Back" recorded in 1966 for Motown Records but not released until 2010, this is an Unreleased Acetate (First Take) the backing vocalists are The Temptations, this first appeared on "Tammi Terrell - Come On And See Me: The Complete Solo Collection" released in 2010 on Double CD and packaged in a three panel gatefold sleeve with a 36 page booklet on Hip-O Select Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie did I ever tell you about the Motown Museum?
> 
> Years ago I had a road job in Memphis and my co-worker wanted to go see Sun Records.  I wasn't enthused, thought it would be a tourist trap.  But it was pretty cool, I liked seeing the vintage studios and tape machines, and resolved that if I ever got sent to Detroit I'd go see the Motown Museum for the same reason.  I'm a tech geek about that stuff so that amuses me.  Several years later I got a gig in Detroit and had enough free time to go.
> 
> The MM is a three (four?) story house where Berry Gordy set up his operation with studios in what used to be a garage, and offices on the upper floors.  Then in the attic floor he ran a long microphone cable to one end of the attic where a speaker was mounted on the other side. This he would feed back into the recording for reverberation to create "the Motown sound".  So they showed us that, and we saw some vintage studios, heard some stories, saw some old tape decks, and I'm geeking out.  But they added a historical note I didn't see coming.
> 
> In the early 1960s when all this started, they noted, there was no such thing as white kids and black kids dancing together or sharing the same music.  It was culturally segregated as much as if there had been a sign over the music.  Gordy's aim was to produce music that could appeal across those lines and be dug by everybody regardless of racial culture.  And they demonstrated that in the museum culminating in a documentary film at the end.
> 
> It was intensely moving.  We had gone into that tour a disparate group of strangers. Singles, couples small groups, blacks, whites .... by the time we came out of it we were all brothers and sisters, color no longer existed and there were no strangers - because we had all been moved by the same profound experience -- Motown had just broken down those barriers _again_ right in front of us.
> 
> Ever since that visit this one lyric stands out for the depth of what it really means:
> 
> "This is an invitation
> Across the nation
> A chance for folks to meet"​
> I never fully grokked what that meant until that visit.  It sums up what Motown was there for in five seconds.
> 
> ​
> Even without that deeper meaning it was a powerful driving irresistible piece of rock.  Listen closely and you can hear Marvin Gaye (co-writer) in the background slamming a steady beat on a steel plate, with a tire iron.
Click to expand...


What a lovely story. 

*"We had gone into that tour a disparate group of strangers. Singles, couples small groups, blacks, whites .... by the time we came out of it we were all brothers and sisters, color no longer existed and there were no strangers - because we had all been moved by the same profound experience"*

^^^^ This is correct, music is one of the few things that regardless of politics, religion, gender or skin colour that is able to bring people who share a love of a type of music together. It's a shame that too many people are obsessed with the above things and instead don't concentrate on one thing we all have in common and that's a soul.

The thought of Marvin Gaye slamming a steady beat on a steel plate with that thing is also pretty profound IMHO.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammi Terrell - David Ruffin was a POS and many people including Terrell's family blamed him for starting the brain tumour that caused her death in 1970, Ruffin in 1967 having hit her across the head with a motorcycle helmet and The Temptations former road manager also said he witnessed Ruffin hit Terrell in the head with a hammer.
> 
> Tammi Terrell was fantastic, I hope David Ruffin is burning in Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammi Terrell "I Gotta Find A Way To Get You Back" recorded in 1966 for Motown Records but not released until 2010, this is an Unreleased Acetate (First Take) the backing vocalists are The Temptations, this first appeared on "Tammi Terrell - Come On And See Me: The Complete Solo Collection" released in 2010 on Double CD and packaged in a three panel gatefold sleeve with a 36 page booklet on Hip-O Select Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie did I ever tell you about the Motown Museum?
> 
> Years ago I had a road job in Memphis and my co-worker wanted to go see Sun Records.  I wasn't enthused, thought it would be a tourist trap.  But it was pretty cool, I liked seeing the vintage studios and tape machines, and resolved that if I ever got sent to Detroit I'd go see the Motown Museum for the same reason.  I'm a tech geek about that stuff so that amuses me.  Several years later I got a gig in Detroit and had enough free time to go.
> 
> The MM is a three (four?) story house where Berry Gordy set up his operation with studios in what used to be a garage, and offices on the upper floors.  Then in the attic floor he ran a long microphone cable to one end of the attic where a speaker was mounted on the other side. This he would feed back into the recording for reverberation to create "the Motown sound".  So they showed us that, and we saw some vintage studios, heard some stories, saw some old tape decks, and I'm geeking out.  But they added a historical note I didn't see coming.
> 
> In the early 1960s when all this started, they noted, there was no such thing as white kids and black kids dancing together or sharing the same music.  It was culturally segregated as much as if there had been a sign over the music.  Gordy's aim was to produce music that could appeal across those lines and be dug by everybody regardless of racial culture.  And they demonstrated that in the museum culminating in a documentary film at the end.
> 
> It was intensely moving.  We had gone into that tour a disparate group of strangers. Singles, couples small groups, blacks, whites .... by the time we came out of it we were all brothers and sisters, color no longer existed and there were no strangers - because we had all been moved by the same profound experience -- Motown had just broken down those barriers _again_ right in front of us.
> 
> Ever since that visit this one lyric stands out for the depth of what it really means:
> 
> "This is an invitation
> Across the nation
> A chance for folks to meet"​
> I never fully grokked what that meant until that visit.  It sums up what Motown was there for in five seconds.
> 
> ​
> Even without that deeper meaning it was a powerful driving irresistible piece of rock.  Listen closely and you can hear Marvin Gaye (co-writer) in the background slamming a steady beat on a steel plate, with a tire iron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a lovely story.
> 
> *"We had gone into that tour a disparate group of strangers. Singles, couples small groups, blacks, whites .... by the time we came out of it we were all brothers and sisters, color no longer existed and there were no strangers - because we had all been moved by the same profound experience"*
> 
> ^^^^ This is correct, music is one of the few things that regardless of politics, religion, gender or skin colour that is able to bring people who share a love of a type of music together. It's a shame that too many people are obsessed with the above things and instead don't concentrate on one thing we all have in common and that's a soul.
> 
> The thought of Marvin Gaye slamming a steady beat on a steel plate with that thing is also pretty profound IMHO.
Click to expand...


Yeah they made the experience come alive with human stories like that.  Including imagining what it was like in that studio we were standing in when it was full of musicians doing take after take after take, combined with cigarette smoke and the aroma of barbecue, all in a tightly packed room on a summer day when you can't run air conditioning because it would be heard in the recording.... it lends a heavy sensuality to the imagination.

I don't think I've ever been to any museum anywhere that brings its history so vividly to the heart, as Motown does.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tammi Terrell - David Ruffin was a POS and many people including Terrell's family blamed him for starting the brain tumour that caused her death in 1970, Ruffin in 1967 having hit her across the head with a motorcycle helmet and The Temptations former road manager also said he witnessed Ruffin hit Terrell in the head with a hammer.
> 
> Tammi Terrell was fantastic, I hope David Ruffin is burning in Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammi Terrell "I Gotta Find A Way To Get You Back" recorded in 1966 for Motown Records but not released until 2010, this is an Unreleased Acetate (First Take) the backing vocalists are The Temptations, this first appeared on "Tammi Terrell - Come On And See Me: The Complete Solo Collection" released in 2010 on Double CD and packaged in a three panel gatefold sleeve with a 36 page booklet on Hip-O Select Records.



I have to violate our new rule not to post two videos in one post.

Ella Washington "He Called Me Baby" released on 7" in 1968 on Sound Stage 7 Records the B Side is "You're Gonna Cry, Cry, Cry"

This is EXCEPTIONAL vocally and spiritually and everything else, it's just one of the most perfect records ever IMHO.


Patsy Cline's version of "He Called Me Baby" was released posthumously on 7" in 1964 on Decca Records the B Side is "Bill Bailey, Won't You Please Come Home" of course her version is brilliant....but NOT as brilliant as Ella Washington's.


There is something wrong with people who do not like Patsy Cline records she was an unique artist and did not record boring dirges, there also is a sophistication in Patsy Cline's records that is especially unique and totally lacking in 99.9% of any other Country music musician.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stay away from Lido. If you like saggy gay men, that's what's up with Lido.
> 
> And the occasional hot blonde with a red G-String.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you thank me for it???
> 
> 
> I don't care about the why's & wherefore's of any song or group........I just like a catchy tune &/or good music.
> 
> Lido just happens to be a catchy tune, IMO
> 
> 
> And from your comments about 'gay men' in music.......that would have to include Freddy Mercury/Queen, Liberace, Elton John, etc, etc, etc..........and that's just wrong cause they are/were great, talented musicians of their crafts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know all about Lido Beach.
> 
> Yes, Freddy Mercury and Liberace were musical geniuses. I am one to recognize and appreciate that.
> 
> I'm not one to go around Lido Beach, though.
> 
> Too much faggotry.
Click to expand...


Actually I didn't even know there was such a place


----------



## Marion Morrison

JustAnotherNut said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stay away from Lido. If you like saggy gay men, that's what's up with Lido.
> 
> And the occasional hot blonde with a red G-String.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you thank me for it???
> 
> 
> I don't care about the why's & wherefore's of any song or group........I just like a catchy tune &/or good music.
> 
> Lido just happens to be a catchy tune, IMO
> 
> 
> And from your comments about 'gay men' in music.......that would have to include Freddy Mercury/Queen, Liberace, Elton John, etc, etc, etc..........and that's just wrong cause they are/were great, talented musicians of their crafts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know all about Lido Beach.
> 
> Yes, Freddy Mercury and Liberace were musical geniuses. I am one to recognize and appreciate that.
> 
> I'm not one to go around Lido Beach, though.
> 
> Too much faggotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I didn't even know there was such a place
Click to expand...


It's an awesome beach, ruined with faggotry. On top of that, there's the old fat guy with a beanie, speedo, cigar, and metal detector.
LMGTFY


----------



## MaryL

Me? Xmas music.


----------



## MaryL

I am listening to Chrissy Hynde, my mother was still alive and the smell of a pine tree filled the air.  It must be Christmas time. Our hearts where singing.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stay away from Lido. If you like saggy gay men, that's what's up with Lido.
> 
> And the occasional hot blonde with a red G-String.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you thank me for it???
> 
> 
> I don't care about the why's & wherefore's of any song or group........I just like a catchy tune &/or good music.
> 
> Lido just happens to be a catchy tune, IMO
> 
> 
> And from your comments about 'gay men' in music.......that would have to include Freddy Mercury/Queen, Liberace, Elton John, etc, etc, etc..........and that's just wrong cause they are/were great, talented musicians of their crafts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know all about Lido Beach.
> 
> Yes, Freddy Mercury and Liberace were musical geniuses. I am one to recognize and appreciate that.
> 
> I'm not one to go around Lido Beach, though.
> 
> Too much faggotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I didn't even know there was such a place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an awesome beach, ruined with faggotry. On top of that, there's the old fat guy with a beanie, speedo, cigar, and metal detector.
> *LMGTFY*
Click to expand...


"Laughing My Gay Twink Fanny Yoff"?


----------



## tinydancer




----------



## MaryL

John Prine.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stay away from Lido. If you like saggy gay men, that's what's up with Lido.
> 
> And the occasional hot blonde with a red G-String.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you thank me for it???
> 
> 
> I don't care about the why's & wherefore's of any song or group........I just like a catchy tune &/or good music.
> 
> Lido just happens to be a catchy tune, IMO
> 
> 
> And from your comments about 'gay men' in music.......that would have to include Freddy Mercury/Queen, Liberace, Elton John, etc, etc, etc..........and that's just wrong cause they are/were great, talented musicians of their crafts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know all about Lido Beach.
> 
> Yes, Freddy Mercury and Liberace were musical geniuses. I am one to recognize and appreciate that.
> 
> I'm not one to go around Lido Beach, though.
> 
> Too much faggotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I didn't even know there was such a place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an awesome beach, ruined with faggotry. On top of that, there's the old fat guy with a beanie, speedo, cigar, and metal detector.
> *LMGTFY*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Laughing My Gay Twink Fanny Yoff"?
Click to expand...


Is that how you do it?


----------



## Mindful

MaryL said:


> John Prine.



There's a big national TV campaign ongoing in the UK to combat loneliness in old people.  Which is almost at epidemic levels.


----------



## Mindful

Icelandic group.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ratt - Way Cool Jr. (1988)


----------



## Ridgerunner

MaryL said:


> John Prine.



Special Kudos MaryL for posting anything by John Prine... He is special...


----------



## Mindful

Can't get enough of them. Talking Heads.


----------



## Mindful

Something good from The Netherlands:


----------



## Vastator




----------



## Mindful

Gregorian - I'll Find My Way Home


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> Can't get enough of them. Talking Heads.




The Fools:  Psycho Chicken

​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mogwai "Oh! How the Dogs Stack Up" from the album "Come On Die Young" released in 1999 on Chemikal Underground Records.


Mogwai "Kappa" from the same above album.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Velvelettes "Needle In A Haystack" released on 7" in 1964 on V.I.P. Records the B Side is "Should I Tell Them" V.I.P. was one of Motown Records subsidiary labels and was set up in 1963.





​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Right now? The SOS Band.


Started out with acdc and mellowed


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Velvelettes "Needle In A Haystack" released on 7" in 1964 on V.I.P. Records the B Side is "Should I Tell Them" V.I.P. was one of Motown Records subsidiary labels and was set up in 1963.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Pogo I mentioned Son House the other night re. Hambone Willie Newbern.

The White Stripes "Death Letter" from the album "De Stijl" released in 2000 on Sympathy For The Record Industry Records.


Son House "Death Letter"  recorded in April 1965 and from the album "The Legendary Son House Father of Folk Blues" released in 1965 on Columbia Records.


^^^^ "Death Letter" is a basic reworking of Son Houses "My Black Mama Part II" recorded in August 1930 and released on 10" Shellac 78RPM in 1930 on Paramount Records this is the B Side the A Side is "My Black Mama Part I"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Velvelettes "Needle In A Haystack" released on 7" in 1964 on V.I.P. Records the B Side is "Should I Tell Them" V.I.P. was one of Motown Records subsidiary labels and was set up in 1963.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo I mentioned Son House the other night re. Hambone Willie Newbern.
> 
> The White Stripes "Death Letter" from the album "De Stijl" released in 2000 on Sympathy For The Record Industry Records.
> 
> 
> Son House "Death Letter"  recorded in April 1965 and from the album "The Legendary Son House Father of Folk Blues" released in 1965 on Columbia Records.
> 
> 
> ^^^^ "Death Letter" is a basic reworking of Son Houses "My Black Mama Part II" recorded in August 1930 and released on 10" Shellac 78RPM in 1930 on Paramount Records this is the B Side the A Side is "My Black Mama Part I"
Click to expand...


Shirley Collins and Davy Graham "Hares On The Mountain" from the album "Folk Roots, New Routes" released in 1964 on Decca Records.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Velvelettes "Needle In A Haystack" released on 7" in 1964 on V.I.P. Records the B Side is "Should I Tell Them" V.I.P. was one of Motown Records subsidiary labels and was set up in 1963.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo I mentioned Son House the other night re. Hambone Willie Newbern.
> 
> The White Stripes "Death Letter" from the album "De Stijl" released in 2000 on Sympathy For The Record Industry Records.
> 
> 
> Son House "Death Letter"  recorded in April 1965 and from the album "The Legendary Son House Father of Folk Blues" released in 1965 on Columbia Records.
> 
> 
> ^^^^ "Death Letter" is a basic reworking of Son Houses "My Black Mama Part II" recorded in August 1930 and released on 10" Shellac 78RPM in 1930 on Paramount Records this is the B Side the A Side is "My Black Mama Part I"
Click to expand...


Oosie, we mentioned Joni Mitchell's horrendous CD with orchestra the other day -- here she is in a setting that works far better, Herbie Hancock's CD "River: The Joni Letters" released 2007 on Verve

​


----------



## jasonnfree




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Velvelettes "Needle In A Haystack" released on 7" in 1964 on V.I.P. Records the B Side is "Should I Tell Them" V.I.P. was one of Motown Records subsidiary labels and was set up in 1963.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Peggy Lee "Black Coffee" from the album "Black Coffee" released on 10" in 1953 on Decca Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Yesterday Kid A aged 4 years of age and me listened to the three best albums from The White Stripes in ONE sitting, MEGA, "The White Stripes" (1999) "De Stijl" (2000) and "Elephant" (2003) the latter sans Track 1 "Seven Nation Army" which is to be avoided of course as it's basically crap by Jack White's standards.

Kid A has loved The White Stripes since I first introduced them to him at age 3 years of age, I have this boy totally trained, we will be having NO Taylor Swift type Pop Music in this household, I have corrupted the next generation in the right musical direction.

Pogo you should like them, if you don't you should, fantastic dirty Blues mixed with the most chaotic of Garage and Jack White is also just a great guitarist.

The White Stripes "When I Hear My Name" from the album "The White Stripes" released in 1999 on Sympathy For The Record Industry Records.


The White Stripes "Ball and Biscuit" from the album "Elephant" released in 2003 on XL/Third Man Records.


The White Stripes "Little Bird" from the album "De Stijl" released in 2000 on Sympathy For The Record Industry Records.


----------



## Mindful

Coldplay.


----------



## Mindful

Pink


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Yesterday Kid A aged 4 years of age and me listened to the three best albums from The White Stripes in ONE sitting, MEGA, "The White Stripes" (1999) "De Stijl" (2000) and "Elephant" (2003) the latter sans Track 1 "Seven Nation Army" which is to be avoided of course as it's basically crap by Jack White's standards.
> 
> Kid A has loved The White Stripes since I first introduced them to him at age 3 years of age, I have this boy totally trained, we will be having NO Taylor Swift type Pop Music in this household, I have corrupted the next generation in the right musical direction.
> 
> Pogo you should like them, if you don't you should, fantastic dirty Blues mixed with the most chaotic of Garage and Jack White is also just a great guitarist.
> 
> The White Stripes "When I Hear My Name" from the album "The White Stripes" released in 1999 on Sympathy For The Record Industry Records.
> 
> 
> 
> The White Stripes "Ball and Biscuit" from the album "Elephant" released in 2003 on XL/Third Man Records.
> 
> 
> 
> The White Stripes "Little Bird" from the album "De Stijl" released in 2000 on Sympathy For The Record Industry Records.



I shall put an ear on them as soon as this page finishes loading which, if Oosie keeps posting so many videos, should me about mid-March.  

Meanwhile, props out to a company that would name itself "Sympathy for the Record Industry Records"


----------



## evenflow1969

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday Kid A aged 4 years of age and me listened to the three best albums from The White Stripes in ONE sitting, MEGA, "The White Stripes" (1999) "De Stijl" (2000) and "Elephant" (2003) the latter sans Track 1 "Seven Nation Army" which is to be avoided of course as it's basically crap by Jack White's standards.
> 
> Kid A has loved The White Stripes since I first introduced them to him at age 3 years of age, I have this boy totally trained, we will be having NO Taylor Swift type Pop Music in this household, I have corrupted the next generation in the right musical direction.
> 
> Pogo you should like them, if you don't you should, fantastic dirty Blues mixed with the most chaotic of Garage and Jack White is also just a great guitarist.
> 
> The White Stripes "When I Hear My Name" from the album "The White Stripes" released in 1999 on Sympathy For The Record Industry Records.
> 
> 
> 
> The White Stripes "Ball and Biscuit" from the album "Elephant" released in 2003 on XL/Third Man Records.
> 
> 
> 
> The White Stripes "Little Bird" from the album "De Stijl" released in 2000 on Sympathy For The Record Industry Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall put an ear on them as soon as this page finishes loading which, if Oosie keeps posting so many videos, should me about mid-March.
> 
> Meanwhile, props out to a company that would name itself "Sympathy for the Record Industry Records"
Click to expand...

I am listening to John lennons album "Mind Games" right now. Likely a James Gang album when over.


----------



## jasonnfree

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Velvelettes "Needle In A Haystack" released on 7" in 1964 on V.I.P. Records the B Side is "Should I Tell Them" V.I.P. was one of Motown Records subsidiary labels and was set up in 1963.
> 
> 
> I like the Etta James clip too.  I was into that music when I was about 10 years old. There was a t.v. show with band leader Johnny Otis and he had Etta James on a lot.  That was in the mid 1950's
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peggy Lee "Black Coffee" from the album "Black Coffee" released on 10" in 1953 on Decca Records.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday Kid A aged 4 years of age and me listened to the three best albums from The White Stripes in ONE sitting, MEGA, "The White Stripes" (1999) "De Stijl" (2000) and "Elephant" (2003) the latter sans Track 1 "Seven Nation Army" which is to be avoided of course as it's basically crap by Jack White's standards.
> 
> Kid A has loved The White Stripes since I first introduced them to him at age 3 years of age, I have this boy totally trained, we will be having NO Taylor Swift type Pop Music in this household, I have corrupted the next generation in the right musical direction.
> 
> Pogo you should like them, if you don't you should, fantastic dirty Blues mixed with the most chaotic of Garage and Jack White is also just a great guitarist.
> 
> The White Stripes "When I Hear My Name" from the album "The White Stripes" released in 1999 on Sympathy For The Record Industry Records.
> 
> 
> 
> The White Stripes "Ball and Biscuit" from the album "Elephant" released in 2003 on XL/Third Man Records.
> 
> 
> 
> The White Stripes "Little Bird" from the album "De Stijl" released in 2000 on Sympathy For The Record Industry Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall put an ear on them as soon as this page finishes loading which, if Oosie keeps posting so many videos, should me about mid-March.
> 
> Meanwhile, props out to a company that would name itself "Sympathy for the Record Industry Records"
Click to expand...


The pages are loading better for me now when I delete previous post and that is helping.

Yes I agree and also Sympathy for the Record Industry are 30 years old in 2018.

Sympathy for the Record Industry - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Robert Johnson "Terraplane Blues" recorded in 1936 and released on 10" Shellac 78RPM in 1937 on Vocalion Records the B Side is "Kind Hearted Woman Blues" Vocalion Records was a subsidiary of Brunswick Records.

Robert Johnson recorded these songs on November 23 1936 in Room 414 of the Gunter Hotel, San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## evenflow1969

Natural Citizen said:


>


Just about the only 80's music worth listening to.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Around here it's been snowing about 18 hours and expected to go well into tomorrow.  The world is covered with a magical velvet fluff of unexcelled beauty,  And for our celebration I give you the incomparable... Kate Bush.

​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful

Pogo said:


> Around here it's been snowing about 18 hours and expected to go well into tomorrow.  The world is covered with a magical velvet fluff of unexcelled beauty,  And for our celebration I give you the incomparable... Kate Bush.
> 
> ​



I like this one of hers:


----------



## Mindful

Relaxing; no need to think.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Around here it's been snowing about 18 hours and expected to go well into tomorrow.  The world is covered with a magical velvet fluff of unexcelled beauty,  And for our celebration I give you the incomparable... Kate Bush.
> 
> ​



This is an example of a cover version being much better than the original. The original being the Bo Diddley version of "Who Do You Love" which was released on 7" in 1956 on Checker Records the B Side is "I'm Bad", Checker was a subsidiary of Chess Records.

Ronnie Hawkins and The Hawks "Who Do You Love" released on 7" in 1963 on Roulette Records the B Side is "Bo Diddley"....Ronnie Hawkins backing band The Hawks, the 1957-1964 line-up later in 1964 changed their name to The Band and then became Bob Dylan's backing band.


----------



## Mindful

Lionel Richie.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Around here it's been snowing about 18 hours and expected to go well into tomorrow.  The world is covered with a magical velvet fluff of unexcelled beauty,  And for our celebration I give you the incomparable... Kate Bush.
> 
> ​



I did not know that anyone in America would have heard of Kate Bush, of course ogo I thought that if any did though it would be you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around here it's been snowing about 18 hours and expected to go well into tomorrow.  The world is covered with a magical velvet fluff of unexcelled beauty,  And for our celebration I give you the incomparable... Kate Bush.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an example of a cover version being much better than the original. The original being the Bo Diddley version of "Who Do You Love" which was released on 7" in 1956 on Checker Records the B Side is "I'm Bad", Checker was a subsidiary of Chess Records.
> 
> Ronnie Hawkins and The Hawks "Who Do You Love" released on 7" in 1963 on Roulette Records the B Side is "Bo Diddley"....Ronnie Hawkins backing band The Hawks, the 1957-1964 line-up later in 1964 changed their name to The Band and then became Bob Dylan's backing band.
> 
> View attachment 165137
Click to expand...


Thelonious Monk "Humph" from the album "Genius of Modern Music: Vol. 2" released on 10" in 1952 on Blue Note Records.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around here it's been snowing about 18 hours and expected to go well into tomorrow.  The world is covered with a magical velvet fluff of unexcelled beauty,  And for our celebration I give you the incomparable... Kate Bush.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that anyone in America would have heard of Kate Bush, of course ogo I thought that if any did though it would be you.
Click to expand...


Oh I've been following her since about 1980.  Kate's first several albums weren't released here (guess what -- same label that didn't release the Beatles here thinking they wouldn't sell) so we had to buy imports from Canada or the UK (tell us EMI, why would she sell in Canada but not the States?).  My favourite one is still The Dreaming.  An exhausting project for her but a masterpiece of production.


----------



## Pogo

Slim Gallard -- brilliant talent.  Played several instruments, composed, spoke six languages and invented a seventh one.  My Dad used to sing "Cement Mixer" around the house.

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Steely Dan and Michael MacDonald.


----------



## Mindful

Midwinter music.


----------



## Disir




----------



## Disir




----------



## jaydedjen110




----------



## ChrisL

Disir said:


>



I've always liked You Dropped a Bomb on Me.  I know they play it at every single wedding reception on earth, but I still like it!


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked You Dropped a Bomb on Me.  I know they play it at every single wedding reception on earth, but I still like it!
Click to expand...


When that thing came out I thought they were singing "you bought the farm on me".


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked You Dropped a Bomb on Me.  I know they play it at every single wedding reception on earth, but I still like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When that thing came out I thought they were singing "you bought the farm on me".
Click to expand...


In the song Blinded By The Light, I always thought he said "wrapped up like a douche."    It still sounds like that to me, but he is actually saying, "revved up like a deuce" (whatever that means!).


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked You Dropped a Bomb on Me.  I know they play it at every single wedding reception on earth, but I still like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When that thing came out I thought they were singing "you bought the farm on me".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the song Blinded By The Light, I always thought he said "wrapped up like a douche."    It still sounds like that to me, but he is actually saying, "revved up like a deuce" (whatever that means!).
Click to expand...


He does in effect say that.  I think the mispronunciation had to be deliberate.  They knew it would imprint on the mass memory -- and it did.

In the real world I'm not sure you can "wrap" a douche any more than you can "rev" a deuce.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked You Dropped a Bomb on Me.  I know they play it at every single wedding reception on earth, but I still like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When that thing came out I thought they were singing "you bought the farm on me".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the song Blinded By The Light, I always thought he said "wrapped up like a douche."    It still sounds like that to me, but he is actually saying, "revved up like a deuce" (whatever that means!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does in effect say that.  I think the mispronunciation had to be deliberate.  They knew it would imprint on the mass memory -- and it did.
> 
> In the real world I'm not sure you can "wrap" a douche any more than you can "rev" a deuce.
Click to expand...


Just get yourself some wrapping paper and wrap it up!    What a gift that would make!


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked You Dropped a Bomb on Me.  I know they play it at every single wedding reception on earth, but I still like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When that thing came out I thought they were singing "you bought the farm on me".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the song Blinded By The Light, I always thought he said "wrapped up like a douche."    It still sounds like that to me, but he is actually saying, "revved up like a deuce" (whatever that means!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does in effect say that.  I think the mispronunciation had to be deliberate.  They knew it would imprint on the mass memory -- and it did.
> 
> In the real world I'm not sure you can "wrap" a douche any more than you can "rev" a deuce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just get yourself some wrapping paper and wrap it up!    What a gift that would make!
Click to expand...


Is that a hint?

​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked You Dropped a Bomb on Me.  I know they play it at every single wedding reception on earth, but I still like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that thing came out I thought they were singing "you bought the farm on me".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the song Blinded By The Light, I always thought he said "wrapped up like a douche."    It still sounds like that to me, but he is actually saying, "revved up like a deuce" (whatever that means!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does in effect say that.  I think the mispronunciation had to be deliberate.  They knew it would imprint on the mass memory -- and it did.
> 
> In the real world I'm not sure you can "wrap" a douche any more than you can "rev" a deuce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just get yourself some wrapping paper and wrap it up!    What a gift that would make!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a hint?
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


  No worries!  No need to exchange presents!


----------



## MaryL

Genesis:


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When that thing came out I thought they were singing "you bought the farm on me".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the song Blinded By The Light, I always thought he said "wrapped up like a douche."    It still sounds like that to me, but he is actually saying, "revved up like a deuce" (whatever that means!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does in effect say that.  I think the mispronunciation had to be deliberate.  They knew it would imprint on the mass memory -- and it did.
> 
> In the real world I'm not sure you can "wrap" a douche any more than you can "rev" a deuce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just get yourself some wrapping paper and wrap it up!    What a gift that would make!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a hint?
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries!  No need to exchange presents!
Click to expand...


Whew, good thing.  You wouldn't want my present -- I have a sordid past and no future.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




suddenly I feel tense....


----------



## MaryL

Modest mouse. we all float on.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful

The Pogues:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote

The Sailor's Prayer
A powerful song - familiar to those who enjoy folk music 




Though my sails be torn and tattered,
And the mast be turned about,
Let the night wind chill me to my very soul;
Though the spray might sting my eyes,
And the stars no light provide,
Give me just another morning light to hold.

And I will not lie me down,
This rain a-ragin',
I will not lie me down in such a storm;
And if this night be unblessed,
I shall not take my rest,
Till I reach another shore.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


>



Love that one....


----------



## Coyote

Run Come See Jerusalem....

The original version by Blind Blake and the Calypsonians   and described the great 1929 Hurricane in the Bahamas


and another


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Coyote

Lord of the Dance


_They cut me down and I leapt up high _
_I am the life that will never, never die _
_I'll live in you if you'll live in me _
_I am the Lord of the dance, said he_


----------



## Coyote

Lightning Crashes - Live


----------



## Coyote

Counting Crows - The Rain King


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## BradVesp

Chris Isaak's album Forever Blue.
I almost put on Tortoise.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

Carpet crawlers, Genesis yet again, . You have to get in to get out.


----------



## Michelle420

Don't push me 'cause I'm close to the edge
I'm trying not to lose my head...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420

Don't u neva, eva, pull my lever
Cuz I explode
And my nine is easy to load


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Michelle420

I love Bruno so sexy


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


>



Oh I loved that!  Shoot...I still have the vinyl


----------



## Coyote




----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


>


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


>




How does she not get dizzy?


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Marion Morrison

Open up de door bitch! It's the wooba gooba wit da green teef!


----------



## Windparadox

`
Mannheim Steamroller
`
`
`
​


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Caledonia...


----------



## MaryL

Innocently?
White Christmas

White Christmas  No kidding.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

And why I love West Virginia....


----------



## Coyote

I could fall in love with this woman in a heart beat...such a voice


----------



## MaryL

Lately I have had this appetite for old English music of the 70's .Genesis or Steeleye Span. Walking up Salisbury hill...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> Lately I have had this appetite for old English music of the 70's .Genesis or Steeleye Span. Walking up Salisbury hill...



I never get tired of this one --- Steeleye "Orfeo/Nathan's Reel"

​
LP _Rocket Cottage_, 1976


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Pogo

A moldy oldy favorite --- Bongo Joe:

​
He played 55-gallon drums struck with mallets made of hammer handles attached to oil cans filled with pebbles and BB shot.

Lucy Hamilton -- note the phrase formation "listen at" instead of "listen to" in the title.  This is a form found around the Gulf Coast region especially in the black community.  It's common in New Orleans.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> A moldy oldy favorite --- Bongo Joe:
> ​
> He played 55-gallon drums struck with mallets made of hammer handles attached to oil cans filled with pebbles and BB shot.
> 
> Lucy Hamilton -- note the phrase formation "listen at" instead of "listen to" in the title.  This is a form found around the Gulf Coast region especially in the black community.  It's common in New Orleans.



Curtis Mayfield "Pusherman" from the album "Superfly" released in 1972 on Mayfield's own Curtom Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> A moldy oldy favorite --- Bongo Joe:
> ​
> He played 55-gallon drums struck with mallets made of hammer handles attached to oil cans filled with pebbles and BB shot.
> 
> Lucy Hamilton -- note the phrase formation "listen at" instead of "listen to" in the title.  This is a form found around the Gulf Coast region especially in the black community.  It's common in New Orleans.



Son House "John The Revelator" from the album "The Legendary Son House: Father of The Folk Blues" released in 1965 on Columbia Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

PJ Harvey & John Parish "Sixteen, Fifteen, Fourteen" from the album "A Woman A Man Walked By" released in 2009 on Island Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lately I have had this appetite for old English music of the 70's .Genesis or Steeleye Span. Walking up Salisbury hill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never get tired of this one --- Steeleye "Orfeo/Nathan's Reel"
> 
> ​
> LP _Rocket Cottage_, 1976
Click to expand...


Charles Mingus "Blue Cee" from the album "The Clown" released in 1957 on Atlantic Records.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dick in a Box (uncensored)


----------



## MaryL

I judst happened to be listening to this old canuck Gordon Lightfoot...


----------



## Coyote

This always sends chills down my back...it's so powerful


----------



## MaryL

Genesis yet again...


----------



## Pogo

Here's an engaging found object --- Glass Duo from Poland...

I am an absolute sucker for all things Nutcracker; it was literally the first music I connected to as an infant.

​
But for the pièce de resistance ---- see next post.


----------



## Pogo

This time they need two tables for proper range.  Waltz of the Flowers

​
Achinglly exquisite


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Marion Morrison

Something many have not seen before.


----------



## Marion Morrison

JustAnotherNut said:


>



I like him. He's good.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Freddy was a musical genius.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Marion Morrison

It angers me that I see no talent anywhere near as good as this these days and this is gone.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Hoo wee! Somehow I found this, the last time I saw it was about 8 years ago. Not Meatloaf's best, but that girl is awesome(looking)! Still a solid performance.
So they they dumbed it down 1/2 a notch for miss hotness, I don't care!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


>



That was my sisters favorite gnr song.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## gtopa1

True; though "listening" may not be the right word.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hoo wee, I like dis heanh!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Pogo

Andrew Hill "Compulsion!!!!!" recorded 1965 released 1967 on Blue Note

​
Oosie hates this kind of stuff.


----------



## Mindful

Kirk Whalum.- Let 'em in.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## featherlite




----------



## BradVesp

Crosby, Stills, and Nash


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## BradVesp

Garbage


----------



## Marion Morrison

BradVesp said:


> Garbage



Do you not know how to link videos? I can help.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Bonzi

__


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Good one for Saturday mornings.


----------



## Mindful

Need some calming.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Need some calming.



Best contemporary music I've heard in a great while! Eh! 1996, nm.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Mindful




----------



## FJO

what am I listening to?

in the arid and dead cultural desert of a nation hooked on the likes of Bruce Springsteen and Katy Perry and Snoop Dog, I will be reviled when I disclose that I am listening  to opera and instrumental classical music.


----------



## Mindful

FJO said:


> what am I listening to?
> 
> in the arid and dead cultural desert of a nation hooked on the likes of Bruce Springsteen and Katy Perry and Snoop Dog, I will be reviled when I disclose that I am listening  to opera and instrumental classical music.


----------



## FJO

Thank you. Maybe there is still hope for America.


----------



## Mindful

FJO said:


> Thank you. Maybe there is still hope for America.



I'm not American, but you have many fine symphony orchestras and ballet companies.


----------



## FJO

Mindful said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Maybe there is still hope for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not American, but you have many fine symphony orchestras and ballet companies.
Click to expand...


Neither am I.

I just love music because it has no nationality, skin color, political correctness and if no foolish and divisive words were added to it, could be the healer of all the troubles of the world.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Just clicked for fun; first time listening to it if anyone must judge. TBH, I can live with it though


----------



## Pogo

Tribalistas live in São Paulo: "Velha Infancia" (Our Grownup Childhood)

​Tribalistas is a Brasilian supergroup made up of three already-established stars:  on the left is Carlinhos Brown, multipercussionist, singer and leader of his own group Timbalada; on the right with the deep voice is Arnaldo Antunes who was a rock star with a band called Titás and a solo career.  In the middle is Marisa Monte, who sings, plays multiple instruments, arranges, produces, and is in short the most high supreme goddess of earth.

CrusaderFrank


----------



## Mindful

Oscar Peterson's piano playing: divine.


----------



## Marion Morrison

FJO said:


> what am I listening to?
> 
> in the arid and dead cultural desert of a nation hooked on the likes of Bruce Springsteen and Katy Perry and Snoop Dog, I will be reviled when I disclose that I am listening  to opera and instrumental classical music.



I doubt that here.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


>



Love Charlie Daniels.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*"Tango Concerto"- Schiffer & Brinkmann*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Pogo

*Glass Duo*:  "Morning Mood"/"Anitra's Dance" from Grieg's_ Peer Gynt_ Suite, on water glasses....

​

Check out the choreography around 3:43.  These two must train like athletes.


----------



## Mindful

George Benson.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## eflatminor

A little doom metal today.  Heavy...


----------



## Michelle420

Heard this on the netflix show The Five it's an old 80's song and it keeps playing in my head LOL


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

This morning at 7AM I wake Mr. Lucy up with at top volume playing the below 7" record by The Immortal Lee County Killers from Auburn, Alabama....Mr. Lucy say to me "of course this is the reason why I married you" excellent and what a romantic thing to say to me, no wonder I allow him to paint my toenails for me 

The Immortal Lee County Killers "Train She Rides" released on 7" and it plays on 33 ⅓ RPM and not on 45 RPM in 2000 on Homo Habilis Records the B Sides are "Train She Rides" a very good and strange remix of and also "Cool Driver"


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


>



I like John Lee Hooker.  Here's a big to all leftists these days. Straight from 1979. Back in the days when Carter was a pussy. He was the worst president until Obama. lemme tell you summin' 'bout real Americans: We ain't playin' that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's summin' I heard on my cousin's 45. Back before the pussification of American Youth movement started.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like John Lee Hooker.  Here's a big to all leftists these days. Straight from 1979. Back in the days when Carter was a pussy. He was the worst president until Obama. lemme tell you summin' 'bout real Americans: We ain't playin' that.
Click to expand...


Yes John Lee Hooker but not when all that fucking Bono crowd got him to record shit with them.

John Lee Hooker "Burnin' Hell" released in 1949 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records the B Side is "Miss Sadie Mae"


John Lee Hooker "Goin On Highway '51" released in 1950 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records this is the B Side the A Side is "Let Your Daddy Ride"


----------



## Marion Morrison

I see Ms. Lucy is a John Lee Hooker fan. Hoo! Dat's a coal-black-un. Oh, but man, he was good.Good is good! No matter where you find it.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like John Lee Hooker.  Here's a big to all leftists these days. Straight from 1979. Back in the days when Carter was a pussy. He was the worst president until Obama. lemme tell you summin' 'bout real Americans: We ain't playin' that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes John Lee Hooker but not when all that fucking Bono crowd got him to record shit with them.
> 
> John Lee Hooker "Burnin' Hell" released in 1949 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records the B Side is "Miss Sadie Mae"
> 
> 
> John Lee Hooker "Goin On Highway '51" released in 1950 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records this is the B Side the A Side is "Let Your Daddy Ride"
Click to expand...


Can't stand Bono.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like John Lee Hooker.  Here's a big to all leftists these days. Straight from 1979. Back in the days when Carter was a pussy. He was the worst president until Obama. lemme tell you summin' 'bout real Americans: We ain't playin' that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes John Lee Hooker but not when all that fucking Bono crowd got him to record shit with them.
> 
> John Lee Hooker "Burnin' Hell" released in 1949 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records the B Side is "Miss Sadie Mae"
> 
> 
> John Lee Hooker "Goin On Highway '51" released in 1950 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records this is the B Side the A Side is "Let Your Daddy Ride"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't stand Bono.
Click to expand...


In an ideal world Bono would be thrown out of a helicopter into Mid Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> I see Ms. Lucy is a John Lee Hooker fan. Hoo! Dat's a coal-black-un. Oh, but man, he was good.Good is good! No matter where you find it.



Well if you read my whole thread, yes ALL 4000 plus posts of it lol then you will notice I have posted very many Blues records.

*"Hoo! Dat's a coal-black-un."*

Huh?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Ms. Lucy is a John Lee Hooker fan. Hoo! Dat's a coal-black-un. Oh, but man, he was good.Good is good! No matter where you find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you read my whole thread, yes ALL 4000 plus posts of it lol then you will notice I have posted very many Blues records.
> 
> *"Hoo! Dat's a coal-black-un."*
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...


Nuffin' 

Redbone, he ain't.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Ms. Lucy is a John Lee Hooker fan. Hoo! Dat's a coal-black-un. Oh, but man, he was good.Good is good! No matter where you find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you read my whole thread, yes ALL 4000 plus posts of it lol then you will notice I have posted very many Blues records.
> 
> *"Hoo! Dat's a coal-black-un."*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuffin'
> 
> Redbone, he ain't.
Click to expand...


*"Nuffin' "*

I know this I know this....Dindu Nuffin


----------



## Marion Morrison

It all goes back to something my and my black friend's great-grandma's used to say.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> I like John Lee Hooker.  Here's a big to all leftists these days. Straight from 1979. Back in the days when Carter was a pussy. He was the worst president until Obama. lemme tell you summin' 'bout real Americans: We ain't playin' that.



Fun fact:  Jimmy Carter's the only POTUS since Herbert Hoover who never dropped a bomb, never started a war, never fired a shot.  If that's "worst" let's have more.

Fun fact two: this is the music forum.  Politics don't belong here so piss the fuck off.


----------



## Pogo

Found object --- this is really a "what are you watching" rather than aural.  But it's damn good editing. 

​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like John Lee Hooker.  Here's a big to all leftists these days. Straight from 1979. Back in the days when Carter was a pussy. He was the worst president until Obama. lemme tell you summin' 'bout real Americans: We ain't playin' that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact:  Jimmy Carter's the only POTUS since Herbert Hoover who never dropped a bomb, never started a war, never fired a shot.  If that's "worst" let's have more.
> 
> Fun fact two: this is the music forum.  Politics don't belong here so piss the fuck off.
Click to expand...


Yes ogo you are correct, everyone STFU about Politics this is the music forum and my thread.

Get with the programme or it's going to be


----------



## Marion Morrison

Speaking of Redbone..Okay, he's probably not, but who cares?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like John Lee Hooker.  Here's a big to all leftists these days. Straight from 1979. Back in the days when Carter was a pussy. He was the worst president until Obama. lemme tell you summin' 'bout real Americans: We ain't playin' that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes John Lee Hooker but not when all that fucking Bono crowd got him to record shit with them.
> 
> John Lee Hooker "Burnin' Hell" released in 1949 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records the B Side is "Miss Sadie Mae"
> 
> 
> 
> John Lee Hooker "Goin On Highway '51" released in 1950 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records this is the B Side the A Side is "Let Your Daddy Ride"
Click to expand...


The Cake were a Girl Group who appeared too late for the Girl Groups, it's a shame they didn't start recording five years earlier in 1962, Phil Spector could have done something fantastic with them and they would have been perfect for Philles Records.

The Cake "Baby That's Me" released in 1967 on 7" on Decca Records this is the B Side of the record the A Side is "Mockingbird" "Baby That's Me" was written by Jack Nitzsche and Jackie De Shannon and Jack Nitzsche produced the record.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> This morning at 7AM I wake Mr. Lucy up with at top volume playing the below 7" record by The Immortal Lee County Killers from Auburn, Alabama....Mr. Lucy say to me "of course this is the reason why I married you" excellent and what a romantic thing to say to me, no wonder I allow him to paint my toenails for me
> 
> The Immortal Lee County Killers "Train She Rides" released on 7" and it plays on 33 ⅓ RPM and not on 45 RPM in 2000 on Homo Habilis Records the B Sides are "Train She Rides" a very good and strange remix of and also "Cool Driver"



Dionne Warwick "This Empty Place" from her second album "Anyone Who Had A Heart" released in 1964 on Scepter Records.


Dionne Warwicks's first eight albums recorded from 1963-1968 for Scepter Records are completely fantastic ("Presenting Dionne Warwick" (1963), "Anyone Who Had A Heart" (1964), "Make Way For Dionne Warwick" (1964), "The Sensitive Sound of Dionne Warwick" (1965), "Here I Am" (1965), "Here Where There Is Love" (1966), "The Windows of The World" (1967) and "Dionne Warwick In The Valley of The Dolls" (1968)

Dionne Warwick should never have left being headquartered in The Brill Building and she never should have left Scepter Records and gone to Warner Brothers, her recordings are all totally downhill from these points from a musical perspective and also from a taste perspective.

Same with Aretha Franklin nearly everything she recorded when she was on Atlantic Records was fantastic and before that nearly everything she recorded on Columbia Records was fantastic and all went downhill and too commercial when she went to Arista Records one of the WORST record labels EVAH, WTF she should have gone back to Columbia if she was going to leave Atlantic.

Okay end of rant


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like John Lee Hooker.  Here's a big to all leftists these days. Straight from 1979. Back in the days when Carter was a pussy. He was the worst president until Obama. lemme tell you summin' 'bout real Americans: We ain't playin' that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes John Lee Hooker but not when all that fucking Bono crowd got him to record shit with them.
> 
> John Lee Hooker "Burnin' Hell" released in 1949 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records the B Side is "Miss Sadie Mae"
> 
> 
> 
> John Lee Hooker "Goin On Highway '51" released in 1950 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records this is the B Side the A Side is "Let Your Daddy Ride"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cake were a Girl Group who appeared too late for the Girl Groups, it's a shame they didn't start recording five years earlier in 1962, Phil Spector could have done something fantastic with them and they would have been perfect for Philles Records.
> 
> The Cake "Baby That's Me" released in 1967 on 7" on Decca Records this is the B Side of the record the A Side is "Mockingbird" "Baby That's Me" was written by Jack Nitzsche and Jackie De Shannon and Jack Nitzsche produced the record.
Click to expand...


What a fine find, Oosie.  You know there's a contemporary group called "Cake" (no "The"), unrelated.  At first glace I thought that's where you were going.

Speaking of girl groups from that era ---   Goldie and the Gingerbreads, "Can't You Hear my Heart Beat" (1965)

​
This song was a "hit" in the UK but not at home in the US, while Herman's Hermits covered the song and had a "hit" in the states but not the UK.  Goldie and the Gingerbreads stayed in England for two years and toured with the Yardbirds, Manfred Mann, the Kinks and the Rolling Stones.

Goldie the lead signer later took a new name based on her birth name "Genyusha" --- she was born in Poland and came to the US in 1947 speaking no English --- and became Genya Ravan, the lead singer of Ten Wheel Drive.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning at 7AM I wake Mr. Lucy up with at top volume playing the below 7" record by The Immortal Lee County Killers from Auburn, Alabama....Mr. Lucy say to me "of course this is the reason why I married you" excellent and what a romantic thing to say to me, no wonder I allow him to paint my toenails for me
> 
> The Immortal Lee County Killers "Train She Rides" released on 7" and it plays on 33 ⅓ RPM and not on 45 RPM in 2000 on Homo Habilis Records the B Sides are "Train She Rides" a very good and strange remix of and also "Cool Driver"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dionne Warwick "This Empty Place" from her second album "Anyone Who Had A Heart" released in 1964 on Scepter Records.
> 
> [/MEDIA]
> 
> Dionne Warwicks's first eight albums recorded from 1963-1968 for Scepter Records are completely fantastic ("Presenting Dionne Warwick" (1963), "Anyone Who Had A Heart" (1964), "Make Way For Dionne Warwick" (1964), "The Sensitive Sound of Dionne Warwick" (1965), "Here I Am" (1965), "Here Where There Is Love" (1966), "The Windows of The World" (1967) and "Dionne Warwick In The Valley of The Dolls" (1968)
> 
> Dionne Warwick should never have left being headquartered in The Brill Building and she never should have left Scepter Records and gone to Warner Brothers, her recordings are all totally downhill from these points from a musical perspective and also from a taste perspective.
> 
> Same with Aretha Franklin nearly everything she recorded when she was on Atlantic Records was fantastic and before that nearly everything she recorded on Columbia Records was fantastic and all went downhill and too commercial when she went to Arista Records one of the WORST record labels EVAH, WTF she should have gone back to Columbia if she was going to leave Atlantic.
> 
> Okay end of rant
Click to expand...


This ^^ is *always* what happens when you go for the money instead of the art.


----------



## Pogo

Now playing: Bulgarian Women's Choir Angelite  "Voices of Life" 2000, Globe Records

​
Powerful stuff.  Very rich.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning at 7AM I wake Mr. Lucy up with at top volume playing the below 7" record by The Immortal Lee County Killers from Auburn, Alabama....Mr. Lucy say to me "of course this is the reason why I married you" excellent and what a romantic thing to say to me, no wonder I allow him to paint my toenails for me
> 
> The Immortal Lee County Killers "Train She Rides" released on 7" and it plays on 33 ⅓ RPM and not on 45 RPM in 2000 on Homo Habilis Records the B Sides are "Train She Rides" a very good and strange remix of and also "Cool Driver"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dionne Warwick "This Empty Place" from her second album "Anyone Who Had A Heart" released in 1964 on Scepter Records.
> 
> 
> 
> Dionne Warwicks's first eight albums recorded from 1963-1968 for Scepter Records are completely fantastic ("Presenting Dionne Warwick" (1963), "Anyone Who Had A Heart" (1964), "Make Way For Dionne Warwick" (1964), "The Sensitive Sound of Dionne Warwick" (1965), "Here I Am" (1965), "Here Where There Is Love" (1966), "The Windows of The World" (1967) and "Dionne Warwick In The Valley of The Dolls" (1968)
> 
> Dionne Warwick should never have left being headquartered in The Brill Building and she never should have left Scepter Records and gone to Warner Brothers, her recordings are all totally downhill from these points from a musical perspective and also from a taste perspective.
> 
> Same with Aretha Franklin nearly everything she recorded when she was on Atlantic Records was fantastic and before that nearly everything she recorded on Columbia Records was fantastic and all went downhill and too commercial when she went to Arista Records one of the WORST record labels EVAH, WTF she should have gone back to Columbia if she was going to leave Atlantic.
> 
> Okay end of rant
Click to expand...


This below 7" record is one of Philles Records best EVAH, it's up there with The Crystals and The Ronettes records.

Darlene Love "A Fine, Fine Boy" released on 7" in 1963 on Philles Records the B Side is "Nino & Sonny (Big Trouble)"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like John Lee Hooker.  Here's a big to all leftists these days. Straight from 1979. Back in the days when Carter was a pussy. He was the worst president until Obama. lemme tell you summin' 'bout real Americans: We ain't playin' that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes John Lee Hooker but not when all that fucking Bono crowd got him to record shit with them.
> 
> John Lee Hooker "Burnin' Hell" released in 1949 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records the B Side is "Miss Sadie Mae"
> 
> 
> 
> John Lee Hooker "Goin On Highway '51" released in 1950 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records this is the B Side the A Side is "Let Your Daddy Ride"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cake were a Girl Group who appeared too late for the Girl Groups, it's a shame they didn't start recording five years earlier in 1962, Phil Spector could have done something fantastic with them and they would have been perfect for Philles Records.
> 
> The Cake "Baby That's Me" released in 1967 on 7" on Decca Records this is the B Side of the record the A Side is "Mockingbird" "Baby That's Me" was written by Jack Nitzsche and Jackie De Shannon and Jack Nitzsche produced the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fine find, Oosie.  You know there's a contemporary group called "Cake" (no "The"), unrelated.  At first glace I thought that's where you were going.
> 
> Speaking of girl groups from that era ---   Goldie and the Gingerbreads, "Can't You Hear my Heart Beat" (1965)
> 
> ​
> This song was a "hit" in the UK but not at home in the US, while Herman's Hermits covered the song and had a "hit" in the states but not the UK.  Goldie and the Gingerbreads stayed in England for two years and toured with the Yardbirds, Manfred Mann, the Kinks and the Rolling Stones.
> 
> Goldie the lead signer later took a new name based on her birth name "Genyusha" --- she was born in Poland and came to the US in 1947 speaking no English --- and became Genya Ravan, the lead singer of Ten Wheel Drive.
Click to expand...


Interesting to see an all girl band playing instruments from that era. I have never had this Goldie and the Gingerbreads on my radar, not my type of Girl Group and the song is IMHO not very good, I mean The Crystals, The Shirelles etc would have demolished them if they would have been on that stage with them.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like John Lee Hooker.  Here's a big to all leftists these days. Straight from 1979. Back in the days when Carter was a pussy. He was the worst president until Obama. lemme tell you summin' 'bout real Americans: We ain't playin' that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes John Lee Hooker but not when all that fucking Bono crowd got him to record shit with them.
> 
> John Lee Hooker "Burnin' Hell" released in 1949 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records the B Side is "Miss Sadie Mae"
> 
> 
> 
> John Lee Hooker "Goin On Highway '51" released in 1950 on 10" Shellac on Sensation Records this is the B Side the A Side is "Let Your Daddy Ride"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cake were a Girl Group who appeared too late for the Girl Groups, it's a shame they didn't start recording five years earlier in 1962, Phil Spector could have done something fantastic with them and they would have been perfect for Philles Records.
> 
> The Cake "Baby That's Me" released in 1967 on 7" on Decca Records this is the B Side of the record the A Side is "Mockingbird" "Baby That's Me" was written by Jack Nitzsche and Jackie De Shannon and Jack Nitzsche produced the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fine find, Oosie.  You know there's a contemporary group called "Cake" (no "The"), unrelated.  At first glace I thought that's where you were going.
> 
> Speaking of girl groups from that era ---   Goldie and the Gingerbreads, "Can't You Hear my Heart Beat" (1965)
> ​
> This song was a "hit" in the UK but not at home in the US, while Herman's Hermits covered the song and had a "hit" in the states but not the UK.  Goldie and the Gingerbreads stayed in England for two years and toured with the Yardbirds, Manfred Mann, the Kinks and the Rolling Stones.
> 
> Goldie the lead signer later took a new name based on her birth name "Genyusha" --- she was born in Poland and came to the US in 1947 speaking no English --- and became Genya Ravan, the lead singer of Ten Wheel Drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting to see an all girl band playing instruments from that era. I have never had this Goldie and the Gingerbreads on my radar, not my type of Girl Group and the song is IMHO not very good, I mean The Crystals, The Shirelles etc would have demolished them if they would have been on that stage with them.
Click to expand...


Maybe, maybe not --- so much depends on production and arranging especially in those simpler times.  But yes very definitely girls were supposed to be ornaments that simply sang and didn't dabble in anything so complex that would tax their tiny brains as actually playing an instrument  which is one reason G and the Gs stand out, simply for their groundbreaking.  G and the Gs were the first all-female rock band to be signed to a major label (first Decca in the UK and later Atlantic in US) although their first release was on Spokane, a subsidiary of Scepter.

No doubt their sound would not have stood up to the Spector Wall of Sound, but on the other hand they're playing their own instruments, and girls weren't supposed to do that.  Even the Monkees weren't supposed to do that, and they weren't even girls.

Prior to the Gingerbreads Goldie (Genyusha) was with the Escorts, a group that included Richard Perry.



(1962)​Goldie/Genya half a century later:

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning at 7AM I wake Mr. Lucy up with at top volume playing the below 7" record by The Immortal Lee County Killers from Auburn, Alabama....Mr. Lucy say to me "of course this is the reason why I married you" excellent and what a romantic thing to say to me, no wonder I allow him to paint my toenails for me
> 
> The Immortal Lee County Killers "Train She Rides" released on 7" and it plays on 33 ⅓ RPM and not on 45 RPM in 2000 on Homo Habilis Records the B Sides are "Train She Rides" a very good and strange remix of and also "Cool Driver"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dionne Warwick "This Empty Place" from her second album "Anyone Who Had A Heart" released in 1964 on Scepter Records.
> 
> 
> Dionne Warwicks's first eight albums recorded from 1963-1968 for Scepter Records are completely fantastic ("Presenting Dionne Warwick" (1963), "Anyone Who Had A Heart" (1964), "Make Way For Dionne Warwick" (1964), "The Sensitive Sound of Dionne Warwick" (1965), "Here I Am" (1965), "Here Where There Is Love" (1966), "The Windows of The World" (1967) and "Dionne Warwick In The Valley of The Dolls" (1968)
> 
> Dionne Warwick should never have left being headquartered in The Brill Building and she never should have left Scepter Records and gone to Warner Brothers, her recordings are all totally downhill from these points from a musical perspective and also from a taste perspective.
> 
> Same with Aretha Franklin nearly everything she recorded when she was on Atlantic Records was fantastic and before that nearly everything she recorded on Columbia Records was fantastic and all went downhill and too commercial when she went to Arista Records one of the WORST record labels EVAH, WTF she should have gone back to Columbia if she was going to leave Atlantic.
> 
> Okay end of rant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This ^^ is *always* what happens when you go for the money instead of the art.
Click to expand...


I am up ogo eating cheese crackers with raspberry sauce on them and vanilla ice cream and mustard. It's good stuff you should get all these things and eat them yourself


----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning at 7AM I wake Mr. Lucy up with at top volume playing the below 7" record by The Immortal Lee County Killers from Auburn, Alabama....Mr. Lucy say to me "of course this is the reason why I married you" excellent and what a romantic thing to say to me, no wonder I allow him to paint my toenails for me
> 
> The Immortal Lee County Killers "Train She Rides" released on 7" and it plays on 33 ⅓ RPM and not on 45 RPM in 2000 on Homo Habilis Records the B Sides are "Train She Rides" a very good and strange remix of and also "Cool Driver"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dionne Warwick "This Empty Place" from her second album "Anyone Who Had A Heart" released in 1964 on Scepter Records.
> 
> 
> Dionne Warwicks's first eight albums recorded from 1963-1968 for Scepter Records are completely fantastic ("Presenting Dionne Warwick" (1963), "Anyone Who Had A Heart" (1964), "Make Way For Dionne Warwick" (1964), "The Sensitive Sound of Dionne Warwick" (1965), "Here I Am" (1965), "Here Where There Is Love" (1966), "The Windows of The World" (1967) and "Dionne Warwick In The Valley of The Dolls" (1968)
> 
> Dionne Warwick should never have left being headquartered in The Brill Building and she never should have left Scepter Records and gone to Warner Brothers, her recordings are all totally downhill from these points from a musical perspective and also from a taste perspective.
> 
> Same with Aretha Franklin nearly everything she recorded when she was on Atlantic Records was fantastic and before that nearly everything she recorded on Columbia Records was fantastic and all went downhill and too commercial when she went to Arista Records one of the WORST record labels EVAH, WTF she should have gone back to Columbia if she was going to leave Atlantic.
> 
> Okay end of rant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This ^^ is *always* what happens when you go for the money instead of the art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am up ogo eating cheese crackers with raspberry sauce on them and vanilla ice cream and mustard. It's good stuff you should get all these things and eat them yourself
Click to expand...


Aber Ich bin nicht Preggers.  Far as I know.

Raspberry is strictly reserved for creamy desserts like rice pudding, and for my raspberry peach champagne jam which I had on toast for breakfast.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning at 7AM I wake Mr. Lucy up with at top volume playing the below 7" record by The Immortal Lee County Killers from Auburn, Alabama....Mr. Lucy say to me "of course this is the reason why I married you" excellent and what a romantic thing to say to me, no wonder I allow him to paint my toenails for me
> 
> The Immortal Lee County Killers "Train She Rides" released on 7" and it plays on 33 ⅓ RPM and not on 45 RPM in 2000 on Homo Habilis Records the B Sides are "Train She Rides" a very good and strange remix of and also "Cool Driver"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dionne Warwick "This Empty Place" from her second album "Anyone Who Had A Heart" released in 1964 on Scepter Records.
> 
> 
> Dionne Warwicks's first eight albums recorded from 1963-1968 for Scepter Records are completely fantastic ("Presenting Dionne Warwick" (1963), "Anyone Who Had A Heart" (1964), "Make Way For Dionne Warwick" (1964), "The Sensitive Sound of Dionne Warwick" (1965), "Here I Am" (1965), "Here Where There Is Love" (1966), "The Windows of The World" (1967) and "Dionne Warwick In The Valley of The Dolls" (1968)
> 
> Dionne Warwick should never have left being headquartered in The Brill Building and she never should have left Scepter Records and gone to Warner Brothers, her recordings are all totally downhill from these points from a musical perspective and also from a taste perspective.
> 
> Same with Aretha Franklin nearly everything she recorded when she was on Atlantic Records was fantastic and before that nearly everything she recorded on Columbia Records was fantastic and all went downhill and too commercial when she went to Arista Records one of the WORST record labels EVAH, WTF she should have gone back to Columbia if she was going to leave Atlantic.
> 
> Okay end of rant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This ^^ is *always* what happens when you go for the money instead of the art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am up ogo eating cheese crackers with raspberry sauce on them and vanilla ice cream and mustard. It's good stuff you should get all these things and eat them yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aber Ich bin nicht Preggers.  Far as I know.
Click to expand...


Kid E incoming ogo, official date of happening TBA, better be girl Kid B and me are surrounded by men in this household we need a reinforcement on our team. Downside - no Martini's for while now on chocolate milk


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning at 7AM I wake Mr. Lucy up with at top volume playing the below 7" record by The Immortal Lee County Killers from Auburn, Alabama....Mr. Lucy say to me "of course this is the reason why I married you" excellent and what a romantic thing to say to me, no wonder I allow him to paint my toenails for me
> 
> The Immortal Lee County Killers "Train She Rides" released on 7" and it plays on 33 ⅓ RPM and not on 45 RPM in 2000 on Homo Habilis Records the B Sides are "Train She Rides" a very good and strange remix of and also "Cool Driver"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dionne Warwick "This Empty Place" from her second album "Anyone Who Had A Heart" released in 1964 on Scepter Records.
> 
> 
> Dionne Warwicks's first eight albums recorded from 1963-1968 for Scepter Records are completely fantastic ("Presenting Dionne Warwick" (1963), "Anyone Who Had A Heart" (1964), "Make Way For Dionne Warwick" (1964), "The Sensitive Sound of Dionne Warwick" (1965), "Here I Am" (1965), "Here Where There Is Love" (1966), "The Windows of The World" (1967) and "Dionne Warwick In The Valley of The Dolls" (1968)
> 
> Dionne Warwick should never have left being headquartered in The Brill Building and she never should have left Scepter Records and gone to Warner Brothers, her recordings are all totally downhill from these points from a musical perspective and also from a taste perspective.
> 
> Same with Aretha Franklin nearly everything she recorded when she was on Atlantic Records was fantastic and before that nearly everything she recorded on Columbia Records was fantastic and all went downhill and too commercial when she went to Arista Records one of the WORST record labels EVAH, WTF she should have gone back to Columbia if she was going to leave Atlantic.
> 
> Okay end of rant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This ^^ is *always* what happens when you go for the money instead of the art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am up ogo eating cheese crackers with raspberry sauce on them and vanilla ice cream and mustard. It's good stuff you should get all these things and eat them yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aber Ich bin nicht Preggers.  Far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid E incoming ogo, official date of happening TBA, better be girl Kid B and me are surrounded by men in this household we need a reinforcement on our team. Downside - no Martini's for while now on chocolate milk
Click to expand...


Number 5 already and you're like 22.  Whelp, I guess we all know what you're doing between posts.  And martinis.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


>




That girl's got it all! Excelente!


Oh yeah, dynamics, dissonance, modulation. She's like the epitome of all the "crazy jazz" people. Yet she absolutely knows music.

Who knew the world's greatest hipster was a black woman?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dionne Warwick "This Empty Place" from her second album "Anyone Who Had A Heart" released in 1964 on Scepter Records.
> 
> 
> Dionne Warwicks's first eight albums recorded from 1963-1968 for Scepter Records are completely fantastic ("Presenting Dionne Warwick" (1963), "Anyone Who Had A Heart" (1964), "Make Way For Dionne Warwick" (1964), "The Sensitive Sound of Dionne Warwick" (1965), "Here I Am" (1965), "Here Where There Is Love" (1966), "The Windows of The World" (1967) and "Dionne Warwick In The Valley of The Dolls" (1968)
> 
> Dionne Warwick should never have left being headquartered in The Brill Building and she never should have left Scepter Records and gone to Warner Brothers, her recordings are all totally downhill from these points from a musical perspective and also from a taste perspective.
> 
> Same with Aretha Franklin nearly everything she recorded when she was on Atlantic Records was fantastic and before that nearly everything she recorded on Columbia Records was fantastic and all went downhill and too commercial when she went to Arista Records one of the WORST record labels EVAH, WTF she should have gone back to Columbia if she was going to leave Atlantic.
> 
> Okay end of rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^ is *always* what happens when you go for the money instead of the art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am up ogo eating cheese crackers with raspberry sauce on them and vanilla ice cream and mustard. It's good stuff you should get all these things and eat them yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aber Ich bin nicht Preggers.  Far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid E incoming ogo, official date of happening TBA, better be girl Kid B and me are surrounded by men in this household we need a reinforcement on our team. Downside - no Martini's for while now on chocolate milk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number 5 already and you're like 22.  Whelp, I guess we all know what you're doing between posts.  And martinis.
Click to expand...


Um no I am 28 years in age in 8 days from this day today. This is Mr. Lucy's fault I am just an innocent girl with a virgin mind....oh wait hold on I forgot


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


>



We love The Monk, both ogo and me have posted things from him in this thread.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Don't be intimidated, it's the 1st track.  This is the "straight up" version. As if.


----------



## Mindful

I love this one. Many versions, Flora Purim's being my favourite. 

I have the CD, but can't find her interpretation on-line.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Don't be intimidated, it's the 1st track.  This is the "straight up" version. As if.



What is intimidating about any Dave Brubeck?

This afternoon I had Kid A listening with me to various Albert Ayler records including the below album.

Albert Ayler Trio "The Wizard" from the album "Spiritual Unity" released in 1965 on ESP-Disk Records.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Old School:


FYI: Subject of song is Gitmo..Er the island. In English, it's Guantanamo.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^ is *always* what happens when you go for the money instead of the art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am up ogo eating cheese crackers with raspberry sauce on them and vanilla ice cream and mustard. It's good stuff you should get all these things and eat them yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aber Ich bin nicht Preggers.  Far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid E incoming ogo, official date of happening TBA, better be girl Kid B and me are surrounded by men in this household we need a reinforcement on our team. Downside - no Martini's for while now on chocolate milk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number 5 already and you're like 22.  Whelp, I guess we all know what you're doing between posts.  And martinis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um no I am 28 years in age in 8 days from this day today. This is Mr. Lucy's fault I am just an innocent girl with a virgin mind....oh wait hold on I forgot
Click to expand...



Meh--- 22, 27, machts nichts.  You are the same age my mother was when she popped me. But I was only Kid B.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Always liked this:


----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Mindful

More divine piano playing.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## toobfreak

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.




The GREATER question should be HOW are you listening to it?  Almost no one these days has a music system worth pissing on.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Pogo

toobfreak said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GREATER question should be HOW are you listening to it?  Almost no one these days has a music system worth pissing on.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't doubt Oosie's facility in this area.  Not only does she know whereof she speaks in music --- she's Teutonic.  How'd you like to debate "should I go with the Telefunken or the Klipsch" when you go shopping?  

Now playing: Stellamara "Azade" from _The Golden Thread_, 2009 Lucidity Music Prodx

​


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Weatherman2020 said:


>




I really like that - have not heard them before!


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Weatherman2020

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that - have not heard them before!
Click to expand...

San Diego band, great guys.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^
Now that is definitely one of my favorite Zeppelin tunes.  It kicks ass and doesn't bother taking names!


----------



## ChrisL

Listening to some Zeppelin tonight, and this one is kick ass too!  

You need cooling
Baby I'm not fooling
I'm gonna send ya
Back to schooling


----------



## ChrisL

Cryin' won't help you, prayin' won't do you no good,
Now, cryin' won't help you, prayin' won't do you no good,
When the levee breaks, mama, you got to move.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



Now THAT is my idea of gospel music!    More gospel music please!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is my idea of gospel music!    More gospel music please!
Click to expand...


You want some of that Elvis real stuff , er wut?

Elvis actually studied Gospel, all them old-timey songs and all that. True Story.


----------



## ChrisL

Wow!  Hallelujah!


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is my idea of gospel music!    More gospel music please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want some of that Elvis real stuff , er wut?
> 
> Elvis actually studied Gospel, all them old-timey songs and all that. True Story.
Click to expand...


Meh.  I am listening to some Zeppelin tonight.  Not a fan of Elvis.  A bit outdated.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

I am still listening to In My Time of Dying.  That is a really LOOONG song.  Good though.  Maybe one of the best songs ever!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


>



It's just amazing that one band can have SO MANY great tunes!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bombastic!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL A long time ago, a good gf of mine turned me on to Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh Yeah! Jammin!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


>



I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.
Click to expand...


Awww, Why is that happening? Is it the A chord on the Marshall tube stack?


----------



## Marion Morrison

K, 'nuff Page and Plant. Time for Bruce and friends for me.


----------



## ChrisL

I like me some Iron Maiden too!


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


>



I love the beginning riff in that song.  So awesome.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.
Click to expand...


Is it a headache?  Kids?  Husband?


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a headache?  Kids?  Husband?
Click to expand...


Everything and anything, but I also have a nice dinner last night of Penne with chocolate fudge sauce, black olives and green peppers and then I sniff a bag of fine sand that Mr. Lucy brought home for me.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a headache?  Kids?  Husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything and anything, but I also have a nice dinner last night of Penne with chocolate fudge sauce, black olives and green peppers and then I sniff a bag of fine sand that Mr. Lucy brought home for me.
Click to expand...


???    What?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


>



You should have Penne with chocolate fudge sauce and sniff sand, I recommend these things Marion


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a headache?  Kids?  Husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything and anything, but I also have a nice dinner last night of Penne with chocolate fudge sauce, black olives and green peppers and then I sniff a bag of fine sand that Mr. Lucy brought home for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???    What?
Click to expand...


Its good stuff Chris.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a headache?  Kids?  Husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything and anything, but I also have a nice dinner last night of Penne with chocolate fudge sauce, black olives and green peppers and then I sniff a bag of fine sand that Mr. Lucy brought home for me.
Click to expand...


Whelp ---- snorting sand will do that.

What you need is a good laugh Oosie.  Check my new avatar.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have Penne with chocolate fudge sauce and sniff sand, I recommend these things Marion
Click to expand...


Sand?  Why would you sniff sand.  Maybe that's why you feel sick?


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a headache?  Kids?  Husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything and anything, but I also have a nice dinner last night of Penne with chocolate fudge sauce, black olives and green peppers and then I sniff a bag of fine sand that Mr. Lucy brought home for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- snorting sand will do that.
> 
> What you need is a good laugh Oosie.  Check my new avatar.
Click to expand...


Snorting sand ogo is where it is at....BIGLY 






It is great


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a headache?  Kids?  Husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything and anything, but I also have a nice dinner last night of Penne with chocolate fudge sauce, black olives and green peppers and then I sniff a bag of fine sand that Mr. Lucy brought home for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- snorting sand will do that.
> 
> What you need is a good laugh Oosie.  Check my new avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snorting sand ogo is where it is at....BIGLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is great
Click to expand...


Mr. Lucy is trying to kill you!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a headache?  Kids?  Husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything and anything, but I also have a nice dinner last night of Penne with chocolate fudge sauce, black olives and green peppers and then I sniff a bag of fine sand that Mr. Lucy brought home for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- snorting sand will do that.
> 
> What you need is a good laugh Oosie.  Check my new avatar.
Click to expand...


What is it?  A manatee?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have Penne with chocolate fudge sauce and sniff sand, I recommend these things Marion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sand?  Why would you sniff sand.  Maybe that's why you feel sick?
Click to expand...


I do not feel sick at this moment, I don't know the sand is good I will sniff more post nap, I might put the bag of sand right next to the bed I just thought of doing this, it's a good idea I think.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a headache?  Kids?  Husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything and anything, but I also have a nice dinner last night of Penne with chocolate fudge sauce, black olives and green peppers and then I sniff a bag of fine sand that Mr. Lucy brought home for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- snorting sand will do that.
> 
> What you need is a good laugh Oosie.  Check my new avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snorting sand ogo is where it is at....BIGLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Lucy is trying to kill you!!!
Click to expand...


Mr. Lucy is adorable he paints my toenails and makes me ice cream.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a headache?  Kids?  Husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything and anything, but I also have a nice dinner last night of Penne with chocolate fudge sauce, black olives and green peppers and then I sniff a bag of fine sand that Mr. Lucy brought home for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- snorting sand will do that.
> 
> What you need is a good laugh Oosie.  Check my new avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it?  A manatee?
Click to expand...


It's the President of Asia!  Can't you read??

Now curtsy, you peasant.  Or whatever it is POTCOA gets.

I dunno what it is.  Oosie got it for me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a headache?  Kids?  Husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything and anything, but I also have a nice dinner last night of Penne with chocolate fudge sauce, black olives and green peppers and then I sniff a bag of fine sand that Mr. Lucy brought home for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- snorting sand will do that.
> 
> What you need is a good laugh Oosie.  Check my new avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it?  A manatee?
Click to expand...


No it is the President of Asia.

Mr. Lucy for lunch today is going to make smoked salmon, on my smoked salmon I am putting the below things but I do not like the pink and red ones so they are being removed first.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am listening to my head exploding  Not a happy bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a headache?  Kids?  Husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything and anything, but I also have a nice dinner last night of Penne with chocolate fudge sauce, black olives and green peppers and then I sniff a bag of fine sand that Mr. Lucy brought home for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- snorting sand will do that.
> 
> What you need is a good laugh Oosie.  Check my new avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it?  A manatee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is the President of Asia.
> 
> Mr. Lucy for lunch today is going to make smoked salmon, on my smoked salmon I am putting the below things but I do not like the pink and red ones so they are being removed first.
> 
> View attachment 172136
Click to expand...


Gross!


----------



## ChrisL

Last song for me, and I'm calling it a night!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a headache?  Kids?  Husband?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything and anything, but I also have a nice dinner last night of Penne with chocolate fudge sauce, black olives and green peppers and then I sniff a bag of fine sand that Mr. Lucy brought home for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- snorting sand will do that.
> 
> What you need is a good laugh Oosie.  Check my new avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it?  A manatee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is the President of Asia.
> 
> Mr. Lucy for lunch today is going to make smoked salmon, on my smoked salmon I am putting the below things but I do not like the pink and red ones so they are being removed first.
> 
> View attachment 172136
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gross!
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## Kat

Think they or ChrisL is not getting it.


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> Think they or ChrisL is not getting it.



  Preggers?  Lucy Hamilton


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything and anything, but I also have a nice dinner last night of Penne with chocolate fudge sauce, black olives and green peppers and then I sniff a bag of fine sand that Mr. Lucy brought home for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- snorting sand will do that.
> 
> What you need is a good laugh Oosie.  Check my new avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it?  A manatee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is the President of Asia.
> 
> Mr. Lucy for lunch today is going to make smoked salmon, on my smoked salmon I am putting the below things but I do not like the pink and red ones so they are being removed first.
> 
> View attachment 172136
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gross!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


Sprinkles on salmon, that's why!    I will not try it, I will not Sam I Am!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think they or ChrisL is not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preggers?  Lucy Hamilton
Click to expand...


This is correct of course, Kid E arriving this year, Kid A he was aged five years in December, Kid B is aged three years in March, Kid C and Kid D they now fourteen months in age and both boys, so Kid B and me hope that Kid E is a girl as we are out numbered in this house with males.

ZZ PUPPS say to me that I should give up my actual military career because I have now committed myself to a full unit at home 24/7 for the next 15 to 18 years he also say that with Kid E Mr. Lucy and me will have enough for a basketball team lol we are not in the knowledge here of basketball so I prefer that Mr. Lucy and me have enough for two Bobsleigh teams, we can have one two man team and one mixed team with one kidlet as the substitute, that is if Kat is not right and we have Kid E and Kid F then we can have three Bobsleigh teams, I prefer not another double happening though.

I phone my CO and tell him that I will be out of action most of this year and he say okay but he say how do I cope sans Martini's for most of this year and I say I know darling Mr. Lucy has a lot to answer for


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- snorting sand will do that.
> 
> What you need is a good laugh Oosie.  Check my new avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it?  A manatee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is the President of Asia.
> 
> Mr. Lucy for lunch today is going to make smoked salmon, on my smoked salmon I am putting the below things but I do not like the pink and red ones so they are being removed first.
> 
> View attachment 172136
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gross!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sprinkles on salmon, that's why!    I will not try it, I will not Sam I Am!
Click to expand...


It was excellent it was excellent  I am sniffing my bag of sand right now.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think they or ChrisL is not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preggers?  Lucy Hamilton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is correct of course, Kid E arriving this year, Kid A he was aged five years in December, Kid B is aged three years in March, Kid C and Kid D they now fourteen months in age and both boys, so Kid B and me hope that Kid E is a girl as we are out numbered in this house with males.
> 
> ZZ PUPPS say to me that I should give up my actual military career because I have now committed myself to a full unit at home 24/7 for the next 15 to 18 years he also say that with Kid E Mr. Lucy and me will have enough for a basketball team lol we are not in the knowledge here of basketball so I prefer that Mr. Lucy and me have enough for two Bobsleigh teams, we can have one two man team and one mixed team with one kidlet as the substitute, that is if Kat is not right and we have Kid E and Kid F then we can have three Bobsleigh teams, I prefer not another double happening though.
> 
> I phone my CO and tell him that I will be out of action most of this year and he say okay but he say how do I cope sans Martini's for most of this year and I say I know darling Mr. Lucy has a lot to answer for
Click to expand...

 You are correct...lol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think they or ChrisL is not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preggers?  Lucy Hamilton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is correct of course, Kid E arriving this year, Kid A he was aged five years in December, Kid B is aged three years in March, Kid C and Kid D they now fourteen months in age and both boys, so Kid B and me hope that Kid E is a girl as we are out numbered in this house with males.
> 
> ZZ PUPPS say to me that I should give up my actual military career because I have now committed myself to a full unit at home 24/7 for the next 15 to 18 years he also say that with Kid E Mr. Lucy and me will have enough for a basketball team lol we are not in the knowledge here of basketball so I prefer that Mr. Lucy and me have enough for two Bobsleigh teams, we can have one two man team and one mixed team with one kidlet as the substitute, that is if Kat is not right and we have Kid E and Kid F then we can have three Bobsleigh teams, I prefer not another double happening though.
> 
> I phone my CO and tell him that I will be out of action most of this year and he say okay but he say how do I cope sans Martini's for most of this year and I say I know darling Mr. Lucy has a lot to answer for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct...lol.
Click to expand...


Yes I know lol.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Etta James "A Sunday Kind of Love" from her first album "At Last!" released in 1960 on Argo Records which was a subsidiary of Chess Records.

There is something wrong with people who do not adore Etta James, the same with there is something wrong with people who do not adore Ella Fitzgerald.


Edited to add that Coyote has abandoned my thread now or something?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton


----------



## Marion Morrison

One more, in that "Take 5" mode.


----------



## ChrisL

Rocko said:


>



I used to love these guys.  I wonder what happened to them?


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

Yep, back in the day, I liked 3 Doors Down and then Godsmack came along.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Yep, back in the day, I liked 3 Doors Down and then Godsmack came along.



Yeahh, back in the day b4 that.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, back in the day, I liked 3 Doors Down and then Godsmack came along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh, back in the day b4 that.
Click to expand...


This has to be probably one of the best live performances ever!  I present you . . .  Fade To Black   All bow to the GODS of heavy metal, thy name be Metallica.


----------



## ChrisL

I get the chills when I listen to this version of Fade to Black.  It is THAT amazing.


----------



## ChrisL

Another one of my favorite Metallica live performances.  It must have been something else to be able to see them live back in the day!   For Whom The Fucking Bell Tolls!  Yeah!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> I get the chills when I listen to this version of Fade to Black.  It is THAT amazing.



This strikes a "chord" with me.


----------



## ChrisL

Some speed metal!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Oh man, Creeping Death could be my favorite!


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison, we are totally ROCKING this thread out!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison

I kinda feel da rock n roll.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> I kinda feel da rock n roll.



Fucking Brits though.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda feel da rock n roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Brits though.
Click to expand...


That's kinda their own thing, and yes, I love me some Maiden.


----------



## Marion Morrison

'Murica!


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> 'Murica!



I actually prefer his version of Voodoo Child to Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

For my ex:


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Death of a legend.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Acoustic:

'lectrified:


----------



## Rocko

Alice In Chains - Rooster


----------



## Rocko

Tove Lo - Habits (Stay High)


----------



## Coyote

Simon and Garfunkel are unparalled in putting poetry to music imo....and Eva Cassidy does a lovely version of this one:


----------



## Coyote

John Prine....Hello in there...Hello

Do you know any lonely old people...folks that seem forgotten?  Say hello...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Simon and Garfunkel are unparalled in putting poetry to music imo....and Eva Cassidy does a lovely version of this one:



Not my fave genre of music, but that song has it all! 

(except Rock and Roll)


----------



## Coyote

Ryan Adams...In my time of need

A song story....of a life together

_Will you comfort me in my time of need.... Will you say to me a little rains gonna come... Can you take away the pain of hurtful deeds... I will come for you when my days are through... Let your smile just off and carry me...._


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon and Garfunkel are unparalled in putting poetry to music imo....and Eva Cassidy does a lovely version of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fave genre of music, but that song has it all!
> 
> (except Rock and Roll)
Click to expand...



She has a lovely voice  -  seems harder to find these days when voices can be digitally enhanced


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon and Garfunkel are unparalled in putting poetry to music imo....and Eva Cassidy does a lovely version of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fave genre of music, but that song has it all!
> 
> (except Rock and Roll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She has a lovely voice  -  seems harder to find these days when voices can be digitally enhanced
Click to expand...


She's a great performer!


----------



## Coyote

One Toke Over the Line....


----------



## Coyote

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr Bojangles....


----------



## Coyote

Woody Guthrie...This Land is Your Land ... it actually had more verses then most people realize.


----------



## Coyote

This Train

Sister Rosetta Tharpe....

Old Crowe Medicine Show and Edward Sharpe

Johnny Cash


----------



## Coyote

This was recorded where I work - I was there!   Bill Danoff wrote Country Roads.


This one is a better sound though


----------



## Coyote

Joni Mitchell....The Circle Game


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Coyote

Checkerboard Strangler - have to thank you for introducing me to this duo


----------



## Coyote

Joe Ely - Row of Dominos


_Don't let your past drive you under_
_You know how a memory comes and goes_
_Well, the years rolled away just like thunder_
_Where they fell like a row of dominoes_
_They fell like a row of dominoes_


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

Coyote said:


> Checkerboard Strangler - have to thank you for introducing me to this duo



Huh?? Gene Clark was a founding member of The Byrds...him and Roger McGuinn?
You remember, don't you?

Here, have another Gene Clark tune...this one might just choke you up a little.
It's one of those tunes that might make you want to drive your car off a cliff (LOL)
No, not really, but I swear, that Gene Clark died of a broken heart.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

Coyote said:


> Joe Ely - Row of Dominos
> 
> 
> _Don't let your past drive you under_
> _You know how a memory comes and goes_
> _Well, the years rolled away just like thunder_
> _Where they fell like a row of dominoes_
> _They fell like a row of dominoes_



Yeah, he's a heavy dude!


----------



## Coyote

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checkerboard Strangler - have to thank you for introducing me to this duo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? Gene Clark was a founding member of The Byrds...him and Roger McGuinn?
> You remember, don't you?
> 
> Here, have another Gene Clark tune...this one might just choke you up a little.
> It's one of those tunes that might make you want to drive your car off a cliff (LOL)
> No, not really, but I swear, that Gene Clark died of a broken heart.
Click to expand...



Yes - I know him from The Byrds (a favorite group of mine) but I've never heard him and Carla Olson together   That is a beautiful song....


----------



## Coyote

Lyle Lovett...If I had a boat...


----------



## Coyote

BoDeans - Good Things


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

Time to change it up a little and go back to my hard rock hippie past in Minneapolis!

The James Walsh Gypsy Band - Gypsy Queen Pt. 1
If you like Hammond B3 organs ROARING to life against a backdrop of hard driving guitar duos, you will love this band.


----------



## WheelieAddict

old school


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> For my ex:



Marion Morrison Pogo some excellent trumpet from Clark Terry on the below, Sonny Rollins on tenor saxophone, Paul Chambers on double bass and as ever excellent drumming and some Timpani from Max Roach.

Thelonious Monk "Bemsha Swing" from the album "Brilliant Corners" released in 1957 on Riverside Records.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> some excellent trumpet from Clark Terry on the below,



I must say, of all the below players I've heard, nobody out-belows Clark Terry.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> some excellent trumpet from Clark Terry on the below,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, of all the below players I've heard, nobody out-belows Clark Terry.
Click to expand...


I agree with perhaps the exception of Don Cherry with his rapid fire solos for Ornette Coleman.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Today I have had Kid A listening to Nina Nastasia, all six albums of, he likes her, the below "This Familiar Way" musically is obviously a Tango, there is something wrong with people who do not like Tango.

Nina Nastasia "This Familiar Way" from the album "Outlaster" released in 2010 on Fat Cat Records.


Pogo you should check Nina Nastasia I think you will like, I should add that 90% of her recordings is not Tango but more a combination of Neo-Folk, Chamber Music and Neo-Classical often all together in one song.

Nina Nastasia - Wikipedia


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> some excellent trumpet from Clark Terry on the below,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, of all the below players I've heard, nobody out-belows Clark Terry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with perhaps the exception of Don Cherry with his rapid fire solos for Ornette Coleman.
Click to expand...


Actually I was just joking on the word "below".... playing the below, get it?  
Whew, tough crowd here.

But here's the closest thing to playing the bellows as we probably get ---

​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> some excellent trumpet from Clark Terry on the below,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, of all the below players I've heard, nobody out-belows Clark Terry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with perhaps the exception of Don Cherry with his rapid fire solos for Ornette Coleman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I was just joking on the word "below".... playing the below, get it?
> Whew, tough crowd here.
> 
> But here's the closest thing to playing the bellows as we probably get ---
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


*"Actually I was just joking on the word "below".... playing the below, get it?"*

No I didn't, Clark Terry a great trumpet player so I agree but add with the exception of Don Cherry, I am having the disconnect somewhere though with playing the below, I Googled but it did not help so you'll just have to tell me the answer ogo.


----------



## Pogo

Dorothy Ashby: "Charmaine"  --- Prestige LP "Hip Harp" 1958

​


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> some excellent trumpet from Clark Terry on the below,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, of all the below players I've heard, nobody out-belows Clark Terry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with perhaps the exception of Don Cherry with his rapid fire solos for Ornette Coleman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I was just joking on the word "below".... playing the below, get it?
> Whew, tough crowd here.
> 
> But here's the closest thing to playing the bellows as we probably get ---
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Actually I was just joking on the word "below".... playing the below, get it?"*
> 
> No I didn't, Clark Terry a great trumpet player so I agree but add with the exception of Don Cherry, I am having the disconnect somewhere though with playing the below, I Googled but it did not help so you'll just have to tell me the answer ogo.
Click to expand...


Aggggh.

I'm treating the word "below" as a noun.  "Plays the below", as in "plays the trumpet", "plays the clarinet" etc.

I forgot, Teutons have no sense of humour.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Dorothy Ashby: "Charmaine"  --- Prestige LP "Hip Harp" 1958
> 
> ​



Dorothy Ashby one of the rare Jazz Harpists, the Harp not known as being a Jazz instrument ever she also on some recordings used a Japanese instrument the Koto.

Koto (instrument) - Wikipedia

Prestige Records was a great label among others Miles Davis started on Prestige with his first album "The Musings of Miles" (Oscar Pettiford on bass and Philly Joe Jones on drums) released in 1955.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> some excellent trumpet from Clark Terry on the below,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, of all the below players I've heard, nobody out-belows Clark Terry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with perhaps the exception of Don Cherry with his rapid fire solos for Ornette Coleman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I was just joking on the word "below".... playing the below, get it?
> Whew, tough crowd here.
> 
> But here's the closest thing to playing the bellows as we probably get ---
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Actually I was just joking on the word "below".... playing the below, get it?"*
> 
> No I didn't, Clark Terry a great trumpet player so I agree but add with the exception of Don Cherry, I am having the disconnect somewhere though with playing the below, I Googled but it did not help so you'll just have to tell me the answer ogo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aggggh.
> 
> I'm treating the word "below" as a noun.  "Plays the below", as in "plays the trumpet", "plays the clarinet" etc.
> 
> I forgot, Teutons have no sense of humour.
Click to expand...


No now more confusing.

Um we have our own humour which is very humourous and also weird sometimes.


----------



## Pogo

"Pipeline" played on triple-tracked Guayaguems 

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## MaryL

Dave Mason:  yet again.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> "Pipeline" played on triple-tracked Guayaguems
> 
> ​



Today again I have had Kid A indulging in my obsession with 1960s Girl Groups so we have been listening mainly to The Shirelles one of the greatest of the Girl Groups.

The Shirelles "Putty In Your Hands" from the album "Baby It's You" released in 1962 on Scepter Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> For my ex:



Hey John Wayne, if you have not put chocolate fudge sauce on Chinese Spring Rolls I recommend, it is excellent I had this on Thursday, then I sniffed some coal and that was excellent also


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> For my ex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John Wayne, if you have not put chocolate fudge sauce on Chinese Spring Rolls I recommend, it is excellent I had this on Thursday, then I sniffed some coal and that was excellent also
Click to expand...


 But if that's what you want, you should have it.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Zander




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## FJO

What I am NOT listening to is post-1965 crap of any kind.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Michael Stanley - Let's Get The Show On The road*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


>



Hey I ASSUME you have seen and heard this one?


----------



## Zander




----------



## 2lit2politic

I'm currently listening to: 
Naughty by Nature - Yoke the Joker


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> For my ex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John Wayne, if you have not put chocolate fudge sauce on Chinese Spring Rolls I recommend, it is excellent I had this on Thursday, then I sniffed some coal and that was excellent also
Click to expand...


Do you always crave to sniff random things when you are pregnant?  I've never heard of that symptom before.  Don't sniff any paint or glue, whatever you do!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> For my ex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John Wayne, if you have not put chocolate fudge sauce on Chinese Spring Rolls I recommend, it is excellent I had this on Thursday, then I sniffed some coal and that was excellent also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you always crave to sniff random things when you are pregnant?  I've never heard of that symptom before.  Don't sniff any paint or glue, whatever you do!
Click to expand...


With Kid A no, with Kid B no, this start with Kid C and Kid D and it was the same craving sniffing sand and sometimes a lump of coal, weird, lol no I won't sniff paint or glue


----------



## Mindful




----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> For my ex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John Wayne, if you have not put chocolate fudge sauce on Chinese Spring Rolls I recommend, it is excellent I had this on Thursday, then I sniffed some coal and that was excellent also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you always crave to sniff random things when you are pregnant?  I've never heard of that symptom before.  Don't sniff any paint or glue, whatever you do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Kid A no, with Kid B no, this start with Kid C and Kid D and it was the same craving sniffing sand and sometimes a lump of coal, weird, lol no I won't sniff paint or glue
Click to expand...


Don't sniff the kitty litter either!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> For my ex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John Wayne, if you have not put chocolate fudge sauce on Chinese Spring Rolls I recommend, it is excellent I had this on Thursday, then I sniffed some coal and that was excellent also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you always crave to sniff random things when you are pregnant?  I've never heard of that symptom before.  Don't sniff any paint or glue, whatever you do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Kid A no, with Kid B no, this start with Kid C and Kid D and it was the same craving sniffing sand and sometimes a lump of coal, weird, lol no I won't sniff paint or glue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't sniff the kitty litter either!
Click to expand...


No I will not


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Coyote

Years ago....there was a wonderful folk music program on the radio I listened to every week - Dick Cerri's Music Americana....the show is gone and so is Dick Cerri but this was a song I heard first there.

I often feel this way....Small Blue Thing


----------



## Coyote

A song about an exceptional cock


----------



## Coyote




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Coyote




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Coyote




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Michelle420

Come on mama
Heal this lonesome man
Grow the tree of wholeness
In this desert land

Come on papa
Your end is the means
Don't trade your love and goodness
For the golden machine

You run for the money
You don't even know about wild mountain honey...


----------



## Michelle420

Try, try, try just a little bit harder
So I can love, love, love him, I tell myself
Well, I'm gonna try yeah, just a little bit harder
So I won't lose, lose, lose him to nobody else.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

Full movie....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Skull Pilot

I hit shuffle for my entire music library and this popped up.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420

Sing, sing a song
Sing out loud
Sing out strong
Sing of good things not bad
Sing of happy not sad


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

froggy said:


>



That calls for muting and still watching with another song playing!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

An old 12-bar


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hah! Yessir I understand this cracker!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


> An old 12-bar



Loved it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I got my friend's son interested in music with this.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Pogo

Carnaval, y'all.    World's biggest party going down in Brasil as we sit.

Chico Buarque's Vai Passar is as good an infectious samba as any.....

​A samba about samba, the spectacle of a samba parade passing in the street.  Crank it up.  Crank it WAY up.

Samba comes from _semba_, describing both a percussion rhythm and its dance, from Angola.  As they repeat the lyrics the percussion transcends into different highlights; the deep _surdo _one-two heartbeat, the ringing plastic hand drums called _tambourims _and later the squeaky _cuíca_.

The imagery is taken from the street protests against the repressive military government of the 1960s-1980s,  During the cultural repression and censorship many artists self-exiled to places they could freely express; Chico Buarque stayed in Brazil writing songs that looked like simple love songs but were allegories for protest such as the one quoted in the second image:  (Apesar de você) Amanhá vai ser outro dia! (in spite of you, tomorrow will be a new day).

​
skye


----------



## Pogo

Meanwhile --- in New Orleans ....

​

One of the comments kinda says it all --- "nothing about this band makes sense--- until you hear them play"


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Meanwhile --- in New Orleans ....
> 
> 
> One of the comments kinda says it all --- "nothing about this band makes sense--- until you hear them play"



Who is Haruka Kikuchi?


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Ridgerunner

Anyone who is younger than 40 may have never seen this classic movie with a cast of some of the best actors to ever work in Hollyweird... If you never listen to anything I say listen now... Watch  *Cool Hand Luke* ... How many hardboiled eggs could you eat?


----------



## Mindful

Chicago.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Dragonlady

I asked Siri to play Rachmaninov’s Concerto No 2. She played the cha cha version. I had no idea there was such a thing. It was . . .indescribable.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Back in the biker days


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Good music and smooth as water.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

To the girls I  missed.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## froggy




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

A little tribute to Dolores O'Riordan..


----------



## Darkwind

The two black guys who resuscitated Aerosmith.


----------



## Darkwind

And some sorely needed school happiness...


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Darkwind said:


>




I thought it was this:


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Pogo

Geeshie Wiley "Last Kind Word" -- 1930

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

psychedelic furs, early eighties before America was screwed Music


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

For the one that got away


----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## P F Tinmore

*STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN (Led Zeppelin) Harp Twins - Camille and Kennerly HARP ROCK*

**


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## froggy

The best should stay with the best


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## impuretrash




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

_Is it any wonder I reject you first?
Fame, fame, fame, fame
Is it any wonder you are too cool to fool? (fame)
Fame, bully for you, chilly for me
Got to get a rain check on pain (fame)_


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Darkwind

I have always been a fan of Heart.  But I always thought that they were just a couple of bitches riding the rock train and getting rich.

Nothing wrong with that....but as they aged, they became so much better.

Notice how much less shrill the song is, and how easier the lyrics and harmony flow from them.  Maybe its because I'm older too, but I much prefer this version of a rock classic.


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Crixus

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.





Hmm. Never gave this stuff a listen. Thanks for the intro.


----------



## Crixus

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My dog snoring?





Yeah, if you dog is the one in your avi then not only are you treated to snoring, but some loud ass dog farts to.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## froggy




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## froggy




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

Excuse me, my sweater is really inside out and backwards...


----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Missin the Mrs.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Amaranth




----------



## Michelle420

I'm having a Led Zeppelin kick tonight


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


>



I was gonna post that last night. Nile Rodgers kicks ass!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna post that last night. Nile Rodgers kicks ass!
Click to expand...


He's still going, despite bouts with cancer.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Dalia




----------



## BradVesp

The War On Drugs' Holding On.
(Dr. Dog's good too.  Philadelphia's music doesn't get any respect)


----------



## MaryL

I never heard this sweet  "Iz " guy  until my poor old dog, Quasi died  2012 , they played this song when  I got home on Pandora. It broke my heart. I  think Quasi and Iz are playing together over the rainbow...wait for me guys!


----------



## BradVesp

MaryL said:


> I never heard this sweet  "Iz " guy  until my poor old dog, Quasi died  2012 , they played this song when  I got home on Pandora. It broke my heart. I  think Quasi and Iz are playing together over the rainbow...wait for me guys!



Oh, yeah, that one's sweet.  I'd heard it about fifteen years ago and it stuck out.  It reminds me about the Leonard Cohen Hallelujah version, they don't sound alike, but they really stick with you.  There's some songs -some artists - that can do that and I'm always amazed.


----------



## Darkwind

Wow...


----------



## Darkwind

some serious jam


----------



## Michelle420

Oh baby, bring it all to me
But I don't need no fancy cars or diamond rings
Oh baby, bring it all to me
Gimme your time, your love, your space, your energy


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

The rapey-type song: My fave is dead and bloated.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BS Filter




----------



## WheelieAddict

Here is one out of left field everyone is going to hate, hell yeah!


----------



## Coyote

Joni Mitchell - The Circle Game


Yesterday a child came out to wonder
Caught a dragonfly inside a jar
Fearful when the sky was full of thunder
And tearful at the falling of a star
And the seasons they go round and round
And the painted ponies go up and down
We're captive on the carousel of time
We can't return we can only look behind
From where we came
And go round and round and round
In the circle game
Then the child moved ten times round the seasons
Skated over ten clear frozen streams
Words like, when you're older, must appease him
And promises of someday make his dreams
And the seasons they go round and round
And the painted ponies go up and down
We're captive on the carousel of time
We can't return we can only look behind
From where we came
And go round and round and round
In the circle game
Sixteen springs and sixteen summers gone now
Cartwheels turn to car wheels through the town
And they tell him,
Take your time, it won't be long now
Till you drag your feet to slow the circles down
And the seasons they go round and round
And the painted ponies go up and down
We're captive on the carousel of time
We can't return we can only look behind
From where we came
And go round and round and round
In the circle game
So the years spin by and now the boy is twenty
Though his dreams have lost some grandeur coming true
There'll be new dreams, maybe better dreams and plenty
Before the last revolving year is through
And the seasons they go round and round
And the painted ponies go up and down
We're captive on the carousel of time
We can't return, we can only look behind
From where we came
And go round and round and round
In the circle game
And go round and round and round
In the circle game


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## impuretrash




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

Sam Cooke - Change is Going to Come

A powerful song and powerful imagery...


----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Sam Cooke - Change is Going to Come
> 
> A powerful song and powerful imagery...



Man, I wish they didn't kill MLK Jr.


----------



## MaryL

Cocteau Twins. Heaven or Las Vegas.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

Las Vegas, you say? From the man that put Vegas on the map.


----------



## MaryL

Tom Waits. Those beautiful maladies...Innocent when you dream..


----------



## skameykin22

Yes, great music.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit and Somebody To Love, American Bandstand, 1967*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Borillar

Been listening to Neil Young lately.


----------



## xband

Pomp and Circumstance.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## OldLady

_Freedom
Freedom        _

_Freedom
Freedom….._

_Sometimes I feel
Like a motherless child_

_Sometimes I feel
Like a motherless child_

_Sometimes I feel
Like a motherless child_

_A long
Way
From my home, yeah
Yeah_

_Sing
Freedom
Freedom….._

_Sometimes I feel
Like I'm almost gone_

_Sometimes I feel
Like I'm almost gone_

_Sometimes I feel
Like I'm almost gone, yeah 
A long, long, long
Way
Way from my home, yeah
Yeah_

_Clap your hands
Clap your hands_

_Clap your hands
Clap your hands…_

_I got a telephone in my bosom
And I can call him up from heart_

_I got a telephone in my bosom
And I can call him up from heart_

_When I need my brother / (Brother)
Brother / (Brother)_

_When I need my father / (Father)
Father, hey / (Father)_

_Mother / (Mother)
Mother, hey / (Mother)_

_Sister / (Sister)
Yeah / (Yeah)_

_When I need my brother / (Brother)
Brother, hey / (Brother)_

_Mother / (Father)
Mother / (Mother)
Mother / (Mother)_

_Hey, yeah, yeah, yeah
Yeah-yeah, yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah…._


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

drifter said:


>



That's some good talent there. Very Spyro-Gyra-ish band. He's very skilled.


----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some good talent there. Very Spyro-Gyra-ish band. He's very skilled.
Click to expand...


Such a feel good in love song too.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I wanna go back to when there were no lil communist muppets allowed or encouraged in America.


----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


> I wanna go back to when there were no lil communist muppets allowed in America.



I just want to chill play uno and listen to love music LOL


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

drifter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna go back to when there were no lil communist muppets allowed in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to chill play uno and listen to love music LOL
Click to expand...


Draw four!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna go back to when there were no lil communist muppets allowed in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to chill play uno and listen to love music LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Draw four!
Click to expand...


----------



## Michelle420

A jazz version


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy

Mix - Greatest 60s Hits (by DiVé):


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## OZman




----------



## froggy




----------



## Witchit




----------



## Witchit

I remember the first time I saw this guy and I was like OH MY GOD!! That big voice is coming out of this kid??


----------



## Witchit




----------



## Witchit

Exactly what drunken heartbreak sounds like.


----------



## Witchit




----------



## Witchit




----------



## Witchit

I'm in a cover kind of mood. And this reminds me of Prince.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Witchit




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Witchit




----------



## froggy




----------



## Witchit

Start at two minutes if you loved the Rat Pack.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## MaryL

The string section at the end reminds me of clouds floating over my mothers grave, gets me every time...All those passing storm clouds and thunder she was... Damn I miss her...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Witchit




----------



## Witchit




----------



## Skull Pilot

WOW a new find for me Mindi Abair rocks


----------



## Skull Pilot

Twice as nice Mindi and Orianthi


----------



## papokarlo

did all so notorious


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Rambunctious

more my speed....tonight....


----------



## Michelle420

I'm retro tonight


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Skull Pilot

Tab Benoit.  Had the great pleasure seeing him live in New Orleans.


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Ridgerunner

Seven Bridges Road - Wikipedia


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Skull Pilot

drifter said:


>


Wow I used to have the biggest crush on her


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot

These Girls are a new find for me


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## HenryBHough

Kinky by name; kinky by nature....


----------



## Michelle420

Obsessed best duet on this show ever.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

You can say what you want about Joan Jett, "all her songs are covers" blah blah blah.

She nails the essence of the Chuck Berry-ness in this song live here, though. This is recent, too. Btw, this was an original song by The Runaways.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Rocko




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Darkwind

You know what?  I'm not a fan....still.

.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## ChrisL

Rambunctious said:


>



I think they were pretty awesome.  Love their unique sound and style.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## MaryL

The lamb lies down on Broadway, Genesis...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pogo

Emmylou Harris "How High the Moon" (1982 _Evangeline_)

​
Tasty _tasty _licks by in order of appearance, Tony Rice (0:36), Ricky Skaggs (1:06) and Jerry Douglas (2:40)


----------



## Pogo

Sensational Alex Harvey Band "The Man in the Jar" (live)


​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Sensational Alex Harvey Band "The Man in the Jar" (live)
> 
> 
> ​



Astoundingly stupid?  Did Patriot really say that?  I'm Polish, and between the two of us, I am obviously the smarter one!    I don't need any help to change light bulbs either!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

RIP Tim Bergling (Avicii). 28 years old.

*Wake Me Up - Avicii*


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sensational Alex Harvey Band "The Man in the Jar" (live)
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly stupid?  Did Patriot really say that?  I'm Polish, and between the two of us, I am obviously the smarter one!    I don't need any help to change light bulbs either!
Click to expand...


He did indeed, that's why I immortalized the quote, and the link goes to it. That's part of why I continue to call him "Buttsoiler".

My father-in-law was Polish, and one of the smartest guys I've ever met.  So was the guy who mentored me in the technical aspects of radio.  Then there was a third Polish friend, a brilliant artist, who turned me on to pierogies.

(heheh -- spell check doesn't recognize "pierogies" and wants to change it to "groupies"   )


----------



## Tehon

ChrisL said:


> I don't need any help to change light bulbs either!


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious

Turn it up!!!!!!


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Safe And Sound - Capital Cities*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Could Be Happy - Altered Images*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It's Going To Happen! - The Undertones*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Echo Beach - Martha and the Muffins*


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## evenflow1969

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


Hold on John from plastic Ono Band!


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla "A Day For The Hunter A Day For The Prey" @Jazz_In_Marciac *

**


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## BlackSand

.​
*"You want it all ... But you can't have it.
It's in your face ... But you can't grab it."

*​
*.*​


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## del




----------



## JakeStarkey

Mozart Quartet in C for strings


----------



## WheelieAddict

JakeStarkey said:


> Mozart Quartet in C for strings


----------



## WheelieAddict

JakeStarkey said:


> Mozart Quartet in C for strings


My favorite Mozart, how can you not love this


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## basquebromance

ZZ Top riff & a chorus the size of the Chattahoochee River.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## BlackSand

.​
*Stoney LaRue was good in concert last night.*

​
.​


----------



## BlackSand

.​

.​


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## ChrisL

Tomorrow is my Friday night!  And I don't care what you say about Florida Georgia Line.  I LOVE this song.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Weatherman2020

Got invited to the Dress Rehearsal for this show, and they ended up using a lot of the footage from that night in the final DVD performance. 2nd row center, so a great night as it was many times informal.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Marion Morrison

Weatherman2020 said:


> Got invited to the Dress Rehearsal for this show, and they ended up using a lot of the footage from that night in the final DVD performance. 2nd row center, so a great night as it was many times informal.



Wtf is this NC stuff with Steve Martin? 

Zero fucks given, that's some mighty fine work right there.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Weatherman2020

Marion Morrison said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invited to the Dress Rehearsal for this show, and they ended up using a lot of the footage from that night in the final DVD performance. 2nd row center, so a great night as it was many times informal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is this NC stuff with Steve Martin?
> 
> Zero fucks given, that's some mighty fine work right there.
Click to expand...

NC?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Weatherman2020 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invited to the Dress Rehearsal for this show, and they ended up using a lot of the footage from that night in the final DVD performance. 2nd row center, so a great night as it was many times informal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is this NC stuff with Steve Martin?
> 
> Zero fucks given, that's some mighty fine work right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NC?
Click to expand...


North Carolina. Is not in California.


----------



## evenflow1969

Marion Morrison said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invited to the Dress Rehearsal for this show, and they ended up using a lot of the footage from that night in the final DVD performance. 2nd row center, so a great night as it was many times informal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is this NC stuff with Steve Martin?
> 
> Zero fucks given, that's some mighty fine work right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Carolina. Is not in California.
Click to expand...

I was not listening to anything when I saw this thread again. Reminded me I need to do some thing about that.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Marion Morrison said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invited to the Dress Rehearsal for this show, and they ended up using a lot of the footage from that night in the final DVD performance. 2nd row center, so a great night as it was many times informal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is this NC stuff with Steve Martin?
> 
> Zero fucks given, that's some mighty fine work right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Carolina. Is not in California.
Click to expand...

One of my favorite songs, I could write a movie based upon the lyrics.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Weatherman2020 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invited to the Dress Rehearsal for this show, and they ended up using a lot of the footage from that night in the final DVD performance. 2nd row center, so a great night as it was many times informal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is this NC stuff with Steve Martin?
> 
> Zero fucks given, that's some mighty fine work right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Carolina. Is not in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my favorite songs, I could write a movie based upon the lyrics.
Click to expand...


Whoops, I guess it was SC.

Edie Brickell is pretty hot!

Dime to a dollar she has a smidgen of Indian blood.

Am I a bad cracker for being one state off?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Marion Morrison said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invited to the Dress Rehearsal for this show, and they ended up using a lot of the footage from that night in the final DVD performance. 2nd row center, so a great night as it was many times informal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is this NC stuff with Steve Martin?
> 
> Zero fucks given, that's some mighty fine work right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Carolina. Is not in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my favorite songs, I could write a movie based upon the lyrics.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoops, I gues it was SC.
> 
> Edie Brickell is pretty hot!
> 
> Dime to a dollar she has a smidgen of Indian blood.
Click to expand...

Married to Paul Simon.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Weatherman2020 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is this NC stuff with Steve Martin?
> 
> Zero fucks given, that's some mighty fine work right there.
> 
> 
> 
> NC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Carolina. Is not in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my favorite songs, I could write a movie based upon the lyrics.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoops, I gues it was SC.
> 
> Edie Brickell is pretty hot!
> 
> Dime to a dollar she has a smidgen of Indian blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Married to Paul Simon.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking he's a lucky man.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Marion Morrison said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Carolina. Is not in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my favorite songs, I could write a movie based upon the lyrics.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoops, I gues it was SC.
> 
> Edie Brickell is pretty hot!
> 
> Dime to a dollar she has a smidgen of Indian blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Married to Paul Simon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking he's a lucky man.
Click to expand...

I'm surprised they don't have albums together, guess Paul is enjoying retirement.

The band playing is the Steep Canyon Rangers, Martin went to a wedding in I believe NC and they had the gig.  Right place, right time.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Weatherman2020 said:


> One of my favorite songs, I could write a movie based upon the lyrics.



I would buy a ticket to see your movie...

Asheville N.C. is one of my all time favorite town/city... Absolutely beautiful... Last time I was there was on my way home from a race in Charlotte...

And the young lady has a purty smile...


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## HenryBHough

Ach!

'Tis Spring, yah, Springtime......


----------



## Theowl32

The first 1:30 of the video, very worth it.

She crazy  

Let me put it that way


----------



## MaryL

John Prine...Six O'clock news..


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## BS Filter




----------



## BS Filter




----------



## Pogo

Birmingham sound: Roy Wood / Wizzard "See My Baby Jive" (1973)

Densely packed wall of sound and infectious energy:

​
Roy Wood always had a real talent for composition.


----------



## Pogo

Robert Wilkins "(That's) No Way to Get Along" (1929)

​

The Rolling Stones tried to Led Zeppelin this as their own ("Prodigal Son") but were forced to credit Wilkins once the lawyers showed up.


----------



## Pogo

Back to Roy Wood / Electric Light Orchestra: "Mr Radio" (take 9) 
This version's much cleaner and less compressed than the one released in 1971

​


----------



## Marion Morrison

drifter said:


>




Donna Summer owns that song.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh! Now faggot Google has it, aye? This has not always been the case. if naked girl with the dobro wasn't there at the end,  I would delete it.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Is this not Keith Richards? Oh! The Chuck Berryness is fantastic! 

I


----------



## Marion Morrison

Crank it to 11


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

I'm just skipping around on this.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious

TURN IT UP


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious

Chilax time


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious

Now crank it up.....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Skip to 2:00 for the song. Son of a bitch! The real video is not available on the internet. 

PS: Slash is playing with them.


Here it is as played on the radio: Good song, IMO.


And a live version:


Warning: The Chuck Berryness is Yuge!

I love it!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> {video: Cake "I Will Survive"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donna Summer owns that song.
Click to expand...


Think you mean Gloria Gaynor dood.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


>



Stewart plagiarized this theme from Jorge Ben's "Taj Mahal" (originally done in 1972 but this later version's better):

​Rod Stewart apparently had spent leisure time in Brasil....

It sounds like "Tajee" in two syllables because in Portuguese you can't end a word in a consonant so an extra vowel sound always shows up (as in Italian).

-- combined with the sound of initial R sounding something like an English H, this also leads to some interesting word-borrowings, e.g. the word "rock" in Brazil is pronounced like the English word "hockey" and the word "rap" comes out sounding like "happy".


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## xband

The Song Remains The Same.


----------



## BS Filter




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Marion Morrison

Don't you tread on me. The worst song from these guys.


----------



## MaryL

The hardest working blind guy in show business!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

MaryL said:


> The hardest working blind guy in show business!



Ray Charles and Ronnie Milsap are chopped liverm I suppose?


----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest working blind guy in show business!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Charles and Ronnie Milsap are chopped liverm I suppose?
Click to expand...


Be a happy boy today.


----------



## MaryL

Well  take a 360, I am listening to  Big Country . Fields of fire...


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Michelle420

Here I go again on my own
Goin' down the only road I've ever known
Like a drifter I was born to walk alone


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Ridgerunner

If you're driving on the trip,                                         here is a classic to keep you cruising...


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## MaryL

Annie Lenox...castles burning, Don't t let the facts get you down, and you will turn around.


----------



## Michelle420

Ridgerunner said:


> If you're driving on the trip,                                         here is a classic to keep you cruising...



Ohhhh Thanks Ridgerunner you are so Cool!


----------



## Michelle420

Here's one for you Ridgerunner my friend pour some fine wine


----------



## Ridgerunner

drifter said:


> Here's one for you Ridgerunner my friend pour some fine wine



You made me smile my cyber stoner friend...


----------



## Michelle420

Hugs to everybody goodnighty
y


----------



## Darkwind

I highly recommend the movie, but have a box of tissue at the end...


----------



## Ridgerunner

Darkwind said:


> I highly recommend the movie, but have a box of tissue at the end...



Darkwind you are on my list...      I am going to be 64 years old and I am not supposed to get all weepy over a movie... Thanks for the recommendation... I had never ever even heard of the film...


----------



## Darkwind

Ridgerunner said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend the movie, but have a box of tissue at the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind you are on my list...      I am going to be 64 years old and I am not supposed to get all weepy over a movie... Thanks for the recommendation... I had never ever even heard of the film...
Click to expand...

Came out just this year.  Ed Harris does a wonderful job and I am not really a fan of his.


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## Pogo

Screamin' Jay Hawkins....

​


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Coyote

Ready for the Storm


----------



## Coyote




----------



## MaryL

Tom Waits.


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## MaryL

Blue man group-baba o'reily


----------



## del




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## del




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## turtledude




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## turtledude

Ridgerunner said:


>



David Byron (RIP) Tour de force:  one of the great hard rock lead vocals ever


----------



## turtledude

speaking of awesome hard rock lead vocals


----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## Coyote

Maybe the only peace there is...


----------



## Coyote

Some nice renditions of Ralph McTell's iconic song - The Street's of London


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> Maybe the only peace there is...


She has a nice voice. Is there an English version?


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the only peace there is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice voice. Is there an English version?
Click to expand...


I don't know but I'll look for one


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the only peace there is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice voice. Is there an English version?
Click to expand...


These are the English lyrics:

Where charity and love are, God is there.
Christ's love has gathered us into one.
Let us rejoice and be pleased in Him.
Let us fear, and let us love the living God.
And may we love each other with a sincere heart.
Where charity and love are, God is there.
As we are gathered into one body,
Beware, lest we be divided in mind.
Let evil impulses stop, let controversy cease,
And may Christ our God be in our midst.
Where charity and love are, God is there.
And may we with the saints also,
See Thy face in glory, O Christ our God:
The joy that is immense and good,
Unto the ages through infinite ages. Amen.


----------



## Coyote

Another song bird with a lovely voice - Eva Cassidy   This is a song by Sting, who's version is also lovely.  It sounds like an old song...but it isn't.


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the only peace there is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice voice. Is there an English version?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know but I'll look for one
Click to expand...

You’re a princess.


----------



## Coyote

Simon and Garfunkle...Kathy's Song


My mind’s distracted and diffused
My thoughts are many miles away
They lie with you when you’re asleep
And kiss you when you start your day


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the only peace there is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice voice. Is there an English version?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are the English lyrics:
> 
> Where charity and love are, God is there.
> Christ's love has gathered us into one.
> Let us rejoice and be pleased in Him.
> Let us fear, and let us love the living God.
> And may we love each other with a sincere heart.
> Where charity and love are, God is there.
> As we are gathered into one body,
> Beware, lest we be divided in mind.
> Let evil impulses stop, let controversy cease,
> And may Christ our God be in our midst.
> Where charity and love are, God is there.
> And may we with the saints also,
> See Thy face in glory, O Christ our God:
> The joy that is immense and good,
> Unto the ages through infinite ages. Amen.
Click to expand...

Beautiful.


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the only peace there is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice voice. Is there an English version?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know but I'll look for one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a princess.
Click to expand...




Far to wild for that.  And I'm not blonde


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the only peace there is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice voice. Is there an English version?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are the English lyrics:
> 
> Where charity and love are, God is there.
> Christ's love has gathered us into one.
> Let us rejoice and be pleased in Him.
> Let us fear, and let us love the living God.
> And may we love each other with a sincere heart.
> Where charity and love are, God is there.
> As we are gathered into one body,
> Beware, lest we be divided in mind.
> Let evil impulses stop, let controversy cease,
> And may Christ our God be in our midst.
> Where charity and love are, God is there.
> And may we with the saints also,
> See Thy face in glory, O Christ our God:
> The joy that is immense and good,
> Unto the ages through infinite ages. Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful.
Click to expand...



I think music has a way of bringing us to God, and that song with her voice is a compelling path


----------



## Coyote

And another incomparable voice...Roberta Flack....it seems we don't have as many of these...in an age when electronic manipulation can make anyone "great"?  Or maybe I'm cynical, but I love her in this song.


----------



## tycho1572

It’s funny how people’s taste in music changes over the years. Here’s an example of what I liked when I was younger....


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> It’s funny how people’s taste in music changes over the years. Here’s an example of what I liked when I was younger....



I find my tastes have widened a great deal as I grow older


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the only peace there is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice voice. Is there an English version?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know but I'll look for one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far to wild for that.  And I'm not blonde
Click to expand...

You’ll always be my princess.


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the only peace there is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice voice. Is there an English version?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know but I'll look for one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far to wild for that.  And I'm not blonde
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll always be my princess.
Click to expand...


Oh puh-leeze.  I model myself after a ubiquitous highly successful varmint and you label me Princess?


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Ready for the Storm - Kathy Mattea and Dougie MacLean


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice voice. Is there an English version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but I'll look for one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far to wild for that.  And I'm not blonde
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll always be my princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh puh-leeze.  I model myself after a ubiquitous highly successful varmint and you label me Princess?
Click to expand...

It’s your demeanor and taste in music.


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but I'll look for one
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far to wild for that.  And I'm not blonde
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll always be my princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh puh-leeze.  I model myself after a ubiquitous highly successful varmint and you label me Princess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s your demeanor and taste in music.
Click to expand...


I'm a bitch Tycho!

What is your taste in music?


----------



## Coyote

Turning Away - Dougie Maclean and Kathy Mattea


Pogo  have you heard this?


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far to wild for that.  And I'm not blonde
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll always be my princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh puh-leeze.  I model myself after a ubiquitous highly successful varmint and you label me Princess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s your demeanor and taste in music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a bitch Tycho!
> 
> What is your taste in music?
Click to expand...

My taste in music is wide. Rap is probably the only type I don’t like.

I can listen to classical, country, rock, religious, etc....


----------



## Coyote

A sweet fun song by Lyle Lovett


----------



## tycho1572

This is a song I liked after hearing it for the first time with a religious nurse I spent some time with.....


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far to wild for that.  And I'm not blonde
> 
> 
> 
> You’ll always be my princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh puh-leeze.  I model myself after a ubiquitous highly successful varmint and you label me Princess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s your demeanor and taste in music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a bitch Tycho!
> 
> What is your taste in music?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My taste in music is wide. Rap is probably the only type I don’t like.
> 
> I can listen to classical, country, rock, religious, etc....
Click to expand...


Rap, I haven't really gotten into either.  And not heavy metal...but much else.


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> This is a song I liked after hearing it for the first time with a religious nurse I spent some time with.....




That's a good one...and very apt....thank you!  It's a saver


----------



## Coyote

This is one that I like also


----------



## Ridgerunner

del said:


>



del , you have went and done it... How am I supposed to beat and badger you around re: political philosophies when you have such a great taste in music... Also anyone who posts anything by the NRPS is top shelf in my book... Now I need to be nice to you and Pogo both...

If it wasn't for music, I would have been crazier than a rabid dog...


----------



## Coyote

Alison Krauss and Gillian Welch - I'll Fly Away (was used in Oh Brother Where Art Thou - a great movie)


----------



## Coyote

I need to stay away from the rest of the board and stick to music.  It's the only sanity.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

500 Miles is a classic, I first heard and loved it by Peter, Paul, and Mary and, more recently in this version by Eric and Leon Bibb (father and son) - I love this version.  It's full of longing and pain, and their voices are so beautiful.  Plus, the video rounds it out.  Enjoy


----------



## Coyote

And a modern "medievel" ballad


----------



## Coyote

Josh Ritter - Idaho

I went to West Virginia on a song...I could do the same with Idaho 


All that love all those mistakes
What else can a poor man make?
So I gave up a life of crime
I gave it to a friend of mine
Something else was on my mind
The only ghost I'm haunted by
I hear her howling down below
Idaho oh Idaho


----------



## tycho1572

This is my song to you Coyote when I haven’t seen you posting....


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Josh Ritter is a bit of an Idaho poet - he writes about places he knows, and thing's he's experience in an almost mystical way.  Damn I wish he'd come to WV for a concert   I like this one - *Wings*


_....It's my home-last night I dreamt that I grew wings_
_I found a place where they could hear me when I sing._
_And so they came with cameras-breaking through the morning mist_
_Press and businessmen-tycoons-Episcopal philanthropists_
_Lost in their appraisal of the body of a woman_
_But all we saw were lowlands-clouds clung to mountains without strings_
_And at last we saw some people huddled up against_
_The rain that was descending like railroad spikes and hammers_
_They were headed for the border-walking and then running_
_Then they were gone into the fog but Anne said underneath their jackets she saw wings_


----------



## Ridgerunner

I have always let music be a traveling companion... I claim Indiana as my home state and when I get a twinge of home sickness I listen to this version of a great song... All ways brings a tear to my eyes, which is a good thing because the more you cry the less you pee...


Indiana State Song | On the Banks of the Wabash, Far Away


----------



## Coyote

Daniel Lanois - French Canadian, this song I first heard on an episode of Northern Exposure (anyone remember that show?  I loved it!) - this was from when they discovered what they thought was the frozen body of a long dead french explorer I think.  Two versions of the song - both good


----------



## Coyote

Ridgerunner said:


> I have always let music be a traveling companion... I claim Indiana as my home state and when I get a twinge of home sickness I listen to this version of a great song... All ways brings a tear to my eyes, which is a good thing because the more you cry the less you pee...
> 
> 
> Indiana State Song | On the Banks of the Wabash, Far Away



That's lovely   I can see how it would evoke a beautiful feeling of longing....


----------



## Coyote

This was the song that took me to...and kept me in...West Virginia, my heart's home


----------



## Coyote

Another song of place....Scotland the Brave, by John McDermott


----------



## Ridgerunner

Coyote said:


> I first heard on an episode of Northern Exposure (anyone remember that show? I loved it!)



I absolutely loved the show... I am presently watching a comedy on Netflix and Maurice J. Minnifield (Barry Corbin) just happens to be one of the characters in the show...

In spirit of keeping the thread about music...


----------



## Coyote

The Rising of the Moon


----------



## Coyote

Another classic....Canada has brought us so many good singers!


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> Another classic....Canada has brought us so many good singers!


I love that song.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


>



That reminded me of the Celtic Woman...


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminded me of the Celtic Women...
Click to expand...


That's another group I really like


----------



## del

Ridgerunner said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del , you have went and done it... How am I supposed to beat and badger you around re: political philosophies when you have such a great taste in music... Also anyone who posts anything by the NRPS is top shelf in my book... Now I need to be nice to you and Pogo both...
> 
> If it wasn't for music, I would have been crazier than a rabid dog...
Click to expand...

think how i feel 

now i have to be nice to you


----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminded me of the Celtic Women...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another group I really like
Click to expand...

I like how you and I are able to look past political differences and appreciate what’s in our heart.


----------



## tycho1572

Here’s another song I think you’ll like, Coyote .....


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Here’s another song I think you’ll like, Coyote .....




Yes, that is a good version of it!  I like Celtic women


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminded me of the Celtic Women...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another group I really like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like how you and I are able to look past political differences and appreciate what’s in our heart.
Click to expand...


Politics isn't everything...but I have remind myself sometimes when the noise gets overwhelming then it's hard to think...


----------



## Coyote

del said:


>



I love Bobby Darin...gone to soon


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminded me of the Celtic Women...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another group I really like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like how you and I are able to look past political differences and appreciate what’s in our heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politics isn't everything...but I have remind myself sometimes when the noise gets overwhelming then it's hard to think...
Click to expand...

It’s important to know when it’s time to step away and appreciate the finer things in life.

Your ability to do that hasn’t gone unnoticed. 
It’s one of the many reasons why I love and respect you.


----------



## del




----------



## Coyote




----------



## tycho1572

I think of this song whenever I don't see a recent post by you, Coyote …..


----------



## Coyote

You are pulling my leg Tycho


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> You are pulling my leg Tycho


You're loved and respected more than you know.


----------



## BlackSand

.​
​
.​


----------



## BlackSand

tycho1572 said:


> You're loved and respected more than you know.



.​
*Easy Tiger ...* 

​
.​


----------



## tycho1572

BlackSand said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're loved and respected more than you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> *Easy Tiger ...*
> 
> ​
> .​
Click to expand...

lol
She's awesome.


----------



## BlackSand

tycho1572 said:


> lol
> She's awesome.


.​
*Well, Yeah  ... But,

*​
*.*​


----------



## eflatminor

A soundtrack.  The theme to _*The Conversation*_, by David Shire.

Reminds me a bit of Bohren and der Club of Gore.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Timely random spin on my mp3...


----------



## MaryL

Janes addiction. Classic girl. At 4:05 am in my neighborhood shots rang out. No one bothers, Pop!  They pop .No reply...I love this song.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Natural Citizen

Rock n Roll, maaaaaan


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Natural Citizen

My baby's still sleeping, but here's a song for her because she so suh weet.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I know I've posted this, yet here I am, listening to it again.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

This song reminds me of when we went to go see Flash Gordon. My twin friends beat the video game (Galaga), Then the theater employees gave us all the leftover popcorn.

All your popcorn are belong to us.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl

After listening to this..sent to me by my sis, I'd never heard it before:


----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's to Freddy Mercury, musical genius.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Pre-Trump.
You know what? I love the whole phenomenon. Definitely.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's to my people from where I'm from.

I reckon I can never hear again what I've heard in the past.

Well, at least I was there.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Wyatt earp

Forgot about this one you have to really  watch it.


----------



## del

bear513 said:


> Forgot about this one you have to really  watch it.


----------



## Wyatt earp

del said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot about this one you have to really  watch it.
Click to expand...



Thanks pal I appreciate it..i have never been so pissed off in my life..


----------



## Wyatt earp

del said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot about this one you have to really  watch it.
Click to expand...



So much  love


----------



## Marion Morrison

del said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot about this one you have to really  watch it.
Click to expand...


STFU! Bohemian Rhapsody and not Freddy Mercury.

Bull fucking shite!


----------



## del

Marion Morrison said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot about this one you have to really  watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU! Bohemian Rhapsody and not Freddy Mercury.
> 
> Bull fucking shite!
Click to expand...

eat a bag of dicks, mary

it's the only thing you're good at


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

del said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot about this one you have to really  watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU! Bohemian Rhapsody and not Freddy Mercury.
> 
> Bull fucking shite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eat a bag of dicks, mary
> 
> it's the only thing you're goos at
Click to expand...


What your pinheaded ass says, has zero bearing on my life. True story. Fuck off! I'm "Goos" at many moar things.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## MaryL

Big shoutout to Lucy Hamilton, major props, we all sometimes take this board for granted. Contribute to the cause, man. I was  listing to the Hawaiian  giant, the IZ,  whatever a wonderful Iz that passed away, was. I heard that song   on Pandora after a significant other  passed away in my life...I was just listening to that, perhaps I already mentioned it before......​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## froggy




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## del

Ridgerunner


----------



## del




----------



## Ridgerunner

Ok this is a test... I don't do pictures very well on the interweb... as you can tell... If these go through without breaking USMB, I will give a brief story of my 45 year old Blue Jean Jacket...
drifter del boedicca


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ok looks like it is not going to work... A least one of them went through... I have been a NRPS fan for a whole ton of years... This jacket has been everywhere I have been since 1974... I have not been able to wear it since the mid 80's as the good life was catching up with me and I was still growing...
Several times I have been offered really good money for the crusty ole levi jacket and would not take it... I loved running into people who didn't have a clue who NRPS was and I would woo them with the wonderful music that this band has played throughout the years...
The artwork was done by a young lady several years younger than me for 20 dollars... That's right I am a crook... I gave her the album cover and she free handed this on a brand new jacket that I think I gave $18.00 for... Then she and this is where I get confused, crocheted or stitched the album design on my jacket...
Now the sad part... This young lady was murdered in 1978... She was a manager at a fast food joint in Speedway, Indiana... I would not let the jacket go for love or money... I hate to think what will happen to the jacket after I decide I have been here long enough... 
Laugh at me but I would like to think there is a NRPS Museum out there somewhere in Humboldt County...
I have 2 more pics I wish I could figure out how to post... Thanks for listening to the ramblings of an old man...


----------



## Michelle420

Ridgerunner said:


> Ok looks like it is not going to work... A least one of them went through... I have been a NRPS fan for a whole ton of years... This jacket has been everywhere I have been since 1974... I have not been able to wear it since the mid 80's as the good life was catching up with me and I was still growing...
> Several times I have been offered really good money for the crusty ole levi jacket and would not take it... I loved running into people who didn't have a clue who NRPS was and I would woo them with the wonderful music that this band has played throughout the years...
> The artwork was done by a young lady several years younger than me for 20 dollars... That's right I am a crook... I gave her the album cover and she free handed this on a brand new jacket that I think I gave $18.00 for... Then she and this is where I get confused, crocheted or stitched the album design on my jacket...
> Now the sad part... This young lady was murdered in 1978... She was a manager at a fast food joint in Speedway, Indiana... I would not let the jacket go for love or money... I hate to think what will happen to the jacket after I decide I have been here long enough...
> Laugh at me but I would like to think there is a NRPS Museum out there somewhere in Humboldt County...
> I have 2 more pics I wish I could figure out how to post... Thanks for listening to the ramblings of an old man...


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## froggy




----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminded me of the Celtic Women...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another group I really like
Click to expand...

While we might have some political differences, I want you to know you’re loved.

Your choice of music is in line with mine. It’s how I know you’re someone with a good heart.


----------



## tycho1572

I apologize if I've already shared this....

Air - La Femme D'Argent


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Michelle420

Beatles Sun King


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420

Beatles I want you ( She's so heavy)


----------



## del




----------



## del




----------



## boedicca

She's on the highway to hell!


----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

Of course, no night is complete without....................


----------



## Darkwind

good morning...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Darkwind said:


> good morning...




Ghey


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## tycho1572

Rambunctious said:


>


I grew up listening to Pink Floyd.


----------



## Rambunctious

tycho1572 said:


> I grew up listening to Pink Floyd


Me too...Pink Floyd and a bong in my parents garage...


----------



## tycho1572

Rambunctious said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up listening to Pink Floyd
> 
> 
> 
> Me too...Pink Floyd and a bong in my parents garage...
Click to expand...

I have a ton of stories I could share about my younger years. lol 
I’ll sum it all up by saying I had cool parents.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## del




----------



## MaryL

Jim Croche, I got a name...


----------



## Coyote

Love this song...just came across it   Seminole Wind....


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Love this song...just came across it   Seminole Wind....




Really? You just discovered John Anderson?

Mmk

Oh btw: 

Here's the next song:


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this song...just came across it   Seminole Wind....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You just discovered John Anderson?
> 
> Mmk
> 
> Oh btw:
> 
> Here's the next song:
Click to expand...


I'm always discovering stuff!  That's the great thing about life


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this song...just came across it   Seminole Wind....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You just discovered John Anderson?
> 
> Mmk
> 
> Oh btw:
> 
> Here's the next song:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm always discovering stuff!  That's the great thing about life
Click to expand...



Not a thing wrong with that! 

You know I played that one a while back , but I'll listen again. He's from upstate NY.

I wish more songs were like that, tbh.

This ain't no Justin Bieber "Baby" heanh.


----------



## Coyote

Grace
 “Full of Grace” translates _kecharitōmĕnē  the perfect passive participle of charitŏō. It denotes one who has been and still is the object of divine benevolence, one who has been favored and continues to be favored by God, one who has been granted supernatural grace and remains in this state._[1]_ Verbs ending in ŏō, such as haimatŏō (turn into blood), thaumatŏō (fill with wonder), spodŏōmai (burn to ashes) frequently express the full intensity of the action. Kecharitomene_ denotes continuance of a completed action.[2] 
_ 
 Hence kecharitōmĕnē has been suitably translated as “full of grace”, by the Vulgate and the Peshitto (The principal Syriac version of the Bible). This rendering expresses the conviction of the Church that the divine favor was fully bestowed on Mary, in the sense that she was ever immune from the lease stain of sin and that she abounded in graces of the supernatural life  and in all the gifts and fruits of the Holy Spirit which flow from that life. 

 “The Lord is with Thee” continued the angel, enunciating the fact that she enjoyed the effective divine assistance in all her endeavors for God’s glory, like Gideon, to whom a similar declaration was made and who crushed the foes of Israel as one man (Judges 6:12, 16). Gabriel concludes his address with “blessed art thou among women,” indicating that she occupied a unique position among the women of all nations and ages (Lk 1:28-29) _

Loreena McKennitt- Kecharitomene


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## MaryL

Doctor my eyes, Jackson Brown. Was I unwise to leave them open for so long?


----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> Doctor my eyes, Jackson Brown. Was I unwise to leave them open for so long?



One of my favorites


----------



## Coyote

Dougie MacLean....Caledonia....

I could go there.


----------



## Coyote

Ready for the Storm...I have this from several artists...it's always an apt song 

I am ready for the storm....


----------



## Coyote

I love Mary Hopkin's voice


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

I'm a hopeless romantic when it comes to music...and I love religious music.  I suppose, music is probably the only thing that can have a hope of bringing an unrepentent varmint like me into the fold.  This version of Amazing Grace by Judy Collins is the most beautiful ever I have heard...



I am on a circuitous journey to find God...he has found me...I'm just stubborn....I guess...


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Hey...this is for Meister ...you introduced me to this   I hope you will forgive me my politics...I'm glad to see you back...


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Coyote

Ode to Joy...different versions 




My absolute favorite though is this...


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


>




Another favorite!  I have it still on 45's


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another favorite!  I have it still on 45's
Click to expand...

I still have the cassette.
Fantastic! Tbh, I don't need no online shit to have music.


----------



## Marion Morrison

God bless Don McLean!


----------



## Coyote

Another cool flash mob...


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another favorite!  I have it still on 45's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have the cassette.
> Fantastic! Tbh, I don't need no online shit to have music.
Click to expand...


You is right dude! 

This is the BEST forum to be in


----------



## Marion Morrison

For the leftist Revolutionists:


----------



## Coyote

We leftists like...


----------



## Coyote

Highschool 1977 or so...skipping everything to hang out in Ceramics and do pottery


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

I loved this movie...and the sound track


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Marion Morrison

Now I suppose I have to reveal how young I am:

My buddy threw my Tesla CD out the window on a long bridge, what a dick!

What a great song to hammer all day to! Yessir!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Marion Morrison

Daw shit! Pre cold-war stuff and all that. Sorry. I like it!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Around these days , I was playing Stormy Monday, and everybody was listening. 

At least the bands around the neighborhood, that is.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Marion Morrison

I've been there, with a cop trying to tap me on the shoulder to get the attention of a couple of blonde groupies. Newsflash:I don't care if they're smoking. Oh! teh horror!

I regret nothing!


----------



## Coyote

AVG-JOE gave me this song ... and I still love it!


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Marion Morrison

Nobody ever caught this in 1984


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Coyote

ahhh love the voices!


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


>



One of my all time faves!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

I don't care what you think! If you're smart you'll STFU before moar Air Supply.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Natural Citizen

Marion Morrison said:


> Now I suppose I have to reveal how young I am:
> 
> My buddy threw my Tesla CD out the window on a long bridge, what a dick!
> 
> What a great song to hammer all day to! Yessir!



Hey, man, that was a great time to be alive. And young.


----------



## Natural Citizen

New Jersey album.


----------



## turtledude

in the most well known versions, Jerry, as part of OLD AND IN THE WAY plays Banjo while Peter Rowan handles lead vocals.  This is a great version with some wonderful guitar  solos by one of the most gifted guitarists to ever play


----------



## turtledude

Coyote said:


>




good stuff


----------



## Pogo

Ellen McIlwaine "Hound Dog"  -- just found this video from some obscure TV show, really typical of what she does

​

Back in the '60s a lame record producer told her not to play through a bass amp as was her style because it "wasn't ladylike".

Yeah maybe that's the point....


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


>



Ah, your standard cittern / tabla / hurdy gurdy format of every garage band.... 

The latter reminds of "Les Amants de Saint Laurent' -- Le Vent du Nord


​


----------



## Pogo

turtledude said:


> in the most well known versions, Jerry, as part of OLD AND IN THE WAY plays Banjo while Peter Rowan handles lead vocals.  This is a great version with some wonderful guitar  solos by one of the most gifted guitarists to ever play




Ah, Peter Rowan --- great storyteller timing here:

​


----------



## Pogo

Psychedelia from the Chicago-based band H. P. Lovecraft ... "At the Mountains of Madness" based on the novella by their namesake author.  Primitive but powerfully creative.  Note the Ginger Baker-inspired triplets on the tom toms at the beginning... (1968, Philips Records)

​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

70's is my favorite era of music.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## eagle1462010

American Tea Party Anthem (with words) by Lloyd Marcus


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Flatt n Scruggs, baby!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Flatwound mastery right there!


----------



## Marion Morrison

This is good..


----------



## Marion Morrison

^That led to this

Not many have been, or will be better than Jo-Ann Castle.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Ok, N'awlins time!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Not quite the Black Dog Version, but OK by me.  I have to realize that's only on my VHS. Uncle Yoke, baby! 

Is that my ex? 

If you'll be my Dixie Chicken, I'll be your Tennessee lamb, and we can walk together down in Dixieland.


----------



## Darkwind

Repeat business


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

As sultry as it gets..


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Darkwind

Lucy Hamilton


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Skull Pilot

Devon Allman and Duane Betts

Sons of Rock and Roll Royalty


----------



## Natural Citizen

And I dont know how ya dooOoo it, makin looooooooOooove outta nothin at all...


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Michelle420

Great song


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## boedicca




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## boedicca




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## turtledude

boedicca said:


>


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Tehon




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Kittymom1026




----------



## Kittymom1026




----------



## Kittymom1026

God! this is one fine looking man!


----------



## Kittymom1026

I don't even know how many Jimmy buffets concerts I've been to. The tailgate parties are another show of their own.


----------



## Kittymom1026




----------



## Kittymom1026

That's me! I'm a brown eyed girl!


----------



## Kittymom1026

Fins to the left....fins to the right...

His concerts would sell out in about 20 minutes. One year, I got 6 tickets for me and my friends. I was actually chased out in the parking lot and offered 3 times what I paid for them, but refused. I hopped in my car and got out of there in a flash. And we only had lawn tickedt. those were the best because what happened all around ther was another show. Plus, we could see him on stage,and they hd huge screens up too. It was so much fun!


----------



## Wry Catcher

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



At the moment I'm listening to a self righteous witch hunter parroting the same bull shit of his self righteous hypocritical co-conspirators, who are supposed to be having a hearing on Russia's attack on our democracy, and in fact are working to obstruct the investigation by Mr. Mueller.

This entire day is spent attacking Mr. Strozok.  How is this relevant to the issue of Russia's attack on our democracy?

I dare any Trumpanzee, or any supporter of Trump with an education. to try and offer a reason for this witch hunt, since in no way the bias he may have had on Trump, had any influence the election's outcome.

The Chairman of this committee (of vigilantes) is not interested in the truth, his entire demeanor is that of a judge in a Kangaroo Court, Soviet Style.  The Republican Members of Congress were no different than the Chair, each one had questions off topic and directed to obstruct the work of Mr. Mueller and assassinate the Character of Mr. Strozok.


----------



## Kittymom1026




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Kittymom1026 said:


> I don't even know how many Jimmy buffets concerts I've been to. The tailgate parties are another show of their own.



Oh yeah? What comes after "searching for my lost shaker of salt"?


----------



## Kittymom1026

This always make me break down in tears...


----------



## Kittymom1026




----------



## Kittymom1026

Marion Morrison said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how many Jimmy buffets concerts I've been to. The tailgate parties are another show of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? What comes after "searching for my lost shaker of salt"?
Click to expand...

"Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
But I know it's nobody's fault."

I got a shaker of salt at Margarettaville in New Orleans.


----------



## Marion Morrison

^After that, nm my other Q.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Kittymom1026 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how many Jimmy buffets concerts I've been to. The tailgate parties are another show of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? What comes after "searching for my lost shaker of salt"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
> But I know it's nobody's fault."
> 
> I got a shaker of salt at Margarettaville in New Orleans.
Click to expand...


Wrong! 

It's "Where's the salt, where's the G-D salt?!"


----------



## Kittymom1026

From Highlander, one of my favorite movies ever..... And, I so loved Freddie and mourn his death to this day. Such talent, gone.


----------



## Kittymom1026

Marion Morrison said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how many Jimmy buffets concerts I've been to. The tailgate parties are another show of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? What comes after "searching for my lost shaker of salt"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
> But I know it's nobody's fault."
> 
> I got a shaker of salt at Margarettaville in New Orleans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> It's "Where's the salt, where's the G-D salt?!"
Click to expand...


That's your version of it.....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Kittymom1026 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how many Jimmy buffets concerts I've been to. The tailgate parties are another show of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? What comes after "searching for my lost shaker of salt"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
> But I know it's nobody's fault."
> 
> I got a shaker of salt at Margarettaville in New Orleans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> It's "Where's the salt, where's the G-D salt?!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your version of it.....
Click to expand...


I'm not alone in that.


----------



## Kittymom1026

Freddie was one of the most gorgeous men who ever lived. He was too beautiful and talented to live a long life. He will live in the hearts of us who loved him though.


----------



## Kittymom1026

Marion Morrison said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how many Jimmy buffets concerts I've been to. The tailgate parties are another show of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? What comes after "searching for my lost shaker of salt"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
> But I know it's nobody's fault."
> 
> I got a shaker of salt at Margarettaville in New Orleans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> It's "Where's the salt, where's the G-D salt?!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your version of it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not alone in that.
Click to expand...


Well, I think Jimmy Buffett would disagree with you.


----------



## Kittymom1026

My favorite Eagles song. I've seen them in concert many times and once 4th row center stage.My heart broke when Glenn died.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Kittymom1026 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? What comes after "searching for my lost shaker of salt"?
> 
> 
> 
> "Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
> But I know it's nobody's fault."
> 
> I got a shaker of salt at Margarettaville in New Orleans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> It's "Where's the salt, where's the G-D salt?!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your version of it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not alone in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think Jimmy Buffett would disagree with you.
Click to expand...


Wrong!


----------



## Kittymom1026

Great tribute to Led. I was introduced to them in 1969 by my then boyfriend who just got back from Nam. he had a kick ass sound system, and some kick ass weed. We would listen to their album every night as we got stoned.

Oh, and yes, we both had full time jobs, so don't even go there.


----------



## Kittymom1026

Marion Morrison said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
> But I know it's nobody's fault."
> 
> I got a shaker of salt at Margarettaville in New Orleans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> It's "Where's the salt, where's the G-D salt?!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your version of it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not alone in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think Jimmy Buffett would disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong!
Click to expand...

Okay, but that's not the official version of it. He ad libed it for that crowd. Nice try, but no cigar....


----------



## Kittymom1026

Great tribute to Led. I was introduced to them in 1969 by my then boyfriend who just got back from Nam. he had a kick ass sound system, anad some kick ass weed. We would listen to their album every night as we got stoned.

Oh, and yes, we both had full time jobs, so don't even go there.


----------



## Kittymom1026

I've got to go and continue watching GRIMM, so I'm checking out for tonight. This is a great group and I'm glad I found it.


----------



## Pogo

Frank Zappa with George Duke, Ruth Underwood and a few others -- "Inca Roads" from _A Token of His Extreme_

​
Recorded live for TV 1974.  Head-turning animation by Bruce Bickford


----------



## Pogo

Kittymom1026 said:


> Great tribute to Led. I was introduced to them in 1969 by my then boyfriend who just got back from Nam. he had a kick ass sound system, and some kick ass weed. We would listen to their album every night as we got stoned.
> 
> Oh, and yes, we both had full time jobs, so don't even go there.



The Beatnix....

​


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

I went to the lake today so much fun


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ridgerunner

Did you get wet?  Birthday party for my First wife in about an hour and 20 minutes... I have to go wake her up as she is napping... About 40 guests friends and family... It is the big 60 for her...


----------



## Michelle420

Ridgerunner said:


> Did you get wet?  Birthday party for my First wife in about an hour and 20 minutes... I have to go wake her up as she is napping... About 40 guests friends and family... It is the big 60 for her...



We went boating. Happy Birthday to your first Wife!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner

TYVM... Actually she is the only wife I have ever had, were just not married now... Strangely we get along so much better this way... I am a lucky man...


----------



## Michelle420

Ridgerunner said:


> TYVM... Actually she is the only wife I have ever had, were just not married now... Strangely we get along so much better this way... I am a lucky man...



That's wonderful. I am not married either and me and my boyfriend get along well.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Marion Morrison

I stumbled across this. 

The princess can sing! She knows her craft. I like it!


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Picaro

Starting out my day with Chris Isaak's *Heart Shaped World*, CD, followed by his *San Francisco Days*, which I consider his bets album, followed by my favorite French Canadian vocalist Natasha St. Pier's *De l'amour le mieux* CD, then Jackie Evancho's *Awakening*, Tina Turner's *Tina!*, Dire Strait's *Money For Nothing*, 3 songs I like on that one, and after that I don't know, probably Cecilia Bartoli's *Giovanni* recital with Charles Spencer, Sarah Brightman's *La Luna]/b], Symphony, and *Classics[/b], Kathrine Jenkin's *Believe*, and the *Heavy Classix* first compilation album, then start the whole sequence over again, because I won't feel like reloading the CD rack.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Now fer a lil summin closer to home.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I was listening to Deftones, "Lifter".


----------



## Marion Morrison

Newfie music for WillHaftawaite


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Brian Skeoch and Frank Hannon.  It has 'nuff cowbell.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Good song to work to here: Uh oh! I know a woman like that, she's 1/2 Indian.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Last one, this is usually their concert opener. It's a boogie. Me likey de boogies. This is my favorite boogie ever!


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## cotton1




----------



## Asclepias

Devils Pie


----------



## Marion Morrison

A forgotten one, these guys were almost Grand Funk level:


----------



## Marion Morrison

@37:00

Good song.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Marion Morrison

Great song!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Picaro

Stevie Nicks Day all day. [b}Fleetwood Mac[/b], a 1982 'Greatest hits' remaster and re -release, Stevie Nick's *Crystal Visions; Very Best of Stevie Nicks*, and the 2016 release of her *Wild Heart* remaster. Wife threw in Leann Rimes' *Greatest Hits* to hear *Blue* and her cover of *Unchained Melody*, which I didn't mind at all.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## P@triot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.


I’ve been listening to Rain in Blood by Slayer _every_ day...


----------



## Darkwind

Okay, I"m seriously impressed...


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

I've heard this song tons of times but never thought much of it.  I like the song but finally I get to see the artist and I'm thinking....Holy shit.  She is effin hot!


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

When it comes to the Gods of Rock n Roll....This man does not get the credit he deserves...


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

From My late teen years...


----------



## Darkwind

A little Pink Floyd?


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Picaro

Rambunctious said:


>



got addicted to that one once. The Swonn Brothers have a great cover of it, too; I think they won *The Voice* with it once. they're Okies, so they play the casinos there fairly often, or used to.


----------



## Picaro

Darkwind said:


> I've heard this song tons of times but never thought much of it.  I like the song but finally I get to see the artist and I'm thinking....Holy shit.  She is effin hot!



I have one of her CD's. Like a lot of vocal talent who should be doing better, it's tough to connect with a great songwriter if you're not one yourself, and many end up fading away. there is a lot of musical talent, a glut, actually, but not many good song writers at all, and many talents need the writers who can tailor the melodies, time signatures, and lyrics to their voice and phrasing pockets. Female vocalists like Dido, Evancho, and Brightman are the A List types for me, but writing is not a strength of theirs, though Brightman does a respectable jog here and there on some of her arrangements and lyrics.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Darkwind said:


>



I see you're from roughly the same era I am. There was all kinds of good music!


----------



## tinydancer

Rocking out to Cougar.


----------



## Marion Morrison

tinydancer said:


> Rocking out to Cougar.



Nice avi! You know, I'd rather not say why I don't like Cougar so much.


----------



## tinydancer

Marion Morrison said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rocking out to Cougar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice avi! You know, I'd rather not say why I don't like Cougar so much.
Click to expand...



Hate his politics. Trying to still love his tunes. And my hair is better black/ down to my ass. But what the heck I liked the picture.


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## MaryL

The sound track from "O brother where  art thou?"


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Marion Morrison

It ain't Uncle Yoke, but I think they wrote it. Either that, or it's an old standard.

The Uncle Yoke's Black Dog version is better. Not available on internet.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

A better version


----------



## Darkwind

Wow, he still kicks ass.


----------



## Darkwind

That isn't even the finale!!!


----------



## Darkwind

The six-minute orgasm.....


----------



## Darkwind

Full on, a wall of light...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Darkwind

drifter said:


>


----------



## Darkwind

Not enough Jackson Brown in My opinion...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Marion Morrison

Such a great band.


----------



## Darkwind

Gotta get serious sometime...


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Marion Morrison

JustAnotherNut said:


>



Lucky you're a girl, because I'd call any man a faggot for posting that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

And then I post silly stuff like this:

Don't forget to glide like a 747.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Might as well roll with it.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

I like tight bands like this, really James Brown's was the best, though.

After hearing this, I might have to walk that back.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## xband

Fleetwood Mac and now I am listening to Led Sep, change the S to the last letter of the alphabet because of my keyboard.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

xband said:


> Fleetwood Mac


copy/paste a  video


----------



## xband

Darkwind said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fleetwood Mac
> 
> 
> 
> copy/paste a  video
Click to expand...


I don't how to copy and paste and will never learn no matter how much instruction is given. At the moment I am watching The Song Remains The Same.


----------



## Darkwind

xband said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fleetwood Mac
> 
> 
> 
> copy/paste a  video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't how to copy and paste and will never learn no matter how much instruction is given. At the moment I am watching The Song Remains The Same.
Click to expand...

Simple.  Open youtube and watch a video.  copy the URL and then paste it here....

Gwen Stephanie..


----------



## Marion Morrison

Nile Rodgers with his plexiglass guitar.


----------



## Darkwind

You know who you are...


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Marion Morrison

How's acome when I seen this guy, he had a Jewfro with ringlets in it? He ain't even got kinky hair, wtf? Unless he's not a Hebrew and it was just a perm afro.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

Evil grin


----------



## Darkwind

Double tap to purge the Wilson Phillps.   lol


----------



## Darkwind

I like sugar


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Marion Morrison

Darkwind said:


> I like sugar



That's a long ways from 1989. What a great summer. I had this this tall brunette olive-skinned girl that was sweet on me. She was hot! Eh, she was my friend's cousin, though. #1 song, God bless Def Leppard for keeping their drummer on. Sometimes, it's all about the attitude. Sweet times. You can't tell me, because I know. I was there. Riding in the back of my friend's pickup truck. On the roof!

I reckon it was Superman time.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Def Leppard from when the drummer had 2 arms:


----------



## Marion Morrison

And another:


----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## froggy

Darkwind said:


> The six-minute orgasm.....


Get down Darkwind get down.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Drifter this one's for you


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## JustAnotherNut

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you're a girl, because I'd call any man a faggot for posting that.
Click to expand...


Have you never been wrapped in the loving embrace of your significant other on the dance floor with some Kenny G playing in the background during a romantic moment? Those are what make meaningful memories in a relationship and soon will be all I have left. The music I post has more meaning than just tunes....yes, I'm being smooshy. Don't like it? Tough twinkies, deal with it.


----------



## BlackSand

.​
​
.​


----------



## BlackSand

.​
​
.​


----------



## froggy




----------



## BlackSand

.​
*Double Header Lenny ... 


*​
*.*​


----------



## froggy

BlackSand said:


> .​
> *Double Header Lenny ...
> 
> 
> *​
> *.*​


Smoking


----------



## Ringel05

Right now.......  Boston.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

JustAnotherNut said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you're a girl, because I'd call any man a faggot for posting that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you never been wrapped in the loving embrace of your significant other on the dance floor with some Kenny G playing in the background during a romantic moment? Those are what make meaningful memories in a relationship and soon will be all I have left. The music I post has more meaning than just tunes....yes, I'm being smooshy. Don't like it? Tough twinkies, deal with it.
Click to expand...


Most of my romancin' has been done to a Scorpions album.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marion Morrison

Might as well post the studio version, too. ^ That one is straight up live on TV. I'm diggin' it!


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

Teh Miami Vice theme song.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison

Can't pass this by, since we're on Phil Collins:


Reagan on a Rhino!


----------



## Marion Morrison

1 more obligatory one. From 1985


----------



## Marion Morrison

Back to Sly..I like Sly..You know what I hate? $%^&*($%^&*(% formatted radio. Back in the day, you could hear Sly, then The Beatles, then The Eagles, then The Commodores, then Debby Boone, then RamJam.


Sly has a good outlook on life.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Warning: SRS Bidness:


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## SweetSue92

Okay once in a great while you come across an artist for whom music is their first language. It's not JUST that they sing and play. It's that music is the way they make their way. It's how they are in the world.

So I caught this song on Spotify and was amazed by it. Now add in that the singer was 14 when this was recorded. She writes and records her own stuff. Has the chops of a young Kate Bush, but is getting an even younger start.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## CremeBrulee

I forgot how to post here and shit but oh well, hope I don't fuck this up.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Shit bros and bras! Is Lucy still 28 years old?! Does this make me a Nazi?


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

"Walking in Memphis" as preformed by my soul brother. I can almost feel the humid air, and the rain. But this boy can sing, boy howdy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​



So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it 

Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?

Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
Click to expand...


Actually no Oosie, Danke sehr, very impressive.  
Gonna look up more of his stuff.

This is the Dave Evans I'm more familiar with...

​He passed away last year 

My record database site returns twenty different artists named "Dave Evans".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
Click to expand...


Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


>



Damn, Sam. Joni _and_ JoAnn Castle?  That's a lotta supermusical estrogen rat thar.

It's a bit busy for my taste, too much band covering up that magical left hand...

​


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it



Well Oosie I haven't been here much either but now I gots a new compfuser and a new browser and everything's way faster now so I gonna come here more often because this thread fuggin'  ROCKS.


----------



## MaryL

Well, damn, right now?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
Click to expand...


  If you'll remember...
"Listening to my dogs snoring"

Now I'm listening to two new Dogs snoring.
And yapping and biting..,
My arms and feet look like they've been ran through a meat grinder!!!

   Damn those Puppy teeth are SHARP!!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
Click to expand...


Krzysztof Komeda "Pushing The Car" from the Soundtrack EP "Cul-de-Sac" released in 1966 on Polydor Records. The below says the track is "Walk On The Water" this is incorrect, that is Track III on Side A of the EP, the below is "Pushing The Car" which is Track I on Side A of the EP.


"Cul-de-Sac" is my joint favourite Roman Polanski film (joint favourite with "Knife In The Water" made in 1962, "Repulsion" made in 1965 and "Rosemary's Baby" made in 1968) As a person Roman Polanski is a POS, but I can respect the Cinematic Art he created in the 1960s, I do also like his film version of "MacBeth" made in 1971 and also I like "Chinatown" made in 1974.

Here is the original trailer for "Cul-de-Sac"


Cul-de-sac (1966 film) - Wikipedia

"Cul-de-Sac" features Donald Pleasence and Françoise Dorléac who was the older sister of Catherine Deneuve, not as beautiful as her younger sister but she was the more superior actress. Françoise Dorléac died exactly one year after the release of "Cul-de-Sac" in June 1967 at the age of 25 years in age, she had an unfortunate and horrific death:

Françoise Dorléac - Wikipedia


----------



## MaryL

Oh yeah. The games gang the bomber yet another bolero.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Krzysztof Komeda "Pushing The Car" from the Soundtrack EP "Cul-de-Sac" released in 1966 on Polydor Records. The below says the track is "Walk On The Water" this is incorrect, that is Track III on Side A of the EP, the below is "Pushing The Car" which is Track I on Side A of the EP.
> 
> "Cul-de-Sac" is my joint favourite Roman Polanski film (joint favourite with "Knife In The Water" made in 1962, "Repulsion" made in 1965 and "Rosemary's Baby" made in 1968) As a person Roman Polanski is a POS, but I can respect the Cinematic Art he created in the 1960s, I do also like his film version of "MacBeth" made in 1971 and also I like "Chinatown" made in 1974.
> 
> Here is the original trailer for "Cul-de-Sac"
> 
> 
> Cul-de-sac (1966 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Cul-de-Sac" features Donald Pleasence and Françoise Dorléac who was the older sister of Catherine Deneuve, not as beautiful as her younger sister but she was the more superior actress. Françoise Dorléac died exactly one year after the release of "Cul-de-Sac" in June 1967 at the age of 25 years in age, she had an unfortunate and horrific death:
> 
> Françoise Dorléac - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Jacques Brel "JoJo" from his final album "Brel" released in 1977 on Barclay Records.


Like the majority of the songs on his final album "JoJo" is about old friendship, dying and death. Jacques Brel knew he was dying when he recorded this sublime album, he would die of cancer less than a year after it was released, it is an exquisite record in a catalogue of exquisite records that Brel left behind.

Jacques Brel was an artistic genius, the term genius is used too liberally and often for those who are not even near genius but instead are just talented. Like with Sandy Denny songs 90% of Jacques Brel songs can reduce me to tears, they are that profound.

*
*


----------



## Pogo

Harry Nilsson (1941-1994) was a veritable genius of songwriting while also possessed of a wide-ranging voice, also played several instruments.  Born into abject poverty in Brooklyn, he left the home in his mid-teens when it became clear the family simply could not afford to feed everybody, and hitchhiked across the US to California looking for opportunity, or anything better than starvation.  After somehow landing a job in a bank he managed to get some of his material screened by the then-popular teen TV group The Monkees, and when Davy Jones expressed an interest in recording one of Nilsson's songs he quit the bank job and the rest as they say is history, and he didn't go hungry after that.

For all Nilsson's inventive and original composition,_ Coconut_ is played entirely on a single guitar chord (C7).  The video is an obvious not do Ernie Kovacs' Nairobi Trio tomfoolery from the 1950s,,,,

​


----------



## Pogo

.... and then there's the autobiographical 1941 reflecting on life's familial patterns... this sounds like where the video above is about to go at the end...

​


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Krzysztof Komeda "Pushing The Car" from the Soundtrack EP "Cul-de-Sac" released in 1966 on Polydor Records. The below says the track is "Walk On The Water" this is incorrect, that is Track III on Side A of the EP, the below is "Pushing The Car" which is Track I on Side A of the EP.
> 
> "Cul-de-Sac" is my joint favourite Roman Polanski film (joint favourite with "Knife In The Water" made in 1962, "Repulsion" made in 1965 and "Rosemary's Baby" made in 1968) As a person Roman Polanski is a POS, but I can respect the Cinematic Art he created in the 1960s, I do also like his film version of "MacBeth" made in 1971 and also I like "Chinatown" made in 1974.
> 
> Here is the original trailer for "Cul-de-Sac"
> 
> 
> Cul-de-sac (1966 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Cul-de-Sac" features Donald Pleasence and Françoise Dorléac who was the older sister of Catherine Deneuve, not as beautiful as her younger sister but she was the more superior actress. Françoise Dorléac died exactly one year after the release of "Cul-de-Sac" in June 1967 at the age of 25 years in age, she had an unfortunate and horrific death:
> 
> Françoise Dorléac - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jacques Brel "JoJo" from his final album "Brel" released in 1977 on Barclay Records.
> 
> 
> Like the majority of the songs on his final album "JoJo" is about old friendship, dying and death. Jacques Brel knew he was dying when he recorded this sublime album, he would die of cancer less than a year after it was released, it is an exquisite record in a catalogue of exquisite records that Brel left behind.
> 
> Jacques Brel was an artistic genius, the term genius is used too liberally and often for those who are not even near genius but instead are just talented. Like with Sandy Denny songs 90% of Jacques Brel songs can reduce me to tears, they are that profound.
Click to expand...


I wore that record out Oosie 

His most powerful for me is "Sur la place" .... the biting sarcasm in his voice on "comme une porte entre morts et vivants...." 

​


----------



## Pogo

Maria del Mar Bonet: _Bir Demet Yasemen_ -- one of the better live versions I've seen....

​Famous Turkish torch song sung in Catalonian...


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
Click to expand...


Sandy Denny "The Quiet Land of Érin" a Home Demo recorded in November 1968, this is from the 19 CD "Sandy Denny" Box Set released in 2010 on Island Records. "The Quiet Land of Érin" is Track 24 on CD 12.


Pogo ogo you should purchase, I recommend. I have everything already on the box set, I only bought it because from the 19 CDs 2 CDs are of Home Demos and Unheard Songs and also the hard back book included is very excellent.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

froggy said:


>


*Butter My Butt and Call Me a Biscuit*

*Lucy's back*


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

Freddy....Love him, hate him...the fuck could sing...


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

BlueGin said:


>


How about some easy listening Blue?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Dang. Elvis blew Frank right outta the water, huh.


----------



## BlueGin

froggy said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about some easy listening Blue?
Click to expand...

I don't remember much about my dad,but when I was little he bought me a Tommy James album that I listened to all the time.

Good choice.


----------



## froggy

BlueGin said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about some easy listening Blue?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember much about my dad,but when I was little he bought me a Tommy James album that I listened to all the time.
> 
> Good choice.
Click to expand...




Did you shake a leg to this one?


----------



## froggy

BlackSand said:


> .​
> ​
> .​


How about this one


----------



## P F Tinmore

The Beatles "Drive My Car" arranged by cellist Naseem Alatrash featuring vocalist Nano Raies. The interpretation is being released to celebrate Saudi Arabia lifting the ban on women driving.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Quiet Land of Érin" a Home Demo recorded in November 1968, this is from the 19 CD "Sandy Denny" Box Set released in 2010 on Island Records. "The Quiet Land of Érin" is Track 24 on CD 12.
> 
> 
> Pogo ogo you should purchase, I recommend. I have everything already on the box set, I only bought it because from the 19 CDs 2 CDs are of Home Demos and Unheard Songs and also the hard back book included is very excellent.
Click to expand...



Oosie ---- look what I found in a thrift store yesterday for the princely sum of 25 cents....




​And it's in great shape 

Also came out with Fairport Convention's _Liege and Lief_ but that was _another_ 25 cents.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Theowl32

Bring back the funk


----------



## Pogo

Turkish singer Eylem Aktas:  _Bir Demet Yasemen_ -- a jazzy slant...

​


----------



## MaryL

Placebo. Running up that hill. .
If I only could swap places with god.


----------



## MaryL

Well, now Jethro Tull. Benefit. "A time for everything?" Good tune.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Quiet Land of Érin" a Home Demo recorded in November 1968, this is from the 19 CD "Sandy Denny" Box Set released in 2010 on Island Records. "The Quiet Land of Érin" is Track 24 on CD 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo ogo you should purchase, I recommend. I have everything already on the box set, I only bought it because from the 19 CDs 2 CDs are of Home Demos and Unheard Songs and also the hard back book included is very excellent.
Click to expand...


Ella Fitzgerald "Sunshine Of Your Love" from her live album of the same name released in 1969 on MPS Records. The song "Sunshine Of Your Love" is of course the Cream song and is on their second album "Disraeli Gears" released in 1967 on Reaction Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Quiet Land of Érin" a Home Demo recorded in November 1968, this is from the 19 CD "Sandy Denny" Box Set released in 2010 on Island Records. "The Quiet Land of Érin" is Track 24 on CD 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo ogo you should purchase, I recommend. I have everything already on the box set, I only bought it because from the 19 CDs 2 CDs are of Home Demos and Unheard Songs and also the hard back book included is very excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald "Sunshine Of Your Love" from her live album of the same name released in 1969 on MPS Records. The song "Sunshine Of Your Love" is of course the Cream song and is on their second album "Disraeli Gears" released in 1967 on Reaction Records.
Click to expand...


Dinah Washington "Baby Get Lost" released in 1949 on 10" 78 RPM on Mercury Records, the B Side is "Long John Blues"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Quiet Land of Érin" a Home Demo recorded in November 1968, this is from the 19 CD "Sandy Denny" Box Set released in 2010 on Island Records. "The Quiet Land of Érin" is Track 24 on CD 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo ogo you should purchase, I recommend. I have everything already on the box set, I only bought it because from the 19 CDs 2 CDs are of Home Demos and Unheard Songs and also the hard back book included is very excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald "Sunshine Of Your Love" from her live album of the same name released in 1969 on MPS Records. The song "Sunshine Of Your Love" is of course the Cream song and is on their second album "Disraeli Gears" released in 1967 on Reaction Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dinah Washington "Baby Get Lost" released in 1949 on 10" 78 RPM on Mercury Records, the B Side is "Long John Blues"
Click to expand...


Moondog "Lament I (Bird's Lament)" from the album "Moondog" released in 1969 on Columbia Masterworks. This track "Lament I (Bird's Lament)" is in memory of Charlie Parker.


Moondog "Witch of Endor: I - Dance, II - Trio: (a) Adagio (The Prophecy), (b) Andante (The Battle), (c) Agitato (Saul's Death'), III - Dance (Reprise)" from the album "Moondog" same as above released in 1969 on Columbia Masterworks.


Louis Thomas Hardin aka Moondog, total genius, total cracked weird genius:











The Viking of 6th Avenue: An introduction to Moondog in 10 records











The weird and true story of Moondog - Macleans.ca


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Quiet Land of Érin" a Home Demo recorded in November 1968, this is from the 19 CD "Sandy Denny" Box Set released in 2010 on Island Records. "The Quiet Land of Érin" is Track 24 on CD 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo ogo you should purchase, I recommend. I have everything already on the box set, I only bought it because from the 19 CDs 2 CDs are of Home Demos and Unheard Songs and also the hard back book included is very excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald "Sunshine Of Your Love" from her live album of the same name released in 1969 on MPS Records. The song "Sunshine Of Your Love" is of course the Cream song and is on their second album "Disraeli Gears" released in 1967 on Reaction Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dinah Washington "Baby Get Lost" released in 1949 on 10" 78 RPM on Mercury Records, the B Side is "Long John Blues"
Click to expand...


The Bernard Herrmann Ensemble "Rebirth" from Bernard Herrmann's soundtrack for the 1951 film "The Day The Earth Stood Still" the full soundtrack album was released in 1993 on the label Twentieth Century Fox Film Scores. "Rebirth" features two Theremins (my ULTIMATE favourite instrument) played by Dr. Samuel J. Hoffman (his day job was being a Podiatric surgeon) and Paul Shure.


Captain Beefheart and His Magic Band "Electricity" from the album "Safe As Milk" released in 1967 on Buddah Records, the above Dr. Samuel J. Hoffman plays Theremin on this track (he also appears on the albums final track "Autumn's Child")


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Quiet Land of Érin" a Home Demo recorded in November 1968, this is from the 19 CD "Sandy Denny" Box Set released in 2010 on Island Records. "The Quiet Land of Érin" is Track 24 on CD 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo ogo you should purchase, I recommend. I have everything already on the box set, I only bought it because from the 19 CDs 2 CDs are of Home Demos and Unheard Songs and also the hard back book included is very excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald "Sunshine Of Your Love" from her live album of the same name released in 1969 on MPS Records. The song "Sunshine Of Your Love" is of course the Cream song and is on their second album "Disraeli Gears" released in 1967 on Reaction Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dinah Washington "Baby Get Lost" released in 1949 on 10" 78 RPM on Mercury Records, the B Side is "Long John Blues"
Click to expand...


Jarvis Cocker "Fat Children" from the album "The Jarvis Cocker Record" released in 2006 on Rough Trade Records.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Pogo

P F Tinmore said:


> The Beatles "Drive My Car" arranged by cellist Naseem Alatrash featuring vocalist Nano Raies. The interpretation is being released to celebrate Saudi Arabia lifting the ban on women driving.



Loved it.  

And playing the video led to this one -- qanun jazz from Berklee...

Ali Paris Experiment: "Najat 1958" 

​


----------



## Pogo

Berklee again, the Indian Ensemble: _Jiya Jale (Dil Se)_


​Feel the BIRN -  Berklee Internet Radio Network


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Quiet Land of Érin" a Home Demo recorded in November 1968, this is from the 19 CD "Sandy Denny" Box Set released in 2010 on Island Records. "The Quiet Land of Érin" is Track 24 on CD 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo ogo you should purchase, I recommend. I have everything already on the box set, I only bought it because from the 19 CDs 2 CDs are of Home Demos and Unheard Songs and also the hard back book included is very excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald "Sunshine Of Your Love" from her live album of the same name released in 1969 on MPS Records. The song "Sunshine Of Your Love" is of course the Cream song and is on their second album "Disraeli Gears" released in 1967 on Reaction Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dinah Washington "Baby Get Lost" released in 1949 on 10" 78 RPM on Mercury Records, the B Side is "Long John Blues"
Click to expand...


When certain members of my family went to live in Argentina, among their Operatic friends was the Italian Tenor Tito Schipa who visited often in the 1950s, Tito Schipa was and is considered one of the greatest Leggiero Tenors of the 20th Century he primarily is known for his roles in various Opera's by Verdi and Puccini but he also recorded some Tango tunes for RCA Victor Argentina.

Tito Schipa "La Cumparsita" released in 1930 on 10" 78 RPM on RCA Victor Argentina.


He also recorded a beautiful version of the Tenor Aria "Una Furtiva Lagrima" from Gaetano Donizetti's "L'elisir d'amore" (1832)

Tito Schipa "Una Furtiva Lagrima" released in 1929 on 10" 78 RPM on La Voce Del Padrone (Italian version of HMV His Master's Voice) the B Side is the Tenor Aria "È la solita storia*....*Lamento di Federico" from Act II of the Opera "L'arlesiana" by Francesco Cilea (1897)


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one to watch.  From South Africa, *Alice Phoebe Lou "She"*
> Very original indeed.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Quiet Land of Érin" a Home Demo recorded in November 1968, this is from the 19 CD "Sandy Denny" Box Set released in 2010 on Island Records. "The Quiet Land of Érin" is Track 24 on CD 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo ogo you should purchase, I recommend. I have everything already on the box set, I only bought it because from the 19 CDs 2 CDs are of Home Demos and Unheard Songs and also the hard back book included is very excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald "Sunshine Of Your Love" from her live album of the same name released in 1969 on MPS Records. The song "Sunshine Of Your Love" is of course the Cream song and is on their second album "Disraeli Gears" released in 1967 on Reaction Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dinah Washington "Baby Get Lost" released in 1949 on 10" 78 RPM on Mercury Records, the B Side is "Long John Blues"
Click to expand...


Nick Drake "Strange Meeting II" recorded in 1968 at Far Leys, Tanworth-in-Arden, one of Nick Drake's Home Demos, first released in 1987 on the album of Outtakes and Home Demos "Time Of No Reply"  on Hannibal Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had a few months away from this thread that I begin two years and seven months ago, it still is going strong, excellent. Also thank you for everyone continuing to post in it
> 
> Pogo ogo are you aware of Dave Evans, yes? No?
> 
> Dave Evans "Grey Lady Morning" from the album "The Words In Between" released in 1971 on The Village Thing Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Quiet Land of Érin" a Home Demo recorded in November 1968, this is from the 19 CD "Sandy Denny" Box Set released in 2010 on Island Records. "The Quiet Land of Érin" is Track 24 on CD 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo ogo you should purchase, I recommend. I have everything already on the box set, I only bought it because from the 19 CDs 2 CDs are of Home Demos and Unheard Songs and also the hard back book included is very excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald "Sunshine Of Your Love" from her live album of the same name released in 1969 on MPS Records. The song "Sunshine Of Your Love" is of course the Cream song and is on their second album "Disraeli Gears" released in 1967 on Reaction Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dinah Washington "Baby Get Lost" released in 1949 on 10" 78 RPM on Mercury Records, the B Side is "Long John Blues"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nick Drake "Strange Meeting II" recorded in 1968 at Far Leys, Tanworth-in-Arden, one of Nick Drake's Home Demos, first released in 1987 on the album of Outtakes and Home Demos "Time Of No Reply"  on Hannibal Records.
Click to expand...


Aretha not too good in health, hopefully she recovers.

Aretha Franklin "The Thrill Is Gone (From Yesterday's Kiss)" from Aretha Franklin's 19th album "Spirit In The Dark" released in 1970 on Atlantic Records.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Tales (8 Whisps)" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Quiet Land of Érin" a Home Demo recorded in November 1968, this is from the 19 CD "Sandy Denny" Box Set released in 2010 on Island Records. "The Quiet Land of Érin" is Track 24 on CD 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo ogo you should purchase, I recommend. I have everything already on the box set, I only bought it because from the 19 CDs 2 CDs are of Home Demos and Unheard Songs and also the hard back book included is very excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald "Sunshine Of Your Love" from her live album of the same name released in 1969 on MPS Records. The song "Sunshine Of Your Love" is of course the Cream song and is on their second album "Disraeli Gears" released in 1967 on Reaction Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dinah Washington "Baby Get Lost" released in 1949 on 10" 78 RPM on Mercury Records, the B Side is "Long John Blues"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nick Drake "Strange Meeting II" recorded in 1968 at Far Leys, Tanworth-in-Arden, one of Nick Drake's Home Demos, first released in 1987 on the album of Outtakes and Home Demos "Time Of No Reply"  on Hannibal Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aretha not too good in health, hopefully she recovers.
> 
> Aretha Franklin "The Thrill Is Gone (From Yesterday's Kiss)" from Aretha Franklin's 19th album "Spirit In The Dark" released in 1970 on Atlantic Records.
Click to expand...


Aretha Franklin "Drown In My Own Tears" from Aretha Franklin's 11th album "I Never Loved A Man The Way I Love You" released in 1967 on Atlantic Records.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Pogo

Chris Smither _Statesboro Blues_ 1972 Poppy Records

Many have done this tune, never better than this...

​


----------



## Pogo

Blind Willie McTell _Georgia Rag_ (1931)

​


----------



## Pogo

Geeshie Wiley _Last Kind Word Blooze_ (Paramount shellac 1930)

​


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Pogo

Rambunctious said:


>



Sung by 11-year-old Brenda Evans who's either Libby's niece or granddaughter, not sure which.

Had the awesome privilege to see Libby Cotten while she was still with us.


----------



## Rambunctious

Pogo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sung by 11-year-old Brenda Evans who's either Libby's niece or granddaughter, not sure which.
> 
> Had the awesome privilege to see Libby Cotten while she was still with us.
Click to expand...

She never got the recognition she deserved....My grandmother would play her records all day long after her soaps were over for the day...lol awesome old tunes...


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Pogo

Rambunctious said:


> She never got the recognition she deserved....My grandmother would play her records all day long after her soaps were over for the day...lol awesome old tunes...



I love the story too about how she taught herself to play by sneaking out her brother's instrument after he left the house.  Her brother forbade her from touching it, she waited until the coast was clear and grabbed it.

You remember her brother's music right?

Me neither.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Anyone remember Hammerjacks from back in the 80s? They're opening a new one now, but guaranteed it won't be like back in the day.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Tehon

Natural Citizen said:


> Anyone remember Hammerjacks from back in the 80s? They're opening a new one now, but guaranteed it won't be like back in the day.


Lol, I do. Saw Kix there too.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Natural Citizen

Tehon said:


> Lol, I do. Saw Kix there too.



They were a regular down there. I didn't think anyone would know what I was talking about. Small world.

I know that a lot of folks tend to say they're generation was best, and that's fine, I can't asgue it, but I always say that if one wasn't at just the right age in that specific period in time in the mid to late 80s, they have absolutely no idea what they missed. None whatsoever. That was a great time to be alive.


----------



## Tehon

Natural Citizen said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I do. Saw Kix there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were a regular down there. I didn't think anyone would know what I was talking about. Small world.
> 
> I know that a lot of folks tend to say they're generation was best, and that's fine, I can't asgue it, but I always say that if one wasn't at just the right age in that specific period in time in the mid to late 80s, they have absolutely no idea what they missed. None whatsoever. That was a great time to be alive.
Click to expand...

I grew up in that region. I had a lot of fun..... probably too much.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Tehon said:


> I grew up in that region. I had a lot of fun..... probably too much.



Yeah. Probably. Heh heh. I was living in Perryville Md at the time.


----------



## Tehon

Natural Citizen said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in that region. I had a lot of fun..... probably too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Probably. Heh heh. I was living in Perryville Md at the time.
Click to expand...

I was in Annapolis.

This is kind of cheesy but you might enjoy it none the less.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Denny "The Quiet Land of Érin" a Home Demo recorded in November 1968, this is from the 19 CD "Sandy Denny" Box Set released in 2010 on Island Records. "The Quiet Land of Érin" is Track 24 on CD 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo ogo you should purchase, I recommend. I have everything already on the box set, I only bought it because from the 19 CDs 2 CDs are of Home Demos and Unheard Songs and also the hard back book included is very excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald "Sunshine Of Your Love" from her live album of the same name released in 1969 on MPS Records. The song "Sunshine Of Your Love" is of course the Cream song and is on their second album "Disraeli Gears" released in 1967 on Reaction Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dinah Washington "Baby Get Lost" released in 1949 on 10" 78 RPM on Mercury Records, the B Side is "Long John Blues"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nick Drake "Strange Meeting II" recorded in 1968 at Far Leys, Tanworth-in-Arden, one of Nick Drake's Home Demos, first released in 1987 on the album of Outtakes and Home Demos "Time Of No Reply"  on Hannibal Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aretha not too good in health, hopefully she recovers.
> 
> Aretha Franklin "The Thrill Is Gone (From Yesterday's Kiss)" from Aretha Franklin's 19th album "Spirit In The Dark" released in 1970 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aretha Franklin "Drown In My Own Tears" from Aretha Franklin's 11th album "I Never Loved A Man The Way I Love You" released in 1967 on Atlantic Records.
Click to expand...


Well Aretha Franklin has been called Home to Our Lord's Beautiful Kingdom, Rest In Peace.

I have been thinking today what two songs would be the best appropriate to choose in this situation, so after a lot of thought I decide to choose the below songs.

Aretha Franklin "Precious Lord (Take My Hand) Part I and Part II" released in 1960 on 7" on Checker Records, "Precious Lord (Take My Hand) Part II is on the B Side. This is the same recording that appeared on Aretha Franklin's first album "Songs Of Faith" released in 1956 on J-V-B Records, the recording was made when she was 14 years in age at The New Bethel Baptist Church in Detroit, Michigan which the Pastor since 1946 was The Rev. C. L. Franklin (father), like with all recordings in these American Black Churches the congregation are shouting at random, almost as if having out of body experience.


Aretha Franklin "Today I Sing The Blues" from the album "Aretha: With The Ray Bryant Combo" released in 1961 on Columbia Records.


I have in this thread already last year had an Aretha Franklin rant, that basically that everything from "Songs Of Faith" in 1956 until "Spirit In The Dark" in 1971 is FANTASTIC, ALL the Columbia albums and 98% of the Atlantic albums, but when she left Atlantic and made the TERRIBLE decision NOT to go back to Columbia as she could but instead went to one of the CRAPPEST record labels EVER created Arista EVERYTHING musically, creatively went downhill and she went Pop, so as with these things I in my mind IGNORE this as though she STOPPED recording after "Spirit In The Dark"


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald "Sunshine Of Your Love" from her live album of the same name released in 1969 on MPS Records. The song "Sunshine Of Your Love" is of course the Cream song and is on their second album "Disraeli Gears" released in 1967 on Reaction Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinah Washington "Baby Get Lost" released in 1949 on 10" 78 RPM on Mercury Records, the B Side is "Long John Blues"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nick Drake "Strange Meeting II" recorded in 1968 at Far Leys, Tanworth-in-Arden, one of Nick Drake's Home Demos, first released in 1987 on the album of Outtakes and Home Demos "Time Of No Reply"  on Hannibal Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aretha not too good in health, hopefully she recovers.
> 
> Aretha Franklin "The Thrill Is Gone (From Yesterday's Kiss)" from Aretha Franklin's 19th album "Spirit In The Dark" released in 1970 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aretha Franklin "Drown In My Own Tears" from Aretha Franklin's 11th album "I Never Loved A Man The Way I Love You" released in 1967 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Aretha Franklin has been called Home to Our Lord's Beautiful Kingdom, Rest In Peace.
> 
> Aretha Franklin "Precious Lord (Take My Hand) Part I and Part II" released in 1960 on 7" on Checker Records, "Precious Lord (Take My Hand) Part II is on the B Side. This is the same recording that appeared on Aretha Franklin's first album "Songs Of Faith" released in 1956 on J-V-B Records, the recording was made when she was 14 years in age at The New Bethel Baptist Church in Detroit, Michigan which the Pastor since 1946 was The Rev. C. L. Franklin (father), like with all recordings in these American Black Churches the congregation are shouting at random, almost as if having out of body experience.
Click to expand...

 
  Rest in Peace Aretha.  Thank you for the Spirit.  1942-2018

"Out of body experience" is _exactly_ right.  There is so much re-membered from West Africa in the black church expression.

This is the shellac from 1959:


----------



## Pogo

This is the 1956 record, her first one from age 14: "Never Grow Old" b/w "You Grow Closer"

Unfortunately the record used to post the YouTube is warped...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald "Sunshine Of Your Love" from her live album of the same name released in 1969 on MPS Records. The song "Sunshine Of Your Love" is of course the Cream song and is on their second album "Disraeli Gears" released in 1967 on Reaction Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinah Washington "Baby Get Lost" released in 1949 on 10" 78 RPM on Mercury Records, the B Side is "Long John Blues"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nick Drake "Strange Meeting II" recorded in 1968 at Far Leys, Tanworth-in-Arden, one of Nick Drake's Home Demos, first released in 1987 on the album of Outtakes and Home Demos "Time Of No Reply"  on Hannibal Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aretha not too good in health, hopefully she recovers.
> 
> Aretha Franklin "The Thrill Is Gone (From Yesterday's Kiss)" from Aretha Franklin's 19th album "Spirit In The Dark" released in 1970 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aretha Franklin "Drown In My Own Tears" from Aretha Franklin's 11th album "I Never Loved A Man The Way I Love You" released in 1967 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Aretha Franklin has been called Home to Our Lord's Beautiful Kingdom, Rest In Peace.
> 
> I have been thinking today what two songs would be the best appropriate to choose in this situation, so after a lot of thought I decide to choose the below songs.
> 
> Aretha Franklin "Precious Lord (Take My Hand) Part I and Part II" released in 1960 on 7" on Checker Records, "Precious Lord (Take My Hand) Part II is on the B Side. This is the same recording that appeared on Aretha Franklin's first album "Songs Of Faith" released in 1956 on J-V-B Records, the recording was made when she was 14 years in age at The New Bethel Baptist Church in Detroit, Michigan which the Pastor since 1946 was The Rev. C. L. Franklin (father), like with all recordings in these American Black Churches the congregation are shouting at random, almost as if having out of body experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Aretha Franklin "Today I Sing The Blues" from the album "Aretha: With The Ray Bryant Combo" released in 1961 on Columbia Records.
> 
> 
> I have in this thread already last year had an Aretha Franklin rant, that basically that everything from "Songs Of Faith" in 1956 until "Spirit In The Dark" in 1971 is FANTASTIC, ALL the Columbia albums and 98% of the Atlantic albums, but when she left Atlantic and made the TERRIBLE decision NOT to go back to Columbia as she could but instead went to one of the CRAPPEST record labels EVER created Arista EVERYTHING musically, creatively went downhill and she went Pop, so as with these things I in my mind IGNORE this as though she STOPPED recording after "Spirit In The Dark"
Click to expand...


Let us have some Rev. C. L. Franklin also, GREAT HAPPENINGS on HIS records, some Sermons he sings, some Sermons he rants, of course the Ranting Sermons are the best, full of uplift and Hellfire all at the same time, again the Congregation very active and hyper, they are like his Backing Band, so many of his recordings to choose from but I have always thought that "Satan Goes To A Prayer Meeting" has EVERYTHING ANYONE would EVER need or want from a Rev. C. L. Franklin Sermon, it's EPIC and MEGA.

I THINK this was recorded in 1954 or 1955, it was recorded at The New Bethel Baptist Church in Detroit, Michigan, for some reason it was never released until 1975, bizarro as the Rev. C. L. Franklin in the 1950s was recording records of Gospel Songs and Sermons for Chess Records so why they never released it not sure, perhaps as Satan is frequently mentioned they might have thought it too dangerous to release or whatever.

The Rev. C. L. Franklin "Satan Goes To A Prayer Meeting" from the album "Satan Goes To A Prayer Meeting" released in 1975 on Jewel Records. It features the album four tracks including two short songs "Father I Stretch My Hands To Thee" (Track I Side I) and "I Will Trust In The Lord" (Track II Side II) "Satan Goes To A Prayer Meeting Part I" (Track II Side I) and "Satan Goes To A Prayer Meeting Part II" (Track I Side II) the below is Part I and Part II together without pause.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinah Washington "Baby Get Lost" released in 1949 on 10" 78 RPM on Mercury Records, the B Side is "Long John Blues"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Drake "Strange Meeting II" recorded in 1968 at Far Leys, Tanworth-in-Arden, one of Nick Drake's Home Demos, first released in 1987 on the album of Outtakes and Home Demos "Time Of No Reply"  on Hannibal Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aretha not too good in health, hopefully she recovers.
> 
> Aretha Franklin "The Thrill Is Gone (From Yesterday's Kiss)" from Aretha Franklin's 19th album "Spirit In The Dark" released in 1970 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aretha Franklin "Drown In My Own Tears" from Aretha Franklin's 11th album "I Never Loved A Man The Way I Love You" released in 1967 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Aretha Franklin has been called Home to Our Lord's Beautiful Kingdom, Rest In Peace.
> 
> I have been thinking today what two songs would be the best appropriate to choose in this situation, so after a lot of thought I decide to choose the below songs.
> 
> Aretha Franklin "Precious Lord (Take My Hand) Part I and Part II" released in 1960 on 7" on Checker Records, "Precious Lord (Take My Hand) Part II is on the B Side. This is the same recording that appeared on Aretha Franklin's first album "Songs Of Faith" released in 1956 on J-V-B Records, the recording was made when she was 14 years in age at The New Bethel Baptist Church in Detroit, Michigan which the Pastor since 1946 was The Rev. C. L. Franklin (father), like with all recordings in these American Black Churches the congregation are shouting at random, almost as if having out of body experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Aretha Franklin "Today I Sing The Blues" from the album "Aretha: With The Ray Bryant Combo" released in 1961 on Columbia Records.
> 
> 
> I have in this thread already last year had an Aretha Franklin rant, that basically that everything from "Songs Of Faith" in 1956 until "Spirit In The Dark" in 1971 is FANTASTIC, ALL the Columbia albums and 98% of the Atlantic albums, but when she left Atlantic and made the TERRIBLE decision NOT to go back to Columbia as she could but instead went to one of the CRAPPEST record labels EVER created Arista EVERYTHING musically, creatively went downhill and she went Pop, so as with these things I in my mind IGNORE this as though she STOPPED recording after "Spirit In The Dark"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us have some Rev. C. L. Franklin also, GREAT HAPPENINGS on HIS records, some Sermons he sings, some Sermons he rants, of course the Ranting Sermons are the best, full of uplift and Hellfire all at the same time, again the Congregation very active and hyper, they are like his Backing Band, so many of his recordings to choose from but I have always thought that "Satan Goes To A Prayer Meeting" has EVERYTHING ANYONE would EVER need or want from a Rev. C. L. Franklin Sermon, it's EPIC and MEGA.
> 
> I THINK this was recorded in 1954 or 1955, it was recorded at The New Bethel Baptist Church in Detroit, Michigan, for some reason it was never released until 1975, bizarro as the Rev. C. L. Franklin in the 1950s was recording records of Gospel Songs and Sermons for Chess Records so why they never released it not sure, perhaps as Satan is frequently mentioned they might have thought it too dangerous to release or whatever.
> 
> The Rev. C. L. Franklin "Satan Goes To A Prayer Meeting" from the album "Satan Goes To A Prayer Meeting" released in 1975 on Jewel Records. It features the album four tracks including two short songs "Father I Stretch My Hands To Thee" (Track I Side I) and "I Will Trust In The Lord" (Track II Side II) "Satan Goes To A Prayer Meeting Part I" (Track II Side I) and "Satan Goes To A Prayer Meeting Part II" (Track I Side II) the below is Part I and Part II together without pause.
Click to expand...


My very favourite of these old Black Preachers is the Reverend A. W. Dix.

The Reverend A. W. Nix recorded 54 sermons and Gospel songs in the 1920s and early 1930s, which at the time were released on 78 RPM on Vocalion Records, which from 1925-1930 was a subsidiary of Brunswick Records.

The 1927-1928 sermons were compiled into an album "Rev. A. W. Nix: Complete Recorded Works in Chronological Order (1927–1928)" released in 1995 on Document Records and I recommend this, it's ALL amazing stuff, it's mesmerising for it's passion and hysteria.

The Reverend A. W. Nix "The Black Diamond Express To Hell Part I and Part II" accompanied by his Congregation and recorded on April 23rd, 1927, the passion and hysteria continues to build throughout Part I and Part II until the Reverend A. W. Nix and his Congregation are ALL having some out of body experience, they definately sound like they are Out There.

Part I:


Part II:


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

God, I live this guy.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Bleipriester

And. Finally.
















Shadow Reichenstein - Werewolf Order (2005).rar


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Darkwind

Not a huge Roger Waters fan, but this is when he was at his best....


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Darkwind

This is more than a WTF...

I mean..

What 


the 


FUCK??????



Yeah, I listened to it!


----------



## Rambunctious

Turn it up.....


----------



## Darkwind

I love this song.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Give Me Back My Man - The B-52's*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Roam - The B-52's*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*When Your Heart Is Weak - Cock Robin*


----------



## Pogo

Duo Siqueira Lima: Watch these two play _Tico Tico no Fubá_ on one guitar....

​
Note at 0:51 he's picking her chords and she's picking his....


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wicked Game - Chris Isaak*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*In A Big Country - Big Country*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wonder Why - Vetiver*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Weekend - Wet Willie*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*If You Can't Give Me Love - Suzi Quatro*


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## lucky17

Most of all I like lists in my iphone


----------



## OldLady

I have no idea what made me think of this, but it gives me chills straight through.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious

check this out....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## miketx

The voices in my head.


----------



## Pogo

Peter Gabriel mit Kate Bush: "Spiel Ohne Grenzen" 

Kate's still in French...

​


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Tehon




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Natural Citizen

Original album art, banned for being a ''sexist cover''...


Gosh, how far things have since come in the industry. lol.


----------



## Darkwind

Feeling a little dark...hehe


----------



## Darkwind

For the racists... A little cracker....hehe





I love this song...


----------



## Darkwind

The six minute orgasm....

hehe


----------



## Darkwind

When Roger Waters actually mattered to anyone...


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Generation Y - The Hampdens*
The Hampdens - Generation Y from Sean Gilligan on Vimeo


----------



## Coyote

Catherine - The Black Lilies


Up here with the birds and the angels and the bombs
Eighty-nine missions and I ain’t twenty-one
Thinking of my mother and the girl I left behind
Come on silver darling, we were born to fly
Yeah we were born to fly


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Seminole Wind....


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


>



Nice one Tycho 

What are your top five songs at this time?


----------



## Coyote




----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Tycho
> 
> What are your top five songs at this time?
Click to expand...

That’s a tough one to answer. I like all types of music but rarely have time to enjoy any. 
I’ll try to compile a list of my 5 favorites.

Btw... I’ve missed you.


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Tycho
> 
> What are your top five songs at this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a tough one to answer. I like all types of music but rarely have time to enjoy any.
> I’ll try to compile a list of my 5 favorites.
> 
> Btw... I’ve missed you.
Click to expand...


I'm here...but I'm weird.


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Tycho
> 
> What are your top five songs at this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a tough one to answer. I like all types of music but rarely have time to enjoy any.
> I’ll try to compile a list of my 5 favorites.
> 
> Btw... I’ve missed you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm here...but I'm weird.
Click to expand...

We all are to some degree. That’s what makes us all unique and special.


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Tycho
> 
> What are your top five songs at this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a tough one to answer. I like all types of music but rarely have time to enjoy any.
> I’ll try to compile a list of my 5 favorites.
> 
> Btw... I’ve missed you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm here...but I'm weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all are to some degree. That’s what makes us all unique and special.
Click to expand...

I have Enya playing now...Sail Away


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Tycho
> 
> What are your top five songs at this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a tough one to answer. I like all types of music but rarely have time to enjoy any.
> I’ll try to compile a list of my 5 favorites.
> 
> Btw... I’ve missed you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm here...but I'm weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all are to some degree. That’s what makes us all unique and special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Enya playing now...Sail Away
Click to expand...

Good tune.


----------



## froggy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


>


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Coyote

Somewhere


----------



## Coyote

I would like to have seen them...


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

The incomparable Judy Collins...


----------



## Coyote

West Virginia...my heart, my home, my love...


----------



## Coyote

Bill Danoff (he wrote Country Roads also) - The Potter's Wheel

A song for today and tomorrow



The world is fast becoming younger, the news is all they've ever known.
They've seen the wars, the hurt, the hunger, how will they choose when they are grown.
What do you tell forever's children when it's their turn to hurt and heal?
Whatever spins a grim tornado can also turn a potter's wheel.


----------



## Coyote

One of my favorite movies


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

...Pale was the wounded knight That bore the rowan shield, Loud and cruel were the ravens' cries As they feasted on the field, Saying, "Beck water, cold and clear, Will never clean your wound. There's none but the Witch of the Westmoreland Can make thee hale and sound.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Nile Rodgers, recently.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Hiryuu




----------



## Hiryuu




----------



## Hiryuu




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Alan Stallion

*There You Are - Goo Goo Dolls*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mean Machine - Sugar Ray*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Nearly Lost You - Screaming Trees*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Opelousas (Sweet Relief) - Maria McKee*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Seether - Veruca Salt*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lay It Down - Magnapop*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Safari - The Breeders*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Black Metallic - Catherine Wheel*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Judy Staring At The Sun - Catherine Wheel featuring Tanya Donelly*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Special One - Ultra Vivid Scene featuring Kim Deal*


----------



## Asclepias

I'm in love. This is the best song in the world.  Reminds me of when I first went to Africa.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Cowboy Junkies- Sweet Jane


----------



## Freiheit




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

Just two years ago!


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Asclepias

Pure gold


----------



## Pogo

For whatever reason Aba Incieni brought it up and this track has been running through my head.

Warning: very heavy w/ disturbing images....  Caetano Veloso / Gilberto Gil "Haiti"


Pense no Haiti
Reze pelo Haiti
O Haiti é aqui
O Haiti não é aqui

Think of Haïti; pray for Haïti;
Haiti is here; Haiti is not here...​


----------



## Pogo

ChoroBop:  "Vou Vivendo" (I'm Alive)

​_
Choro_ (or _chorinho _in the diminutive) is a distinctly Brazilian style developed in the late 19th century contemporary with ragtime in the US and sharing aspects such as complex syncopation and a typical AA-BB-AA-CC-AA theme form.  Generally a small group with melody played on mandolin or flute, a seven-string guitar (extra bass) for running deep counterpoint arpeggios and light percussion.  Very very emotive and very Portuguese in its wistful melodic sensibility.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Freiheit




----------



## WheelieAddict

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My dog snoring?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

WheelieAddict said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog snoring?
Click to expand...




  My dogs snoring would beat them on the charts.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin

OMG! My mom LOVES you


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## OldLady




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful

Right now:


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Natural Citizen

This song played on my random spin a minute ago. I chuckled a little since I was reading discussion in the race wars sub-forum here at the time, in between paying my bills online. Or Race Relations, as they call it. Heh heh.

Anyway. I'll share it here since it was playing, but mainly for anyone around here like me who might be a card carrying member of the Cherokee Nation, or equally like me who might be much more than just a little bit Cherokee by blood. We don't really complain, do we? But our people endured much.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Natural Citizen

Good dancin music. Of note here is 00:52 - 00:57. To those few seconds of heavenly glory, I say God Bless America!


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Catching up with my roots again...
Navihanke is an high energy polka, (is that redundant or what?), group featuring 5 fetching ladies. This is not the polka I heard on Polka Varieties on all those Saturday afternoons so many years ago! Enjoy! (oh, it's OK to dance, no one is watching)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## hjmick




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin

hjmick said:


>


One of the first records I bought with my own money when I was a kid. Only it was Olivia Newton John's version.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Rambunctious

Turn it the F up.....


----------



## BlueGin

Interesting


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Freiheit




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## MaryL

American Beauty. Here we are... The autumn leaves and the wind in the willows. The leaves and that bag fluttering around...Dead already .


----------



## MaryL

Favorite song of the 90's. You have Intel inside? Blue man group "Endless column"


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen

Based on a true story, unfortunately...


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Mindful




----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

Repeat...


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Freiheit




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## MaryL

Golden Lady by Stevie Wonder.What puzzles me, is all the visual references.    Listen to it. Stevie Wonder  is blind.


----------



## MaryL

Stevie Wonder has this innate racial consciousness thing. Living for  the city? How does a blind person  acquire racial  consciousness if he/she is blind?


----------



## konradv

MaryL said:


> Stevie Wonder has this innate racial consciousness thing. Living for  the city? How does a blind person  acquire racial  consciousness if he/she is blind?


There's more to it than sight.  Language, for example.


----------



## MaryL

So right know, it's the Irish Rovers. The problem of the  orange and the green


----------



## MaryL

konradv said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie Wonder has this innate racial consciousness thing. Living for  the city? How does a blind person  acquire racial  consciousness if he/she is blind?
> 
> 
> 
> There's more to it than sight.  Language, for example.
Click to expand...

HOW  does a blind guy see the heaven in your eyes? How does  blind guy  know what a golden lady is? 
How does a blind man  know about racism? Let alone sing such wonderful songs?


----------



## MaryL

I am listening to Genesis...The lamb lies down on Broadway.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## MaryL

Remember "The Brazilian"? Remind you of the soundtrack from Miami Vice?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

An old favorite. This is a version I never heard  before.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

I was at Red Rock in 1981.  Electric Light Orchestra was the headliner.


----------



## Darkwind

I'll admit it.  I adore this song.


----------



## Darkwind

Repeat post from Me..


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

Kind of fitting for this place.


----------



## Darkwind

Another descriptive song of this place...lol


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

Another repeat, but well worth the repetin...repetan...repeating....yeah, that's the one..


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

Do you take your sugar, one lump or two?


----------



## Darkwind

Still one of My favorite songs..


----------



## hunarcy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and this butt kicking act always!!!

Holly


----------



## beautress




----------



## Pogo

Hans Zimmer ensemble:  _The Dark Knight Medley : Why So Serious? / Like A Dog Chasing Cars_


​

OK it's film score music but impressive performance.... live in Prague


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Pogo

Annie Haslam "Ocean Gypsy" --- live 1990

starts about 45 seconds in

​very nice harmony line.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

MaryL said:


> Remember "The Brazilian"? Remind you of the soundtrack from Miami Vice?



I always liked the Miami Vice soundtracks.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## MaryL

I cringe, but Julie London. I love this song...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

The pretenders, I love that certain guitar riff: Tattooed love boys. Chrissy, you go girl! This may have been posted beforhttps://youtu.be/HjXnhT3jXM4e. Damn, it's soo delicious, it tastes better twice.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

I know I've posted it before, but yeah, I likey teh REO

PS: There were quite a few tubes glowing to make this song. 

The Wurlitzer, the amps, hell yeah!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

MaryL said:


> Remember "The Brazilian"? Remind you of the soundtrack from Miami Vice?



No, but this does:

(Probably because it was the theme song)


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


>





I'm just getting ready to go to the gym.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Screw it, all my favorite Styx songs:


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just getting ready to go to the gym.
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just getting ready to go to the gym.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


All that time on my hands.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just getting ready to go to the gym.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that time on my hands.
Click to expand...


I do double-time jumping jacks like that. I got my little cousin doing it like that too. 

Fuck that slow shit! (I don't say that in his presence)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

This song got me through many a graveyard shift:


----------



## Mindful

You are so funny.


----------



## Marion Morrison

And the last one is about teh Yayo.

Hmm, this is not the original studio version, if it's not DeYoung and Shaw..I think it is.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

It's early AM, time for some cows!


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> It's early AM, time for some cows!



Almost mid day here. Gone in 30 minutes.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's early AM, time for some cows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost mid day here. Gone in 30 minutes.
Click to expand...


Not even light here. I just did 20 double-time jumping-jacks though, before my beer.  

I am me.


----------



## Mindful

Beer? At that time?

Dazzling sunshine here in the northern wasteland.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Beer? At that time?
> 
> Dazzling sunshine here in the northern wasteland.



6:02 AM. I usually take Mondays off. Monday is my main day off.


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beer? At that time?
> 
> Dazzling sunshine here in the northern wasteland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6:02 AM. I usually take Mondays off. Monday is my main day off.
Click to expand...


8:04 pm here. Getting close to bed time.

Greg


----------



## Marion Morrison

gtopa1 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beer? At that time?
> 
> Dazzling sunshine here in the northern wasteland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6:02 AM. I usually take Mondays off. Monday is my main day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8:04 pm here. Getting close to bed time.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


You know, the worst snake I've seen around here is a coral snake, and a cat killed it and ate it. :O

Think about that the next time you're in your backyard, but do watch out for what might be in yours. Seriously, I didn't always live here, and Diamondbacks and Moccasins were regular when I was growing up. I suppose this area is too dry for them. Not a bad thing.


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Marion Morrison said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beer? At that time?
> 
> Dazzling sunshine here in the northern wasteland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6:02 AM. I usually take Mondays off. Monday is my main day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8:04 pm here. Getting close to bed time.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, the worst snake I've seen around here is a coral snake, and a cat killed it and ate it. :O
> 
> Think about that the next time you're in your backyard, but do watch out for what might be in yours. Seriously, I didn't always live here, and Diamondbacks and Moccasins were regular when I was growing up. I suppose this area is too dry for them. Not a bad thing.
Click to expand...


I saw part of a snake outside Darwin once; it's head was in the grass one side of the road and it's tail was in the grass on the other. Ran over it with a minibus full of Aboriginal kids. On the return trip it was gone.

It was a rock python; harmless unless you're a kid. 

Greg


----------



## Freiheit

"When you cross that old Red River hoss you gotta have a lotta soul" Waylon Jennings


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Greg



lol.


----------



## Marion Morrison

This one's for Mr. Fred, I sure do miss him! He was an old black man. He knew the value of a tractor.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Marion Morrison

Mira las chicas.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## beautress




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dance With Me - Betty Wright & Peter Brown*


----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Freiheit

Here is another singer who would surely improve todays' musical offerings
Pearl was something else.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Alan Stallion

*While You Wait - New Musik*


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## beautress




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Rogo

I've been on a huge Fahey kick lately. His style is just so impressive—incorporating country, blues, and modern classical sensibilities. It's incredible.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## beautress




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Somewhere in this thread I probably have commented that my favourite band ever are The Fall. There since I was about 8 years old has not been a day that I have not listened to something by The Fall, until January 24 2018 when I was told that Mark E. Smith had died this effectively ended The Fall as he WAS The Fall and the death of Mark E. Smith had an immense effect on me that I have not been able to listen to The Fall since, then this afternoon I had the feeling I must resume listening to The Fall again.

The Fall "Cruiser's Creek" released on "7 in 1985 on Beggars Banquet Records the B Side is "L.A."


The Fall "The Man Whose Head Expanded" released on "7 in 1983 on Rough Trade Records the B Side is "Ludd Gang"


----------



## beautress

It's rainin' and it's all-day rainin' here. Made me think of a really pretty song from the past...


----------



## doesanyoneknowmyname

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.




angel vivaldi

sarah longfield


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


>



3 movies everyone should see: Tommy, The Wall, and Blue Velvet. Also A Clockwork Orange and a couple others. The Wiz, Xanadu.

Fuck that Sgt Pepper shit. Holy crap, it's Tommy!  For real! Live!


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 movies everyone should see: Tommy, The Wall, and Blue Velvet. Also A Clockwork Orange and a couple others. The Wiz, Xanadu.
> 
> Fuck that Sgt Pepper shit. Holy crap, it's Tommy!  For real! Live!
Click to expand...


I watched a Roger Daltry interview earlier. (He was promoting his book)

He said it all kicked off with the Beatles.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in this thread I probably have commented that my favourite band ever are The Fall. There since I was about 8 years old has not been a day that I have not listened to something by The Fall, until January 24 2018 when I was told that Mark E. Smith had died this effectively ended The Fall as he WAS The Fall and the death of Mark E. Smith had an immense effect on me that I have not been able to listen to The Fall since, then this afternoon I had the feeling I must resume listening to The Fall again.
> 
> The Fall "Cruiser's Creek" released on "7 in 1985 on Beggars Banquet Records the B Side is "L.A."
> 
> The Fall "The Man Whose Head Expanded" released on "7 in 1983 on Rough Trade Records the B Side is "Ludd Gang"
Click to expand...


Blind Willie Johnson "Lord I Just Can't Keep From Crying" released on "10 in 1929 on Columbia Records the B Side is "Keep Your Lamp Trimmed And Burning"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in this thread I probably have commented that my favourite band ever are The Fall. There since I was about 8 years old has not been a day that I have not listened to something by The Fall, until January 24 2018 when I was told that Mark E. Smith had died this effectively ended The Fall as he WAS The Fall and the death of Mark E. Smith had an immense effect on me that I have not been able to listen to The Fall since, then this afternoon I had the feeling I must resume listening to The Fall again.
> 
> The Fall "Cruiser's Creek" released on "7 in 1985 on Beggars Banquet Records the B Side is "L.A."
> 
> The Fall "The Man Whose Head Expanded" released on "7 in 1983 on Rough Trade Records the B Side is "Ludd Gang"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blind Willie Johnson "Lord I Just Can't Keep From Crying" released on "10 in 1929 on Columbia Records the B Side is "Keep Your Lamp Trimmed And Burning"
> 
> View attachment 223026
> 
> View attachment 223027
Click to expand...


PJ Harvey "Sheela-Na-Gig" recorded on 29 October 1991 from the album "The Peel Sessions 1991-2004" released in 2006 on Island Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in this thread I probably have commented that my favourite band ever are The Fall. There since I was about 8 years old has not been a day that I have not listened to something by The Fall, until January 24 2018 when I was told that Mark E. Smith had died this effectively ended The Fall as he WAS The Fall and the death of Mark E. Smith had an immense effect on me that I have not been able to listen to The Fall since, then this afternoon I had the feeling I must resume listening to The Fall again.
> 
> The Fall "Cruiser's Creek" released on "7 in 1985 on Beggars Banquet Records the B Side is "L.A."
> 
> The Fall "The Man Whose Head Expanded" released on "7 in 1983 on Rough Trade Records the B Side is "Ludd Gang"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blind Willie Johnson "Lord I Just Can't Keep From Crying" released on "10 in 1929 on Columbia Records the B Side is "Keep Your Lamp Trimmed And Burning"
> 
> View attachment 223026
> 
> View attachment 223027
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PJ Harvey "Sheela-Na-Gig" recorded on 29 October 1991 from the album "The Peel Sessions 1991-2004" released in 2006 on Island Records.
Click to expand...


Ella Washington "All The Time" from the album "Ella Washington" released in 1969 on Sound Stage 7 Records.


----------



## Pogo

Andre Rieu leading I think the Jefferson Symphony of Golden Colorado in Eduard Strauss' "Bahn Frei"

​A version of this was used for Jean Shepherd's classic evening storytelling radio program of the 1950s-1960s as both his opening and closing theme.  The piece is supposed to recall a fast train ride, hence the effects.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in this thread I probably have commented that my favourite band ever are The Fall. There since I was about 8 years old has not been a day that I have not listened to something by The Fall, until January 24 2018 when I was told that Mark E. Smith had died this effectively ended The Fall as he WAS The Fall and the death of Mark E. Smith had an immense effect on me that I have not been able to listen to The Fall since, then this afternoon I had the feeling I must resume listening to The Fall again.
> 
> The Fall "Cruiser's Creek" released on "7 in 1985 on Beggars Banquet Records the B Side is "L.A."
> 
> The Fall "The Man Whose Head Expanded" released on "7 in 1983 on Rough Trade Records the B Side is "Ludd Gang"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blind Willie Johnson "Lord I Just Can't Keep From Crying" released on "10 in 1929 on Columbia Records the B Side is "Keep Your Lamp Trimmed And Burning"
> 
> View attachment 223026
> 
> View attachment 223027
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PJ Harvey "Sheela-Na-Gig" recorded on 29 October 1991 from the album "The Peel Sessions 1991-2004" released in 2006 on Island Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ella Washington "All The Time" from the album "Ella Washington" released in 1969 on Sound Stage 7 Records.
Click to expand...


Arab Strap "Fucking Little Bastards" from the album "Monday at the Hug & Pint" released in 2003 on Chemikal Underground Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in this thread I probably have commented that my favourite band ever are The Fall. There since I was about 8 years old has not been a day that I have not listened to something by The Fall, until January 24 2018 when I was told that Mark E. Smith had died this effectively ended The Fall as he WAS The Fall and the death of Mark E. Smith had an immense effect on me that I have not been able to listen to The Fall since, then this afternoon I had the feeling I must resume listening to The Fall again.
> 
> The Fall "Cruiser's Creek" released on "7 in 1985 on Beggars Banquet Records the B Side is "L.A."
> 
> The Fall "The Man Whose Head Expanded" released on "7 in 1983 on Rough Trade Records the B Side is "Ludd Gang"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blind Willie Johnson "Lord I Just Can't Keep From Crying" released on "10 in 1929 on Columbia Records the B Side is "Keep Your Lamp Trimmed And Burning"
> 
> View attachment 223026
> 
> View attachment 223027
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PJ Harvey "Sheela-Na-Gig" recorded on 29 October 1991 from the album "The Peel Sessions 1991-2004" released in 2006 on Island Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ella Washington "All The Time" from the album "Ella Washington" released in 1969 on Sound Stage 7 Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab Strap "Fucking Little Bastards" from the album "Monday at the Hug & Pint" released in 2003 on Chemikal Underground Records.
Click to expand...


The Delgados "Everything Goes Around The Water" from the album "Peloton" released in 1998 on Chemikal Underground Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in this thread I probably have commented that my favourite band ever are The Fall. There since I was about 8 years old has not been a day that I have not listened to something by The Fall, until January 24 2018 when I was told that Mark E. Smith had died this effectively ended The Fall as he WAS The Fall and the death of Mark E. Smith had an immense effect on me that I have not been able to listen to The Fall since, then this afternoon I had the feeling I must resume listening to The Fall again.
> 
> The Fall "Cruiser's Creek" released on "7 in 1985 on Beggars Banquet Records the B Side is "L.A."
> 
> The Fall "The Man Whose Head Expanded" released on "7 in 1983 on Rough Trade Records the B Side is "Ludd Gang"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blind Willie Johnson "Lord I Just Can't Keep From Crying" released on "10 in 1929 on Columbia Records the B Side is "Keep Your Lamp Trimmed And Burning"
> 
> View attachment 223026
> 
> View attachment 223027
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PJ Harvey "Sheela-Na-Gig" recorded on 29 October 1991 from the album "The Peel Sessions 1991-2004" released in 2006 on Island Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ella Washington "All The Time" from the album "Ella Washington" released in 1969 on Sound Stage 7 Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab Strap "Fucking Little Bastards" from the album "Monday at the Hug & Pint" released in 2003 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Delgados "Everything Goes Around The Water" from the album "Peloton" released in 1998 on Chemikal Underground Records.
Click to expand...


Camera Obscura "Lloyd, I'm Ready To Be Heartbroken" released on 7" in 2006 on Elefant Records the B Side is "I Can't Stay Mad At You"


----------



## eagle1462010

Rest in Peace Brother......To the family of the worker who lost his life at work last night.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blind Willie Johnson "Lord I Just Can't Keep From Crying" released on "10 in 1929 on Columbia Records the B Side is "Keep Your Lamp Trimmed And Burning"
> 
> View attachment 223026
> 
> View attachment 223027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ Harvey "Sheela-Na-Gig" recorded on 29 October 1991 from the album "The Peel Sessions 1991-2004" released in 2006 on Island Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ella Washington "All The Time" from the album "Ella Washington" released in 1969 on Sound Stage 7 Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab Strap "Fucking Little Bastards" from the album "Monday at the Hug & Pint" released in 2003 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Delgados "Everything Goes Around The Water" from the album "Peloton" released in 1998 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camera Obscura "Lloyd, I'm Ready To Be Heartbroken" released on 7" in 2006 on Elefant Records the B Side is "I Can't Stay Mad At You"
Click to expand...


The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Spanish Castle Magic" from the album "Axis: Bold as Love" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. As ever the drumming from Mitch Mitchell is excellent he was along with John Bonham one of the great innovative drummers, John Bonham though is THE best drummer ever apart from Buddy Rich.


The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Red House" from the album "Are You Experienced" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. I notice that the American version of the album "Are You Experienced" did not have "Red House" on it, I think this because the Americans did not appreciate Blues Music like we Europeans did and do, perhaps not sure. I do know that for example Sonny Boy Williamson II, Sister Rosetta Tharpe, Howlin Wolf, Jimmy Reed etc were basically unknown in America outside of Blues Clubs and Birdland in New York and in the late 1950s and in the 1960s toured extensively on my Continent were they were known more but again mainly by the Blues and Jazz Crowd as America was more interested in the Pop Music crap from The Beatles, Hermans Hermits etc


The European 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced" on Track/Polydor Records and "Red House" is track # 3 on Side I:









The American 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced?" with no "Red House" released on Reprise Records and I also notice that the American issue has a ? "Are You Experienced?" the European issue has no ? "Are You Experienced"









I know that probably only Pogo will think this as interesting as me, he's probably the only one here as obsessive as I am about these strange happenings like missing songs and missing ? from different issues of albums etc

WTF after all of my mental energy on ^^^^ I think it's time for Martini O'Clock


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> PJ Harvey "Sheela-Na-Gig" recorded on 29 October 1991 from the album "The Peel Sessions 1991-2004" released in 2006 on Island Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella Washington "All The Time" from the album "Ella Washington" released in 1969 on Sound Stage 7 Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab Strap "Fucking Little Bastards" from the album "Monday at the Hug & Pint" released in 2003 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Delgados "Everything Goes Around The Water" from the album "Peloton" released in 1998 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camera Obscura "Lloyd, I'm Ready To Be Heartbroken" released on 7" in 2006 on Elefant Records the B Side is "I Can't Stay Mad At You"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Spanish Castle Magic" from the album "Axis: Bold as Love" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. As ever the drumming from Mitch Mitchell is excellent he was along with John Bonham one of the great innovative drummers, John Bonham though is THE best drummer ever apart from Buddy Rich.
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Red House" from the album "Are You Experienced" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. I notice that the American version of the album "Are You Experienced" did not have "Red House" on it, I think this because the Americans did not appreciate Blues Music like we Europeans did and do, perhaps not sure. I do know that for example Sonny Boy Williamson II, Sister Rosetta Tharpe, Howlin Wolf, Jimmy Reed etc were basically unknown in America outside of Blues Clubs and Birdland in New York and in the late 1950s and in the 1960s toured extensively on my Continent were they were known more but again mainly by the Blues and Jazz Crowd as America was more interested in the Pop Music crap from The Beatles, Hermans Hermits etc
> 
> The European 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced" on Track/Polydor Records and "Red House" is track # 3 on Side I:
> 
> View attachment 223188
> 
> View attachment 223189
> 
> The American 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced?" with no "Red House" released on Reprise Records and I also notice that the American issue has a ? "Are You Experienced?" the European issue has no ? "Are You Experienced"
> 
> View attachment 223190
> 
> View attachment 223191
> 
> I know that probably only Pogo will think this as interesting as me, he's probably the only one here as obsessive as I am about these strange happenings like missing songs and missing ? from different issues of albums etc
> 
> WTF after all of my mental energy on ^^^^ I think it's time for Martini O'Clock
Click to expand...


^^^^ As I have mentioned a ? in my previous post then I suppose I should follow this with another ?

? and The Mysterians "Girl (You Captivate Me)" released on 7" in 1967 on Cameo Records the B Side is "Got To"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ella Washington "All The Time" from the album "Ella Washington" released in 1969 on Sound Stage 7 Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Strap "Fucking Little Bastards" from the album "Monday at the Hug & Pint" released in 2003 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Delgados "Everything Goes Around The Water" from the album "Peloton" released in 1998 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camera Obscura "Lloyd, I'm Ready To Be Heartbroken" released on 7" in 2006 on Elefant Records the B Side is "I Can't Stay Mad At You"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Spanish Castle Magic" from the album "Axis: Bold as Love" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. As ever the drumming from Mitch Mitchell is excellent he was along with John Bonham one of the great innovative drummers, John Bonham though is THE best drummer ever apart from Buddy Rich.
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Red House" from the album "Are You Experienced" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. I notice that the American version of the album "Are You Experienced" did not have "Red House" on it, I think this because the Americans did not appreciate Blues Music like we Europeans did and do, perhaps not sure. I do know that for example Sonny Boy Williamson II, Sister Rosetta Tharpe, Howlin Wolf, Jimmy Reed etc were basically unknown in America outside of Blues Clubs and Birdland in New York and in the late 1950s and in the 1960s toured extensively on my Continent were they were known more but again mainly by the Blues and Jazz Crowd as America was more interested in the Pop Music crap from The Beatles, Hermans Hermits etc
> 
> The European 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced" on Track/Polydor Records and "Red House" is track # 3 on Side I:
> 
> View attachment 223188
> 
> View attachment 223189
> 
> The American 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced?" with no "Red House" released on Reprise Records and I also notice that the American issue has a ? "Are You Experienced?" the European issue has no ? "Are You Experienced"
> 
> View attachment 223190
> 
> View attachment 223191
> 
> I know that probably only Pogo will think this as interesting as me, he's probably the only one here as obsessive as I am about these strange happenings like missing songs and missing ? from different issues of albums etc
> 
> WTF after all of my mental energy on ^^^^ I think it's time for Martini O'Clock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ As I have mentioned a ? in my previous post then I suppose I should follow this with another ?
> 
> ? and The Mysterians "Girl (You Captivate Me)" released on 7" in 1967 on Cameo Records the B Side is "Got To"
Click to expand...


The Sonics "Strychnine" from the album "Here Are The Sonics" released in 1965 on Etiquette Records.


^^^^ I have just played The Sonics "Strychnine" to Kid E age now 6 weeks in age she is now getting played the entire "Here Are The Sonics" LP, it's now time to introduce the new kidlet to correct music ie. ANYTHING NOT Pop Music, a parent has to get the kidlets at the youngest age involved, if not the FEAR they MIGHT outside the safety of the house by accident be subjected to something like Taylor Swift or The Beatles and they will be psychologically damaged forever.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> PJ Harvey "Sheela-Na-Gig" recorded on 29 October 1991 from the album "The Peel Sessions 1991-2004" released in 2006 on Island Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella Washington "All The Time" from the album "Ella Washington" released in 1969 on Sound Stage 7 Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arab Strap "Fucking Little Bastards" from the album "Monday at the Hug & Pint" released in 2003 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Delgados "Everything Goes Around The Water" from the album "Peloton" released in 1998 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camera Obscura "Lloyd, I'm Ready To Be Heartbroken" released on 7" in 2006 on Elefant Records the B Side is "I Can't Stay Mad At You"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Spanish Castle Magic" from the album "Axis: Bold as Love" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. As ever the drumming from Mitch Mitchell is excellent he was along with John Bonham one of the great innovative drummers, John Bonham though is THE best drummer ever apart from Buddy Rich.
> 
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Red House" from the album "Are You Experienced" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. I notice that the American version of the album "Are You Experienced" did not have "Red House" on it, I think this because the Americans did not appreciate Blues Music like we Europeans did and do, perhaps not sure. I do know that for example Sonny Boy Williamson II, Sister Rosetta Tharpe, Howlin Wolf, Jimmy Reed etc were basically unknown in America outside of Blues Clubs and Birdland in New York and in the late 1950s and in the 1960s toured extensively on my Continent were they were known more but again mainly by the Blues and Jazz Crowd as America was more interested in the Pop Music crap from The Beatles, Hermans Hermits etc
> 
> 
> The European 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced" on Track/Polydor Records and "Red House" is track # 3 on Side I:
> 
> View attachment 223188
> 
> View attachment 223189
> 
> The American 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced?" with no "Red House" released on Reprise Records and I also notice that the American issue has a ? "Are You Experienced?" the European issue has no ? "Are You Experienced"
> 
> View attachment 223190
> 
> View attachment 223191
> 
> I know that probably only Pogo will think this as interesting as me, he's probably the only one here as obsessive as I am about these strange happenings like missing songs and missing ? from different issues of albums etc
> 
> WTF after all of my mental energy on ^^^^ I think it's time for Martini O'Clock
Click to expand...



Oosie, you have a point that the classic blues (and jazz) artists met in general a higher level of appreciation on the Continent than in their own continent here but the other factor is that US record companies traditionally employed a different standard for LP tracks; whereas the UK would normally feature seven tracks on a side, the US of the same period limited them to six.  This is of course when music tracks were much more uniform and "six tracks" meant 20 minutes or less in total. 

This was entirely out of greed, as the technology easily supports 30 minutes per side or more.  In fact at one point I believe Capitol was able to release an additional Beatles album versus Parlophone's UK catalogue, simply because the US division had held several tracks back and they built up, unreleased.  

This would be the primary reason "Red House" would have been kept off "Experienced"  --- some pencil pusher thought he could make Warner more money by squeezing more LPs out.

Of course our entire conception that a "song" means more or less "three minutes" is entirely due to the earlier technology of the shellac 78rpm record, since that was about the limit of that technology.  There's no cultural or attention-span reason a particular song should be limited to three minutes other than that, so that technology dictated that model.

It took me years to write it, they were the best years of my life
It was a beautiful song but it ran too long
If you're gonna have a hit you gotta make it fit
So they cut it down to 3:05  -- _Billy Joel_​
All because of the limitations of the 78.  As we found out when "Hey Jude" and MacArthur Park" came out, the 45 single was easily capable of seven minutes.

The shellac that made the 78s was derived from a resin secreted by a bug in southeast Asia.
But I digress......


----------



## Meister




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ella Washington "All The Time" from the album "Ella Washington" released in 1969 on Sound Stage 7 Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Strap "Fucking Little Bastards" from the album "Monday at the Hug & Pint" released in 2003 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Delgados "Everything Goes Around The Water" from the album "Peloton" released in 1998 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camera Obscura "Lloyd, I'm Ready To Be Heartbroken" released on 7" in 2006 on Elefant Records the B Side is "I Can't Stay Mad At You"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Spanish Castle Magic" from the album "Axis: Bold as Love" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. As ever the drumming from Mitch Mitchell is excellent he was along with John Bonham one of the great innovative drummers, John Bonham though is THE best drummer ever apart from Buddy Rich.
> 
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Red House" from the album "Are You Experienced" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. I notice that the American version of the album "Are You Experienced" did not have "Red House" on it, I think this because the Americans did not appreciate Blues Music like we Europeans did and do, perhaps not sure. I do know that for example Sonny Boy Williamson II, Sister Rosetta Tharpe, Howlin Wolf, Jimmy Reed etc were basically unknown in America outside of Blues Clubs and Birdland in New York and in the late 1950s and in the 1960s toured extensively on my Continent were they were known more but again mainly by the Blues and Jazz Crowd as America was more interested in the Pop Music crap from The Beatles, Hermans Hermits etc
> 
> 
> The European 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced" on Track/Polydor Records and "Red House" is track # 3 on Side I:
> 
> View attachment 223188
> 
> View attachment 223189
> 
> The American 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced?" with no "Red House" released on Reprise Records and I also notice that the American issue has a ? "Are You Experienced?" the European issue has no ? "Are You Experienced"
> 
> View attachment 223190
> 
> View attachment 223191
> 
> I know that probably only Pogo will think this as interesting as me, he's probably the only one here as obsessive as I am about these strange happenings like missing songs and missing ? from different issues of albums etc
> 
> WTF after all of my mental energy on ^^^^ I think it's time for Martini O'Clock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, you have a point that the classic blues (and jazz) artists met in general a higher level of appreciation on the Continent than in their own continent here but the other factor is that US record companies traditionally employed a different standard for LP tracks; whereas the UK would normally feature seven tracks on a side, the US of the same period limited them to six.  This is of course when music tracks were much more uniform and "six tracks" meant 20 minutes or less in total.
> 
> This was entirely out of greed, as the technology easily supports 30 minutes per side or more.  In fact at one point I believe Capitol was able to release an additional Beatles album versus Parlophone's UK catalogue, simply because the US division had held several tracks back and they built up, unreleased.
> 
> This would be the primary reason "Red House" would have been kept off "Experienced"  --- some pencil pusher thought he could make Warner more money by squeezing more LPs out.
> 
> Of course our entire conception that a "song" means more or less "three minutes" is entirely due to the earlier technology of the shellac 78rpm record, since that was about the limit of that technology.  There's no cultural or attention-span reason a particular song should be limited to three minutes other than that, so that technology dictated that model.
> 
> It took me years to write it, they were the best years of my life
> It was a beautiful song but it ran too long
> If you're gonna have a hit you gotta make it fit
> So they cut it down to 3:05  -- _Billy Joel_​
> All because of the limitations of the 78.  As we found out when "Hey Jude" and MacArthur Park" came out, the 45 single was easily capable of seven minutes.
> 
> The shellac that made the 78s was derived from a resin secreted by a bug in southeast Asia.
> But I digress......
Click to expand...


Kid A aged 5 years in age and me decide that today Thursday today Thursday after lunch that we are going to play various records to Kid E, she is going to like this I think she enjoyed The Sonics LP she was making cute noises and laughing to herself, well I hope laughing to herself and NOT laughing at the record if it was that then she's going to have to be adopted, she will though get another opportunity to enjoy records today.

I'm thinking of playing Kid E Albert Ayler's "Spiritual Unity" LP but at age 6 weeks I think she is to young for this, so I will have to wait until she is older and mature to play her that Albert Ayler album, say when she's 6 MONTHS old I think she will take it in and appreciate that type of thing


----------



## konradv

Meister said:


>



The Ramones- Time Has Come Today


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Strap "Fucking Little Bastards" from the album "Monday at the Hug & Pint" released in 2003 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Delgados "Everything Goes Around The Water" from the album "Peloton" released in 1998 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camera Obscura "Lloyd, I'm Ready To Be Heartbroken" released on 7" in 2006 on Elefant Records the B Side is "I Can't Stay Mad At You"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Spanish Castle Magic" from the album "Axis: Bold as Love" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. As ever the drumming from Mitch Mitchell is excellent he was along with John Bonham one of the great innovative drummers, John Bonham though is THE best drummer ever apart from Buddy Rich.
> 
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Red House" from the album "Are You Experienced" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. I notice that the American version of the album "Are You Experienced" did not have "Red House" on it, I think this because the Americans did not appreciate Blues Music like we Europeans did and do, perhaps not sure. I do know that for example Sonny Boy Williamson II, Sister Rosetta Tharpe, Howlin Wolf, Jimmy Reed etc were basically unknown in America outside of Blues Clubs and Birdland in New York and in the late 1950s and in the 1960s toured extensively on my Continent were they were known more but again mainly by the Blues and Jazz Crowd as America was more interested in the Pop Music crap from The Beatles, Hermans Hermits etc
> 
> 
> The European 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced" on Track/Polydor Records and "Red House" is track # 3 on Side I:
> 
> View attachment 223188
> 
> View attachment 223189
> 
> The American 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced?" with no "Red House" released on Reprise Records and I also notice that the American issue has a ? "Are You Experienced?" the European issue has no ? "Are You Experienced"
> 
> View attachment 223190
> 
> View attachment 223191
> 
> I know that probably only Pogo will think this as interesting as me, he's probably the only one here as obsessive as I am about these strange happenings like missing songs and missing ? from different issues of albums etc
> 
> WTF after all of my mental energy on ^^^^ I think it's time for Martini O'Clock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, you have a point that the classic blues (and jazz) artists met in general a higher level of appreciation on the Continent than in their own continent here but the other factor is that US record companies traditionally employed a different standard for LP tracks; whereas the UK would normally feature seven tracks on a side, the US of the same period limited them to six.  This is of course when music tracks were much more uniform and "six tracks" meant 20 minutes or less in total.
> 
> This was entirely out of greed, as the technology easily supports 30 minutes per side or more.  In fact at one point I believe Capitol was able to release an additional Beatles album versus Parlophone's UK catalogue, simply because the US division had held several tracks back and they built up, unreleased.
> 
> This would be the primary reason "Red House" would have been kept off "Experienced"  --- some pencil pusher thought he could make Warner more money by squeezing more LPs out.
> 
> Of course our entire conception that a "song" means more or less "three minutes" is entirely due to the earlier technology of the shellac 78rpm record, since that was about the limit of that technology.  There's no cultural or attention-span reason a particular song should be limited to three minutes other than that, so that technology dictated that model.
> 
> It took me years to write it, they were the best years of my life
> It was a beautiful song but it ran too long
> If you're gonna have a hit you gotta make it fit
> So they cut it down to 3:05  -- _Billy Joel_​
> All because of the limitations of the 78.  As we found out when "Hey Jude" and MacArthur Park" came out, the 45 single was easily capable of seven minutes.
> 
> The shellac that made the 78s was derived from a resin secreted by a bug in southeast Asia.
> But I digress......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid A aged 5 years in age and me decide that today Thursday today Thursday after lunch that we are going to play various records to Kid E, she is going to like this I think she enjoyed The Sonics LP she was making cute noises and laughing to herself, well I hope laughing to herself and NOT laughing at the record if it was that then she's going to have to be adopted, she will though get another opportunity to enjoy records today.
> 
> I'm thinking of playing Kid E Albert Ayler's "Spiritual Unity" LP but at age 6 weeks I think she is to young for this, so I will have to wait until she is older and mature to play her that Albert Ayler album, say when she's 6 MONTHS old I think she will take it in and appreciate that type of thing
Click to expand...


When I was that age the records say (no pun intended) my boss fave was Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Pogo

Meister said:


>



A timely old chestnut, good stuff.  

From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind" 

​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Strap "Fucking Little Bastards" from the album "Monday at the Hug & Pint" released in 2003 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Delgados "Everything Goes Around The Water" from the album "Peloton" released in 1998 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Camera Obscura "Lloyd, I'm Ready To Be Heartbroken" released on 7" in 2006 on Elefant Records the B Side is "I Can't Stay Mad At You"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Spanish Castle Magic" from the album "Axis: Bold as Love" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. As ever the drumming from Mitch Mitchell is excellent he was along with John Bonham one of the great innovative drummers, John Bonham though is THE best drummer ever apart from Buddy Rich.
> 
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Red House" from the album "Are You Experienced" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. I notice that the American version of the album "Are You Experienced" did not have "Red House" on it, I think this because the Americans did not appreciate Blues Music like we Europeans did and do, perhaps not sure. I do know that for example Sonny Boy Williamson II, Sister Rosetta Tharpe, Howlin Wolf, Jimmy Reed etc were basically unknown in America outside of Blues Clubs and Birdland in New York and in the late 1950s and in the 1960s toured extensively on my Continent were they were known more but again mainly by the Blues and Jazz Crowd as America was more interested in the Pop Music crap from The Beatles, Hermans Hermits etc
> 
> 
> The European 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced" on Track/Polydor Records and "Red House" is track # 3 on Side I:
> 
> View attachment 223188
> 
> View attachment 223189
> 
> The American 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced?" with no "Red House" released on Reprise Records and I also notice that the American issue has a ? "Are You Experienced?" the European issue has no ? "Are You Experienced"
> 
> View attachment 223190
> 
> View attachment 223191
> 
> I know that probably only Pogo will think this as interesting as me, he's probably the only one here as obsessive as I am about these strange happenings like missing songs and missing ? from different issues of albums etc
> 
> WTF after all of my mental energy on ^^^^ I think it's time for Martini O'Clock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, you have a point that the classic blues (and jazz) artists met in general a higher level of appreciation on the Continent than in their own continent here but the other factor is that US record companies traditionally employed a different standard for LP tracks; whereas the UK would normally feature seven tracks on a side, the US of the same period limited them to six.  This is of course when music tracks were much more uniform and "six tracks" meant 20 minutes or less in total.
> 
> This was entirely out of greed, as the technology easily supports 30 minutes per side or more.  In fact at one point I believe Capitol was able to release an additional Beatles album versus Parlophone's UK catalogue, simply because the US division had held several tracks back and they built up, unreleased.
> 
> This would be the primary reason "Red House" would have been kept off "Experienced"  --- some pencil pusher thought he could make Warner more money by squeezing more LPs out.
> 
> Of course our entire conception that a "song" means more or less "three minutes" is entirely due to the earlier technology of the shellac 78rpm record, since that was about the limit of that technology.  There's no cultural or attention-span reason a particular song should be limited to three minutes other than that, so that technology dictated that model.
> 
> It took me years to write it, they were the best years of my life
> It was a beautiful song but it ran too long
> If you're gonna have a hit you gotta make it fit
> So they cut it down to 3:05  -- _Billy Joel_​
> All because of the limitations of the 78.  As we found out when "Hey Jude" and MacArthur Park" came out, the 45 single was easily capable of seven minutes.
> 
> The shellac that made the 78s was derived from a resin secreted by a bug in southeast Asia.
> But I digress......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid A aged 5 years in age and me decide that today Thursday today Thursday after lunch that we are going to play various records to Kid E, she is going to like this I think she enjoyed The Sonics LP she was making cute noises and laughing to herself, well I hope laughing to herself and NOT laughing at the record if it was that then she's going to have to be adopted, she will though get another opportunity to enjoy records today.
> 
> I'm thinking of playing Kid E Albert Ayler's "Spiritual Unity" LP but at age 6 weeks I think she is to young for this, so I will have to wait until she is older and mature to play her that Albert Ayler album, say when she's 6 MONTHS old I think she will take it in and appreciate that type of thing
Click to expand...


When members of my family went to live in Argentina the first group of them in the 1930s the second group of them in the late 1940s they soon were friends with all top Opera singers in Buenos Aires, Opera being a family obsession they first meet Eva Perón at the Opera at Teatro Colón and become friends, my family also were friends with Isabel Perón we have photograph pictures of them with Evita and later with Isabel Perón, I have been to the Opera at Teatro Colón one the THE most MAJESTIC Opera Houses in the world. So I continue the first group of my family members they went to Buenos Aires in the 1930s and they got an obsession with Tango music and were friends with a very famous Argentine Tango singer and film actress Ada Falcón who was from Buenos Aires, she died in 2002 but everyone last see her in 1942 when she disappear into her house and become a recluse for 60 years until she died, very mysterious and bizarro happening. My Argentine cousins were born in Buenos Aires and are still in Argentina, but the family members that return home in the early 1990s they ship with them a mega amount of Tango 78s the majority are now given to me some years ago and they weigh a ton and I have a machine that I can play them on.

Kid E will be played Tango music also, she has some minutes ago been introduced to Ada Falcón with the below tune. I add that anyone who does not like Argentine Tango Music should be rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo 

Ada Falcón with the Orquesta Tipica Francisco Canaro "Envidia" released on 10" 78 RPM in 1936 on Odeon Records "Envidia" is the B Side the A Side is "Cariño"


This below is the Orquesta Tipica Francisco Canaro the picture in 1928, I have highlight Francisco Canaro, he was leader and lead violinist he was Uruguayan from Uruguay:





This below is Francisco Canaro with Ada Falcón the picture is I think 1940:





Ada Falcón - Wikipedia

Francisco Canaro - Wikipedia


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Delgados "Everything Goes Around The Water" from the album "Peloton" released in 1998 on Chemikal Underground Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera Obscura "Lloyd, I'm Ready To Be Heartbroken" released on 7" in 2006 on Elefant Records the B Side is "I Can't Stay Mad At You"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Spanish Castle Magic" from the album "Axis: Bold as Love" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. As ever the drumming from Mitch Mitchell is excellent he was along with John Bonham one of the great innovative drummers, John Bonham though is THE best drummer ever apart from Buddy Rich.
> 
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Red House" from the album "Are You Experienced" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. I notice that the American version of the album "Are You Experienced" did not have "Red House" on it, I think this because the Americans did not appreciate Blues Music like we Europeans did and do, perhaps not sure. I do know that for example Sonny Boy Williamson II, Sister Rosetta Tharpe, Howlin Wolf, Jimmy Reed etc were basically unknown in America outside of Blues Clubs and Birdland in New York and in the late 1950s and in the 1960s toured extensively on my Continent were they were known more but again mainly by the Blues and Jazz Crowd as America was more interested in the Pop Music crap from The Beatles, Hermans Hermits etc
> 
> 
> The European 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced" on Track/Polydor Records and "Red House" is track # 3 on Side I:
> 
> View attachment 223188
> 
> View attachment 223189
> 
> The American 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced?" with no "Red House" released on Reprise Records and I also notice that the American issue has a ? "Are You Experienced?" the European issue has no ? "Are You Experienced"
> 
> View attachment 223190
> 
> View attachment 223191
> 
> I know that probably only Pogo will think this as interesting as me, he's probably the only one here as obsessive as I am about these strange happenings like missing songs and missing ? from different issues of albums etc
> 
> WTF after all of my mental energy on ^^^^ I think it's time for Martini O'Clock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, you have a point that the classic blues (and jazz) artists met in general a higher level of appreciation on the Continent than in their own continent here but the other factor is that US record companies traditionally employed a different standard for LP tracks; whereas the UK would normally feature seven tracks on a side, the US of the same period limited them to six.  This is of course when music tracks were much more uniform and "six tracks" meant 20 minutes or less in total.
> 
> This was entirely out of greed, as the technology easily supports 30 minutes per side or more.  In fact at one point I believe Capitol was able to release an additional Beatles album versus Parlophone's UK catalogue, simply because the US division had held several tracks back and they built up, unreleased.
> 
> This would be the primary reason "Red House" would have been kept off "Experienced"  --- some pencil pusher thought he could make Warner more money by squeezing more LPs out.
> 
> Of course our entire conception that a "song" means more or less "three minutes" is entirely due to the earlier technology of the shellac 78rpm record, since that was about the limit of that technology.  There's no cultural or attention-span reason a particular song should be limited to three minutes other than that, so that technology dictated that model.
> 
> It took me years to write it, they were the best years of my life
> It was a beautiful song but it ran too long
> If you're gonna have a hit you gotta make it fit
> So they cut it down to 3:05  -- _Billy Joel_​
> All because of the limitations of the 78.  As we found out when "Hey Jude" and MacArthur Park" came out, the 45 single was easily capable of seven minutes.
> 
> The shellac that made the 78s was derived from a resin secreted by a bug in southeast Asia.
> But I digress......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid A aged 5 years in age and me decide that today Thursday today Thursday after lunch that we are going to play various records to Kid E, she is going to like this I think she enjoyed The Sonics LP she was making cute noises and laughing to herself, well I hope laughing to herself and NOT laughing at the record if it was that then she's going to have to be adopted, she will though get another opportunity to enjoy records today.
> 
> I'm thinking of playing Kid E Albert Ayler's "Spiritual Unity" LP but at age 6 weeks I think she is to young for this, so I will have to wait until she is older and mature to play her that Albert Ayler album, say when she's 6 MONTHS old I think she will take it in and appreciate that type of thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When members of my family went to live in Argentina the first group of them in the 1930s the second group of them in the late 1940s they soon were friends with all top Opera singers in Buenos Aires, Opera being a family obsession they first meet Eva Perón at the Opera at Teatro Colón and become friends, my family also were friends with Isabel Perón we have photograph pictures of them with Evita and later with Isabel Perón, I have been to the Opera at Teatro Colón one the THE most MAJESTIC Opera Houses in the world. So I continue the first group of my family members they went to Buenos Aires in the 1930s and they got an obsession with Tango music and were friends with a very famous Argentine Tango singer and film actress Ada Falcón who was from Buenos Aires, she died in 2002 but everyone last see her in 1942 when she disappear into her house and become a recluse for 60 years until she died, very mysterious and bizarro happening. My Argentine cousins were born in Buenos Aires and are still in Argentina, but the family members that return home in the early 1990s they ship with them a mega amount of Tango 78s the majority are now given to me some years ago and they weigh a ton and I have a machine that I can play them on.
> 
> Kid E will be played Tango music also, she has some minutes ago been introduced to Ada Falcón with the below tune. I add that anyone who does not like Argentine Tango Music should be rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo
> 
> Ada Falcón with the Orquesta Tipica Francisco Canaro "Envidia" released on 10" 78 RPM in 1936 on Odeon Records "Envidia" is the B Side the A Side is "Cariño"
> 
> This below is the Orquesta Tipica Francisco Canaro the picture in 1928, I have highlight Francisco Canaro, he was leader and lead violinist he was Uruguayan from Uruguay:
> 
> View attachment 223222
> 
> This below is Francisco Canaro with Ada Falcón the picture is I think 1940:
> 
> View attachment 223223
> 
> Ada Falcón - Wikipedia
> 
> Francisco Canaro - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Broadcast and The Focus Group "Ritual/Looking In" from the album "Broadcast and The Focus Group Investigate Witch Cults of the Radio Age" released in 2009 on Warp Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Camera Obscura "Lloyd, I'm Ready To Be Heartbroken" released on 7" in 2006 on Elefant Records the B Side is "I Can't Stay Mad At You"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Spanish Castle Magic" from the album "Axis: Bold as Love" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. As ever the drumming from Mitch Mitchell is excellent he was along with John Bonham one of the great innovative drummers, John Bonham though is THE best drummer ever apart from Buddy Rich.
> 
> 
> 
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience "Red House" from the album "Are You Experienced" released in 1967 on Track/Polydor Records. I notice that the American version of the album "Are You Experienced" did not have "Red House" on it, I think this because the Americans did not appreciate Blues Music like we Europeans did and do, perhaps not sure. I do know that for example Sonny Boy Williamson II, Sister Rosetta Tharpe, Howlin Wolf, Jimmy Reed etc were basically unknown in America outside of Blues Clubs and Birdland in New York and in the late 1950s and in the 1960s toured extensively on my Continent were they were known more but again mainly by the Blues and Jazz Crowd as America was more interested in the Pop Music crap from The Beatles, Hermans Hermits etc
> 
> 
> The European 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced" on Track/Polydor Records and "Red House" is track # 3 on Side I:
> 
> View attachment 223188
> 
> View attachment 223189
> 
> The American 1967 issue of "Are You Experienced?" with no "Red House" released on Reprise Records and I also notice that the American issue has a ? "Are You Experienced?" the European issue has no ? "Are You Experienced"
> 
> View attachment 223190
> 
> View attachment 223191
> 
> I know that probably only Pogo will think this as interesting as me, he's probably the only one here as obsessive as I am about these strange happenings like missing songs and missing ? from different issues of albums etc
> 
> WTF after all of my mental energy on ^^^^ I think it's time for Martini O'Clock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, you have a point that the classic blues (and jazz) artists met in general a higher level of appreciation on the Continent than in their own continent here but the other factor is that US record companies traditionally employed a different standard for LP tracks; whereas the UK would normally feature seven tracks on a side, the US of the same period limited them to six.  This is of course when music tracks were much more uniform and "six tracks" meant 20 minutes or less in total.
> 
> This was entirely out of greed, as the technology easily supports 30 minutes per side or more.  In fact at one point I believe Capitol was able to release an additional Beatles album versus Parlophone's UK catalogue, simply because the US division had held several tracks back and they built up, unreleased.
> 
> This would be the primary reason "Red House" would have been kept off "Experienced"  --- some pencil pusher thought he could make Warner more money by squeezing more LPs out.
> 
> Of course our entire conception that a "song" means more or less "three minutes" is entirely due to the earlier technology of the shellac 78rpm record, since that was about the limit of that technology.  There's no cultural or attention-span reason a particular song should be limited to three minutes other than that, so that technology dictated that model.
> 
> It took me years to write it, they were the best years of my life
> It was a beautiful song but it ran too long
> If you're gonna have a hit you gotta make it fit
> So they cut it down to 3:05  -- _Billy Joel_​
> All because of the limitations of the 78.  As we found out when "Hey Jude" and MacArthur Park" came out, the 45 single was easily capable of seven minutes.
> 
> The shellac that made the 78s was derived from a resin secreted by a bug in southeast Asia.
> But I digress......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kid A aged 5 years in age and me decide that today Thursday today Thursday after lunch that we are going to play various records to Kid E, she is going to like this I think she enjoyed The Sonics LP she was making cute noises and laughing to herself, well I hope laughing to herself and NOT laughing at the record if it was that then she's going to have to be adopted, she will though get another opportunity to enjoy records today.
> 
> I'm thinking of playing Kid E Albert Ayler's "Spiritual Unity" LP but at age 6 weeks I think she is to young for this, so I will have to wait until she is older and mature to play her that Albert Ayler album, say when she's 6 MONTHS old I think she will take it in and appreciate that type of thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When members of my family went to live in Argentina the first group of them in the 1930s the second group of them in the late 1940s they soon were friends with all top Opera singers in Buenos Aires, Opera being a family obsession they first meet Eva Perón at the Opera at Teatro Colón and become friends, my family also were friends with Isabel Perón we have photograph pictures of them with Evita and later with Isabel Perón, I have been to the Opera at Teatro Colón one the THE most MAJESTIC Opera Houses in the world. So I continue the first group of my family members they went to Buenos Aires in the 1930s and they got an obsession with Tango music and were friends with a very famous Argentine Tango singer and film actress Ada Falcón who was from Buenos Aires, she died in 2002 but everyone last see her in 1942 when she disappear into her house and become a recluse for 60 years until she died, very mysterious and bizarro happening. My Argentine cousins were born in Buenos Aires and are still in Argentina, but the family members that return home in the early 1990s they ship with them a mega amount of Tango 78s the majority are now given to me some years ago and they weigh a ton and I have a machine that I can play them on.
> 
> Kid E will be played Tango music also, she has some minutes ago been introduced to Ada Falcón with the below tune. I add that anyone who does not like Argentine Tango Music should be rounded up and airdropped into Gitmo
> 
> Ada Falcón with the Orquesta Tipica Francisco Canaro "Envidia" released on 10" 78 RPM in 1936 on Odeon Records "Envidia" is the B Side the A Side is "Cariño"
> 
> This below is the Orquesta Tipica Francisco Canaro the picture in 1928, I have highlight Francisco Canaro, he was leader and lead violinist he was Uruguayan from Uruguay:
> 
> View attachment 223222
> 
> This below is Francisco Canaro with Ada Falcón the picture is I think 1940:
> 
> View attachment 223223
> 
> Ada Falcón - Wikipedia
> 
> Francisco Canaro - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Broadcast and The Focus Group "Ritual/Looking In" from the album "Broadcast and The Focus Group Investigate Witch Cults of the Radio Age" released in 2009 on Warp Records.
Click to expand...


One of Tokyo's finest:

Melt-Banana "Circle-Jack (Chase the Magic Words, Lego Lego)" from the album "Charlie" released in 1998 on A-Zap Records.


Melt-Banana "Stimulus For Revolting Virus" from the album "Charlie" released in 1998 on A-Zap Records.


"Charlie" would be in my Top 20 favourite albums, from the begin to the end it's a completely enjoyable and also exhausting listen the absolute frantic energy of it, I add that it's now also one of Kid A's favourite records, we listened to it this afternoon and Kid E listened to it also, I think she liked it it gave her some type of musical induced version of a sugar high


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


The Incredible String Band "Witches Hat" from the album "The Hangman's Beautiful Daughter" released in 1968 on Elektra Records.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Americana at its finest. My cousin does a fine job with this. 98% as good as Ella.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Incredible String Band "Witches Hat" from the album "The Hangman's Beautiful Daughter" released in 1968 on Elektra Records.
Click to expand...


Reverend Gary Davis "Bad Company Brought Me Here" from the album "Say No To The Devil" released in 1961 on Prestige Bluesville Records.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Incredible String Band "Witches Hat" from the album "The Hangman's Beautiful Daughter" released in 1968 on Elektra Records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reverend Gary Davis "Bad Company Brought Me Here" from the album "Say No To The Devil" released in 1961 on Prestige Bluesville Records.
Click to expand...


Memphis Minnie "Lean Meat Won't Fry" released on 10" 78 RPM in 1946 on Columbia Records "Lean Meat Won't Fry" is the B Side the A Side is "Fish Man Blues"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


>



I find that it is strangely comforting, I have never heard of it or them before you posted it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that it is strangely comforting, I have never heard of it or them before you posted it.
Click to expand...


It's very comforting to me. My mom and all her sisters used to sing it. All together.

That can't happen anymore. 

I do have tapes, though.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that it is strangely comforting, I have never heard of it or them before you posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very comforting to me. My mom and all her sisters used to sing it. All together.
> 
> That can't happen anymore.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry Marion darling


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Reverend J. M. Gates and assisted by Sister Jordan and Sister Norman "Judgement Day Is Coming" recorded on November 3 1926 in Atlanta, Georgia and released on 10" 78 RPM in 1927 on OKeh Records, "Judgement Day Is Coming" is the B Side the A Side is "Paul And Silas In Jail"


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Dis some cracka music heanh. If you understand him, you're probably a cracker. (or Southern black)

It don't look too much like Turnip Green, though.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Hint: the music starts @1:20 into the video.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.

Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.

Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.

The below contain five movements they are:

I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"


Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia


----------



## Marion Morrison

"It ain't legal huntin' alligator down in the swamp, boy"

It is these day!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> 
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
Click to expand...



Oosie, I used to have a Chinese version of this same instrument here (apparently I was in San Francisco with too much money in my pocket and wandered into a music store).

With your post as an introduction to what it's supposed to sound like here's Luna Lee with what it's not supposed to sound like but you get a good view .. multitracked...

​
and solo....

​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> 
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, I used to have a Chinese version of this same instrument here (apparently I was in San Francisco with too much money in my pocket and wandered into a music store).
> 
> With your post as an introduction to what it's supposed to sound like here's Luna Lee with what it's not supposed to sound like but you get a good view .. multitracked...
> 
> ​and solo....
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Incredible! Also I add that Luna Lee version of "Green Onions" in my opinion is superior to the Booker T and The MGs version.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


As I commented I also have a nice collection of Traditional Korean Folk Music records from North Korea but I cannot find anything on YouTube that I have on records.

But the below record is one of my favourites in my collection:

"Let Us Sing Of The Potong River Banks - Famous Korean Songs 17" it is a beautiful 10" piece of solid vinyl, not sure what the 17 is, there are not 17 songs there are 8 songs, on Side A 4 songs and on Side B 4 songs, so perhaps the 17 is that it's Vol. 17 and there are 16 others out there that I need to get, there is no date on the sleeve that tells me when this was released, but it had to be released between 1950 and 1996 this because it's released on Choson Raekodo Records aka Korean Gramophone Records which was from 1950-1996 the Official State Record Company of The Democratic People's Republic of Korea aka North Korea, in 1996 they changed the name of Choson Raekodo Records to something else that I cannot remember but tragically stopped producing vinyl records and went with releasing just CDs.





Also the below I got because the situation that North Korean State Ministrys have their own individual music ensembles appeals to my sense of the absurd, I have never even played the below record though because I have a hatred of any type of Brass Bands and also I have the fear that IF I listened to it it could brainwash me and within approx 48 hours I will have become a Communist 

The Brass Band of The Ministry of Social Security "Revolutionary Songs" again it's a beautiful 10" piece of solid vinyl, again no date on the sleeve when it was released but it is of course also released on Choson Raekodo Records aka Korean Gramophone Records.

The tracklisting is full on subversive:

Side A:

I.   "Patriotic Song"
II.  "March of Guerillas"
III. "The Song of The Parliamentary Sovereignty"
IV. "The Song of Decisive Battle"
V.  "The Song of Revolutionary Army"

Side B:

I.   "The Song of General Kim II Sung"
II.  "The Internationale"
III. "The Song of Freedom"
IV. "The Song of Red Banner"
V.  "The Song of General Mobilization"


----------



## Mindful




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

It's a seasonal thing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> 
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, I used to have a Chinese version of this same instrument here (apparently I was in San Francisco with too much money in my pocket and wandered into a music store).
> 
> With your post as an introduction to what it's supposed to sound like here's Luna Lee with what it's not supposed to sound like but you get a good view .. multitracked...
> 
> ​and solo....
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Ogo I am now getting sort of obsessed and have been listening to many Luna Lee performances, here she is with her version of The Rolling Stones "Paint It Black"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> 
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, I used to have a Chinese version of this same instrument here (apparently I was in San Francisco with too much money in my pocket and wandered into a music store).
> 
> With your post as an introduction to what it's supposed to sound like here's Luna Lee with what it's not supposed to sound like but you get a good view .. multitracked...
> 
> ​and solo....
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Here is Luna Lee with her version of Pink Floyd's "Another Brick In The Wall"....she NEEDS to do a version of "Ghost Riders In The Sky"

I think David Gilmour and Co. would approve and at 2 minutes and 14 seconds she gets very interesting.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> 
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, I used to have a Chinese version of this same instrument here (apparently I was in San Francisco with too much money in my pocket and wandered into a music store).
> 
> With your post as an introduction to what it's supposed to sound like here's Luna Lee with what it's not supposed to sound like but you get a good view .. multitracked...
> 
> ​and solo....
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is Luna Lee with her version of Pink Floyd's "Another Brick In The Wall"....she NEEDS to do a version of "Ghost Riders In The Sky"
> 
> I think David Gilmour and Co. would approve and at 2 minutes and 14 seconds she gets very interesting.
Click to expand...


She's all over the map with her song choices,  but she is meticulous in mimicking the solos isn't she?
Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton, BB King, nothing intimidates her.

Here's her Layla, again multitracked with two instruments for the key changes:

​Sadly in some of her more recent vids she's starting to sing.  Bad idea.

You can write to her to suggest Ghost Riders.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> 
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, I used to have a Chinese version of this same instrument here (apparently I was in San Francisco with too much money in my pocket and wandered into a music store).
> 
> With your post as an introduction to what it's supposed to sound like here's Luna Lee with what it's not supposed to sound like but you get a good view .. multitracked...
> 
> ​and solo....
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is Luna Lee with her version of Pink Floyd's "Another Brick In The Wall"....she NEEDS to do a version of "Ghost Riders In The Sky"
> 
> I think David Gilmour and Co. would approve and at 2 minutes and 14 seconds she gets very interesting.
Click to expand...


Dick Dale And His Del-Tones "Riders In The Sky" from the album "King Of The Surf Guitar" released in 1963 on Capitol Records. It's down as "Riders In The Sky" but it's basically "Ghost Riders In The Sky" and is credited in the song writing to Dick Dale, Don Reedman and Stanley Davis Jones, Stan Jones wrote the song "Ghost Riders In The Sky" in 1948 when he was still working for the National Park Service in Death Valley, California.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> 
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, I used to have a Chinese version of this same instrument here (apparently I was in San Francisco with too much money in my pocket and wandered into a music store).
> 
> With your post as an introduction to what it's supposed to sound like here's Luna Lee with what it's not supposed to sound like but you get a good view .. multitracked...
> 
> ​and solo....
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is Luna Lee with her version of Pink Floyd's "Another Brick In The Wall"....she NEEDS to do a version of "Ghost Riders In The Sky"
> 
> I think David Gilmour and Co. would approve and at 2 minutes and 14 seconds she gets very interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's all over the map with her song choices,  but she is meticulous in mimicking the solos isn't she?
> Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton, BB King, nothing intimidates her.
> 
> Here's her Layla, again multitracked with two instruments for the key changes:
> 
> ​Sadly in some of her more recent vids she's starting to sing.  Bad idea.
> 
> You can write to her to suggest Ghost Riders.
Click to expand...


Yes her solos are very impressive.

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo her singing is going to RUIN everything, she needs to be told to stop ANY singing and just continue the instrumentals. Yes perhaps should email her and suggest she does a version of "Ghost Riders In The Sky"


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> 
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, I used to have a Chinese version of this same instrument here (apparently I was in San Francisco with too much money in my pocket and wandered into a music store).
> 
> With your post as an introduction to what it's supposed to sound like here's Luna Lee with what it's not supposed to sound like but you get a good view .. multitracked...
> 
> ​and solo....
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is Luna Lee with her version of Pink Floyd's "Another Brick In The Wall"....she NEEDS to do a version of "Ghost Riders In The Sky"
> 
> I think David Gilmour and Co. would approve and at 2 minutes and 14 seconds she gets very interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's all over the map with her song choices,  but she is meticulous in mimicking the solos isn't she?
> Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton, BB King, nothing intimidates her.
> 
> Here's her Layla, again multitracked with two instruments for the key changes:
> 
> ​Sadly in some of her more recent vids she's starting to sing.  Bad idea.
> 
> You can write to her to suggest Ghost Riders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes her solos are very impressive.
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo her singing is going to RUIN everything, she needs to be told to stop ANY singing and just continue the instrumentals. Yes perhaps should email her and suggest she does a version of "Ghost Riders In The Sky"
Click to expand...


We see many examples of very very good instrumental players upon achieving the success they deserve, deciding "that means I can sing now".  Well --- no, it doesn't mean that, sorry.

Natalie MacMaster comes to mind.

​-- with her famous Uncle Buddy here.  Buddy was my intro to Cape Breton fiddling 30+ years ago, he came to our festival backed by Dave MacIsaac and Hilda Chiasson.  I've been to Cape Breton four times to soak up the music, there's nothing like it.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## hurricanewatcher




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> 
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, I used to have a Chinese version of this same instrument here (apparently I was in San Francisco with too much money in my pocket and wandered into a music store).
> 
> With your post as an introduction to what it's supposed to sound like here's Luna Lee with what it's not supposed to sound like but you get a good view .. multitracked...
> 
> ​and solo....
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incredible! Also I add that Luna Lee version of "Green Onions" in my opinion is superior to the Booker T and The MGs version.
Click to expand...


Nina Simone "Blues For Mama" from the album "Nina Simone Sings The Blues" released in 1967 on RCA Victor Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> 
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, I used to have a Chinese version of this same instrument here (apparently I was in San Francisco with too much money in my pocket and wandered into a music store).
> 
> With your post as an introduction to what it's supposed to sound like here's Luna Lee with what it's not supposed to sound like but you get a good view .. multitracked...
> 
> ​and solo....
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is Luna Lee with her version of Pink Floyd's "Another Brick In The Wall"....she NEEDS to do a version of "Ghost Riders In The Sky"
> 
> I think David Gilmour and Co. would approve and at 2 minutes and 14 seconds she gets very interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's all over the map with her song choices,  but she is meticulous in mimicking the solos isn't she?
> Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton, BB King, nothing intimidates her.
> 
> Here's her Layla, again multitracked with two instruments for the key changes:
> 
> ​Sadly in some of her more recent vids she's starting to sing.  Bad idea.
> 
> You can write to her to suggest Ghost Riders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes her solos are very impressive.
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo her singing is going to RUIN everything, she needs to be told to stop ANY singing and just continue the instrumentals. Yes perhaps should email her and suggest she does a version of "Ghost Riders In The Sky"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see many examples of very very good instrumental players upon achieving the success they deserve, deciding "that means I can sing now".  Well --- no, it doesn't mean that, sorry.
> 
> Natalie MacMaster comes to mind.
> 
> ​-- with her famous Uncle Buddy here.  Buddy was my intro to Cape Breton fiddling 30+ years ago, he came to our festival backed by Dave MacIsaac and Hilda Chiasson.  I've been to Cape Breton four times to soak up the music, there's nothing like it.
Click to expand...


Here is Luna Lee with her version of The Beatles "Come Together" and another very interesting and unique performance from her.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hmm, I like the original. It was something.

Feel the tubes glow. 

What year was that? '78?

I know I heard "Come Together" before Blue Lagoon and Sgt. Pepper was in the theaters.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Hmm, I like the original. It was something.



It is known Mr. Marion that I hate The Beatles, I add I also hate Elvis Presley.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I like the original. It was something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is known Mr. Marion that I hate The Beatles, I add I also hate Elvis Presley.
Click to expand...


That's too bad, I like Elvis. Did you know that after every concert, he went to a local church and played for an hour or so?

Elvis knew more negro spirituals than most blacks alive today. He lived for that stuff.


Did Elvis go into the army when called? Why yes, he did.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I like the original. It was something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is known Mr. Marion that I hate The Beatles, I add I also hate Elvis Presley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's too bad, I like Elvis. Did you know that after every concert, he went to a local church and played for an hour or so?
> 
> Elvis knew more negro spirituals than most blacks alive today. He lived for that stuff.
> 
> 
> Did Elvis go into the army when called? Why yes, he did.
Click to expand...


I think if Elvis would have recorded only Blues and Negro Spirituals then I would like him.


----------



## MaryL

Tom Waits...Cold cold ground.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Liked Elvis doing this: lol.


----------



## 007




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Ella does it right! I think my cousin does it a notch better, though.

I might be prejudiced. But seriously, I think she does.


With my aunt on the piano, it would definitely beat this. Nothing else even comes close except Ella.


----------



## Mindful

I have the album:


----------



## Marion Morrison

It's Sunday. My mom loved this song. Not like this.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

This thread's loading like a two-stroke weed whacker motor now.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> 
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, I used to have a Chinese version of this same instrument here (apparently I was in San Francisco with too much money in my pocket and wandered into a music store).
> 
> With your post as an introduction to what it's supposed to sound like here's Luna Lee with what it's not supposed to sound like but you get a good view .. multitracked...
> 
> ​
> and solo....
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


So today I have been introducing Kid E to Cecil Taylor.

Cecil Taylor "Enter, Evening" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records. This feature excellent trumpet from Eddie Gale and also excellent alto saxophone from Jimmy Lyons.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


>



This is beautiful also but depressing because Johnny Cash was near death so it is difficult to watch the video.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> 
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, I used to have a Chinese version of this same instrument here (apparently I was in San Francisco with too much money in my pocket and wandered into a music store).
> 
> With your post as an introduction to what it's supposed to sound like here's Luna Lee with what it's not supposed to sound like but you get a good view .. multitracked...
> 
> ​
> and solo....
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So today I have been introducing Kid E to Cecil Taylor.
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Enter, Evening" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records. This feature excellent trumpet from Eddie Gale and also excellent alto saxophone from Jimmy Lyons.
Click to expand...


The Johnny Burnette Trio "The Train Kept A-Rollin" released on 7" in 1956 on Coral Records the B Side is "Honey Hush"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timely old chestnut, good stuff.
> 
> From the same era another chestnut........  Circus Maximus "Wind"
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been collecting for some time Traditional Korean Folk Music records, I have some from North Korea but I cannot find what I have on records on YouTube so I cannot post anything so I am posting some South Korean Folk Music because on YouTube I can find some that I have on record like Hwang Byungki.
> 
> Hwang Byungki who died in January 2018 was a virtuoso of a traditional Korean instrument the kayagûm a 12 string instrument very much like a zither, but not a zither. Hwang Byungki specialise in a type of Korean Folk Music called the Sanjo which is purely instrumental and very intricate and also very delicate and it was specifically developed for the kayagûm between 1890-1891 by Kim Chang-jo. Sanjo itself is in a Sub-Genre of Traditional Korean Folk Music, the Sub-Genre is called Minsogak but unlike pure Sanjo which is instrumental Minsogak also includes singing. With Hwang Byungki there is no singing.
> 
> Hwang Byungki "Kayagûm Masterpieces Vol. 4 - Spring Snow" released in 2001 on C&L Music.
> 
> The below contain five movements they are:
> 
> I.   "Spring Snow: Calm Morning"
> II.  "Spring Snow: Peacefully"
> III. "Spring Snow: Mysteriously"
> IV. "Spring Snow: Humorously"
> V.  "Spring Snow: Excitedly"
> 
> 
> 
> Hwang Byungki - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oosie, I used to have a Chinese version of this same instrument here (apparently I was in San Francisco with too much money in my pocket and wandered into a music store).
> 
> With your post as an introduction to what it's supposed to sound like here's Luna Lee with what it's not supposed to sound like but you get a good view .. multitracked...
> 
> ​
> and solo....
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So today I have been introducing Kid E to Cecil Taylor.
> 
> Cecil Taylor "Enter, Evening" from the album "Unit Structures" released in 1966 on Blue Note Records. This feature excellent trumpet from Eddie Gale and also excellent alto saxophone from Jimmy Lyons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Johnny Burnette Trio "The Train Kept A-Rollin" released on 7" in 1956 on Coral Records the B Side is "Honey Hush"
Click to expand...


Johnny Cash "It Was Jesus" from the album "Hymns By Johnny Cash" released in 1959 on Columbia Records.


----------



## Pogo

Swat that fly Oosie!  

Always one isn't there.  Thing is, when you find yourself in the wrong thread the thing to do is go find the right thread, not sit there and post "oops wrong thread" in a desperate quest for attention.

Roger Ruskin Spear "I'm a Fly" 1972 _Electric Shocks
_
​Was just going through some 35-year old tapes of my old radio shows and this was on there.  Cranked it up bigly.


----------



## Pogo

Horseflies --- oldtime band from Ithaca NY --- "Human Fly" ... live version

​


----------



## miketx

Pogo said:


> Swat that fly Oosie!
> 
> Always one isn't there.  Thing is, when you find yourself in the wrong thread the thing to do is go find the right thread, not sit there and post "oops wrong thread" in a desperate quest for attention.
> 
> Roger Ruskin Spear "I'm a Fly" 1972 _Electric Shocks
> _
> ​Was just going through some 35-year old tapes of my old radio shows and this was on there.  Cranked it up bigly.


Reminds me of this homo.


----------



## Kat

*Carry on....and enjoy!*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Swat that fly Oosie!
> 
> Always one isn't there.  Thing is, when you find yourself in the wrong thread the thing to do is go find the right thread, not sit there and post "oops wrong thread" in a desperate quest for attention.
> 
> Roger Ruskin Spear "I'm a Fly" 1972 _Electric Shocks
> _
> ​Was just going through some 35-year old tapes of my old radio shows and this was on there.  Cranked it up bigly.




That's.. very good! 

Pogo said "bigly".


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> I have the album:



That is very nice, and I would recommend it!


----------



## MaryL

It's 1967, my mother turned on KHOW AM and she's ironing our clothes. She just won a prize, it was  for the soundtrack to the movie "Stagecoach"  From Hal and Charlie. Hmm. I am channeling this ..err the  Ballad of the green berets.


----------



## Mindful

Flora Purim did a killer version of this one. But I can't get it on the Internet.


----------



## Mindful

I like older guys who play guitar.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> I like older guys who play guitar.




Like Andrés Segovia?


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like older guys who play guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Andrés Segovia?
Click to expand...


Not really.


----------



## Mindful

Oh and certainly not Keith Richards. So don't bring him up.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Natural Citizen

What a year 1989 was. Anybody around here still have their leather? Pretty sure we all have haircuts now. Sucks getting older, huh? I sometimes see people buying jeans already ripped up at the factory for almost a hundred bucks. Heck, we wore em out living in em and they were only like 10 bucks. That's back when 501s were made right, too. It took years to wear em out. lol.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress




----------



## Meathead

beautress said:


>


God, don't let Hillary see this!


----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress




----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> Flora Purim did a killer version of this one. But I can't get it on the Internet.



Is it maybe blocked in your location?

​
Got to hang with Flora and Airto many years ago in Philly at the Chestnut Cabaret.... one of the two best shows I ever saw there (the other was King Sunny Adé)


----------



## Pogo

beautress said:


>



That always makes me think of this:

​

Bossa Nova is exactly sixty years old this year, invented singlehandedly by then-27-year-old João Gilberto, a severely introspective and unique artist whose 1958 single "Chega de Saudade" (roughly, "away with blues") took an entirely new approach to Brazilian popular music.  Before Gilberto singers in Brasil used loud, brash operatic voices; Gilberto took that down to minus-11 singing in a near-whisper and simultaneously mimicking the rhythm of the _tamborim_ with the right hand of his guitar.  Nothing like it had ever been heard before and it went like this:

​
Not long after Stan Getz got hold of it and recorded with Gilberto where he contributed overbearing sax solos   His German then-wife Astrid sang the English version of "Garota de Ipanema" as "Girl from Ipanema" and the craze was on and the rest is musically delicious history.  

Gilberto came from a wealthy family in Bahia where his father expected him to be a doctor in the family tradition but João was different.  At one point his father committed him to an insane asylum where he famously gazed out the window and said to a doctor "look, the trees have no hair".  The doctor replied "Trees don't have hair, João" to which João immediately shot back "and there are people who have no poetry".  He was soon out of there to pursue his music, usually with some borrowed car while sleeping on various people's couches and playing for hours in the bathroom.  After _Chega de Saudade_ he's had a musical career ever since, recording and performing.  It's arguable that by now a lot more people have been healed by musician João Gilberto than would have been healed by Doctor Gilberto.

"Bossa nova" simply means "new style".  João is still with us today at age 87.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That always makes me think of this:
> 
> ​Bossa Nova is exactly sixty years old this year, invented singlehandedly by then-28-year-old João Gilberto, a severely introspective and unique artist whose 1958 single "Chega de Saudade" (roughly, "away with blues") took an entirely new approach to Brazilian popular music.  Before Gilberto singers in Brasil used loud, brash operatic voices; Gilberto took that down to minus-11 singing in a near-whisper and simultaneously mimicking the rhythm of the _tamborim_ with the right hand of his guitar.  Nothing like it had ever been heard before and it went like this:
> 
> ​Not long after Stan Getz got hold of it and recorded with Gilberto where he contributed overbearing sax solos   His German then-wife Astrid sang the English version of "Garota de Ipanema" as "Girl from Ipanema" and the craze was on and the rest is musically delicious history.
> 
> Gilberto came from a wealthy family in Bahia where his father expected him to be a doctor in the family tradition but João was different.  At one point his father committed him to an insane asylum where he famously gazed out the window and said to a doctor "look, the trees have no hair".  The doctor replied "Trees don't have hair, João" to which João immediately shot back "and there are people who have no poetry".  He was soon out of there to pursue his music, usually with some borrowed car while sleeping on various people's couches and playing for hours in the bathroom.  It's arguable that by now a lot more people have been healed by musician João Gilberto than would have been healed by Doctor Gilberto.
> 
> "Bossa nova" simply means "new style".  João is still with us today at age 87.
Click to expand...


More modern descendant in the same style:  Marisa Monte (MON-chee) "Para Mais Ninguem"

​

I freaking _love_ Marisa Monte.  When she sings like this I want to have her babies.
Amirite, CrusaderFrank ?


----------



## Mindful

Pogo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flora Purim did a killer version of this one. But I can't get it on the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it maybe blocked in your location?
> 
> ​
> Got to hang with Flora and Airto many years ago in Philly at the Chestnut Cabaret.... one of the two best shows I ever saw there (the other was King Sunny Adé)
Click to expand...


The version I wanted is on this album, which I do have, but can't source it on the Internet 



Must have been something to see her performing live.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

April


----------



## April

Marion Morrison said:


> April


One of my faves, luv. Thank you. ♥


----------



## Marion Morrison

April said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my faves, luv. Thank you. ♥
Click to expand...


You're Welcome. Not everyone has heard that. Personally I like "Hard to Handle" better.


----------



## Marion Morrison

That was a great band. The other band Audley Freed was in was awesome, too.


----------



## Marion Morrison

This is Audley freed here, too:

Real stuff. I love this. White boy Hendrix, srsly.

This was a great band as well.


----------



## April

Marion Morrison said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my faves, luv. Thank you. ♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're Welcome. Not everyone has heard that. Personally I like "Hard to Handle" better.
Click to expand...

The meaning behind it hits close to home.


----------



## Marion Morrison

April said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my faves, luv. Thank you. ♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're Welcome. Not everyone has heard that. Personally I like "Hard to Handle" better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The meaning behind it hits close to home.
Click to expand...

That's why I paged ya, thought you'd enjoy.

Time for one about Indians, though.

I like Cry Of Love better than Black Crows.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Marion Morrison

No more of a bad thing. I'll be aight. I could lay $200 on my coffee table tonight, it be there until I pick it up. I like that.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Darkwind

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


----------



## Darkwind

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Darkwind

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


----------



## Darkwind

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy:

I love Kandinsky too. I saw some exhibits at a Russian Art Nouveau exhibition near me.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Skull Pilot

Been in ZZ Top mode lately


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## beautress




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## beautress




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

"But if you go carrying pictures of Chairman Mao, you ain't gonna make it with anyone anyhow" -John Lennon

Heed his words, Democrats.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love these guys!   


God bless you and every member past and present always!!!

Holly


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Natural Citizen

Good morning! I hope the neighbors don't mind. They should be up making breakfast anyway, it's 5:30 in the morning already.


----------



## Mindful

Natural Citizen said:


> Good morning! I hope the neighbors don't mind. They should be up making breakfast anyway, it's 5:30 in the morning already.




I'm well ahead of you. Cruising  towards lunch.

Aren't time zones awesome?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

It's about  that time of year.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Marion Morrison

I didn't even Led Zeppelin until I was around 17. 
A girly friend said: "You don't know about Led Zeppelin?"

Glad she did.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Zeppelin was one of the 1st to pan things back and forth between left and right.

2 songs in 1


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

This song and band is mighty good.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's one for my old friend Bryan.

Helluva guy. Got him a habit by getting shot in 'nam. He maintained, though.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## iceberg




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Marion Morrison

It has enough cowbell.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## tycho1572

This song is for you, Coyote ......


----------



## sparky




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Zeppelin was one of the 1st to pan things back and forth between left and right.
> 
> 2 songs in 1



They also had the second best drummer EVAH John Henry Bonham, the first best drummer EVAH is Buddy Rich.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress




----------



## Mindful




----------



## xband

How 


HereWeGoAgain said:


> My dog snoring?



Sleep with dogs and you get fleas.


----------



## Dyavion

Love Imagine Dragons


----------



## beautress

Dyavion said:


> Love Imagine Dragons


OH, Dyavion, if you're brand new, it takes a day or two to post your own links, youTubes, etc. We know, it seems like forever...

​
​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

*-Titanium by David Guetta ft. Sia -*


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## iceberg




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

Creed, "One". About being disaffected and wanting to connect with people. And oppression  of the majority.The only way is ONE?


----------



## MaryL

For the people that are still alive.When the science gets done and you make a neat gun. You get to eat that moist cake.


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## skye

beautress said:


> ​




ohhhh .....I like that!


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## beautress

​


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## skye

a bit of Italy 

now


Bless Italy !  we love Italy!     my God! Italy rules!


----------



## skye

GOD I love them

FORZA Italia!

VIVA ITALIA 

*Ricchi E Poveri -- M'innamoro Di Te Video HQ*


----------



## MaryL

I am listening to these nere' do wells. These yankee doodles.


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## MaryL

Ok you caught me with my hair down. Bach Brandenburg Concerto #5.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beautress said:


> ​



Vegemite sandwich!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Man! I cannot find just like..the real version of this on the internet. 

This one is OK, but there's some noise. At least it's really the Garth Brooks original song.

He never hit the brakes, and he was shifting gears.


----------



## Mindful

For anyone who is a parent:


----------



## Coyote

Eric Clapton


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


>



I don't get the Irish/ Pontchartrain connection. Nice song!

Oh! Da Creole! Usually they be Cajun 'round dere, not Irish.

I'm a cracker from not too far away.


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Eric Clapton



I always thought that drippy guitar solo at 1:33 just _evokes_ the rain.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the Irish/ Pontchartrain connection. Nice song!
> 
> Oh! Da Creole! Usually they be Cajun 'round dere, not Irish.
> 
> I'm a cracker from not too far away.
Click to expand...


Paul Brady lives too far away to realize there is only _one_ Lake Ponchartrain.  

When I sing that I change it to "the shores of Ponchartrain".


----------



## Pogo

Marisa Monte "Dança da Solidão" (dance of solitude) from _Rose and Charcoal_ (1994 Metro Blue US/EMI Brasil) -- one of my favourite of her repetoire.

Accompanied by Gilberto Gil, who does a brilliant job making an Ovation guitar actually sound good 
--- also singing an infectious counterpoint harmony, climbing a third above her voice in the last verse and then coming down the ladder....

​

Desilusão... desilusão
Danço eu, dança você
Na dança da solidão​
"Disillusion... disilluision...
I dance, you dance the Dance of Solitude..."

The emotional denouement arrives in the last verse where hope transcends bitterness

Quando vem a madrugada, meu pensamento vagueia
Corro os dedos na viola, contemplando a lua cheia
_Apesar de tudo existe, uma fonte de água pura_
_Quem beber daquela água não terá mais amargura_​
In the wee hours, my mind wanders;
My fingers run over the guitar, contemplating the full moon....
_In spite of all this, there is a fountain of pure water
Who drinks from this water will have no more heartbreak._


Gilberto Gil was one of the musicians exiled by the previous repressive military government and later returned and became the Minister of Culture in Bahia.  Boa sorte para a gente do Brasil.


----------



## Coyote

Here's another one I recently rediscovered, the Sparrow Quartet:


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Asclepias favorite song, I believe he sings it too.*

**


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Here's another one I recently rediscovered, the Sparrow Quartet:



Why that's plagiarism!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Marion Morrison

Rick and them Winter boys and the bass player had some fun doing this.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen

The Tomcat was a hot rod, I don't care what anybody says.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Marion Morrison said:


>



I hate that son of a bitch, anf I don't even know him.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Duane Allman  one of the all time greatest guitar players


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Don't hate, 80% of the girls I grew up with ended up working at titty bars.

80% of them were pretty damn hot, too. True story.

I could go into one right now, and 50% of the girls know me because I grew up with them.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Skull Pilot said:


> Duane Allman  one of the all time greatest guitar players



I was singing that to myself not long ago. Must have been having a bad day.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress

Rambunctious said:


>


Love The Who! 
​


----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## beautress

p.s., I don't smoke, but I have a friend battling lung cancer who started smoking in the 40s. ​


----------



## Skull Pilot

I'm listening to Duane Allman's amazing guitar work on Layla IMO he was  much better than Clapton


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## tinydancer




----------



## beautress

​


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Mindful




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Mindful




----------



## tinydancer

Killer tune


----------



## Wyatt earp

I got it in my mind .


----------



## tinydancer




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stay - Lisa Loeb & Nine Stories*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*How Soon Is Now? - The Smiths*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Born Of Frustration - James*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Young Folks - Peter Bjorn and John*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shot At The Night - The Killers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*She's Kerosene - The Interrupters*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Every Beat Of The Heart - The Railway Children*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Between Something And Nothing - The Ocean Blue*


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Pure - The Lightning Seeds*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Give It Up - Hothouse Flowers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Downtown - One 2 Many*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Groove Is In The Heart - Deee-Lite*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Getting Away With It - Electronic*


----------



## Wyatt earp

Alan Stallion said:


> *Every Beat Of The Heart - The Railway Children*


That sucked donkey balls.


----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Windparadox

`
`
​


----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Wyatt earp

Got to post this ..one of my favorites..


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

Marion Morrison said:


>



Every time I see this one video, I remember how fun it was back then. About '85 or 6 through about '89 or '90. There was no greater time to be alive. I always tell the young folks today that they have no idea what they missed. None. lol.


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Always And Forever - Heatwave*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Strawberry Letter 23 - The Brothers Johnson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ebony Eyes - Bob Welch*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hardest woikin' man in showbiz.

God bless him!

Try and release that pressure.

Oh yeah! This is the one, he does a split and all. That man don't fuck around.

Real entertainment and talent, motherfuckers! Straight out of Georgia.

His "dancers" ain't shit compared to him.

He gets it done!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Fyi, when I was a kid.. watching Carson or something, and here come..kinda old man James Brown with crazy feet and kicking ass! Doing splits and all.

He did not fuck around and I love it!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## tinydancer




----------



## sparky

I've been a Bplayer forever and a day, doing the classic circuit

So here's a cover we're doing , Bplayers got it in the pocket.....


----------



## 007




----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Wanna Get Next To You - Rose Royce*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Soulful Strut - Young-Holt Unlimited*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty*


----------



## Asclepias

DMX


----------



## Asclepias

Jacob Banks


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Skull Pilot

The Queen of Soul


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Meister




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Meister




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Natural Citizen

I just listened to the same song twice on youtube, 30 years apart. You know how yo uget those videos in the side column?

Anyway, it's about the sinking of the Rainbow Warrior, remember that?

1989...



2018...


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Asclepias

For my wife.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Dalia




----------



## beautress

​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Geronimo - Sheppard*

Bombs away!


----------



## Alan Stallion

*If So - Atlas Genius*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*My Type - Saint Motel*


----------



## Rambunctious

Trust me turn it up.....


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen

Early 90s cheese...


----------



## tinydancer

From Traveller to the board.....


----------



## tinydancer

This is for me


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

The things one finds on the internet.

This is epic!


----------



## Marion Morrison

What I really wanted:

One day I had to go across the state to pay a ticket some stupid dyke-ass cop gave me in another county.

This album got me there and back. Driving a Chevy 1/2 ton van with 3 on a tree.

Padlock holding the shift linkage together.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Could Be Happy - Altered Images*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*What's On Your Mind (Pure Energy) - Information Society*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shiny Shiny - Haysi Fantayzee*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Video Killed The Radio Star - The Buggles*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Living On Video - Trans-X*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Magician {Pecky Plus mix} - Secession*


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## tinydancer

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


>



My band at the time was Blue Peter and opened for Simple Minds in Toronto. Live they were killer rock. Unreal. One of the best shows I've ever been to.


----------



## tinydancer

Some Canuck.........................driving down to Florida.


----------



## tinydancer

Bill come on  where are you


----------



## tinydancer

what the fuck is this


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Drift Away - Dobie Gray*


----------



## Marion Morrison

BTO is always good!


----------



## Marion Morrison

tinydancer said:


> what the fuck is this





tinydancer said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My band at the time was Blue Peter and opened for Simple Minds in Toronto. Live they were killer rock. Unreal. One of the best shows I've ever been to.
Click to expand...


Mine in those days was VH and this:


----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's another one from those days:

Oh yeah!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## tinydancer

Radar love


----------



## tinydancer

Alan Stallion said:


> *Drift Away - Dobie Gray*



Oh thats gold


----------



## tinydancer

oh let me wrap myself around this one......signing off to this one....hold on loose babe.


----------



## Karl Rand

Rumours have it Stevie Nicks is bi-sexual - I can believe it.
But the rumours Dave is gay must be wrong. No self respecting fairy would ever dress like that.
_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Karl Rand

Marion Morrison said:


>


Love it and loved watching the cassette go round. Picked up on the fact those guitariests couldn’t hide the fact they had a blues background. I guess the lyrics thought aren’t available on the web? Who’s the band? Who’s the singer?


----------



## Karl Rand

A distorted amateur recording like so much on Youtube but -   -   -   -


----------



## tinydancer

Karl Rand said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it and loved watching the cassette go round. Picked up on the fact those guitariests couldn’t hide the fact they had a blues background. I guess the lyrics thought aren’t available on the web? Who’s the band? Who’s the singer?
Click to expand...


Got a gold, platinum and double platinum with my ex husband for promoting this song . Go figure. All our work was in clubs coast to coast because we couldn't get any airplay on radio because of the lyrics .



Band is from Alberta. Showdown. Delorme wrote the tune.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Karl Rand

Mindful said:


>


Always puts a smile on my face even with Youtube’s MP3 compression just about drowning the high hat and other treble sounds.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James & The Shondells*


----------



## Dale Smith




----------



## Dale Smith




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Take My Hand - Dido*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Here With Me - Dido*


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


>


One of the few white songs I like.


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Black-Metal from Polska.


----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


>




Boo! One does not "Bad Company" with no Paul Rodgers.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Skull Pilot

Khurangbin

This is just really cool funky genre denying music

The Bass player is hip-notic too


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*All I Want - The Lightning Seeds*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love Song - The Ocean Blue*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Streets Of Your Town - The Go-Betweens*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Space Age Love Song - A Flock Of Seagulls*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Got To Give It Up - Marvin Gaye*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Rubberband Man - The Spinners*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Theme from "Shaft" - Isaac Hayes*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fantasy - Earth, Wind & Fire*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just Got Lucky - JoBoxers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Free Yourself - The Untouchables*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rat In Mi Kitchen - UB40*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bridges - Broods*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lay Your Head Down - Keren Ann*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*We Will Become Silhouettes - The Postal Service*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Home Again - Michael Kiwanuka*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Home - Marc Broussard*


----------



## Alan Stallion

For *Pete Shelley* who just recently passed away...

*Ever Fallen In Love (With Someone You Shouldn't've) - The Buzzcocks*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Homosapien - Pete Shelley*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Alan Stallion

For some reason this song was in my dream the other night, this and Los Lobos' "La Bamba"...

*Banditos - The Refreshments*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ball And Chain - Social Distortion*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Impression That I Get - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones*


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## tinydancer

Before I sign off tonight......................Crazy on you baby...........................

Station Listen Live Player


----------



## tinydancer

Cripes cant sleep tonight

Station Listen Live Player


----------



## tinydancer




----------



## tinydancer

Dont know what it is about them........


----------



## tinydancer

Wheres bayou bill when you need him


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Karl Rand

drifter said:


>


Interesting but I can’t figure out what the lyrics are trying to say and the electronic processing of the voices makes my hair stand on end.


----------



## Michelle420

Karl Rand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting but I can’t figure out what the lyrics are trying to say and the electronic processing of the voices makes my hair stand on end.
Click to expand...


Not for everyone. But I'm in a rap mood.


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## MaryL

7 and   7,  at random. Boop bipp bipp, yeah!


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## MaryL

Pandora gave me this jewel, "One"  by Creed. The only  way is one.....it's so topical and the message, it blows me away .


----------



## tinydancer

Love this song....


----------



## tinydancer

BlueGin said:


>



When one star just isn't enough Those lyrics are killer.


----------



## tinydancer

BlueGin said:


>



And back at you...


beautress said:


> ​




Oh this is interesting.


----------



## tinydancer

Thats weird.


----------



## tinydancer

My ex husband studied under Andres. Under Segovia How many stupid people are there out there?????????????????


----------



## beautress

tinydancer said:


> My ex husband studied under Andres. Under Segovia How many stupid people are there out there?????????????????


hmmmm….
Professor Guitar!

Impressive, tinydancer!

Andrés Segovia Facts

​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Marion Morrison

tinydancer said:


> My ex husband studied under Andres. Under Segovia How many stupid people are there out there?????????????????



That old man was a master.

These guys are American, though.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Polish Metal.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

R.I.P. *Nancy Wilson*
From 50 years ago...

*In A Long White Room - Nancy Wilson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

From earlier in 1968...

*Face It Girl, It's Over - Nancy Wilson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

1964...

*(You Don't Know) How Glad I Am - Nancy Wilson*


----------



## hjmick




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh-ahhh-ahhhh-ahh!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Fuck the video, it's about the sound.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## beautress

​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fairytale of New York - The Pogues featuring Kirsty MacColl*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Money For Nothing - Dire Straits*


----------



## stevewonders




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand

In my late teens this song changed the way I looked at the world. I’ve never recovered.


----------



## Karl Rand

Other cultures alter/adapt the western pop video in sometimes unintentionally funny ways.


----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Marion Morrison

Karl Rand said:


> In my late teens this song changed the way I looked at the world. I’ve never recovered.



Sacrilege. Real deal or fuck off.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Now..back to Institutionalized..3 versions..

First came this..

then this..

And finally this:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Marion Morrison

Hmm..must be slow dance time.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## MaryL

Yes. Fragile...America.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Moonglow

Yeah baby,,Carlos at the Walton Arts Center in April...


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Marion Morrison

In the end, there can be only one.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Ridgerunner said:


>



Great song, but Uncle Yoke's Black Dog does it better.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## hjmick

Marion Morrison said:


> In the end, there can be only one.




Did you know that they never released a soundtrack album for the movie _Highlander_? The only way you could get the Queen music from the movie was to buy their album _A Kind of Magic_.

The greatest movie of all time _(tongue placed firmly in cheek)_ and you couldn't buy the soundtrack. Go figure...


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## hjmick

Marion Morrison said:


>




Great tune...


----------



## hjmick

A little faster than the studio recording...


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'm rolling with moar Bootsy.


Almost fap time with Big Red there. 

Uh-Oh! Bootsy's in Diaper-time here. 

Well, you know, they did..things..

12-foot skull smoking a joint..the mothership...things.


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## mosser

I'm currently listening to Pish by The Brian Jonestown Massacre.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


>



Had forgotten about them.

Used to like them, a lot.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


>



That song is ..fuckola


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Doh! One night I was laying in bed late at night about to doze off.. watching Letterman..in the 2000s. Out come this motherfucker and he bangs out this fast rockin' song and I didn't get to sleep until after 2.
Here's to John Fogarty! He is a boss!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Only One Night - The Hurricanes*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Escalator Of Life - Robert Hazard*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Situation - Yaz (Yazoo)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Brick - Fake*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cars - Gary Numan*


----------



## basquebromance

this 1's for the "liars, leakers and liberals"!


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Round And Round - New Order*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Politics Of Dancing - Re-Flex*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tainted Love / Where Did Our Love Go - Soft Cell*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Mindful said:


>


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Temptation - New Order*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Panic - The Smiths*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just A Dream - Nena*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Like Flames - Berlin*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hazy Shade Of Winter - The Bangles*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Before Anthrax.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Marion Morrison

I love this song!


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Marion Morrison

Such warm Christmassy tunes! 

What is wrong with us?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Marion Morrison said:


> Such warm Christmassy tunes!
> 
> What is wrong with us?



Here, you must have missed my thoughts on Christmas this year....

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Sure has...…..and it isn't over yet...….


----------



## Alan Stallion

*December Will Be Magic Again - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cold December - Matt Costa*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Flowers In December - Mazzy Star*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Such warm Christmassy tunes!
> 
> What is wrong with us?



Leroy Carr "Christmas In Jail - Ain't That A Pain" released in 1929 on 10" 78 RPM on Vocalion Records the B Side is "Prison Cell Blues" This recorded in Chicago on August 12 1929 and Scrapper Blackwell is on the guitar, Leroy Carr obviously on voice and the piano.


----------



## Mindful

Happy Christmas, Lucy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such warm Christmassy tunes!
> 
> What is wrong with us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leroy Carr "Christmas In Jail - Ain't That A Pain" released in 1929 on 10" 78 RPM on Vocalion Records the B Side is "Prison Cell Blues" This recorded in Chicago on August 12 1929 and Scrapper Blackwell is on the guitar, Leroy Carr obviously on voice and the piano.
Click to expand...


Memphis Minnie "If You See My Rooster (Please Run Him Home)" released in 1936 on 10" 78 RPM on Vocalion Records the B Side is "My Strange Man" Memphis Minnie obviously on voice and guitar and Black Bob is on the piano.


He was a mysterious man Black Bob:

Black Bob (musician) - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Happy Christmas, Lucy.



Excellent yes also I hope for you! Now tired been awake since 6AM approx with the kidlets.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


>



^^^^ They can say Hello to my Glock, I listen approx 22 seconds and now there is trauma


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Christmas, Lucy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent yes also I hope for you! Now tired been awake since 6AM approx with the kidlets.
Click to expand...


How many kidlets you got now?

I think you are on the same time zone as me?


----------



## longknife

More than an hour of some awesome music on my computer,

Alabama, The Carpenters, Dave Brubek, The Gypsy Kings, Route 66, and my favorite, a compilation of all the Mike Post TV themes.


----------



## longknife

51 minutes of some of the best entertainment ever.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Chuz Life




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Arab singer. Going against the culture.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

Edited:  I like this one better than the overwhelming backup singers.  lol


----------



## Darkwind

And while I'm at it, one of the best Janice copycat renditions...


----------



## Erinwltr

Todd Rundgren  "Hello It's Me"


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

I love this version of this song..


----------



## Darkwind

Nice..


----------



## Darkwind

Sweet....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rock/Heavy Metal
And the sound of 5 am with a fucking hangover....


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


>



Sonny Boy Williamson II "Santa Claus" from the album "Bummer Road" released in 1969 on Chess Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Boy Williamson II "Santa Claus" from the album "Bummer Road" released in 1969 on Chess Records.
Click to expand...


Lightnin' Hopkins "Santa" released on 7" in 1965 on Sphere Sound Records the B Side is "Black Mare Trot"


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Time To Say Goodbye - Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Come Together {Farley Mix} - Primal Scream*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## longknife

https://mk0mexiconewsdam2uje.kinstacdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/rhapsody.jpg


----------



## Marion Morrison

Darkwind said:


> And while I'm at it, one of the best Janice copycat renditions...



Sacrilege.


----------



## LittleNipper

Auld Lang Syne


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## sparky

Mindful said:


>


BB's are timeless, farming out their material to other voices.....check Lorrie's country voice out.....timpatic ambrosia!


~S~


----------



## sparky

check _this_ crew out....>>>


*Earl Scruggs*, banjo - Glen Duncan, fiddle - *Randy Scruggs*, acoustic guitar - *Steve Martin*, 2nd banjo solo - *Vince Gill*, 1st electric guitar solo - *Marty Stuart*, mandolin - *Gary Scruggs*, harmonica - *Albert Lee*, 2nd electric guitar solo - *Paul Shaffer,* piano - *Jerry Douglas*, dobro - *Leon Russell,* organ - *Glenn Worf*, bass - *Harry Stinson*, drums


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## JustAnotherNut

RIP Dr Hook


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Marion Morrison

JustAnotherNut said:


> RIP Dr Hook


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

I like me some Dr. Hook, yes I do.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Get ready for the big show!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Most underrated band ever. Fuck current music.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## JustAnotherNut

And another that's passed....RIP Cap


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## longknife

A real entertainer


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)



​


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


>



Lemme guess, she was in the Macy's parade.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

This is Evelina Hägglund of the Swedish "folktronica" band Wintergatan, playing the fantastic marble machine that uses 2000 steel balls dropped strategically to make the music.

Because of course it is.

​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


^^^^ This = This for you ogo


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> This is Evelina Hägglund of the Swedish "folktronica" band Wintergatan, playing the fantastic marble machine that uses 2000 steel balls dropped strategically to make the music.
> 
> Because of course it is.
> 
> ​



^^^^ This is excellent and I love that marble machine.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

A true English band, no?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Little known songs that aren't so bad:


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> A true English band, no?




Absolutely.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful

For me, this is the quintessential English band.


----------



## xband

Blame It on Your Heart, Patty Loveless.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

This on Saturday I go on latest record shopping adventure and they know in various record shops now of my interest in Arabic music this in Arabic Traditional Folk Music and so they say to me they have some records they think I like, which I like of course but one record the below from Morocco.

I not post that many things of Arabic Traditional Folk Music in this thread this because difficult to find on YouTube to post video or whatever but I find that someone has uploaded several tracks from this record on YouTube so I this able then to post the below.

Compagnies Musicales Du Tafilalet "Ya Rijal L'bled" from the album "The Call Of The Oases" released in 2004 on Institut Du Monde Arabe Records.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This on Saturday I go on latest record shopping adventure and they know in various record shops now of my interest in Arabic music this in Arabic Traditional Folk Music and so they say to me they have some records they think I like, which I like of course but one record the below from Morocco.
> 
> I not post that many things of Arabic Traditional Folk Music in this thread this because difficult to find on YouTube to post video or whatever but I find that someone has uploaded several tracks from this record on YouTube so I this able then to post the below.
> 
> Compagnies Musicales Du Tafilalet "Ya Rijal L'bled" from the album "The Call Of The Oases" released in 2004 on Institut Du Monde Arabe Records.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238761
> 
> View attachment 238762
Click to expand...


Coyote and Meister AWOL without MY permission from this thread  

And now the order to get buttocks in this thread again and this IS an order ALL resistence is futile


----------



## Meister




----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This on Saturday I go on latest record shopping adventure and they know in various record shops now of my interest in Arabic music this in Arabic Traditional Folk Music and so they say to me they have some records they think I like, which I like of course but one record the below from Morocco.
> 
> I not post that many things of Arabic Traditional Folk Music in this thread this because difficult to find on YouTube to post video or whatever but I find that someone has uploaded several tracks from this record on YouTube so I this able then to post the below.
> 
> Compagnies Musicales Du Tafilalet "Ya Rijal L'bled" from the album "The Call Of The Oases" released in 2004 on Institut Du Monde Arabe Records.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238761
> 
> View attachment 238762
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote and Meister AWOL without MY permission from this thread
> 
> And now the order to get buttocks in this thread again and this IS an order ALL resistence is futile
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This on Saturday I go on latest record shopping adventure and they know in various record shops now of my interest in Arabic music this in Arabic Traditional Folk Music and so they say to me they have some records they think I like, which I like of course but one record the below from Morocco.
> 
> I not post that many things of Arabic Traditional Folk Music in this thread this because difficult to find on YouTube to post video or whatever but I find that someone has uploaded several tracks from this record on YouTube so I this able then to post the below.
> 
> Compagnies Musicales Du Tafilalet "Ya Rijal L'bled" from the album "The Call Of The Oases" released in 2004 on Institut Du Monde Arabe Records.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238761
> 
> View attachment 238762
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote and Meister AWOL without MY permission from this thread
> 
> And now the order to get buttocks in this thread again and this IS an order ALL resistence is futile
Click to expand...


----------



## Meister




----------



## Fugazi




----------



## Meister




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Meister




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This on Saturday I go on latest record shopping adventure and they know in various record shops now of my interest in Arabic music this in Arabic Traditional Folk Music and so they say to me they have some records they think I like, which I like of course but one record the below from Morocco.
> 
> I not post that many things of Arabic Traditional Folk Music in this thread this because difficult to find on YouTube to post video or whatever but I find that someone has uploaded several tracks from this record on YouTube so I this able then to post the below.
> 
> Compagnies Musicales Du Tafilalet "Ya Rijal L'bled" from the album "The Call Of The Oases" released in 2004 on Institut Du Monde Arabe Records.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238761
> 
> View attachment 238762
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote and Meister AWOL without MY permission from this thread
> 
> And now the order to get buttocks in this thread again and this IS an order ALL resistence is futile
Click to expand...



Dayum, Oosie gets results.  Looky thar 

I like this version of the Turkish love-lament song _Bir Demet Yasemen_ (A sprig of Jasmine) by Eylem Aktaş.  Suitably restrained, mournful yet cool.

​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This on Saturday I go on latest record shopping adventure and they know in various record shops now of my interest in Arabic music this in Arabic Traditional Folk Music and so they say to me they have some records they think I like, which I like of course but one record the below from Morocco.
> 
> I not post that many things of Arabic Traditional Folk Music in this thread this because difficult to find on YouTube to post video or whatever but I find that someone has uploaded several tracks from this record on YouTube so I this able then to post the below.
> 
> Compagnies Musicales Du Tafilalet "Ya Rijal L'bled" from the album "The Call Of The Oases" released in 2004 on Institut Du Monde Arabe Records.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238761
> 
> View attachment 238762
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote and Meister AWOL without MY permission from this thread
> 
> And now the order to get buttocks in this thread again and this IS an order ALL resistence is futile
Click to expand...


Gene Vincent and His Blue Caps "Say Mama" released on 7" in 1958 on Capitol Records the B Side is "Be Bop Boogie Boy" Also I add it is NOT Gene Vincent and THE Blue Caps it is Gene Vincent and HIS Blue Caps the below video say THE when no THE and it is HIS.


There is something wrong with peoples who do NOT like Gene Vincent, those peoples should be airdropped into The Congo jungle and forced to drink their own urine and eat red ants


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This on Saturday I go on latest record shopping adventure and they know in various record shops now of my interest in Arabic music this in Arabic Traditional Folk Music and so they say to me they have some records they think I like, which I like of course but one record the below from Morocco.
> 
> I not post that many things of Arabic Traditional Folk Music in this thread this because difficult to find on YouTube to post video or whatever but I find that someone has uploaded several tracks from this record on YouTube so I this able then to post the below.
> 
> Compagnies Musicales Du Tafilalet "Ya Rijal L'bled" from the album "The Call Of The Oases" released in 2004 on Institut Du Monde Arabe Records.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238761
> 
> View attachment 238762
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote and Meister AWOL without MY permission from this thread
> 
> And now the order to get buttocks in this thread again and this IS an order ALL resistence is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum, Oosie gets results.  Looky thar
> 
> I like this version of the Turkish love-lament song _Bir Demet Yasemen_ (A sprig of Jasmine) by Eylem Aktaş.  Suitably restrained, mournful yet cool.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


^^^^ Very beautiful and excellent.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This on Saturday I go on latest record shopping adventure and they know in various record shops now of my interest in Arabic music this in Arabic Traditional Folk Music and so they say to me they have some records they think I like, which I like of course but one record the below from Morocco.
> 
> I not post that many things of Arabic Traditional Folk Music in this thread this because difficult to find on YouTube to post video or whatever but I find that someone has uploaded several tracks from this record on YouTube so I this able then to post the below.
> 
> Compagnies Musicales Du Tafilalet "Ya Rijal L'bled" from the album "The Call Of The Oases" released in 2004 on Institut Du Monde Arabe Records.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238761
> 
> View attachment 238762
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote and Meister AWOL without MY permission from this thread
> 
> And now the order to get buttocks in this thread again and this IS an order ALL resistence is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gene Vincent and His Blue Caps "Say Mama" released on 7" in 1958 on Capitol Records the B Side is "Be Bop Boogie Boy" Also I add it is NOT Gene Vincent and THE Blue Caps it is Gene Vincent and HIS Blue Caps the below video say THE when no THE and it is HIS.
> 
> 
> There is something wrong with peoples who do NOT like Gene Vincent, those peoples should be airdropped into The Congo jungle and forced to drink their own urine and eat red ants
Click to expand...


Syd Barrett "Late Night" from the album "The Madcap Laughs" released in 1970 on Harvest Records.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This on Saturday I go on latest record shopping adventure and they know in various record shops now of my interest in Arabic music this in Arabic Traditional Folk Music and so they say to me they have some records they think I like, which I like of course but one record the below from Morocco.
> 
> I not post that many things of Arabic Traditional Folk Music in this thread this because difficult to find on YouTube to post video or whatever but I find that someone has uploaded several tracks from this record on YouTube so I this able then to post the below.
> 
> Compagnies Musicales Du Tafilalet "Ya Rijal L'bled" from the album "The Call Of The Oases" released in 2004 on Institut Du Monde Arabe Records.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238761
> 
> View attachment 238762
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote and Meister AWOL without MY permission from this thread
> 
> And now the order to get buttocks in this thread again and this IS an order ALL resistence is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum, Oosie gets results.  Looky thar
> 
> I like this version of the Turkish love-lament song _Bir Demet Yasemen_ (A sprig of Jasmine) by Eylem Aktaş.  Suitably restrained, mournful yet cool.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Very beautiful and excellent.
Click to expand...


Speaking of cool ---- the late Dan Hicks, "Where's the Money"

​I once had my picture taken with Dan just to prove we are not the same person....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This on Saturday I go on latest record shopping adventure and they know in various record shops now of my interest in Arabic music this in Arabic Traditional Folk Music and so they say to me they have some records they think I like, which I like of course but one record the below from Morocco.
> 
> I not post that many things of Arabic Traditional Folk Music in this thread this because difficult to find on YouTube to post video or whatever but I find that someone has uploaded several tracks from this record on YouTube so I this able then to post the below.
> 
> Compagnies Musicales Du Tafilalet "Ya Rijal L'bled" from the album "The Call Of The Oases" released in 2004 on Institut Du Monde Arabe Records.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238761
> 
> View attachment 238762
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote and Meister AWOL without MY permission from this thread
> 
> And now the order to get buttocks in this thread again and this IS an order ALL resistence is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gene Vincent and His Blue Caps "Say Mama" released on 7" in 1958 on Capitol Records the B Side is "Be Bop Boogie Boy" Also I add it is NOT Gene Vincent and THE Blue Caps it is Gene Vincent and HIS Blue Caps the below video say THE when no THE and it is HIS.
> 
> 
> There is something wrong with peoples who do NOT like Gene Vincent, those peoples should be airdropped into The Congo jungle and forced to drink their own urine and eat red ants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syd Barrett "Late Night" from the album "The Madcap Laughs" released in 1970 on Harvest Records.
Click to expand...


Vashti Bunyan "Rose Hip November" from the album "Just Another Diamond Day" released in 1970 on Philips Records. Robin Williamson from the magnificent The Incredible String Band he play the whistle and the Celtic harp on this track Coyote I think you will like Vashti Bunyan so listen to this.


----------



## Pogo

More Dan --- because it's just too good.  Grandiose concert for Dan's 60th birthday with some 40+ musicians he worked with over the years (including David Laflamme Meister  )...........


​


----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Yep.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Sorry Lucy, It's Brooklyn Jews.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Dogmaphobe

hjmick said:


>



I saw them back in 1972.

Pretty fucking incredible live.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

"Roll?"


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Dogmaphobe said:


> I saw them back in 1972.
> 
> Pretty fucking incredible live.


I was at this concert (78);
Tormato tour/ In the Round
R.I.P Chris Squire


----------



## the other mike

2017 at the HOF with Geddy Lee on bass.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Dogmaphobe

Angelo said:


> 2017 at the HOF with Geddy Lee on bass.




Geddy can still bring it, too.

Who else to sub in for Squire, though, huh?


----------



## the other mike

My best year for concerts was 1977 in NE Ohio....that year I had 16th row for Led Zeppelin, also saw...Queen & Thin Lizzy, ZZ Top & Blue Oyster Cult, Black Sabbath & Boston ( a friend and I snuck into that one. I was 16 at the time ), Genesis, Kansas & Atlanta Rhythm Section, Fleetwood Mac and the Grateful Dead.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Dogmaphobe said:


> Geddy can still bring it, too.
> 
> Who else to sub in for Squire, though, huh?


John Paul Jones or Mike Ruthorford maybe.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Angelo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geddy can still bring it, too.
> 
> Who else to sub in for Squire, though, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> John Paul Jones or Mike Ruthorford maybe.
Click to expand...

Never saw Zep, but I saw Genesis on their next to last tour with Gabriel. 

 Steve Hacket's solo on Firth of Fifth was chilling and wonderful.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Please.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Nuts?


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Greg Howe
one of his bands...


----------



## Smashone The God

Anything from the Griselda Records label, Styles P, Willie The Kid....I just love good music


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Jason Bonham, Glenn Hughes, Joe Bonamassa and Derek Sherinian


----------



## Mindful

Miss those London streets.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

All weather...


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Audubon Zed

..


----------



## MarathonMike

Best techno song ever....


----------



## Audubon Zed

No homo.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Make up your own conclusion as to the animal here...


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Audubon Zed said:


> Make up your own conclusion as to the animal here...



My cat kicks hawks' ass and steals their prey.

True story, like lightning.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Audubon Zed

They been trimmin me beard 'gainst me will...


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## MarathonMike




----------



## Audubon Zed

Well?


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Roar...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## JBvM

I have no idea if any of you know...but....





Stay with me and I'll take you on a journey...


----------



## Audubon Zed

We know...


Thats the problem apparently.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Always On My Mind - Pet Shop Boys*


----------



## Audubon Zed

Banned on facebook for less...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Morons...


----------



## Audubon Zed

You were saying?


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Ever wonder why the Brits backed out?...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Skellington.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Go merc...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Well?


----------



## Audubon Zed

persnickety parlance...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Pete7469

*Heavy Metal Conquered Mongolia!!!*

**
Or perhaps it's the other way around, but I LOVE The Hu Band.


.


----------



## Audubon Zed

That arty's gettin closer...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

I forgot the thrill of the feel of artillery.  Big guns...  huh.


----------



## Audubon Zed

I tend to think in more barbaric terms.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

That's how you properly pronounce "exp*e*riment" btw.   This is not a bubble gum commercial...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Don't become soft little European shit-stains on me!

Stand Pioneers!  WE DID IT!


OWN IT!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

This is business!


----------



## Audubon Zed

You know that face...


----------



## Audubon Zed

;


----------



## Mindful

66 years old, cancer survivor (twice), and still going.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Okay..I'll play. What's up with the guy totally going nuts in here? I thought I was bad. It's good to wait until someone else posts something, yannow?


----------



## Mindful

Folks went nuts in the 70's?

And got away with it?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Folks went nuts in the 70's?
> 
> And got away with it?



I meant in this thread, you didn't see the last couple pages?

But yes, they did.


----------



## Mindful

I thought you did, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*(You're Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher And Higher - Jackie Wilson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*What A Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Happy Together - The Turtles*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Pleasant Valley Sunday - The Monkees*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut

Marion Morrison said:


> Okay..I'll play. What's up with the guy totally going nuts in here? I thought I was bad. It's good to wait until someone else posts something, yannow?



You are bad.....just go with it.....sometimes we all get a burst of musical energy., yannow?


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Marion Morrison

In case you ever want to think about sunny skies and a beach.


Benson is the last of a dying breed.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> In case you ever want to think about sunny skies and a beach.
> 
> 
> Benson is the last of a dying breed.



That's true. I've been to so many of his concerts.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you ever want to think about sunny skies and a beach.
> 
> 
> Benson is the last of a dying breed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. I've been to so many of his concerts.
Click to expand...


Seriously, B.B. King, Atkins, Benson..Benson is the only one left. Roy Clark..Segovia..

He ain't long for this world, I'm sure. I sure have enjoyed his music.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Marion.

I saw Benson and  Buddy Guy together in concert some years ago.


----------



## McRocket

Matchbox 20 - Unwell


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you ever want to think about sunny skies and a beach.
> 
> 
> Benson is the last of a dying breed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. I've been to so many of his concerts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, B.B. King, Atkins, Benson..Benson is the only one left. Roy Clark..Segovia..
> 
> He ain't long for this world, I'm sure. I sure have enjoyed his music.
Click to expand...


Atkins? You mean Chet Atkins??? From the Nashville String Band????

And Segovia? You mean THE Segovia of flamenco guitar fame?????


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut

Carlos Montoya is another


----------



## hjmick




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ridgerunner

Bobby Mueller's girlfriend... Russia Russia Russia!!!!


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike

Blues ain't gotta be slow.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike

Tom Schulz and Boston -2017
This singer sounds just like Brad Delp (rip)


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> Tom Schulz and Boston -2017
> This singer sounds just like Brad Delp (rip)



No.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Boogie oogie oogie


----------



## Marion Morrison

I love Boston. All I want is to have my peace of mind.


----------



## Rambunctious

Because its raining I had to pull up the Weather report


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

They musta lost their cotton pickin' minds!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Super Blood Wolf Moon incoming.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Toxic masculinity...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

She's like clockwork, aint she...; )~<


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## toobfreak




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## toobfreak

larry corryel - sex - 1969 (vinilo)


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Selective Service...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Everybody deserves a primer.


----------



## Audubon Zed

This is not doctrine yet?


Wee heloo there!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Come on April O'neil.  The sewers are "waiting"...


----------



## Audubon Zed

Valkrie's stories/story arc are/is, in a nutshell, imminantly and vastly more interesting than this "in-production" Captaina Marvolus franken-abortion could ever hope to be.

Now I get the friction...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Oh! This is "here" now... jeez! You coulda just said "heer" and I would've understood your womaneeze *muh* *wimmenz!* sheesh!

Nobody told you to swallow. I even warned you!


----------



## Audubon Zed

"But I'm the asshole!"...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Ant nest.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Real Bullitt


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

So long!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

I'm pure in my intent I assure tou.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Goodie gumdrops..
.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

What a pitiful lot you are.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

"That's a fact Jack!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

I dunno, I just played football...


----------



## the other mike

I play anything with string on it.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

don't you dare braid your hair!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Ohhh... democracy.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

I know how this fight never ends unfortunately.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Right or wrong this is still a constitutional declaration(for all!) and no amendment and no gyroscopic ocillatilations or other liberal gymnastics shall deflect us at this point in our history, from such a mortal immortal cause.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Shhh! Stop fucking up my cover!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Shut up bitch.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Actually, irl, Bailey was gutted.

Stuff falling out and all...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Resident.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Don worry.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

,


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## froggy

LUCY.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Flash!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

froggy said:


> LUCY.




F for not The Beatles.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## froggy

Audubon Zed said:


>


Beam me aboard Scotty.
If you can't get aboard get a plank.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Let fly!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## candycorn




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Braids!


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

007 said:


>



...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## 007




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Ģ


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Ibhanagrvcd monetizx


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

So tell me, is this "toxic" as well...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Showtime kid!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Alan Stallion

Time for some 80s dance...

*For Tonight - Nancy Martinez*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Let The Music Play - Shannon*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Come Go with Me - Exposé*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fascinated - Company B*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Can You Feel It - Jacksons*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Magnetic - Earth, Wind & Fire*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Don't Go - Yazoo*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Kids In America - Kim Wilde*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It's Going To Happen - The Undertones*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Strobelight - The B-52's*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## danielpalos




----------



## the other mike

If you're over 50 like me these might bring back memories.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


>



Mike should post in this thread. miketx stop being a faggot and post in this thread


----------



## miketx

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike should post in this thread. miketx stop being a faggot and post in this thread
Click to expand...

I'm listening to the voices in my head.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike should post in this thread. miketx stop being a faggot and post in this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm listening to the voices in my head.
Click to expand...


Also you listen to bees in your head? The bees?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This on Saturday I go on latest record shopping adventure and they know in various record shops now of my interest in Arabic music this in Arabic Traditional Folk Music and so they say to me they have some records they think I like, which I like of course but one record the below from Morocco.
> 
> I not post that many things of Arabic Traditional Folk Music in this thread this because difficult to find on YouTube to post video or whatever but I find that someone has uploaded several tracks from this record on YouTube so I this able then to post the below.
> 
> Compagnies Musicales Du Tafilalet "Ya Rijal L'bled" from the album "The Call Of The Oases" released in 2004 on Institut Du Monde Arabe Records.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238761
> 
> View attachment 238762
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote and Meister AWOL without MY permission from this thread
> 
> And now the order to get buttocks in this thread again and this IS an order ALL resistence is futile
Click to expand...


^^^^ This was NEARLY my last post January 7 2019, hours after this post I was taken down with TOTAL BASTARD flu that very nearly killed me, I was at one point given the Last Rites they thought I was going to die, I only have seen the kidlets yesterday not seen them since January 8 2019.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This on Saturday I go on latest record shopping adventure and they know in various record shops now of my interest in Arabic music this in Arabic Traditional Folk Music and so they say to me they have some records they think I like, which I like of course but one record the below from Morocco.
> 
> I not post that many things of Arabic Traditional Folk Music in this thread this because difficult to find on YouTube to post video or whatever but I find that someone has uploaded several tracks from this record on YouTube so I this able then to post the below.
> 
> Compagnies Musicales Du Tafilalet "Ya Rijal L'bled" from the album "The Call Of The Oases" released in 2004 on Institut Du Monde Arabe Records.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238761
> 
> View attachment 238762
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote and Meister AWOL without MY permission from this thread
> 
> And now the order to get buttocks in this thread again and this IS an order ALL resistence is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ This was NEARLY my last post January 7 2019, hours after this post I was taken down with TOTAL BASTARD flu that very nearly killed me, I was at one point given the Last Rites they thought I was going to die, I only have seen the kidlets yesterday not seen them since January 8 2019.
Click to expand...


First I head of this Oosie, sorry to hear of your distress and belated get well wishes.  

Hope all is well and remember, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike should post in this thread. miketx stop being a faggot and post in this thread
Click to expand...


That's quite a list of to-do items, don't overburden him.


----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> If you're over 50 like me these might bring back memories.



One does, the other doesn't.

For all the music students...... clever lyricism.

​
Lucy Hamilton -- check out the cover Oosie... that's this thread bringing you back from the depths.


----------



## the other mike

They were ok. I remember having the 45 of Wall Street shuffle.


----------



## miketx

Lucy Hamilton said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike should post in this thread. miketx stop being a faggot and post in this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm listening to the voices in my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also you listen to bees in your head? The bees?
Click to expand...

The voices...


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvin & Chipmunks strange remake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This on Saturday I go on latest record shopping adventure and they know in various record shops now of my interest in Arabic music this in Arabic Traditional Folk Music and so they say to me they have some records they think I like, which I like of course but one record the below from Morocco.
> 
> I not post that many things of Arabic Traditional Folk Music in this thread this because difficult to find on YouTube to post video or whatever but I find that someone has uploaded several tracks from this record on YouTube so I this able then to post the below.
> 
> Compagnies Musicales Du Tafilalet "Ya Rijal L'bled" from the album "The Call Of The Oases" released in 2004 on Institut Du Monde Arabe Records.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238761
> 
> View attachment 238762
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote and Meister AWOL without MY permission from this thread
> 
> And now the order to get buttocks in this thread again and this IS an order ALL resistence is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ This was NEARLY my last post January 7 2019, hours after this post I was taken down with TOTAL BASTARD flu that very nearly killed me, I was at one point given the Last Rites they thought I was going to die, I only have seen the kidlets yesterday not seen them since January 8 2019.
Click to expand...


Get well, Lucy.

I had that flu once. And I also had kidlets. My mother had to look after us all.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

miketx said:


> The voices...


By Lee Ritenour.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## danielpalos




----------



## the other mike

New Dream Theater album coming out in March.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Next time you hear someone say "I can't...." 
show them this.


----------



## Bleipriester

I don´t like this clip. Now flowers in the background and boring clothes.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

My friends Greg Howe and Meghan Krauss and their band.
Greg's a great guitar player - been jammin around since the 80's.
*Sharp tongue and you play the one*
*Who holds to the pain but the day is young*
*Yea comin' alive has got to be a bitch*
*You spent time with a maragold*
*Who showed you the way but the way got old*
*Choose any road that you like it won't matter which*

*If you slip and slide enough you're gonna fall*
*Or keep on dodging all the wrecking balls*
*Hand writing on the wall when you have it all or nothing*

*So if you and I break into it armed and running blind*
*And if you would fly naked through the storm light in my eyes*
*And if you could try taking miracle right where you lie*
*And hold her*

*Rollin' eyes when you walk away*
*It's only a game but it's yours to play*
*Such a state of a mind has got to be a bitch*
*Don't get me wrong, I can see you believe that you need it*
*Before it's all gone*
*But i got 2000 miles if you just give an inch*

*If you slip and slide enough you're gonna fall*
*Or keep on dodging from the wrecking ball*
*Hand writing on the wall when you have it all or nothing*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

^I like that one


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> My friends Greg Howe and Meghan Krauss and their band.
> Greg's a great guitar player - been jammin around since the 80's.
> *Sharp tongue and you play the one*
> *Who holds to the pain but the day is young*
> *Yea comin' alive has got to be a bitch*
> *You spent time with a maragold*
> *Who showed you the way but the way got old*
> *Choose any road that you like it won't matter which*
> 
> *If you slip and slide enough you're gonna fall*
> *Or keep on dodging all the wrecking balls*
> *Hand writing on the wall when you have it all or nothing*
> 
> *So if you and I break into it armed and running blind*
> *And if you would fly naked through the storm light in my eyes*
> *And if you could try taking miracle right where you lie*
> *And hold her*
> 
> *Rollin' eyes when you walk away*
> *It's only a game but it's yours to play*
> *Such a state of a mind has got to be a bitch*
> *Don't get me wrong, I can see you believe that you need it*
> *Before it's all gone*
> *But i got 2000 miles if you just give an inch*
> 
> *If you slip and slide enough you're gonna fall*
> *Or keep on dodging from the wrecking ball*
> *Hand writing on the wall when you have it all or nothing*



I've heard of Greg Howe.

Have you heard of Frank Marino? Vinny Moore?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Highly under-rated.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Yeah, Greg Howe is damn good!


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> I've heard of Greg Howe.
> 
> Have you heard of Frank Marino? Vinny Moore?


I saw Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush in Cleveland Ohio with the band Angel around 1978 or 79( I think they're from Canada too) And I _love _Vinnie Moore - saw him when he was on tour with Thin Lizzy and with Alice Cooper's band and have almost all of his solo albums.


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeah, Greg Howe is damn good!


This is him just messing around.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Greg Howe is a legend.

I'm feeling teh old school right now, though.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

One of the new blues kids on the block :


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> One of the new blues kids on the block :



Yeah! I like that!  That boy knows how to phrase.

Probly nobody realizes, but that's Mary had a little lamb. (in the 2nd part) (SRV)


----------



## Marion Morrison

Sorry, I'm an old soul.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hoo boy! Listen to Billy! One of the best ever!


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Yeah, what y'all really know 'bout the dirty south?


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

I love everyday people.

We're all in this thing together, IDGAF what Democrats say.

We been here, and we're gonna be here, amirite?


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike

Every now and then I need a CCR fix.
1970-04-14 Creedence Clearwater Revival -The Royal Albert Hall Concert Video HQ


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Garbage media...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Jaws?


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

What a twat...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Hmmm...


Did you want to survive?


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Who wanted the vote again?


----------



## Audubon Zed

Feel the weight...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

5x5


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Well...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Monroe who?...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Oops!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Dox who?


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Free airspace!


----------



## Audubon Zed

Even if she don know yet...


----------



## Audubon Zed

Lol!


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Darkwind

yeah, a rainbow twofer..


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Darkwind

A little three beat Rock n Roll


----------



## Darkwind

Yeah, Let there be Rock..


----------



## Audubon Zed

5x5 Rainbow Schräge...  play it!


----------



## Darkwind

I was at this concert.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

in My opinion, his best...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Darkwind

A little spiced up Def...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Darkwind

A little acapella...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Just look south.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Give no ground.  I don't care how it feels at this point.  It's now become a matter of principle!

Ft. Wagner!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Saw her after the show


----------



## Audubon Zed

No. It's not all about Delaware atm.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Darkwind

Okay, since I'm not omniscient, I wasn't aware of this song by Amy...

I have to say, the writer in Me finds this to be completely captivating.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

^ ^, yup!


----------



## Audubon Zed

What's your point?


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Bitc*


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Be polite.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Front Toward Enemy.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Some of the best guitar-keyboard simultaneous-soloing I've ever seen.
Tony MacAlpine on the 7-string guitar and Derek Sherinian on keys.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Oleg!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Just about.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## August West

Audubon Zed said:


> Just about.


Enough with the war porn already. This thread is for music.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Saw Rush in concert 6 times in the 70's and 80's....
front row for the 2112 tour.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Natural Citizen

That ol bitch, Jolene....


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike

I thought we had to say something on each post, or does that rule not apply to some boards ?



*(audio only)*


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike

New York City used to look like this.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike

Stuff you won't hear on the radio.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Maybe not...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike

We would make good VJ's. Maybe we should start a new MTV.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

CloudDS said:


> AC/DC is the best band ever!


I saw them here;
( Scorpions were there too, but not listed on this poster)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## the other mike

Getting psyched for the Super Bowl.
_Wish it was KC & NO though.


_


----------



## buttercup

Beautiful song.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## kiwiman127

What I have been listening to for the last three days, is the lake I live on making very eerie sounds thanks to the Polar Vortex's unbelievable cold temperatures. The lake has always made sounds as we get into winter, but the last few days have been something I have never experienced. It is a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Audubon Zed

Nah.


----------



## Audubon Zed

The only cover that ever confused me...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Four hours straight at helm during business=Battle E.  So no, I don't believe in breaks.

Figure eights!


----------



## Audubon Zed

Before I finally landed my radio slot...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Good teacher


----------



## Audubon Zed

You were saying?


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

I thought it was Dallas.


----------



## Audubon Zed

By popular request:


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

?


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Enough...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

I'm simply bequest...


----------



## Audubon Zed

Politics 101


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

You got short arms?


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

While you were sleeping...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Fuck you.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Likkmee

Right now just this WEEEEEEEEEE in my left ear(brain actuallly)


----------



## jasonnfree

A couple clips of handicapped accordionist/singer in Istanbul


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Synthaholic

Scritti Politti - Boom! There She Was (featuring Roger)


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## kiwiman127

This song never gets old. 

Same as it ever was. Same as it ever was. Same as it ever was.
Look where my hand was. Time isn't holding up. Time isn't after us. Same as it ever was. Same as it ever was.

And you may find yourself
Behind the wheel of a large automobile
And you may find yourself in a beautiful house
With a beautiful wife
And you may ask yourself, well
How did I get here?


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## westwall




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Onesite..


----------



## the other mike

Saw them with Styx one year...pretty good show.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Synthaholic

I’ve been listening to this absolute monster. Wow.


----------



## the other mike

rush tribute


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## the other mike

yikes
Parrot sketch and Lumberjack song ;


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Clocked.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

It's not exactly rocket science...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

It's a trap...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Pineapples!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

We ain't even licked yet...


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

1/4 German...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Telemetry


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Yugoslavia?


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

No


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## McRocket

Matchbox Twenty - Unwell


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Delivered.


----------



## McRocket




----------



## Audubon Zed

And how oh so suddenly you were discarded...


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Go avay!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

A UK band.


----------



## the other mike

L.A. band


----------



## Marion Morrison

Audubon Zed said:


> Go avay!
> 
> View attachment 243948



You're the first motherfucker I've ignored. Ignored for being worse than Derp Eagle.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> L.A. band



Ignored for rating "Over The Hills and Far Away" funny. What kind of piece of shit are you? You're #2 I've ignored ever.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Cracker like me don't need or even like no pretentious L.A. always wanting to be an actor motherfuckers. Believe me, I know how deep it runs out there.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike

I saw Zep in 1977.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's an L.A. band for the derpshit that rated Over The Hills and Far Away" funny.

I saw this as it happened.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Another good L.A. Band:


----------



## Marion Morrison

And another Cali band:


----------



## the other mike

Twisted rebel sister ^


----------



## the other mike

Earth to Granny Clampett. It was funny because everyone and their dog knows where Led Zeppelin is from.


----------



## the other mike

Skynyrd was a great band except for that fucked up southern flag.

Here's a real American band;


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> A UK band.





Marion Morrison said:


> Ignored for rating "Over The Hills and Far Away" funny. What kind of piece of shit are you? You're #2 I've ignored ever.



Earth to Granny Clampett. It was funny because everyone and their dog knows where Led Zeppelin is from.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

One for the snowflakes around here.


----------



## the other mike

*Some blues from Thailand.*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## the other mike

Front row rockin @ 1:17 

...Nothin' shakin' on shakedown street, used to be the heart of town
Don't tell me this town ain't got no heart, you just gotta poke around


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## danielpalos

Where are the women who just want a little glory for fun and practice?


----------



## the other mike

*Warning - X -rated  *( just kidding )
Res Sittin Back*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Winter is cold.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Halt your nonsense!


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Welcome to America! I'm sorry.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Grace Is Stoked

Can't help but dance and smile when you listen to this


----------



## gtopa1

The seven Samurai

Many thanks.


Greg


----------



## Audubon Zed

Lol


----------



## Audubon Zed

You object to matters of state?


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Learn to code.


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

?


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Ŕ


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed

Ŕ


----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## danielpalos




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## Audubon Zed




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

50 years ago...

*Time Of The Season - The Zombies*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Tra La La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) - The Banana Splits*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Danger Island Theme (from The Banana Splits)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

New Dido...

*Hurricanes - Dido*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Chiara




----------



## the other mike

*....I used to trust the media
To tell me the truth.... tell us the truth
But now I've seen the payoffs
Everywhere I look
Who do you trust when everyone's a crook ?...*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Can't help but dance and smile when you listen to this



I'm sorry you missed out on a lot of good music. That sounds like Quincy Jones/Michael Jackson.

I love Quincy Jones, here's one of my faves from him:



He wrote everything for Diana Ross n Michael Jackson..and that song there is definitely by the same guy.

He has a certain style, yannow? He's a genius. I love his work, Beyonce, not so much.
He ain't James Brown, though.

Now this here is some music to dance to:

His "dancers" ain't got shit on him.


----------



## the other mike

Time sure flies.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> Time sure flies.





Skynyrr! Yeah, I like me some Skynyrd. 

I actually did this in Lee County and had people buying me drinks.


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> Skynyrr! Yeah, I like me some Skynyrd.
> 
> I actually did this in Lee County and had people buying me drinks.


We had tickets to see the original band in Ohio in 77
but the plane crashed.
I've seen most of the other southern rock bands one time or another though - ZZ Top, Molly Hatchett, Allman Brothers, Outlaws,Johnny Winter,  Blackfoot, CCR , CSNY, ....all I can think of now.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike

And I'm a really nice guy....


----------



## the other mike

*Vinnie on tour with AC....*


----------



## konradv

Count Five- Psychotic Reaction


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Ridgerunner

I really enjoy being in the right place at the right time and stumbling on to a new tune and Artist... This one put a smile on my face...


----------



## the other mike

First saw Res on that HBO live special they used to have on - around the Def Comedy Jam era...


1971 ?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Chiara




----------



## the other mike

If you had 4 hands...


----------



## Chiara




----------



## Chiara




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

*The "Beatles"  -- Everyday Chemistry* (full album)

Okay so it goes like this....

Guy named "James Richards" meets up with a dimension-traveller from an alternate universe, where the Beatles "never broke up" and continued making music.  As proof, the dimension-traveller lays a cassette on Richards (apparently in this alt-universe you still have Beatles but you also still have cassettes, so it's a trade-off) which purportedly contains a Beatles album we never got in this universe.  Here it is, through the magical Trans-Universe Reverse-Dimensional Shifter:

​

OR it could just be somebody took ex-Beatles' solo work and mashed them up in clever ways that mesh.  If so it's rather well done.


----------



## Pogo

London Reggae Orchestra:   "Take Five"

Dave Brubeck's 1959 "Take Five" used an arrangement in 5/4 time (five beats to a measure) but it's been popular among reggae and ska bands where it's sometimes derisively called "Take Four" since they like to convert it to 4/4/ time.  This one begins noodling about in 5/4 for fifteen seconds and then goes reggae....

​

Fun fact: Paul Desmond, Brubeck's saxophonist who composed Take Five, directed in his will that performance royalties after his death (which was 1977) go to the American Red Cross.  It's generated on average about $100,000 a year from that gesture.


OK then, gotta play the original band.  Live performance 1964 -- Dave Brubeck piano, Paul Desmond sax; Eugene Wright bass; Joe Morello drums.

​


----------



## Pogo

Speaking of AWOL ---- OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOsie!!  Get cher wangly ass back in here, schnell!  

Just because you're European doesn't mean you get to flaunt your three months vacation.


----------



## the other mike

I tried getting Mariah to convert to hard rock but she 
turned down the idea.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Chiara




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike

The first 2 albums I ever bought were Rush ^^ and Montrose. I was 14 and I got them with snow-shoveling money up in Ohio.


----------



## Marion Morrison

This version would be better, but obviously it's a damaged tape.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Well damn! I want hamhock surprise fer supper!


----------



## Marion Morrison

This is my fave "Baby's on Fire" song, though:

Turn it up!


----------



## the other mike

Sammy, Michael, Chad and Joe doing deep purple and Jimi


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Saw these guys once in Ohio and once in NY.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Yolanda Visser and husband are pretty good stuff out of Africa.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> Sammy, Michael, Chad and Joe doing deep purple and Jimi



 Satchmo riffin' the Highway Star! Thank you! Is that Alex Van Halen? What a lineup!


----------



## Marion Morrison

The orig Highway Star, David Coverdale and Deep Purple.



IMO, the tubes sound better.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Good version!  2 songs in 1 with jamming and set destruction!


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> Satchmo riffin' the Highway Star! Thank you! Is that Alex Van Halen? What a lineup!


Chad Smith - he's the guy who looks like Will Ferrell .


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satchmo riffin' the Highway Star! Thank you! Is that Alex Van Halen? What a lineup!
> 
> 
> 
> Chad Smith - he's the guy who looks like Will Ferrell .
Click to expand...


He's good!


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satchmo riffin' the Highway Star! Thank you! Is that Alex Van Halen? What a lineup!
> 
> 
> 
> Chad Smith - he's the guy who looks like Will Ferrell .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's good!
Click to expand...

My favorite drummers are Neil Peart and Mike Portnoy....


----------



## the other mike

I want to go to Europe sometime.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike

Saw REO with Todd Rundgren one year.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> Saw REO with Todd Rundgren one year.



I like that guy, he's alright. Cello girl is hot!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh damn, here we go!


----------



## the other mike

Johnny was great in concert. I got to see him 2 times in Ohio and at Central Park NYC in 1980.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> Saw REO with Todd Rundgren one year.



If you're looking for me, ya got me. The question is why?

Nothing is like Bruce n the gang. I had this on VHS someplace.

5:45 starts where this song really stands out


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Yeah, I've been Iron-Maidening it since pre-AOL days.


----------



## the other mike

Making wine this year. 
Peach and Strawberry and maybe grape.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin

Love this song


----------



## the other mike

Partridge Family was a cool show. There was a heavy metal cover band called *Reubin Kincaid *back in Cleveland.


----------



## Chiara




----------



## Chiara




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Dan Hicks and Tom Waits: _I'll Tell You Why That Is
_
​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Opening/Closing Theme to "The New Adventures of Huckleberry Finn"* (*Ted NIchols* composer)


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Blackbird - The Beatles*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Broken Wings - Mr. Mister*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughan*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*While My Guitar Gently Weeps - The Beatles*


----------



## the other mike

One of my favorite concerts in the 70's.


----------



## the other mike

My friend Andy.
Jean Claude Van Damme on drums...
(not really  )


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Chiara




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike

Real drums only.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Tommy Tainant

Here is a rarity for you.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Alan Stallion

R.I.P. Peter Tork...

*Words - The Monkees*


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Words - Missing Persons*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Words Get In The Way - Miami Sound Machine*


----------



## the other mike

Eagles were good in concert.
Saw them at the old Richfield Coliseum ( where the Cavs used to play ) in Ohio in 77 or 78.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Dan Hicks and Tom Waits: _I'll Tell You Why That Is
> _
> ​



Bessie Smith "Need A Little Sugar In My Bowl" released on 10" RPM in 1931 on Columbia Records the B Side is "Safety Mama"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Here is a rarity for you.



We LOVE Janis Joplin....I think Tom Jones good in this song with her but not in general a fan of Tom Jones.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Angelo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satchmo riffin' the Highway Star! Thank you! Is that Alex Van Halen? What a lineup!
> 
> 
> 
> Chad Smith - he's the guy who looks like Will Ferrell .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite drummers are Neil Peart and Mike Portnoy....
Click to expand...


My favourite drummers are Buddy Rich and John Henry Bonham.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Hicks and Tom Waits: _I'll Tell You Why That Is
> _
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bessie Smith "Need A Little Sugar In My Bowl" released on 10" RPM in 1931 on Columbia Records the B Side is "Safety Mama"
Click to expand...


That's racy for the 30s.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Hicks and Tom Waits: _I'll Tell You Why That Is
> _
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bessie Smith "Need A Little Sugar In My Bowl" released on 10" RPM in 1931 on Columbia Records the B Side is "Safety Mama"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's racy for the 30s.
Click to expand...


Of course 90% of those old Blues songs are about sex and the other 10% are about a combination of Satan, boozing and thinking of shooting themselves.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> Real drums only.



That reminds me of Sonic Mayhem.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Pogo

For Oosie --- I was playing this yesterday... Fotheringay: "Winter Winds"


Half this album isn't worth listening to.  The other half is Sandy Denny singing.


Here's what has to be understood.  If you're a guy in a band and Sandy Denny is in the same band, your job is not to sing.  Your job is to play, and stay out of her way.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Hicks and Tom Waits: _I'll Tell You Why That Is
> _
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bessie Smith "Need A Little Sugar In My Bowl" released on 10" RPM in 1931 on Columbia Records the B Side is "Safety Mama"
Click to expand...



10" RPM?  That must take all day.


----------



## Likkmee

Trying to keep the theme. Perfect


----------



## August West

The day that the Lawrence Welk show featured a marijuana song that many radio stations had banned. 
lawrence welk youtube one toke over the line - Bing video


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

^Such a great band!


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Goody Two Shoes - Adam Ant*


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## the other mike

Guthrie, Marco and Bryan....


----------



## the other mike

Joe B


----------



## Mindful

Get in the groove, man.


----------



## the other mike

...Landlord said, "You moved away
Left me all your bills to pay"
Look out, baby
Never make your move too soon....


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Tehon




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Boys Of Summer - Don Henley*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*New Slang - The Shins*


----------



## Unkotare

Hopefully, silence, as the baby has just gotten back to sleep.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Remind Me {Someone Else's Radio Remix} - Röyksopp*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Breath Of Life - Erasure*


----------



## xband

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



Midnight Sonata, Beethoven. Easy to play on the Piano and soothing.

edit: Now I am listening to It's Hard to Be Humble, Mac Davis.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Chiara said:


>



You just join this forum, so Hello and also excellent that you post in this thread. This is a refuge divorce from Politics this that now I add to me increasing ugly and 99% arguments. This thread ZERO politics and we have many differences in political situations but in this thread we all get along. Also I add that IF miketx give you ANY trouble you inform me and I get my friends in Cosa Nostra to deal with him 

Hey miketx


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Hicks and Tom Waits: _I'll Tell You Why That Is
> _
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bessie Smith "Need A Little Sugar In My Bowl" released on 10" RPM in 1931 on Columbia Records the B Side is "Safety Mama"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10" RPM?  That must take all day.
Click to expand...


ROFLAO that should be 10" 78 RPM


----------



## miketx

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just join this forum, so Hello and also excellent that you post in this thread. This is a refuge divorce from Politics this that now I add to me increasing ugly and 99% arguments. This thread ZERO politics and we have many differences in political situations but in this thread we all get along. Also I add that IF miketx give you ANY trouble you inform me and I get my friends in Cosa Nostra to deal with him
> 
> Hey miketx
Click to expand...

I got her in trouble....had her framed for murder.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just join this forum, so Hello and also excellent that you post in this thread. This is a refuge divorce from Politics this that now I add to me increasing ugly and 99% arguments. This thread ZERO politics and we have many differences in political situations but in this thread we all get along. Also I add that IF miketx give you ANY trouble you inform me and I get my friends in Cosa Nostra to deal with him
> 
> Hey miketx
Click to expand...



This ^^ is why Oosie is a gem.  And I could see that the moment she got here.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Skip to around 1:00

Credit goes where credit's due, and this song is great!


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Skip to around 1:00
> 
> Credit goes where credit's due, and this song is great!



Actually ---- don't.  It's far more interesting in the first minute.


----------



## the other mike

My friend Cesar south of the border.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just join this forum, so Hello and also excellent that you post in this thread. This is a refuge divorce from Politics this that now I add to me increasing ugly and 99% arguments. This thread ZERO politics and we have many differences in political situations but in this thread we all get along. Also I add that IF miketx give you ANY trouble you inform me and I get my friends in Cosa Nostra to deal with him
> 
> Hey miketx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^ is why Oosie is a gem.  And I could see that the moment she got here.
Click to expand...


And ogo a gem


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Skip to around 1:00
> 
> Credit goes where credit's due, and this song is great!



I HATE The Beatles I in this thread already early in this thread I think TWO TIMES mini rant about me HATING The Beatles....but but but I forgive as it is you Mr. Marion  Also I add I HATE Elvis Fucking Presley AND extra add I HATE carrots and milk but ADORE chocolate milk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Angelo said:


> My friend Cesar south of the border.



I notice you also new at this forum so Hello and I thank for you posting in this thread. Mr. Marion likes you so this tell me you are okay.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just - Radiohead*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Coffee And TV - Blur*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Buddy Holly - Weezer*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Waiting - The Rentals*


----------



## the other mike

Seems like yesterday .


----------



## buttercup

I keep hearing this song today, so it's on my mind...


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

This is kickass! Sometimes a girl has to earn a living. I ain't mad at 'em


----------



## Marion Morrison

This is good: Canuckian and all. Glory to God works for me.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Almost that time of year again.


JESUS CHRIST SUPERSTAR(Overture)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just join this forum, so Hello and also excellent that you post in this thread. This is a refuge divorce from Politics this that now I add to me increasing ugly and 99% arguments. This thread ZERO politics and we have many differences in political situations but in this thread we all get along. Also I add that IF miketx give you ANY trouble you inform me and I get my friends in Cosa Nostra to deal with him
> 
> Hey miketx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^ is why Oosie is a gem.  And I could see that the moment she got here.
Click to expand...


I forget and remember now when I join first for I think approx the first two months I thought you ogo were a woman and so I post to you thinking you are a woman and then in a thread you say something flirt type and then I thought not only you are a woman but are also a lesbian and I say to you I am Straight and you say so are you Straight and this confusing because I had thought you were a lesbian and then I find you are not a lesbian woman but are a man


----------



## Coyote

I love her voice...what a talent.  K D Lang


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just join this forum, so Hello and also excellent that you post in this thread. This is a refuge divorce from Politics this that now I add to me increasing ugly and 99% arguments. This thread ZERO politics and we have many differences in political situations but in this thread we all get along. Also I add that IF miketx give you ANY trouble you inform me and I get my friends in Cosa Nostra to deal with him
> 
> Hey miketx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^ is why Oosie is a gem.  And I could see that the moment she got here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forget and remember now when I join first for I think approx the first two months I thought you ogo were a woman and so I post to you thinking you are a woman and then in a thread you say something flirt type and then I thought not only you are a woman but are also a lesbian and I say to you I am Straight and you say so are you Straight and this confusing because I had thought you were a lesbian and then I find you are not a lesbian woman but are a man
Click to expand...


Does this mean I can't be a lesbian?  

Some of the wimpier wags in the Politics dungeon try to feminize posters they can't tangle with.  They actually think it's an insult.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just join this forum, so Hello and also excellent that you post in this thread. This is a refuge divorce from Politics this that now I add to me increasing ugly and 99% arguments. This thread ZERO politics and we have many differences in political situations but in this thread we all get along. Also I add that IF miketx give you ANY trouble you inform me and I get my friends in Cosa Nostra to deal with him
> 
> Hey miketx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^ is why Oosie is a gem.  And I could see that the moment she got here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forget and remember now when I join first for I think approx the first two months I thought you ogo were a woman and so I post to you thinking you are a woman and then in a thread you say something flirt type and then I thought not only you are a woman but are also a lesbian and I say to you I am Straight and you say so are you Straight and this confusing because I had thought you were a lesbian and then I find you are not a lesbian woman but are a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does this mean I can't be a lesbian?
> 
> Some of the wimpier wags in the Politics dungeon try to feminize posters they can't tangle with.  They actually think it's an insult.
Click to expand...


ogo if you want to be a lesbian man then that is okay with me 

I do not get in the arguments now with posters I cannot bother with I just say STFU you Beta Cuck Faggot Soy Boi to them


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> I love her voice...what a talent.  K D Lang




You disappear from the thread Missy, excellent you now return so also get the buttocks of Meister here again


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just join this forum, so Hello and also excellent that you post in this thread. This is a refuge divorce from Politics this that now I add to me increasing ugly and 99% arguments. This thread ZERO politics and we have many differences in political situations but in this thread we all get along. Also I add that IF miketx give you ANY trouble you inform me and I get my friends in Cosa Nostra to deal with him
> 
> Hey miketx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^ is why Oosie is a gem.  And I could see that the moment she got here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forget and remember now when I join first for I think approx the first two months I thought you ogo were a woman and so I post to you thinking you are a woman and then in a thread you say something flirt type and then I thought not only you are a woman but are also a lesbian and I say to you I am Straight and you say so are you Straight and this confusing because I had thought you were a lesbian and then I find you are not a lesbian woman but are a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does this mean I can't be a lesbian?
> 
> Some of the wimpier wags in the Politics dungeon try to feminize posters they can't tangle with.  They actually think it's an insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ogo if you want to be a lesbian man then that is okay with me
> 
> I do not get in the arguments now with posters I cannot bother with I just say STFU you Beta Cuck Faggot Soy Boi to them
Click to expand...


That's pretty good.  I just call those posts the "tribalist-porn mewlings of an inane shitgibbon".

We should co-write.


----------



## Pogo

Dread Zeppelin "Big Ol' Gold Belt"

​
Don't know what put this tune in my head but it's the thread's problem now.


----------



## the other mike

1982


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Dis-Advantages of You - The Brass Ring*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay & The Techniques*


----------



## buttercup

Very sad but powerful song.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## buttercup

I know this is a random thing to say, but I truly believe this song is divinely inspired. Even the songwriter stated "I have no idea where it came from. It came all of the sudden. It was one of the most shocking moments in my songwriting career. I remember thinking, 'This is considerably better than I usually write."

Iyam, it's a love song from God, which is why it's timeless and considered one of the best songs of all time.


----------



## the other mike

One of my wife's favorite new musicians.
( and mine now)


----------



## the other mike

buttercup said:


> I know this is a random thing to say, but I truly believe this song is divinely inspired. Even the songwriter stated "I have no idea where it came from. It came all of the sudden. It was one of the most shocking moments in my songwriting career. I remember thinking, 'This is considerably better than I usually write."
> 
> Iyam, it's a love song from God, which is why it's timeless and considered one of the best songs of all time.


Since I turned the page on this so fast, I reposted it for you.


----------



## the other mike

An old Neil Young song.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> I love her voice...what a talent.  K D Lang



Wtf is that Mickey Rourke crooning bullshit?: Okay, it's alright, but damn!
She has neither the talent nor the discipline of this woman,

(Then again, she's (Leontyne) the best singer ever to come from America)

Sorry, I'm from the real America.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Jack Benny with Mel Blanc. How many lumps do you want? OoOo..I wanna whole lotta lumps!


----------



## Marion Morrison

This popped into my mind:

Some of UK's finest. John Bonham was kickass! What I was thinking of starts @ 7:00-ish


----------



## Marion Morrison

Yeah, I grew up smokin' doobs. Name 1 current song that can hold a candle to this.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Still waiting fer that cool modern music.


----------



## Marion Morrison

The reason people like Zeppelin, is because it's good.

When The levee Breaks, baby.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ok I wait until someone else posts.


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love her voice...what a talent.  K D Lang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is that Mickey Rourke crooning bullshit?: Okay, it's alright, but damn!
> She has neither the talent nor the discipline of this woman,
> 
> (Then again, she's (Leontyne) the best singer ever to come from America)
> 
> Sorry, I'm from the real America.
Click to expand...

Both are excellent


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

I think Roberta has one of the most iconic voices


----------



## Marion Morrison

I remember a cop was whacking me on the shoulder with his flashlight at this concert.
Somehow the stupid the stupid fuck expected me to stop 2 girls 5 rows down down from smoking, he was annoying AF. Finally I told him to fuck off.
Maybe that's why I got a busted tail light ticket that night? Doh! I just realized this.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Still Got The Blues - Gary Moore*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sorry About The Weather - Mark Curry*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Feel Love - Blue Man Group featuring Venus Hum*
(includes bits of other songs)


----------



## konradv

Paul Simon- Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes


----------



## the other mike

_A little string-bending lesson._


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Dan Hicks and Tom Waits: _I'll Tell You Why That Is
> _
> ​



Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood "Some Velvet Morning" released on 7" in 1967 on Reprise Records the B Side is "Oh Lonesome Me"


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Hicks and Tom Waits: _I'll Tell You Why That Is
> _
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood "Some Velvet Morning" released on 7" in 1967 on Reprise Records the B Side is "Oh Lonesome Me"
Click to expand...


Oosie, not only do I have that LP but I have been the original owner since it was bought new.  Fun fact.

LP has "Some Velvet Morning"  on it but not the Don Gibson tune.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Hicks and Tom Waits: _I'll Tell You Why That Is
> _
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood "Some Velvet Morning" released on 7" in 1967 on Reprise Records the B Side is "Oh Lonesome Me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oosie, not only do I have that LP but I have been the original owner since it was bought new.  Fun fact.
> 
> LP has "Some Velvet Morning"  on it but not the Don Gibson tune.
Click to expand...


Tiny Dancer has died ogo  Mr. Tiny Dancer post this thread:

Tiny Dancer


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BS Filter




----------



## BS Filter




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Still waiting fer that cool modern music.



The Ornette Coleman Quartet "Blues Connotation" from the album "This Is Our Music" released in 1961 on Atlantic Records.


I have been playing on Saturday Ornette Coleman to Kid E now age five months in age next month she is six months in age and then I play to her Albert Ayler, I think at age five months in age she is to young for Albert Ayler but at six months in age I think she can be introduced to his sounds  Pogo


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting fer that cool modern music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ornette Coleman Quartet "Blues Connotation" from the album "This Is Our Music" released in 1961 on Atlantic Records.
> 
> [/MEDIA]
> 
> I have been playing on Saturday Ornette Coleman to Kid E now age five months in age next month she is six months in age and then I play to her Albert Ayler, I think at age five months in age she is to young for Albert Ayler but at six months in age I think she can be introduced to his sounds  Pogo
Click to expand...


Oosie, please tell Kid A to tell Kid B to tell Kid C to tell Kid D to tell Kid E that Ogo says they are all fortunate indeed to be blessed with a mutter who has courageously spared them the inane depravity of the schlockscheisse the pop music industry designed for them.

You can tell them about Jack Bruce when they're older 

​


----------



## the other mike

Pogo said:


> You can tell them about Jack Bruce when they're older
> 
> ​


All due respect to Jack Bruce but Billy Sheehan is 
the man.
Starts @ 2:00...


----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell them about Jack Bruce when they're older
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> All due respect to Jack Bruce but Billy Sheehan is
> the man.
> Starts @ 2:00...
Click to expand...


Nice.  But he needs them "frets" thingies, ha.

Actually I'm more impressed with that seven-string guitar.  But if we're into a cutting contest here we go.  From 3:40....

​


----------



## the other mike

Pogo said:


> Nice.  But he needs them "frets" thingies, ha.
> 
> Actually I'm more impressed with that seven-string guitar.  But if we're into a cutting contest here we go.  From 3:40....
> 
> ​


Yeah ....Yngwie uses those too on his Strats.


----------



## the other mike

Pogo said:


> Actually I'm more impressed with that seven-string guitar.


That's Tony MacAlpine - he plays an 8 too..


----------



## the other mike

Bass on the keyboard.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Dalia




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Just found these guys this AM, out of Detroit. Between them and The Donnas, there's a couple new bands I like!

Oh nooss, he's a little Jew boy!  Don't care, I like it anyways.


----------



## Mindful

I thought you liked Jews.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Tehon




----------



## the other mike




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- Heaven on Their Minds


----------



## the other mike




----------



## konradv

Blind Lemon Jefferson- Match Box Blues


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

I couldn't tell you lyric one, but these boys rock! 
Fuck yeah! Lay on dat Chuck Berry!(@2:50)


----------



## noonereal

Marion Morrison said:


> I couldn't tell you lyric one, but these boys rock!
> Fuck yeah! Lay on dat Chuck Berry!




LOL, you are  a billboard for the wingnut stereotype.


----------



## Marion Morrison

noonereal said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't tell you lyric one, but these boys rock!
> Fuck yeah! Lay on dat Chuck Berry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you are  a billboard for the wingnut stereotype.
Click to expand...


Thank you, Dr. N00b. Any other amazing anecdotes before I tell you to squat on a cactus and rotate?
Sorry if I'm a little stoked about some the best music I've heard heard made in this century, faggot.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## mdk

So lovely and soothing. I love Schubert.


----------



## Marion Morrison

mdk said:


> So lovely and soothing. I love Schubert.




I get no music. Oh, it's me. Hmm..


----------



## mdk

Marion Morrison said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely and soothing. I love Schubert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get no music. Oh, it's me. Hmm..
Click to expand...


You have it on mute, don’t you?


----------



## the other mike

This is a guy from Brazil doing a Reb Beach cover.....his smile is so great. He's grinning almost like he dreamed he could play guitar one night and it came true.


----------



## Marion Morrison

mdk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely and soothing. I love Schubert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get no music. Oh, it's me. Hmm..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have it on mute, don’t you?
Click to expand...


No, every now and then I get no sound on bootup. Maybe the sound drivers don't load?


----------



## mdk

Marion Morrison said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely and soothing. I love Schubert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get no music. Oh, it's me. Hmm..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have it on mute, don’t you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, every now and then I get no sound on bootup. Maybe the sound drivers don't load?
Click to expand...


Hopefully you got to listen. It is my favorite of Schubert's six _Musical Moment.  _


----------



## Marion Morrison

mdk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely and soothing. I love Schubert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get no music. Oh, it's me. Hmm..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have it on mute, don’t you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, every now and then I get no sound on bootup. Maybe the sound drivers don't load?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully you got to listen. It is my favorite of Schubert's six _Musical Moment.  _
Click to expand...


Very nice!  A reboot fixes it.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful

Rockin it up in the pub.


----------



## Pogo

Toño Quirazco y su Hawaiana:  "Moscu Ska"
(after "Podmoskovnye Vechera" / Evenings Near Moscow)

That's right, a ska version of "Moscow Nights" by way of Mexico.  Deal with it.  

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Yes live in 2018.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## danielpalos




----------



## danielpalos




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Still going strong.


----------



## konradv

The Great Society- Sally Go Round the Roses


----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- What´s the Buzz/Strange Thing Mystifying


----------



## Alan Stallion

Mindful said:


>



I'm so glad Dido has new music out.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- Everything's Alright


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Darkwind

I have to return to the greatest guitar solo EVAH!

Ladies and Gents.....The God known as Gilmore....


----------



## Pogo

C'mon now.... check the date.  "Mutt's Favourite" medley from Liz Doherty.

She's from Donegal, the part of northern Ireland closest musically to Scotland -- hence the initial strathspey followed by increasingly fast reels

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## the other mike

Darkwind said:


> I have to return to the greatest guitar solo EVAH!
> 
> Ladies and Gents.....The God known as Gilmore....


Great song. Here's a good tribute - I've heard these guys put on an awesome show.


----------



## Pogo

Robbie O'Connell, Mick Moloney, James Keane:  "Kilkelly"  from the LP of the same name on Green Linnet 1987.

Based on a series of family letters written in the 19th century between Ireland and America...

​


----------



## Marion Morrison

It's the ugly fat guy singing. I like it!


----------



## Meister

Marion Morrison said:


> It's the ugly fat guy singing. I like it!


Saw this group as an opening act for Cream in 1968.
We knew they were going to do well.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Don't look, just listen:

I like it, my buddy likes it too, have yet to spring it on the youngers.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison

WheelieAddict said:


>



O My. Jello's wearing a MAGA cap. 

He mentions Diane Feinstein here:


Studio version:


----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O My. Jello's wearing a MAGA cap.
> 
> He mentions Diane Feinstein here:
> 
> 
> Studio version:
Click to expand...

Equal opportunity f ya


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison

Back when there were actually Mental Institutions:


Ice-T version is entertaining.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> It's the ugly fat guy singing. I like it!



Not that fat anymore...




​Aside from the lead guitar I dig the way Corky Laing tosses in those Ginger Baker triplets.


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> Back when there were actually Mental Institutions:
> 
> 
> Ice-T version is entertaining.


Did you know Dave Lombardo is their drummer now ?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Zomy! His T-Shirt says sexist! 

Hustler is misogyny!


----------



## the other mike

Metallica Shmeshmallica.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- This Jesus Must Die


----------



## the other mike

"Cheer up Brian..."


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## ru4outoo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Journey before Steve Perry.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the ugly fat guy singing. I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that fat anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Aside from the lead guitar I dig the way Corky Laing tosses in those Ginger Baker triplets.
Click to expand...


Fairport Convention "Reynardine" from the album "Liege & Lief" released in 1969 on Island Records.


----------



## Marion Morrison

^Dirty Hippie music! 

I loathe dirty hippies! They shoot peace signs, I shoot 'em a bird!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Feelin' teh Tejas hoy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> ^Dirty Hippie music!
> 
> I loathe dirty hippies! They shoot peace signs, I shoot 'em a bird!



This is you Mr. Marion so okay I not slap, but as ogo agree Pogo in the normal situation NOBODY not slapped IF say ANYTHING not excellent involving our adored Alexandra Elene MacLean Denny but to remind for next time I give you THIS and also TWO TIMES this


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Feelin' teh Tejas hoy.



Song about the boobies or not about the boobies?


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin' teh Tejas hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Song about the boobies or not about the boobies?
Click to expand...


Not about the boobies, possibly indirectly, but not directly. Song is basically about working for a living.

Boobies is tetas, Tejas=Texas. The Texas Trio, ZZ Topp.

Ex: Este mujer tiene tetas mucha guapa. "That woman has nice boobies"


----------



## Marion Morrison

Trios:
edit: I was mistaken, it's a quartet.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Dirty Hippie music!
> 
> I loathe dirty hippies! They shoot peace signs, I shoot 'em a bird!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is you Mr. Marion so okay I not slap, but as ogo agree Pogo in the normal situation NOBODY not slapped IF say ANYTHING not excellent involving our adored Alexandra Elene MacLean Denny but to remind for next time I give you THIS and also TWO TIMES this
Click to expand...


Oh I'll give him _much _worse.

Anybody sittin' on here dissing Sandy Denny gonna have ta deal wif ME.  





​"Alexandra Elene MacLean Denny", I must say that's at least as impressive as Marie MacDonald MacLaughlin Lawrie.

Sandy w/ Strawbs, 1967:  "Stay a While With Me"


​Strawbs are planning a 50th Anniversary show --- not a tour, just a show, three days --- in Lakehurst New Jersey next month.  I'll be elsewhere occupied but Dave Cousins is one of the most expressive artists I've ever seen.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

For Oosie:  Sandy Denny Live @ the Beeb:

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike




----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- Hosanna


----------



## Pogo

Julia Fordham "Genius"  (about 1992 IIRC)

​


----------



## Pogo

The aforementioned Dave Cousins -- "Blue Angel"  (1992)
Ambitious suite with sparkling piano runs by Rick Wakeman

​


----------



## Pogo

This is an old favorite but only recently made it to YouTube:  Norman Blake "I Was Born 4000 Years Ago"
LP _Nashville Blues _(Rounder 1984)

​

An old traditional American song with many versions.  My uncle used to do this one a lot.  Norman Blake is a massively influential flatpick-style guitarist/multi-instrumentalist from just over yonder, southwest of where I sit, in the northeast corner of Georgia.  He passed his 81st birthday this month.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Anxiety (Get Nervous) - Pat Benatar*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Transfusion - Nervous Norvus*

Put a gallon in me, Alan!


----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- Simon Zealotes


Jesus Christ Superstar- Poor Jerusalem


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

The Liverpool sound:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Roy Hargrove / Antonio Hart "Bohemia After Dark"
from The Tokyo Sessions (1992)

​
Roy Hargrove -- trumpet
Antonio Hart - Sax
Yutaka Shiina - pno
Tomoyuki Shima - bs
Masahiko Osaka - drums​


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- Pilate's Dream


Jesus Christ Superstar- The Temple


----------



## Pogo

Ellen McIlwaine's version  "Take Me to the River"

​


----------



## the other mike

rip Stevie


----------



## the other mike

audio


----------



## Tehon




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

We simply cannot let this day go by without noting the crucial contributions of today's birthday girl -- *Carol Kaye.*

84 years young today and you've heard her work over and over and over.

Here's a quick bio with samples of her work, comprising over _*ten thousand*_ recordings as a go-to studio musician.

​Happy Birthday Carol and thanks for all the years.





​
Lucy Hamilton


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful

Pogo said:


> Ellen McIlwaine's version  "Take Me to the River"
> 
> ​



Al Green's version of his OWN song.


----------



## Mindful

But this is my favourite version of all:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- I Don't Know How to Love Him


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

JustAnotherNut said:


> (Ella)



_Anything _by Ella gets a Winner from me.  

I consider it one of my great fortunes to have seen her in the flesh before she left us.  There are some rare artists who just seem to have a connection to some otherworldly place that leaves you thinking "where did they get THAT from".  Ella was definitely one of those people.  The song material is whatever it was limited to but once she starts improvising ---- oh hell no, all bets are off.

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## BS Filter

Pogo said:


> We simply cannot let this day go by without noting the crucial contributions of today's birthday girl -- *Carol Kaye.*
> 
> 84 years young today and you've heard her work over and over and over.
> 
> Here's a quick bio with samples of her work, comprising over _*ten thousand*_ recordings as a go-to studio musician.
> 
> ​Happy Birthday Carol and thanks for all the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Lucy Hamilton


Carol Kay is a legend, along with Joe Osborne.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## BS Filter




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Israeli singer Rita with her rocked-up version of _Shaneh _from her native Persia:

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Israeli singer Rita with her rocked-up version of _Shaneh _from her native Persia:
> 
> ​



That reminded me of another old favourite --- Karnak "Alma Não Tem Cor" (Soul has no colour)

Crazy mutli-infuence band from Brasil

​There's a LOT going on there....
​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Crixus




----------



## the other mike

A Syrian oil song


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- Damned For All Time/Blood Money


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison

This is from just before Reagan got elected, FYI.

Carter was weak on Iran is what this song was about.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful

Rambunctious said:


>



Video unavailable in your country.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Tehon




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- The Last Supper


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Got to have my Neal Schon fix ....


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful

This song is 50 years old.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful

Cliff Richard made it in the States?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Status Quo were influenced by The Everly Brothers. you can see it in the guitar and vocal interplay


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## SweetSue92

The new Billie Eilish album. I have been impressed with her raw and very young talent since "Ocean Eyes" which I believe she recorded at age 13 or 14. But man this new album is at turns deeply impressive, very strange, and downright horrifying. She is so talented. But I have a feeling adult Eilish might be a little put off by the hijinks 16 yo Eilish got up to. 

BTW she has the record downloads on Apple for a new album. 17 years old.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Mandatory Sunday AM War Pigs


----------



## Mindful

You mean it's Sunday?


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- Gethsemane


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## deanrd

I listen to Liberal music. Because it’s always the best.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Super duper guitar and keyboard solos....


----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- The Arrest/Peter's Denial/Pilate & Christ


----------



## the other mike

Angelo said:


> Super duper guitar and keyboard solos....


Same drummer ( Mike Portnoy ) with 3 different guys.


----------



## noonereal




----------



## whoisit

Lots of nice tunes here from y'all.

Here is another one.


----------



## whoisit

Angelo said:


>



Another Carny,


----------



## whoisit

Ridgerunner said:


>



I like this old song one of my favorite C&W songs.


----------



## whoisit

Angelo said:


> Got to have my Neal Schon fix ....


----------



## whoisit




----------



## Mindful




----------



## initforme

Hans Zimmer...live in Prague.   The man is supremely talented.   I would love to see him live.  Life changing.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

Angelo,check this out.


----------



## the other mike

whoisit said:


>


Did you know Journey had 3 albums before Steve Perry came along
that were pretty good ? Neal Schon and Gregg Rolle left Santana to form their own band.
There are a few good tunes on each one imo...


----------



## whoisit

Angelo said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know Journey had 3 albums before Steve Perry came along
> that were pretty good ? Neal Schon and Gregg Rolle left Santana to form their own band.
> There are a few good tunes on each one imo...
Click to expand...


No I didn't know that. I saw Santana when they were first starting in the mid 1970s on stage at 4 O Clock Club , but glad we have Journey now. 
  How do you like the new Asian kid who sounds like Perry? He is very talented,huh?.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## the other mike

whoisit said:


> No I didn't know that. I saw Santana when they were first starting in the mid 1970s on stage at 4 O Clock Club , but glad we have Journey now.
> How do you like the new Asian kid who sounds like Perry? He is very talented,huh?.


Yeah he sounds a lot like him . Is he still with them ?
I saw Journey twice - in 1982 and in 1979 here;





Scorpions opened this concert but their name got left off the poster for some reason.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

A short 2 minute drum solo...


----------



## Mindful

Always come back to this:


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## iceberg

this is the kind of music that pulls me completely in.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## whoisit

Angelo said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't know that. I saw Santana when they were first starting in the mid 1970s on stage at 4 O Clock Club , but glad we have Journey now.
> How do you like the new Asian kid who sounds like Perry? He is very talented,huh?.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he sounds a lot like him . Is he still with them ?
> I saw Journey twice - in 1982 and in 1979 here;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpions opened this concert but their name got left off the poster for some reason.
Click to expand...


I like Areosmith. Have his CD. 

I like all kinds of music but only a couple rap songs. I grew up with a great musical variety.


----------



## the other mike

studio version

bootleg live version


----------



## whoisit

Trying to stay away from politics and listening to a song about them,


----------



## the other mike




----------



## whoisit

Speaking of the occupiers in the OutHouse,I mean White House, this song to comes to mind.


----------



## whoisit

Nobody insults or condemns these troops in front of me. One commits suicide every damn day. I visited them in VAs and saw up close and personal what these young men went through. My cousin still can't stand the rain from the monsoons and jungles.
   We didn't learn a thing though from all these wars.


----------



## whoisit

Cool down song I really like,


----------



## whoisit




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## whoisit

One of my favorite songs to exercise to.


Another one I exercise to,


----------



## whoisit

tycho1572 said:


>




Good one, heres another one. I'm a wife with this one for 42 years and it makes me laugh.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## the other mike

just audio


----------



## the other mike

The best keyboard player that I know of.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

Angelo said:


> The best keyboard player that I



Leon Russel and Greg Alman ain't bad either.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

Angelo said:


> The best keyboard player that I know of.



I did listen to a couple minutes of your song. I had to cool back down to this one.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## the other mike

whoisit said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best keyboard player that I know of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did listen to a couple minutes of your song. I had to cool back down to this one.
Click to expand...

It's actually a whole album.


----------



## whoisit

Angelo said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best keyboard player that I know of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did listen to a couple minutes of your song. I had to cool back down to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's actually a whole album.
Click to expand...


Oh my gosh! if you like it then that is good.


This one below is just plain neat!


----------



## whoisit

This woman is just amazing. Song is classic 70s.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me this is one of the best Grammy award show performances.


God bless you and the Zac Brown Band always!!!

Holly


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Rhiannon Giddens of Our Native Daughters is changing the narrative of American folk music*






Rhiannon Giddens, Leyla McCalla, Allison Russell and Amythyst Kiah of Our Native Daughters. (Smithsonian Folkways)

Interview and music on the link.
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/q/thursday...X3WcXdkzuM2w6AAl8ldukXBHCIJreGBOeP3z0F-JQvzSg


----------



## buttercup




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Darkwind

Lucy Hamilton


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- King Herod's Song


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Eric Clapton couldn't always keep up with Ginger Baker and Jack Bruce.


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

A more modern version than I'm used to. 
Holy shit this is epic!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's the original:

"Tokin' on a number and diggin' on the radio." 

One of the best songs ever!


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike

Vinnie's 3 minute intro kills.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

Party time.


----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- Judas' Death


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Gretchen always!!!

Holly


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

The new powerful voice in 1990.


----------



## the other mike

Marco Sfogli -guitar, Mike Mangini on drums....


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

The dancing. Cool.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mike Dwight

hm petrushka that's interesting.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mike Dwight




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful

Are you feeling better, NC?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Mindful said:


> Are you feeling better, NC?



Yeah, Mindful. A lot better. Thanks for asking. It's a restless night, though, my legs are itching like crazy. So, I'm up and flipping through the threads here. But it's the kind of itch that feels great to scratch. I think my leg started twitching once or twice because scatching the itches felt so good. Ha. That's the body healing, they say.


----------



## Mindful

Natural Citizen said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you feeling better, NC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Mindful. A lot better. Thanks for asking. It's a restless night, though, my legs are itching like crazy. So, I'm up and flipping through the threads here. But it's the kind of itch that feels great to scratch. I think my leg started twitching once or twice because scatching felt so good. Ha. That's the body healing, they say.
Click to expand...


Will there be scarring?

Nothing like a good scratch.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Mindful said:


> Will there be scarring?
> 
> Nothing like a good scratch.



I don't know. Probably. The way I'm being treated is with a very new technology and approach to severe burns, especially large ones. So new that my injury and treatment is being documented for something, a medical journal or something, I forget. I had my bandages changed on Monday and it looked really good, considering the severity of the wounds. My doctor is one of the best burn doctors in the country and he's the medical director, too. He's overseen it and treated it himself. I'm getting top notch medical treatment from the best doctors and staff.

The main thing is I have to watch out for the pink areas. Like my hands and knees, if I go in the sun and the sun hits it too long they said the skin would stay pink all of my life. So, I've been staying out of the sun. I can sneak out and have a coffee in the morning on the back porch,e though, since the sun riss in the east, my back porch is facing west, very pleasant in the shade. The wound itself, I would think it would scar, the burns are very deep in some areas, down to the nerves. The way they're treating me, though, the way they bandage it and apply the santyl and mepilex (some kind of antibiotic gray foam they wrap over the wound), it basically creates a sludge that turns into skin some how.

Crazy stuff, even a couple/few years ago someone with these burns would be scarred for life. With the new medical technology and approach, it seems like a very very severe and deep wound can be healed with very minimal scarring, possibly none at all. I'm anxious to know myself, but every Monday morning I go up there to have the dresssing on the legs done over again, each time it's looking better, still bad but much, much better in the worst of the worst areas. I could probably skip rope if I tried, but I'm not gonna. Ha.

Worst part is it's early spring. Everything is in blossom and it's a downer stuck inside all day.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Darkwind

Lucy Hamilton 


In case you are wondering, I tag you because you're the thread originator.


----------



## Darkwind

Lucy Hamilton 

When I close My eyes and have a little honest introspection, I think this song pertains to both sides of the firing line.  We all feel this sometimes.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance

my debut album “*old town* *roads*” is dropping soon featuring 1. *old town* road 2. *old town* road (billy ray cyrus remix) 3. *old town* road (bass boosted) 4. *old town* road (young thug remix) 5. *old town* road (interlude) 6. *old town* road (10 hour loop) 7. *old town* road (acapella)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

One of Andy Timmons' groovy blues tunes.


----------



## Mindful

Great tunes; and musicians.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful

Some of these session singers were the best.


----------



## Mindful

Amazing big band and orchestral arrangements.


----------



## the other mike

Mariah tops my list of female singers.
This song makes me cry sometimes (happy tears)
No lip-synching here kids. She's the real deal.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

My new Dogs snoring......


----------



## Mindful




----------



## gtopa1

Those were the days...party tune!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

My fav female singer of all time...cried when the group broke up..I was twelve. 


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

lol Own up: who had flares like that???

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Love that voice..


Greg


----------



## Likkmee

My ol lady snoring.Its 535 AM here but I'll shove lil wilbur in her mouth in a few minutes


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- Trial Before Pilate


----------



## the other mike




----------



## buttercup

Love this song.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## Ridgerunner

Pogo


----------



## Pogo

TroglocratsRdumb said:


>



Interesting arrangement.  One of Graham Gouldman's compositions who would later be 1/4 of 10cc.  

I think I like the blonde.  She's ... how you say.... wet.

Lucy Hamilton  - Oosie, you know diese Mädchen?  Sie kommen aus Österreich.  I'm impressed.  



LOVE those harmonies.  Reminds me of the Secret Sisters.

​


----------



## Pogo

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo



THANK YOU fellow Leonite.  

I've never heard these before.  Where did they come from?

I used to sing this song in a jug band but we did more the Jimmie Rodgers version with the yodeling.  Had I heard this I would have totally lobbied for my spot-on Leon impression.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Pogo 
No problem my friend... Sitting here listening to my playlists and "Hank" came on and I thought of you... My father worked as a Railroad Trainman for 44 years and was very fond of Jimmie Rogers... "*Blue Yodel No. 8 (Mule Skinner Blues*)"

Track number #15 on Hank...







Like your new Avatar


----------



## Mindful

Still going strong.

Still like them.

Though never saw them. In concert.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Keep coming back to this.

They played itt in the coffee shop today.


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

The soprano of pop music....most people can't even whistle her high notes.@ 3:27


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Pogo

Natural Citizen said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you feeling better, NC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Mindful. A lot better. Thanks for asking. It's a restless night, though, my legs are itching like crazy. So, I'm up and flipping through the threads here. But it's the kind of itch that feels great to scratch. I think my leg started twitching once or twice because scatching the itches felt so good. Ha. That's the body healing, they say.
Click to expand...



​
 "Jonathan and Darlene Edwards" was a pseudonym for Jo Stafford and her husband Paul Weston, a gag they did at parties where they would intentionally play and sing off key.  This is them at their hilariousest.

Best wishes on your healing.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- Superstar


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Bleipriester

There is a new Album upcoming.


Download Rammstein - Deutschland.mp4 (88.38 MB) now. Fast and easy at workupload.com


----------



## Dale Smith




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Weatherman2020

Love the movie.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting arrangement.  One of Graham Gouldman's compositions who would later be 1/4 of 10cc.
> 
> I think I like the blonde.  She's ... how you say.... wet.
> 
> Lucy Hamilton  - Oosie, you know diese Mädchen?  Sie kommen aus Österreich.  I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE those harmonies.  Reminds me of the Secret Sisters.
> ​
Click to expand...


So I checked out a slew of videos from the MonaLisa Twins.  Very impressive even if most of them are remakes.

Lucy Hamilton  -- this one in particular I thought you'd appreciate.  It's kind of a quick photo-bio.

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


>



Early John Renbourn work with Dorris Henderson (who had invited him to be her accompanist) -- "Going to Memphis" from _There You Go_ (Columbia UK, 1965)

​


----------



## the other mike

Bee Sting @ 4:15


----------



## Mindful

Pogo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early John Renbourn work with Dorris Henderson (who had invited him to be her accompanist) -- "Going to Memphis" from _There You Go_ (Columbia UK, 1965)
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I saw him once in concert.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- The Crucifixion


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Likkmee

Pre spandex


----------



## Pogo

Elaine Elias w/ ensemble:  "Desafinado"

​
Eliane Elias -- Vocals, Piano
Rubens de La Corte -- Guitar
Marc Johnson --- Bass
Rafael Barata -- Drums, Percussion​
November 14 2010 in Basel Switzerland


----------



## the other mike




----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- John 19:41(KJV)

_Now in the place where he was crucified there was a garden; and in the garden a new sepulchre, wherein was never man yet laid._ 

Amen.


----------



## the other mike

konradv said:


> Jesus Christ Superstar- John 19:41(KJV)
> 
> _Now in the place where he was crucified there was a garden; and in the garden a new sepulchre, wherein was never man yet laid._
> 
> Amen.




Obsessed much ?


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Runaway Child, Running Wild - The Temptations*
(long version)


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

They used to do it just like that but faster live, too.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Got A Line On You - Spirit*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Alan Stallion

*There's Gonna Be A Showdown - Archie Bell & The Drells*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Alan Stallion

*These Eyes - The Guess Who*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey - The Beatles*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*More Today Than Yesterday - Spiral Starecase*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Magnet And Steel - Walter Egan*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Right Down The Line - Gerry Rafferty*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love Will Find A Way - Pablo Cruise*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lido Shuffle - Boz Scaggs*


----------



## Mindful

Love this orchestra.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Angelo said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ Superstar- John 19:41(KJV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Now in the place where he was crucified there was a garden; and in the garden a new sepulchre, wherein was never man yet laid._  Amen.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgBxfHdb4OU&t=69s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgBxfHdb4OU&t=69s Obsessed much ?
Click to expand...

Once a year ritual.  Thought I'd post this time.   Last one, I promise.


----------



## the other mike

Right on


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Our Native Daughters On Their Roots and the African American Banjo Tradition*

**
**


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

*Blueberry Hill*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Can't stand Bono. 
But I'll post it anyway:


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Love the understatement guitar work.


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Vat man might like it?


----------



## gtopa1

Love that my Granddaughter loves this... 


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Vat man might like it?



Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Vat man might like it?


He's a technician....I know these things: been there, done that.


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Heard them twice a week apart...different venues just as they were taking off. Fantastic memories.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

No Bon no AccaDacca

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Very sweet version but lacks a little bit of pathos...but lovely anyway.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

I'd forgotten about this one...had the album of course.

Edit: Just looked; I still have it!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## gtopa1




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Def Leppard is outstanding!!!


----------



## Marion Morrison

can't...stop....listening...


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Suavecito - Malo*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Blues Man

Gary Clark Jr.  Man can he play


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ridgerunner

Pogo I am sure you have seen this, but it wouldn't be 6 minutes wasted to relive again...


----------



## Pogo

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo I am sure you have seen this, but it wouldn't be 6 minutes wasted to relive again...



_Outstanding_, Ridgely.  

I've seen Ray and I've seen Leon, several times each. Never saw them together.

You ROCK man.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Pogo said:


> I've seen Ray and I've seen Leon, several times each. Never saw them together.



A classic trio for sure... Ray brought tears to Willie's eyes with his magic fingers...

All I have done today is listen and watch YouTube... Life is good... Must become productive though...


----------



## Pogo

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Ray and I've seen Leon, several times each. Never saw them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A classic trio for sure... Ray brought tears to Willie's eyes with his magic fingers...
> 
> All I have done today is listen and watch YouTube... Life is good... Must become productive though...
Click to expand...


Know whatcha mean but I have to say ---- that _was _productive.


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Kiss From A Rose - Seal*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*How Far I'll Go - Auli'i Cravalho*


----------



## Mindful

Grampa Murked U said:


>



Saw them live in concert. 

Fabulous!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## mdk

The strings in this piece are lovely and rich. Right around the ten minute mark this piece explodes with wonderful horns and swift bow work. Enjoy.​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

New Alan Parsons!!!

*As Lights Fall - Alan Parsons*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Now let's go back 50 years...

*Pretty World - Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*One - Three Dog Night*


----------



## Pogo

This is SO elegant.  Viviane Chidid (Viviane NDour): "Kumu Neexul" (Senegal / sung in Wolof)

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Two tunes from Rokia Traoré live at Projet Roots (France 2011)

​


----------



## Pogo

Rhiannon Giddens "Last Kind Words" (live).  What a voice.



​Original release of "Last Kind Words (Blues)" 1930 on Paramount Records by the enigmatic Geeshie Wiley

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Rhiannon Giddens "Last Kind Words" (live).  What a voice.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> ​Original release of "Last Kind Words (Blues)" 1930 on Paramount Records by the enigmatic Geeshie Wiley
> 
> ​



Speaking of "Gitchie" and "Slack"  ---- this article kept me up half the night yesterday, it's riveting stuff.

Lucy Hamilton  - Oosie have you ever seen this?  Highly recommended.  The Ballad of Geeshie and Elvie


----------



## Alan Stallion

Children behave! Tiffany has re-recorded her debut hit for 2019...

*I Think We're Alone Now 2019 - Tiffany*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

P F Tinmore said:


>



A slow jazz torch song now??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good gods.  Is there ANYTHING this woman CAN'T do??  It's just not right.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## MaryL

Blue man group...reminds me the  old INTEL inside ads...


----------



## Pogo

Chris Smither "99 Year Blues" -- reminds one of some posters here.......


LP "It Ain't Easy" Adelphi Records 1984
​I said to the judge
"I ain't never been here before" 
He said "I'll give you 99 years son,
You won't be back no more
Back no more...."


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Carolina Chocolate Drops Leaving Eden Live at the Grand Ole Opry Opry*

**


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Pogo said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slow jazz torch song now??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good gods.  Is there ANYTHING this woman CAN'T do??  It's just not right.
Click to expand...

Indeed, she is quite a remarkable artist.

*Rhiannon Giddens strikes out on her 'Freedom Highway'*

**


----------



## Pogo

P F Tinmore said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slow jazz torch song now??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good gods.  Is there ANYTHING this woman CAN'T do??  It's just not right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, she is quite a remarkable artist.
> 
> *Rhiannon Giddens strikes out on her 'Freedom Highway'*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


Thanks again for that.  She literally, and I mean _literally_, never fails to impress me on some new level.  I first saw her, I dunno at least 15 years ago with the Chocolate Drops but had no idea how deep that well is.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Rhiannon Giddens singing Scottish mouth music in Glasgow

Because she can do anything, that's why.

​


----------



## noonereal




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Pogo

Duo from Charlottesville with a bilingual version of Djavan's "Maria das Mercedes"

This radio station has a nice rack.

​


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

One of her best:


----------



## idb




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Rock and Roll, baby!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Skynyrr!!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


>



That is such a killer song. First time I heard it, it was Uncle Yoke's Black Dog doing it, they did it good, too! They even have a Tuba.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a killer song. First time I heard it, it was Uncle Yoke's Black Dog doing it, they did it good, too! They even have a Tuba.
Click to expand...


I was a fan of Little Feat, and those others you mentioned. My husband was in the record business, and there was a 'scene' going on. 

I like those songs and the stories they tell. Out on the open road to forever. Only the Americans can pull that off.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a killer song. First time I heard it, it was Uncle Yoke's Black Dog doing it, they did it good, too! They even have a Tuba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a fan of Little Feat, and those others you mentioned. My husband was in the record business, and there was a 'scene' going on.
> 
> I like those songs and the stories they tell. Out on the open road to forever. Only the Americans can pull that off.
Click to expand...


I do believe "Dixie Chicken" is a NO song. Uncle Yoke's Black Dog is a NO band.

This is them boys: 

They do do that 10x better than Little Feat. No record on the internet. I have it on VHS, though.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a killer song. First time I heard it, it was Uncle Yoke's Black Dog doing it, they did it good, too! They even have a Tuba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a fan of Little Feat, and those others you mentioned. My husband was in the record business, and there was a 'scene' going on.
> 
> I like those songs and the stories they tell. Out on the open road to forever. Only the Americans can pull that off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe "Dixie Chicken" is a NO song.
Click to expand...


Ditty then.

If you want to be awkward.


----------



## Marion Morrison

"She took me to the river, where she cast her spell". NO all the way!

Talkin' 'bout that Mississippi, baby. I ain't no cajun, I'm a cracker, but I know what's what.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> "She took me to the river, where she cast her spell". NO all the way!
> 
> Talkin' 'bout that Mississippi, baby. I ain't no cajun, I'm a cracker, but I know what's what.



Yes, I saw that. 

I used to swim in rivers. Did you?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's to the good times!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "She took me to the river, where she cast her spell". NO all the way!
> 
> Talkin' 'bout that Mississippi, baby. I ain't no cajun, I'm a cracker, but I know what's what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw that.
> 
> I used to swim in rivers. Did you?
Click to expand...


Yes. Most recently it is Rainbow River. That song is the old old stuff.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "She took me to the river, where she cast her spell". NO all the way!
> 
> Talkin' 'bout that Mississippi, baby. I ain't no cajun, I'm a cracker, but I know what's what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw that.
> 
> I used to swim in rivers. Did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Most recently it is Rainbow River.
Click to expand...


It's either in Florida, or on the way to Heaven.


----------



## Mindful

My favourite "song" about rivers is the Talking Heads rendition. Written by Al Green, who also performed it well, with BB King and others. Hillary and Bill were grooving in the audience.

I think the river in question was in PA.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Me and my buddy were out doing our working thing, and came upon this old black man rockin' out to some AC/DC.

LMAO, I used to put the needle on the edge of the record, and be beating on my neighbor's door when it starts kicking in. 100w Stereo blasting it! RCA tube. Good Morning!


----------



## Mindful

Another "one of those stories".


----------



## Marion Morrison

I like me some Jackson Browne.


----------



## Mindful

Three of us were driving up the German autobahn recently, and this came on the radio:




No speed limit, and speakers up mega high.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Three of us were driving up the German autobahn recently, and this came on the radio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No speed limit, and speakers up mega high.


]

Should have been this:


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike

Lord, here comes the flood
We'll say goodbye to flesh and blood
If again the seas are silent
In any still alive
It'll be those who gave their island to survive
Drink up, dreamers, you're running dry.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison

Yeah.. 
One of the best ever.

Go Bruce!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


>



I like that "Always on the run" Yeah, I can feel that there.


----------



## the other mike

Crank it up.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful

I'm not too keen on Ozzy.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

^Dave Lombardo on drums....where's the bass player?


----------



## the other mike




----------



## buttercup

I'm not a country music fan, but I like this song...


----------



## konradv

Luciano Pavarotti & Tracy Chapman- Baby Can I Hold You Tonight


----------



## MaryL

The Psychedelic furs: Put on your Walkman and take blast from the past. Here come cowboys!Talk about camp! Tongue in cheek!


----------



## the other mike

great who tribute


----------



## the other mike

_hAmmErfaLL_


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Inspired by the Train thread...

Elizabeth Cotten playing upside down (as always).  Being lefthanded and sneaking her brother's instrument off to teach herself while he wasn't home (about 1904), she made up ways to play the righthanded guitar upside down, plucking the melody with her thumb while doing the bass with her first two fingers, rather than the other way around as a righthanded guitarist would.  She also didn't play for some forty years after getting married at 17 (in 1910) and raising a family but was "discovered" and brought to the stage by Mike Seeger in the 1950s.  Oh and she won a Grammy.  At the age of 93.

Here she's in her 70s.  You can see the fingerwork pretty well.

​
It was a blessing to watch her perform on stage while she was still with us. I think she was 92 at the time..

Elizabeth Cotten 1893-1987


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rapper's Delight - Sugarhill Gang*

or if you prefer, the looooong version...


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*September - Earth, Wind & Fire*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Every 1's A Winner - Hot Chocolate*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Get Back - The Beatle and Billy Preston*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Don't Stop 'til You Get Enough - Michael Jackson*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Love Mike Rutherford's kind medieval face.

Saw them live in open air.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful

Always liked this of theirs.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

They do a good Led Boots too.
*audio only;*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

So I was in this crowded parking lot, waiting behind drivers who had no idea what they were doing, and this kept running through my head.  Gary Davis on 12-string.

​


----------



## Pogo

Just came across a live/studio clip of Fanny from 1972.   I used to have this record, never saw the video until now.  This was the opening track on that record (Fanny Hill, 1972, Reprise)

​


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Time To Say Goodbye (Con Te Partiro)*
Sung live by *Joseph Calleja* at the Court No.1 Roof Ceremony at Wimbledon
19 May 2019


----------



## Alan Stallion

^


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mike Dwight

Snowbird's supposed to be smack in the middle of a Scots-Canadian, working class Gospel album, brought down to us in Tennessee. I mean, who is Anne Murray , some country superstar rewriting the lyrics too, makes it Junk, I say. Put Your Hand in The Hand, Thorn in My Shoe, that's a great Presbyterian Scots, Gospel Album, I'd think.


----------



## the other mike

I was in NY when Elton was at Central Park but missed it.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike

Raining again.


----------



## Pogo

"How High the Moon":  This is Emmylou Harris from 1981, with no less than Tony Rice, Ricky Skaggs AND Jerry Douglas taking outstanding leads:

​


And this is the arrangement she took as her model, Les Paul the inventor and Mary Ford, with his customary tape reels rolling, enabling the multiple vocal parts and guitars, thirty years prior in 1951:

​
Same arrangement, exactly.  And who can blame her.

YouTube commenter:  "Pardon us while we invent modern recording".


----------



## the other mike

Thanks for that Les Paul and Mary Ford video ^


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Miss T always!!!

Holly (a fan of her since I was nine years old)


----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> Thanks for that Les Paul and Mary Ford video ^
> 
> 
> That was impressive.  Sammy definitely missed his calling.



Bob Crane on drums here.  I would have thought these shows were taped but the bass player pops a string at 1:20 (you can see it hanging loose the next time the camera angle changes). 

​


----------



## the other mike

A friend from Greece posted this on Facebook today.
The lady's voice reminds me of Sade a little.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Warren Zevon - Carmelita


I hear Mariachi static on my radio 
And the tubes they glow in the dark 
And I'm there with her in Ensenada 
And I'm here in Echo Park
Carmelita hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down 
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town


----------



## Coyote

Bob Dylan - Shelter from the Storm


----------



## Coyote

Grand Funk Railroad - Closer to Home


----------



## Coyote

Blind Faith - Can’t Find My Way Back Home


----------



## Coyote

I See Fire: The Desolation of Smaug


----------



## buttercup




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Pretty World - Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Grazing In The Grass - Friends Of Distinction*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love Theme from "Romeo and Juliet"*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Day After Day (It's Slippin' Away) - Shango*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Seattle - Perry Como*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hawaii Five-O - The Ventures*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Galveston - Glen Campbell*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lots of geographic songs around this time in 1969...
​Lodi - Creedence Clearwater Revival*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell*


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Blind Faith - Can’t Find My Way Back Home



Was actually looking for another version, found this..... nice

​


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## konradv

Traffic- Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave


----------



## konradv

Traffic- Sad and Deep as You


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Pogo

Tom Waits "Chocolate Jesus"

​Love the instrumentation here


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Mindful said:


>


Great song. Which one was in the 'Jungle to Jungle' soundtrack ? I'll go look it up real quick then I gotta bolt.

Here it is. One of favorite 'family' movies. (Tim Allen, Martin Short)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Angelo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great song. Which one was in the 'Jungle to Jungle' soundtrack ? I'll go look it up real quick then I gotta bolt.
> 
> Here it is. One of favorite 'family' movies. (Tim Allen, Martin Short)
Click to expand...


Great song too.  Always loved Peter Gabriel.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## boedicca




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Back To The Start (God's Great Dance Floor) - Martin Smith*


----------



## basquebromance

Justin Townes Earle sings about social justice


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Remember - deadmau5 with Kaskade featuring Haley Gibby*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tether - Eric Prydz vs. CHVRCHES*


----------



## basquebromance

what's the better version?


----------



## xband

Classic MTV at the moment.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## xband

basquebromance said:


>



The most beautiful song ever made is Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven who was born deaf. I give honorable mention to Hank Williams and George Jones is the king of country music.


----------



## basquebromance

xband said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most beautiful song ever made is Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven who was born deaf.
Click to expand...

the what by who?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## xband

basquebromance said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most beautiful song ever made is Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven who was born deaf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the what by who?
Click to expand...


You must be an uneducated Democrat, bless your heart.


----------



## basquebromance

if you like Stand By Me you'll love this!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

...Everyone would gather on the 24th of May....
sitting in the sand to watch the fireworks display....


----------



## Mindful

To put you in a good mood.


----------



## Mindful

This should liven you up.

Make some noise!


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Weatherman2020

Been there to the crash site


----------



## Mindful

He breaks my heart.


----------



## Pogo

This is not what I'm listening to but --- just watch this. 

​
How cool is that.  

Lucy Hamilton you need one of these for your records.  
Ah you probably already have one.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Pink Floyd "Julia Dream" (1968)

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Miranda Lambert  "Mama's Broken Heart"

​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca

P F Tinmore said:


>




Love me some Bill Withers!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> "How High the Moon":  This is Emmylou Harris from 1981, with no less than Tony Rice, Ricky Skaggs AND Jerry Douglas taking outstanding leads:
> 
> 
> And this is the arrangement she took as her model, Les Paul the inventor and Mary Ford, with his customary tape reels rolling, enabling the multiple vocal parts and guitars, thirty years prior in 1951:
> ​Same arrangement, exactly.  And who can blame her.
> 
> YouTube commenter:  "Pardon us while we invent modern recording".



A more complete video whence this was taken, Alistair Cooke from 1953, giving an introduction to Les Paul's groundbreaking multitracking techniques, complete with a large fake machine before he actually shows the tape decks.  But eventually you get some context as to how he did it.

​

Though the first video indicated "1951" that was the date of the record release, which was 'number one' right about this time of year 68 years ago.  The TV show was from 1953 using a by-then well known tune.





​Fun fact -- when Les Paul was a wee tyke his school sent a note home to advise his parents not to bother with music lessons as he "wasn't musically inclined".


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> I Lost my Sugar in Salt Lake City]



Milton Brown and his Musical Brownies "When I Take My Sugar to Tea".  Mislabeled by the uploader as "Bob Dunn", who was one of the supporting musicians.

Western Swing, 1936.  Featuring one of the lamest guitar solos ever.  Just endure it.

​


----------



## Mindful

Pogo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Lost my Sugar in Salt Lake City]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milton Brown and his Musical Brownies "When I Take My Sugar to Tea".  Mislabeled by the uploader as "Bob Dunn", who was one of the supporting musicians.
> 
> Western Swing, 1936.  Featuring one of the lamest guitar solos ever.  Just endure it.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I like George Shearing. That was a cool unique sound.


----------



## Darkwind

I'll admit, this one is quickly becoming a favorite of Mine.


----------



## Pogo

Jack Bruce "Rope Ladder to Mars... uh, I mean, the Moon"

​
1969, _Songs For a Tailor_

Jack Bruce on lead vocal, acoustic guitar, bass, cello, piano and composition


----------



## P F Tinmore

*I'd Rather Go Blind, The Frankie Starr Band (feat. Mary Bridget Davies)*

**


----------



## danielpalos




----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

*The Great Society- Sally Go Round the Roses ft.Grace Slick*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Them- Baby Please Don't Go ft. Van Morrison


----------



## basquebromance

Bill Callahan's parent were national security operatives, language analysts, secrecy is in his blood!


----------



## basquebromance

the last song on this album is reminiscent of Slint's "Good Morning, Captain"


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Mindful

Christopher Cross's guitar work!


----------



## Picaro

*He Can Only Hold Her* by Amy Winehouse, also *You Know I'm No Good*, *Wake Up Alone* and couple others on her *Back To Black* cd. Not a big fan of hers, just a few songs on that cd.


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Pogo

Kate Bush, live at Hammersmith Odeon 40 years ago --  "Moving"

​


----------



## basquebromance

new Bruuuuuuce!


----------



## Marion Morrison

I remember getting a hooker to dance to this as I was passing by and playing this on my b3000 cassette deck. I was just going to school. Had just passed Krispy Kreme, even. OldLady

Chuck Berry, Angus Young, and B.B, King..oh yeah!


----------



## Marion Morrison

I remember a Puerto-Rican blasting this out of his custom Bug ..and I loved it. I love him too, even though I almost killed him once. Holy fuck! One morning I saw him get hit by a car and land on his feet, no shit. The car hit his right lower knee, and he's OK to this day AFAIK. A man tried to kill him with a car. His fatass spun around in the air and landed on his feet. Wow!  He did a flip over the car and shit. Car hits knee, he does flip over car as it goes under him, lands on feet and is OK, I ain't bullshitting in the least.


----------



## Marion Morrison

One with teh Bon Scott. It's a long way to the top, baby.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## danielpalos




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

​This is powerful.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## TrueTT




----------



## Pogo

Ain't nobody as dedicated to unpretentious, ego-free respect for the music as Rory Block.


​


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

noticing the johnny winters influenced-riff here!


----------



## basquebromance

heavy metal van halen!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Marion Morrison said:


> I remember getting a hooker to dance to this as I was passing by and playing this on my b3000 cassette deck. I was just going to school. Had just passed Krispy Kreme, even. OldLady
> 
> Chuck Berry, Angus Young, and B.B, King..oh yeah!



for lovers of AC/DC!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sometimes - The Millions*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ginger - The Lilys*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*There You Are - Goo Goo Dolls*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hard To Get - Starclub*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mike Dwight




----------



## Mike Dwight




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mike Dwight

You guys ever notice people real confident with all their student groups. Then, they're real shy with their legal charges? She only discusses living here with close family. ya.


----------



## Mike Dwight




----------



## Mike Dwight




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Mike Dwight




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Mike Dwight




----------



## Mike Dwight




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful

Partying here.


----------



## Pogo

The wolf came in, I got my cards
we sat down for a game
I cut my deck to the Queen of Spades
But the cards were all the same

​


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bishop Bullwinkle, look out, boy!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Pogo

P F Tinmore said:


>



Just for the record (get it, record, I kill me) that artist is mislabled.  It's the Fraternity of Man, not Country Joe/Fish.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## P F Tinmore

Pogo said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record (get it, record, I kill me) that artist is mislabled.  It's the Fraternity of Man, not Country Joe/Fish.
Click to expand...

True, but this video had better photos.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Wyatt earp

Can't get this shit out of my head after I seen it the first time


Enjoy...


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful

Make some noise!


----------



## danielpalos




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Marion Morrison

Sunday Morning War Pigs. Leftists want to be war pigs, they're just not strong enough yet..yet.

What a great song! Ozzy can hardly talk these days, but this goes deep. Not sure if more Iommi or Ozzy or what. Don't care. 

This video does it justice as well.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Sunday Morning War Pigs. Leftists want to be war pigs, they're just not strong enough yet..yet.
> 
> What a great song! Ozzy can hardly talk these days, but this goes deep. Not sure if more Iommi or Ozzy or what. Don't care.
> 
> This video does it justice as well.



Because they're wimps.



They're going after Ivanka now. Every week, something new to snipe at.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Morning War Pigs. Leftists want to be war pigs, they're just not strong enough yet..yet.
> 
> What a great song! Ozzy can hardly talk these days, but this goes deep. Not sure if more Iommi or Ozzy or what. Don't care.
> 
> This video does it justice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're going after Ivanka now. Every week, something new to snipe at.
Click to expand...


Would it kill Ivanka to dye her eyebrows? My ex was really blonde, I'm..well, blonde in summer sometimes, that bleach blonde dark eyebrow thing just grates with me. As do fake eyelashes, I used to want to grab that damn mascara stick and just rub it all over her forehead n stuff. I had to allow her her pretty time, though.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Morning War Pigs. Leftists want to be war pigs, they're just not strong enough yet..yet.
> 
> What a great song! Ozzy can hardly talk these days, but this goes deep. Not sure if more Iommi or Ozzy or what. Don't care.
> 
> This video does it justice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're going after Ivanka now. Every week, something new to snipe at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it kill Ivanka to dye her eyebrows? My ex was really blonde, I'm..well, blonde in summer sometimes, that bleach blonde dark eyebrow thing just grates with me. As do fake eyelashes, I used to want to grab that damn mascara stick and just rub it all over her forehead n stuff. I had to allow her her pretty time, though.
Click to expand...


Is it just about looks?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Morning War Pigs. Leftists want to be war pigs, they're just not strong enough yet..yet.
> 
> What a great song! Ozzy can hardly talk these days, but this goes deep. Not sure if more Iommi or Ozzy or what. Don't care.
> 
> This video does it justice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're going after Ivanka now. Every week, something new to snipe at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it kill Ivanka to dye her eyebrows? My ex was really blonde, I'm..well, blonde in summer sometimes, that bleach blonde dark eyebrow thing just grates with me. As do fake eyelashes, I used to want to grab that damn mascara stick and just rub it all over her forehead n stuff. I had to allow her her pretty time, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just about looks?
Click to expand...


No. It's about substance as well.


----------



## Marion Morrison

This is good advice! I love me some real country! 

I love me some Charlie Pride, too!

This is real country music heanh!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's one for a departed relative. This was some of her traveling music:
Driving along, there was a Don Ho 8-track.


----------



## Pogo

In memory of João Gilberto: June 10 1931 - July 6 2019


​


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> In memory of João Gilberto: June 10 1931 - July 6 2019
> 
> 
> ​



Hm 9th and 13th chords. Is that 5/4 time?

Nope, it's 7th and 9th chords. Hmm... I can't find the music. 

This is cool, but it could get old quick with me. All the singing stays in 1 octave.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In memory of João Gilberto: June 10 1931 - July 6 2019
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm 9th and 13th chords. Is that 5/4 time?
> 
> Nope, it's 7th and 9th chords. Hmm... I can't find the music.
> 
> This is cool, but it could get old quick with me. All the singing stays in 1 octave.
Click to expand...


I make it just 4/4.  What you have to remember is the right hand is picking a constant counterryhythm in the style of what a tamborim would have been doing in a batucada percussion band, continually dancing _around _the 4/4.

Found chords here:
EU VIM DA BAHIA Chords - João Gilberto | E-Chords

As for the singing, it's not the point so much as the _silence _is.  The shadow: what is not there, as eloquent as what is.  Not what's being expressed so much as the _expression itself _--- which is why the language becomes superfluous.  I could go way out on a limb here and make up a phrase that nobody ever thought of before and say "the medium is the message".

More at the tribute link.  Way more.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*If So - Atlas Genius*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tether - Eric Prydz vs. CHVRCHES*


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


>



Kat


----------



## Kat

Pogo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat
Click to expand...



You rang?


----------



## Kat

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You rang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cleanup on post 9123.  Not music.
> 
> TIA
Click to expand...




Gotcha


----------



## basquebromance

Pogo sings this song


----------



## Pogo

Harmonium: "Comme un Fou" (1976)

​


----------



## Pogo

Dave Cousins: "Blue Angel" (1972)
Rick Wakeman in at 3:24

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Mindful said:


>


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Busy Child - The Crystal Method*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Diving - 4 Strings*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hayling - FC Kahuna*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Pogo

Peter Gabriel/New Blood Orch:  _Rhythm of the Heat_  (live)

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

David Gilmour w/ Graham Nash & David Crosby: _Shine On You Crazy Diamond_ (live)
w/ Richard Wright and Phil Manzanera

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Never Ending Story - Limahl*


----------



## Pogo

This is a friend of mine from New Orleans... Christina Machado _Wave (Vou Te Cantar) _written by Antonio Carlos Jobim originally as an instrumental with lyrics added later

​


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Mindful said:


>


this song plays in my head while i'm waiting for a trump rally to start!


----------



## basquebromance

gun nuts!


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Polly Ann’s Hammer - Our Native Daughters*

**


----------



## Pogo

Powerful song, powerful singer - Richie Havens "What About Me"

​


----------



## Mindful

The place to be, this summer.


----------



## Mindful

'Cos Friday night is music night.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Mindful said:


>


I saw the Kinks with Molly Hatchett in Lexington , Ky. around 1983.
(MH was better but it was still a cool show )


----------



## Mindful

Angelo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Kinks with Molly Hatchett in Lexington , Ky. around 1983.
> (MH was better but it was still a cool show )
Click to expand...


I've seen The Kinks too. In their older years, in Frankfurt.


----------



## the other mike

1995


----------



## the other mike

Mindful said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Kinks with Molly Hatchett in Lexington , Ky. around 1983.
> (MH was better but it was still a cool show )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen The Kinks too. In their older years, in Frankfurt.
Click to expand...

You're a German girl ?
Do you ever get to go back ?


----------



## the other mike




----------



## boedicca




----------



## the other mike

Never thought they could replace Geoff Tate, but they pulled it off.
Brave new world  it  is peeps.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Angelo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Kinks with Molly Hatchett in Lexington , Ky. around 1983.
> (MH was better but it was still a cool show )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen The Kinks too. In their older years, in Frankfurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a German girl ?
> Do you ever get to go back ?
Click to expand...


I'm a Brit girl.


----------



## the other mike

Mindful said:


> I'm a Brit girl.


Groovy baby.


----------



## the other mike

Jason Bonham on drums.
Mike Portnoy on drums;


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Brit girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Groovy baby.
> View attachment 269139
Click to expand...


He's Canadian, eh.


----------



## the other mike

Pogo said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Brit girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Groovy baby.
> View attachment 269139
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's Canadian, eh.
Click to expand...

But he plays a Brit in the AP movies.


----------



## the other mike

I love MIke Myers playing his Scottish dad in 'So I Married an Axe Murderer'.


----------



## Pogo

OK let's keep the non-music out of the thread please.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Darkwind

Lucy Hamilton


----------



## Darkwind

For all My ghey friends.....


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## noonereal




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fantastic Voyage - Lakeside*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## mosser

Listening to the entire album currently. Other than _Glass Onion_, I really enjoy all the songs, including the more acoustic Esher Demos


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*De-Luxe - Lush*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Self! - Fuzzbox*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Middle Of Nowhere - House of Schock*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I'll Be Near You - X-Mal Deutchland*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Safari - The Breeders*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Citysong - Luscious Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Seether - Veruca Salt*


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike

old def leppard


----------



## the other mike

UFO with Vinnie Moore....


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

I grew up on Def Leppard. 

Bear trap pedals to the shin after a failed tabletop and all.
I did do me some tabletops.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Has 'nuff cowbell!


----------



## Marion Morrison

And another Too Late for Love: 

OoooWeee, dem Tesla boys kick ass!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Moar Tesla!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Did I ever mention my buddy threw my Tesla CD off the Skyway in 1995?


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## xband

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



At the moment I am listening and watching Fox News. I will get tired of that and change channel to music. edit: Just changed channel and Garth Brooks is singing Unanswered Prayers.


----------



## Mindful

Is Lindsey Buckingham an underrated guitar player?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

This song has satisfaction.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Skin Deep - The Stranglers*


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Power - The Temptations*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

More Archers OF loaf 
 double shot


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Chantel McGregor performing Gold Dust Woman*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Goodbye Is All We Have - Alison Krauss & Union Station*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*No End In Sight - Katrina Elam*


----------



## Blues Man

Susan Tedeschi is one of my favorite singers


----------



## Alan Stallion

Susan Tedeschi covering the Four Tops...

*Loving You Is Sweeter Than Ever - Susan Tedeschi*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Back To Me - Kathleen Edwards*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Make You A Believer - Sass Jordan*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*If You Could See Me Now - Devonsquare*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## jasonnfree




----------



## the other mike




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*Who Do You Love ~ The Chainsmokers*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Blake Shelton and Christine Aguilera~ Just A Fool


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Little Big Town ~ Your Side of the Bed


----------



## the other mike




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

:-( For TinyDancer


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

I saw sade in 1993 at the paramount ....could of been 94...derp

that voice is hypnotic...great show .....i brought a date who was dying to see  her


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

but im listening to madien right now


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Alter Bridge Wouldn't you Rather


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Alter Bridge ~ Down to my Last


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The Verve ~ Bittersweet Symphony


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

CCR- Have you ever seen the rain


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The Steve Miller Band ~ Take the money and run


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The Marshall Tucker Band ~ Can't you see


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Nickelback~ Burn it to the ground


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Muse ~ Starlight


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Pearl Jam ~ Even Flow


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

I don't care how old Jimmy Page is.. he's still sexay as hell! 

Zeppelin~ Kashmir


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Sia ~ I forgive you


----------



## Alan Stallion

For some reason the band Berlin was in my dream last night, particularly this song...

*Like Flames - Berlin*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Three Little Birds - Bob Marley*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love Generation - Bob Sinclar featuring Gary Pine*


----------



## Mindful

A song sadly still relevant today.


----------



## Pogo

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Sia ~ I forgive you



Just wanted to say thanks for posting the song title and artist with your posts.  Most don't do that but it makes searching possible.  Good show.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## the other mike




----------



## beautress

I visit Merriam-Webster dictionary several times a week to confirm meanings of words, and they said they had 6,700 hits on the word "inoculum" that seldom received any hits because "The announcement of a new album by the band Tool sent lookups for _inoculum_ to the top of the charts during the week of August 2, 2019." So I decided I too must listen to this. I had to turn it to its lowest audible sound due to it being tinny (metallic). So for what it's worth, after finding a quiet setting for the noise of it, I am listening to the "Fear Inoculum" piece by TOOL, below, and I consider it an artform, by the way:

​


----------



## the other mike

beautress said:


> I visit Merriam-Webster dictionary several times a week to confirm meanings of words, and they said they had 6,700 hits on the word "inoculum" that seldom received any hits because "The announcement of a new album by the band Tool sent lookups for _inoculum_ to the top of the charts during the week of August 2, 2019." So I decided I too must listen to this. I had to turn it to its lowest audible sound due to it being tinny (metallic). So for what it's worth, after finding a quiet setting for the noise of it, I am listening to the "Fear Inoculum" piece by TOOL, below, and I consider it an artform, by the way:
> 
> ​


I'm an old school headbanger from the 70's and 80's, but not into Tool or very much of these new metal genres. The growly-voice death metal crap is terrible, but I understand I'm hearing from a different perspective . That being said, I appreciate several different kinds of music based on their own merit.


----------



## beautress

Angelo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> I visit Merriam-Webster dictionary several times a week to confirm meanings of words, and they said they had 6,700 hits on the word "inoculum" that seldom received any hits because "The announcement of a new album by the band Tool sent lookups for _inoculum_ to the top of the charts during the week of August 2, 2019." So I decided I too must listen to this. I had to turn it to its lowest audible sound due to it being tinny (metallic). So for what it's worth, after finding a quiet setting for the noise of it, I am listening to the "Fear Inoculum" piece by TOOL, below, and I consider it an artform, by the way:
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an old school headbanger from the 70's and 80's, but not into Tool or very much of these new metal genres. The growly-voice death metal crap is terrible, but I understand I'm hearing from a different perspective . That being said, I appreciate several different kinds of music based on their own merit.
Click to expand...

At first I thought it interesting, and still do. But I finally decided that in dealing with asthma right now, grating metallic music is out till the asthma symptoms recede. Don't know what else to do, because it quickly became nerve-racking.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Blues Man

I wish I could write songs like Joni


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Blues Man said:


> I wish I could write songs like Joni



What serendipity -- as I scanned this page I had Joni the Philosopher on in the background...

​


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Alan Stallion

3 random songs for tonight... up first..

*16 Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Grandmother's Song - Steve Martin*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Frontier Psychiatrist - The Avalanches*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

they say "shithole" in the 1st song!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> I visit Merriam-Webster dictionary several times a week to confirm meanings of words, and they said they had 6,700 hits on the word "inoculum" that seldom received any hits because "The announcement of a new album by the band Tool sent lookups for _inoculum_ to the top of the charts during the week of August 2, 2019." So I decided I too must listen to this. I had to turn it to its lowest audible sound due to it being tinny (metallic). So for what it's worth, after finding a quiet setting for the noise of it, I am listening to the "Fear Inoculum" piece by TOOL, below, and I consider it an artform, by the way:
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an old school headbanger from the 70's and 80's, but not into Tool or very much of these new metal genres. The growly-voice death metal crap is terrible, but I understand I'm hearing from a different perspective . That being said, I appreciate several different kinds of music based on their own merit.
Click to expand...


I don't like Tool.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Alison always!!!

Holly (a fan of her for 25 years now)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

wake an bake triple shot 

GOTS to roll 
peace


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

tycho1572 said:


> (video deleted)



Kat  -- Cleanup on aisle 9312 please.  TIA

Note to poster: this is a *MUSIC *thread.  Learn that.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## P F Tinmore

LadyGunSlinger said:


> :-( For TinyDancer


Heavy nostalgia, thanks. My wife and I were new residents in Galveston when this was on the radio. Very romantic time. I miss her.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Our Native Daughters 'You're Not Alone' Allison Russell , Newport Folk Festival, Newport 7-28-2019*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Our Native Daughters*
Rhiannon Giddens - Banjo, Violin, Guitar
Leyla McCalla - Cello, Banjo, Guitar
Allisin Russell - Guitar, Banjo, Clarinet
Amythyst Kiah -Guitar, Banjo


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike

~~seasons will pass you by...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Waaaay before there was MTV.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

In my day, "Love Bites" was a Def Leppard song.

Not my favorite.


----------



## basquebromance

taken from this album...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

^Prince wrote that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Back when America was more free. God bless James Brown. He ain't no IM2 or commie, that's for damn sure!


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison

^That's pretty good! Kinda power-balladish, but whatever.

If you find yourself singing this to yourself while thinking about your girl, you might be better off alone.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## badger2

What were you listening to? Live from an outdoor stadium, Hall and Oates, Madison, Wisconsin, 25 Aug 2019.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## NoNukes

J S Ondara


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Natural Citizen said:


>



Derivative though.........

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

When your tone overshadows the effects, you might be a blues man.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## danielpalos

Marion Morrison said:


> Back when America was more free. God bless James Brown. He ain't no IM2 or commie, that's for damn sure!


i live in California and the sun really does come out in rainy weather.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

After 469 pages, I suspect this has been posted at least once before.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

one of my darkest secrets I love the kills

indie bubble gum pop 

so bad theyre good 




their used to be a live video from a concert in new zealand from the early 2000"s doing no wow shes so blown out  her eyes roll to the back of her head


----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## xband

Kenny Chesney, She's Got it All.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Yola,Tedeschi Trucks Band,Leyla McCalla - Top Blues Women*

**


----------



## the other mike

How many bands has Mike Portnoy been in ?
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Portnoy*
Dream Theater, Transatlantic, Liquid Tension Experiment, Neal Morse, OSI, Avenged Sevenfold, Adrenaline Mob, Stone Sour, Haken, Flying Colors, Bigelf, The Winery Dogs, Yellow Matter Custard, G3, Twisted Sister, Metal Allegiance, *Sons of Apollo,*
.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## badger2




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Coyote

Some may come and some may go
We shall surely pass
When the one that left us here
Returns for us at last
We are but a moment's sunlight
Fading in the grass


----------



## Coyote

John Anderson - Seminole Wind


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

He had a cloak of gold and eyes of fire
And as he spoke, I felt a deep desire
To free the world of its fear and pain
And help the people to feel free again


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lumpy 1




----------



## Lumpy 1




----------



## Mindful

Lumpy 1 said:


>



Never been too keen on him, Lumpy.

In a mellow mood today.

Heavy metal, maybe the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Mindful said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never been too keen on him, Lumpy.
> 
> In a mellow mood today.
> 
> Heavy metal, maybe the day after tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## longknife

Sold more copies than The Beatle’s “I want to hold your hand.”


----------



## gtopa1

ABC Radio.


----------



## Mindful

I was watching some of that in the sports bar yesterday.


----------



## Lumpy 1




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Change of mood.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Only Love Can Break Your Heart - Saint Etienne*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

40 years ago.


----------



## Pogo

Grumblenuts said:


> ]political video deleted]



Kat
Coyote

Please send to the scrap heap.

Grumblenuts  This is a _*music *_thread.  Period.

Edit -- you can click a "funny" all you like but the fact stands.  The whole point of a music thread is to _*get away from*_ that bullshit, so go dump your garbage where the garbage dump is.


----------



## Pogo

P F Tinmore said:


>



Serendipitous timing.  I've never got into the song but this ^^ is one of my brother's favourite tunes of all time and he's almost here for a visit during which we've resolved to watch a live version of this on the big screen/big speaker contraption.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Good solo by Ron Thal.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*My Favourite Game - The Cardigans*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*New York, New York - Ryan Adams*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen

Sorry, video keeps getting stuck on random loop between 1:45 and 1:50.  No idea why. This kind of reminds me I've been wanting to put the factory stereo back in my weekender. Purely for nostalgia. Plus nobody's gona wanna steal that thing. Ha.


----------



## Mindful

I'd say John Coltrane is my favourite saxophone player. His depth and sensitivity transports one away.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Dolly Parton, Linda Ronstadt, Emmylou Harris Trio Documentary*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Love this. One of my favorites.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Harvest Moon - Neil Young*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rain In The Summertime - The Alarm*


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Mindful




----------



## buttercup




----------



## Pogo

Rhiannon Giddens performs Geeshee Wiley's "Last Kind Word Blues"

​
P F Tinmore  -- turns out Rhiannon is coming to a big theater in Asheville this weekend.  You can't get in, the joint is sold out.  First time I saw her (with the Chocolate Drops) they were just like, right over there on the grass and you could walk right up.

More on Geeshee WIley


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## beautress

Having a pity party about a dear friend who died in June, 2019
Having a pity party about deceased husband, June, 2016.
/stepping around lower lip
Having pity party about sudden terrible stomach upset after eating unwashed peach and missed choir practice. 
Also having a case of NMA today (negative mental attitude). *sigh*

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful

Beautress:


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Having a pity party about a dear friend who died in June, 2019
> Having a pity party about deceased husband, June, 2016.
> /stepping around lower lip
> Having pity party about sudden terrible stomach upset after eating unwashed peach and missed choir practice.
> Also having a case of NMA today (negative mental attitude). *sigh*
> 
> ​



Just a few hours ago. Got a PM from a USMB fellow poster. He was dying in a hospice, and wanted to say goodbye to me. We're part of a posting group that's been together for years, and we actually met up for lunch in northern Virginia, he and I.

I'm filled with a quiet melancholy.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## okfine

At this moment... Gary Hoey


----------



## Mindful

Been watching an evening of Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## okfine

Mindful said:


> Been watching an evening of Fleetwood Mac.


Ever hear Taylor Swift with Stevie Nicks? SUCKS BIG TIME!


----------



## Mindful

No I haven't. 

Though I like Nicks and Tom Petty together.


----------



## Mindful

Such a beautiful girl. Looks nothing like that now.


----------



## okfine

Here you go...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

beautress said:


> Having a pity party about a dear friend who died in June, 2019
> Having a pity party about deceased husband, June, 2016.
> /stepping around lower lip
> Having pity party about sudden terrible stomach upset after eating unwashed peach and missed choir practice.
> Also having a case of NMA today (negative mental attitude). *sigh*
> 
> ​




For what it's worth Becki -- you are loved.  

​


----------



## tycho1572

Air - La Femme D'Argent with a cool vid of 1906 San Francisco Market Street ….


----------



## the other mike

When they turn the pages of history
When these days have passed long ago
Will they read of us with sadness
For the seeds that we let grow
We turned our gaze
From the castles in the distance
Eyes cast down
On the path of least resistance

Cities full of hatred
Fear and lies
Withered hearts
And cruel, tormented eyes
Scheming demons
Dressed in kingly guise
Beating down the multitude
And scoffing at the wise

The hypocrites are slandering
The sacred halls of Truth
Ancient nobles showering
Their bitterness on youth
Can’t we find
The minds that made us strong
Can’t we learn
To feel what’s right and wrong

Cities full of hatred
Fear and lies
Withered hearts
And cruel, tormented eyes
Scheming demons
Dressed in kingly guise
Beating down the multitude
And scoffing at the wise
Can’t we raise our eyes
And make a start
Can’t we find the minds
To lead us closer to the Heart


----------



## basquebromance

"Republicans for Trump are marching to the beat...Democrats for Hillary are...staring at their feet"


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Ridgerunner

Sounds like a plan to me...


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## OldBiologist

Right now we’ve been watching this BluRay (below) over and over. My wife and I are big Nightwish fans though, saw them live on their last world tour when they were in the U.S. We learned about the below group because two of the Nightwish members, Floor Jansen and Marko Hietala, were participating in this production.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Natural Citizen

The best version, I think. I hope my neighbors like it. Supposed to be up making breakfast this time of the morning anyway.


----------



## Pogo

Bonzo Dog Band "The Sound of Music" live on Do Not Adjust Your Set, late 1960s

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

I don't know why nobody told you
How to unfold your love
I don't know how someone controlled you
They bought and sold you


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Long One (Comprising of ‘You Never Give Me Your Money’, ’Sun King’/’Mean Mr Mustard’, ‘Her Majesty’, ‘Polythene Pam’/’She Came In Through The Bathroom Window’, ’Golden Slumbers’/ ’Carry That Weight’, ’The End’) · The Beatles*

A different medley mix than what was released on _*Abbey Road*_. "Her Majesty" is in its originally intended spot instead of at the end ("The End" is now actually in the end, and you'll notice a lack of vocals) and there's different transitions and song mixes.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike

Sorry not feeling the Beatles vibe today., No offense.
add your own bass


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

P F Tinmore said:


>


 feeling it now.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## iamwhatiseem

Nathaniel Ratelif


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Michelle420

ITs Saturday lets ALL get DRUNK and High Together


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alan Stallion

drifter said:


> ITs Saturday lets ALL get DRUNK and High Together



No thanks. I don't drink, don't smoke...

*Goody Two Shoes - Adam Ant*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Alan Stallion

*You Belong To The City - Glenn Frey*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*More Than This - Roxy Music*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Alive And Kicking - Simple Minds*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

rip Ginger


----------



## Pogo

Kate Bush w/ David Gilmour "Running Up that Hill"

​


----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> rip Ginger



Ginger Baker defies doctors, tributes Jack Bruce and plays his heart out

​


----------



## Michelle420

Angelo said:


> Sorry not feeling the Beatles vibe today., No offense.
> add your own bass



This hurts me real bad. They are one of my favs of all time.


Hey, Bungalow Bill
What did you kill
Bungalow Bill?
He went out tiger hunting with his elephant and gun
In case of accidents he always took his mom
He's the all American bullet-headed saxon mother's son.
All the children sing
Hey Bungalow Bill
What did you kill
Bungalow Bill?


----------



## the other mike

drifter said:


> This hurts me real bad. They are one of my favs of all time.


Not sure why I was being anti-Beatles that day.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Interdimensional Beatles "Days Like These" (Everyday Chemistry mix)

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Coyote

One of America’s greatest song writers....


----------



## Coyote




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote

Gordan Lightfoot has long been a favorite, I actually was lucky to see him in concert once!


----------



## Coyote

Another Gordan Lightfoot classic...makes me feel old, I remember late nights babysitting, listening to this


----------



## the other mike

Coyote said:


> Another Gordan Lightfoot classic...makes me feel old, I remember late nights babysitting, listening to this


I know the feeling. I saw Gordon Lightfoot too- at Blossom Music Center up in Ohio I think in 76 and 77.


----------



## the other mike

This brings back tons of memories.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Coyote

Angelo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Gordan Lightfoot classic...makes me feel old, I remember late nights babysitting, listening to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling. I saw Gordon Lightfoot too- at Blossom Music Center up in Ohio I think in 76 and 77.
Click to expand...


I can't remember exactly when I saw it - 80's I think, but it was wonderful!  Still love his music


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Coyote

Angelo said:


> This brings back tons of memories.



Another one I love!  Funny sort of story...I grew up in the DC suburbs, but always loved the mountains.  I fell in love with his  Country Roads...and moved to West Virginia 30 years ago


----------



## Coyote

Deplorable Yankee said:


>



Love the Eagles


----------



## Coyote

Another one I love - Bill Danoff.   He wrote Country Roads and some other songs John Denver made famous.  This one, I think, has the most emotional lyrics I've ever heard - thoughtful, deep.


----------



## the other mike

Coyote said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This brings back tons of memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one I love!  Funny sort of story...I grew up in the DC suburbs, but always loved the mountains.  I fell in love with his  Country Roads...and moved to West Virginia 30 years ago
Click to expand...

My dad was an engineer working for an electric company so we lived in Wheeling WV for about 2 years when I was 7 or 8, then we moved up to Akron, Oh.


----------



## Coyote

Angelo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This brings back tons of memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one I love!  Funny sort of story...I grew up in the DC suburbs, but always loved the mountains.  I fell in love with his  Country Roads...and moved to West Virginia 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad was an engineer working for an electric company so we lived in Wheeling WV for about 2 years when I was 7 or 8, then we moved up to Akron, Oh.
Click to expand...


Small world!


----------



## Coyote

I had this one on a 45....oh...it was so cool!  I had the full version!


----------



## Coyote

Billy Joel...Piano Man, another one I first heard late at night baby sitting...and I had to buy the album.  Vinyl of course


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## the other mike

Coyote said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This brings back tons of memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one I love!  Funny sort of story...I grew up in the DC suburbs, but always loved the mountains.  I fell in love with his  Country Roads...and moved to West Virginia 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad was an engineer working for an electric company so we lived in Wheeling WV for about 2 years when I was 7 or 8, then we moved up to Akron, Oh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small world!
Click to expand...

My mom lived in Huntington when she was a young girl into high school, and she actually dated Jerry West  ( LA Lakers) before she met my father.


----------



## Coyote

Angelo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This brings back tons of memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one I love!  Funny sort of story...I grew up in the DC suburbs, but always loved the mountains.  I fell in love with his  Country Roads...and moved to West Virginia 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad was an engineer working for an electric company so we lived in Wheeling WV for about 2 years when I was 7 or 8, then we moved up to Akron, Oh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small world!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom lived in Huntington when she was a young girl into high school, and she actually dated Jerry West  ( LA Lakers) before she met my father.
Click to expand...


NO kidding! lol...and here I work at WVU, and watch the old Stansbury Hall (former Field House) where Jerry West played being torn down.  Quite contentious as it is remembered for him


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote




----------



## the other mike

It's fun brainstorming old songs.


----------



## Coyote

The Queen of rock and blues....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## MaryL

Well then this, It blew me away:


----------



## Erinwltr

Coyote said:


> Gordan Lightfoot has long been a favorite, I actually was lucky to see him in concert once!


You jest?


----------



## Erinwltr

Seems fitting.  After today.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> Well then this, It blew me away:



I love Luna's stuff.  She's playing a traditional Korean instrument (sometimes several as they're diatonically tuned) called a Guayaguem ("kayakem"), similar to the Chinese Gu Zheng.  She's made a whole career out of it.

Watch her shred on Stevie Ray Vaughn.......

​


----------



## Erinwltr

MaryL said:


> Well then this, It blew me away:


That is total bad ass!


----------



## the other mike

Maybe the best song ever.
Or...


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## beautress

My occasional fave...
​


----------



## beautress

This one has always cracked me up...
​


----------



## beautress

This one is so comforting ... 
​


----------



## Michelle420

beautress said:


> My occasional fave...
> ​



I literally just listened to that on uk's the voice kids. nice song.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful

I'd not realised how good,(and probably underrated) a guitarist Christopher Cross is.


----------



## the other mike

You know who else.....Steve Lukather.


----------



## Mindful

Lindsey Buckingham too.


----------



## Mindful

Tales of ordinary life.


----------



## Pogo

beautress said:


> My occasional fave...
> ​



Never saw this in video before, thanks Becki.

One good Bobby McFerrin deserves another....

​


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> I'd not realised how good,(and probably underrated) a guitarist Christopher Cross is.


I love Christopher Cross' "Sailing," and it's on my karaoke list for sharing with other people.


----------



## beautress

Pogo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> My occasional fave...
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never saw this in video before, thanks Becki.
> 
> One good Bobby McFerrin deserves another....
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Wow, Pogo. Just wow.


----------



## Mindful

Heard at the cat park today. 

My favourite band.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Pogo

MisterBeale said:


>



It's worth playing the video just for the audience reaction shots.  

I must say I'm surprised to see Dave Winfield leading the group though.


----------



## MisterBeale

Pogo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth playing the video just for the audience reaction shots.
> 
> I must say I'm surprised to see Dave Winfield leading the group though.
Click to expand...

That is why I posted it.


----------



## MisterBeale

Pogo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth playing the video just for the audience reaction shots.
> 
> I must say I'm surprised to see Dave Winfield leading the group though.
Click to expand...

Remember how the Beatles made us react?

I don't think there is any music that could get a "reaction" today.

Society has been. . . . or. . . has seen it all.


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth playing the video just for the audience reaction shots.
> 
> I must say I'm surprised to see Dave Winfield leading the group though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember how the Beatles made us react?
> 
> I don't think there is any music that could get a "reaction" today.
> 
> Society has been. . . . or. . . has seen it all.
Click to expand...

Have faith .......there are always new hills to meander across.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth playing the video just for the audience reaction shots.
> 
> I must say I'm surprised to see Dave Winfield leading the group though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember how the Beatles made us react?
> 
> I don't think there is any music that could get a "reaction" today.
> 
> Society has been. . . . or. . . has seen it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have faith .......there are always new hills to meander across.
Click to expand...



Nothing will get that type of reaction again.  Trust me.


----------



## MisterBeale

unless. . . . .


----------



## the other mike

MisterBeale said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth playing the video just for the audience reaction shots.
> 
> I must say I'm surprised to see Dave Winfield leading the group though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember how the Beatles made us react?
> 
> I don't think there is any music that could get a "reaction" today.
> 
> Society has been. . . . or. . . has seen it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have faith .......there are always new hills to meander across.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will get that type of reaction again.  Trust me.
Click to expand...

You don't have to tell me ......I saw the Beatles on The Ed Sullivan Show when I was three or four.


----------



## Meister




----------



## Pogo

MisterBeale said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth playing the video just for the audience reaction shots.
> 
> I must say I'm surprised to see Dave Winfield leading the group though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember how the Beatles made us react?
> 
> I don't think there is any music that could get a "reaction" today.
> 
> Society has been. . . . or. . . has seen it all.
Click to expand...


That's not "music" though.  True they ripped off a lick from the Music Explosion but that's just plagiarism.

Actual music gets a very different reaction.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Forest Hymn - Deep Forest*


----------



## Michelle420

Alan, are you an Italian stallion>?


----------



## Alan Stallion

drifter said:


> Alan, are you an Italian stallion>?



As far as I know, no Italian.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sweet Lullaby - Deep Forest*
​


----------



## Michelle420

Alan Stallion said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alan, are you an Italian stallion>?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, no Italian.
Click to expand...


Alan  play a song that say most people are good


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love Generation - Bob Sinclar feauring Gary "Nesta" Pine*


----------



## Michelle420

Alan Stallion said:


> *Love Generation - Bob Sinclar feauring Gary "Nesta" Pine*


I love that watched it all so pure thanks and goodnight my friend. Perfection


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## james bond




----------



## james bond

Audio on


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

this is thrilling!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## the other mike

My friend Jack T over in Thailand.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

One for Marion Morrison while he is 'on vacation'.


----------



## Coyote

Halleluha by Leonard Cohen, one of the best song writers ever -  3 versions, all are lovely so I couldn't pick one.  Leonard Cohen, K.D. Lang and El Divo.  Canada produced some incredible singers - K.D. Lang and Leonard Cohen among many.

Leonard Cohen

El Divo

K.D. Lang


----------



## Coyote

Marc Cohn - Walking in Memphis


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and the guys always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mindful




----------



## beautress

miketx said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike should post in this thread. miketx stop being a faggot and post in this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm listening to the voices in my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also you listen to bees in your head? The bees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voices...
Click to expand...

This oughta be right up your ally, miketx. I like to make people laugh every once in a while at karaoke night.<giggle>
​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Pogo

beautress said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike should post in this thread. miketx stop being a faggot and post in this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm listening to the voices in my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also you listen to bees in your head? The bees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voices...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This oughta be right up your ally, miketx. I like to make people laugh every once in a while at karaoke night.<giggle>
> ​
Click to expand...


OMG Becki, I _owned _that record.  

I may still have it on LP.


----------



## beautress

Pogo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike should post in this thread. miketx stop being a faggot and post in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> I'm listening to the voices in my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also you listen to bees in your head? The bees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voices...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This oughta be right up your ally, miketx. I like to make people laugh every once in a while at karaoke night.<giggle>
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG Becki, I _owned _that record.
> 
> I may still have it on LP.
Click to expand...

I'm impressed. All we had growing up was the radio, and American Bandstand on tv. Alan Sherman still makes me laugh to the point of tears sometimes. All his stuff seems to be available at youtube.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Happy birthday Dwight!


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## buttercup




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

JOSweetHeart said:


> Happy birthday Dwight!
> 
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly



That was a B-side for Stonewall Jackson in 1959.  The A-side was "Waterloo".  (not the Waterloo done by ABBA as a version of Roy Wood's "See My Baby Jive" but a song actually about Napoleon's Waterloo as a theme)


​Note they're both in the same key, same tempo, could almost be the same backing track.

Fun fact: "Stonewall Jackson" was his real name.  Still is actually, he's 86.
​


----------



## Pogo

I guess since I brought it up I have to do this --- "Waterloo" by ABBA 1974:

​
--- was based directly on "See My Baby Jive by Roy Wood's WIzzard from the previous year, 1973,  Note the striking similarities.  Same rhythm, same arrangement, similar breaks.


​there's ^^ a "wall of sound" worthy of Phil Spector.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Pogo said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Dwight!
> 
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a B-side for Stonewall Jackson in 1959.  The A-side was "Waterloo".  (not the Waterloo done by ABBA as a version of Roy Wood's "See My Baby Jive" but a song actually about Napoleon's Waterloo as a theme)
> 
> 
> ​Note they're both in the same key, same tempo, could almost be the same backing track.
> 
> Fun fact: "Stonewall Jackson" was his real name.  Still is actually, he's 86.
> ​
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clip! I never knew that other lyrics were out there. When Dwight does the chorus, his lyrics are not what we hear come from Mr. Jackson.

God bless you and Dwight always!!!

Holly

P.S. Dwight isn't the first person to sing different lyrics. My late beautiful precious Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys does different lyrics *here* when covering "I'll Put Angels Around You" from the Dr. Hook act.


----------



## Pogo

JOSweetHeart said:


> God bless you and Dwight always!!!



What about Stonewall Jackson??  

I'm impressed that you posted Dr Hook


----------



## Mindful




----------



## gtopa1

Grandkids keep parenthood alive. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

The space age......beginning...


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Pyotr of course


Greg


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Pogo said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you and Dwight always!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Stonewall Jackson??
> 
> I'm impressed that you posted Dr Hook
Click to expand...

Sorry about that. I wasn't sure if Stonewall was still here because I don't know much about him. I know that one Dr. Hook member isn't here anymore because I remember his departure being in the news not too long ago.

God bless you and the other members and Mr. Jackson always!!!

Holly

P.S. I had never heard of the Dr. Hook act until I heard Steve sing their song.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## the other mike

Mindful said:


>


The longest 5 minutes of my life , listening to this .


----------



## the other mike

(no offense)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Pogo

Frank Zappa / Mothers  "Billy the Mountain" (full opera)

​


----------



## the other mike

Has this been posted yet ?
484 pages would be research overkill, even if someone had that much
time to kill....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Rick Wakeman "The Henry Suite" (with intro)


​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful

Angelo said:


>



I like this one of his:


----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Gdjjr

Written and performed by a buddy of mine- one of the most poignant songs I've ever heard- and it's a true story- he wrote the last verse the day his mama died-


----------



## Gdjjr

She wrote this about her autistic little brother


----------



## konradv

Great song, too short.


Richie Havens- Three Day Eternity


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*A.M. Radio - Everclear*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Psycho Therapy - The Ramones*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Institutionalized - Suicidal Tendencies*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Crazy - Seal*


----------



## Mindful

Still going:


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Pink Floyd "Paint Box"
Most inefficient stage set ever

​


----------



## Mindful

His latest:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## tycho1572

​


----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr

Some of these songs were ripped from other albums. The original album, in its entirety. was recorded as a concept album
for the Frisco Mabel Joy album. While each song here is on the album, they don't quite do the album justice.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572

Every rose has it's thorn....


----------



## Pogo

Joni  - Black Crow - live

​with Pat Metheny, Jaco Pastorius, Michael Brecker, Lyle Mays, Don Alias --- you know, buncha unknowns


----------



## tycho1572

I can't help thinking of this song whenever I take the train into DC....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## buttercup




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Trace always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of him)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Kate Bush "Night of the Swallow"
w/ Liam O'Flynn on Uillean pipes and Dónal Lunny on bouzouki

​Image is the cover of a single released only in Ireland on EMI and worth a pretty penny


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Their latest:


----------



## Mindful

Coming to Frankfurt, next week.


----------



## Pogo

The song where I first dug the Blues --- literally while standing on Highway 61 in Mississippi in 1961

​

Using the identical arrangement to the original by Chuck Willis in 1953 except for the bad edit.
Elvis gave it more feeling.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Erinwltr

Pogo said:


> The song where I first dug the Blues --- literally while standing on Highway 61 in Mississippi in 1961
> 
> ​
> 
> Using the identical arrangement to the original by Chuck Willis in 1953 except for the bad edit.
> Elvis gave it more feeling.


Hi Pogo,
I never really understood or liked Elvis music, but this is really good, especially after listening to the 53 original you mentioned.


----------



## Erinwltr

I'm a sucker for the 80s.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## buttercup

I love this so much.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Erinwltr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The song where I first dug the Blues --- literally while standing on Highway 61 in Mississippi in 1961
> 
> ​
> 
> Using the identical arrangement to the original by Chuck Willis in 1953 except for the bad edit.
> Elvis gave it more feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pogo,
> I never really understood or liked Elvis music, but this is really good, especially after listening to the 53 original you mentioned.
Click to expand...


Elvis had a natural, deep funk in his voice, provided it was paired with the right type of music.  This was definitely the right type of music.


----------



## Gracie

Believe it or not.....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Gracie

I moved on to this:


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen

Pogo said:


> Elvis had a natural, deep funk in his voice, provided it was paired with the right type of music.  This was definitely the right type of music.



He had it all the way around, I think. Personally, I think he had better moves than Michael Jackson.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Jazz bass lines rule.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Here's a pretty sweet keyboard solo and not bad sound quality for a phone
Eruption on keyboard s ^^


----------



## Pogo

One of the most electric performers ever, The Wolf

​


----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Pogo

Well that was quite the torrent, wasn't it.

XTC: "It's Nearly Africa" (1982, _English Settlement _LP)

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

dianaaadams said:


> Imagine Dragons - Birds



Hi Diana, welcome to the site and the thread.  I think you need a certain number of posts up before you can post links.  This thread is a great escape from the sniping of the political areas because this is all music. 

I looked up your keywords and here's the tune I think you referred to ---

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Grainy video but just because of the ridiculous amount of talent on this stage---

Alison Brown
Del McCoury
Jerry Douglas
Alison Krauss
Stuart Duncan
Tony Rice
Sam Bush
Mark O'Connor
John Hartford and a few others

​
International Bluegrass Music Association awards 1991


----------



## Pogo

This is pretty damn funny.  Tommy Smothers is such a performer.

​


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lumpy 1




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lumpy 1

Mindful said:


>



Well... I missed the Queens Diamond Jubilee... 
.


----------



## Mindful

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... I missed the Queens Diamond Jubilee...
> .
Click to expand...

 

Fabulous live concert.


----------



## Pogo

Lumpy 1 said:


>



Pogo like multi-harmonies
Pogo like multi-syncopation
Pogo like multi-girls

Check, check and check.

More, Lumpster more


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful

As Friday night is music night.


----------



## the other mike

Always trying to think of something I haven't posted before.....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Better with age.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Pogo

Rhiannon Giddens "At the Purchaser's Option"

​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Joni Mitchell "In France they Kiss on Main Street" 


Backing vocs by David Crosby, Graham Nash, James Taylor and Joni Mitchell​


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Pat Metheny & band:  The Heat of the Day, live

​


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Pogo

Ridgerunner said:


>



That is NOT Etta James.  Just sayin'.


----------



## MaryL




----------



## Ridgerunner

Pogo said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT Etta James.  Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


Well Pogo aren't you the rocket surgeon?  I don't believe its Chris StapIeton either... I believe their is some controversy regarding the 2 tunes... Might just be some kind of "quid pro quo" between the OG and cover version and the sound just like...

I was listening to this and I believe that is what this thread is for... Did you listen?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Pogo said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo like multi-harmonies
> Pogo like multi-syncopation
> Pogo like multi-girls
> 
> Check, check and check.
> 
> More, Lumpster more
Click to expand...


Fun Stuff .. Pogo .. you need more fun stuff and less politics old friend... 

.


----------



## Lumpy 1




----------



## Pogo

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT Etta James.  Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Pogo aren't you the rocket surgeon?  I don't believe its Chris StapIeton either... I believe their is some controversy regarding the 2 tunes... Might just be some kind of "quid pro quo" between the OG and cover version and the sound just like...
> 
> I was listening to this and I believe that is what this thread is for... Did you listen?
Click to expand...


Yes.  Because I knew that what I was looking at was not Etta James, who I was literally playing a few minutes ago.  Etta James looked like this:





She died in 2012, six years before this video uploaded.  The video is misleadingly titled, just want the world to know.


----------



## MaryL




----------



## Ridgerunner

Pogo said:


> She died in 2012, six years before this video uploaded. The video is misleadingly titled, just want the world to know.




Chris Stapleton: Tennessee Whiskey sounds like Etta James: I'd Rather Go Blind | Sounds Just Like


Tennessee Whiskey — David Allan Coe | Last.fm


----------



## MaryL

MaryL said:


>


A Hispanic man coming on to white girl, how progressive...


----------



## Mindful

MaryL said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Hispanic man coming on to white girl, how progressive...
Click to expand...


There was a big fuss about the lyrics being changed.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

AquaAthena said:


>



Might I cut in? 

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious

Take a listen to this one....


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Pogo

Rambunctious said:


>



Featuring that unforgettable name on guitar, Ariel Bender.

Pop quiz --- what's Ariel Bender's real name?



Spoiler: Bend here



Luther Grosvenor


----------



## Rambunctious

Pogo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Featuring that unforgettable name on guitar, Ariel Bender.
> 
> Pop quiz --- what's Ariel Bender's real name?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bend here
> 
> 
> 
> Luther Grosvenor
Click to expand...


Luther James Grosvenor


----------



## Pogo

Claude Chalhoub: "Gnossienne" 

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

Doing a theme of songs that feature supermarkets in their vdeos.

Starting with...

*Been Caught Stealing - Jane's Addiction*


----------



## Alan Stallion

No wonder they don't allow me in Super Mercado anymore... 

*Gonna Get Over You - Sara Bareilles*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Hi Hoff...

*50 Ways To Say Goodbye - Train*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Everyday America - Sugarland*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Closer - Travis*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead*


----------



## Pogo

Marcela Morelo:  Corazon Salvaje
.
For skye 

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Rickie Lee Jones "Dat Dere"

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

LA Guns


----------



## Pogo

Mary Tull:  Cross-Eyed Jethro

​


----------



## Pogo

Caravan  - Winter Wine

​


----------



## Ridgerunner

A Thanksgiving Tradition...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Mindful said:


>


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## okfine

Jean-Michel Jarre - Oxygene


----------



## okfine

Enya


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## okfine

Myra Hess biography | History | The National Gallery, London


----------



## Erinwltr

Pogo said:


> Rickie Lee Jones "Dat Dere"
> 
> ​


Hi Pogo!
Realy diggin' hearing cool music!  Wanna' hav a  coctail at the end  of the bar? 
Good stuff, Pogo.


----------



## MaryL

. Got it?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## MaryL

I was grocery shopping at Wal-Mart for pasta, and then I had this flashback to Denver's KBPI and my friend jim that pasted away a months ago, you damned bastard!


----------



## Pogo

Erinwltr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rickie Lee Jones "Dat Dere"
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pogo!
> Realy diggin' hearing cool music!  Wanna' hav a  coctail at the end  of the bar?
> Good stuff, Pogo.
Click to expand...


I liked that song as soon as it came out.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## MaryL

Jesus, Maggie O'Conner and Mickey O'Reily we want to hear about Finnegan's  wake.


----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MaryL

John Prine is one of my folk heroes. This is my favorite song by him...Aging, change and loss.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

P F Tinmore said:


>



That woman is absolutely _possessed_.  By several amazing spirits.


----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## Ridgerunner

P F Tinmore said:


>



I do believe I am deeply infatuated with that young lady...


----------



## Pogo

Ridgerunner said:


> I do believe I am deeply infatuated with that young lady...



Well in your defense, you are afflicted with outstanding taste in music.




How cool are these names: 

Khatia and Gvantsa Buniatishvili playing Astor Piazzola's "Libertango".

On a single piano.

In the woods.

​


----------



## Ridgerunner

Pogo said:


> Well in your defense, you are afflicted with outstanding taste in music.



Guilty as charged...



Pogo said:


> Khatia and Gvantsa Buniatishvili playing Astor Piazzola's "Libertango".
> 
> On a single piano.
> 
> In the woods



*Jumpin Jehosaphat… *

Not only are they beautiful, their sisters...

And I have always been really fond of the woods...


----------



## Pogo

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well in your defense, you are afflicted with outstanding taste in music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty as charged...
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Khatia and Gvantsa Buniatishvili playing Astor Piazzola's "Libertango".
> 
> On a single piano.
> 
> In the woods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jumpin Jehosaphat… *
> 
> Not only are they beautiful, their sisters...
> 
> And I have always been really fond of the woods...
Click to expand...


I shouldn't do this but ----- here ya go Ridgely.  Take your blood pressure meds before you click, just sayin'.....


----------



## Alan Stallion

Quick set with some fast talkers... sing along now!

*Sam - Meat Puppets*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Here And Now - Letters To Cleo*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*If I Could - Sunny Sweeney*


----------



## 007




----------



## Pogo

007 said:


> (Hillary Klug Little Rabbit



YOU need to post here more often.  That's awesome!


----------



## Ridgerunner

007 said:


>



I am so easy... I just fell in love again!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## 007

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Hillary Klug Little Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU need to post here more often.  That's awesome!
Click to expand...

I've been an audiophile for as long as I can remember, but the best thing since sliced bread for a guy like me has been streaming music. Started with Spotify Premium, loved it, had it for years and found lots of new music on there. Not long ago Amazon started their Music Unlimited with HD and Ultra HD streaming, and boasting a library even bigger than Spotify. Well, for an audiophile it's all about the sound so I switched, but both have a "discover weekly" where they pick new songs for you depending on what you listen to, and both are excellent. I rarely listen to music I've heard before now, it's all new.


----------



## 007

Ridgerunner said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so easy... I just fell in love again!
Click to expand...

Don't feel bad... she is smokin' hot.


----------



## Mindful

Pogo said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe I am deeply infatuated with that young lady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in your defense, you are afflicted with outstanding taste in music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool are these names:
> 
> Khatia and Gvantsa Buniatishvili playing Astor Piazzola's "Libertango".
> 
> On a single piano.
> 
> In the woods.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...



You like Khatia?


----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## Pogo

007 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so easy... I just fell in love again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel bad... she is smokin' hot.
Click to expand...


It reminded me of my favorite Celtic music, that of Cape Breton Island, which is why I keep going there.

This kind of raw primal energy happens literally every day, usually in simpler form of just a violin and piano always with the incessant foot stomping on the downbeat. It's the island's identity and everybody lives and breathes it.

​

1.Christe Campbell Strathspey (0:07)
2.Maggie Cameron Strathspey (1:31)
3.Neil R. MacDonald's Strathspey (2:12)
4.Lucy Campbell Strathspey (2:52)
5.Sandy Cameron Reel (3:33)
6.“Mary’s Fancy” Reel (4:07)
7.Red Shoes Reel (5:14)
8.The Judique Consolidated High School 1991 Grads Reel (5:47)
9.Ann MacQuarrie Reel (6:53)
10.The High Drive Reel (7:43)
11.Hull’s Reel (8:49)


Shusha


----------



## Mindful

Because Yuja Wang wore  very little during her performances, one of her concerts was almost cancelled in LA, because there were children in the audience.


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe I am deeply infatuated with that young lady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in your defense, you are afflicted with outstanding taste in music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool are these names:
> 
> Khatia and Gvantsa Buniatishvili playing Astor Piazzola's "Libertango".
> 
> On a single piano.
> 
> In the woods.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You like Khatia?
Click to expand...


HOW can you resist a name like Khatia Buniatishvili?

Yeah OK she's got uh good form too.

Think she knows she's a girl?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


>



Why that's David Lindley playing lap steel.  

Every time I see David Lindley I'm reminded of this tune. It's a crowd pleaser.  About encounters with way-too-big inverted-bathtub vehicles Americans are ordered to buy.... audience responds "SUCKS!" in unison.

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Gdjjr

best christmas song ever- LOL


----------



## Gdjjr

Second best christmas song ever


from the comments- 
How many people know that this was written about a real man who Wille knew and who was supporting a real family like this?


----------



## okfine

Antonio Forcione - Ghetto Paradise

For best effect, listen with some volume.


----------



## buttercup

My favorite Christmas song....


----------



## okfine

Steve Earle - Telephone Road


----------



## okfine

Bill Perry - Your Smile

You are in for a treat...


----------



## okfine

Bill Perry - I'm Leaving You

This is some shred...


----------



## okfine

John Campbell - When The Levee Breaks


----------



## okfine

John Campbell - Ain't Afraid of Midnight


----------



## okfine

John Campbell - Devil In My Closet


----------



## okfine

Mark May & The Agitators - Telephone Road


----------



## okfine

Tony Monaco Trio - Acid Wash


----------



## okfine

Smokey Wilson - The Man From Mars


----------



## okfine

*PAT BOYACK & The PROWLERS - I Known It's Over*


----------



## Mindful

Love this band. Saw them live in Frankfurt.


----------



## okfine

Pat Boyack - Sweet Redemption


----------



## okfine

Jean-Luc Ponty - Imaginary Voyage


----------



## okfine

A meeting By the River - VM Bhatt and Ry Cooder

I have this on CD and it is somewhat muted, as is this here. Your volume will need to be turned up to twice of normal.
This a very beautiful album.


----------



## okfine

Soundtrack to the movie Southern Comfort
Music by Ry Cooder

When this movie came out I was floored by the music.


----------



## Mindful

Cooder played on this:


----------



## okfine

Mindful said:


> Cooder played on this:


Good stuff, Thanks.

I first heard this one at a wedding. Really fun song and got everyone dancing.


----------



## Mindful

'Tis the Season.


----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## 007

Was born in Dubuque, Iowa, right on the Mississippi, so this song has special significance for me... But The Cactus Blossoms sound a whole lot like the Everly Brothers... everything they do is pretty good...


----------



## okfine

Robben Ford - Mystic Mile

Need a great guitar teacher? In Ojai, CA.


----------



## okfine

Smokin' Joe Kubeck - Walk On


----------



## okfine

Bo Diddley on Carson Show


----------



## Mindful




----------



## okfine

The Great Fantasy Adventure Album - Erich Kunzel & The Cincinnati Pops Orchestra

There is a warning on the CD for infrasonic frequencies to 5Hz...


Brown note - Wikipedia


----------



## Mindful




----------



## okfine

okfine said:


> The Great Fantasy Adventure Album - Erich Kunzel & The Cincinnati Pops Orchestra
> 
> There is a warning on the CD for infrasonic frequencies to 5Hz...
> 
> 
> Brown note - Wikipedia


----------



## tycho1572

Darius Rucker was recently at a Pub I frequent for lunch....


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## okfine

tycho1572 said:


>


On the Encomium Led Zeppelin Tribute CD, the 2nd track is -Hey What Can I Do- by Hootie and the Blowfish but the YouTube
copy is deleted. It says the video is removed for violating YouTube's TOS


----------



## okfine

okfine said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Encomium Led Zeppelin Tribute CD, the 2nd track is -Hey What Can I Do- by Hootie and the Blowfish but the YouTube
> copy is deleted. It says the video is removed for violating YouTube's TOS
Click to expand...

And this track was not on the US release:


----------



## okfine

John Campbell - Wiseblood

RIP


----------



## Mindful

I hadn't realised how talented and underrated Lindsey Buckingham was, on the guitar.


----------



## SaxxyBlues

Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## JustAnotherNut

I just stumbled upon this on YouTube......WHO are these guys?????? They're great!



The Singing Contractors - A pair of contractors singing to encourage others and help spread the good news of Christ!


----------



## Pogo

Found object  

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


>



(Australian accent)  That's not a Horan.  Here:

​
_That_'s a Horan.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Unborn Child - Seals & Crofts*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## 007

After living 8 years in Nevada, 4 years in Vegas and 4 in Reno, this song's story is familiar...


----------



## the other mike

Mike Zito with his son Zack
on the road jamming with him.


----------



## Pogo

Another found object:

Nightwish (Finland):  "Élan"

​


----------



## buttercup




----------



## 007

Pogo said:


> Another found object:
> 
> Nightwish (Finland):  "Élan"
> 
> ​


Double "WINNER" Pogo... the board just won't let me give it a double... but that's a double... great stuff! Had to look it up on my Amazon and listen to it in ultra high definition streaming.


----------



## Pogo

007 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another found object:
> 
> Nightwish (Finland):  "Élan"
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Double "WINNER" Pogo... the board just won't let me give it a double... but that's a double... great stuff! Had to look it up on my Amazon and listen to it in ultra high definition streaming.
Click to expand...


Thanks Double-O, much appreciated, particularly since you know sound, I take this as high praise.

Just serendipitous, it came out of the blue, but upon playing I dug it..

Since your thumbnail had the word "Renaissance" in it.........

​


----------



## 007

Pogo said:


> Another found object:
> 
> Nightwish (Finland):  "Élan"
> 
> ​


YOU need to post MORE OF THAT STUFF... 

It's AWESOME in ultra HD.


----------



## 007

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another found object:
> 
> Nightwish (Finland):  "Élan"
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Double "WINNER" Pogo... the board just won't let me give it a double... but that's a double... great stuff! Had to look it up on my Amazon and listen to it in ultra high definition streaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Double-O, much appreciated, particularly since you know sound, I take this as high praise.
> 
> Just serendipitous, it came out of the blue, but upon playing I dug it..
> 
> Since your thumbnail had the word "Renaissance" in it.........
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

I'm going to listen to all of their album now. MAN I like it...


----------



## 007

Pogo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another found object:
> 
> Nightwish (Finland):  "Élan"
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Double "WINNER" Pogo... the board just won't let me give it a double... but that's a double... great stuff! Had to look it up on my Amazon and listen to it in ultra high definition streaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Double-O, much appreciated, particularly since you know sound, I take this as high praise.
> 
> Just serendipitous, it came out of the blue, but upon playing I dug it..
> 
> Since your thumbnail had the word "Renaissance" in it.........
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

HOLY CRAP... I like that too...


----------



## 007

Another good one from that album Pogo ...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## OldLady

ff to :45 where it begins.  I was fortunate enough to visit the Musical Wonder House in Wiscasset, Maine, which had a large number of these music boxes.  The owner gave us the tour and he knew everything about them, repaired them, too.  Unbelievable to hear these in the same room with you.


----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## the other mike

One of the most influential guitarists from the 70's who's 
often forgotten about.


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> ff to :45 where it begins.  I was fortunate enough to visit the Musical Wonder House in Wiscasset, Maine, which had a large number of these music boxes.  The owner gave us the tour and he knew everything about them, repaired them, too.  Unbelievable to hear these in the same room with you.



Outstanding post, thank you.  

I visited a musical instrument museum in northern Michigan where they had piano rolls 'recorded' by people before high fidelity recording was developed -- these rolls would copy all the intonations of the player who made them.  We watched a player piano play a composition as played by George Gershwin himself, live, which is pretty remarkable since he died in 1937.


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ff to :45 where it begins.  I was fortunate enough to visit the Musical Wonder House in Wiscasset, Maine, which had a large number of these music boxes.  The owner gave us the tour and he knew everything about them, repaired them, too.  Unbelievable to hear these in the same room with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding post, thank you.
> 
> I visited a musical instrument museum in northern Michigan where they had piano rolls 'recorded' by people before high fidelity recording was developed -- these rolls would copy all the intonations of the player who made them.  We watched a player piano play a composition as played by George Gershwin himself, live, which is pretty remarkable since he died in 1937.
Click to expand...

Wow!  I never knew they could do that!  I love anything that winds up--clocks, music boxes, automatons.  They've always fascinated me.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Like Chopin - Gazebo*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Im Nin'Alu - Ofra Haza*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*99 Luftballons - Nena*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*10,000 Reasons - Matt Redman*


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> [Pink Floyd "Money" expurgated version]



It's a *travesty *to cut David Gilmour's guitar solo out of that track, IMO one of his two best ever.

Here it is restored, three verses worth.  Begins at 3:06, lays low second time through, then triumphantly returns at 4:31 and finally brings the theme home at 5:01.  Absolutely masterful even after hearing it ten thousand times.

​

This is Gilmour's other best solo, 1:28 to 1:44 just for a teaser, then all stops pulled out at 2:59 where outstanding use of glissando takes over the track for the duration

​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fade To Grey - Visage*


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ff to :45 where it begins.  I was fortunate enough to visit the Musical Wonder House in Wiscasset, Maine, which had a large number of these music boxes.  The owner gave us the tour and he knew everything about them, repaired them, too.  Unbelievable to hear these in the same room with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding post, thank you.
> 
> I visited a musical instrument museum in northern Michigan where they had piano rolls 'recorded' by people before high fidelity recording was developed -- these rolls would copy all the intonations of the player who made them.  We watched a player piano play a composition as played by George Gershwin himself, live, which is pretty remarkable since he died in 1937.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  I never knew they could do that!  I love anything that winds up--clocks, music boxes, automatons.  They've always fascinated me.
Click to expand...



Wiki:  >> Rolls for the reproducing piano were generally made from the recorded performances of famous musicians. Typically, a pianist would sit at a specially designed recording piano, and the pitch and duration of any notes played would be either marked or perforated on a blank roll, together with the duration of the sustaining and soft pedal.

Reproducing pianos can also re-create the dynamics of a pianist's performance by means of specially encoded control perforations placed towards the edges of a music roll. Different companies had different ways of notating dynamics, some technically advanced, some secret, and some dependent entirely on a recording producer's handwritten notes, but in all cases these dynamic hieroglyphics had to be skillfully converted into the specialized perforated codes needed by the different types of instrument.

Recorded rolls play at a specific, marked speed, where for example, 70 signifies 7 feet (2.1 m) of paper travel in one minute, at the start of the roll. On all pneumatic player pianos, the paper is pulled on to a take-up spool, and as more paper winds on, so the effective diameter of the spool increases, and with it the paper speed. Player piano engineers were well aware of this, as can be seen from many patents of the time, but since reproducing piano recordings were generally made with a similar take-up spool drive, the tempo of the recorded performance is faithfully reproduced, despite the gradually increasing paper speed.

The playing of many pianists and composers is preserved on reproducing piano roll. Gustav Mahler, Camille Saint-Saëns, Edvard Grieg, Teresa Carreño, Claude Debussy, Manuel de Falla, Scott Joplin, Sergei Rachmaninoff, Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Scriabin, Jelly Roll Morton and George Gershwin are amongst the composers and pianists who have had their performances recorded in this way. <<​
​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bette Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shining Star - The Manhattans*


----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Rhiannon Giddens Laffan - Oh Holy Night - Holiday concert*

**


----------



## Gdjjr

I saw this kid live last night- he's young and just getting started but he has a lotta potential


----------



## Gdjjr

Cannon Brand, above, opened for this man who is becoming a living legend in Texas Music


Puts on a helluva show- I saw them in a really small venue so they were relaxed almost more like a jam session than a concert


----------



## Gdjjr

The Working Man's poet


----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## okfine




----------



## the other mike

Trying to learn 
some finger-picking because I've always only used picks.
If I can do a small fraction of what Joe could do I'd be happy.


----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> Trying to learn
> some finger-picking because I've always only used picks.
> If I can do a small fraction of what Joe could do I'd be happy.



Well if you're just learning I wouldn't advise Joe Pass as a goal to reach for --- maybe down the road.  For a way simpler start I'd suggest open tunings.

Ironically the video stays on the left hand most of the way but when you do see the right hand he's using a multifinger pinching technique where is hand is floating.  That seems kind of iffy but he's no doubt used to it.  I always anchor my hand with the little finger so I have a stable position, then I always know where the other fingers are.

I have a friend who kind of plays like this video, but I also know he's lefthanded playing righthanded.


----------



## Rocko




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful

The Manchester scene:


----------



## P F Tinmore

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ff to :45 where it begins.  I was fortunate enough to visit the Musical Wonder House in Wiscasset, Maine, which had a large number of these music boxes.  The owner gave us the tour and he knew everything about them, repaired them, too.  Unbelievable to hear these in the same room with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding post, thank you.
> 
> I visited a musical instrument museum in northern Michigan where they had piano rolls 'recorded' by people before high fidelity recording was developed -- these rolls would copy all the intonations of the player who made them.  We watched a player piano play a composition as played by George Gershwin himself, live, which is pretty remarkable since he died in 1937.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  I never knew they could do that!  I love anything that winds up--clocks, music boxes, automatons.  They've always fascinated me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki:  >> Rolls for the reproducing piano were generally made from the recorded performances of famous musicians. Typically, a pianist would sit at a specially designed recording piano, and the pitch and duration of any notes played would be either marked or perforated on a blank roll, together with the duration of the sustaining and soft pedal.
> 
> Reproducing pianos can also re-create the dynamics of a pianist's performance by means of specially encoded control perforations placed towards the edges of a music roll. Different companies had different ways of notating dynamics, some technically advanced, some secret, and some dependent entirely on a recording producer's handwritten notes, but in all cases these dynamic hieroglyphics had to be skillfully converted into the specialized perforated codes needed by the different types of instrument.
> 
> Recorded rolls play at a specific, marked speed, where for example, 70 signifies 7 feet (2.1 m) of paper travel in one minute, at the start of the roll. On all pneumatic player pianos, the paper is pulled on to a take-up spool, and as more paper winds on, so the effective diameter of the spool increases, and with it the paper speed. Player piano engineers were well aware of this, as can be seen from many patents of the time, but since reproducing piano recordings were generally made with a similar take-up spool drive, the tempo of the recorded performance is faithfully reproduced, despite the gradually increasing paper speed.
> 
> The playing of many pianists and composers is preserved on reproducing piano roll. Gustav Mahler, Camille Saint-Saëns, Edvard Grieg, Teresa Carreño, Claude Debussy, Manuel de Falla, Scott Joplin, Sergei Rachmaninoff, Sergei Prokofiev, Alexander Scriabin, Jelly Roll Morton and George Gershwin are amongst the composers and pianists who have had their performances recorded in this way. <<​
> ​
Click to expand...

Interesting, One of my father's business partners used to make these. Actually he would convert existing pianos. He would make recordings of his piano and they would play them at the local classical music station.

He moved to California in the '60s and I don't know what he did there.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sitarist Ravi Shankar's Aman Manch (National Peace Forum) performed by Daughter Anoushka Shankar*

**


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Likkmee

Pretty cool acoustic there Tinman


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Pogo

Likkmee said:


> Pretty cool acoustic there Tinman



Macyn Taylor is an awesome talent.  PFT turned me on to her in this thread years ago.

​
("Luttrell" is the name of the town in Tennessee where Chet Atkins was from)


----------



## the other mike

I forgot Glen Campbell could lay down some leads.


----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> I forgot Glen Campbell could lay down some leads.



Despite the image cultivated later GC was part of the "Wrecking Crew" (or "the clique" according to Carol Kaye) first-call session musician list that laid down so many backing tracks for so many pop records of the '60s.

Here's two of them, Glen Campbell and Leon Russell, in early 1965 before breaking out in solo careers (GC on inaudible banjo)

​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Now I need my Macyn Taylor fix.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Coyote

I don't think of myself as a "country music" person but there is some I really like and for some reason this one hits home. Perhaps long for a way of life now gone?


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

ahhh I love her music


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

1969....god was that 50 years ago?


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## bluzman61

Just listened to Buddy Guy's latest CD, The Blues Is Alive And Well, while driving around tonight.  It's fantastic, Buddy's vocals and guitar playing are still top notch.  He recorded this one at 81 or 82 years old!  And he's still performing live.  If you like Buddy's music or blues music in general, pick this one up!


----------



## MarathonMike

bluzman61 said:


> Just listened to Buddy Guy's latest CD, The Blues Is Alive And Well, while driving around tonight.  It's fantastic, Buddy's vocals and guitar playing are still top notch.  He recorded this one at 81 or 82 years old!  And he's still performing live.  If you like Buddy's music or blues music in general, pick this one up!


Buddy Guy, wow I had no idea he was still recording!


----------



## bluzman61

MarathonMike said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just listened to Buddy Guy's latest CD, The Blues Is Alive And Well, while driving around tonight.  It's fantastic, Buddy's vocals and guitar playing are still top notch.  He recorded this one at 81 or 82 years old!  And he's still performing live.  If you like Buddy's music or blues music in general, pick this one up!
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy Guy, wow I had no idea he was still recording!
Click to expand...

Yep, and he STILL sounds great.  He's 83 years old now, The Blues Is Alive And Well was released in 2018.


----------



## bluzman61

MarathonMike said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just listened to Buddy Guy's latest CD, The Blues Is Alive And Well, while driving around tonight.  It's fantastic, Buddy's vocals and guitar playing are still top notch.  He recorded this one at 81 or 82 years old!  And he's still performing live.  If you like Buddy's music or blues music in general, pick this one up!
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy Guy, wow I had no idea he was still recording!
Click to expand...

And Buddy isn't the oldest blues musician that's still performing.  Jimmy Johnson, singer/guitarist/songwriter is 90 years old and he still performs a few times a month in Chicago.  He hasn't been a very prolific artist, in terms of album/cd releases, but any of his music is worth checking out.  I believe he's released just 11 or12 albums in his career.  My favorite by him is Bar Room Preacher, on Alligator records, released in 1983-84.  It's some wonderful, hard hitting blues.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just listened to Buddy Guy's latest CD, The Blues Is Alive And Well, while driving around tonight.  It's fantastic, Buddy's vocals and guitar playing are still top notch.  He recorded this one at 81 or 82 years old!  And he's still performing live.  If you like Buddy's music or blues music in general, pick this one up!
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy Guy, wow I had no idea he was still recording!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Buddy isn't the oldest blues musician that's still performing.  Jimmy Johnson, singer/guitarist/songwriter is 90 years old and he still performs a few times a month in Chicago.  He hasn't been a very prolific artist, in terms of album/cd releases, but any of his music is worth checking out.  I believe he's released just 11 or12 albums in his career.  My favorite by him is Bar Room Preacher, on Alligator records, released in 1983-84.  It's some wonderful, hard hitting blues.
Click to expand...

I checked the 'net just to make sure Jimmy is still with us.  He is, and he's 91 years old, not 90, and he's still performing!


----------



## bluzman61

Rambunctious said:


>


Nice, thanks for the post.  Is this the Peter Green from early Fleetwood Mac?


----------



## Rambunctious

bluzman61 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, thanks for the post.  Is this the Peter Green from early Fleetwood Mac?
Click to expand...

Yeah same guy... pretty awesome...look him up...and enjoy...


----------



## bluzman61

Rambunctious said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, thanks for the post.  Is this the Peter Green from early Fleetwood Mac?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah same guy... pretty awesome...look him up...and enjoy...
Click to expand...

Thanks.  I haven't heard that much of his solo stuff.  I know there's quite a bit out there.  I'll have to check some of it out.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Rambunctious said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, thanks for the post.  Is this the Peter Green from early Fleetwood Mac?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah same guy... pretty awesome...look him up...and enjoy...
Click to expand...


He was beautiful.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



I have spend two days relistening to all my Arab Strap records, excellent two days.

Arab Strap "Blackness" from "Fukd i.d. # 2" on Chemikal Underground Records released in 2000. "Blackness" is the B Side the A Side is "Rocket, Take Your Turn"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



So this now 8 months later above first posting # 10087 my Arab Strap post. During my away for the 8 months I give the hug to Pogo for caring for our excellent joint thread and also to Kat and Coyote for helping that this thread stay friendly and happy and only on the Music subject and that the thread stay not derailed and Off Topic with arguing etc.


----------



## Rocko




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Good Year - The Refreshments*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Losing A Whole Year - Third Eye Blind*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*A Year In The Past, Forever In The Future - Grade*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*New Years Day - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Welcome To The Future - Brad Paisley*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Song For A Future Generation - The B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Future's So Bright, I Gotta Wear Shades - Timbuk 3*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Very Best Years - The Grays*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Still Crazy After All These Years - Paul Simon*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Through The Years - Kenny Rogers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It Was A Very Good Year - Frank Sinatra*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## protectionist

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.





Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


No. 5 reminded me of being in New York City rush hour traffic, with brief breaks cutting through quiet side streets and alleys, and quickly back in the horn-honking mess again.

It might work for some people.  Not me.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this now 8 months later above first posting # 10087 my Arab Strap post. During my away for the 8 months I give the hug to Pogo for caring for our excellent joint thread and also to Kat and Coyote for helping that this thread stay friendly and happy and only on the Music subject and that the thread stay not derailed and Off Topic with arguing etc.
Click to expand...


Ooooooooooooosie Liebchen!   I was just about to contact you to catch up.  Fröliche Weinachten und so weiter und vielen Dank.  Hope all is well in your doings and projects and most of all your family.  Milady's thread honor has been well preserved and thanks to all who have continued to input.

Welcome back, you have been sorely missed.


----------



## Rocko




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

Ball of confusion. Love and rockets


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Mindful said:


>


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Monk-Eye




----------



## Monk-Eye




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Country Boy - Ricky Scaggs*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## okfine

The sonics on this CD are excellent.
Terry Evans and Ry Cooder


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Carefree Highway - Gordon Lightfoot*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Mississippi Bossa Nova from Bobbie Gentry (hey, she _is_ Portuguese...)

​
This is the stripped-down demo version, where an artist just sits down with a single instrument, usually guitar or piano, and runs though the basic song before it gets produced and developed.  In this case the song was grossly overproduced with overbearing and unnecessary horns that buried the singer.  This comes from a "Capitol Masters" series released 2018 and leaves an impression where the listener can really appreciate the voice, composition and playing.  Just a run-through on a single take to refer to later.

Her monster mystery story "Ode to Billie Joe" was recorded the same way when she was an unknown.  They literally took the demo, put strings on it and sold three million records.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## SmokeALib




----------



## Coyote




----------



## SmokeALib




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## SmokeALib




----------



## Coyote




----------



## SmokeALib




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## SmokeALib




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Crixus




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

This is her - last year on the Today show...


----------



## Coyote




----------



## westwall

Tonight is all Rush, all night long.

RIP Neil Peart!


----------



## the other mike

Neil is so famous, everyone from New Guinea to Anchorage 
knew he passed away within an hour.... rip sir

....It slips between your hands like water
This living in real time
A dizzying lifetime
Reeling by on celluloid....


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> Neil is so famous, everyone from New Guinea to Anchorage
> knew he passed away within an hour.... rip sir
> 
> ....It slips between your hands like water
> This living in real time
> A dizzying lifetime
> Reeling by on celluloid....



Sorry --- "Neil" who?


----------



## the other mike

Pogo said:


> Sorry --- "Neil" who?


The inventor of Pert shampoo I think.


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> (Stan Rogers: Witch of the Westmereland)



Witch of the Westmereland is about a knight described as “wounded” or perhaps “world weary” who goes to seek, and finds wisdom and peace from the Witch of the Westmereland – “witch” of course standing to mean “wise woman”.  Full of herbal folklore (he bears a rowan shield, which Rogers pronounces as "rau-un" -- I dunno, maybe that's Canadian?)

>> The rowan tree is traditionally associated as a wood that protects its wielder from magical attacks. In Celtic lore, it is a tree that is sacred to the goddess Brigidh and was known to the early Celts as “the tree of life” and associated with purity. Bearers of such a shield would have been considered heralds and potentially as someone on a spiritual quest.

The knight is visited by several animal guides that tell him the only chance he has to heal his wounds is to seek out the maiden known as the Witch of the Westmoreland, as the “water cold and clear will never clean your wound.” He journeys into the forest with his mare, his hunting hawk, and his hounds, all symbols of status, skill, and strength for the knight, meeting an owl along the way who asks him why he is in the woods. He tells the owl that he is seeking out the maiden that is said to live within. He eventually reaches the lake where this maiden is said to dwell and leaving his animals behind, but ready to come at the sound of his horn, he casts goldenrod into the lake to summon the maiden. When she appears, it is in the form of a centaur – “one half the form of a maiden fair with a jet black mare’s body” and she flees at the sight of the knight.

He summons his own animals with a blast from his horn and gives chase before she is eventually apprehended by his hounds and hawk. It is then she notices that the knight is wounded. She commands him to sheathe his sword and put away his shield, turning completely into a maiden clothed in blue and held with silver chain. Once he has done so, she kisses him three times and then wraps goldenrod around his wounds, healing him. He lays with her that night, rising hale and hearty and she bids him farewell, letting him know of another gift that was bestowed upon him by her embrace – invincibility. “She said ‘Ride with your brindled hound at heel, and your good grey hawk in hand/There’s none can harm the knight who’s lain with the Witch of the Westmoreland.’” <<  --- _There's an Adventure in That_​




It's a favourite track to play on Hallowe'en.


----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> (Norah Jones)



You can really see in the freeze image how she's the daughter of Ravi Shankar.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Pogo said:


> I saw no last name, so I asked for one.  It's you who's trolling, and your post should be removed.


If you were born before 1955, don't watch TV or have a smart phone or computer, or never read the thread titles listed maybe you have an excuse not to know who Neil Peart is and that he died yesterday. No offense.


----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no last name, so I asked for one.  It's you who's trolling, and your post should be removed.
> 
> 
> 
> If you were born before 1955, don't watch TV or have a smart phone or computer, or never read the thread titles listed maybe you have an excuse not to know who Neil Peart is and that he died yesterday. No offense.
Click to expand...


Thank you.  All of that applies except thread titles, and no I never heard of him.  Obviously I have a computer.  Several.

Someone else may have never heard of Yma Sumac or João Bosco or Kendra MacGillivray but that's just personal tastes.


----------



## the other mike

Pogo said:


> Thank you.  All of that applies except thread titles, and no I never heard of him.  Obviously I have a computer.  Several.
> 
> Someone else may have never heard of Yma Sumac or João Bosco or Kendra MacGillivray but that's just personal tastes.


Thank you.
He was the drummer and lyricist for the rock group Rush (who have a very unique story if you're interested,) and whether you like their music or not, you would appreciate him as a person.


----------



## Coyote

Pogo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Stan Rogers: Witch of the Westmereland)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witch of the Westmereland is about a knight described as “wounded” or perhaps “world weary” who goes to seek, and finds wisdom and peace from the Witch of the Westmereland – “witch” of course standing to mean “wise woman”.  Full of herbal folklore (he bears a rowan shield, which Rogers pronounces as "rau-un" -- I dunno, maybe that's Canadian?)
> 
> >> The rowan tree is traditionally associated as a wood that protects its wielder from magical attacks. In Celtic lore, it is a tree that is sacred to the goddess Brigidh and was known to the early Celts as “the tree of life” and associated with purity. Bearers of such a shield would have been considered heralds and potentially as someone on a spiritual quest.
> 
> The knight is visited by several animal guides that tell him the only chance he has to heal his wounds is to seek out the maiden known as the Witch of the Westmoreland, as the “water cold and clear will never clean your wound.” He journeys into the forest with his mare, his hunting hawk, and his hounds, all symbols of status, skill, and strength for the knight, meeting an owl along the way who asks him why he is in the woods. He tells the owl that he is seeking out the maiden that is said to live within. He eventually reaches the lake where this maiden is said to dwell and leaving his animals behind, but ready to come at the sound of his horn, he casts goldenrod into the lake to summon the maiden. When she appears, it is in the form of a centaur – “one half the form of a maiden fair with a jet black mare’s body” and she flees at the sight of the knight.
> 
> He summons his own animals with a blast from his horn and gives chase before she is eventually apprehended by his hounds and hawk. It is then she notices that the knight is wounded. She commands him to sheathe his sword and put away his shield, turning completely into a maiden clothed in blue and held with silver chain. Once he has done so, she kisses him three times and then wraps goldenrod around his wounds, healing him. He lays with her that night, rising hale and hearty and she bids him farewell, letting him know of another gift that was bestowed upon him by her embrace – invincibility. “She said ‘Ride with your brindled hound at heel, and your good grey hawk in hand/There’s none can harm the knight who’s lain with the Witch of the Westmoreland.’” <<  --- _There's an Adventure in That_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a favourite track to play on Hallowe'en.
Click to expand...

I love the song, thanks for the background Pogo!


----------



## Coyote

Pogo said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Norah Jones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see in the freeze image how she's the daughter of Ravi Shankar.
Click to expand...

I had no idea!


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Norah Jones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see in the freeze image how she's the daughter of Ravi Shankar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had no idea!
Click to expand...


Folklore is always deep.  That's why I love it.


----------



## MaryL

Well damn...


----------



## Mindful

Time for *them*, again.


----------



## Pogo

Time for Bobbie Gentry again.  "Mean Stepmama Blooze", LP "Patchwork", Capitol 1971

​
Really getting into this marvelous box collection.  Boundlessly impressive.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> (Dave Van Ronk "Another Time and Place")




For all our friends in New Jersey... rightwinger

​How many songs do you know that have no verbs?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Just had a Jennifer Rush playlist spinning. Well, not really spinning, but you know what I mean, it's youtube, wtf.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Pogo said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Norah Jones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see in the freeze image how she's the daughter of Ravi Shankar.
Click to expand...

Indeed, Norah and half sister Anoushka


----------



## SaxxyBlues

My favorite


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## buttercup




----------



## the other mike

Mohini Dey on bass !


----------



## the other mike

The song for when people push you to the boiling point.

Then when they don't stop....


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## SaxxyBlues

REAL GOOD TALKIN TO

Nelly Wilson


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Rambunctious said:


> (Led Zep: Babe I'm Gonna Leave You 1969)




Joan Baez, 1962:

​


----------



## Likkmee

Nice. Here's another The Sheep..... don't know


----------



## MaryL

Brian Eno..Trainspotting soundtrack .


----------



## Alan Stallion

Still one of the funnest songs of the 2010s...

*Anna Sun - WALK THE MOON*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rollercoaster - Bleachers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Safe And Sound - Capital Cities*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Geronimo - Sheppard*


----------



## MaryL

Its'  ten o'clock Time for WHAT are you listening too? Storm window by John Prine...


----------



## Alan Stallion

*If So - Atlas Genius*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rather Be - Clean Bandit featuring Jess Glynne
*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Words Crimes - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Only In A Dream {original mix} - Paul van Dyk featuring Tricia McTeague, Jessus & Adham Ashraf*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tutti Frutti - New Order*


----------



## MaryL

Hmm Ministry  Bad blood..  Flashback  1999 and  I am busy raking leaves...and this song is busy all by itself playing in my little head.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Pogo

How 'bout a nice lullabye.

​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lullaby - The Cure*


----------



## HannahBagrich

My baby laughing


----------



## Lysistrata

Sir Neville Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, _The Lark Ascending.

_


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## ChrisL

Some nice mellow old school Eagles.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This is such a beautiful song.  Such talent.


----------



## ChrisL

Favorite Allman Bros song.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



You have to listen to the song and watch the baby dance.  Hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

A couple of great covers of Voodoo Child.   Stand up next to a mountain, chop it down with the edge of my hand.


----------



## basquebromance

features Stephen Malkmus on guitar. "lean on me, and i'll lean on you!"


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> A couple of great covers of Voodoo Child.   Stand up next to a mountain, chop it down with the edge of my hand.



One good Voodoo Child (okay two) deserves another...

Luna has done this before but this is a newer version.  She's putting distortion on the guayaguem now.  I"m not sure it works.

​


----------



## Pogo

John Hartford "Good Old Electric Washing Machine"

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Eric Clapton "Key to the Highway" --- acoustic solo, in Japan

​


----------



## Pogo

Cream: "Dance the Night Away"

This guitar sound is SO Sixties

​


----------



## ChrisL

Angelo said:


>



Very talented guy.


----------



## the other mike

Yes he is.


----------



## ChrisL

This is a great Santana song too!


----------



## the other mike

Tribute to Neil Peart....rip sir.


----------



## ChrisL

Angelo said:


> Tribute to Neil Peart....rip sir.



My favorite Rush song is La Villa Strangiato.


----------



## the other mike

ChrisL said:


> My favorite Rush song is La Villa Strangiato.


They played it the 3rd time I saw them on the Hemispheres tour....it was magical.

*I love the subtitles of an instrumental song...*

"La Villa Strangiato (An Exercise in Self-Indulgence)"

I. "Buenos Nochas, Mein Froinds!"
II. "To Sleep, Perchance to Dream..."
III. "Strangiato Theme"
IV. "A Lerxst in Wonderland"
V. "Monsters!"
VI. "The Ghost of the Aragon"
VII. "Danforth and Pape"
VIII. "The Waltz of the Shreves"
IX. "Never Turn Your Back on a Monster!"
X. "Monsters! (Reprise)"
XI. "Strangiato Theme (Reprise)"
XII. "A Farewell to Things"


----------



## the other mike




----------



## ChrisL

Angelo said:


>



Great music!  Have a good rest of your night!


----------



## the other mike

A Geddy Lee jamming with Yes segue...


----------



## the other mike

_.....Hey Nikki you know everything
that there is to do
here's a gun....take it home
and wait by the phone......_


----------



## it_is_the_light




----------



## Pogo

Firesign Theater "High School Madness"
creative video association time

​


----------



## it_is_the_light

*HYMN OF THE CHERUBIM ~ USSR Ministry of Culture Chamber Choir*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## it_is_the_light




----------



## it_is_the_light

*SLAY- Rhythm Of You (iOS GarageBand Original)*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## it_is_the_light




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Angus Young is just AMAZING, that he doesn't get dizzy and fall down or throw up is incredible.  Lol!


----------



## Likkmee

Snores like Kieth Richards.........


----------



## ChrisL

Mindful said:


>



Another good song from them . . .


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## it_is_the_light

ChrisL said:


> Angus Young is just AMAZING, that he doesn't get dizzy and fall down or throw up is incredible.  Lol!



Holy Moly !! Legendary Australian band ACDC !

BACK TO CHURCH !


*AC/DC - Let There Be Rock (Official Video)*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This one goes out to basquebromance


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## basquebromance

ChrisL said:


> This one goes out to basquebromance


and this one's for you!


----------



## ChrisL

basquebromance said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one goes out to basquebromance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one's for you!
Click to expand...


Awesome tune!  Thanks!  

And here's another one for you!


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another good song from them . . .
Click to expand...


A lot of these groups are still going strong, and keeping up with the times.


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another good song from them . . .
Click to expand...


A lot of groups/bands are still going strong. And keeping up with the times.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## MaryL

Cat Stevens they are young...


----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> Cat Stevens they are young...



Love his music...when I was a teenager, I was so in love with him...


----------



## Coyote

K. D. Lang - an awesome voice singing Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah.  Leonard Cohen is probably my favorite songwriter.  Both are Canadian - Canada has produced some incredible talent.


----------



## Coyote

Leonard Cohen - Anthem


----------



## Coyote

Everybody knows....

Everybody knows that the dice are loaded
Everybody rolls with their fingers crossed
Everybody knows the war is over
Everybody knows the good guys lost
Everybody knows the fight was fixed
The poor stay poor, the rich get rich
That's how it goes
Everybody knows


----------



## MaryL

Buddha and the chocolate box. Steely Dan Bodhisattva.  Not the St. Luis   Bugaloo. That bagaloo is a whole different fandango.


----------



## Coyote

Love this song...I think it can cross cultures....


----------



## Coyote

For Idaho....


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

A reminder of a talented singer from my friend froggy....


----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> A reminder of a talented singer from my friend froggy....


Thank you ol friend.  You're the best.


----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

Yes. Fragile. America...Composer; Paul Simon .


----------



## froggy

here's one He wrote that Willie and Myrle made famous.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


>


 girl you're on a roll


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Will ye go Lassie go?


----------



## froggy




----------



## it_is_the_light




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


>



I haven't heard that in a while


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard that in a while
Click to expand...

I think he's in a movie coming out soon


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

When my happy go lucky sister of mine says she tolerates  anything but she silently wants to hear  Bert Kampferts  happy feeling...ASMR.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

froggy said:


>



I went. Loved it.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy

Mindful said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went. Loved it.
Click to expand...

Fenway park


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful

froggy said:


>



BTW, last summer,  I visited that town in New Jersey (have forgotten the name of it) where Springsteen used to play, in his early days.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SaxxyBlues

*Best guitar duel ever! Joe Bonamassa and Eric Gales*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

boedicca said:


> (Grace Slick "White Rabbit" isolated vocal)



Same track in Arabic -- Mayssa Karaa vocals:

​


----------



## Mindful

For those who love their parents:


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Why Does it Always Rain On Me - Travis*


----------



## Pogo

Think you've seen it all?  Oh hell no.  
Lyube, Russian rock band:

​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Can't Let Go - Lucinda Williams*


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572

I was surprised to learn that Darius Rucker has family a few blocks from me …..


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mysterious Times - Sash! featuring Tina Cousins*


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Mindful said:


>


I first heard this in the movie Lost Highway


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## jasonlee3071

Listening to one of my recordings. Just completed a dark ambient experimental soundtrack. Will be on soundcloud and maybe some future digital album.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

My sister in-law recently died. I couldn't help but think of Modest Mouse.  We all float on OK, until we don't...


----------



## Mindful

MaryL said:


> My sister in-law recently died. I couldn't help but think of Modest Mouse.  We all float on OK, until we don't...



It seems many of us are losing somebody these days.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Julie ~ Swimming In Dark Waters Tour : Rhiannon Giddens, Bhi Bhiman, and Leyla McCalla

*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## danielpalos




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Pogo

Stephen Stills "Black Queen"

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

Peace in our time. I think of my grandfather that fought and Ypres.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

Philip glass.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Happy 58th birthday to country singer Clint Black!


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Pogo

Was (Not Was): I Feel Better than James Brown
.
​


----------



## MaryL

Pogo said:


> Was (Not Was): I Feel Better than James Brown
> .
> ​


Was not was, I do feel better than James Brown actually.. But can take on Berninis Angels


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was (Not Was): I Feel Better than James Brown
> .
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Was not was, I do feel better than James Brown actually.. But can take on Berninis Angels
Click to expand...


"Can't tarry but can tata" .....


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee

Hey. I like everything from Ozzy to Steppenwolf to Tommy Shaw. Talent is talent


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee

Major voice later on...


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Corazon




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Chantel McGregor performing Gold Dust Woman*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

Likkmee said:


> Hey. I like everything from Ozzy to Steppenwolf to Tommy Shaw. Talent is talent


Great story.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Pogo

P F Tinmore said:


> [Girls with Guitars: I Put a Spell on You]



Creative rendition of a timeless classic done by many an artist 

I volunteer at the local animal shelter thrift store, organizing the music.  Couple of weeks ago the store was just about to close when a ziploc bag full of 45RPMs came in, just tossed into the bag naked, no covers.  I thought, "ah shit, I'll have to put these away for later", but just being curious I looked to see what was in there. 

The first, _literally _the first record I laid eyes on, was this:





Screamin' Jay's original, from 1956 on the Okeh label.  

I said, " hmm, umma have to take these home and uh, inspect them".  It's going to the cleaner tomorrow.

Lucy Hamilton 

When I look at that title the version I think of a lot is this one:

​


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Pogo

Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band   "Diddy Wah Diddy"  1966

​


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## tycho1572

A girl in HS, voted best looking, learned to play this song on the guitar when she heard I liked Little Feat.....


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572

I have to post this song after learning he frequently visits family a few blocks from me....


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## MaryL

Joe Walsh, ordinary average guy. Nobody is going to cure cancer here,


----------



## MaryL

Played  left4dead, and a big deadhead...


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Jessica.


----------



## Pogo

Dan Hicks and Tom Waits:  I'll Tell You Why That Is

​


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

When he was younger.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Lee Ann always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

New Satch


----------



## the other mike

@ :50


----------



## the other mike

Sad song warning.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Coyote

Dougie MacLean - Caledonia


Oh Let me tell you that I love you
That I think about you all the time
Caledonia you're calling me
Now I'm going home
And if I should become a stranger
No it would make me more than sad


----------



## Coyote

Eva Cassidy (who passed way too young) singing Fields of Gold (originally by Sting)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful

For all of us who have been touched by losing someone, just lately.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Sierra Hull, the Eric Clapton of the mandolin

​
Camera can't even keep up with her fingers, they're just a blur


----------



## the other mike

How many would be cool enough to drop lsd and perform for 400,000 people ?



(not that I would know anything about it)


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Persistence Of Memory

I'm studying bass players. I found a drummer who taught himself bass. He used his bass as a lead guitar replacement.

This dextrous bass player is totally amazing. Funk-Jazz.

Would any bass lovers rate Mark King.

He plays The Line so so well.........Enjoy......


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Need an energy booster?


----------



## Pogo

Bonzo Dog Band "My Pink Half of the Drainpipe"

​


----------



## beautress

Listening to the 50+ songs there. So brilliant - 50 pieces at youtube.. Oh, and the 2 celloists can be very funny sometimes. 
​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## it_is_the_light

Deep & Elegant Vibes • Deep House Mix [Gentleman Selection Vol.4]


----------



## the other mike




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Coyote




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

_He was my brother
Five years older than I
He was my brother
Twenty-three years old the day he died
Freedom writer
They cursed my brother to his face
"Go home, outsider
This town's gonna be your buryin' place"
He was singin' on his knees
An angry mob trailed along
They shot my brother dead
Because he hated what was wrong_


----------



## MaryL

Neil Young.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Pogo

Blinky!

​


----------



## Uncensored2008

A song about Joe Biden.


----------



## Pogo

For Coyote  -- found object

​


----------



## Coyote

Pogo said:


> For Coyote  -- found object
> 
> ​



That is great!  They're having a blast too


----------



## Coyote

Uncensored2008 said:


> A song about Joe Biden.




No politics here please.


----------



## Uncensored2008

For Pogo


----------



## Rambunctious

Listen you might like it....


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Coyote

Rambunctious said:


> Listen you might like it....



Listening now...wow....


----------



## Rambunctious

Coyote said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you might like it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening now...wow....
Click to expand...

Beautifully relaxing....


----------



## MaryL

We all float on ok, I first heard this at Comp USA in their MAC store.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


>



Love that song froggy!


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


>



ahhh love that one!  They did a wonderful movie using that as part of the soundtrack as well


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

In the 1970's,  I was a teen, earning money babysitting ... and I would stay up late listening to music while the kids slept.  The ones that stayed in my mind, led me to get the 45's or albums for were significant then...Gordon Lightfoot's Sundown, Billy Joel's Piano Man...and a few others.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> In the 1970's,  I was a teen, earning money babysitting ... and I would stay up late listening to music while the kids slept.  The ones that stayed in my mind, led me to get the 45's or albums for were significant then...Gordon Lightfoot's Sundown, Billy Joel's Piano Man...and a few others.


 you have such great taste in music Coyote


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1970's,  I was a teen, earning money babysitting ... and I would stay up late listening to music while the kids slept.  The ones that stayed in my mind, led me to get the 45's or albums for were significant then...Gordon Lightfoot's Sundown, Billy Joel's Piano Man...and a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have such great taste in music Coyote
Click to expand...


So do you Froggy!  Keep posting music . I love it!


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy

if we all lived in a world of our own who would we visit. Lol


----------



## MaryL

My all time  favorite song through the decades...


----------



## froggy

MaryL said:


> My all time  favorite song through the decades...


Fine tune Mary


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> My all time  favorite song through the decades...




Good one


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## froggy

this one's got such a great beat I like it


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

wow...I had forgotten about this one


----------



## MaryL

Lennon and friends #9 dream


----------



## Coyote




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote

I love Mary Hopkins...one of my favorites is this


----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote

I love this song...it's originally by Ralph McTell (?) but also others.  Listen to it...and think about life, about yours, about others...and where are we going?  What and who do we care about?  I admit tears....

Ralph McTell

Mary Hopkins


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


>



I do believe that was the first time I ever heard a hammered dulcimer


----------



## MaryL

I used to be bicycle messenger  back in the 80's This was the song I loved  to put on my Walkman I listened to whilst I pedaled.


----------



## Coyote

Pogo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe that was the first time I ever heard a hammered dulcimer
Click to expand...


She is pretty incredible


----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> I used to be bicycle messenger  back in the 80's This was the song I loved  put on my Walkman to listen to whilst I peddled.



That is cool MaryL...


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Mary Hopkin Those Were the Days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe that was the first time I ever heard a hammered dulcimer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is pretty incredible
Click to expand...


I've still got one of her albums (Post Card)


​


----------



## the other mike

Finally a righteous Van Halen cover.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

I might be stuck in older music...but so often I see a message in the lovely lyrics of such singer/songwriters as Simon and Garfunkel that trascends time and resonates today.

I am not sure I see that in modern music...but that might be me.

My mind's distracted and diffused
My thoughts are many miles away
They lie with you when you're asleep
And kiss you when you start your day


----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


>


Thanks girl one of my favs


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl one of my favs
Click to expand...


They were part of my growing up...you know, I still have the vinyl albums.

Are there any such poets in songwriting still?


----------



## Coyote

Here's one froggy


----------



## bluzman61

Coyote said:


>


Great song, thanks for the post.  We DO agree on something, that's nice to see.  Simon & Garfunkel are one of my favorite music acts all-time.  Bridge Over Troubled Water is one of my favorite albums/cds in any genre.  The songs "Bridge Over Troubled Water" and "The Only Living Boy In New York" from that album are my favorites from that album and by them.  Simply beautiful songs, they give me chills every time I listen to them.


----------



## Coyote

bluzman61 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great song, thanks for the post.  We DO agree on something, that's nice to see.  Simon & Garfunkel are one of my favorite music acts all-time.  Bridge Over Troubled Water is one of my favorite albums/cds in any genre.  The songs "Bridge Over Troubled Water" and "The Only Living Boy In New York" from that album are my favorites from that album and by them.  Simply beautiful songs, they give me chills every time I listen to them.
Click to expand...



Oh God I so agree...I too get chills...it's poetry set to music!  Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl one of my favs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were part of my growing up...you know, I still have the vinyl albums.
> 
> Are there any such poets in songwriting still?
Click to expand...


*Listening to Townes Van Zandt*
BY CHRISTINE GOSNAY
We are of one mind
and too much has not been said
about all the quiet afternoons 
childhood offered us, 
lit gray like a cat, or blue, 
and cursed with an early moon. 
When father wore an apron 
or crept like a bear, we screamed.
Nothing is so gone. 
Where is his record player 
or the channel that forked 
a distant year toward us,
kind, slow magnet?
There was a song we shared
without your listening, 
you widowed soul crawling away on your elbows.
I sing it to my child, with a full hand I
flick its rapeseeds everywhere,
clear, and slow,
with all the sincerity its author indeed felt
in his ten-gallon hat
and his thin, whisky-soaked shirt


----------



## froggy




----------



## bluzman61

Coyote said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great song, thanks for the post.  We DO agree on something, that's nice to see.  Simon & Garfunkel are one of my favorite music acts all-time.  Bridge Over Troubled Water is one of my favorite albums/cds in any genre.  The songs "Bridge Over Troubled Water" and "The Only Living Boy In New York" from that album are my favorites from that album and by them.  Simply beautiful songs, they give me chills every time I listen to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God I so agree...I too get chills...it's poetry set to music!  Glad I'm not the only one
Click to expand...

And "The Only Living Boy In New York" REALLY gets to me sometimes.  The choir-like backing is just gorgeous and does bring me to tears at times.  I read about the making of the song, it was just Paul and Art that did the vocals.  They overlaid their vocals and recorded them in a big, empty room to get the sound of a choir.  Just incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> Here's one froggy


Got it


----------



## Coyote

bluzman61 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great song, thanks for the post.  We DO agree on something, that's nice to see.  Simon & Garfunkel are one of my favorite music acts all-time.  Bridge Over Troubled Water is one of my favorite albums/cds in any genre.  The songs "Bridge Over Troubled Water" and "The Only Living Boy In New York" from that album are my favorites from that album and by them.  Simply beautiful songs, they give me chills every time I listen to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God I so agree...I too get chills...it's poetry set to music!  Glad I'm not the only one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And "The Only Living Boy In New York" REALLY gets to me sometimes.  The choir-like backing is just gorgeous and does bring me to tears at times.  I read about the making of the song, it was just Paul and Art that did the vocals.  T*hey overlaid their vocals and recorded them in a big, empty room to get the sound of a choir*.  Just incredibly beautiful.
Click to expand...


Yes!!!!!!!

And their lyrics were just poetry 

No electronic manipulation..just pure beautiful vocals.


----------



## bluzman61

froggy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one froggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got itView attachment 306920
Click to expand...

On eight-track, cool!


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl one of my favs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were part of my growing up...you know, I still have the vinyl albums.
> 
> Are there any such poets in songwriting still?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Listening to Townes Van Zandt*
> BY CHRISTINE GOSNAY
> We are of one mind
> and too much has not been said
> about all the quiet afternoons
> childhood offered us,
> lit gray like a cat, or blue,
> and cursed with an early moon.
> When father wore an apron
> or crept like a bear, we screamed.
> Nothing is so gone.
> Where is his record player
> or the channel that forked
> a distant year toward us,
> kind, slow magnet?
> There was a song we shared
> without your listening,
> you widowed soul crawling away on your elbows.
> I sing it to my child, with a full hand I
> flick its rapeseeds everywhere,
> clear, and slow,
> with all the sincerity its author indeed felt
> in his ten-gallon hat
> and his thin, whisky-soaked shirt
Click to expand...


He was such a talent Froggy - I just ordered a CD compilition of his


----------



## froggy




----------



## bluzman61

Coyote said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl one of my favs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were part of my growing up...you know, I still have the vinyl albums.
> 
> Are there any such poets in songwriting still?
Click to expand...

I know one fine rock and roll poet is still recording, Bruce Springsteen.  I haven't heard his recent stuff, it has gotten good reviews.


----------



## Coyote

bluzman61 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl one of my favs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were part of my growing up...you know, I still have the vinyl albums.
> 
> Are there any such poets in songwriting still?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know one fine rock and roll poet is still recording, Bruce Springsteen.  I haven't heard his recent stuff, it has gotten good reviews.
Click to expand...


I agree! OHHHHH you hit another love of mine Bluz....


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl one of my favs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were part of my growing up...you know, I still have the vinyl albums.
> 
> Are there any such poets in songwriting still?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know one fine rock and roll poet is still recording, Bruce Springsteen.  I haven't heard his recent stuff, it has gotten good reviews.
Click to expand...

I'm listening to "Hungry Heart" by Bruce right now.  It's from the Essential Bruce Springsteen two -  CD set.  There's some great stuff on this.


----------



## MaryL

I remember listening to my Walkman on the dark side of FM and the long play alternate versions of songs...Genesis.


----------



## Coyote

bluzman61 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl one of my favs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were part of my growing up...you know, I still have the vinyl albums.
> 
> Are there any such poets in songwriting still?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know one fine rock and roll poet is still recording, Bruce Springsteen.  I haven't heard his recent stuff, it has gotten good reviews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm listening to "Hungry Heart" by Bruce right now.  It's from the Essential Bruce Springsteen two -  CD set.  There's some great stuff on this.
Click to expand...



I'm listening to Dancing in the Dark now...he hits home...to every one of us in America


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

Another Bruce Springsteen one I like - he and his band just had a hell of a time


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

I think what I liked about Bruce is his songs were stories...and those stories hit home with so many small towns, growing up....us.


----------



## bluzman61

Coyote said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl one of my favs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were part of my growing up...you know, I still have the vinyl albums.
> 
> Are there any such poets in songwriting still?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know one fine rock and roll poet is still recording, Bruce Springsteen.  I haven't heard his recent stuff, it has gotten good reviews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree! OHHHHH you hit another love of mine Bluz....
Click to expand...

It took me awhile to warm up to this guy and his music.  I wasn't a fan of him until I dated an ex-girlfriend of mine in the mid 1980's.  She was a big fan of his music and got me interested in him.  I really believed she was the "one" for me.  I really loved this woman.  Unfortunately we broke up after about 4 years together.  This put me in a tailspin for years afterward.  But at least I have many fond memories of our time together.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## froggy




----------



## bluzman61

eagle1462010 said:


>


Great song, extraordinary album.  Perhaps THE best pop/rock album ever released.


----------



## eagle1462010

bluzman61 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great song, extraordinary album.  Perhaps THE best pop/rock album ever released.
Click to expand...

I hated it when they broke up..........


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

bluzman61 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl one of my favs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were part of my growing up...you know, I still have the vinyl albums.
> 
> Are there any such poets in songwriting still?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know one fine rock and roll poet is still recording, Bruce Springsteen.  I haven't heard his recent stuff, it has gotten good reviews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree! OHHHHH you hit another love of mine Bluz....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took me awhile to warm up to this guy and his music.  I wasn't a fan of him until I dated an ex-girlfriend of mine in the mid 1980's.  She was a big fan of his music and got me interested in him.  I really believed she was the "one" for me.  I really loved this woman.  Unfortunately we broke up after about 4 years together.  This put me in a tailspin for years afterward.  But at least I have many fond memories of our time together.
Click to expand...


He hit me later also...when I was more worldly maybe, and I don't know - it just stuck.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


>




MEATLOAF!!!!!!!!

Love him...omg he put so much energy into his music


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great song, extraordinary album.  Perhaps THE best pop/rock album ever released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hated it when they broke up..........
Click to expand...

I loved their song Rhiannon...


----------



## froggy




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## bluzman61

Coyote said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEATLOAF!!!!!!!!
> 
> Love him...omg he put so much energy into his music
Click to expand...

Great song, thanks for posting.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


>



I've heard that before but never seen it.  She's got a real presence.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## bluzman61

Coyote said:


>


The ultimate biker song.


----------



## froggy




----------



## bluzman61

froggy said:


>


Featuring a young Sammy Hagar on vocals.  Great song.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

Good night my musical friends....thanks for a sweet evening


----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

I move into the 90s...They might be giants.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> Good night my musical friends....thanks for a sweet evening


May the Angels Sing you to sleep with sweet sounds of Melody


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

​


----------



## SmokeALib




----------



## MaryL

Hmm tangentially Phil Collins. Don't care anymore...


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh love that one!  They did a wonderful movie using that as part of the soundtrack as well
Click to expand...


I saw them performing it live, once.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## MaryL

When my mother died and I felt totally abandoned. This song rang in my ears . I paid for her funeral and it wasn't enough...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Double shot


----------



## JustAnotherNut

well this is different...….


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## MaryL

2012. A relative of mine  tried suicide, and  I did stuff and he's sill alive. And this song was playing  on Pandora.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Pogo

JustAnotherNut said:


> well this is different...….



That was _outstanding _


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Skid Row cover


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## froggy

Just for you Skye


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It's A Beautiful Day - Pizzicato Five*


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Mindful




----------



## it_is_the_light




----------



## P F Tinmore

Blame the NRA.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike




----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Was literally just listening to this in the car  -- Falsa Baiana, João Gilberto

​Just doesn't get any cooler


----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

Evenflow...


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## MaryL

Foo fighters Halo...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Corazon

Mindful said:


>


I really like Portuguese


----------



## Corazon

To me this is one of the best music videos ever made


----------



## Mindful




----------



## it_is_the_light

Love Love LOVE


----------



## it_is_the_light




----------



## Pogo

Corazon said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Portuguese
Click to expand...


There's no prettier language 
Expect more over the next few days, it's Carnaval weekend 

Gal Costa "Faceira"

​


----------



## Pogo

Here's a chôro (or chorinho in diminutive form) typical instrumentation with melody on the bandolim, seven-string guitar (extra bass string for counterpoint runs) and light percussion on the pandeiro

​
Chôro developed in the late 19th century (coincident with Ragtime in the US and sharing some structural similarlities)


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Pogo

Elaine Elias w/ jazz group live in Switzerland: "Desafinado"

​


----------



## it_is_the_light




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572

lol


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

Do you have Intel inside?  Blue man group endless column


----------



## MaryL

American Beauty I think of this song in the Autumn  when I rake  up leaves...


----------



## konradv

Van Morrison- And It Stoned Me


----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## it_is_the_light




----------



## konradv

Break My Stride


----------



## it_is_the_light




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

just like living the seventies in fast foward


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Pogo

Chico Buarque: "Vai Passar" 

describing the samba parade as it passes, with a lament for the staining legacy of slavery that tainted the same streets in times past.  Lotta samba going on in Brasil right now, it's Carnaval weekend

​


----------



## the other mike

How does he shred like that with fingers that big ?

That guitar neck is customized for him or something.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Mindful said:


>


Not bad. Cool name too - Snarky Puppy. Like Reubin Kincaid or Naked Dawg
( a friend of mine's old band in Georgia)


----------



## Mindful

Angelo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. Cool name too - Snarky Puppy. Like Reubin Kincaid or Naked Dawg
> ( a friend of mine's old band in Georgia)
Click to expand...


Thanks, Angelo.

They travel internationally too.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

this song turns 50 this month!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Some stare into the distance, some close their eyes, but all are visibly moved by this tune's brittle beauty


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance

here's a Neil Young-esque gem!


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Our Native Daughters "Black Myself" | ACL Presents: Americana 18th Annual Honors*

**


----------



## froggy

You guys are great those are some great Tunes there. Thanks


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful

Froggy sets the mood.



Love those cool moves.


----------



## it_is_the_light




----------



## konradv

Jefferson Airplane- Good Shepherd


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> Not bad. Cool name too - Snarky Puppy. Like Reubin Kincaid or Naked Dawg
> ( a friend of mine's old band in Georgia)



Snarky Puppy has kind of a unique approach, a core that integrates an ever-changing roster of players and singers.  It means no two shows are going to be the same.  Certainly keeps it fresh.

When I saw the title "What About Me" I assumed it was this song:

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## konradv

Rockin' in the Free World


----------



## froggy

Always stay real


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> [three videos]



Guys --- as a reminder gonna ask everybody to please limit posts to *ONE video per post* -- if you have a second video please make it another post.  The reason being, every post has to load its video(s) and when there are multiple-video posts the page slows down so much as to be unusable for some users so ------------ think of the children, thanks. 

(this is why if I comment on a video I cut out the video itself and leave text identifying what it was -- repeating the same video in a quote only slows the page down more)


----------



## Pogo

A friend brought up the hurdy-gurdy so I thought of this -- "Les Amants de Saint-Laurent" by La Vent du Nord

​


----------



## the other mike

Pogo said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [three videos]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys --- as a reminder gonna ask everybody to please limit posts to *ONE video per post* -- if you have a second video please make it another post.  The reason being, every post has to load its video(s) and when there are multiple-video posts the page slows down so much as to be unusable for some users so ------------ think of the children, thanks.
> 
> (this is why if I comment on a video I cut out the video itself and leave text identifying what it was -- repeating the same video only slows the page down more)
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need a new computer, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## the other mike

I'm pretty sure any thread with several hundred pages of videos
will take more time to upload, so I honestly don't think posting 1 or 5 videos at a time
makes any difference at this point.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [three videos]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys --- as a reminder gonna ask everybody to please limit posts to *ONE video per post* -- if you have a second video please make it another post.  The reason being, every post has to load its video(s) and when there are multiple-video posts the page slows down so much as to be unusable for some users so ------------ think of the children, thanks.
> 
> (this is why if I comment on a video I cut out the video itself and leave text identifying what it was -- repeating the same video only slows the page down more)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you need a new computer.
Click to expand...


It's not me actually but I have experienced it in the past so I know what the commenter is talking about.  Been there, done that.  That's why we came up with the guideline in the first place, but it's been a while since it's been mentioned.  Thanks.


----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> I'm pretty sure any thread with several hundred pages of videos
> will take more time to upload, so I honestly don't think posting 1 or 5 videos at a time
> makes any difference at this point.
> 
> But I could be wrong.



Actually only the page being viewed gets loaded.  Navigate to another page and that's another load.  As mentioned above, we've been here before.  The site we're on has its limitations and this is one of them.

Besides which, with a single video per post you can see exactly what got liked and don't have to guess.


----------



## the other mike

Pogo said:


> Actually only the page being viewed gets loaded.  Navigate to another page and that's another load.  As mentioned above, we've been here before.  The site we're on has its limitations and this is one of them.
> 
> Besides which, with a single video per post you can see exactly what got liked and don't have to guess.


Okay. You convinced me. 
And thanks for being so polite about it.
It gets pretty heated around here at times.
(try being a progressive Trump supporter for one day)


----------



## Mindful

It shouldn't get heated on the music thread.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually only the page being viewed gets loaded.  Navigate to another page and that's another load.  As mentioned above, we've been here before.  The site we're on has its limitations and this is one of them.
> 
> Besides which, with a single video per post you can see exactly what got liked and don't have to guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. You convinced me.
> And thanks for being so polite about it.
> It gets pretty heated around here at times.
> (try being a progressive Trump supporter for one day)
Click to expand...


Thanks. 
This thread was always intended to be a respite from all that degradation elsewhere, bringing a common ground we can all enjoy.  That's why when some wag brings politics in they quickly get shown the door.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

In the autumn when I rake up leaves, I think of this song. Thats it...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon

Angelo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [three videos]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys --- as a reminder gonna ask everybody to please limit posts to *ONE video per post* -- if you have a second video please make it another post.  The reason being, every post has to load its video(s) and when there are multiple-video posts the page slows down so much as to be unusable for some users so ------------ think of the children, thanks.
> 
> (this is why if I comment on a video I cut out the video itself and leave text identifying what it was -- repeating the same video only slows the page down more)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you need a new computer, but I'll take your word for it.
Click to expand...

She's very talented!


----------



## Corazon




----------



## the other mike




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

I let my skin get too thin
I'd like to pause
No matter what I pretend
Like some pilgrim
Who learns to transcend
Learns to live as if each step was the end


----------



## the other mike

Marco Sfogli on guitar, and Mike Mangini on drums.
From Dream Theater singer's solo project.

Crank it up at 3:30


----------



## the other mike

Marco Sfogli is a little bald guy who reminds 
of a retired Marine buddy.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike




----------



## it_is_the_light

All Is LOVE in ,

the Divine and Sacred LIGHT - : )


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## froggy

Mindful said:


>


Get down brother


----------



## it_is_the_light

Get Down Under !


Aussie Brother and Sister Duo .. Lots of LOVE from Australia

LOVE yourself you are PERFECTION

- : D


----------



## it_is_the_light

The 2nd in 2 Serious Classics here - : )


----------



## the other mike




----------



## it_is_the_light

*FINGERS Mitchell Cullen Freedom Rides Denmark Markets 2012 Australian Tour Steam Roller*


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Corazon




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Check out the 66 Lincoln continental


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike

This month in Poland, on tour with Megadeth. ( The Mega Death Punch tour )


----------



## the other mike

With new guitarist Andy James.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## beautress

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

New guitarist Andy James


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## it_is_the_light

*SLAY- Rhythm Of You (iOS GarageBand Original)*


----------



## MaryL

When I worked at Jeppesen-Sanderson in 1978  and  stood at sunrise and watched the Concord take off, at Stapleton going North ... Anybody else? And we compositors  loved Joe Walsh ordinary average guy...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## froggy

For Kat and her fine looking avatar.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## BS Filter




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Back on tour this year?


----------



## gtopa1

Whoops,,,,

Greg


----------



## Sbiker




----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

The second song (older version than the first) is by a non-Russian.....performed as a Folk Song from the Tsarist era.

Greg


----------



## Sbiker

gtopa1 said:


> The second song (older version than the first) is by a non-Russian.....performed as a Folk Song from the Tsarist era.
> 
> Greg



It's (in both clips) a folk song, just fixed by Balakirev. From this men: Barge Haulers on the Volga - Ilya Repin - Google Arts & Culture


----------



## Mindful




----------



## 007




----------



## Mindful




----------



## 007




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## jasonnfree

Herbie Hancock and 'Watermelon Man'.  Music starts close to 4 minutes.


----------



## jasonnfree

*Michel Petrucciani - Round midnight*

**


----------



## MaryL

Stevie wonder. Golden lady .


----------



## jasonnfree

Michael Petrucciani, Around Midnigh t


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Michael Dunn* (as Miguelito Loveless) & *Phoebe Dorin* (as Antoinette) singing * Sloop John B* in Wild Wild West season 2 - episode 3 "The Night Of The Raven".


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Michael Dunn* (as Miguelito Loveless) & *Phoebe Dorin* (as Antoinette) singing  *Bring A Little Water Sylvie* in Wild Wild West season 1 - episode 3 "The Night The Wizard Shook The Earth".


----------



## Gracie

The soundtrack for amazon's Hunters show.


----------



## Pogo

Ray Charles The Danger Zone  --- Doc Pomus tune

This was the B-side of "Hit the Road Jack"

​


----------



## Alan Stallion

One more from the original Wild Wild West...

*Michael Dunn & Phoebe Dorin* singing *"Ho, Young Rider"* in Wild Wild West season 2 - episode 10 "The Night Of The Green Terror".


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful

jasonnfree said:


> *Michel Petrucciani - Round midnight*
> 
> **



Beautiful piano playing.


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> ​



Lovely.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## beautress

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lara Plays In The Snow (a.k.a., The Skidoo) - from Tomb Raider II*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*1990s Theme - from Monopoly Tycoon OST*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Can Never Go Home Again - The Shangri-Las*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Remember (Walkin' In The Sand) - The Shangri-Las*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Past, Present and Future - The Shangri-Las*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## emilynghiem

Tommy Shaw/STYX live performance
Fooling Yourself/The Angry Young Man
with Youth Orchestra that ROCKS!!!


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## AveryJarhman

As always, I'm stuck in the 60s-70s.

Today and yesterday I've been listening to my vinyl copy of *Love It To Death*, one of my fav albums from my formative years.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## it_is_the_light

*Kito, Empress Of - Wild Girl (Official Video)*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Cable Ties - Sandcastles (Official Video)*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*The Darkness - Love Is Only A Feeling (Official Music Video)*

*English Band , Video Filmed in Australia @ The 3 Sisters NSW*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Pogo

The awesome pianist McCoy Tyner passed away last week at age 81

Watch him work out with Coltrane on this live footage from 1965.  This is just freaking ridiculous.  Completely steals the show.

​Lucy Hamilton


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

I just came from the Walmart. Covid-19 panic!


----------



## Mindful

Marion:

Don't you do that again.

There were two girls pining for you.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Fear - μ-Ziq*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*This Too Shall Pass - Yolanda Adams*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Every Storm (Runs Out Of Rain) - Gary Allan*


----------



## the other mike

A viral song.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## bluzman61

Angelo said:


>


Vai, what a master guitarist!


----------



## the other mike

bluzman61 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vai, what a master guitarist!
Click to expand...

The G-3 shows must be shred fans dream shows, seeing Satch, Vai and Malmsteen 
or Petrucci all on the same night. 

I haven't been to a concert since Metallica in Ft Worth,1998, but I did get to see Van Halen in 1982....it was the Fair Warning/ Diver Down tour I guess....Alex had the monster striped drum kit and did a long killer solo.


----------



## bluzman61

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vai, what a master guitarist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The G-3 shows must be shred fans dream shows, seeing Satch, Vai and Malmsteen
> or Petrucci all on the same night.
> 
> I haven't been to a concert since Metallica in Ft Worth,1998, but I did get to see Van Halen in 1982....it was the Fair Warning/ Diver Down tour I guess....Alex had the monster striped drum kit and did a long killer solo.
Click to expand...

I was lucky enough to see FOUR G3 shows when I lived in Phoenix, Arizona.  At times Vai was even more impressive than Satriani.  But I believe Joe is the better guitarist overall.


----------



## the other mike

bluzman61 said:


> I was lucky enough to see FOUR G3 shows when I lived in Phoenix, Arizona.  At times Vai was even more impressive than Satriani.  But I believe Joe is the better guitarist overall.


He taught Vai at first, but I think he gives him more credit than he may deserve.
I'm surprised Vai doesn't play more 7 and 8 strings with those big hands.


----------



## the other mike

This is Nita Strauss and Courtney Cox from the Iron Maidens
at a NAMM show...


----------



## the other mike

bluzman61 said:


> I was lucky enough to see FOUR G3 shows when I lived in Phoenix, Arizona.  At times Vai was even more impressive than Satriani.  But I believe Joe is the better guitarist overall.


I had a buddy from Ohio who lived out in Tempe Arizona for awhile- late 70's.
He said they used to do peyote buttons and hang out in the canyons and talked about a really cool natural water-slide there. I've never been farther west than Ft Worth Texas. ( except for one trip to Hawaii in 2008)


----------



## the other mike

I'm willing to bet that Joe could play Steve's songs easier than the other way around.
Vai is more improv-style where Joe's more precise. Joe has an overall broader vocabulary or something.

Steve's playing is a little too sporadic and not enough feeling sometimes, if I was to crtiticize him at all. Something I learned from him - play something different every day....learn something new, get a little better ....it's not how long you've been playing , but the quality of what you've been playing, no matter what it is. If you practice something correctly for 15 minutes, it's better than doing it wrong all day.


----------



## bluzman61

Angelo said:


> I'm willing to bet that Joe could play Steve's songs easier than the other way around.
> Vai is more improv-style where Joe's more precise. Joe has an overall broader vocabulary or something.


Yep, probably so.


----------



## Corazon




----------



## the other mike




----------



## eagle1462010

Funniest parady I've ever heard LOL


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## tycho1572

I first heard of this group while showing a new nurse from Texas around the area......


It’s a song that reminds me of democrats.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## MaryL

Corona virus response song #1:


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike

The man doing a cool instrumental version
of Josie.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## buttercup




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

Rolling stones...this could be the last time...


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

1965. My brother was on a aircraft carrier in the gulf of Tonkin putting bombs on skyraiders.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Pogo

Today is the birthday of Nat King Cole.  He would have been 101.  
And there's still never been a voice like him.

​


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## it_is_the_light

Trust in Divine Wisdom


----------



## hjmick




----------



## froggy




----------



## Pogo

​
Bass line at 1:45


----------



## froggy

6


----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Let's Work Together (Part 1) - Wilbert Harrison*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

The incomparable Marisa Monte with Tribalistas, live:  Já Sei Namorar

This is ENTIRELY bluzman61 's fault  

​
CrusaderFrank


----------



## bluzman61

Pogo said:


> The incomparable Marisa Monte with Tribalistas, live:  Já Sei Namorar
> 
> This is ENTIRELY bluzman61 's fault
> 
> ​
> CrusaderFrank


Thanks, Pogo!  I WILL give it a listen.....


----------



## Pogo

bluzman61 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The incomparable Marisa Monte with Tribalistas, live:  Já Sei Namorar
> 
> This is ENTIRELY bluzman61 's fault
> 
> ​
> CrusaderFrank
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Pogo!  I WILL give it a listen.....
Click to expand...


It's loud. Just sayin'.


----------



## bluzman61

Mindful said:


>


Possibly my favorite Talking Heads song.  "Same as it EVER was"........thanks for the post.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pogo said:


> The incomparable Marisa Monte with Tribalistas, live:  Já Sei Namorar
> 
> This is ENTIRELY bluzman61 's fault
> 
> ​
> CrusaderFrank


Saw them in NYC last summer, absolutely glorious!


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The incomparable Marisa Monte with Tribalistas, live:  Já Sei Namorar
> 
> This is ENTIRELY bluzman61 's fault
> 
> ​
> CrusaderFrank
> 
> 
> 
> Saw them in NYC last summer, absolutely glorious!
Click to expand...


Hey Frank

I hate you  

C'mon, hook a brutha up next time.  I will literally drive to New York for Marisa Monte.  You know I will.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## bluzman61

Rambunctious said:


>


Nice video, thanks for the post.  I've been a Jethro Tull fan since the mid 70's.  I won't take the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame seriously until THEY'RE in it.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Alan Stallion

*World (Part 1) - James Brown*


----------



## Mindful

bluzman61 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly my favorite Talking Heads song.  "Same as it EVER was"........thanks for the post.
Click to expand...


One of my regrets, I never got to see them live.

I _do _like this one of theirs.


----------



## Mindful

Bluzman.

I suppose you know Al Green wrote _that _song.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Oh My !


*Angus & Julia Stone - Draw Your Swords [Audio]*


----------



## bluzman61

Mindful said:


> Bluzman.
> 
> I suppose you know Al Green wrote _that _song.


Yep.


----------



## bluzman61

Mindful said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly my favorite Talking Heads song.  "Same as it EVER was"........thanks for the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my regrets, I never got to see them live.
> 
> I _do _like this one of theirs.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the video, another one of my favorites by them.  I never got to to see them live, as well.  I didn't REALLY get into their music until AFTER they had broken up.


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> Bluzman.
> 
> I suppose you know Al Green wrote _that _song.



Here ya go bluzman61  -- another one of my favorite singers and a personal friend, Ellen McIlwaine, her take on the same song

​


----------



## Pogo

More Ellen for bluzman61 check out these blues -- watch out for the note at 1:40.  It will knock you down.

​


----------



## Pogo

bluzman61 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly my favorite Talking Heads song.  "Same as it EVER was"........thanks for the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my regrets, I never got to see them live.
> 
> I _do _like this one of theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the video, another one of my favorites by them.  I never got to to see them live, as well.  I didn't REALLY get into their music until AFTER they had broken up.
Click to expand...


And for y'all Talking Heads heads....

​


----------



## Mindful

Pogo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly my favorite Talking Heads song.  "Same as it EVER was"........thanks for the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my regrets, I never got to see them live.
> 
> I _do _like this one of theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the video, another one of my favorites by them.  I never got to to see them live, as well.  I didn't REALLY get into their music until AFTER they had broken up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And for y'all Talking Heads heads....
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I'm a big fan. David Byrne is still going strong. Did you know he was Scottish? And only fairly recently renounced his British citizenship.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## bluzman61

Pogo said:


> More Ellen for bluzman61 check out these blues -- watch out for the note at 1:40.  It will knock you down.
> 
> ​


Thanks, Pogo.


----------



## bluzman61

I'm listening to Bruce Springsteen's album/CD Nebraska.  This is my favorite album by Bruce.  It's a homemade affair, it features only Bruce on guitar and harmonica.  The sparseness and desperation in these songs make it a highly satisfying listening experience.  If you're only familiar with Bruce's "Born In The USA" type of music, check this one out.  It was released in 1982, just before "Born In The USA".  I can't recommend this one enough.  It IS that good.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful

Magic in his fingers.


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marion Morrison

Ooo, yeah, he did Jimi justice!

I say Jimi would be proud!


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## froggy




----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh yeah, that mufugger's good!


I tell you wut, when I used to play "Stormy Monday", all the other bands around that you could hear would STFU and listen.

I can 12- bar like a mofo. Phrasing ability is a good thing, it don't even have to be complicated. Good, clear statements are what it's about for me.

I love some King. King and Angus Young. Bold, clear statements in your face.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh, here's one of my faves:


----------



## froggy

For you Coyote


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon

I love this music video


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance

imagine there's a mammoth rock festival out in the desert, in 1978, and before the show a devastating sand storm whips up and blows 98 percent of your rock heroes to hell, and the only men standing are Paul Stanley and Cheap Trick drummer Bun E Carlos, with a wall of Marshall amps behind 'em. this is what they would come up with!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Why is the Flame Zone closed ?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Pogo

Kate Bush, in Gaelic:  Mná na hÉireann ("Women of Ireland")


​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## MaryL

Oh that happy feeling. Kennedy is in white house, women were women and wore pillbox hats and smoked Winston lights, if you please.


----------



## Marion Morrison

What happens when black musical geniuses get wigged out.


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike




----------



## AveryJarhman

Thanks to Marion Morrison posting Def Leppard's "Photograph" in another thread, I decided to tune out the world, don headphones while cranking up a vinyl copy of Hysteria, taking a chemical free "trip" down memory lane.


The next trip I'm taking a little later tonight is with Ian Anderson's Aqualung.

Peace ♥


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Seemed appropriate.


R.E.M.- It's the End of the World as We Know It(and I Feel Fine)


----------



## Corazon




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful

Corazon said:


>



I used to live where she is buried. I passed by her gravestone often.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

It's hard to bargle nawdle zouss 
with all these marbles in my mouth...


----------



## Vastator




----------



## Corazon

Angelo said:


> It's hard to bargle nawdle zouss
> with all these marbles in my mouth...


One of the best parody songs from Al Yankovic


----------



## MaryL

Coronavirus 19 song#131.


----------



## MaryL

Coronavirus 19 song#131.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## bluzman61

I'm listening to Pearl Jam's most recent release, Gigaton.  It's quite good so far.  I purchased the CD the other night because it was the ONLY real rock and roll CD at my local Target.  I purchase most of my music at my local Barnes and Noble, but it's closed except for curbside pickup orders.  I'd say if you're a fan of Pearl Jam, don't hesitate to pick it up.  What does it sound like?  It sounds like Pearl Jam, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> I'm listening to Pearl Jam's most recent release, Gigaton.  It's quite good so far.  I purchased the CD the other night because it was the ONLY real rock and roll CD at my local Target.  I purchase most of my music at my local Barnes and Noble, but it's closed except for curbside pickup orders.  I'd say if you're a fan of Pearl Jam, don't hesitate to pick it up.  What does it sound like?  It sounds like Pearl Jam, and that's good enough for me.


I'd like to add that Eddie Vedder is still in fine voice.  I've always liked his vocals, he doesn't disappoint on this release.


----------



## Mr Natural

I’ve been on a Talking Heads kick of late.


----------



## bluzman61

Mr Clean said:


> I’ve been on a Talking Heads kick of late.


Talking Heads ARE mighty fine.  They didn't make a bad album, IMHO.  My favorite is probably Fear Of Music, with Remain In Light close behind.  But you really can't go wrong with ANY of their releases.


----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> It's hard to bargle nawdle zouss
> with all these marbles in my mouth...



That's good stuff.   I respect that he played lefthanded for authenticity.

​


----------



## Pogo

Tori Amos "Cornflake Girl" - live @  "5½ Weeks" Tour 1999

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## the other mike

Pogo said:


> ​


I forgot about her....thanks pogo.
I didn't know there were so many versions of this.
Cool tune.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Alan Stallion

Just learned of the passing of Bill Withers

From 1977...
*
Lovely Day*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lean On Me - Bill Withers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Use Me - Bill Withers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington, Jr. featuring Bill Withers*


----------



## it_is_the_light




----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about her....thanks pogo.
> I didn't know there were so many versions of this.
> Cool tune.
Click to expand...


From her first album "Little Earthquakes".  This one you have here is an outstanding version too, thanks for that.
She was born right down the hill from where I am.  Been a fan forever.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Pogo

For Julie .... Gal Costa  "Topázio" - poetry by Djavan


Kremlin
Berlin
Just to see you and be able to laugh

Lights ...  jasmine
My heart ... broken vase

Illusion, run away
From the border of topaz and wool to ruby

Seduction

To  be able to dream

Stupidity

You break, and broke me

Just at dusk, what is dark

Nobody ever kissed me more purely

I'm remembering you

Once

Kremlin
Berlin
Not to mention, Tel Aviv

Illusion

Run away from me
​


----------



## Pogo

Bill Cosby channels his inner Barry White

​
This guy's got the same turntable I have.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Fed Starving

Classic rock FM radio.  I love my city's choice of rock radio stations.  East coast rock paradise.  On the west coast rock radio is a struggling minority.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Cruisin music


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Erinwltr

Diggin this.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Leon - Shootout On the Plantation, rec 1969 w/ Ringo on drums and George Harrison in the back on guitar

​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## buttercup




----------



## Mindful

Angelo said:


>



I've seen him live in concert, Angelo.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Corazon




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Pogo

Sharon Shannon & Band "Cavan Potholes" (live)

​valamhic


----------



## the other mike




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Former Pres. Candidate Dennis Kucinich sings "Sixteen Tons"

*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## two_iron

Some quarantine music....


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Atticus Finch

Here's what a 70's rocker is listening to.....


----------



## Pogo

Steve Goodman "Vegematic"

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Declaration / A Change Is Gonna Come / People Got To Be Free (Medley) - The 5th Dimension*


----------



## Pogo

Senator Bobby (Bill Minkin) - Sock it To Me

​


----------



## the other mike

Thin Lizzy 1977


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Carly Simon 2 years ago.....
Performing on the QM2


----------



## Mindful

Angelo said:


> Thin Lizzy 1977



Angelo, was Thin Lizzie well known in the States?


----------



## Mindful

Angelo said:


> Carly Simon 2 years ago.....
> Performing on the QM2



Love this one of hers.

That final shot. The times I've taken that flight out of DC.


----------



## the other mike

Mindful said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thin Lizzy 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo, was Thin Lizzie well known in the States?
Click to expand...

.
Jailbreak, Boys are back in Town and a few others got tons of 
radio time when I was growing up in NE Ohio......and I know they toured a lot and opened for a bunch of other bands. I saw them at the World Series of Rock in 1979 at Cleveland Stadium
with Scorpions, Aerosmith, Journey, Ted Nugent and ACDC....

Here's the poster from it I found online - Scorpions was a last-minute add-on I think.


----------



## Mindful

Angelo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thin Lizzy 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo, was Thin Lizzie well known in the States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Jailbreak, Boys are back in Town and a few others got tons of
> radio time when I was growing up in NE Ohio......and I know they toured a lot and opened for a bunch of other bands. I saw them at the World Series of Rock in 1979 at Cleveland Stadium
> with Scorpions, Aerosmith, Journey, Ted Nugent and ACDC....
> 
> Here's the poster from it I found online - Scorpions was a last-minute add-on I think.
> View attachment 321985
Click to expand...


Thanks Angelo. You know they were/are Irish?

I like Ted Nugent and Journey. I'd forgotten about them, till you reminded me.


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thin Lizzy 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo, was Thin Lizzie well known in the States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Jailbreak, Boys are back in Town and a few others got tons of
> radio time when I was growing up in NE Ohio......and I know they toured a lot and opened for a bunch of other bands. I saw them at the World Series of Rock in 1979 at Cleveland Stadium
> with Scorpions, Aerosmith, Journey, Ted Nugent and ACDC....
> 
> Here's the poster from it I found online - Scorpions was a last-minute add-on I think.
> View attachment 321985
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Angelo. You know they were/are Irish?
> 
> I like Ted Nugent and Journey. I'd forgotten about them, till you reminded me.
Click to expand...


Know who else was Irish, probably the most famous Irish band ever?  The Beatles.  Can't be sure about "Parkin" (Ringo) but Lennon, Harrison and McCartney all had roots in Ireland.  They call Liverpool the "33rd County" of Ireland due to the heavy Irish emigration there.


----------



## Pogo

Old French love song done here by the Hamon Martin 5tet: _M'En Revenant des Noces_

​
Dalia


----------



## the other mike

Mindful said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thin Lizzy 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo, was Thin Lizzie well known in the States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Jailbreak, Boys are back in Town and a few others got tons of
> radio time when I was growing up in NE Ohio......and I know they toured a lot and opened for a bunch of other bands. I saw them at the World Series of Rock in 1979 at Cleveland Stadium
> with Scorpions, Aerosmith, Journey, Ted Nugent and ACDC....
> 
> Here's the poster from it I found online - Scorpions was a last-minute add-on I think.
> View attachment 321985
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Angelo. You know they were/are Irish?
> 
> I like Ted Nugent and Journey. I'd forgotten about them, till you reminded me.
Click to expand...

Journey was my favorite band there at the time, because I had been a Santana fan before Greg Rolle left to form Journey with Neal Schon. I was a Journey fan even before Steve Perry came along.
Have you seen Neal's wife btw ?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## the other mike

Angelo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thin Lizzy 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo, was Thin Lizzie well known in the States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Jailbreak, Boys are back in Town and a few others got tons of
> radio time when I was growing up in NE Ohio......and I know they toured a lot and opened for a bunch of other bands. I saw them at the World Series of Rock in 1979 at Cleveland Stadium
> with Scorpions, Aerosmith, Journey, Ted Nugent and ACDC....
> 
> Here's the poster from it I found online - Scorpions was a last-minute add-on I think.
> View attachment 321985
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Angelo. You know they were/are Irish?
> 
> I like Ted Nugent and Journey. I'd forgotten about them, till you reminded me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Journey was my favorite band there at the time, because I had been a Santana fan before Greg Rolle left to form Journey with Neal Schon. I was a Journey fan even before Steve Perry came along.
> Have you seen Neal's wife btw ?
> View attachment 322148
Click to expand...

They have great teeth.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's Nigel, an album/CD originally released in 1979 by Nigel Olsson.  Nigel first gained fame as the drummer in Elton John's band, early in Elton's career.  This album is quite good, it's nice, fairly mellow pop/rock.  Nigel had/has a nice pleasant upper register voice.  It features two songs that made the US Billboard Top 40, "A Little Bit of Soap" and "Dancin' Shoes".  My favorite track is Nigel's fantastic cover of Billy Joel's "Say Goodbye To Hollywood".  All in all a very nice listening experience.  Check it out on YouTube, if you like pop/rock from the late 1970's, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## historycisalpin

I apologize for the repetition, it was not wanted.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Likkmee

Ya'll never heard this.....right ?


----------



## the other mike

1969 Ed Sullivan show


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

A little 70's adrenaline tune


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Blues Man

One of my favorite artists


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Corazon




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison

"Non-essential" My ass!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Those deemed "non-essential" are the backbone of America. True story.


----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> {Marcia Ball}




Ah, Marcia Ball.  Last act I heard before my left ear blew up.


----------



## Pogo

Allman Brothers - One Way Out ... synched video to emulate the Fillmore recording

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike

My friend Gustavo in Brazil doing a little improvising.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> {Marcia Ball}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Marcia Ball.  Last act I heard before my left ear blew up.
Click to expand...


Pogo so I hope to return to this thread and post things approx Saturday. To busy to have posted in it, have to have some time to think of excellent tunes to post.

Excellent that EVERYONE has continued to post in this thread


----------



## Likkmee

Just old stuff.as usual


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Pogo

Rambunctious said:


> {I Am the Walrus}



My thunder, that was impressive.  But I do think they shoulda had an actor to do the King Lear bits. 
And I don't get the Brillo pads.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> {Marcia Ball}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Marcia Ball.  Last act I heard before my left ear blew up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo so I hope to return to this thread and post things approx Saturday. To busy to have posted in it, have to have some time to think of excellent tunes to post.
> 
> Excellent that EVERYONE has continued to post in this thread
Click to expand...


Oosie whenever you post here the quality level goes up 600%.

Well usually


----------



## Rambunctious

Pogo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> {I Am the Walrus}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thunder, that was impressive.  But I do think they shoulda had an actor to do the King Lear bits.
> And I don't get the Brillo pads.
Click to expand...

They are the real deal for Beatles copy.....I would go see them if the did a states run....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Picaro

Opera Diva Day around here, starting off with Cecilia Bartoli and Sumi Jo, followed by Sarah Brightman, Katherine Jenkins, a couple of Germans with long names, and Jackie Evancho, maybe Katherines Battle and Jenkins thrown in.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Corazon




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Corazon




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

I've never been in a bar where this was NOT on the jukebox.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Marion Morrison

Hoo wee, had to post it. This is srs bidness!
Talent this large is almost gone these days.
They got hair bands beat, this stuff is good!
No matter how they try to ham it up.
OoOoo, I luvs me some Grand Funk!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Corazon said:


>


O my, 1985.


----------



## Marion Morrison

An American band!
Man! This reminds me of when I was called "U-boat commander" of the 3 wheelers.
We did the same stuff. Yeah, I tried to take the 3-wheeler across that waterhole..it went glub glub glub.

Live and learn.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


>


Very good! Wow..a post "superstitious" world I never saw coming.
I do like teh SRV. Yeah, he lays it down just right, IMO.
Stevie Wonder did good, too!

Don't leave out the original:

I've loved this stuff forever.


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good! Wow..a post "superstitious" world I never saw coming.
> I do like the SRV
Click to expand...

Same here.(about SRV - and the orig)
I love Martin's solo at 3:30....I think Paul was a little
intimidated having to top that....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison

Hoo boy, she ain't gonna like this black Jewboy n Slash. I think this is a helluva jam.. I love it!

I love that riff!


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison

99% if i iz buzzed and wanna play something, it's Kravitz or The Donnas.
Nothing fancy, just jamming.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


>


Oh! He remembered I like and remember the Frank Marino.
I could jam to this. We used to have fun back in the day.
He was good. That is really good, yet little known stuff.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I pass dykes in Spandex to this.
Sad the way things are now.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Fuck it, Reowr! 
This has 'nuff cowbell and hits that rockbone for me good!
Makes me whip my non-hair! Love it!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hope for when Carter is president and you hope Reagan wins.
1979 this song was.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## the other mike

Any Deep Purple fans ? 
This may be the best cover I ever heard...


----------



## Corazon

Angelo said:


> Any Deep Purple fans ?
> This may be the best cover I ever heard...


I like Deep Purple 
The song below is one of my favourite


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful

Mindful said:


>



The  farmer in the video is none other than Levon Helm, formerly of "The Band".


----------



## Marion Morrison

Corazon said:


>


I remember those dudes!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> Any Deep Purple fans ?
> This may be the best cover I ever heard...


Highway star is one of the best songs ever!
Wasn't David Coverdale the original singer?
The keyboard dude is the best there.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo, have you not seen the Chickenfoot version?

Motherfuckin' Jimmy Squager AND Joe motherfuckin Satriani?
Oh damn! Michael Anthony too!
One of the best things ever!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's the original Highway Star. Complete with Wurlitzer power!


----------



## MaryL

This song was on a NATIONAL LAMPOON CD back in the mid nineties, (actually made before 1972)  this was my favorite song off the album (made by snarky intellectual liberals even):


----------



## Marion Morrison

MaryL said:


> This song was on a NATIONAL LAMPOON CD back in the mid nineties, (actually made before 1972)  this was my favorite song off the album (made by snarky intellectual liberals even):


I think that's Pete Seeger.


----------



## the other mike

Judas Priest live 1991
00:00:00 - (end of) Hell Bent for Leather. 00:00:40 - Heading out to the Highway. 00:05:06 - The Hellion/Electric Eye. 00:09:41 - Diamonds and Rust. 00:13:35 - All Guns Blazing. 00:17:47 - Metal Gods. 00:22:24 - Some Heads are gonna Roll. 0009 - The Ripper. 00:29:53 - Night Crawler. 00:36:10 - Turbo Lover. 00:41:29 - A Touch of Evil. 0027 - Painkiller. 00:53:51 - Green Manalishi (w/ The Two Pronged Crown). 00:59:00 - Breaking the Law. 01:01:20 - Living After Midnight. 01:08:34 - You've got Another Thing Coming.


----------



## Marion Morrison

^That's a good year for Priest. Halford was well-seasoned then.

I never really got into Judas Priest. Halford is very talented, I just never got into it..probably because of the faggotry.
Don't even know who the band members are.

I reckon I'm more of a Maiden dude. Diamonds and Rust is good.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> ^That's a good year for Priest. Halford was well-seasoned then.
> 
> I never really got into Judas Priest. Halford is very talented, I just never got into it..probably because of the faggotry.
> Don't even know who the band members are.
> 
> I reckon I'm more of a Maiden dude. Diamonds and Rust is good.


Scott Travis, the drummer is pretty solid....he's played with Thin Lizzy, Racer X (Paul Gilbert)....he was the one who got Ripper in the band when Rob left.

Not as great as Nicko though.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

A friend just sent me this --- Dutch Pagan Folk group Sowulo

​
GINNUNGAGAP

>> Ginnungagap is the bottomless abyss that was all there was prior to the creation of the cosmos, and into which the cosmos will collapse once again during Ragnarok, the “Twilight of the Gods.” As the Eddic poem _Völuspá_, “The Insight of the Seeress,” describes the time before the cosmos existed:

That was the age when nothing was;​There was no sand, nor sea, nor cool waves,​No earth nor sky nor grass there,​Only Ginnungagap._[1]_​
The Old Norse word _gap_ means the same thing as it does in modern English: a void, an empty space. The meaning of the _ginnung_ element, however, is far less certain. The best guess anyone has come up with so far is Jan de Vries’s suggestion of “magically-charged,”[2] a theory that has gained widespread acceptance.[3] This surely refers to the capacity for something that can serve as the basis for creation to come out of its nothingness.

*Chaos and Cosmos*
This perfect, uninterrupted silence and darkness has close counterparts in other mythologies from around the world. To cite but one example, most of my readers will no doubt be familiar with the famous words of the first chapter of _Genesis_, which describe the state of the universe prior to the intervention of Elohim in Judeo-Christian mythology: “And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the deep.” The opposition between the well-ordered, just, and beneficent cosmos on the one hand and the lawless chaos that surrounds it is perhaps one of the most common themes in religion and in human consciousness more generally.[4]

In the pre-Christian religion of the Norse and other Germanic peoples, this chaos-cosmos split is expressed as an opposition between the innangard, that which is orderly, civilized, and law-abiding, and the utangard, that which is wild and anarchic. Plowed fields are innangard, but beyond the fences that surround them and mark them off reigns the wilderness, the utangard home of the giants. These anti-cosmic forces are constantly trying to drag the Aesir gods, their work, and their ideals back to chaos (and at Ragnarok they will succeed). While the wilderness is utangard enough, the “capital” of chaos, as it were, is Ginnungagap; the abyss is the ultimate destination to which the giants want to bring the world. <<


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## bluzman61

Wings Greatest, a very fine CD of some of the best songs by McCartney and Wings from roughly 1970 to 1978.  My only knock on it is that it inexplicably doesn't include "Listen To What The Man Said", a #1 hit from the summer of 1975.  Paul supposedly chose the songs himself, maybe he never cared for that song.  Who knows?  I liked it when it was a hit, and still enjoy listening to it.  I DO have it on the remastered version of his and Wings Venus and Mars CD, however.


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> Wings Greatest, a very fine CD of some of the best songs by McCartney and Wings from roughly 1970 to 1978.  My only knock on it is that it inexplicably doesn't include "Listen To What The Man Said", a #1 hit from the summer of 1975.  Paul supposedly chose the songs himself, maybe he never cared for that song.  Who knows?  I liked it when it was a hit, and still enjoy listening to it.  I DO have it on the remastered version of his and Wings Venus and Mars CD, however.


On the plus side of the Wings Greatest CD, it DOES have the full, album versions of "Silly Love Songs" and "With A Little Luck", which were both cut considerably in length when they were released as singles.


----------



## Mindful

I like this of theirs:


----------



## bluzman61

Mindful said:


> I like this of theirs:


Thanks for the post.  This song IS on the Wings Greatest CD.


----------



## Rambunctious

*McCartney First Solo Album 1970*




His best work without the Beatles.....


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## jasonnfree




----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's the Muddy Waters Chess Box Set, THE best of the recordings he did for Chess/Checker records from 1947-1972.  Absolutely essential listening for any fan of blues music.  The Box Set IS a bit pricey, it comes in a 3 CD or 6 LP format, but it's worth every dime.


----------



## bluzman61

Now it's disc two of The Muddy Waters Chess Box Set.  I can't stress enough how good this music is.  SO powerful and heartfelt, this is the REAL blues.


----------



## bluzman61

Now it's disc three of The Muddy Waters Chess Box Set.  Wonderful music!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's Discreet Music, a wonderfully relaxing, calm, "ambient" album/CD by Brian Eno, first released in the mid 1970's.  Highly recommended if you like music like this.


----------



## the other mike

Still checking out the Classic Rock Show, getting ready for clubs to reopen soon.
Great show start to finish...they do one of the best Deep Purple covers I've ever seen.
They do ELO, Heart, Led Zeppelin, Kansas, Fleetwood Mac, Eagles and many others....lots of different singers.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## the other mike

EvilEyeFleegle said:


>


I just fell asleep. Thanks.
I was needing a good nap.

Don't get me wrong....I love Pink Floyd's 5 good albums and 
would love to have seen them live.


----------



## MacTheKnife




----------



## the other mike




----------



## bluzman61

MacTheKnife said:


>


Great song!  Have you ever heard Jeff Buckley's version of the song?  It's sublime, and brings goosebumps to my skin, and shivers down my spine.  It's THAT good.  Also, k d lang covered the song quite well.  And I've heard a live version by her that is just fantastic.  The Jeff Buckley version is on his wonderful album/CD, Grace.


----------



## Pogo

Fogerty's Family -- Tiny Desk show, John Fogerty with his kids, done about a week ago.

JC is 75 this month and still has that VOICE

​


----------



## bluzman61

Pogo said:


> Fogerty's Family -- Tiny Desk show, John Fogerty with his kids, done about a week ago.
> 
> JC is 75 this month and still has that VOICE
> 
> ​


Thanks very much for the post, Pogo.  I've been a John Fogerty fan since my dad played CCR's Cosmo Factory album for the family in late 1970.


----------



## bluzman61

Pogo said:


> Fogerty's Family -- Tiny Desk show, John Fogerty with his kids, done about a week ago.
> 
> JC is 75 this month and still has that VOICE
> 
> ​


I just finished watching this.  WOW.  Absolutely fantastic.  I've watched quite a few Tiny Desk concerts on YouTube, THIS one is my favorite.  John still DOES have that VOICE, this is a wonderful mini concert from John and his kids.  EVERY John Fogerty fan or a fan of Creedence Clearwater River needs to watch this.  SO uplifting.  Thanks one more time for this post, Pogo.  Just a splendid viewing and listening experience!


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> {Stevie Wonder; Higher Ground}



Ellen McIlwaine's version

​


----------



## Pogo

bluzman61 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fogerty's Family -- Tiny Desk show, John Fogerty with his kids, done about a week ago.
> 
> JC is 75 this month and still has that VOICE
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished watching this.  WOW.  Absolutely fantastic.  I've watched quite a few Tiny Desk concerts on YouTube, THIS one is my favorite.  John still DOES have that VOICE, this is a wonderful mini concert from John and his kids.  EVERY John Fogerty fan or a fan of Creedence Clearwater River needs to watch this.  SO uplifting.  Thanks one more time for this post, Pogo.  Just a splendid viewing and listening experience!
Click to expand...


John gets well-deserved accolades for his outstanding Stephen Foster type songwriting, his vision to conceive a finished piece of music and put it together, arranging, producing etc, maybe underrated for his lead guitar playing which to my ears stands with anyone you can name.  And there are others who do those things well, but to me what puts him in a class of his own is that otherworldly _voice_.  There's just none like it.  And you don't expect it from his speaking voice but once the music starts he just transforms into this other character.


----------



## Pogo

bluzman61 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fogerty's Family -- Tiny Desk show, John Fogerty with his kids, done about a week ago.
> 
> JC is 75 this month and still has that VOICE
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished watching this.  WOW.  Absolutely fantastic.  I've watched quite a few Tiny Desk concerts on YouTube, THIS one is my favorite.  John still DOES have that VOICE, this is a wonderful mini concert from John and his kids.  EVERY John Fogerty fan or a fan of Creedence Clearwater River needs to watch this.  SO uplifting.  Thanks one more time for this post, Pogo.  Just a splendid viewing and listening experience!
Click to expand...


How'd ya like that baseball bat guitar for _Centerfield_.  He's a big baseball fan, which only adds to the respect factor.  He's got another guitar painted in plaid just like his trademark flannel shirts -- when he straps it on you can't see the guitar, it bleds in 

If you want to invest the time here's a worthwhile interview. He goes into the germination of several songs like Proud Mary (25:35) and Green River (11:47) (which btw looks like this -- this is the inspiration for the song title):






​


----------



## bluzman61

Pogo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fogerty's Family -- Tiny Desk show, John Fogerty with his kids, done about a week ago.
> 
> JC is 75 this month and still has that VOICE
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished watching this.  WOW.  Absolutely fantastic.  I've watched quite a few Tiny Desk concerts on YouTube, THIS one is my favorite.  John still DOES have that VOICE, this is a wonderful mini concert from John and his kids.  EVERY John Fogerty fan or a fan of Creedence Clearwater River needs to watch this.  SO uplifting.  Thanks one more time for this post, Pogo.  Just a splendid viewing and listening experience!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How'd ya like that baseball bat guitar for _Centerfield_. He's a big baseball fan, which only adds to the respect factor. He's got another guitar painted in plaid just like his trademark flannel shirts -- when he straps it on you can't see the guitar, it bleds in
> 
> If you want to invest the time here's a worthwhile interview. He goes into the germination of several songs like Proud Mary (25:35) and Green River (11:47) (which btw looks like this -- this is the inspiration for the song title):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

His baseball bat guitar IS awesome!  And thanks for the info on the interview.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## bluzman61

Angelo said:


>


Great song, thanks for the video!


----------



## Pogo

Angelo said:


> {CCR Sweet Hitchhiker}



I believe that's the only CCR Fogerty song that Saul Zaentz didn't power-grab.  The only one JC actually owned.  Although I believe after Zaentz ran down the curtain and joined the choir invisibule and Fantasy got sold, the new label owner (Concord and Norman Lear) restored things.


----------



## Pogo

bluzman61 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fogerty's Family -- Tiny Desk show, John Fogerty with his kids, done about a week ago.
> 
> JC is 75 this month and still has that VOICE
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished watching this.  WOW.  Absolutely fantastic.  I've watched quite a few Tiny Desk concerts on YouTube, THIS one is my favorite.  John still DOES have that VOICE, this is a wonderful mini concert from John and his kids.  EVERY John Fogerty fan or a fan of Creedence Clearwater River needs to watch this.  SO uplifting.  Thanks one more time for this post, Pogo.  Just a splendid viewing and listening experience!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How'd ya like that baseball bat guitar for _Centerfield_. He's a big baseball fan, which only adds to the respect factor. He's got another guitar painted in plaid just like his trademark flannel shirts -- when he straps it on you can't see the guitar, it bleds in
> 
> If you want to invest the time here's a worthwhile interview. He goes into the germination of several songs like Proud Mary (25:35) and Green River (11:47) (which btw looks like this -- this is the inspiration for the song title):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​His baseball bat guitar IS awesome!  And thanks for the info on the interview.
Click to expand...


It looks like it might have been modified from a Martin Backpacker.  I've seen people get decent sound out of those when amplified.  I had one but never liked the action on it and sold it off.


----------



## Pogo

Howlin' Wolf "Smokestack Lightning"
The riff John Fogerty used for Susie Q

​


----------



## Pogo

Kate Bush _Mother Stands for Comfort_

​


----------



## Alan Stallion

In memory of the recently passed Sam Lloyd
*
Scrubs Ted's Band Every song*
Billed on the show at The Worthless Peons, in real life went as The Blanks.
Songs included: *Somewhere Over The Rainbow*, *Theme from Speed Racer*, *Theme from Underdog*, *Theme from The Facts Of Life*, *Theme from The Six Million Dollar Man*, *Theme from Charles In Charge*, *Folgers commercial jingle*, *Maniac*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Ginger Baker's Air Force, live performance on German TV 50 years ago
Where's the drum part you ask?  16:56.  Then again later, I guess it's a second take.

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Dick Foster

At this very moment my UNam Cest le Funk album on my iPod.
Here's a selection from it.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Dick Foster

Listened to Switched on Bach and Well Tampered Synthesizer by WALTER Carlos and now Willow Weep for Me by Wes Montgomery.


----------



## Alan Stallion

RIP Cady Groves. 30 years young.
*
Oh Darling - Plug In Stereo featuring Cady Groves*

I love the way she says "no"


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## Pogo

Caterina Valente "Corcovado" about 1963

​


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Bowie


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Cocaine bowie


He hated the souless ,culture less ,artistically devoid ,lowest common denominator ,brainwashed, left wing progressive nazi white transplants more than I did ......YEAH HE DID




Born uk died a New Yorker who also loathe what they city became


We wouldn't bother him on the street or in a gallery , or bar , or theater ,or restaurants blah blah blah  ferddy la de dah derp..

THEN They came after watching sex and the city ....derp.......they came from Kansas...they came from Ohio., they came from Texas they came from Idaho they came from canada they came from Australia and a dozen other euro loser counties with face book accounts and cameras on thier fuckin nuiscance phones ...


CvsTagetStarbucks plastic globo homo inc  drones !
Fuckin useful idiot lefty white kids ...ferp

Go hang out with Taylor's swift and achy breakys kid  in bushwick yeah right ...get da fuck outta here nyc

Beep beep



His last album dark ...I thought it was great ...RIP you genuine creative soul


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## bluzman61

Mindful said:


>


I love Ry Cooder's work, thanks for the video.


----------



## bluzman61

Right now I'm listening to "But Seriously, Folks........", an album/CD by Joe Walsh.  It's an uneven, but pretty good album.  And it features the long, unedited version of "Life's Been Good", at almost NINE minutes in length.  Fantastic track!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

bluzman61 said:


> Right now I'm listening to "But Seriously, Folks........", an album/CD by Joe Walsh.  It's an uneven, but pretty good album.  And it features the long, unedited version of "Life's Been Good", at almost NINE minutes in length.  Fantastic track!



I loved him too.

So much to listen to.

For every mood.


----------



## Dick Foster

Pogo said:


> Caterina Valente "Corcovado" about 1963
> 
> ​


  Portuguese is the sexiest language on earth especially the way they sing it in Brazil. The women almost always give me wood.


----------



## Mindful

Dick Foster said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caterina Valente "Corcovado" about 1963
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese is the sexiest language on earth especially the way they sing it in Brazil. The women almost always give me wood.
Click to expand...


Just by talking? Or singing?


----------



## Dick Foster

Mindful said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caterina Valente "Corcovado" about 1963
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese is the sexiest language on earth especially the way they sing it in Brazil. The women almost always give me wood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just by talking? Or singing?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. Don't you get wood when a good looking woman blows in your ear? You ain't gay are ya?


----------



## Mindful

Dick Foster said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caterina Valente "Corcovado" about 1963
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese is the sexiest language on earth especially the way they sing it in Brazil. The women almost always give me wood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just by talking? Or singing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah. Don't you get wood when a good looking woman blows in your ear? You ain't gay are ya?
Click to expand...


Gay? Not yet.


----------



## bluzman61

Mindful said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caterina Valente "Corcovado" about 1963
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese is the sexiest language on earth especially the way they sing it in Brazil. The women almost always give me wood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just by talking? Or singing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah. Don't you get wood when a good looking woman blows in your ear? You ain't gay are ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay? Not yet.
Click to expand...

He-he!  "We'll have a GAY old time!"  Courtesy of The Flintstones, but when "gay" obviously meant something QUITE different........


----------



## Mindful

bluzman61 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caterina Valente "Corcovado" about 1963
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese is the sexiest language on earth especially the way they sing it in Brazil. The women almost always give me wood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just by talking? Or singing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah. Don't you get wood when a good looking woman blows in your ear? You ain't gay are ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay? Not yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he!  "We'll have a GAY old time!"  Courtesy of The Flintstones, but when "gay" obviously meant something QUITE different........
Click to expand...


Strange that. It used to be Gay Paree, (Paris) which indicated fun and happiness.


----------



## Pogo

Dick Foster said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caterina Valente "Corcovado" about 1963
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese is the sexiest language on earth especially the way they sing it in Brazil. The women almost always give me wood.
Click to expand...


Portuguese is like pouring honey in your ears.

That woman is really impressive.  Italian born in France, signs in/speaks English, French, Spanish, Portuguese, German, Swedish, I think Greek and a couple others.  And obviously knows exactly what she's doing on the guitar.  Oh and she was a tap dancer too.  Way too much talent for one person.  She's 89 now.


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caterina Valente "Corcovado" about 1963
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese is the sexiest language on earth especially the way they sing it in Brazil. The women almost always give me wood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just by talking? Or singing?
Click to expand...


Actually ---- either one.  Portuguese is _that_ sexy.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## candycorn

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


Right now, I'm listing to my co-worker bitch about someone....please...shoot...me.


----------



## Corazon




----------



## the other mike




----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's Rock Of The Westies, Elton John's somewhat hastily assembled album/CD in late 1975 following on the heels of one of his masterpieces, Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy.  Rock Of The Westies is a bit uneven, but a very enjoyable listening experience.  And it features the huge hit "Island Girl", plus lesser hits "Grow Some Funk" and "I Feel Like a Bullet (In The Gun of Robert Ford)".  All in all a NEAR essential album/CD for Elton fans, not so much for the casual fan.  And the CD version has two bonus tracks, I believe they were originally "B sides" of 45 singles.  They're OK, but nothing fantastic. (Pun IS intended.)


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Panama - Van Halen*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Still Of The Night - Whitesnake*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rocket - Def Leppard*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Heartbreaker - Grand Funk Railroad*


----------



## Desperado




----------



## Desperado




----------



## Desperado




----------



## Desperado




----------



## Desperado




----------



## Desperado




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike

Zakk doing ZZ and Jimi, 1993


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's the self-titled debut album from Dire Straits.  The CD sounds fantastic, and it features my favorite song by the group, "Sultans of Swing".  Highly recommended.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Alan Stallion

In honor of Elon Musk and Claire Boucher's new baby named X Æ A-12, here's a song from Claire.

*We Appreciate Power - Grimes*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Shawnee_b

John Mayall but changing it to Freddy Mercury now


----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and the newly married man and his other half always!!!

Holly


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Blues Man

Man this guy is too young to have that voice.  I'm jealous


----------



## Shawnee_b




----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's Let It Be, the last studio album released by the Beatles.  The remastered CD sounds fantastic!


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's Colorado, by Neil Young with Crazy Horse.  This album/CD was first released in October of last year, and the CD sounds great.  It's a pretty darn good album, and it has some sounds that remind me of older, classic material by Neil Young and Crazy Horse.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's the self-titled debut album/CD by Buffalo Springfield.  This one includes their big hit song, "For What It's Worth".  The remastered CD sounds great.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Mozart


----------



## Marion Morrison

No time for Living Loving Maid on this one. (Black Dog)
Nice to see other sites besides YouTube hosting music.




__





						Video Clips from CMT
					

Watch miscellaneous Video Clips from CMT




					www.cmt.com


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Shawnee_b




----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's Buffalo Springfield Again, the group's second album.  I like this one a bit better than their first album.  The band seems to be more focused, their playing is "tighter", and Neil Young has a bit more presence on this one.  The remastered CD sounds wonderful.  Highly recommended.


----------



## bluzman61

Now it's Last Time Around, the third, and last studio album by Buffalo Springfield.  I like this one quite a bit, despite it getting mostly so-so reviews.  There's very little presence of Neil Young on this one, however, this could be why most give it only lukewarm reviews.  I've read that Neil had already left the group before the album was released.  I like it a bit better than their first album, but not as much as their second.  Still, it's a very worthwhile and listenable recording, and recommended to those who enjoy(ed) their first two albums.  And the remastered CD sounds great.


----------



## bluzman61

If you ever see Retrospective: The Best of Buffalo Springfield, a single album/CD, pick this one up.  It features 12 of some of the best songs from their three studio albums.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Mindful




----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's My Way, a tribute album/CD to the music of Frank Sinatra, by Willie Nelson, released in 2018.  Willie is still in fine vocal form on this one.  Essential album/CD to any fans of Willie OR Frank.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's Close To The Edge by Yes.  This is my favorite album/CD by the group, every musician on this recording is just amazing.  The remastered CD sounds great.  One of the best, if not THE best Progressive Rock album I've heard.  HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's Changes Two Bowie by David Bowie.  It features some of his best songs from his early work, roughly from 1971 to 1980.  The sound of this remastered CD is just amazing.  Highly recommended if you like Bowie's early stuff.


----------



## beautress

Angelo said:


>


Good one!


----------



## the other mike

This is the Megadeth guitarist....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Mandatory Sunday AM War Pigs. What a great song, IMO. This video actually does it justice. That's rare.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's Beneath This Gruff Exterior, a fantastic album/CD by John Hiatt & The Goners, featuring the incredible slide guitarist Sonny Landreth.  This is just wonderful electric folk/blues/roots/rock and roll music all rolled up into one intoxicating mix.  The song, "My Baby Blue", could've and SHOULD'VE been a radio hit.  But unfortunately John Hiatt's music has almost always been TOO good for radio.  The remastered CD sounds absolutely amazing.  This release is HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*It's In The Book (Grandma's Lye Soap) {edit} - Johnny Standley
*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Thing - Phil Harris*


----------



## derk




----------



## derk




----------



## derk




----------



## derk




----------



## derk




----------



## derk




----------



## derk




----------



## derk




----------



## derk




----------



## derk




----------



## derk




----------



## MaryL

Unquiet void: ANGLES. Ambient Electronica.


----------



## MaryL

2001 and I'm stunned at the recent death of my mother, I heard this song whilst I was raking up the leaves right after 9/11. Autumn, silent. A bright  fall day...I cried as I raked up those leaves.... Its a rather touching instrumental.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ticket To Ride - Carpenters*


----------



## McRib




----------



## Mindful




----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## derk




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

snot
Lyrics get more relevant every year....hey you where's your chip!


Well, it's just another song
Talkin' about how you let them take your rights
Another redundant verse about how you refused to fight & lost
What cost? Your cause has got no champion
How could you hope to win? By just complaining
Now it's raining on you parade
Decisions made could cost you dearly
Not just your money but your freedom
Are you wealthy improper choices could be deadly
They took your so-called rights
You didn't even fight

Well, here's your motherfuckin' wake up call
And there just ain't no way around it
Caught you asleep once again & we ain't havin' it
Got freedumb for you to do just what they tell you
You missed that train of thought
You refuse to be taught a lesson
Now this is what I'm guessing
You'll be held accountable
The things you didn't want to know
You're stressin'
Now with your mind they keep messin'
They took your so-called rights, you didn't even fight
While you were busy fuckin' sleepin'
You know your government was creepin'
Somebody left the door unlocked while you were asleep
Your life was bought & sold, yes, to the highest bidder
Left you in sitcom hell
So convinced you're doing well
You sit back synapses are attacked
American gladiators are the only thing they're given' back
You're dying & in your mind, while they keep lying,

They took your so-called rights
You didn't even fight


----------



## Corazon




----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Shawnee_b

The voices in my head.


----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's The Beatles 2 CD collection, 1962-1966.  There's some great stuff on this, with MOST of their best songs from that time period.  The remastered CD's sound fantastic.  Highly recommended.


----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers Greatest Hits CD.  This one is awesome!  It has 18 of the best of their songs on one VERY nice sounding remastered CD.  HIGHLY recommended.  This one has ALL of their hits up through the early 1990's and some key album tracks.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Diggus




----------



## Corazon

Shawnee_b said:


> The voices in my head.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Despite the stupid rebel flags, one of the coolest bands of the 70's. I had tickets to see them at KSU that year before the crash so sadly never got to.( Kent State University, Ohio).


----------



## Mindful

Seen him many times in concert.


----------



## bluzman61

Mindful said:


> Seen him many times in concert.


I saw him live once.  He was fantastic, just a wonderful performer.


----------



## bluzman61

Right now it's The Traveling Wilburys, Vol. 1.  The remastered CD sounds great and has two nice sounding extra tracks that weren't originally released.  Highly recommended.  Humorous note about the Wilburys - They released just one more studio album after this one and comically titled it, "The Traveling Wilburys, Vol.  3", even though there never WAS a volume 2!


----------



## Mindful

A bit different.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Right now?


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## Corazon




----------



## McRib




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

odanny said:


>


Love The Dead South!


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## McRib




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## historycisalpin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## McRib




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## McRib

EvilEyeFleegle said:


>



Love that song, if you ever saw the movie "The Founder" starring Michael Keaton (good film, about Ray Kroc) I couldn't believe they never used that song in the movie, Knopfler must have wanted too much money for it.


----------



## Rambunctious

From the new release of Tea for the Tillerman 2....


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*That's A Lie - Too Much Joy (with L.L. Cool J)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Das Omen - Mysterious Art*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Head On - The Jesus and Mary Chain*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wonderamaland - Dramarama*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Drama! - Erasure*


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man

I'm overdosing on Shuggie Otis This  morning


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rocko




----------



## the other mike

Angelo said:


>


Here's an original from Cesar.
He had a band in Mexico called the Arkitecht - metal music, not sure if they're still around.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Likkmee

Before it's banned and he gets beheaded


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man

Kingfish


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Blues Man

All Steely Dan all day today


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Blues Man said:


> All Steely Dan all day today


Larry Carlton on guitar.....april 2020


----------



## Mindful

Angelo said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Steely Dan all day today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Carlton on guitar.....april 2020
Click to expand...


Love him

Saw him live in Frankfurt.


----------



## Dekster




----------



## Mindful




----------



## McRib




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Pogo

For Lucy Hamilton who mentioned Northern Soul in another thread --- okay not really NS but this was playing in my head -- 1962

​Not Carole King's best work but nicely handled.


----------



## Pogo

Admittedly to describe Fela Anikulapo Kuti's music as "infectious" is like announcing "this just in, water is wet", but this particularly so, this week's favourite, No Buredi (No Bread)

Note the record label that misspells "pidgin English" as "Pidgeon"

​


----------



## CremeBrulee

This is what I'm listening to..buddy.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Carol Burnett owns Sonny and Cher. (With Harvey Corman)

Yeah umm..uhh..Carol's show is still around and nobody gives a fuck about Sonny n Cher.
At this time, their show was on Prime Time tv.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Quincy Jones!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## Rambunctious

Must watch live Bowie....


----------



## the other mike

Song starts about halfway.....


----------



## Pogo

Found object

Not sure if I've ever heard this much music packed into five minutes and forty-eight seconds.  Seems like an hour's worth.  

Aziza Mustafa Zadeh: "Heartbeat"

Warning: _serious_ chops ahead

​


----------



## Rambunctious

Pogo said:


> Found object
> 
> Not sure if I've ever heard this much music packed into five minutes and forty-eight seconds.  Seems like an hour's worth.
> 
> Aziza Mustafa Zadeh: "Heartbeat"
> 
> Warning: _serious_ chops ahead
> 
> ​


Wow....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Sunday AM War Pigs.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

New music from Sparks

*The Existential Threat - Sparks*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful

Alan Stallion said:


> New music from Sparks
> 
> *The Existential Threat - Sparks*



I was going to post that one.

You beat me to it.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## 007




----------



## Alan Stallion

Mindful said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> New music from Sparks
> 
> *The Existential Threat - Sparks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to post that one.
> 
> You beat me to it.
Click to expand...


It was funny. I got a "like" on a video (see below) I posted a few months ago on the humor forum. So I went to see if Cyriak, the guy who made the video, had done anything recently and came across the Sparks track.


----------



## Mindful

Alan Stallion said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> New music from Sparks
> 
> *The Existential Threat - Sparks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to post that one.
> 
> You beat me to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was funny. I got a "like" on a video (see below) I posted a few months ago on the humor forum. So I went to see if Cyriak, the guy who made the video, had done anything recently and came across the Sparks track.
Click to expand...


Is that England? They’re driving on the left.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Mindful said:


> Is that England? They’re driving on the left.



Yes, Worthing, England. Southern coast.


----------



## Mindful

Alan Stallion said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that England? They’re driving on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Worthing, England. Southern coast.
Click to expand...


Noticed the pier.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Number one 50 yrs ago


----------



## Persistence Of Memory




----------



## Persistence Of Memory




----------



## Mindful




----------



## 007




----------



## 007

This little babe has a Mylie Cyrus kinda sound going on...


----------



## 007




----------



## Alan Stallion

*More Than This - Roxy Music*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Lissie has a good body of work with Morgan Page.

*The Longest Road - Morgan Page featuring Lissie*


----------



## Natural Citizen

Elvis Presley playlist...


----------



## the other mike

I love this kid from Australia,...


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## the other mike

Best opening riff ever....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## 007




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Persistence Of Memory




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Blues Man

One of my favorite newer blues singers and yes that is Dan Auerbach of the Black Keys playing back up


----------



## Marion Morrison

__





						Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Know (Live With Randy Rhoads, 1981) – смотреть видео онлайн в Моем Мире | Николай Страхов
					

Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Know (Live With Randy Rhoads, 1981) – 27 просмотров, продолжительность: 04:53 мин. Смотреть бесплатно видеоальбом Николая Страхова в социальной сети Мой Мир.




					my.mail.ru
				



This had the best audio.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I must say I wuvs me some Randy Rhodes.
Ozzy too.
"The media sells it, and you live the role".
Randy already had all the songs, Ozzy just put words to them.
They did well.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

I don't mind working.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## McRib




----------



## mdk




----------



## beautress

Don't know why, but this morning I was thinking about the movie..

This version shows some of the scenes from this enchanting flick:
​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Persistence Of Memory




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and this awesome act always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Blues Man

This guy is Fantastic


----------



## Blues Man

I really like this group


I could watch Laura Lee play the bass all day


----------



## Mindful




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Marion Morrison

Sunday AM War Pigs. Why? Because for some reason I heard it every Sunday AM at around 7:00-8:00 AM for a decade or so. (On the radio)


----------



## Marion Morrison

In my day, this was "Photograph".


----------



## Mindful

I was told once ~ by a German~ that Britain had the best rock bands.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> I was told once ~ by a German~ that Britain had the best rock bands.


They got some good ones. Those guys are good.

Slade, Def Leppard, Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

I like 80s who better than 60 s 70s who 

Is that wrong


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was told once ~ by a German~ that Britain had the best rock bands.
> 
> 
> 
> They got some good ones. Those guys are good.
> 
> Slade, Def Leppard, Led Zeppelin.
Click to expand...


Marion, I looked up the band Def Leppard, and didn’t know the drummer had lost an arm in a road accident. And continued drumming, with the support and encouragement from the rest of the group.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

James Brown worked hard, baby. His dancers got exactly jack shit on him!
He was a serious American badass!


----------



## BigDave




----------



## the other mike

BigDave said:


>


I remember when they came to Akron that year
with Rush opening for them. I missed that one but was at the Blizzard snow-in concert in 78 in Richfield ( where the Cavs used to play)

I did see Rush open for Ted Nugent in 75 then the 2112 tour I had front row (76).


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

1976


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## BigDave




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

one for thought criminal .....freely expressing herself and offering her first hand medical insights......dr stella


----------



## Blues Man

RIP Peter Green

One of the greats


----------



## BigDave




----------



## Rambunctious

Fitting for today.....


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Well, Sunday's over, but OK. I ended up doing a lot of work on Sunday and am running late.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## BigDave




----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Rambunctious said:


>



Saw these guys do this at the Alexandria Roller Rink in 1971.  Blistering.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Deplorable Yankee said:


>



I was there, not 20 feet from Mr. Cocker.


----------



## Mindful

For those we loved and lost:


----------



## BigDave




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Alison always!!!

Holly (a fan of her since 1994)


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mindful




----------



## BigDave

Judas Priest 1983 US Festival


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## the other mike

killer Montrose cover


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## dunikizy

He was a serious American badass!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

The Germans can do it.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## GLASNOST

Johann Hölzel "Rock Me Amedeus".


----------



## Mindful

For hot humid nights.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


>


I never have liked Nuno Bettencourt.  
He ushered in an era of music suck.
Barracuda kicks ass. I have hooked a  6' barracuda..that is not nice.
That's all Nancy there. Nancy Wilson gives me a chubber.
Oh! the e-chord jamming!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Best new band besides Hank III
God bless him, he don't give a fuck, jewfro and all, but it kicks ass. That's the bottom line.


----------



## Marion Morrison

James Brown had the tightest band ever! Watch his ankles! 
I saw that in the 80s and was like   
James Brown was an American badass!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


>


Panama is from 1984.  Not with Jimmy Squager, I mean Sammy Hagar.
Not that Sammy Hagar isn't great, but Panama is from b4 that.

So is Drop Dead Legs.


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Marion Morrison

Apparently some youngers like "Drop Dead Legs", too.
I used to just crank it! It stands on its own!
Dammit! They cut the outro, fuck that!
Yeahh..this is the way I heard it.

Now where's mah Marlin Model 60?


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> Panama is from 1984.  Not with Jimmy Squager, I mean Sammy Hagar.
> Not that Sammy Hagar isn't great, but Panama is from b4 that.
> 
> So is Drop Dead Legs.


No shit Huckleberry.
I know my VH.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## JohnHI




----------



## Mindful




----------



## CremeBrulee

Stuck in that dance hall.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Kristine Jackson on Blues Radio International Viral Anti Viral World Tour Cleveland, OH 2020*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Coyote

Carmelita - by Warren Zevon


I hear Mariachi static on my radio 
And the tubes they glow in the dark 
And I'm there with her in Ensenada 
And I'm here in Echo Park
Carmelita hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down 
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town


----------



## Coyote

Connie Dover - Ubi Caritus


----------



## Coyote

Nitty Gritty Dirtband - American Dream


----------



## LuckyDuck

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


Two Steps from Hell.  They compose music for films, mostly bombastic material (i.e., Victory).


----------



## Coyote

BoDeans - Texas Ride Song...fun road music


----------



## Coyote

Eric Clapton, 1970 - Let it Rain


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

K.D. Lang - After the Gold Rush


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote

The Youngblood’s - Get Together
one of my all time favorites...

_Some may come and some may go
We shall surely pass
When the one that left us here
Returns for us at last
We are but a moment's sunlight
Fading in the grass_


----------



## BothWings

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



These days I generally only listen to music barely a quarter as much as I used to... but lately I've been listening to Omar Faruk Tekbilek a bit...plus Khatia Buniatishvili, the Who, a little Pink Floyd and Genesis here and there....

I let you know what else "turns up".

Edit: Add The Doors "Texas Radio and the Big Beat" to the list for the ride home!


----------



## Coyote

Rainbow - Star Gazer


----------



## Coyote

Blackmore’s Night - Village Lanterne

Ritchie Blackmore - from Deep Purple to Rainbow to Blackmore’s Night.


----------



## Coyote

Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show - Sylvia’s Mother


----------



## the other mike

BothWings said:


> .... and Genesis


You ever hear any of the short-lived
Ray Wilson era ?


----------



## Coyote

Gordon Lightfoot - another who I was lucky enough to see in concert long ago.

Sundown


----------



## Coyote

The Band - The Weight


----------



## Coyote

Uriah Heep - Wizard
love seeing the videos of live performances but 70's clothing style really sucked 


_Why don't we listen to the voices in our hearts
'Cause then I know we'd find that we're not so far apart
Everybody's got to be happy, everyone should sing
For we know the joy of life, the peace that love can bring
So spoke the wizard in his mountain home
The vision of his wisdom means we'll never be alone
And I will dream of my magic night
And the million silver stars that guide me with their light_


----------



## Coyote

Derek and the Dominos - Layla
original version


----------



## Coyote

Toto - Africa
...am blessing the rains that are coming now, it has been dry


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote

Leonard Cohen - Everbody Knows

_Everybody knows that the dice are loaded_
_Everybody rolls with their fingers crossed
Everybody knows the war is over
Everybody knows the good guys lost
Everybody knows the fight was fixed
The poor stay poor, the rich get rich
That's how it goes_
_Everybody knows_


----------



## Coyote

In the 70’s and 80’s, there was a radio show called Music Americana, with Dick Cerri hosting.  I listened to it when I lived in the DC area, until, I moved away.  They showcased a lot of talent, and there were live performances as well at the Cellar Door and Wolf Trap.  Dick Cerri is gone now, but the music goes on.

Every year they did a top twenty.  This song of the Irish Troubles, was one of them.

Paddy O’Reilly - There Were Roses


_Isaac was my friend he cried_
_He begged them with his tears
But centuries of hatred
Have ears that do not hear
An eye for an eye
That was all that filled their minds
And another eye for another eye_
_Till everyone was blind_


----------



## Coyote

Good song from a good movie:  I See Fire....


_Now I see fire, inside the mountain_
_I see fire, burning the trees
And I see fire, hollowing souls
And I see fire, blood in the breeze_
_And I hope that you'll remember me



_


----------



## Coyote

Loreena McKinnett - Caravanserai


----------



## Coyote

Traffic - John Barleycorn Must Die


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BothWings

Coyote said:


> Gordon Lightfoot - another who I was lucky enough to see in concert long ago.
> 
> Sundown



Wow! I was just thinking about that sotnight at work.


Coyote said:


> Gordon Lightfoot - another who I was lucky enough to see in concert long ago.
> 
> Sundown


Wow! I was just thinking about that to an hour ago at work.


----------



## Coyote

BothWings said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon Lightfoot - another who I was lucky enough to see in concert long ago.
> 
> Sundown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I was just thinking about that sotnight at work.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon Lightfoot - another who I was lucky enough to see in concert long ago.
> 
> Sundown
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I was just thinking about that to an hour ago at work.
Click to expand...

I like this one by him also


----------



## Marion Morrison

Did I NOT post this recently?


----------



## Coyote

1971 at the Shea Stadium


----------



## the other mike

Kansas live at the Whiskey 77 or 78 I'm guessing.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Don't hate.  There was 1984, and then there was 1985.


----------



## the other mike

"Don't hate. " That's a good one Marion

1978 Wolfman Jack introducing Journey....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> "Don't hate. " That's a good one Marion
> 
> 1978 Wolfman Jack introducing Journey....


That's good stuff! 
That audio is not so good, but for that performance, that may be all there is.
It was a great performance. The guitar solo sucks.
In no way does that mean that wasn't an epic song.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Woo! Boston was good!


----------



## the other mike

Marion Morrison said:


> Woo! Boston was good!


Boston did their debut album when they opened for Black Sabbath 1978


Marion Morrison said:


> That's good stuff!
> That audio is not so good, but for that performance, that may be all there is.
> It was a great performance. The guitar solo sucks.


Journey was great-sounding live at Cleveland Stadium back in 1979.


----------



## Coyote

Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride



I know that song! Talk about obscure!
Ride Captain Ride, upon your Mystery Ship.
That guitar solo is better than the latest Journey one.


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that song! Talk about obscure!
> Ride Captain Ride, upon your Mystery Ship.
Click to expand...


Remember this one?

Blind Faith - Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood 1969


----------



## Marion Morrison

This ain't bad, rather heavy..be warned.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that song! Talk about obscure!
> Ride Captain Ride, upon your Mystery Ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember this one?
> 
> Blind Faith - Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood 1969
Click to expand...

Only if the word "wasted" is in there. Oh! This is it! Awesome! Yeah..Awesome song!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Yeah..PFFT! 
PS: God Bless the 70s! Girls were SOOooo hot back then!
I bet some girl likes the short-short man days, too.


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> This ain't bad, rather heavy..be warned.


Good one!


----------



## Coyote

Joe Henry - Kings Highway


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Joe Henry - Kings Highway


Cutting sod with a body nearby..yikes! I know that tune from someone else.
I only cut sod with critters..
Oh, the way my cousin cried when I buried her dog. I loved the feller too, that sucked.
He was a sweet soul.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Henry - Kings Highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting sod with a body nearby..yikes! I know that tune from someone else.
> I only cut sod with critters..
> Oh, the way my cousin cried when I buried her dog. I loved the feller too, that sucked.
> He was a sweet soul.
Click to expand...

It was Tom Petty I heard sing it. Different song altogether.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote

Boney M - Rivers of Babylon 1978


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote

Angelo said:


>


She has the most wonderful voice...love her singing


----------



## the other mike

Maysa Leaks


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

The news came today that jazz bassist genius Gary Peacock has passed away at the age of 85.  He will be missed greatly for his collaborations with Keith Jarrett and Jack DeJohnette, but in memory of the passing of a giant, here’s a different collaboration with the brilliant guitarist Ralph Towner playing 12-string.


----------



## Coyote

Janis Joplin - Me and Bobby McGee


----------



## Coyote

Bruce Springsteen...a young Bruce Sprinsteen - Dancing in the Dark


----------



## Coyote

Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
love the performance composit in the video, so much energy, synergy and just having fun performing


----------



## the other mike




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Blues Lifer

________  ________


----------



## basquebromance

i love this so much!


I can always appreciate a good cover song , this was dope af...


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful

Jules Buckley.


----------



## BothWings

Angelo said:


> Kansas live at the Whiskey 77 or 78 I'm guessing.



That is a really effing great tune. I play that at work sometimes and it really takes some people back. Not one you hear on the radio that much.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Ridgerunner

Well I guess President Jimmy Carter and I had something in common after all... The love of good music... Please remember and never forget, good music is selective...





			Willie Nelson and Jimmy Carter’s son smoked a bowl on the White House roof


----------



## Blues Lifer




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Mindful

Ridgerunner said:


>



I’d forgotten about them, and how much I’d liked them.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Coyote

Josh Ritter - Idaho


_Wolves, oh wolves, oh can't you see? _
_Ain't no wolf can sing like me 
And if it could then I suppose 
She belongs in Idaho 
Packs of dogs and cigarettes 
For those who ain't done packing yet
My clothes are packed and I want to go _
_Idaho, oh, Idaho_


----------



## Coyote

Josh Ritter - Wings


_We waded through the marketplace-someone's ship had come in_
_There was silver and begonias-dynamite and cattle
There were hearts as big as apples and apples in the shape of Mary's heart
I said inside this gilded cage a songbird always looks so plain
It's my home-last night I dreamt that I grew wings_
_I found a place where they could hear me when I sing._


----------



## Coyote

Daniel Laois - Jolie Louise 

I first heard it when I watched Northern Exposure (one of my favorite ever shows)...


----------



## Ridgerunner

Coyote said:


> I first heard it when I watched Northern Exposure (one of my favorite ever shows)...



What a great show...


----------



## Coyote

Ridgerunner said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I first heard it when I watched Northern Exposure (one of my favorite ever shows)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great show...
Click to expand...


I have some of it recorded on VHS...lol...but no VHS player.  Loved it.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Coyote said:


> I have some of it recorded on VHS...lol...but no VHS player. Loved it.



YouTube has full episodes...


----------



## Coyote

Another iconic song...imo.  Arlo Guthrie - City of New Orleans

A train song, for an America that no longer exists.  Passenger trains have declined, as have all the wonderful fun amenities of travel we used to enjoy from leg room and free peanuts and ginger ale (plus wing pins) on airlines to dining cars with real food and passenger trains to every town in America...almost.


The lyrics paint an image of a bygone era.

_Good morning America how are you?
Don't you know me I'm your native son
I'm the train they call The City of New Orleans
I'll be gone five hundred miles when the day is done
Dealin' cards with the old men in the club car
Penny a point ain't no one keepin' score
Won't you pass the paper bag that holds the bottle
Feel the wheels rumblin' 'neath the floor
And the sons of Pullman porters
And the sons of engineers
Ride their father's magic carpets made of steam
Mothers with their babes asleep
Are rockin' to the gentle beat
And the rhythm of the rails is all they dream_


Trains were the soul of America, they bound the east and west coast, creating towns along the way.  Today, many towns in WV that were built around the railroad, are disintegrating, and you can see once proud architecture crumbling, high unemployment, depopulation, drug addiction.


----------



## Coyote

Ridgerunner said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some of it recorded on VHS...lol...but no VHS player. Loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube has full episodes...
Click to expand...


I need to look them up, never thought to check!


----------



## Coyote

Gordan Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmond Fitzgerald.


Another favorite of mine (Gordan Lightfoot) - this song is based on actual history.

My father, who grew up in PA, a state that borders Lake Erie, had an old book of stories of the Great Lakes.  They are infamous for gales and serious weather, and in the storm that sank the Edmond Fitzgerald, the waves were over 25 feet.  They are often referred to as inland seas due to their size and weather, and Superior is the second largest lake in the world (the Caspian Sea being the largest) and 10th deepest.  The Edmond Fitzgerald was an American freighter, that sank in 1975.

From Wikipedia:
For 17 years, _Edmund Fitzgerald_ carried taconite iron ore from mines near Duluth, Minnesota, to iron works in Detroit, Toledo, and other Great Lakes ports. As a workhorse, she set seasonal haul records six times, often breaking her own previous record.[5][6] Captain Peter Pulcer was known for piping music day or night over the ship's intercom while passing through the St. Clair and Detroit rivers (between lakes Huron and Erie), and entertaining spectators at the Soo Locks (between Lakes Superior and Huron) with a running commentary about the ship.[5] Her size, record-breaking performance, and "DJ captain" endeared _Edmund Fitzgerald_ to boat watchers.[7]

No bodies were ever recovered.


----------



## Coyote

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone


----------



## Coyote

Bob Seger - Turn the Page


----------



## Coyote

Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling...

We could all use some of this


----------



## Coyote

3-Dog Night - Road to Shambala


----------



## Coyote

Another 3 Dog Night classic - Black and White

Appropriate today isn't it?


----------



## Coyote

Paul Revere and the Raiders - Cherokee Nation


----------



## Likkmee

Since nobody has, or ever will, offer to fix this site. I have to do it this way.


----------



## Likkmee

Mellow tonight


----------



## Coyote

Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee

OK. I'll go a lil more PC....


----------



## Disir




----------



## the other mike

The unmistakable Larry Carlton Gibson 335 tone.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Real with True

I'm listening to music that entertains me and does nothing more than that.

Rick Wakeman - The Red Planet




Give this a listen, the lead single is an instant classic.


----------



## Borillar

Not much else to do besides listen to music lately. I've been listening to a lot of prog rock the past week or so, Yes in particular. Here's a nice one from the Union tour.


----------



## Mindful

Borillar said:


> Not much else to do besides listen to music lately. I've been listening to a lot of prog rock the past week or so, Yes in particular. Here's a nice one from the Union tour.



Yes that’s true.

But we’re all in the same boat.


----------



## Coyote

The Band - The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down


----------



## Coyote

Brewer and Shipley - One Toke Over the Line


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Real with True

Here's a portion of my playlist, songs I purchased on iTunes and then downloaded onto my phone through my computer.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Coyote

I love Uriah Heep...seemed like such an innocent time then.

Wizard


----------



## Coyote

Uriah Heep - Lady in Black


But she would not think of battle that 
Reduces men to animals
So easy to begin and yet impossible to end
For she the mother of all men 
Had counciled me so wisely that
I feared to walk alone again 
And asked if she would stay
Ah, ah, ah


----------



## Coyote

Clannan Drumma, a Scottish Tribal Band...who used to play at Highland Festivals, both locally here and more well known at Grandfather Mountain.


----------



## Coyote

Clannan Drumma - Sgt. MacKenzie, from the movie “When we were soldiers”


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote

Greg Brown - Rexroth’s Daughter


Coldest night of the winter working up my farewell
In the middle of everything under no particular spell
I am dreaming of the mountains where the children learn the stars
Clouds roll in from nebraska dark chords on a big guitar
My restlessness is long gone i would stand here like an old jack pine
But I'm looking for rexroth's daughter the friend of a friend of mine


----------



## Mindful




----------



## buttercup




----------



## Ropey




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Occasional coos and other vocalizations from Misty.

  Having been without a dove for almost a year, since Ava passed away last October, I was beginning to forget just how peaceful and comforting the sound is of a dove cooing.

  By the time I finally got Misty, a few weeks ago, I still remembered that having a dove in the home made for a more soothing environment, but I was forgetting why, or to what extent.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ropey




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Godboy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


Christ, that first video was awful. Those stringed musicians werent even playing the same song. Seriously, how can that ^ random stringed noise be considered music?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Godboy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, that first video was awful. Those stringed musicians werent even playing the same song. Seriously, how can that ^ random stringed noise be considered music?
Click to expand...


lol.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


I just Rick Rolled myself.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen

The main chick in this video looks just like my sister. Like her exact twin. You know how everybody in the world has a body double? Like that.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

I met a 25 year old angel 3 weeks ago
This was on the radio earlier and all I could see was her face

We may of smooched already ....that was it
My current girlfriend won't dump me .....I dont know how much longer I can go on
I'm not much of a cheater...ya always get caught anyway ...sooner or later ....always


----------



## Mindful




----------



## buttercup




----------



## McRib




----------



## McRib




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## basquebromance

Linkin Park have released a demo version of In The End and it's different!

lyrics are very different


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rocko




----------



## the other mike




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## the other mike

With Joe Bonamassa


----------



## the other mike

rip Dave P


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## the other mike




----------



## basquebromance

for indie fans in general and The Strokes fans in particular...


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Mo sure was a grand clown.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## WillowTree

Did you know Paul Simon had a singing daughter?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Alan Stallion

R.I.P. Tony Lewis (Age 62)

*Since You've Been Gone - The Outfield*


----------



## Blues Lifer




----------



## MaryL

Siouxie and her banshees:


----------



## Alan Stallion

WKRP: More music and Les Nessman...

*"WKRP in Cincinnati" Theme Song*

*"WKRP in Cincinnati" End Titles Song*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Linus & Lucy - Vince Guaraldi Trio*


----------



## lg325

Georrge Jones Tammy Wynett


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## badger2

Manhattan Transfer album, The Junction


----------



## skye

Oh ....oh....hmmm...hmmmmmmmmm

listening to this

so very simple....but so fantastic  in its simplicity......and delicious....my friends...so good dance?

*Surfaces - Sunday Best (Official Lyric Video)*


----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## Ropey




----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## Coyote

Stan Rogers and the Witch of the Westmerelands


----------



## Coyote

Will Ye Go Lassie Go?


----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## Coyote

Dougie MacLean - Caledonia


_I don't know if you can see the changes that have come over me
In these last few days I've been afraid that I might drift away
So I've been telling old stories, singing songs
That make me think about where I came from
And that's the reasons why I seem so far away today
Oh and let me tell you that I love you
That I think about you all the time
Caledonia you're calling me and now I'm going home
For if I should become a stranger
You know that it would make me more than sad
Caledonia's been everything I've ever had





_


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Gomez  
How We Operate


.*​


----------



## Coyote

Loreena McKinnett - Mummers Dance


_And so they linked their hands and danced _
_Round in circles and in rows 
And so the journey of the night descends _
_When all the shades are gone _


----------



## Coyote

All Souls Night


_Bonfires dot the rolling hills
Figures dance around and around
To drums that pulse out echoes of darkness
Moving to the pagan sound
Somewhere in a hidden memory
Images float before my eyes
Of fragrant nights of straw and of bonfires
And dancing till the next sunrise_


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Lacuna Coil*
_*I Like it


.*_​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man

It's such a beautiful day here I jamming out to some happy ELO


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ropey




----------



## BlackSand

.

*The Dead South*
_*Black Lung

*
._​


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## skye

Babies....lol....this is what I'm listening now.

kiss and good night! 

*Surfaces - Dancing With Nobody (Official Audio)*


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Nerd Out*
_*Voices In My Head*


._​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## the other mike




----------



## MaryL

Sorry this just came to mind. This is for Biden, and democrats in general.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## skye

Amazing totally.............listening to this

 1999 version of a 1970s song!

Just amazing! 



*George Michael, Mary J. Blige - As (Official Video)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Meister




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

Probably the best female vocalist in the world (though the least appreciated) since the loss of Amy.

*Rebecca Ferguson*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## MaryL

Imagine you were in the 16th century listening to modern pop songs:


----------



## Pogo

The family that plays together....  I dare you to not smile at this

​
That kid on the bass is all over it.


----------



## lg325

Kid on the Bass I agree.


----------



## MaryL

Me? A common plebe? 26 miles out on the sea?


----------



## basquebromance

is it just me or does the vocalist sound like Bon Iver's Vernon?


----------



## DarthVader




----------



## boedicca




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## lg325

Johnny Hiatt and the Goners


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Bleipriester

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

Listening to this............

MAGA


*George Strait & Alan Jackson Amarillo By Morning *


----------



## Pogo

This girl is just flat-out the best performer EVAH

Colt Clark & the Quarantine Kids "Run Rudolph Run"

​


----------



## lg325

Roy Clark-Charley MCcoy- Instrumental


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Likkmee

Listening to myself Snoring. Just nodded up...cows to milk in a few hourzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
Whasserface too


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Road Trippin' - Red Hot Chili Peppers*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Jeff Lynne just never seems to get old.


----------



## Quasar44

Eddie Money 

tragic loss


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## DarthVader




----------



## Disir




----------



## Ropey




----------



## hjmick




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Vince always!!!

Holly


----------



## DarthVader




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Doom tunes !


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I miss the days when these two were on top of the country music world.


God bless you and Kix and Ronnie always!!!

Holly


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man

Megan Lovell will take her well deserved place with the best slide players in rock blues and country music


----------



## lg325

blinding lights - Bing video  hope this works  its on  I heart CW now
group is called The Week End - Good sound. Along with  Doja Cat- 'I'm just finding out about these artist.  Talented performers. Doja Cat has a  nice quality to her voice.


----------



## Mindful

Ropey said:


>



Ropey; you’ve been ignored ~ over there. I shall laugh all day.


----------



## Mindful

^ “ignored”.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## whoisit




----------



## lg325

Keb Mo       keb mo singer - Bing video


----------



## HaShev




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

what is it with all the rock music on New Rock station are marked in adagio? 

Fuck Ariana Grand does she even have a vocal range more than one octave?


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

"I can hand out a million vaccinations or let them all die in exasperation"


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

All Pink Floyd albums are equal, but some are more equal than others


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## DarthVader




----------



## Likkmee

About 1/2 hour ago it was the GF moaning in complete delight.....She found the batteries


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## skye

I am listening to this amazing song! MAGA MAGA MAGA!

*Censored anti-lockdown song by Eric Clapton: ''Stand and Deliver''*


----------



## DarthVader




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Coyote

Listening to some music I haven't listened to in a while ...

Greg Brown - Walkin' Daddy



_I'm walkin' daddy where the jack's fork river bends_
_Down in missouri where the jack's fork river bends
With you & ma & my sister & with all my dear friends

You're walkin' daddy off through the woods you old hillbilly
You said "this is my son in whom I am well pleased"

Ain't no road a good road until it's free to everyone_
_We're walkin' daddy father holy ghost & son_


----------



## Coyote

Greg Brown - Rexroth's Daughter


_Coldest night of the winter working up my farewell_
_In the middle of everything under no particular spell
I am dreaming of the mountains where the children learn the stars
Clouds roll in from nebraska dark chords on a big guitar
My restlessness is long gone i would stand here like an old jack pine_
_But I'm looking for rexroth's daughter the friend of a friend of mine

_


----------



## Coyote

Josh Ritter - Girl in the War


_Peter said to Paul_
_"All those words that we wrote
Are just the rules of the game and the rules are the first to go"
But now talkin' to God is Laurel beggin' Hardy for a gun_
_I gotta girl in the war, man I wonder what it is we done_


----------



## Coyote

Josh Ritter - Idaho


_That single word it landlocked me_
_Turned the masts to cedar trees
And the winds to gravel roads
Idaho oh Idaho
And the winds to gravel roads_
_Idaho oh Idaho_


----------



## Coyote

Uriah Heep - The Wizard


_He was the wizard of a thousand kings_
_And I chanced to meet him one night wandering
He told me tales and he drank my wine_
_Me and my magic man kind of feeling fine...

...So spoke the wizard in his mountain home_
_The vision of his wisdom means we'll never be alone
And I will dream of my magic night_
_And the million silver stars that guide me with their light

Rest In Peace__ Ken Hensley, The Wizard_


----------



## Coyote

Deep Purple - Child in Time 1970


----------



## Coyote

Eric Clapton - Let it Rain

one of the best  guitarists ever...


----------



## Coyote

Toto - Africa
Another timeless classic


----------



## Coyote

An early version of Country Roads.  John Denver made it famous, Bill Danoff wrote it.  It isn't exactly geographically accurate, but it is emotionally accurate...how we feel about WV.


----------



## Coyote

Another timeless Bill Danoff Song:  Potter's Wheel


_Tell with your life the bloody story teach to they're dreams not burning steel_
_It's not in bombs where lies the glory but in what's shattered on the field
The potter's wheel takes love and caring skill and patience fast and slow,_
_The works it makes are easily broken once they've survived the potter's throw_


----------



## Coyote

Eric Clapton - Badge


----------



## Coyote

Eric Clapton - 1975 - Layla




and a more polished version as Derek and the Dominos


----------



## boedicca




----------



## MaryL




----------



## MaryL

We are gunning for the Buddha, totally 80s.


----------



## MaryL

Hmm.


----------



## MaryL

Me?  Tom Waits...noir bargains galore!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance

black sabbath riffs!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## lg325

Linda Ronstadt   - crazy


----------



## lg325




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> Hmm.



That is such a good one...thanks for posting it


----------



## lg325

I have always enjoyed her music. The saxophone on this song is the best.


----------



## Rambunctious

Happy New Year!....


----------



## lg325

interesting bit I stumbled across.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shine A Little Love - Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

Alison Moyet  -  That Ole Devil


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

Hows about some reggae for a change -

*Anthea & Donna  -  Uptown Top Ranking*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and every member of this awesome act always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325

What I grew up listening to.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Track 3, featuring Justin Vernon (Bon Iver), Ani DiFranco, and Ben Knox Miller as Orpheus, Persephone and Hades, respectively.


Track 10, featuring Ani DiFranco as Persephone. From the 2010 album Hadestown by Anaïs Mitchell.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## candycorn

__





						Music - Waffle House
					

Music has always been a part of the Waffle House experience. From tunes on the jukebox to our original songs.




					www.wafflehouse.com


----------



## konradv

Queen- We Are the Champions


----------



## konradv

The Danish National Symphony Orchestra- The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## evenflow1969

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


Just listened a really good cover of one of my favorite songs.  I will have to check out the band that did it.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

A message ton all Americans in these dark and trying times-

*That Take -  Patience*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

This is impressive.

The Pretty Reckless:  Death by Rock And Roll (live)

​


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Traffic - The Low Spark of High-Heeled Boys


----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and each past and present member of this butt kicking band always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

just for fun. Get the blood going


----------



## lg325




----------



## _Blue Bird_




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Ropey




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Tracy always!!!

Holly


----------



## Dogbiscuit




----------



## Dogbiscuit




----------



## PoliticalChic

Dogbiscuit said:


>






 Jean Sibelius, Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 47: III. Allegro ma non tanto, Lisa Batiashvili (violin)


----------



## Dogbiscuit

PoliticalChic said:


> Dogbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Sibelius, Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 47: III. Allegro ma non tanto, Lisa Batiashvili (violin)
Click to expand...

That Lisa Batiashvili is very talented. She performs with amazing speed and accuracy.
I feel it would be better suited for me just before bed with the lights turned down and I just might try it.
Im a redneck country boy so culture is a foreign term.


----------



## Blues Man

I have CSN and sometimes Y queued up this morning









						This Is Crosby, Stills & Nash
					

Spotify · Playlist · 50 songs · 27.7K likes




					open.spotify.com


----------



## Dogbiscuit

Dogbiscuit said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Sibelius, Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 47: III. Allegro ma non tanto, Lisa Batiashvili (violin)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Lisa Batiashvili is very talented. She performs with amazing speed and accuracy.
> I feel it would be better suited for me just before bed with the lights turned down and I just might try it.
> Im a redneck country boy so culture is a foreign term.
Click to expand...

Seeing some posts on here gave me a flashback, but I dont listen to old rock as much these days like I posted.
Is this too far reaching for your music spectrum ?


----------



## MaryL

Rose of Cimarron. I almost weep at the last stanza. The strings and are so evocative at the end....https://youtu.be/aXQVMqEeAzM


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325

one of my all time favorites


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avicii, our twin daughters got me listening to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of him, I'll check him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Great song, great video. First I heard of them. Thanks for the post


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## konradv

The Contours- Do You Love Me?


----------



## lg325

one of my favorites


----------



## Dogbiscuit

Couple of flashbacks


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## AquaAthena

*Love this man who loves the USA. *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man

From Warren Zevon's final album, The Wind.  He recorded this shortly after being diagnosed with terminal cancer. The entire album is so eloquently raw and emotional.


----------



## Mindful

Alan Arkin (as Norman): "It hurts being human. It hurts like hell. And all the exploring in the world doesn't make that hurt go away because being human and being hurt are the same damn thing."


----------



## Blues Man

Mindful said:


> Alan Arkin (as Norman): "It hurts being human. It hurts like hell. And all the exploring in the world doesn't make that hurt go away because being human and being hurt are the same damn thing."


I think Alan was a Buddhist.


----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## lg325

Hank Williams jr


----------



## lg325

John Anderson


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Chantel McGregor performing Gold Dust Woman*


----------



## lg325

people confuse this groups  songs  with the Supremes but they are the 3 Degrees.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## badger2

Kyu Sakamoto,  Sukiyaki (original version)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Oddball

Reboot of an old favorite...


----------



## konradv

Early, early Bee Gees doing a Beatles cover.


Bee Gees- Please Please Me


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## lg325




----------



## konradv

Pavarotti & Tracy Chapman- Baby Can I Hold You Tonight


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## gtopa1

IZZY LIVES!!!!!!


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## Blues Man

It's all Otis Redding this morning





__





						Spotify – Web Player
					






					open.spotify.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## the other mike




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and this awesome act always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## HenryBHough

Best heard with volume cranked up while playing on this site:


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and the guys always!!!

Holly


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## the other mike

This is the kid ....this is The Analog Kid.


----------



## the other mike

Best sounding version
Not the best sounding original.....best sounding cover.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Dwight always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325

Anyone remember  this group?


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Turn on CC.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## DudleySmith

Lee Ann Womack's *I Hope You Dance*, with Sons of the Desert


----------



## the other mike

I love Rick Beato. ( bee otto )
Dave's vocal sounding a little rough but Marty's epic solo saves it.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Patty always!!!

Holly


----------



## BlackSand

.

Ivan Torrent
*Neon Paradise*

​
.


----------



## BlackSand

.

Two Steps From Hell
*Victory*


.​


----------



## lg325




----------



## JOSweetHeart

"Next To You, Next To Me"-Shenendoah

God bless you and the awesome act always!!!

Holly


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mr Natural

Taxi, Harry Chapin.

Great album!


----------



## Pogo

Sometimes a tune camps out in your head and moves in.

This was a big "hit" in 1980 in Brazil.  Between the seven-string guitar intro, the bongos and the string/flute counterpoint  it's haunting
*Elis Regina "Alô Alô Marciano"*​
​


----------



## the other mike

I never liked U2 but I love this cover....


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

Couldn't think of any category to place this little gem released in 2007 but a throwback to the 60's Northern Soul scene popular in Britain right up until the eighties whose home was Wigan Casino in the North West of England.

*Duffy  -  Mercy*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Tres Hermanikas (The Three Sisters) from "Mediterranean Roots" - Amanda Powell, Apollo's Fire*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## P F Tinmore

*VIVALDI/arr. Sorrell:  La Folia ("Madness") – The Night the Cello Bow Exploded – Apollo's Fire*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## the other mike




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Van Morrison & John Lee Hooker- Gloria(1989)


----------



## lg325

Just discovered this at the arts and craft thread


----------



## Disir




----------



## Disir




----------



## Disir

I hope I log off.  I love Audioslave I also hope I can shut the fuck up. But only for tonight.


----------



## Disir

'member when we knew these words but we couldn't say them out loud because we could go to jail.

Yep.


----------



## Disir

I am not your rolling wheels
I am the highway
I am not your carpet ride
I am the sky
I am not your blowing wind
I am the lightning
I am not your autumn moon
I am the night, the night


----------



## Disir




----------



## Disir

and then you might really might Know what it's like.............


----------



## Disir

It's all about the he said/she said bull shit.


----------



## Disir

Always reminds me of jgalt I don't know why.

Sometimes I write about something, that like something I went through
Or something my people went through
And I felt like they needed some motivational shit
And it usually ends up going something like this...

_[Chorus]_
My first day, without you in my life
Things felt strange, a bit deranged
Even so, I hope you're doin okay
Take it slow, you just never know... ( just never know, oh!)
Yo, you just never know... nooo (just never know, oh!)
You just never know... nooo (just never know, oh!)

_[Verse 1]_
My systems caught in conniption, stomach in knots
Feedin for my medicine, overcoming addiction
The first step is quittin, nah the first steps admittin
I got a problem, I need help, this is something I can't beat myself
I almost felt like I can't be cured
Rehab won't take me cuz I ain't insured
Layin in the bath tub, shakin like a newborn
Searchin for the courage it'll take for me to move on
I've been livin life like this way too long
Beggin God please, bring me home
I stopped before, three or four days
Always end up back in the same place
People call me a junkie, dope fiend
How they gonna judge me, they don't even know me
Lights off, wanna be left alone, I'm tryin to enjoy the methodone
Put a Jimi Hendrix record on, and excuse me while I kiss the sky
Dosed off, woke up, sick to my stomach, ran to the bathroom
Started to vomit, the methodone wore off and the withdrawal started
That first day was the hardest...

_[Chorus]

[Verse 2]_
Stayed strong, endured the rough weather
I ain't fully recovered but I'm doin much better
I can keep my food down to shakes and calms
They lowerin the doses of methodone
I eat V's and blow lots of dro
It's like chewin gum when you're tryin not to smoke
Keep my mind occupied, calm my nerves
It's not the same high, deep inside I...
Just want one more but I can't turn back this week for it
But I done made it, almost a month
With just a couple of V's and I blew some blunts
But that weed ain't gonna make me OD
That other shit was gonna kill me
Six weeks, and everything seem so clear
Before I knew it, time flew and I was clean for a year
Can't believe something started off socially
Something I almost allowed to take over me
Days went by and it was sixteen months
And I swear to God I didn't fall off once
I, feel like a brand new guy and I'm definitely livin a brand new life
Some days I still resist the thirst but none's worst than the first
(believe that)

_[Chorus]

[Verse 3]_
Two years and I ain't touched it
Got a lot done, I been so productive
Rebuilt, I was so constructive
Can't believe I was so self destructive
Got a good job and I make big bucks
Went to the lot and got a new pick up
Got a brand new crib and a brand new kid
I think anybody can quit if I did
If you wanna quit, get up and go get the shit
Walk straight to the toilet, drop it, flush it, fuck it, fight it
Just resist it and if this helps then just keep listenin
When you start slippin I'll send you another one
Sonny, wasup?, we just saved another one
I know it's so hard like there's no God
But through him you're able to go so far
Hey, I don't wanna sound corny
I'm just like you either hungry or horny
Seems as though we get hooked so easily
Quitting becomes an impossibility
I ain't sayin treat your body like a church
Just don't let dope put your body in a hearse
The strengths inside you, you just gotta search
And know that no day be harder than the first

_[Chorus]

[Outro]_
Yo, all my people, goin through they thing
Whatever they thing may be
Just know, God got his hands on you
And he'll grant you the serenity
To change the things you can't
And you can change that, aight
Hold me down and I'ma hold you down... one


----------



## Disir




----------



## Disir




----------



## Disir

Live by and die by


----------



## Disir




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Every Night When the Sun Goes In, Amanda Powell*


----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## AFrench2

Been thinking about my ex


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BS Filter




----------



## Mindful




----------



## whoisit

Last few songs are some ugly stuff! No wonder this generation is so messed up,my generation raised embicels.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## BS Filter




----------



## BS Filter




----------



## Mindful




----------



## whoisit

Gew up knowing and watching this guy,he was older than us but a nice guy.Him and Joe South both from Atlanta were in teen clubs and bars,then they got famous.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Synthaholic

This fantastic album.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## JOSweetHeart

This may be the best song that Tim McGraw ever released. The following line might be able to be applied to any situation.

"I guess some things just don't mix like you hope, like me and you......"


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

For some reason I'm compelled to post something from *Dropkick Murphys* today.

*I'm Shipping Up To Boston*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful

Weatherman2020 said:


>



How did you get to know about The Waterboys?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance

these songs come from the album "The Places You Have Come to Fear the Most" by Dashboard Confessional, which came out 20 years ago today...this album earned the band a ton of worldwide exposure, made them poster boys for the emo resurgence at  the time, and creating a pop punk revolution

the way he screams at the end of "This Bitter Pill" is amazing

Rock Sound later ranked it at number 38 on the list of best albums in their lifetime









						This Bitter Pill
					

Provided to YouTube by Awal Digital LtdThis Bitter Pill · Dashboard ConfessionalThe Places You Have Come to Fear the Most℗ Hidden Note Records, distributed b...




					www.youtube.com
				












						The Places You Have Come to Fear the Most
					

Provided to YouTube by Awal Digital LtdThe Places You Have Come to Fear the Most · Dashboard ConfessionalThe Places You Have Come to Fear the Most℗ Hidden No...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


Honey, we can't afford to look so cheap.


----------



## badger2

Chris Potter is probably the greatest living sax player. He takes a ride on West of Hollywood @ timepoint 4


----------



## badger2

Timepoint 4:45, if not mistaken.


----------



## badger2

Try timepoint 4:30.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## badger2

Astonishing. One of the greatest jazz solos of all time.


----------



## badger2

OP: Kandinsky!


----------



## the other mike




----------



## MaryL

Jethro Tull...WITH YOU THERE TO HELP ME...https://youtu.be/gfKzPV-Ely4


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Concerto No. 1 in E Major, OP. 8 
Spring (La Primavera) - Vivaldi*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Spring Fever - Elvis Presley*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Late Winter Early Spring (When Everybody Goes To Mexico) - John Denver*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Spring Is Here - Stan Getz*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Lost River Sessions - Season 4 Episode 4 Amythyst Kiah Full Episode*


----------



## Gdjjr




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325

I want this CD


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

he has a great voice hope he does well


----------



## Disir




----------



## Disir




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MaryL

CHVRCHES...Never say die.


----------



## McRib




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## BS Filter

(151) Hush Hush - YouTube


----------



## Canon Shooter

Listening to The Dixie Dregs "Bring 'Em Back Alive", just to have something on in the background while I work.

Steve Morse is a ridiculously under-rated guitarist...


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## badger2

#12,425: Bartok and Kandinsky!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Mark always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Can you believe that its been a year now since we lost this awesome gentleman! As long as I am still here, his music will never be put away.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I don't know what it is about this song, but I have always loved it.


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Natural Citizen

There's some beautiful scenery in this video.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*That Happy Feeling - Bert Kaempfert*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*That's Where The Happy People Go - The Trammps*


----------



## ClaireH

I've been listening to more mellow tunes lately and this one by the Australian folk singer Vince Joy is hitting the mark. It contains a few elements from different genres....worth a listen!
Whoops, meant to give the title: _Mess is Mine_...heck, I even relate to the title...love it!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Today would've been his 79th birthday. I still love him.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## MaryL

Patrick O'Hearn. Between two worlds.  I am reminded of the Wright brothers  and the first powered flight at Kitty Hawk.


----------



## konradv

King Crimson- Epitaph


----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- Superstar(Carl Anderson)


----------



## konradv

Jesus Christ Superstar- Superstar(Murray Head)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Lorrie always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Josh always!!!

Holly


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## basquebromance

the song is called "Quit Waking Me Up"...the guitar solo will do that!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Alan Stallion

RIP DMX

Rapper, actor DMX, five-time Billboard chart topper, dead at 50 | Reuters 

_American rapper and actor Earl Simmons, known by the stage name DMX or Dark Man X, died on Friday, People magazine said, after suffering a heart attack during what media reports said was a drug overdose. He was 50 years old._

*Who We Be - DMX*


----------



## basquebromance

Thursday's "Full Collapse" album was released 20 years ago today


----------



## phoenyx

Remembering some things...


----------



## basquebromance

because Trevor Lawrence got married...


----------



## boedicca

SOOOOO 80s....


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## the other mike

Oh,, a stitch in time just about saved me..
From going through the same old moves
And this cat is nine....he still suffers.
He's going through the same old grooves......


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## JOSweetHeart

This is the piano player of the butt kicking country band named Sawyer Brown covering the song named "You've Got A Friend".


God bless you and each past and present member always!!!

Holly


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Allison Russell - Outside Child Live "Nightflyer"*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and every past and present member of this awesome act always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325




----------



## MaryL

Its summer 67'.


----------



## MaryL

Well..


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Sephardic & Arabic songs - Amanda Powell/Apollo's Fire

*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Be My Love - Mario Lanza*


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Alison and Andrea always!!!

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)


----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## ClaireH

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE~


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love this duet!   


God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Right Next Door
@ 23:20


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

I am listening this...from 1969

*Mary Hopkin "The Game"*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Bowling For Soup's pop-punk classic "Fishin' For Woos" was released 10 years ago today!

here are the key tracks!


bonus:


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance

Memphis May Fire's The Hollow album came out 10 years ago today

key tracks:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

Rodrigo - Paco De Lucía - Concierto de Aranjuez (Full)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325

Anti-cancel Culture Song | Shamesong.com     This may belong on the political board.    Its a good song  about cancel culture.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325

David Sanborn  he is on the Sax. Takes awhile to get to him but a good band.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

1964, mint garden, I am seeing a hueys overhead:


----------



## MaryL




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## bluzman61

Caribou, by Elton John


----------



## skye

this .... hmmm


Musetto​


----------



## bluzman61

Tea For The Tillerman - Cat Stevens


----------



## Resnic

Been on a electronica kick lately.

Carpenter brut.


The footage is from a movie called murder rock by the way. They just laid their song over it.

And perturbatior.


----------



## bluzman61

Chariots of Fire - Original Soundtrack - Vangelis


----------



## bluzman61

skye said:


> this .... hmmm
> 
> 
> Musetto​


VERY nice and SMOOTH.


----------



## bluzman61

Angelo said:


>


This brings back some fond memories.  Thanks, Angelo.


----------



## MaryL

I wish I was ocean size!


----------



## bluzman61

Elton John - Greatest Hits


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

*Pete Fountain  -  Closer Walk With Thee*


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

music from big pink


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

This song became an anthem in the long hot summer of 1970 staying at No 1 for what seemed like ever.
It provided the theme to the 1970 World Cup Finals in Mexico and fitted the rhythm of the Brazilian team *slow, slow, quick, quick,* slow. Arsenal went on to win the league and FA Cup double, only the second team to do so. Those were truly halcyon days.

*Mungo Jerry  -  In The Summertime*


----------



## iceberg




----------



## bluzman61

Just listened to Zenyata Mendatta, The Police's third album.  It's quite good, it features "Don't Stand So Close To Me"  and "De Do Do, De Da Da", two classics.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325

FROM 1972 The Chi  lites


----------



## lg325

This  is for my grand nieces .  Dating and gift advice from   Mary Wise  of the  Shangra Las      good tips for all.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## lg325

Dulce Pontes


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Saw Styx open for Fleetwood Mac around '78.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Angelo said:


> Saw Styx open for Fleetwood Mac around '78.


new Styx song check it out


----------



## basquebromance

"long live hard work when it pays off...long live fun on your nights off"...you mean when Ann retweeted me?


----------



## basquebromance

"what the fuck is tiktok?"


----------



## the other mike

New Maiden


----------



## basquebromance

all these albums were released 20 years ago today...i will be posting songs from them


----------



## basquebromance

did he say bromance?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

*Katie Melua  -  Closest Thing To Crazy.*


----------



## skye

for fun.....listening to this...

Dove Cameron - LazyBaby (Official Video)​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance

get a job, liberals!


----------



## Sterre

If I were not in the office surrounded by colleagues  I would be listening to this now (it's next in my queue):


Ever since I discovered his music, I absolutely LOVE Jack Savoretti, I haven't found a song yet of him that I didn't like. So those who don't know him yet, go check it out.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Sterre

A Belgian group.


----------



## bluzman61

Aqualung by Jethro Tull, the song and album.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Anyone who listens to this all the way through won't be disappointed.


And supplemental materials...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

*Louden Wainwright lll  -  Suicide Song*


----------



## bluzman61

Deceptive Bends - 10 C.C.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and AKUS always!!!

Holly (a fan of them since 1994)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

The rose died because you picked it...Tom waits, Strange Weather


----------



## the other mike

This is no social crisis
just Another Tricky Day for you.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## bluzman61

Just listened to some fantastic new music by Tom Jones.  He has a new album/cd out, and several videos.  The album title escapes me at the moment, I believe it's something like Surrounded By Time.  I also watched two prime Joe Satriani vids - "Flying In a Blue Dream", and "1980".  Both worth checking out.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

1978 version of 
*Ofra Haza* singing *Im Nin'Alu*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Galbi - Ofra Haza*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hi (Chai) [Alive] - Ofra Haza*

Eurovision Song Contest 1983; Rudi-Sedlmayer-Halle, Munich, West Germany; Saturday, April 23, 1983 - Ofra Haza representing Israel (Second Place, 136 Points)

While in West Germany preparing for her performance in the Eurovision Song Contest, Ofra and the rest of the Israeli group visited Dachau, the extermination camp of the Nazis. She met there an elderly Jewish couple from Israel who survived the Holocaust. "Are you Ofra Haza?" asked the husband. "I was a prisoner in this concentration camp and today I came here to visit for the first time since I was freed. We heard your song. On Saturday evening when you sing this song to all of Europe, remember what you see now." Ofra promised to remember.

Ofra and her group also visited the Olympic Village in Munich, where 11 Israeli athletes and coaches were slain during the 1972 Summer Olympics.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Dwight always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike

Best singer guitarist since SRV.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sunshine and Blues - original by Kristine Jackson​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance

an ode to crazy republicans and the loony left!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## the other mike

https://www.youtube.com/c/MartinMillerGuitar/videos


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

Time to reggae dis up a little bit mon...

*The Selecter  -  On The Radio*


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

Gary Barlow got together with a host of stars in last night's BBC 'I'm With The Band'.
While I'm not a big fan of any of them, in fact, I had it on in the background while I was working.
This song did manage to make me take notice and turn the volume up though.

*Jamie Cullum, Gary Barlow, Tom Fletcher & Mica Paris  -  I Can't Make You Love Me*


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

I got steam heat heat.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## MaryL

Circa  1936.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful

A street busker was playing this today.


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man

I love this youtube channel

Showcasing all the amazing musical talent in the world


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Alan Stallion

New cover...

*Where's The Love - Bowling For Soup featuring Hanson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*California - Wax*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## danielpalos

Her - Quite Like​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Likkmee

Sorry. I like keepin it real


----------



## Mindful




----------



## danielpalos

The Flaming Lips - Watching the Planets (Offical Video)​


----------



## danielpalos




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and the guys always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## MaryL




----------



## Ringo

*


----------



## AlexEmbargo

Sasha Sloan
Dancing With Your Ghost


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325

*The Shangri-Las Lyrics*​​
Play "Take The Time"
on Amazon Music Unlimited (ad)

*"Take The Time"*

Did you ever take the time
A moment or more (Yeah)
To stop and thank the ones we left behind
On some foreign shore                                                                  love the lyrics        
To hear from no more

I can picture one of many boys
Very brave and so alone
Giving up the life that he enjoys
Protecting what he has back home

Did you ever take the time
A moment or more (Yeah)
To stop and thank the ones we left behind
On some foreign shore
To hear from no more

Don't you wish that you could do your part
For this country proud and tall
If we don't finish what we did not start
There'll be no country left at all

This country that we're living in
Knows only that we've got to win
No matter what the cost may be
Our loss is keeping you and me
Free

So now we gotta stop and take the time
A moment or more (Yeah)
To stop and thank the ones we left behind
On some foreign shore
To hear from no more
To hear from no more
To hear from no more
To hear from no more
To hear from no more


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michael1985




----------



## Mindful




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

Remember vynal and this album [Eat A Peach] ?


----------



## whoisit




----------



## Ringo

He was offered place in new group, Led Zeppelin, but refuse.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## basquebromance

little known band The Stampeders. this is their only hit song


----------



## basquebromance

the vocals on this is sick...SICK


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## lg325




----------



## the other mike

basquebromance said:


> little known band The Stampeders. this is their only hit song


Less than 1 % of the world who heard this song in the 70's can name the band I bet.


----------



## lg325

Angelo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> little known band The Stampeders. this is their only hit song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 1 % of the world who heard this song in the 70's can name the band I bet.
Click to expand...

Your correct. I remember that song well.  Not the name of the band.


----------



## whoisit

I liked the music but not so much the lifestyles back in the late 60s early 70s,sometimes though they were funny.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

I have to add what a decent man Paul is to his children and wife.Not common in the music world


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, this is the song to play on your birthday.


God bless you and Jimmy and Martina always!!!

Holly (age 39 now)


----------



## badger2

Adele B Moon Ceremony


----------



## lg325

badger2 said:


> Adele B Moon Ceremony


Drums sort of drowned out a lot of the other sounds but I liked it.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325

A group called Hum.  Drummer passed away recently.  It is the first I have  known of them them.


----------



## badger2

#12, 687: It’s too bad there’s not a toned-down drum mix to compare it with. Looping is fascinating, because it separates in time, then brings back together in time, what the performer both can and (cannot [italics]) do.


----------



## whoisit

Ok yall I need something to calm back down after some of these last songs,lol. My eyeballs are still jumping,but thats ok I use to like it loud and fast too.I always liked this song with a story of history.Anyone know what he is singing about?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## Mindful

The Bloody British.


----------



## Coyote

I love Odetta...what a voice


----------



## Coyote

whoisit said:


> Ok yall I need something to calm back down after some of these last songs,lol. My eyeballs are still jumping,but thats ok I use to like it loud and fast too.I always liked this song with a story of history.Anyone know what he is singing about?


I love Roger Whittaker...that song reminds me a bit of this one


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

Coyote said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok yall I need something to calm back down after some of these last songs,lol. My eyeballs are still jumping,but thats ok I use to like it loud and fast too.I always liked this song with a story of history.Anyone know what he is singing about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Roger Whittaker...that song reminds me a bit of this one
Click to expand...


Coyote you seem to be like me,I love all kinds of music.


----------



## Coyote

Another good song from Roger Whittaker...Ralph McTell’s Streets of London...both versions here


----------



## Coyote

whoisit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok yall I need something to calm back down after some of these last songs,lol. My eyeballs are still jumping,but thats ok I use to like it loud and fast too.I always liked this song with a story of history.Anyone know what he is singing about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Roger Whittaker...that song reminds me a bit of this one
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote you seem to be like me,I love all kinds of music.
Click to expand...

So do I!  A few genres I am not crazy about, but I love a variety


----------



## whoisit

Coyote said:


> Another good song from Roger Whittaker...Ralph McTell’s Streets of London...both versions here



I had one of  Whittakers album many years ago. Nice song.
Also like a couple older rap songs ,Iuse to exercise to this one about 15 years
 ago,it got me moving . 


Also liked Vanilla Ice,but those 2 are about only rap songs I like.


----------



## Coyote

What songs wepresent the music of your childhood?  Pre-highschool,   I grew up with Glen Campbell, Arlo Guthrie, Pete Seeger, Simon and Garfunkel, Burl Ives, Chad Mitchel Trio, Peter Paul and Mary, Odetta, The Pearl Fishers, Beethoven, Stravinsky, Tom Leher....


Here are two songs...but Cat was from high school


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Anna Kendrick*
_*Cups*


._​


----------



## Coyote

whoisit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another good song from Roger Whittaker...Ralph McTell’s Streets of London...both versions here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of  Whittakers album many years ago. Nice song.
> Also like a couple older rap songs ,Iuse to exercise to this one about 15 years
> ago,it got me moving .
> 
> 
> Also liked Vanilla Ice,but those 2 are about only rap songs I like.
Click to expand...

I remember Vanilla Ice and Ice Baby...closest I came to liking rap, but there are some African rap players I like, will have to find them.


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Train*
_*Drops of Jupiter*_


.​


----------



## Coyote




----------



## whoisit

Coyote said:


> What songs wepresent the music of your childhood?  Pre-highschool,   I grew up with Glen Campbell, Arlo Guthrie, Pete Seeger, Simon and Garfunkel, Burl Ives, Chad Mitchel Trio, Peter Paul and Mary, Odetta, The Pearl Fishers, Beethoven, Stravinsky, Tom Leher....
> 
> 
> Here are two songs...but Cat was from high school



I loved Cat Stevens music,had his 8 tract. I'm a mid 60s lady.I like Toto especially Africa


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Darius Rucker*
_*Homegrown Honey*_


.​


----------



## Coyote

whoisit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What songs wepresent the music of your childhood?  Pre-highschool,   I grew up with Glen Campbell, Arlo Guthrie, Pete Seeger, Simon and Garfunkel, Burl Ives, Chad Mitchel Trio, Peter Paul and Mary, Odetta, The Pearl Fishers, Beethoven, Stravinsky, Tom Leher....
> 
> 
> Here are two songs...but Cat was from high school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Cat Stevens music,had his 8 tract. I'm a mid 60s lady.I like Toto especially Africa
Click to expand...

Africa is one of my favorites!


----------



## Coyote

I have always loved the poetry and vocals Of Simon and Garfunkel...this song never fails to bring me to tears.


----------



## whoisit

I totally respect the military men who have to fight but not all the wars,I visited and saw lots of returning VN troops in Decatur Georgia VA. So sad.One I was taking to the VA killed himself about 20 yr ago,. he did two tours insisted on second one after being shot then got shot again on 2nd tour. A nice young man.


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Tracy Chapman*
_*Fast Car*_


.​


----------



## Coyote




----------



## whoisit

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> *Tracy Chapman*
> _*Fast Car*_
> 
> 
> .​



I like this one too.


----------



## BlackSand

.

Ciara
Paint It Black


.​


----------



## Coyote

whoisit said:


> I totally respect the military men who have to fight but not all the wars,I visited and saw lots of returning VN troops in Decatur Georgia VA. So sad.One I was taking to the VA killed himself about 20 yr ago,. he did two tours insisted on second one after being shot then got shot again on 2nd tour. A nice young man.


I agree, and I think the Vietnam war was one of our most tragic . I was born in 1959, so my generation just missed it.


----------



## whoisit

Coyote said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally respect the military men who have to fight but not all the wars,I visited and saw lots of returning VN troops in Decatur Georgia VA. So sad.One I was taking to the VA killed himself about 20 yr ago,. he did two tours insisted on second one after being shot then got shot again on 2nd tour. A nice young man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, and I think the Vietnam war was one of our most tragic . I was born in 1959, so my generation just missed it.
Click to expand...


My first cousin is still messed up from that war. Lots of family and friends in that war.


----------



## Coyote

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Ciara
> Paint It Black
> 
> 
> .​


I love her version of this, never heard it before!


----------



## whoisit

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Ciara
> Paint It Black
> 
> 
> .​



She is ok nice voice but The Stones are just an act too tough to follow.


----------



## evenifigoalone




----------



## Coyote




----------



## BlackSand

.

*Sarah McLachlan*
_*Drifting*_


.​


----------



## Coyote

One of my favorite tv series was Northern Exposure...just a fun show.  I heard this on one of the episodes (and found more of Daniel Lanois’ stuff I like.  Two versions, both good imo.


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Brian Adams, Rod Stewart, Sting*
_*All For Love*_


.​


----------



## lg325

Thankyou for the videos of Vietnam. When I see one I always look for my uncle. I did see my old employer in one some years back.  He was letting the Viet kids climb on him getting candy bars from his pockets


----------



## Coyote

Two songs about crossing waters....


----------



## BlackSand

.
*
Moody Blues
Talking Out Of Turn*


.​


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## BlackSand

.

*MGMT*
_*Time To Pretend*_


.​


----------



## Coyote

Fields of Gold....


----------



## BlackSand

lg325 said:


> Thankyou for the videos of Vietnam. When I see one I always look for my uncle. I did see my old employer in one some years back.  He was letting the Viet kids climb on him getting candy bars from his pockets


.

*Big and Rich
8th of November*


.​


----------



## Coyote




----------



## evenifigoalone

I like Vocaloid, anime opening covers, Relient K, and hard rock.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote

whoisit said:


>


Oh man...I remember when that movie came out and we went to the theatre and drooled over Billy Jack


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

James Taylor joins Carole on this one....


----------



## evenifigoalone




----------



## the other mike

Marco Sfogli guitar
Mike Mangini drums


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlackSand

.

*Kenny Wayne Shepard *
_*Blue on Black*


._​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Bob Seger
Turn the Page*


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Crosby, Stills, Nash
Southern Cross*


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Jimmy Buffet*
_*Pirate Looks at Forty* _


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Led Zepplin
Kashmir*


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Toby Keith*
_*American Soldier*_








*Have A Wonderful, Safe and Blessed Holiday*

.​


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

*Lieutenant Pigeon  -  Mouldy Old Dough*


----------



## MaryL

At this very moment...I don't know, had to look it up...A little ditty called "clubbed to death" from the matrix soundtrack.


----------



## asaratis

Starry, Starry Night ~ with Illustrations by Vincent Van Gogh


The music and lyrics  are beautiful



Don McLean wrote this song about  Vincent van Gogh, who never sold a painting while he lived. His brother  supported him, even after Vincent lost his mind.

Whoever has made this video  deserves gratitude for selecting Vincent's paintings that perfectly match Don  McLean's lyrics that pay tribute to his genius!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## evenifigoalone




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## the other mike




----------



## evenifigoalone




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## asaratis




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Mindful




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

It ain't  never tlikeit use to be ,but its still good.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

I'm having fun on Youtube how about you?


----------



## whoisit

Intermission time to fix a drink, be right back.I havent had a drink in many years but after 3 years of isolaion its time.Cheers!I had  3 shots [for my hear of course]juat in case.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

Hubby plays music and this is one of his fav's.He alo foe a good Hell Or High Water above,he sings and plays guitar,buthis fav band is ZZ Tops.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

The devil went down to Ga, he was looking for somevotes to streal,


----------



## whoisit




----------



## Mindful




----------



## whoisit

Potter Maybe I'v kinda come undone,lol.Sorry ,my kids are finally finsihedme off.Mama feeing dorry for herself.lol. But I ain't finished yeI just called them all and told them how I feel told them to F off.


----------



## whoisit

I didn't use the bad word,lol,,just let loose a little bit.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## Natural Citizen

Oh, wait, the next one started playing, sorry.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## evenifigoalone




----------



## Mindful




----------



## evenifigoalone




----------



## Colin norris

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


I've been listening to lies and bullshit from republicans . They still think they won the election.


----------



## the other mike

Colin norris said:


> I've been listening to lies and bullshit from republicans . They still think they won the election.


Wrong forum for your snowflaky bitching, but
we'll happily give you the proper spankings where it's appropriate, so for now run along Huckleberry.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## whoisit

whoisit Boy did I ever make a wreck of this post or what? it all ended good and I'll stick to beer from now on if I decide to have a drink for sure.LOL.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## konradv

Angelina Jordan


I Put a Spell on You(Screamin’ Jay Hawkins cover)9y/o


I’d Rather Go Blind(Etta James cover)13 y/o


----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlackSand

_._

*Jefferson Airplane*
_*White Rabbit*


._​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Rush
Spirit of the Radio*
(Live in Toronto)


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Sheryl Crow / Dixie Chicks*
_*Landslide*_


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Emily Browning*
_*Sweet Dreams*_
(_Suckerpunch_)


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Twenty One Pilots*
_*Heathens*_
(_Suicide Squad_)


.​


----------



## the other mike

Lita's looking good at 62,
last week in Maryland....
*terrible sound quality*


----------



## BlackSand

.
*
Fleetwood Mac*
_*The Chain*_


.​


----------



## BlackSand

whoisit said:


>



.

*Marshall Tucker Band
Fire on the Mountain *


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*The Band*
_*The Weight*_




_*"Take a load off Annie"*_

.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Dream Theater
Pull Me Under*


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Metallica*
_*Wherever I May Roam*_


.​


----------



## the other mike

Dream Theater ~ Take the Time live in Tokyo, 1993


----------



## the other mike




----------



## BlackSand

Angelo said:


>




.

*Queensryche*
_*Lady Jane*_



_*Out of Mind

*

._​


----------



## the other mike

rip Dave P


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin

Not particularly a fan of this song…but love Rob’s commentary and dedication.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Eleanor Rigby (Strings Only / Anthology 2 version) - The Beatles*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*A Run For Life - Dick Dale*


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Train *
_*Soul Sister*_


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Santana*
_*Smooth*_


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*The Black Crowes*
_*She Talks To Angles*_


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Garbage*
_*Stupid Girl*


._​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Stone Temple Pilots*
_*Vasoline*_


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*Evanescense
Lose Control*


.​


----------



## Gabe Lackmann




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

Important alert... Foo Fighters are releasing an album July 17, on vinyl, called "Hail Satin," under the name Dee Gees, with side A having five disco covers. Here's a sneak peak. You're welcome...

*You Should Be Dancing - Dee Gees (Foo Fighters)*


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Mindful

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> *Garbage*
> _*Stupid Girl*
> 
> 
> ._​



One of my favourites.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## buttercup




----------



## buttercup




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## buttercup

I love this song! 

*Crowder - Run devil run *


----------



## Natural Citizen

buttercup said:


> I love this song!
> 
> *Crowder - Run devil run *



That's a cool tune.


----------



## konradv

Angelina Jordan- 7th Heaven


----------



## buttercup




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Ringo

Can anybody tell, what Lennon said, just before Ringo starts to yell "It's not true!"


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

Phenix City, Alabama. We had just gotten off the gig at the Jacopa Club and went over to hear the musician’s grapevine buzz, Johnny Barfield, a postal worker, setting in an obscure lounge outside of town. Badger watched in stunning fascination as his falsetto lines resonated across the room. It was nothing but magic. The females on the dancefloor melted in their partner’s arms in acoustic ecstacy.

Johnny Barfield, Mr. Starlight


----------



## badger2

Homo sapiens has been seriously molested. URLs at Youtube that used to be directly accessible/transcribable have been tampered with. The prisoner is no longer capable of directly transcribing the URL of a   Youtube video. We will once more attempt to relay the video to the reading prisoners via an alternative URL:

Johnny Barfield, Mr. Starlight








						Johnny Barfield & The Men Of S.O.U.L. - Mr. Starlight
					

View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1968 Vinyl release of "Mr. Starlight" on Discogs.




					www.discogs.com


----------



## badger2

We suggest that the internet prisoner boycotts Apple. It should not be necessary for the prisoner to scrutinize the spelling. In the attempt of the prisoner to free themselves from the fascism of the Apple keyboard, this is certain: once you do, you will not regret it. Please enjoy Barfield’s acoustics at Youtube.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

I love the American energy.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Michael1985




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mr Natural

Rubber Soul


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

Um there is a rather deep message here, deep down.


----------



## lg325

MaryL said:


> Um there is a rather deep message here, deep down.


Nice beat I can dance to it.    I give it a 7. Dick Clark.


----------



## MaryL

The song you are hummimn


MaryL said:


> Um there is a rather deep message here, deep down.


Woo hoo woo hooo would be the first song I would be humming because my frenched and chopped custom 49' Merc would be rolling down highway 1.


----------



## Michael1985

See, Potterhead2021, I do listen to something other than country sometimes.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

**


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love this song!


God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The birds in the trees as I sit here trying to decide if I want to mow or wait one more day


----------



## Michael1985




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michael1985




----------



## asaratis

LUCILLE





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Masterpiece.


----------



## lg325

Great song by Elvis great dance number  by Astaire and  Hayworth


----------



## Ringo

Cool song. I'm sorry I don't understand the words.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## basquebromance

new music by Ty Segall!


----------



## skye

Camilo - KESI​


----------



## skye

And I am certainly listening to this, baby!  oh yes! so reminiscent of the 1970s Earth, Wind and Fire....but from today.... Bruno Mars knows how to copy the best of the best!

Bruno Mars, Anderson .Paak, Silk Sonic - Skate [Official Music Video]​


----------



## skye

Don't copy Bruno Mars!

Don't copy  Earth Wind and Fire!

Don't you have a mind of your own Bruno Mars?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## skye

I will listen to the real thing....and not   to   Bruno Mars who copies Earth Wind and Fire.

And that's that.

I like the real thing.



Earth, Wind & Fire - Let's Groove (Audio)​


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Polishprince

The latest rap stylings of Bomb$hell Grenade


----------



## basquebromance

new Guns song!


----------



## Ringo




----------



## McRib




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Booster shot  music


----------



## Natural Citizen

Just added this album to my collection the other day. Holly Knight is one of the more prolific song writers of the 80s. So many popular songs of the time were written by her but the artists themselves are more known for them.

Here she performs the original version of one of her own songs that Pat Benatar was known for. It's pretty rare that she performs her own stuff, but it's cool when she does because then you know how the song was supposed to be recorded.

She was a stunner, too.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Ringo said:


>



It's ironic you posted this stuff.

I was just listening to my Chris Norman solo collection over the last few days, as I have all of his stuff. He's a largely unknown, but really does put out good music.

Don't have anything from his Smokie years, though.

Oddly enough, he did a cover of Holly Knght's Love Is A battlefield, the one I just posted. He actually did his recording before Pat Benatar did hers except she released her version a few weeks prior to him releasing his.

I think Pat's version is actually the weakest of the three versions, to be honest. But she was the popular face at the time, so.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Speaking of Chris Norman....


----------



## Natural Citizen

Gawd, they danced funny back then. They're so 'white' the way they move. Do you see how those those backup singers are dancing? Heh heh. Ah well...


----------



## Alan Stallion

Natural Citizen said:


> Just added this album to my collection the other day. Holly Knight is one of the more prolific song writers of the 80s. So many popular songs of he time were written by her but the artists themselves are more known for them.
> 
> Here she performs the original version of one of her own songs tha tPat Benatar was known for. It's pretty rare that she performs her own stuff, but it's cool when she does because then you know how the song was supposed to be recorded.
> 
> She was a stunner, too.



I was recently listening to an interview of hers, and yes, she was quite a prolific force as a songwriter. Patty Smyth, Tina Turner, Heart, and so many more benefited from her artistry.

Her version here offers quite a different vibe and a stark contrast to Benatar's final version. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Alan Stallion said:


> I was recently listening to an interview of hers, and yes, she was quite a prolific force as a songwriter. Patty Smyth, Tina Turner, Heart, and so many more benefited from her artistry.
> 
> Her version here offers quite a different vibe and a stark contrast to Benatar's final version. Thanks for sharing.


Alan, you're kind of a music aficionado, huh. I've noticed that about you. Not a lot of those around these days. I mean, I guess maybe there are, but you hardly ever run into them in places like this.

I was actually listening to one her interviews the other day as well. She was explaining the basics of writing a song. Starting with a simple idea, rather than a complex idea. It made sense the way she explained it. I suppose it's why she wrote so many hits.

Not sure about her own initial release of Obsession, though. Even though I guess that's the way she wrote the song to be performed.

I just saw that vinyl on eBay the other day for like 7 Federal Reserve Notes.


----------



## MaryL

My parents generation grew up on this song, my dad ended up living it.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Natural Citizen said:


> Alan, you're kind of a music aficionado, huh. I've noticed that about you. Not a lot of those around these days. I mean, I guess maybe there are, but you hardly ever run into them in places like this.
> 
> I was actually listening to one her interviews the other day as well. She was explaining the basics of writing a song. Starting with a simple idea, rather than a complex idea. It made sense the way she explained it. I suppose it's why she wrote so many hits.
> 
> Not sure about her own initial release of Obsession, though. Even though I guess that's the way she wrote the song to be performed.
> 
> I just saw that vinyl on eBay the other day for like 7 Federal Reserve Notes.



Thanks.
It's easy to be bored of the blind partisan circle jerk threads, so I enjoy contributing and seeing what others are listening to music-wise.

As I look more into the details of songs, you'll come across mind-blowing things like how the "Wrecking Crew" was responsible for much of the great music of the 60s/early 70s. The Monkees got a lot of crap for being a fake band, and initially they were, but then you find a lot of artists in that time period had their hits from the Wrecking Crew. Even the Beach Boys, it's was primarily Brian Wilson and the Wrecking Crew.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Speaking of the Wrecking Crew, one of their greatest musicians...

*Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## lg325

One of my favorites even though I was not into that culture. I liked the band and there songs.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## MisterBeale

So. . . it seems the COVID debate and vaccine issue has split up the Offspring.  They were one of my favorites.  The interlocking directorate and cabal, often decide how much airplay, and where you get concert venue, so there is A LOT of pressure on celebrities to toe the line. . . .









						Punk Band 'Offspring' Fires Drummer for Refusing to Take COVID Vaccine Due to His Pre-Existing Conditions
					

Offspring drummer Pete Parada has been fired by the “punk” band Offspring for refusing to get a COVID-19 vaccine. Parada had been in the band for over fourteen years and is following the advice of his doctor who said that he should not get it due to his pre-existing conditions. I’ve got some...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				












						The Offspring Part Ways With Drummer Pete Parada
					

The Offspring have parted ways with Pete Parada. The drummer claims he was fired from the band after refusing to get vaccinated for COVID-19. Parada, said the following: “I’ve got some …




					metalanarchy.com
				





I thought this is the perfect song for the occasion. . . I was hearing it in my head at the news. . .


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Kat

♥♥♥♥


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Natural Citizen

This is actually a cover.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## lg325

Kool and The Gang  member  Dee Tee  died   just got the news.   Fun Talented band.  One of favorite all time bands.


----------



## MaryL

I love this song. Grab your things, they've come to take me HOME. And the power of illusion.


----------



## MaryL

Probably the most a-typical liberal democrat song of all time, "lawyers guns and money". " Dad, get me outa this". Hunter, anyone?  Anyway: 

.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325

Beach Boys !  Just  hang back and chill and  I will see ya at the beach.


----------



## lg325

One more from the beach boys.     They had a great sound.


----------



## skye

My favorite song from the Beach Boys!

My number ONE song from them! wow they were handsome back then!

The Beach Boys Surfer Girl​


----------



## Dogmaphobe

MaryL said:


> I love this song. Grab your things, they've come to take me HOME. And the power of illusion.


I cannot think of a bouncier song written in a 7/4 time signiature. 




(count the beats -- see what I'm talking about)


----------



## Ringo

skye said:


> My favorite song from the Beach Boys!
> 
> My number ONE song from them! wow they were handsome back then!
> 
> The Beach Boys Surfer Girl​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## boedicca




----------



## lg325

After hearing   a live performance of this  mans music  My fellow students say I became euphoric  and my teacher accused me of being on drugs.  I was 12 years old at the time. It was a real    big deal  for this low income country boy.     who needs drugs when you have Tchaikovsky


----------



## MaryL

Tom Petty
Spike


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

*Limar - If There's Any Justice*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo

.


----------



## lg325

RIP Miss   Griffith


----------



## Mindful

lg325 said:


> RIP Miss



So sad.


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## NoNukes

Pressure Machine by the Killers. I only used to like Mr Brightside by them, but this new one has 3 or 4 cuts that stood out immediately.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

Ritchie sure can play. It's just so clean and pristine.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## asaratis

The Classical Station | Streaming Classical Music 24 Hours a Day


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*La Primavera - Sash! featuring Patrizia Salvatore*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This was the last Kix led song that went to radio from Brooks & Dunn. To me, it should've gone all the way.


God bless you and him and Ronnie always!!!

Holly


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

main theme from the Soviet Sherlock Holmes movies, produced in the 1980s and sometimes considered the best adaptations of Arthur Conan Doyle's stories. Vasily Livanov's performance as the title character earned him the Order of the British Empire.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

Congrats to the Judds on the recent news of them becoming members of the Country Music Hall Of Fame!


God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mindful




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Michael1985




----------



## Michael1985




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Mindful

MisterBeale said:


>


Video unavailable


----------



## MisterBeale

Mindful said:


> Video unavailable


Maybe it is b/c you are in Europe and b/c it is an Irish band?  And YouTube blocks it for folks in Europe?


----------



## MaryL

I was doing yard word, haven't heard it in years, this song popped into mind as I was pulling weeds...


----------



## McRib

basquebromance said:


>



Love James McMurtry, ever heard this one?  Came out about 15 years ago I think. Someone made a cool video too.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## McRib




----------



## Michael1985




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance

odanny said:


> Love James McMurtry, ever heard this one?  Came out about 15 years ago I think. Someone made a cool video too.


i'm just becoming familiar with his material. good stuff


----------



## _Alexa_




----------



## MaryL




----------



## MaryL




----------



## asaratis

MaryL said:


>


I liked it until the talented girl's instrument was drowned out by the drums and the bass guitar.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin

Live me some Tom Keane. I swear my friend and I saw him and John at the A pool in the 70’s


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Natural Citizen

Just have random spin playing on my music player. Sometimes the darndest stuff plays. Stuff I forget I have. Ha.

This band used to be Mabel, then moed to Spain and changed their name to Studs, then moved to New York and changed their name to Danish Lions, then split up and the lead guy changed their name to White Lion and made it big.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


I’m watching Megan the stallion lip sync on snl.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me this song should've gone all the way to #1.


God bless you and them and the songwriters always!!!

Holly


----------



## _Alexa_

Thin Lizzy Whiskey In The Jar


----------



## Ringo

Bloody hell!


----------



## _Alexa_

Guns N Roses Better


----------



## lg325




----------



## _Alexa_

Pearl Jam Even Flow


----------



## Ringo




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## _Alexa_

Joe Bonamassa Notches


----------



## asaratis

_Alexa_ said:


> Joe Bonamassa Notches


A terrific talent!  He was a great talent even as a young boy...and improved steadily as he grew up.



			https://www.youtube.com/user/JoeBonamassaTV


----------



## _Alexa_

Marillion Cover My Eyes


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## _Alexa_

Iron Maiden The Writing On The Wall


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## lg325

great song well performed by Blondie. Debra Harry on vocals


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## _Alexa_

Spoiler: christian music


----------



## lg325




----------



## _Alexa_

Spoiler: christian music


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## lg325

fits the weather and mood here at the moment.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## lg325

Moody Blues . Days of Future Past  . Great music fine video.  Enjoy.     It is what I am listening to  for the evening.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## _Alexa_

Spoiler: Christian music


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325

another by California Jubilee.    A whole lotta shaken goin on!


----------



## Ringo




----------



## asaratis




----------



## _Alexa_

Simple Plan   Shut Up


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## _Alexa_

Anthrax -Caught In A Mosh


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## _Alexa_

Spoiler: christian music


----------



## MaryL

Ram Jam: Black Betty on Gayaguem:


----------



## _Alexa_

Spoiler: Christian music


----------



## Lilah




----------



## lg325




----------



## _Alexa_

Spoiler: Christian music


----------



## lg325

The legendary Sam Cooke.  Lost his life too soon.  A great talent.


----------



## Lilah




----------



## _Alexa_

Spoiler: Christian music


----------



## Lilah




----------



## _Alexa_

Lilah said:


>


cool song


----------



## Lilah




----------



## _Alexa_

Lilah said:


>







Spoiler: Christian music


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance

Mindful said:


>


i raise you


----------



## Mindful

basquebromance said:


> i raise you



I hadn’t realised how good a guitarist Buckingham is.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Lilah




----------



## Lilah




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325

I posted this elsewhere but  it belongs here to.


----------



## Mindful

They’re back!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance

time to drain the ship of fools ruling class in DC!


----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Coyote

Mary Gauthier - A Little Mercy Now


_We hang in the balance dangle 'tween hell and hallowed ground_
_And every single one of us could use some mercy now_
_Every single one of us could use some mercy now_


----------



## Coyote

Arlo Guthrie - In Times Like These


_When leaders profit from deep divisions_
_When the tears of friends remain unsung
In times like these it's good to remember_
_These times will go in times to come_


----------



## Coyote

Arlo Guthrie - Deportee

_The song is based on a historical event, the Los Gatos plane crash of 1948.  _
_On January 28, 1948, a DC-3 plane carrying 32 persons, mostly Mexican farm laborers, including some from the bracero guest worker program, crashed in the Diablo Range, 20 miles west of Coalinga, California. The crash, which killed everyone aboard the plane, inspired the song "Deportee" by Woody Guthrie.[1]

Some of the passengers were being returned to Mexico at the termination of their bracero contracts, while others were illegal immigrants being deported. Initial news reports listed only the pilot, first officer, and stewardess, with the remainder listed only as "deportees."[1] Only 12 of the victims were initially identified. The Mexican victims of the accident were placed in a mass grave at Holy Cross Cemetery in Fresno, California, with their grave marked only as "Mexican Nationals".__[2]_

_It wasn't until 2013 that a memorial marker with all their names was put on the site._


----------



## Coyote

Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down


----------



## Coyote

Peter, Paul and Mary: King of Names


----------



## Coyote

Warren Zevon (gone too soon)...Lawyers, Guns and Money


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

Well, all things being equal: Blue man group. Intel inside!


----------



## MaryL

I hum this song waiting for a elevator, or at a stop light. The Bangles. Lenard Nimoy is your Chauffeur.


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## skye

I don't feel so happy today.

I feel rather anxious and depressed because of Covid passports to travel.

 It will pass and be all right, hope.

Listening to this in the meantime.  


Georgie Fame - I Ain't Got Nothin' But the Blues​


----------



## lg325

Something that might cheer us all up. From my teen year's a group called E.L.O.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## lg325

MaryL said:


> Man, hugely love this song! It just popped up on my playlist...planting a seed in the dirt to fight the tide...https://youtu.be/YhcoLO8vZZU?list=RDMM6epzmRZk6UU


Not working


----------



## MaryL

lg325 said:


> Not working


It's Working NOW. Here it is:


----------



## MaryL

Lazy crazy days of summer...Nat "king" Cole...its 1964 all over again.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

No luck, No Golden chances, no mitigating circumstances. It's only common sense... But still the warmth flows through me....


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325

I am not familiar with this Lady but she has a great voice.


----------



## evenifigoalone




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## .oldschool




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Put on your 70s ears and Crank It Up


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## the other mike

Maybe the most epic drum groove ever.......
It's been said that John Paul Jones and John Bonham would often have to speed up or slow down the tempo depending on how drunk Jimmy was at the time.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

This sounds Andy Timmons-inspired....


----------



## the other mike

I love how he builds this song up and takes it all over the place
keeping the same groove going, cool off time runs ....amazing.
He reminds me of Andy Timmons and Vinnie Moore a lot.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Fucking EPIC!!


----------



## Mindful

Angelo said:


> I love how he builds this song up and takes it all over the place
> keeping the same groove going, cool off time runs ....amazing.
> He reminds me of Andy Timmons and Vinnie Moore a lot.



I really like this guitar player.

# Daryl Stuermer.

Is he underrated?   Angelo?

And he fits in so well with the quintessential English style:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man

<iframe src="Spotify" width="100%" height="380" frameBorder="0" allowtransparency="true" allow="encrypted-media"></iframe>


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Ringo

When drummer is the star of the show


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen

New Billy Idol...


----------



## Ringo




----------



## MaryL

Me myself, your father...Cocteau Twins. Iceblink luck.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Walking In The Rain - Flash In A Pan*


----------



## lg325

Rare video of a 1985 reunion of the Les Brown Band and Doris Day.   I had to share it.  Another singer who sounds the same live as in the studio.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Mindful said:


> I really like this guitar player.
> 
> # Daryl Stuermer.
> 
> Is he underrated?   Angelo?
> 
> And he fits in so well with the quintessential English style:


Daryl is not at all underrated in the prog circles, just maybe 
a little unknown...I had heard some of his work with Jean Luc Ponty (Imaginary Voyage is awesome)....and then he replaced Steve Hackett in the late 70's.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## lg325




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and the guys always!!!

Holly


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Ringo




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## Ringo




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## DudleySmith

Paul Simon's *Graceland* cd, with Sarah Brightman's *The Fly* cd next in the queue.


----------



## Ringo

The founder of the British rock band Status Quo, Alan Lancaster, has died at the age of 72


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## DudleySmith

Mindful said:


>



Glass is a pretty good producer; not as good as Eno, but close.


----------



## lg325




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Police On My Back - The Clash*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

Never going back.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Disir




----------



## Disir

These guys are coming in concert.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

​


----------



## JOSweetHeart

It was on this day six years ago that we had to say good bye to this awesome musical legend. To me this song of his couldn't be more fitting to go with how things have been going these days in the news.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly (forever wishing that I had discovered him before his passing)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Plow Boy

I loved this song when I was a kid.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, this is just another act who never got the appreciation that they deserved.


God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

Peter Gabriel: Do what you are told: so should you!


----------



## evenifigoalone




----------



## Alan Stallion

New Tears For Fears music in 2021 (and album in 2022)!

*The Tipping Point - Tears For Fears*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo

Can anybody tell, what Lennon said, just before Ringo starts to yell "It's not true!" At 2:20


By the way, who can tell what is playing on the radio in Ringo's hands, which band or which song? At 4:00


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sakura Sakura (Cherry Blossoms)*


----------



## McRib




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325

been listening to country music all night.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love this song so much!


God bless you and the late legend's family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This song just goes on forever.   


God bless you and Travis always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Ringo




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Somewhere Over The Rainbow - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

I listen to a LOT of ambient music while working............


----------



## lg325




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## lg325

The sound is bad quality on some songs. Too bad a lot of artist work is fading away and maybe lost for good.


----------



## Natural Citizen

The Motels did it before Berlin....


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## danielpalos




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*He Was Really Sayin' Somethin' - The Velvelettes*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo

MaryL said:


> The song you are hummimn


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Blues Man

I've been listening to lots of Blues Harp lately


----------



## the other mike

80's metal, baby


----------



## the other mike

special forces tune


----------



## .oldschool




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## skye

wow wow and more wow LOL

yummy

loving this so much ....love it..................




Be Free With Me - Siine feat. Frank Moody, Elve | Lyrics / Lyric Video​


----------



## skye

Best song of the present ... .... I find it amazing!   ^^^^ that one

as good as 1930s songs.... great  music happens  all over the decades for an Eternity!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

I'm still listening to this song  I posted above....on and on....and on

when ... it's a great song, whatever the decade, I listen to it  for a long time



Be Free With Me​


----------



## MaryL

Walking in Memphis...https://youtu.be/PgRafRp-P-o


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful

For a misty melancholy afternoon.


----------



## the other mike

Drivin 90 across Texas music....wait for it.


----------



## danielpalos

Who doesn't love modern broadband times?


----------



## Coyote

A song for today’s world…


----------



## Innocynioc

Joni Mitchell's 1969 LP "Clouds" recently re-released by Reprise.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Ringo




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Tres Hermanikas (The Three Sisters) from "Mediterranean Roots" - Amanda Powell, Apollo's Fire​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo

Nice charleston dancing


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Ringel05

Right now my favorite version of Ghost Riders in the Sky by the Outlaws.


----------



## Ringel05

Followed with another Outlaws hit, Gree Grass and High Tides.


----------



## Mindful

"Anyone who is a parent, anyone who knows the precious responsibility of being a mother or a father, will fully grasp the meaning of this piece. ‘Fall On Me’ is the first time I have duetted with my son Matteo Bocelli".


----------



## Ringo




----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Blues Man

I have Carly Simon playing the AM


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Blues Man

Warren Haynes is one of the most underrated guitar players and singers


----------



## MaryL

November seems odd...you are my firing squad.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MaryL

speaking of 70's songs....Are you xperinced?


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Visitors - ABBA*


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike

One of the greatest covers ever.


----------



## Ringo

Smoke in the jungle
A fire on the beach
Da-da-da, da da  dada
Da-da-da  da-da


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## MisterBeale

P F Tinmore said:


>


Sorry, my ad blocker blocks stuff from facebook, tik tok, instagram.  Anything that tracks web activity or is a data pirate is blocked on my pc. .. so?  You will have to try again.  Or don't.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Santa Maria, Strela do Dia (Medieval Cantiga) from "O Jerusalem" – APOLLO'S FIRE, Powell, Sorrell​


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Blues Man

Susan Tedeschi could sing the phone book and it would sound great.  She has one of the best voices in rock today


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

[OFFICIAL VIDEO] Killing Me Softly - Citizen Queen​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man

A little Django for you.

I make people who say they can't play guitar watch this guy.  You'll notice he only has the use of 2 fingers on his left hand


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

Yesterday, Kóbor János, the permanent vocalist of the нungarian band Omega, died. The band's bassist and keyboardist died last year.


----------



## skye

ohhh.....I like this....

I love this tune........so so cool....so magical  and satisfying I mean it.

Christmas Morning Cartoons​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*To Sir, With Love - Lulu*


----------



## skye

...and this

Santa Claus Pulled Up - Superintendent McCupcakes​


----------



## Desperado




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Disir




----------



## Disir




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Ringo

I've heard this new girl group "Beautterflies" is very good!


----------



## lg325




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

My friend Jack T in Thailand.....2020
his hybrid picking is off the hook


----------



## the other mike

"...and if you need me I'll be here
just riding the moment..."


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Disir




----------



## lg325




----------



## the other mike

lg325 said:


>


I saw her in 1980 at a free concert in Central Park. 
Was by myself just riding the moment - had a great time - 18 years old, living in NYC, checking out the people, walking through the crowded park .

NY was a safe, wonderful town back then.


----------



## Ringo

the other mike said:


> in 1980
> NY was a safe, wonderful town back then.


Jonh Lennon wouldn't agree with you.


----------



## the other mike

Ringo said:


> Jonh Lennon wouldn't agree with you.


I was there when that happened . 
Central Park was a Beatles festival for a week or so....it was crazy. Looked like 1969.


----------



## lg325

*Full concert: Linda Ronstadt  and the Nelson Riddle  Orchestra.    Enjoy!                                                                                                  *


----------



## Ringo

Unusual voice...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Marco on drums


----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

My theme song


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Alex humoring Neil here....@ the beginning


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000

Most beautiful in whole world!


----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## the other mike

After 2 minutes you enter the AJ zone


----------



## rupol2000

such motifs are considered yard music in Russia. This is the yard song that was taken to the stage.


----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000

I don't know  how to formally describe this type of melody, but I clearly recognize it. It  can be found both on the stage and in modern folk songs.

This is a charming drawing.
This is always a sad, romantic motive, and  phrase is often repeated with increased or decreased intonation.


----------



## rupol2000




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I have been focusing on mostly foreign music lately. Asian and Russian to be more specific. It's been nice hearing new music instead of the same old shit that repeats on the radio 30 times a day


----------



## rupol2000

Grampa Murked U said:


> I have been focusing on mostly foreign music lately. Asian and Russian to be more specific. It's been nice hearing new music instead of the same old shit that repeats on the radio 30 times a day


What I have posted above is mostly old music, 90s-00s, now in Russia also shit. This is a global trend.


----------



## rupol2000

Grampa Murked U
And these girls are no longer on the stage, they have died out, all this is in the past. In the 90s, most Russian women in the stage were beautiful and slender. Even if they didn't sing well, there was something to see.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

rupol2000 said:


> Grampa Murked U
> And these girls are no longer on the stage, they have died out, all this is in the past. In the 90s, most Russian women in the stage were beautiful and slender. Even if they didn't sing well, there was something to see.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## lg325

Epoch TV
Shen Yun Creations
_Pinned by EpochTV                                                                       Just finished a 90 minute concert by Shen Yun Symphony.
                                                                                                          Wonderful and inspiring to see these musicians who some are 
                                                                                                                      dissidents of  Mainland Chinas government._
Epoch TV
Shen Yun Creations


_Pinned by EpochTV_
Epoch TV
  For more information, please visit:


----------



## Coyote

Grampa Murked U said:


> I have been focusing on mostly foreign music lately. Asian and Russian to be more specific. It's been nice hearing new music instead of the same old shit that repeats on the radio 30 times a day


I love Russian music, it has a lot of emotion (but the videos are often funky) Under the USSR the Red Army Chorus had some of the most incredible bass and tenor vocalists.  Have you ever listened to French Canadian music?  They have some pretty good stuff too.


----------



## Coyote

I loved this movie and the soundtrack…I still get that same upwelling of emotion everytime I listen to it.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## ClaireH

Speaking of movie soundtracks that make you want to dance… this one from Twilight series is an upbeat track to listen to while exercising, or chair dance-your choice. I can listen to it over and over but it’s been said I’m easily entertained ha


----------



## the other mike

ClaireH  ...Andy James is the new Five Finger Death Punch lead guitarist.... 

Kiko from Megadeth on rhythm @ 10:45


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## ClaireH

Awesome! Other Mike! They almost go into another well-known artist's bit, more than once Lol  I was not aware and quite the talented artist from the clip. I've been out of the loop past 2 years keeping up and it's showing. Tx! Meant to add- saw both in Louisville KY festival and way worth the exit hassle!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

Rachelle Ferrell.....
Starts out slow.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## McRib




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Close The Door (They're Coming In The Window) - Jim Lowe with Normann Leyden Orchestra*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man

Susan can sing and fuck yeah she can play the guitar too


----------



## skye

Portugal. The Man - Feel It Still​


----------



## skye

I am listening to this right now.....so beautiful....sad he is gone....I liked him....so much....


Joe Cocker - Ain't No Sunshine​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325

*RIP  Ronnie☹️                    *


----------



## lg325




----------



## skye

^^^

The Ronnettes were one of the best women's musical groups of the 60s if not the best!

Sadly, Ronnie Spector has died, like it was posted elsewhere  in the Forum today.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

KAMI band intro ROCKS


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## beautress

Just needed a little soothing music this evening... 
​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mr. President (Have Pity on the Working Man) - Randy Newman*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

*You  had a great career.   RIP  Rosa                       


*


----------



## lg325




----------



## Natural Citizen

Gonna watch this movie tonight....


----------



## lg325

*Passed away on this date. she would have been 79 years old.                                  my favorite performance of hers*


----------



## westwall

Something pretty today.


----------



## westwall

Yeah, I am in a jazz mood....


----------



## the other mike

I'm in prog rock mode tonight


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## westwall




----------



## Mindful




----------



## westwall




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

It's weasel stomping day!


----------



## lg325




----------



## Lilah




----------



## BlackSand

.

_
._​


----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## skye

​In his Montana ranch today....I like him I like his  80s music and his  latest music like this one too.​




​Huey Lewis & The News - While We're Young​


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lilah




----------



## Lilah




----------



## BlackSand

Lilah said:


>


.

Thanks ... I wouldn't have found that one on my own.

.​


----------



## Lilah

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Thanks ... I wouldn't have found that one on my own.
> 
> .​


She's awesome.


----------



## Lilah

le plus beau


----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lauren - Men I Trust*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tailwhip - Men I Trust*


----------



## Alan Stallion

One more...

*Seven - Men I Trust*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## froggy

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> 
> .​


Heavy


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Natural Citizen

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> 
> .​



I've posted that one before.

Was just listening to Within Temptation on my ear buds.

Pretty sure I have all of their albums.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Natural Citizen

I was just listening to a cover album they put out a while back....


----------



## Natural Citizen

froggy said:


> Heavy



It's a good band. They put out some good stuff.

This is off their new one...


----------



## froggy




----------



## whoisit

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> 
> _._​


----------



## BlackSand

Natural Citizen said:


> I've posted that one before.
> 
> Was just listening to Within Temptation on my ear buds.
> 
> Pretty sure I have all of their albums.


.

First time I listened to that song it was the underscore for John McGuiness' time trails at the Isle of Man.
That guy was hauling butt and the song fit well.

I looked for it before posting this time, but none of the ones available were the exact one I was looking for.

.​


----------



## whoisit

My grandkids listen to some songs I like ,this is one.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## BlackSand

whoisit said:


>


.

Thanks ... And where some people may not like her music ... She is truly a wordsmith.


.​


----------



## froggy




----------



## BlackSand

.

Gonna mix it up with a little something different ... Dead South Double Header
Might not be your style but these guys are good in my opinion.







Carry On ... Dinner Time For Me

.​


----------



## froggy

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Gonna mix it up with a little something different ... Dead South Double Header
> Might not be your style but these guys are good in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry On ... Dinner Time For Me
> 
> .​


I think the banjo is the most difficult to play


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Lilah




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy

Mindful said:


>


Great one


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

This one's for you Lucy Wherever You Are


----------



## Mindful

On a roll.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful

What else to do on a freezing cold night in NoVa.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## lg325

*Trying to get caught up on new artist  *


----------



## whoisit

Good night yall,


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## whoisit

Some good songs were written in the 60s70s but too much acid and tripping drugs being passed around and also taken by the hippie culture.
Who in the heck wants to hear some fool banging on a guitar and playing one song for 15 minutes with the same basic beats?LOL. You'd have to be semi conscious to hear it.

I listened to this song on the jukebox tending bar in a little Cheers type tavern,


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Lilah




----------



## Lilah




----------



## Lilah




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

What great Harmony coming from this group as if it was one unit


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

The original


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

froggy said:


>


And my hair is still long


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## BlackSand

froggy said:


>


.

Here you go froggy ... These folks can dance too ...   


.​


----------



## froggy

And  here's the guy you got to thank for starting the shuffle.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Disir




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike

froggy said:


>


Not many of us Priest fans around here.


----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## Likkmee

Right now just listening to my ears ring


----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> 
> .​


Cool song with just the right vid. Thanks Blacksand


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike

Likkmee said:


> Right now just listening to my ears ring


Mine are still ringing from ACDC at the Cleveland Stadium 
world series of rock in 1979


----------



## MaryL

My furnace stopped working...my old ford stopped working...my love life is a disaster... yesterday's tomorrows.


----------



## lg325




----------



## BlackSand

.

*Coffee Time ... Creme Brulee

*
.​


----------



## BlackSand

.

*The Power of Will*


.​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## skye

froggy said:


>




Great song  that one!    

but this is my fab version.....the vocalist in Pearl Jam  has such a great voice!


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

skye said:


> Great song  that one!
> 
> but this is my fab version.....the vocalist in Pearl Jam  has such a great voice!


Its good Skye, but just a little to slow on the beat.


----------



## skye

froggy said:


> Its good Skye, but just a little to slow on the beat.



I love it!


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

froggy said:


>


What about this one Skye or Rascal Flatts


----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## skye

froggy said:


> What about this one Skye or Rascal Flatts




amazing tune!!!  Tom C's version is best IMO


----------



## froggy

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> 
> .​


Remember when Dave was with Nirvana


----------



## froggy

skye said:


> amazing tune!!!  Tom C's version is best IMO


I always thought so


----------



## froggy




----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> 
> .​


Get down girl. 👍good one


----------



## froggy

Anybody remember the disc jockey


----------



## froggy

Cool park.


----------



## BlackSand

froggy said:


> Get down girl. 👍good one


.

Thanks ... I can pull a rabbit out of the hat every now and again.
I am about the crack the top on a bottle and get in a Jimmy Buffet mood ... I'll leave it with y'all for now.

Have A Lovely Evening Everyone

.​


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Thanks ... I can pull a rabbit out of the hat every now and again.
> I am about the crack the top on a bottle and get in a Jimmy Buffet mood ... I'll leave it with y'all for now.
> 
> Have A Lovely Evening Everyone
> 
> .​


In a hammock on the porch?


----------



## froggy




----------



## BlackSand

froggy said:


> In a hammock on the porch?


.

Hopefully not on the floor ...   

.​


----------



## froggy

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Hopefully not on the floor ...
> 
> .​


That's usually in the morn. Lol


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

And with this I bid all a goodnight


----------



## froggy

It's bad when the bottle lets you down.


----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Natural Citizen

froggy said:


> Get down girl. 👍good one


Wait. I thought BlackSand was a dude.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Lilah




----------



## Lilah




----------



## froggy




----------



## .oldschool




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Alan Stallion

*A Matter of Time - Berlin*


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

froggy said:


>



I like this one too with both of them performing,


----------



## whoisit




----------



## froggy

That Jack


----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful

^ didn’t realise they were Australian.


----------



## whoisit

froggy said:


> That Jack



Froggy too much real terror going on but I do like most songs you put up,
Did you know that Carly wrote this song for Warren Beaty before she got with James Taylor?


----------



## froggy

whoisit said:


> Froggy too much real terror going on but I do like most songs you put up,
> Did you know that Carly wrote this song for Warren Beaty before she got with James Taylor?


Yes I always liked Carly she's a great singer


----------



## froggy

froggy said:


> Yes I always liked Carly she's a great singer


So you've watched the Shinning


----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy

Here's one Skye


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Lee Ritenour


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Lucy Hamilton where are you.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

Enya:


----------



## MaryL

Put on yer travilin' shoes...Elvin Bishop:


----------



## LA RAM FAN

froggy said:


>


 I haven’t seen that one in ages,forgot all about it,makes you drool.


----------



## the other mike

My most inspiring singer's stellar debut album


----------



## the other mike




----------



## whoisit

the other mike said:


>


Mike a  little too intense for me


----------



## whoisit

MaryL said:


> Enya:



Mary I like this one by her,


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Won't Comply - Christafari featuring StefanOtto*


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Okay girls hear some dancers for y'all


----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

I originally hated this song, called it pop nonsense.


----------



## lg325

*Came from a concert by them early this evening. I recommend them for those who may be interested. Great performance*


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

*It's Sunday morning!    This sound quality is better than what I posted of them above.                                                                                                                                                     *


----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Natural Citizen

Well my music player finally made its way back to the E section.



I love it when that happens. With 1,232 Elvis songs in my library, you just never know what it's gonna play when it comes back around to the E section.


I stop and do one of these numbers when I'm walking to the kitchen...







Woooooooooo.......


----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

What a ride.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Memories that just hang with you


----------



## froggy

Back in the day


----------



## froggy




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## MaryL

Sail.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Looks like somewhere in South Carolina


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## lg325




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## BlackSand

.


.​


----------



## whoisit

she had a nice voice. 1962


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

I really like the sax in this song, guitars not bad either.


----------



## Hossfly

One of my favorites from 1958.


----------



## whoisit




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## boedicca




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Mindful

Another  virus story.


----------



## froggy




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## SmokeALib

These guys are awesome and so underrated.
Check out this live performance from 2008:


----------



## Michael1985




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Michael1985




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen

Got some Luba playing. Pretty obsolete stuff, but she won three consecutive Juno awards for Female Vocalist of the Year none the less back in the 80s.




Chain Reaction from 1980 is just a really good album all the way through if you like that kind of music.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325

just thinking about those overseas getting ready for a  war.


----------



## the other mike

New Satch


----------



## Ringo




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Allan Holdsworth ripping on guitar
*1974*
Solo @3:20


----------



## Coyote

Someday we'll roll away the stone
That we have carried for so long
All our burdens will be gone
And I can't wait

We will find our way to
An understanding of all views
No prayer shall be refused
I can't wait

It seems we have gone too far
And now we don't know where we are
I believe we'll find a guiding star
But I can't wait


----------



## Coyote

Lord I'm one, Lord I'm two, Lord I'm three, Lord I'm four,
Lord I'm 500 miles from my home.
500 miles, 500 miles, 500 miles, 500 miles
Lord I'm five hundred miles from my home.


----------



## Coyote

The water is wide, I can't cross o'er
And neither do I have wings to fly
Give me a boat, carry two
And both shall row
My love and I


----------



## Likkmee

Right  now...Queen
 The Queen


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## the other mike

Phil Collins' fusion band in the 70's....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Coyote




----------



## the other mike

rip JB


----------



## the other mike

*Live another day*
*Climb a little higher
Find another reason to stay
Ashes in your hands
Mercy in your eyes
If you're searching for a silent sky

You won't find it here
Look another way
You won't find it here
So die another day

The coldness of his words
The message in his silence
"Face the candle to the wind..."
This distance in my voice
Isn't leaving you a choice
So if you're looking for a time to run away

You won't find it here
Look another way
You won't find it here
So try another day

They took pictures of our dreams
Ran to hide behind the stairs
And said, "Maybe when it's right for you, they'll fall"
But if they don't come down
Resist the need to pull them in and throw them away
Better to save the mystery
Than surrender to the secret

You won't find it here
Look another way
You won't find it here*
*So try another day*


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

What Is Grace? Bible Definition and Christian Quotes
					

Grace is the opposite of karma, which is all about getting what you deserve. Grace is getting what you don’t deserve.




					www.christianity.com
				



In Christian terms, grace can be generally defined as “God’s favor toward the unworthy” or “God’s benevolence on the undeserving.” In His grace, God is willing to forgive us and bless us, despite the fact that we fall short of living righteously.


----------



## skye

Empire of the Sun - I'll Be Around​


----------



## skye

Still here.... listening to this great Australian band

Empire Of The Sun - Walking On A Dream (Official Music Video)​


----------



## skye

One last from "Empire of the Sun" .....good night y'all

Empire Of The Sun - Standing On The Shore (Official Video)​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325




----------



## App'z




----------



## Mindful




----------



## App'z

Willie Nelson 2 .


----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## Mindful




----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I've Been Everywhere - Johnny Cash*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## MaryL

It's 1968,


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Michael1985




----------



## Alan Stallion

I can't get enough of this song...

*Masquerade - Berlin*


----------



## MaryL

Alice in chains...I stay away. Because.


----------



## lg325

*It's Sunday.*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## App'z




----------



## Mindful




----------



## App'z




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## whoisit

A nice peaceful song,


----------



## whoisit

I'll [lay some songs of my last bar tending days in a little rural Cheers type bar,


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

Drunk womens favorite jukebox song,


----------



## whoisit

whoisit said:


> Drunkmens favorite,


----------



## whoisit

A rap song I like to exercize to,also only one I can listen to


other one MC Hammer is not nasty like most rappers,


----------



## App'z

If you like to listen to Bluetooth !   ....


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## whoisit




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

^ Haim’s version.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## CremeBrulee

yep...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## DudleySmith

Watched a little of the Adele special on now. She's looking good, lost a lot of weight, and sounds better than the last time I caught her live performances. Not my favorite female singer but I she's a good songwriter and I have all her albums.


----------



## Stashman




----------



## MaryL

Innocent when you dream: 

Sweet dreams, kids.


----------



## rupol2000

Mylene/Babylon/Heaven Bull/US


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Stashman




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## rupol2000




----------



## McRib




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, his singing couldn't be any more precious, I miss him so much.   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Stashman




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## App'z

Prayers go out to the Uke's


----------



## Mindful




----------



## P F Tinmore

Yippee-Ki-YAY Music Festival 2021ノーカット完全版/TOKYO GROOVE JYOSHI​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## .oldschool




----------



## .oldschool




----------



## lg325

.oldschool said:


>


What  a terrific voice on this Lady


----------



## .oldschool

lg325 said:


> What  a terrific voice on this Lady


Yes, the best. I loved her in my teens, and was reminiscing on YouTube today.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Stashman




----------



## Stashman




----------



## Stashman




----------



## Stashman




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325

*                                 Brand new music from PinkFloyd  *


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## MaryL

What is it about clowns? Well, anyway...


----------



## MaryL

Clean up the dishes and wash all those plates,  pull out the stop plug no sign of yesterday.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Stashman

This is amazing, older video but well worth the watch.


----------



## the other mike

1970


----------



## Stashman




----------



## P F Tinmore

lg325 said:


> What  a terrific voice on this Lady


Indeed.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Leyla McCalla   Petite Valse Martiniquaise  Paris​


----------



## lg325

Live Sessions
					

Discover new and emerging artists, watch videos and live stream rare in-studio performances and concerts, all curated by Public Radio's best music




					livesessions.npr.org


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## MaryL

Gordon Lightfoot...Canadian railroad trilogy...https://youtu.be/Yzo6Otpgj-E


----------



## Mindful




----------



## .oldschool

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed.


Dame Shirley March 2022 at age 85.


----------



## Mindful

.oldschool said:


> Dame Shirley March 2022 at age 85.



Actually saw her live in concert, in Frankfurt.


----------



## .oldschool

Mindful said:


> Actually saw her live in concert, in Frankfurt.


Lucky you Mindful.


----------



## P F Tinmore

WHAT IS HIP ? (Cover)/TOKYO GROOVE JYOSHI & Shinobu Kawashima​


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## .oldschool




----------



## .oldschool




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## buttercup

❤️


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## Michael1985




----------



## Ringo




----------



## McRib




----------



## McRib

The late, great, Chris Cornell.  

RIP.


----------



## BackAgain

Presently I’m listening to the endless ringing in my ears.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## MaryL

Without further ado:


----------



## MaryL

Here we are, two hours ago. Peter Gabriel from a subsequent thread. Signal to noise:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## jackflash

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


@ this moment it's "No Sugar Tonight/New Mother Nature" by the GUESS WHO.


----------



## the other mike

jackflash said:


> @ this moment it's "No Sugar Tonight/New Mother Nature" by the GUESS WHO.


Hand me down World is my fav.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Man In The Raincoat - Priscilla Wright*

My new favorite from 1955... you can just feel the film noir in this.


----------



## lg325




----------



## Alan Stallion

*He Reigns - Newsboys*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Can Only Imagine - MercyMe*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

Enya:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## McRib




----------



## MaryL

I am out here, in the meadow near and old stone wall...HAAAAA!


----------



## turbofish

2Cellos


----------



## MaryL

I haven't heard this song since forever... One... I feel helpless I feel alone...


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

New
__


----------



## MaryL

RIP Quasimodo, the one eyed dog (seems overly sentimental I know). Do go gentle into that long goodnight,  ya bug eyed monster . May we meet again.


----------



## MaryL

Do you have intel inside? baba o'riley: teen age wastland.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## rylah




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MaryL

ding a long ding dong.


----------



## MaryL

If you find the buddha, you must kill him. I would shake his hand and ask him to bless my niece.


----------



## the other mike

Last time I saw Journey was 1979, and here they are this year still rocking, and not missing Steve Perry very much either.


----------



## lg325

Peaceful Zither Music Portrays a Beautiful Moonlit Lake | Musical Moments
					

"Autumn Moon over Calm Lake," also known as "Intoxication in Peace," is a masterpiece of Guangdong music master Lyu ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Storms In Africa, Pt. 2 - Enya*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Ringo

lg325 said:


> Peaceful Zither Music Portrays a Beautiful Moonlit Lake | Musical Moments
> 
> 
> "Autumn Moon over Calm Lake," also known as "Intoxication in Peace," is a masterpiece of Guangdong music master Lyu ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Alan Stallion

*El Paso {live} - Marty Robbins*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Big Iron - Marty Robbins*


----------



## lg325




----------



## Lilah




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## McRib




----------



## bugs




----------



## McRib




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## JOSweetHeart

Lately I have been listening to a lot of the early Sesame Street clips. I love listening to all of the singing that came from the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman named Northern Calloway who gave us the character of David on there. I love watching him be the one who starts and finishes this song.   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. Go *here* for where most of his material can be found including eight songs that came from his heart, mind, and soul.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## boedicca




----------



## lg325




----------



## Ropey




----------



## bugs




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## MaryL

It's 1967. Vietnam, Hue. , 
 it is what it is.


----------



## Blues Man

It's all Allman Brothers all day


----------



## lg325




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Ringo




----------



## the other mike

I only listen to me and Marco
**


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

It's AOR, not Heavy Metal. Sheesh. Who titles these videos anyway. I tell ya. Some people.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Alan Stallion

*April in Paris - Count Basie and His Orchestra*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MaryL

REM, Seven Chinees brothers. For Susan, my sister from a  different mister.


----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo

Why do only Latinа girls from the second group of dancers leave for the USA, and from the first group stay at home?


----------



## lg325

I* could listen to them all night!*


----------



## Mindful

lg325 said:


> I* could listen to them all night!*



Particularly _that _rendition.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## rupol2000

Gleb Samoilov looks much better, it seems covid serves for good
I thought he never will singing like before


He looks better and sing better it is very visible here


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## the other mike

Something different that I know most of you never heard


----------



## the other mike

Some very cool hybrid picking @ the end


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Martin's outro solo is bomb.


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## boedicca




----------



## lg325




----------



## Lurchadams

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Earlier I was listening to Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5", on the record player.
> 
> You Tube being amazing, they have all of Bartók's String Quartet's uploaded.
> 
> The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.
> 
> This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Imarhan, who are Tuareg from Algeria and are on City Slang Records which is owned and run by some friends of our's in Berlin:
> 
> City Slang Records
> 
> Imarhan
> 
> The whole Imarhan album is completely astonishing.
> 
> This is Imarhan's song "Tahabort" which is amazing, incredibly intricate guitar work and in general just extraordinary noise, they're on tour throughout Europa this month and also March, we must go and watch them do their thing:
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.


 I have been on a huge Stevie  Ray Vaughn binge!


----------



## lg325




----------



## MaryL

Alanis.  Imbodies the 90's. I'm like Estella, yeah ok!


----------



## MaryL

Perfect confluence  of 60's and 90's.  Siouxie and the Banshees. Dear prudence.


----------



## lg325




----------



## Alan Stallion

Live audio broadcast of the Novak Djokovic vs. Rafael Nadal Quarterfinal match at Roland-Garros (French Open).


----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman who wears the skates)


----------



## lg325




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## lg325




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## the other mike




----------



## MaryL

Its 1992.  Concrete Blonde. Ghost of a Texas' ladies man .


----------



## MaryL

Bartok.  Or Primus.  Mushroom men. Don't touch the amanita.


----------



## lg325

*                Great performance by these young women. I like the song and it is well done.*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

If only the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman who gave us David from the Sesame Street children's show was still here.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love him)


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Coyote

John Stewart - Botswanna


_Is it not for us to wonder? Is it not for us to question?
Is it not for us to cry out? This cannot be denied;
For we are but a family without walls, but we have waters,
And every face you see, it is you and it is I.

And it makes it hard, when you close your eyes,
And you can see the pictures taken at Botswanna—
The pictures of the children, yeah, the pictures of the children
With the flies in their eyes._


----------



## Coyote

KD Lang - After the Gold Rush


----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Coyote

Jerry Garcia - I Shall Be Released

…_any day now, any day now I shall be released_


----------



## Coyote

My home….


----------



## Coyote

One toke over the line…sweet Jesus


----------



## Coyote

…_and at last we saw some people huddled up against the rain that was descending like railroad spikes and hammers they were headed for the border—walking and then running then they were gone into the fog but Anne said underneath their jackets she saw wings_


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## MaryL

Little lion  man, (Winston Marshal got axed because he said stuff) Weep on....  "fix all the problems in your own head... I really fucked it up this time my dear?"


----------



## MaryL

I love Tori Amos.  She almost makes me  cry.


----------



## lg325

*It's Sunday!                                 *


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## App'z




----------



## Mindful




----------



## App'z




----------



## lg325




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman wearing the skates)


----------



## Polishprince

The tremendous music of Lawrence Welk.   Why do so few musicians play the accordion any more?


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## App'z

May our system of Democracy always allow arguments and afterwards pass just and good laws.  May our Courts have a bit of wisdom added with the letter of the law to make best decisions !


----------



## the other mike

If you never heard these guys think of what if ZZ Top and Metallica had a baby...

Cool groove....( lame grunge solo )


----------



## the other mike

Andy James and
5FDP
Juicy little sweep at the end ,,,,3:48


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful

She’s doing Glastonbury, l think.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Heard this in the new batman movie. Apparently it's all the rage now.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## the other mike

The daisies in 2016
**


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## whoisit

lg325 said:


>



Child has a beautiful voice.


----------



## whoisit

BlueGin said:


>



Tune of Warewolves of London.


BlueGin said:


>



!976 ,


----------



## whoisit




----------



## Natural Citizen

Here's some kind of melodic speed metal for Independence Day. Heh heh. Little noisy, but I like the message, so ....



Carpe diem!


----------



## App'z

Harmonica;   Tommy Morgan is gone, most likely the most listened to player.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

If only this late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman was still here.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love him)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love the 6:25 mark of this clip so much. I just wish that the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman was still here.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love him)


----------



## App'z

Another Great Blind Talent !


----------



## Mindful




----------



## App'z




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Coyote




----------



## lg325




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Mindful

lg325 said:


>



I like this version too.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## App'z




----------



## Ropey

EPISODE 3: 
Tony Ashton - TV Set 00:00 Phil Lynott, John Sykes, Rick Wakeman's House Band - Growing Up 2:55 Phil Lynott, John Sykes, Rick Wakeman's House Band - The Man's A Fool 9:13 Rick Wakeman, Tony Ashton - Keyboard Adlib 13:38 Donovan, Rick Wakeman's House Band - Mellow Yellow 16:46 Donovan, Rick Wakeman's House Band - Lalena 20:18 Chris Farlowe, Alvin Lee, Rick Wakeman's House Band - Staring Outta Windows 23:58 Chris Farlowe, Alvin Lee, Rick Wakeman's House Band - Stormy Monday Blues 29:40 Interview: Chris Farlowe 39:10 Chris Farlowe, Alvin Lee, Ian Paice, Rick Parfitt, Rick Wakeman's House Band – Lucille 44:56


Wednesday's no good and you know, Thursday's just as bad.


----------



## Ropey

Tony Ashton - GasTank 00:00 Alvin Lee, Rick Wakeman And His Band - I May Be Wrong (But I Won't Be Wrong Always) 02:53
Interview: Alvin Lee 06:23 Alvin Lee, Rick Wakeman And His Band - Tell Me Baby What's On Your Mind 10:46
Rick Wakeman And His Band - Rick Intro & Vox Pops 16:12 Ian Paice, Howie Casey, Rick Wakeman And His Band - Resurrection Shuffle 16:42
Interview: Ian Paice 21:38 Ian Paice, Howie Casey, Rick Wakeman And His Band - Possibly 28:36
Suzi Quatro, Steve Hackett, Rick Wakeman And His Band - My Babe 32:00
Suzi Quatro, Steve Hackett, Rick Wakeman And His Band - CC Rider 36:38 Interview: Suzi 41:11 Suzi Quatro, Steve Hackett, Rick Wakeman And His Band: Sweet Little Rock & Roller 46:03

Love me some Suzie Q.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## liarintheWH

Zach Bryan is the GOAT


Absolute legend.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## buttercup




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JOSweetHeart

If only the storyteller was still here, I love him so much.   


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love him)


----------



## Alan Stallion

*To The Sky - The Cure*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen

Picked up a couple Pointer Sisters albums the other day...


----------



## Alan Stallion

Natural Citizen said:


> Picked up a couple Pointer Sisters albums the other day...


I bet you were so excited, and you just couldn't hide it. 

(I'll see myself out)


----------



## Natural Citizen

Alan Stallion said:


> I bet you were so excited, and you just couldn't hide it.
> 
> (I'll see myself out)


I never knew that there were two versions of the ''Break Out'' Album.

There's a 1983 release and a 1984 release.

The double CD deluxe edition release I have has both of them. Plus all of the 12'' and 7'' singles.

I suppose that was their more popular album, but I don't care for it so much. A lot of the songs are just over played.

The Bonnie Pointer solo album, "If The Price Is Right'' is pretty good, from 1984.  I got the expanded edition of that one, too.

Only reason I knew she even had a solo album is because she had a song on my Heavenly Bodies soundtrack. Which is probably one of the most useless movies of all time, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## App'z




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## App'z




----------



## MaryL

I hate this song...but damn...We have really lost the narrative. We WIll do what they tell us...https://youtu.be/2Hf-B9Tqkss


----------



## lg325




----------



## App'z




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I never get tired of this song.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a singer)


----------



## Blues Man

Charlie Christian being the best player in the band


----------



## MaryL

I was painting my garage in 1988, I heard this song on the FM. Neil Young, "long walk home".  Giant guns blazing...If liberty was a little girl...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen

Saw this movie the other night. It's a pretty good movie.

I like the soundtrack...


----------



## Mindful

Natural Citizen said:


> Saw this movie the other night. It's a pretty good movie.
> 
> I like the soundtrack...



I’ve seen that too.

James Newton Howard always composes good stuff.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Mindful said:


> I’ve seen that too.
> 
> James Newton Howard always composes good stuff.



I'd never heard of him until I looked up the soundtrack after watching the movie. 

But, yeah, agreed, good compositions.


----------



## MaryL

An ode to Click and Clack, the Tappet  brothers: Their bumper music.


----------



## Michael1985




----------



## the other mike




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325




----------



## App'z




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman who starts the song)


----------



## App'z




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman who starts the song)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Mindful




----------



## App'z




----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke

How did I never know about this all these years?


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## The Duke




----------



## LA RAM FAN

An hour ago or so I WAS listening to pat benatar in concert.Her  voice is quite a bit differerent now than her younger days when she was hot and gorgeous so I went into this concert with very low expectatations not expecting much of anything st all especially sense most my favorite bands from the  80’s I grew up listening to,their voices sound like shit now so you can understand why I went into it with very low expectations not expecting much.

Let me tell you,she far ExCEEDED any of my expectations I had.so much so in fact that I will go as far as saying thst was one of my top five favorite concerts I have ever seen in fact.while most bands from back in those days singers voices sound like shit today,Benatar is one of the rare exceptions,she can still belt them out with the best.  

Matter of fact I will take her any day of the year over pretty much any of the youngster musician singers out there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Duke said:


>


My favorite mtv video of Newmans I’m sure is no surprise to you is  I love LA.


----------



## rupol2000




----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke

The theme song of 1989 summer. At least it's a good one!


----------



## The Duke

Fuckin' aye! What made made Def Leppard absolutely awesome! From 1981-3

I feel like I need me a bmx bike and a ramp!


----------



## The Duke




----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Duke said:


>


One of the best all time bands.


----------



## App'z




----------



## The Duke

This is interesting


----------



## toobfreak




----------



## The Duke

But this here is some of my favorite stuff

Omy, Stevie Ray punctuated everything Albert said.

Holy fuck, I grew up being wowed by B.B. King, but Albert and SRV is serious bidness!

That Stormy Monday is the best ever! I tell ya wut, when I used to play the Stormy Monday like that; All the motherfuckers playing all around stopped to listen to that; The RUSH playing guys, the girl bands with their poppy bullshit, all that.
Stormy Monday is powerful. They did it the best. SRV and Albert King. God bless 'em!

There's something seriously deep about That Stormy Monday and the way the improvisation can roll from that. I know I was good, and I know that they were better.

That stuff I love! SRV and Albert King are American treasures.


----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


>


That music sucks, brah. Enzio Auditore you are not.
The video is OK, though.

Allow me to tell you something: When it's combat, the goal is to win. You can't beat me, bitchass trick.


----------



## rupol2000

The Duke said:


> That music sucks, brah. Enzio Auditore you are not.
> The video is OK, though.


You just don't like beautiful girls.


----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


> You just don't like beautiful girls.


What beautiful girls? You're a faggot.

I appreciate beautiful women all day long, but you're a faggot.

You don't even know about Ezio Auditore, huh? You're just a fag poster?

Requiescat in Pace​


----------



## rupol2000

The Duke said:


> What beautiful girls? You're a faggot.
> 
> I appreciate beautiful women all day long, but you're a faggot.
> 
> You don't even know about Ezio Auditore, huh? You're just a fag poster?
> 
> Requiescat in Pace​


Chrissy Constanza, motherfucker, she's the one who sings.

Your female ideal is Trump's ass, you like it when there is a lot of cellulite around the hole


----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


> Chrissy Constanza, motherfucker, she's the one who sings.
> 
> Your female ideal is Trump's ass, you like it when there is a lot of cellulite around the hole


You got life fucked up.


----------



## rupol2000

The Duke said:


> You got life fucked up.


How can someone have a more miserable life than a fagot like you?


----------



## rupol2000

The Duke said:


>


I didn't understand, is it a woman or a man in a red sweater? Is this the type you like? lol


----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


> I didn't understand, is it a woman or a man in a red sweater? Is this the type you like? lol


You cannot play guitar and have sex with groupies like that.

You're the dumbass that has no clue what your girl is singing about when I know all about it, dumbass.
Requiescat in Pace​
That's what Enzio Auditore says as he shoots his wrist-knife through your skull.

Fucktard.


----------



## rupol2000

The Duke said:


> You cannot play guitar and have sex with groupies like that.
> 
> You're the dumbass that has no clue what your girl is singing about when I know all about it, dumbass.
> Requiescat in Pace​
> That's what Enzio Auditore says as he shoots his wrist-knife through your skull.
> 
> Fucktard.


I can play the guitar, not very well, but better than any hippie pig.


----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


> How can someone have a more miserable life than a fagot like you?


I have no doubt there's ways you'd figure out.


----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


> I can play the guitar, not very well, but better than any hippie pig.


I doubt you can play better than me.

Can you play Stormy Monday and improvise with it?

Can you even name the chords for Stormy Monday? No?

Fuck off, then.

It's C, C7, F, G7

Douchenozzle.


----------



## rupol2000

The Duke said:


> and have sex with groupies like that


btw I wouldn't have sex with her. I swear


----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


> btw I wouldn't have sex with her. I swear


That's because you're a faggot.


----------



## rupol2000

The Duke said:


> I doubt you can play better than me.
> 
> Can you play Stormy Monday and improvise with it?
> 
> Can you even name the chords for Stormy Monday? No?
> 
> Fuck off, then.
> 
> It's C, C7, F, G7
> 
> Douchenozzle.


Maybe I don't play professionally. No, I won't play it, I haven't even heard it. I can improvise a little. I don't even know the notes, and I have a cheap, bad guitar.

 I can play Nothing Else Matters and When When the Smoke is Going Down for example. I can play this thing just like in the original:


----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


> Maybe I don't play professionally. No, I won't play it, I haven't even heard it. I can improvise a little. I don't even know the notes, and I have a cheap, bad guitar.
> 
> I can play Nothing Else Matters and When When the Smoke is Going Down for example. I can play this thing just like in the original:


Are you that Russian faggot that wishes he has as much wood to burn for the winter as I do?
Man, lemme tell ya: Americans ain't too happy with Russians these days.

You are that motherfucker! That is C, G, and F chords. Russian faggot.

I'm not saying you have anything to do with murdering Ukrainians, but the way Putin is makes him and Russian people look not so good. I had a Ukranian uncle that fled from the Nazis, brah. That's real stuff. He came to America and became my uncle.

Your country is shamed right now. Putin did that. It's fucked up the way he's making war on Ukraine. Bad Putin.


----------



## rupol2000

The Duke said:


> Are you that Russian faggot that wishes he has as much wood to burn for the winter as I do?
> Man, lemme tell ya: Americans ain't too happy with Russians these days.


I watched Stormy Monday. I don't see anything difficult for a guitarist there. All the fucking blues is the same tune.

Maybe I'm better than you play guitar but i not pretend to be real musiciant

You don't like pretty girls, you like hippie pigs and boring music, you look like a fag


----------



## rupol2000

I think all bluesmen and hippies don't like to talk about their dirty secret. Their right hand doesn't work. What they do can be done by anyone, there is nothing special, it just takes diligence. But even primitive grunge they will not be able to play physically due to the fact that they do not own the right hand, and this is the most important thing in guitar music.


----------



## rupol2000

Сould fucking Hendrix play like this? I doubt it very much.


----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


> Сould fucking Hendrix play like this? I doubt it very much.


You doubt wrong, dumbass. Jimi Hendrix could play that and moar!

You can't even play the Jimi Hendrix chord, bitch, STFU!


----------



## rupol2000

A guitarist is only a musician whose right hand works. Let the hippies play the violin.


----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


> I think all bluesmen and hippies don't like to talk about their dirty secret. Their right hand doesn't work. What they do can be done by anyone, there is nothing special, it just takes diligence. But even primitive grunge they will not be able to play physically due to the fact that they do not own the right hand, and this is the most important thing in guitar music.


Yet you can't do or feel any of that because you're a vapid turd.


----------



## rupol2000

When I heard Hendrix, it seemed to me that it was someone farting and grunting in a pigsty. I don't see any music there at all, he just strummed the strings randomly.


----------



## rupol2000

They don't even know how to do real fingerstyle. This is how fingerstyle is played in a classical school.


----------



## rupol2000

And here it is in Latin style


 Here are the real guitar masters, they sit fucking in the porches when the hippie mediocrity creates the appearance of playing


----------



## rupol2000

If the skill of a guitarist was to grip the strings on the fretboard, we would hold the fretboard in our right hand.


----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


> They don't even know how to do real fingerstyle. This is how fingerstyle is played in a classical school.


You need busted right in the mouth for that.
I can show you the real deal.

She was trained by Andres Segovia. Eat shit, Russian turd.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## The Duke




----------



## rupol2000

The Duke said:


> You need busted right in the mouth for that.
> I can show you the real deal.
> 
> She was trained by Andres Segovia. Eat shit, Russian turd.


Do you think this is hippie shit? This is latin music, nerd. Go ahead and jerk off on Trump's ass.


----------



## rupol2000

But she uses plastic strings. It's not very expressive, it's not top class. And she's no better than that girl in the stairwell.


----------



## The Duke

Then there's the Bori version. Jose Feliciano was
good.


----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


> But she uses plastic strings. It's not very expressive, it's not top class. And she's no better than that girl in the stairwell.


It's as good as it gets, you russian fucktard.


----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


> But she uses plastic strings. It's not very expressive, it's not top class. And she's no better than that girl in the stairwell.


It IS top class and you are lower class for failing to recognize that.


----------



## The Duke

The best ever was Roy Clark, though.


----------



## The Duke

Andres Segovia taught both Charo and Roy Clark. True Story.


----------



## rupol2000

The Duke said:


> It IS top class and you are lower class for failing to recognize that.


Trump's ass is top class for you. But cowboys have slender asses, and real musicians use steel. Even I use steel.


----------



## rupol2000

Plastic is a surogate for weak fingers. It does not give a normal sound and there is a bad resonance. Professionlas don't use it


----------



## rupol2000

That's what steal strings can do


----------



## rupol2000

From what kind of toilets leftists pulled these mediocrity hippies from, if there are boys and girls like that?

Of course, an artist is not necessarily a good performer. But why lie that bluesmen and hippie pigs were doing something special as performers?


----------



## rupol2000

It's the same story as with Marilyn Monroe, the ugly fat whore who became a "sex symbol" when every second woman in the US in the west is a real beauty.


----------



## The Duke

rupol2000 said:


> Trump's ass is top class for you. But cowboys have slender asses, and real musicians use steel. Even I use steel.





rupol2000 said:


> Plastic is a surogate for weak fingers. It does not give a normal sound and there is a bad resonance. Professionlas don't use it





rupol2000 said:


> That's what steal strings can do





rupol2000 said:


> It's the same story as with Marilyn Monroe, the ugly fat whore who became a "sex symbol" when every second woman in the US in the west is a real beauty.


STFU you uncultured tone deaf POS Russian. You couldn't bang out a 12-bar blues if your life depended on it, let alone play anything classical. You're a piece of shit and your guitar is a piece of shit.


----------



## The Duke

Apparently this was a serious thing in the 60s.


----------



## The Duke

Them New Christy Minstrels are pretty good


----------



## playtime




----------



## lg325




----------



## skye

this


Dove Cameron - Breakfast (Official Lyric Video)​


----------



## App'z

Where are the sweaty suckers !  Where did they go ?


----------



## App'z




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

*RIP    Sam Gooden*


----------



## lg325




----------



## skye

The Mamas & The Papas - Dream A Little Dream of Me​


----------



## BothWings

Well, this is the first day in a long time that I actually didn't listen to music at all.

However, last night I did see Carlos Santana perform in Pittsburgh....and he was 👍😎 awesome.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

BothWings said:


> Well, this is the first day in a long time that I actually didn't listen to music at all.
> 
> However, last night I did see Carlos Santana perform in Pittsburgh....and he was 👍😎 awesome.


Mom took me to see him when I was 12 back in 1973 and I've seen him three times since then..... the last one was the Beyond appearances tour in Atlanta Georgia. ( Fox theater ) 
Always a great show


----------



## skye

A tribute to Judith Durham.

Such a great song!

"Georgy Girl" is a song by the Australian pop/folk music group The Seekers. It was used as the title song for the 1966 film of the same title."


----------



## Ringo

Mongolian techno throat singing


----------



## Mindful




----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## POM

I like this one as well


----------



## Mindful




----------



## POM




----------



## App'z




----------



## skye

(((Good night  friends))))

Midnight At The Oasis - Maria Muldaur​


----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## beautress

I need a couple of hours to relax...Brandenberg concertos, 1,2,3,4,5,6...
​


----------



## The Duke

God bless real talent. She sure had it.


----------



## The Duke

1999 my ass this is from like 1977


----------



## The Duke

Wow, Jose Feliciano.


----------



## The Duke

Linda did songs you never knew she did.


----------



## The Duke

The girl had chops. Real ones, not fake.


----------



## The Duke

I gotta pass things on. If people never heard this, they don't know. 

One of the greatest singers of the 20th century. She could break glasses.

This here is American Culture.


Ain't no Kaepernick chump 'round dere!


----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

She did beat a lotta peeps up!


----------



## Feeding Crows

This is my color...


----------



## The Duke

No this isn't the 70s OG but it's good.


I see a lot of natural boobies and I like that!


----------



## The Duke

And here is the OG Proud Mary


----------



## Feeding Crows

This makes me cry...


----------



## Feeding Crows

Me and my sister and my wife, just hanging out and having a good time!


----------



## Feeding Crows

our brothers too... 

What a great time!


----------



## The Duke

You cannot tell me this dude was a pedo. He was an entertainer, with like 6 brothers that never called him a pedo. He may have wanted to have the youth things he never had and I can understand that.

There's no way there was any bad about that boy.


----------



## The Duke

Michael Jackson was no pedo.


----------



## The Duke

The boy was an entertainer. And he had mad chops and dancing skills.

To call Michael a pedo is bad and slander. Yeah, them pills took him down.
But he was no molesterer. I refuse to believe that because I can read people.
I can tell what kind of drugs people do just by looking them in the face.

I'd like to think James Brown would admire him.

IMO, Mr. Brown had better ankle work.

The boy was an entertainer as good as they come.

He was one of the best ever, and don't slander him with pedo bullshit.

He did miss out on childhood and tried to recapture it in later years when he had lots of money.

He's about like the SouthPark dudes called it.

People ought to thank Michael.


----------



## Feeding Crows

The Duke said:


> You cannot tell me this dude was a pedo. He was an entertainer, with like 6 brothers that never called him a pedo. He may have wanted to have the youth things he never had and I can understand that.
> 
> There's no way there was any bad about that boy.


He's a kick ass mofo! Unbelievable talent!

I don't know about the pedo stuff... I think he was, but he was still awesome!


----------



## The Duke

The Duke said:


> The boy was an entertainer. And he had mad chops and dancing skills.
> 
> To call Michael a pedo is bad and slander. Yeah, them pills took him down.
> But he was no molesterer. I refuse to believe that because I can read people.
> I can tell what kind of drugs people do just by looking them in the face.
> 
> I'd like to think James Brown would admire him.
> 
> IMO, Mr. Brown had better ankle work.
> 
> The boy was an entertainer as good as they come.
> 
> He was one of the best ever, and don't slander him with pedo bullshit.
> 
> He did miss out on childhood and tried to recapture it in later years when he had lots of money.
> 
> He's about like the SouthPark dudes called it.
> 
> People ought to thank Michael.





Feeding Crows said:


> He's a kick ass mofo! Unbelievable talent!
> 
> I don't know about the pedo stuff... I think he was, but he was still awesome!


He was not! He did try to have the childhood he didn't. Didn't work out too good.

Imagine being in the spotlight from the time you're 8 years old until you're an adult. That's what he went through.

Kind of the uhh..Judy Garland treatment. She also had incredible talent. Hollywood ate her right up.


And then along comes the young kunt looking to replace you that sucked the director's dick:


She was just about done here. Not talent-wise, she was a singing machine, but they ran her right into the ground. She could modulate and do half-tones and all that. Hollywood chewed her up and spit her out. That was their and our loss.


----------



## Feeding Crows

The Duke said:


> He was not! He did try to have the childhood he didn't. Didn't work out too good.
> 
> Imagine being in the spotlight from the time you're 8 years old until you're an adult. That's what he went through.


I understand but I can't say anything for sure, except that he was an incredible artist. 

I'll just leave it at that. He was friggin awesome!


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

Goodbye for a little while...


----------



## Mindful

The Duke said:


> Michael Jackson was no pedo.



Can’t beat this one:


----------



## Mindful

^ Was Quincy Jones involved at this stage?


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Feeding Crows

I can beat that


----------



## Feeding Crows

Yo soy Cubano, muchacho! No me jode


----------



## Feeding Crows

Here's a song that is not Cuban or Latin... It's Calypso. And It will make you laugh! I played piano with this guy in Jamaica! This is him! 



			https://audio.jukehost.co.uk/AkieTwe5J567UOoKljnNDvM8S9RujUCf


----------



## The Duke

Mindful said:


> ^ Was Quincy Jones involved at this stage?


Of course!


----------



## The Duke

Feeding Crows said:


> Yo soy Cubano, muchacho! No me jode


----------



## Mindful

The Duke said:


> Of course!



I was really into him at one time. Jones l mean.


----------



## App'z




----------



## the other mike

Cover of Jane (Jefferson  Starship)


----------



## skye

I like.... listening to this


Ofshane - Tea Time​


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## beautress

He's been gone over a decade, but *sigh* his music still brings his love and consolation through his works. He was the "quiet Beatle," George Harrison:

​


----------



## Mindful




----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## POM

The Duke ... thoughts?


----------



## BothWings

Feeding Crows said:


> Yo soy Cubano, muchacho! No me jode


When we went to Clearwater Florida last April, I found a Cuban music station on our rental car radio and played it the whole damn time we were there (4 days).  I love that shit!.And it's my wife who's the Latina. I'm just your average white guy.


----------



## The Duke

POM said:


>


You should at least post the real deal:


----------



## The Duke

POM said:


> The Duke ... thoughts?


Hold up 1 min..

Okay. It reminds me of Manson from AOL.


----------



## POM




----------



## The Duke

BothWings said:


> When we went to Clearwater Florida last April, I found a Cuban music station on our rental car radio and played it the whole damn time we were there (4 days).  I love that shit!.And it's my wife who's the Latina. I'm just your average white guy.


I went to Clearwater, FL for a couple decades of my life, met all kinds of people from all around the country and Canada. I still know where to get sand dollars on a sand bar right around the Surfside. I had a lot of fun. I've had a blessed life. And yes, the fat guy with the white beanie and metal detector in a Speedo was always lurking. With a cigar in his mouth, even. College girls from Penn., yeah. I'm the dude that knows the area. This is why I can recognize accents from so many places.


----------



## BothWings

The Duke said:


> I went to Clearwater, FL for a couple decades of my life, met all kinds of people from all around the country and Canada. I still know where to get sand dollars on a sand bar right around the Surfside. I had a lot of fun. I've had a blessed life. And yes, the fat guy with the white beanie and metal detector in a Speedo was always lurking. With a cigar in his mouth, even.


I brought one of my detectors on that trip last time...and didnt find shit.  

Actually I think I did find a couple modern coins. 

A couple years ago I brought a detector to Virginia Beach and found what appeared to be part of a 100 year old oil lantern about 16" down in the sand. Pretty neat 

I was the thin guy wearing the black balaclava and the blue "Corona" boonie hat, by the way.


----------



## The Duke

I like to play this on the juke when I go into a bar.


----------



## The Duke

BothWings said:


> I brought one of my detectors on that trip last time...and didnt find shit.
> 
> Actually I think I did find a couple modern coins.
> 
> A couple years ago I brought a detector to Virginia Beach and found what appeared to be part of a 100 year old oil lantern about 16" down in the sand. Pretty neat
> 
> I was the thin guy wearing the black balaclava and the blue "Corona" boonie hat, by the way.


Did you have a white beanie and wear a speedo with a cigar in your mouth, bro?


----------



## The Duke

Oh, this guy..he's talkin' 'bout 1989?

Yeah, it wasn't that for me in 1989.

The next song was.


----------



## The Duke

True story.


----------



## BothWings

The Duke said:


> Did you have a white beanie and wear a speedo with a cigar in your mouth, bro?


Being only 1/4 Jewish I don't wear a beanie...out of respect for the "real" Jews. 

Speedo? No. Just baggy 'Murican flag trunks.

Cigar? No. But I think I might have bought a pack of Chesterfields.


----------



## The Duke

BothWings said:


> Being only 1/4 Jewish I don't wear a beanie...out of respect for the "real" Jews.
> 
> Speedo? No. Just baggy 'Murican flag trunks.
> 
> Cigar? No. But I think I might have bought a pack of Chesterfields.


I was just fuckin' with ya. 

In 1988 I was bangin' a hot blonde princess.

Don't hate. My true love was a princess but died before we could grow up together.


----------



## Feeding Crows

You do, what you gotta do...


----------



## The Duke

Feeding Crows said:


> You do, what you gotta do...


STFU Creepazoid 9000.


----------



## Feeding Crows

I'm sorry to hear about that Duke


----------



## Feeding Crows

I think that was a miss of timing


----------



## Feeding Crows

I'm sorry bro!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, this dude never got the recognition that he deserved.


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## lg325




----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke

Wtf is this rap crap? Was this the pinnacle of American music?


----------



## The Duke

POM said:


>


The DJ refused to play that at my best friend's wedding. Yes, I did ask.
Ofc it did look kind of like a rhino rally. He probably thought it was best for his health.


----------



## Feeding Crows

The Duke said:


>


That was awesome! Blast from the past!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## POM

I can't do it no more!


----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## POM




----------



## Golfing Gator




----------



## Golfing Gator

Going to see these guys in concert tonight


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## lg325




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## App'z




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

My instrument of love


----------



## Feeding Crows

That incredible hand motion, is why women love jake!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ringo




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## App'z




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## beautress

​


----------



## Natural Citizen

Was just flipping through Ed Leedskalnin's writings and thought of this one...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Brookser




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## _Alexa_

love this version of this song


----------



## lg325

not bad for a garage band


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Likkmee

At the moment ? My housekeeper snoring.
For 5' 2/ 95 lbs that lil chick can let'em rip


----------



## MaryL

Dead man lying by the side of the road...white cane in the gutter in the rain and you are walking home alone. Don't let it bring you down...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## beautress

Got to listening to Strauss on Music TV, and had forgotten how beautiful classic music can be in gifted hands of musicians who make others love music..
The Blue Danube Waltz, Johann Strauss

💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙

💚🤍💛🤍💚🤍💛🤍💚🤍💛🤍💚​
💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Got to listening to Strauss on Music TV, and had forgotten how beautiful classic music can be in gifted hands of musicians who make others love music..
> The Blue Danube Waltz, Johann Strauss
> 
> 💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙
> 
> 💚🤍💛🤍💚🤍💛🤍💚🤍💛🤍💚​
> 💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙



I’m a fan of French composers.

The Girl from Arles.


----------



## lg325

Shen Yun Global Company Orchestra Live Stream Concert, August 27, 8PM ET
					

Shen Yun Global Company Orchestra Live Stream Concert, August 27, 8PM ET




					www.shenyuncreations.com


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Blues Man

I'm really loving Suzanne Santo right now


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Mr. Friscus

DEF LEOPARD:

AND I WANT...
AND I NEED..
AND I LUST...
ANIMAL...


----------



## _Alexa_




----------



## The Duke




----------



## _Alexa_




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## _Alexa_




----------



## lg325




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## MaryL

Fields of fire...its 1916 Ypres.


----------



## the other mike

Cruising jams


----------



## Disir




----------



## the other mike

New Skid Row


----------



## the other mike




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## MaryL

Trans Siberian Railway: the last illusion. Tip of the hat to Beethoven.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Not quite like the original, but definitely worth an honorable mention........


----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

Dance for the Divine
					

Known as “The Roof of the World” and “The Kingdom in the Clouds,” Tibet has one of the highest elevations and harshest climates in the world.   This natural environment has profoundly shaped Tibet’s culture and spirituality, as well as its music and dance. In Tibet, dancing and singing seemingly...




					www.shenyuncreations.com


----------



## Polishprince

Listening to the King of Cool, doing a popular tune about homelessness from back in the 1960's.   Where are the talented singers at today- no one like this is active currently


----------



## Blaster




----------



## Blaster




----------



## Blaster




----------



## Blaster




----------



## the other mike

I was there ....
Blossom Music Center near Akron Ohio


----------



## Blaster




----------



## Blaster




----------



## the other mike




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Mark always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike

Speaking of TSO.....
some Joel Hoekstra at ya


----------



## the other mike




----------



## P F Tinmore

the other mike said:


> I was there ....
> Blossom Music Center near Akron Ohio


I went to the Blossom Music Center once. The part I didn't like was the long line at the police checkpoint where everyone was searched to get in. It was like checking into a high security prison.

I never went back.


----------



## Coyote

A very young Leonard Cohen 💕

The Partisan


----------



## Coyote

Katyusha…love the song but have to laugh at the Soviet era style…


----------



## beautress

One of the ballads on the radio in the late 50s or early 60s...

​


----------



## beautress

More Everly Brothers...
​


----------



## beautress

Funny how times change... they used to just get married, but now... things change! In a word, we didn't have a clue but it was an amazing love story back then, told in a very good musical way. *sigh*

​


----------



## Blaster




----------



## Natural Citizen

Been on a Roy kick lately...


----------



## Blaster




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## Blues Man

I really like this trio and it has almost nothing to do with how sexy the bass player is


----------



## Disir




----------



## Ringo




----------



## BothWings

I've always been deeply rooted in 70s classic rock and funk and stuff like that. I was kind of rejecting towards the music of the '90s, especially the grunge metal movement. But lately I've gotten to listening to Alice in Chains.... And the truth is a lot of the time I think they sound fuckin great. It's just that the voices of many of those grunge metal dudes are extremely affectatious like they're all trying to reach for exactly the same sound, instead of just singing in their own true voice. There is this certain "poser" quality about it that has always turned me off. But Alice in chains is the first band that kind of has me rethinking the whole thing.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Natural Citizen

Got some Dare spinning. Good band. Probably in my top three...


----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke




----------



## Mindful




----------



## lg325




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Blaster




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

lucy thomas hallelujah - Google Search


----------



## lg325




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen

Been watching these shuffle videos lately.

I'd trip over my feet and fall on my face. Ha.

They got skills, though...


----------



## westwall




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## App'z




----------



## Disir

Loleatta Holloway had an amazing voice. She made this song.


----------



## okfine

Chuck Loeb


----------



## lg325




----------



## App'z




----------



## Mindful




----------



## westwall

Mindful said:


>


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## JohnReese




----------



## Blaster

A timeless song.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Old Cape Cod - Patti Page*


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Disir




----------



## Mindful




----------



## beautress

​


----------



## Mindful

Beautress.

I think you’d like these.


A part of France I’ve not visited, even though the country is a close neighbour.


----------



## lg325




----------



## App'z




----------



## App'z




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## App'z

T-Bone Burnett shit !......


----------



## P F Tinmore

Allison Russell Live - The Luck Mansion Sessions at 3Sirens Studio​


----------



## Blues Man

I think it's all Allman Bros. all day

so Wake up Mama


----------



## ClaireH

A short commercial break, from the all day Allman fest- take a listen to this up and coming talented drummer He is non-stop high energy live throughout long sets! He should be picked up before long if he wants-









						Tom Parkin on TikTok
					

Hands down one of the greatest rock songs ever🥁 #smellsliketeenspirit #davegrohl #nirvana #curtcobain #rock #trending #foryoupage #foryou #fyp #fy




					www.tiktok.com
				




This one really showcases his energy and talent check it out: Tom Parkin on TikTok


----------



## Natural Citizen

Got some Dare playing. They're still going, after almost 40 years and relatively unknown in the states, surpirisingly...


Oh, sorry, looks like you have to click on the watch on youtube link there in the window. Ah well...


----------



## okfine

Popa Chubby ripping up Hey Joe...


----------



## okfine

More Popa Chubby...


----------



## okfine

Gary Moore RIP...


----------



## okfine

Clover with Elvis Costello

I can't find anything from the original Clover with Huey Lewis and Jeff Pocaro. I have one of their albums, but it is thrashed and not worth playing.


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## App'z

Its ta Blues Dearie !


----------



## Leo123

Bobby Blue Bland,  'Further On Up The Road'       

Known as the 'Sinatra of the Blues'........Circa-1957


----------



## Disir




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Disir said:


>


The whole first Sammy/VH album ROCKS !
I refuse to call that Van Hagar because listen to the drums and the guitar..... it's still very much Van Halen. Roth was awesome for 10 or 15 years but lost it. Sammy is 74 and still out there rocking I wouldn't be surprised to see him back with Van Halen.


----------



## the other mike

Here he is this week with Mikey and I believe someone posted a thread about it


----------



## the other mike




----------



## App'z




----------



## Disir

the other mike said:


> The whole first Sammy/VH album ROCKS !
> I refuse to call that Van Hagar because listen to the drums and the guitar..... it's still very much Van Halen. Roth was awesome for 10 or 15 years but lost it. Sammy is 74 and still out there rocking I wouldn't be surprised to see him back with Van Halen.


I like that album. I have never been a David Roth fan.  I turn the radio off when old Van Halen comes on.


----------



## Disir




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Take On Me - a-ha {live from MTV Unplugged}*
Recorded live on June 22 and 23, 2017 at Giske Harbour Hall in Norway


----------



## Mindful

^ I like this of theirs.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Another one from the Unplugged session​The Sun Always Shines On TV - a-ha ft. Ingrid Helene Håvik​


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

The best Caravan ever...


----------



## okfine

Stone Temple Pilots-Dancing Days on the Encomium album...


----------



## okfine

Robert Plant and Tori Amos...


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

Carlos Santana Oneness


----------



## App'z




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

I would put this on any top ten list...


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

Steve Marriott and Peter Frampton...


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

Can't go wrong with this selection...


----------



## App'z




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Brick Gold

Got this stuck in my head all day when someone played it at work.

https://www.amazon.com/music/player...e+beautiful+lif,aps,170&qid=1666488531&sr=1-1


----------



## App'z




----------



## Brick Gold

My entire music collection.


----------



## App'z




----------



## Mindful




----------



## whoisit

Chuck Negron is still hanging in there [last I heard] singing with his oxygen hose up his nose, this man was one wild druggie in the 60s,


----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit

Just over my dancercise workout, gets me going for a woman in my 70s. Hubby says be careful, you'll hurt yourself, lol. I just say sitting around will hurt me more, use it or lose it is my motto.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## okfine




----------



## App'z




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Whole Lotta Lovin' - Fats Domino*


----------



## lg325




----------



## beautress

Was reading up on Wolfman Jack, ran into this really old song... it always made me laugh.
​


----------



## beautress

This was the original, but it sounded rough in places earlier

​


----------



## beautress

I used this song when I was doing karaoke. It really brought in the laughs.


​


----------



## beautress

Always loved Louie Armstrong
​


----------



## beautress

Great one for getting people laughing at Karaoke, ok, a few antics added increased the belly laughs.  
Hats off to Harry Belafonte!​


----------



## The Duke

I know it ain't "What a Wonderful World", but that's what I'm listening to.


----------



## The Duke

Even though I was just diggin' on some Humble Pie and being amazed at the singer's mouth harp talent; Here's some Louis Armstrong with an American classic:


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

From Argentina...


----------



## okfine

Jimmy D. Lane is the son of Jimmy Rogers. You can hear it in his voice. His influence? Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## okfine

I listen to this CD a lot. It is well recorded and the sonics are great.


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

Ana Popovic and Ronnie Earl. Amazing stuff!


----------



## okfine

Great song...


----------



## okfine




----------



## Natural Citizen

the other mike said:


> New Skid Row


They couldn't have found a better front man than Gronwall. To even come close to Sebastian Bach's vocal range is rare, but he's pretty darned close.




Looks like he's also still doing his youtube cover song thing, too, even after getting the new Skid Row gig.

His last couple of cover uploads...


----------



## Blaster




----------



## App'z

A tremendous group here pulling this soundtrack off! It only gets better as the hours go on!


----------



## App'z

Happy Halloween 22


----------



## the other mike

Natural Citizen said:


> They couldn't have found a better front man than Gronwall. To even come close to Sebastian Bach's vocal range is rare, but he's pretty darned close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he's also still doing his youtube cover song thing, too, even after getting the new Skid Row gig.
> 
> His last couple of cover uploads...


Dino Jelusic of Trans Siberian Orchestra.....


----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke

Fried fish and Johnny Cake. This is good music.


----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke




----------



## McRib




----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke




----------



## lg325




----------



## the other mike




----------



## The Duke

the other mike said:


>


Sounds Quincy Jones-ish.


----------



## The Duke




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

The Duke said:


> Sounds Quincy Jones-ish.


Chante has the first song on here.....


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mr. Friscus




----------



## The Duke

Idk why but I feel this. Right down to my bones.


----------



## Disir




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Brick Gold

I moved my playlist around, better this way.


----------



## Blaster




----------



## basquebromance

in time for the World Cup, this video features Colombian soccer hunk James Rodriguez, who scored the best goal in the 2014 world cup, but will not play in 2022 because Colombia didn't qualify


----------



## Blaster




----------



## lg325

Orchestras of Shen Yun's 1st, 4th, & 5th Dance Companies Selected Chamber Pieces (Premieres Nov 5 at 8PM ET)
					

Weekend Chamber Concert Selected works performed by Shen Yun musicians. Featuring classic favorites by Saint-Saens, Clarke and more.   The performers in this concert are members of the Orchestras of Shen Yun’s First, Fourth, and Fifth Dance Companies.  Premieres Nov 5 at 8PM ET  [Sign...




					www.shenyuncreations.com


----------



## Brick Gold

I listen to techno stations and instrumental stations on this site.  Check it out, thousands of station hookups.





__





						Internet Radio: Music from Thousands of Stations
					

Listen to music from thousands of internet radio stations streaming live right now. Search or browse all your favourite music genres.




					player.internet-radio.com


----------



## Ropey




----------



## psikeyhackr

Credence Clearwater Revival; Have you ever seen the rain.

It stopped ad switched to The Pointer Sisters; I'm So Excited.

I have an MP3 player running on random. It's called Pulsar. Works pretty good though I haven't figured out all of the features.


----------



## Feeding Crows

psikeyhackr said:


> Credence Clearwater Revival; Have you ever seen the rain.


I love this video!!!! There's so many questions! I think they're brother and sister....


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Disir




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## milos87popovic




----------



## BothWings

I didn't listen to much of anything today....except this. My son turned me on to Kraftwerk a few years ago even though it's from my generation not his. I knew about kraftwerk for a long time but just never really listened to them much. Even my own Dad who was a full-blown kraut from Bavaria had no idea of them. Now I'm in the habit of putting Kraftwerk on when Sonny and I go places in the car together! And we DO prefer all the German versions of their songs too! 🇩🇪


----------



## konradv

Sonny & Cher- The Beat Goes On


----------



## P F Tinmore

AOC Band does I'll Take Care of You​


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Sadly, we had to let go of the man who played the fiddle for this legendary country music band earlier this week.


God bless you and the remaining members of the band always!!!

Holly


----------



## whoisit




----------



## lg325




----------



## Winco

Ropey said:


>





Feeding Crows said:


> I love this video!!!! There's so many questions! I think they're brother and sister....


YUP.
Bookmarked.


----------



## okfine

This is fun to listen to...


----------



## Feeding Crows

Here's the shit!!! 

No fuckin around! 

This is the Shit!!!


----------



## Feeding Crows

That''s for the evil people!!!

May they burn in hell!!!


----------



## Feeding Crows

Stop lying!!!


----------



## Feeding Crows

Here's me... playing Billy Joel 



			https://audio.jukehost.co.uk/nYlf3sOYS1BCSjDbPnb62HoimRcaiCOV


----------



## Feeding Crows

You're just terrible. I'll hit it again tomorrow....


----------



## Feeding Crows

Yeah, you better fook off. I'be nice.


----------



## Jantje_Smit

Feeding Crows said:


> That''s for the evil people!!!
> 
> May they burn in hell!!!


You sound upset, maybe this will help...


----------



## Feeding Crows

Lett's get it sraitht...


----------



## Feeding Crows

Jantje_Smit said:


> You sound upset, maybe this will help...
> 
> 
> View attachment 724032


Seriously?


----------



## Feeding Crows

Why u fucking with me dude?


----------



## Feeding Crows

Wrong time to mess w me. But go ahead! And try!


----------



## Jantje_Smit

Feeding Crows said:


> Wrong time to mess w me. But go ahead! And try!


Oh, I thought you were depressed and I wanted to make you feel a bit better... what would be the right time to mess with you?


----------



## Feeding Crows

Gosh, I like you Smitty. it sounds like she's pushing you on this... She's an evil person! Trust me.


----------



## Feeding Crows

And this song is for her, and her heroin addiction...


----------



## Feeding Crows

She's 98 pounds for a reason.


----------



## Feeding Crows

And she's on every fucking message board, 24/7 bc she's wasted, and flying!


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Jantje_Smit

Feeding Crows said:


> Gosh, I like you Smitty. it sounds like she's pushing you on this... She's an evil person! Trust me.


lol... I don't trust you... and Billy Joel really doesn't help your case... paranoid nutcase....


----------



## Feeding Crows

Well you should. I never gave you any reason not to. You trust the 98lb crack/heroin addict over me, for some ungodly reason.

She's an evil person. She will fuck you over just for talking to me!


----------



## Feeding Crows

Jus sayin... You will see...

I like you, you're a nice guy. But she won't allow that. And if you're nice to me, she will turn on you like she turned on me. No shit there, that's the truth.


----------



## Feeding Crows

I don't know about you, but I'm not here to be controlled by some drugged up, crazy, ragged old skinny bitch, on fucking coke and heroin.

That's just not what I'm here for...

You do you.



And leave me alone.


----------



## Jantje_Smit

Feeding Crows said:


> That's just not what I'm here for...


Oh, I thought you were here because Spartacus was traumatized over there and you needed to cry... so, what are you here for..


> And leave me alone.


You don't want me to be nice to you?


----------



## Feeding Crows

I wanted to leave you all in your little miserable world. Fucking little ankle biters.

I'm tired of that shit. I was the highlight of that board.

And you guys chose to protect a child molesting sex offender over me.... That's bullshit! I don't want to have anything to do with you folks anymore. You make me feel dirty just by looking at you....


----------



## Feeding Crows

So get the fuck outta here, and go back to your pedophile board! You fucking pervert!


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jantje_Smit

Feeding Crows said:


> I wanted to leave you all in your little miserable world. Fucking little ankle biters.
> 
> I'm tired of that shit. I was the highlight of that board.
> 
> And you guys chose to protect a child molesting sex offender over me.... That's bullshit! I don't want to have anything to do with you folks anymore. You make me feel dirty just by looking at you....


So I was right, you are here to cry....


> So get the fuck outta here, and go back to your pedophile board! You fucking pervert!


Make me... clown..


----------



## lg325




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## westwall




----------



## lg325




----------



## SootedUpCyndi

lg325 said:


>


There you R?    I'm surprised  you knew who he was????What a good ol singer? i'm gonna pack my bags and go to Texas?


----------



## Ringo




----------



## lg325

SootedUpCyndi said:


> There you R?    I'm surprised  you knew who he was????What a good ol singer? i'm gonna pack my bags and go to Texas?


I grew up with this type of music .I love it .I sure wish they still ad the old honky tonks that were here when aia was child in the 1960s


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

lg325 said:


> I grew up with this type of music .I love it .I sure wish they still ad the old honky tonks that were here when aia was child in the 1960s


Me too! I'm younger then you. A bit. I worked in a bar-honky tonk. it was called the Wagon wheel. It had live bands.. and good music. The music was good... and so was the fun.


lg325 said:


> I grew up with this type of music .I love it .I sure wish they still ad the old honky tonks that were here when aia was child in the 1960s


lol? remember it. i'm onto texas?


----------



## MaryL

This is what I am listening too:


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

I play many of his songs! I'm from NY, Long Island... BJ is my idol along with the Beatles. I used to play all the bars out there when I was young.


----------



## Feeding Crows

But then I moved due to bad shit that 9/11 caused. 

So I had to start again. So eventually I got a new keyboard, and this was my first song in my new place, in my new state. I love it, I hope you do as well. This is one of Billy Joel's greatest songs! And this is my rendition. 



			https://audio.jukehost.co.uk/71ebf9878a2


----------



## MaryL

here we go:


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

This is how I roll...



			https://audio.jukehost.co.uk/315PM8tJN34yCwOtUXI6UYxbIKAbJLr3


----------



## Feeding Crows

I played that at the big texan steakhouse, on that raggedy old out of tune piano  And I got a free steak!


----------



## MaryL

Jimmy hendrix:


----------



## Jantje_Smit

Feeding Crows said:


> I wanted to leave you all in your little miserable world. Fucking little ankle biters.


It's not that easy... I like to bite your ankles some more and see you whine about your misery....


> I'm tired of that shit. I was the highlight of that board.


lol... you bored us to death with your paranoid bullshit... and Billy Joel... you are a very dim light...


> And you guys chose to protect a child molesting sex offender over me.... That's bullshit! I don't want to have anything to do with you folks anymore. You make me feel dirty just by looking at you....


Like I said, I luv to see you whine... spartacus...


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

Jantje_Smit said:


> It's not that easy... I like to bite your ankles some more and see you whine about your misery....
> 
> lol... you bored us to death with your paranoid bullshit... and Billy Joel... you are a very dim light...
> 
> Like I said, I luv to see you whine... spartacus...


So why are you here, still biting my ankle, you little boring shit? Go home! I liked you and I won't fight with you.

You'll realize one day...


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Jantje_Smit

Feeding Crows said:


> So why are you here, still biting my ankle, you little boring shit? Go home! I liked you and I won't fight with you.
> 
> You'll realize one day...


lol... this is home... well, more like a vacation home these days but I still like to do some ankle biting to people who have it coming... and you're on the list... ok, you're not very high on the list but since I've nothing better to do...


----------



## Feeding Crows

Jantje_Smit said:


> lol... this is home... well, more like a vacation home these days but I still like to do some ankle biting to people who have it coming... and you're on the list... ok, you're not very high on the list but since I've nothing better to do...


Yep! I knew it! You wouldn't post while I'm online. I had to drop off for a little while before you would post. 

You're a coward dude. I hate to say this to you, but you are. And that crazy person whispering in your ear, don't listen! She's going to get you into trouble. 

Jus sayin


----------



## Feeding Crows

You don't deserve that, you're a nice guy. You're not gonna fuck her. So stop being a dick and get back to reality. Before I slap you Wil Smith style.

My patience is only so long...


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Jantje_Smit

Feeding Crows said:


> Yep! I knew it! You wouldn't post while I'm online. I had to drop off for a little while before you would post.
> 
> You're a coward dude. I hate to say this to you, but you are. And that crazy person whispering in your ear, don't listen! She's going to get you into trouble.
> 
> Jus sayin


Don't flatter yourself... as I said, you're not very high on the list and I had to take care off a bat infestation in the sewer...


> My patience is only so long...


You keep saying that but you never deliver... your endless whining is getting boring, when does the slapping start?


----------



## Feeding Crows

You're taking care of a bat infestation in the sewer? Where the fuck do you live? Transylvania?

Dude i know you're in love with her, but you ain't gonna fuck her. Just ask her if she'll fuck you. She won't. You're wasting your time against me.

And you're wasting your time with her. She's a bat-ugly (no pun intended) skinny old drug and alcohol infested woman!


----------



## Feeding Crows

There's got to be better woman options out there somewhere, in Transylvania. Trust me, there has to be. Just pick anyone at random. That one will be better!! Ask her if I'm wrong. And then you can begin living your life the way it should be.


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

BTW, about patience, I raised two girls through middle school, high school, and college, and now med school by myself. I am a very patient person.

When you hit the wall of my patience, you will know it. You're getting free time because I liked you, and i think you can be a good person once you get a life, and stop battling bats in the sewer and getting over your urge for that wicked old witch.


----------



## Jantje_Smit

Feeding Crows said:


> You're taking care of a bat infestation in the sewer? Where the fuck do you live? Transylvania?


Damn... and you're not even faking it... where the fuck is your memory... lol...


> When you hit the wall of my patience, you will know it.


As I said... ah, screw that... that's how you roll... nutcase...


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman who starts this minute and a half song.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love him)


----------



## Feeding Crows

Jantje_Smit said:


> Damn... and you're not even faking it... where the fuck is your memory... lol...
> 
> As I said... ah, screw that... that's how you roll... nutcase...
> 
> View attachment 724619
> 
> View attachment 724617


yeah, whatever she says. Once you start saying what you want to say, come talk to me. Until then, you're peanut gallery.

Here's my other idol:


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## lg325




----------



## P F Tinmore

One Fine Day - Carole King (81.121.08)​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Rhiannon Giddens "Spanish Mary"  on Austin City Limits​


----------



## BS Filter




----------



## MaryL

Just past all saint's day. Día de los Muertos. Dead can dance.


----------



## MaryL

I woke up this morning, my furnace stopped working. (literally)I went to my old Saturn, she stopped turning. I biked (as in Bicycle) it, and the tires went flat. Sometimes, you just can't win for losing...


----------



## Feeding Crows

MaryL said:


> Just past all saint's day. Día de los Muertos. Dead can dance.


i love it!


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

https://audio.jukehost.co.uk/OpXQt5vpnzVqQXiEDdb38ta134u2LvyQ


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## BothWings

I had control of our Bluetooth speaker at work for a few hours this morning, broadcasting several of my customized Pandora stations. There was emphasis on a lot of the following:

1. Genesis
2. Ted Nugent
3. Allman Brothers
4. Pink Floyd 
5. The Kinks
6. Santana
7. Yes
8. and Joe Walsh


----------



## lg325




----------



## okfine

I love you... Sweet Leaf


----------



## okfine

Time to boogie...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## SootedUpCyndi




----------



## okfine

Any Gato Barbieri fans?

The guitar player (link below) is Larry Nass. He played a few years for Gato, who passed in 2016. Larry had many bands through the years and was well known in Ventura County with Mr. Skin and the Eraserheads and the Bombers band. He's no longer with us, passing in 2000. He grew up in Sherwin Acres near my old neighborhood. In his early years my sister played drums in his band from time to time. She played better than me, by far. Her talent came from my Mother's brother, who played drums for Nat King Cole.


----------



## okfine

Another local from Ventura... Tim Buley Band. Long ago, he was well known as the front man of Tim Buley's Blues Band.
At a Battle of the Bands the drummer had some issues and my sister sat in. It was really fun to watch. Now Tim has mellowed.
By the way, Tim's grumpy brother Pat was the go-to guy for amp and audio repairs for many years. He is/was really good.


----------



## okfine




----------



## Meister




----------



## Feeding Crows

MaryL said:


> I woke up this morning, my furnace stopped working. (literally)I went to my old Saturn, she stopped turning. I biked (as in Bicycle) it, and the tires went flat. Sometimes, you just can't win for losing...


Sometimes you just need to play country music in reverse...  Hope everything's working out!


----------



## SmokeALib




----------



## Feeding Crows

BothWings said:


> I had control of our Bluetooth speaker at work for a few hours this morning, broadcasting several of my customized Pandora stations. There was emphasis on a lot of the following:
> 
> 1. Genesis
> 2. Ted Nugent
> 3. Allman Brothers
> 4. Pink Floyd
> 5. The Kinks
> 6. Santana
> 7. Yes
> 8. and Joe Walsh


Great stuff! But there would be no Genesis without the Beatles!?


----------



## SmokeALib




----------



## Feeding Crows

lg325 said:


>


r===


lg325 said:


>


If you're for real, you're really good!!! You do a great cover! You have a beautiful voice, and you play!!! Hi fives!!!!!


----------



## Feeding Crows

I can't sing, that's my problem. Well I can for a few songs, when I get deep down in my voice. But I can't count on that, so I play my songs on instrumental. And play the lyrics with my hands instead.



			https://audio.jukehost.co.uk/jbA7yG48r8xBGD2sfO1HE4lpfUvkZH0R


----------



## Feeding Crows

Wanna here me sing... ugh... It has to be ukulele, and I'm gonna sing Father and Son.  

I hope you like? 



			https://audio.jukehost.co.uk/4247f77e671


----------



## lg325

Feeding Crows said:


> r===
> 
> If you're for real, you're really good!!! You do a great cover! You have a beautiful voice, and you play!!! Hi fives!!!!!


That young lady did a fine job. I liked how she did the song from the woman's perspective.


----------



## BothWings

Feeding Crows said:


> Great stuff! But there would be no Genesis without the Beatles!?


Actually one of my favorite go-to's for work is McCartney's Tripping the Live Fantastic album in its entirety. Never had one complaint about that! 😊


----------



## The Duke

A Swedish band singing American Latin-ish stuff.

Hey man, it's not bad music. 
It's so major and happy, too! I like it!


----------



## The Duke

Oh, this encapsulates so much about real life. Hey, when the woman wants to getcha; Your chances of not being got are very slim. True story.


----------



## The Duke

And they mentioned 17

That was a good age. Woo! I was a Tiger. It reminds me of the girl I was with that was 21's little sister flashing me behind her back. Yeah, I didn't take the bait, even though she was closer to my age. However, the memories may be still fapworthy to this day.


----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke

Def Leppard was good, dammit. Pretty sure this was 1983.


----------



## The Duke

^Filmed at Alcatraz.


----------



## The Duke




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

This is my boy! I'll meet you anytime you want.


----------



## The Duke

Feeding Crows said:


> This is my boy! I'll meet you anytime you want.


That dude's an American classic! 
Here's my fave from him:


----------



## The Duke




----------



## Feeding Crows

Glad you like! He played some serious shit in Moscow. Wasn't pretty. He was pissed! 

He grew up near me, and he's my idol.


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## The Duke




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

Greatest rap song ever!!! 

And here's the parody....


----------



## Feeding Crows

Hi everybody! Mario takes a walk!


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Mindful




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

The sonics on the AudioQuest CD are amazing. Terry Evans' voice is amazing...


----------



## okfine

Luther Allison gets a lot of listening from me...


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

Most CD's from Telarc have very good sonics. This CD is no exception and will fully test your audio system.
It plainly has a warning issued on it.


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## Disir




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## okfine

Never tire of John Mayal...


----------



## The Duke

Feeding Crows said:


> Greatest rap song ever!!!
> 
> And here's the parody....


Oh! You likey de "rap" aye?

I got summin' fer ya:


I went out west and talked about "Roxanne" and this dude started singing The Police version and I got confused.


----------



## The Duke

The Duke said:


> Oh! You likey de "rap" aye?
> 
> I got summin' fer ya:
> 
> 
> I went out west and talked about "Roxanne" and this dude started singing The Police version and I got confused.


And then this was next:


Oh yeah, this is rap battles for real from way back in the day.


----------



## okfine

Not sure if you all know Coco Montoya, but he was the long-time guitar player for John Mayall.


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## The Duke

I feel me some Stormy Monday. When I used to play it, all the bands around used to STFU and listen to me.

The girl bands, the Rush cover dudes; It just ain't got nothin' on Stormy Monday.

It's a helluva thing. Albert n Stevie Ray do it great!
Hell I was workin' off the Allman Bros version. This is way better.


----------



## okfine

Michelle Willson is amazing...


----------



## okfine

Monster Mike


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## Disir




----------



## lg325

__





						Danish Symphony Orchestra The Good the Bad - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				



Danish Orchestra Western Music - Bing video Danish Orchestra Western Music - Bing video


----------



## Feeding Crows

Also Earth Wind an Fire!


----------



## Feeding Crows

Biily Joel and the great Ray Charles... You just can't fuck with this shit!!!


----------



## Jantje_Smit

Feeding Crows said:


> Biily Joel and the great Ray Charles... You just can't fuck with this shit!!!


I wouldn't be so sure about that....


----------



## the other mike

Love bites and so do I


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

If you ever get a chance go watch his show. You won't be disappointed.










						Robben Ford Guitar Dojo
					






					www.robbenfordguitardojo.com


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

The late Mel Tillis performing in Orlando.


----------



## lg325

Pam Tillis            Mels daughter.


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

Bernard Allison... Son of Luther Allison


----------



## okfine

Probably the best album from Weather Report. The sonics of this CD are really good.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## okfine

Ronnie Montrose - Music From Here - "Primary Function"


----------



## lg325




----------



## Feeding Crows

Jantje_Smit said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that....
> 
> View attachment 727687


Please shut the fuck up, bc you don't know shit about music. Jus sayin...


----------



## Feeding Crows

Jantje_Smit said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that....
> 
> View attachment 727687


Really? That's what you produce against Ray Charles and Billy Joel? One of the greatest songs ever?


----------



## Feeding Crows

Gosh, fookin trolls.


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Jantje_Smit

Feeding Crows said:


> Really? That's what you produce against Ray Charles and Billy Joel? One of the greatest songs ever?


That was just to fuck with your shit... because of the title...


> Gosh, fookin trolls.


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

And if you're gonna troll with Billy Idol, then get the song straight! Get laid, get fooked!


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

Since you ain't gonna post Smiity, while I'm online, I'm going to turn you on to Cuban music!


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Jantje_Smit

Feeding Crows said:


> Since you ain't gonna post Smiity, while I'm online, I'm going to turn you on to Cuban music!


No, you won't....


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

Let's dance, Smitty! 

Baile con migo!


----------



## Feeding Crows

or are you just going to post creepy videos? Halloween is over, fyi....


----------



## Feeding Crows

I'm going to write a Thanksgiving song. Because there are no Thanksgiving songs... Shite.


----------



## Jantje_Smit

Feeding Crows said:


> Let's dance, Smitty!
> 
> Baile con migo!


lol... ok...


----------



## Feeding Crows

I'm gonna make it sound, to my delight!


----------



## Feeding Crows

it's gonna be heavy, it's gonna be light
Gonna blow your transistors right out sight


----------



## Feeding Crows

Gonna be a song for those who give
And all of those peeps who have thanks to live


----------



## Feeding Crows

It's a Thanksgiving song from me to y'all
hope you have a good time and have a ball


----------



## Feeding Crows

So eat all the turkey and don't be late
Or you'll sit home and masturbate...


----------



## Feeding Crows

i said wonk, wonk, wikki wikki goggle gobble
wack wack, gonna make a trouble bubble


----------



## Feeding Crows

So this is a song that you can sing
every single year at Thanksgiving

it may sound gay, it may sound queer
But you can even sing it at the Happy New Year!


i said wonk, wonk, wikki wikki goggle gobble
wack wack, gonna make a trouble bubble


----------



## Feeding Crows

And please don't ask what a trouble bubble is.... lol I'm just making it up as I go, and it rhymed well!

But I actually really like the idea of a trouble bubble.... even though i don't have any idea what it is... but I'd probably be in it all the time.


----------



## Feeding Crows

sry, one more verse...

So eat a breast, or eat a wing
Just don't do that vegan thing!

All the love that family can bring
So have a happy Thanksgiving!


i said wonk, wonk, wikki wikki goggle gobble
wack wack, gonna make a trouble bubble


----------



## Disir




----------



## lg325




----------



## metalwolf




----------



## metalwolf




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

Amazing song. Hard to believe it's from 1993.
This video has been viewed over 1 Billion times...


----------



## okfine

The guys from Oxnard, CA with Ruben and Ruben "Cougar" Jr. on drums (Spencer The Gardener)









						The Estrada Brothers Biography, Songs, & Albums | AllMusic
					

The Estrada Brothers biography and history on AllMusic including birthday, best songs, existing and new album information, and more.




					www.allmusic.com


----------



## The Duke

Jantje_Smit said:


> lol... ok...


Gayest video ever!


----------



## The Duke

Feeding Crows said:


> I'm going to write a Thanksgiving song. Because there are no Thanksgiving songs... Shite.


----------



## okfine

Spencer The Gardener has a huge following in Santa Barbara...


----------



## The Duke




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Concerned American

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Uh-oh


Silence.


----------



## okfine




----------



## the other mike

okfine said:


> If you ever get a chance go watch his show. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robben Ford Guitar Dojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.robbenfordguitardojo.com


Here he is this year....
And doesn't look 70 at all.


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## lg325




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## App'z




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Blues Man




----------



## LA RAM FAN

pat benatar and duran duran songs WILD BOYS CARELESS MEMORIES and SHADOWS OF THE NIGHT WE LIVE FOR LOVE,saw them both in concert a few months ago  and  i am STILL wacthing thier songs and listening to them on your tube all the time,probably will be the rest of my life sense i am still doing that all these months later and they are my top favorites artists.LOL

 tonight i am stocked cause i am seeing the eagles one of my top 5 favorite bands.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

My laptop's cooling fan


----------



## McRib

Sing Along!


----------



## McRib

Dim the lights, breathe deeply, and relax.


----------



## McRib

Turn this one up, please.


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## toobfreak

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What are you listening to?​



Nothing but DUMMASSES!

We are hip deep in them.


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## boedicca




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## Disir

I haven't been in that bar in at least 20 years.


----------



## lg325

*RIP For a talented woman.   She was one of the best talents out there during her career.*


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## okfine




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## lg325

*Happy Birthday to Miss Tina Turner.🎂*


----------



## lg325




----------



## MaryL

Heaven or Las Vegas.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Dream (Hold On To Your Dream) - Irene Cara*


----------



## MaryL

Dead can dance. Song to the rising moon, 1994.


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Alan Stallion

Song stuck in my head today...

*Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay & The Techniques*


----------



## Brick Gold

I listened to my full music collection once again, over and over.


----------



## Brick Gold

Thats all I truly need in music right there.  The rest of the time I'd much rather watch movies.


----------



## okfine




----------



## JOSweetHeart

"It's Just Not Christmas"-Ronnie Milsap

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Ringo




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

I knew I remember seeing K. West somewhere...


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## DudleySmith




----------



## lg325

😢


----------



## MaryL

This is devoted to "Mr. Science" Anthony Fauci, (The vax is a lie).


----------



## The Duke

I woke up thinking "Long Long Way from Home" yesterday.

Foreigner is like comfort food.


----------



## lg325

joyce bryant  music videos - Search Videos


----------



## DudleySmith

lg325 said:


> joyce bryant  music videos - Search Videos



n oldie I haven't heard in many years.


----------



## lg325

DudleySmith said:


> n oldie I haven't heard in many years.


She passed away in the last few days.  She was an interesting lady.


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## MaryL

Pink floyd (Kilroy was here.)


----------



## Feeding Crows

okfine said:


>


Wow that's young! And I love it! So did the Beatles!


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Feeding Crows

(that's what I meant)


----------



## Feeding Crows




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## MaryL

Modest mouse. The Biden led good times; they are killing me. You can smoke in here.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Coyote




----------



## The Duke

Seeing what's just b4 this, I feel like a Philistine.

Don't care! Enjoy!


----------



## The Duke

Still don't care, Def Leppard is an Enigma.


----------



## The Duke

Coyote said:


>


That's good stuff, thx. Wtf is that? I never heard that. Warren Zevon, wtf is that?

Oh, it's Uriah Heap, carry on. I guarantee you'll never find me bashing 'em. Even though I do have a certain loathing for dirty hippies.


----------



## Coyote

The Duke said:


> That's good stuff, thx. Wtf is that? I never heard that. Warren Zevon, wtf is that?
> 
> Oh, it's Uriah Heap, carry on. I guarantee you'll never find me bashing 'em. Even though I do have a certain loathing for dirty hippies.


Warren Zevon totally rocks


----------



## The Duke

Yeah, these dudes were not dirty hippies.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## JOSweetHeart

Even though I have never seen any of the Grinch films, I love how Darius does this song.


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## The Duke

lg325 said:


>


The real Flatt & Scruggs:


Great song!


----------



## The Duke

Here's one I bet nobody posted in the whole thread yet!

Why do I feel like this music is related to Juice Newton somehow? 

This song isn't great, but it's a good truck-drivin' song.


----------



## McRib




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious

Coyote said:


>


Check out the Foxes and Fossils band....


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Ringo




----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke

Yeah, this a real professional rock n roll band. They had to make it on being good.

And yet they still banged it on out and didn't give a shit! I love that! That's what it's about.

32 decibel rockin' band.


----------



## The Duke

Oh, this is a gem. It's more than it's cracked up to be. There's B.B. King, Slash, Ronnie Wood and others.


----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

The exuberance the excitation the pure emotional  musical humanity that is the blue man group.


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

Rambunctious said:


> Check out the Foxes and Fossils band....


Never heard of them before, but love them!  Thanks for the introduction 😊


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Rambunctious

Coyote said:


> Never heard of them before, but love them!  Thanks for the introduction 😊


They do Crosby Stills Nash and Young covers perfectly... Father and Daughter band...


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## okfine

Joe Luis Walker - Great Guitars CD on Verve Records
This is one great sounding CD and gets alot of play at home.

Low Down Dirty Blues with Bonnie Raitt


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Alison and AJ always!!!

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)


----------



## Ringo




----------



## MaryL

This is dedicated to our beloved president: Joe the corn pop slayer (You might not remember me, I used to run with you in 63'),


----------



## MaryL

Here we go, pleasant English culture.


----------



## Ringo

MaryL said:


> Here we go, pleasant English culture.


----------



## Blaster




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## Manonthestreet

Front row Home Free concert.


			https://m.youtube.com/user/HomeFreeVocalBand.


----------



## Brick Gold

I brought it all back to this before leaving permanently


Should I stay up all night run out of smokes and leave the house inebriated?


----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke

'Murica Mufugger!


----------



## App'z




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## App'z




----------



## the other mike

The album version is really tight but this is super cool seeing him live......


----------



## the other mike

The intro and outro solos are both sweet


----------



## whoisit

Coyote said:


>



At first I thought it was this dong you put up,


----------



## lg325




----------



## playtime

*i love this whole channel. *


----------



## Alan Stallion

*A Bocelli Family Christmas - Andrea, Matteo & Virginia Bocelli*


----------



## lg325




----------



## Alan Stallion

*The K-tel Commercials Collection! 38 Original TV ads! Original Stars!*


----------



## Rust_Cohle




----------



## whoisit




----------



## whoisit




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## App'z




----------



## okfine

Mark Farner was my idol in the 6th grade.


----------



## Likkmee

Marks a good dude and highly under-rated


----------



## Likkmee

Talented boiz


----------



## okfine

Likkmee said:


> Marks a good dude and highly under-rated


He's still performing, too.


----------



## The Duke

Who would have thought Jimmie Schquagar and his crew would be a great band in 2022? Seriously, these dudes are from the Quaalude days.  

Who knew Michael Anthony cou;d sing as good as he does?   

Satchmo is a gimme; He always kicked ass. And the drummer is awesome too. Great band!


----------



## The Duke

Go Red Rocker go!

Impala SS 427. One of the most beautiful cars ever made in America. I never knew there was a car so good-looking in America til I was in my 20s, and it's a 60s car.

I almost got one..This dealer had one..and I didn't quite have all the money, but I wanted it, so I got it up within a couple weeks; But by the time I went by there, that car was gone. Somebody got themselves a nice ride.


----------



## The Duke

An excerpt from America today:


God bless Jimmy Squager fer sayin' like it is.


----------



## The Duke

And in better times there was this with Reb Beach and David Coverdale.

Oh, that's Steve Vai, too. yeah. IDGAF what they say.


----------



## The Duke

I remember my friends used to play this. They used to nail it, the George Lynch guitar parts the one guy did great and my Puerto-Rican Jew friend was the vocals. Yeah, they did it great!. I loved them days. Ol' boys did "Alone Again" spot on! Btw, it involves a guitar tuning down, even.


----------



## The Duke

Dokken jams, I don't care what you think.


----------



## The Duke

Epic riffs. Damn straight.

This song has the real deal, whatever that is. yeah.


----------



## okfine

Sonic Detour is the truth. An XLNT CD from Sheffield Lab.


----------



## App'z




----------



## McRib




----------



## The Duke

Don't be hatin'!

Dernt Sterp Berlerbin'!


----------



## Ringo

I think I had 99% of their LP's.


----------



## BS Filter




----------



## MaryL

It's 1986, on your sony walkman:


----------



## Disir




----------



## Ringo




----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke

Go Nile Rodgers go! I wonder if he ever got any money from them. Next vid I show what I talk about.


----------



## The Duke

I love that bass line.


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

As a collector or reseller, how much would you pay for an original sealed copy of this album?
I found two and the price, IMO, is off the chart for both. $400.00 shipping inclusive.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## luiza

Little Dorrit by Charles Dickens .

Not recommended for Americans -- plot and details far too complex .


----------



## Mindful

luiza said:


> Little Dorrit by Charles Dickens .
> 
> Not recommended for Americans -- plot and details far too complex .



Who _is _it recommended for?

This is an American talk board. __


----------



## luiza

Mindful said:


> Who _is _it recommended for?
> 
> This is an American talk board. __


Does that preclude the few intelligent ones ?

 American boards are hardly something to be proud of . You need all  the help you  can get .

As you have  made obvious .


----------



## Mindful

luiza said:


> Does that preclude the few intelligent ones ?
> 
> American boards are hardly something to be proud of . You need all  the help you  can get .
> 
> As you have  made obvious .



You’ve had me under surveillance?


----------



## The Duke

luiza said:


> Does that preclude the few intelligent ones ?
> 
> American boards are hardly something to be proud of . You need all  the help you  can get .
> 
> As you have  made obvious .


Door is that way>>>>>>>

Don't let it hit you in the ass on the way out.


----------



## lg325




----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I never get tired of this Sesame Street collaboration.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever miss the one on the right)


----------



## Coyote

Wow…this sung in 1965, but the lyrics sure fit today 



Yeah, my blood's so mad, feels like coagulatin'
I'm sittin' here just contemplatin'
I can't twist the truth, it knows no regulation
Handful of senators don't pass legislation
And marches alone can't bring integration
When human respect is disintegratin'
This whole crazy world is just too frustratin'


----------



## Coyote

Well it’s alright….Traveling Wilburies…what a cast.  RIP To. Petty, Roy Orbison, George Harrison.


----------



## Coyote

In darkness we do what we can,
in daylight we’re oblivion…turning away


----------



## Coyote

Longing for home?  Longing for the highlands?   Caledonia by Dougie MacLean.



Oh, but let me tell you that I love you
That I think about you all the time
Caledonia you're calling me
And now I'm going home
If I should become a stranger
You know that it would make me more than sad
Caledonia's been everything
I've ever had


----------



## Coyote

Let the River Run, soundtrack for Working Girl (good movie!) by Carlie Simon.


----------



## Coyote

Detache Mode - Higher Love


----------



## The Duke

Coyote said:


> Detache Mode - Higher Love


Ahem..it's Depeche Mode.


----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Coyote

The Duke said:


> Ahem..it's Depeche Mode.


Damn auto correct!


----------



## Coyote

Il Divo…after Judy Collins the most beautiful version of Amazing Grace I’ve heard.


Amazing grace how sweet the sound
That saved a wretch like me
I once was lost, but now I'm found
Was blind but now I see


----------



## Coyote

Clann an Drumma and Isla

Ghosts of Culloden

Can you hear them, can you see them
Marching proudly across the moor,
Hear the wind blow thru the drifting snow,
Tell me can you see them, the ghosts of Culloden.

Jacobite yae faut sae well
And fell wi' dignity
Better die a warrior
Noble wild and free
Better die a warrior
Noble wild and free
Than live a life o' slavery bereft o' liberty
Than live a life o' slavery bereft o' liberty


----------



## MaryL

Never ever say die....https://youtu.be/ifr3O33UpWs


----------



## MaryL

It's 1969. Ignore  the Vietnam war, escalation or race riots, Tiny Tim said it all:


----------



## MaryL

Bugger off. Living on a thin line. The kinks.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Can't get enough of this song... 

*Downtown - One 2 Many*

Norwegian one-hit wonder. Love that piano intro.
_Whoaa-Whoaa-Whoaa-Whoaa!_


----------



## okfine




----------



## okfine

Bugs Henderson was poo pooed by the so called blues aficionado crowd. For some reason, which I think is because of his relationship with Ted Nugent. So be it, but he is hot shit on the guitar, IMHO.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## RhodyPatriot

Wow, a lot of great taste on here.

I guess I'll make my entry debut.

Somewhat obscure, but there ya go.


----------



## RhodyPatriot




----------



## okfine




----------



## RhodyPatriot




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

*Happy Birthday Elvis. R.I.P may your music live forever.*


----------



## The Duke




----------



## MaryL

Genesis. The Brazilian.


----------



## MaryL

She's addicted to nicotine patches. She's afraid of a light in the dark. 6:58, are you sure where my spark is?


----------



## BothWings

Coldplay!.... Because that's what my 14-year-old is listening to right now! 😏


----------



## MaryL

Well, a sad song about artistic madness, Frank Zappa, imaginary upside-down music.


----------



## toobfreak




----------



## toobfreak




----------



## toobfreak




----------



## toobfreak




----------



## toobfreak




----------



## lg325




----------



## basquebromance




----------

